# El Camino fest



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Post them here please.Yeah I started a topic without pics.I'll get some :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=364327]


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=364329]

Works for me.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=364346]

[attachmentid=364348]

[attachmentid=364352]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 26 2005, 07:42 PM~4280504
> *
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

more elcos


----------



## STUGOTSGIRL (Jul 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=364549]

[attachmentid=364550]

[attachmentid=364552]

[attachmentid=364553]

:cheesy:


----------



## STUGOTSGIRL (Jul 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=364556]

Bad ass!!!!


----------



## STUGOTSGIRL (Jul 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=364560]


----------



## STUGOTSGIRL (Jul 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=364563]


----------



## STUGOTSGIRL (Jul 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=364567]


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=364633]
[attachmentid=364634]
:cheesy:


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=364636]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

_*SHARKSIDE C.C. SAN JOSE NOR.CAL*._


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 26 2005, 08:10 PM~4281741
> *SHARKSIDE C.C. SAN JOSE NOR.CAL.
> *


  I like that shit


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 26 2005, 10:10 PM~4281741
> *SHARKSIDE C.C. SAN JOSE NOR.CAL.
> *


 :worship: :worship: nice


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 08:53 PM~4281964
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

More more,more,more,more,more :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

70'S MUSCLE


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 11:09 PM~4282079
> *70'S  MUSCLE
> *


Matching tractor :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

BEFORE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

AFTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 11:20 PM~4282142
> *
> *


That last one bagged??


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Interesting El Camino Facts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

The El Camino is often thought of as being light in the rear end. This is not necessarily true. The El Camino has a front/rear weight distribution similar to other V8 front-engined, rear-wheel-drive coupes of the era. For 1964-1967, the El Camino has a slightly heavier forward bias than a comparably equipped Chevelle coupe. However, for 1968-1972, the El Camino actually has a better weight distribution than a comparably equipped Chevelle coupe ! For example, Chevrolet's published vehicle weights for a 1968 V8 Malibu 2-door coupe (with no options) are 1810 lbs front and 1395 lbs rear (3205 total). That equates to 56.5% of the vehicle's weight resting on the front tires. A comparably equipped 1968 V8 Custom El Camino is listed at 1800 lbs front and 1410 rear (3210 total). That equates to 56.1% of the vehicle's weight up front.

The 396 was first offered in the El Camino in 1966, two years before the first SS El Camino was built.

The 1968-1972 SS package for the El Camino contained everything that was in the SS package for the Chevelle, with one exception. It was not possible to get the F41 heavy duty suspension (rear anti-sway bar) on the El Camino. It is believed that this was prohibited due to the hauling nature of the vehicle, and the rear air shocks that came as standard equipment.

1968 was the first year for an SS El Camino. Exactly 5190 1968 SS El Caminos were built.

1968 and 1978-1987 were the only years that the El Camino SS was a separate model. From 1969-1977, the El Camino SS was a Custom model, with an SS option package. The 1969-1971 SS El Caminos can be especially difficult to authenticate. No production totals are known for the 1969-1977 SS El Caminos.

Unlike the Chevelle, the 1970-1972 SS El Caminos did not have "SS" emblems on the door panels. This was because the El Camino had vent window cranks where the SS emblems were placed in the Chevelle.

Genuine 1972 SS-454 El Caminos have a "W" as the fifth character in the VIN.

Diesel-powered El Caminos and Caballeros were built from 1982 to 1984.

All of the 1985 and newer El Caminos and Caballeros were assembled in Mexico.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 11:27 PM~4282194
> *Interesting El Camino Facts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The El Camino is often thought of as being light in the rear end. This is not necessarily true. The El Camino has a front/rear weight distribution similar to other V8 front-engined, rear-wheel-drive coupes of the era. For 1964-1967, the El Camino has a slightly heavier forward bias than a comparably equipped Chevelle coupe. However, for 1968-1972, the El Camino actually has a better weight distribution than a comparably equipped Chevelle coupe ! For example, Chevrolet's published vehicle weights for a 1968 V8 Malibu 2-door coupe (with no options) are 1810 lbs front and 1395 lbs rear (3205 total). That equates to 56.5% of the vehicle's weight resting on the front tires. A comparably equipped 1968 V8 Custom El Camino is listed at 1800 lbs front and 1410 rear (3210 total). That equates to 56.1% of the vehicle's weight up front.
> ...


And they make good lowriders :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=364987]

:0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 27 2005, 02:38 AM~4283373
> *
> *


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

here wil


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## fat_cow_2000 (Dec 23, 2002)

there's a gmc sprint for sale down the road from me, in really decent condition, needs interior and ext work, but its a really good price... theyre supposed to be rather rare... do you guys think this is a wise choice for a first car?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

HERES MINE...


----------



## CARLOSFLOREZ (Nov 28, 2005)

More...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Nov 28 2005, 02:44 AM~4289409
> *HERES MINE...
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARLOSFLOREZ_@Nov 28 2005, 03:29 AM~4289533
> *More...
> *


What he said..............................


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 its 4 sale


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fat_cow_2000_@Nov 27 2005, 02:44 PM~4285226
> *there's a gmc sprint for sale down the road from me, in really decent condition, needs interior and ext work, but its a really good price... theyre supposed to be rather rare... do you guys think this is a wise choice for a first car?
> *


Sure why not.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 28 2005, 06:09 PM~4293057
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: just needs some 13/7 black rims(spoke of course)


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

all time favorite


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

I like that


----------



## bigmikeaz (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 28 2005, 05:32 PM~4293280
> *all time favorite
> *


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR?


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 28 2005, 03:51 PM~4292883
> *  :biggrin:  :0 its 4 sale
> *


dam my truck 2 :tears: :tears: can u resize them 4 memories,man the motor and trans for the blazer at TINYS,soon very soon


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmikeaz_@Nov 28 2005, 09:51 PM~4295574
> *:biggrin:
> *


 nice colors any more pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

my shit!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 29 2005, 03:25 PM~4299396
> *my shit!
> *


  Thats phat :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 29 2005, 03:25 PM~4299396
> *my shit!
> *


Any pics of the set up??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks !


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 29 2005, 04:13 PM~4299711
> *thanks !
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Diddy boom boom


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Nov 30 2005, 05:10 PM~4308294
> *Diddy boom boom
> *


Well phuc yall then.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Nov 30 2005, 08:33 PM~4309687
> *Well phuc yall then.
> *


Nobody loves you!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Nov 30 2005, 11:50 PM~4311206
> *Nobody loves you!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## albert perez (Sep 23, 2005)

[attachmentid=370828]


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by albert perez_@Dec 1 2005, 06:00 PM~4315923
> *[attachmentid=370828]
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Dec 4 2005, 02:00 AM~4332092
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Dec 5 2005, 07:14 PM~4342650
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO+Dec 4 2005, 02:00 AM~4332092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 16 2005, 04:08 PM~4419902
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=392514]

:uh:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

818 built


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 20 2005, 06:58 PM~4446265
> *818 built
> *


I like!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=400697]


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres some more :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Keep'em coming.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 28 2005, 06:40 PM~4501809
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=407449]


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
EL.COMINO


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C 
1959 EL.COMINO


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C 
1959 EL.COMINO


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C 
1959 EL.COMINO


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Jan 5 2006, 03:55 PM~4555073
> *TOP OF THE WORLD C.C
> 1959 EL.COMINO
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 16 2005, 04:08 PM~4419902
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

DOLLA WILL, WHAT THE HEEZY IS STUGOTS?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Techniques Style...L.A. Chapter


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 12 2006, 07:28 PM~4605286
> *Techniques Style...L.A. Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

59, no doubt the best year!!


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

sorry


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Tulsa, Ok


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal.1980_@Jan 22 2006, 12:40 AM~4677426
> *Tulsa, Ok
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they all look killer


----------



## kloenie (Sep 4, 2003)

here my elco.

also under construction 

http://www.europeanlowriderforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=29


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 11:54 PM~4282443
> *      :biggrin:
> *




:worship: the cutty looking one


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

[attachmentid=435661]


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Jan 24 2006, 05:44 PM~4695606
> *[attachmentid=435661]
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

*O.G. !!!! *  '37 & '39


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 28 2005, 04:40 PM~4501809
> *
> *



Nice!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

any more 59 elkos. i want one bad


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

man I tell you what, that pink LS conversion elco from majestics is dope!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

san francisco show 2005 the loyalty ones cc[attachmentid=448203]


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

[attachmentid=448220] The loyalty ones


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

for sale or trade, have everything to complete, located in Central Florida, pm with questions


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2006, 06:58 PM~4806490
> *for sale,  have everything to complete,  located in Central Florida,  pm with questions
> *


 :cheesy: LOOKS GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 8 2006, 06:59 PM~4806496
> *:cheesy: LOOKS GOOD :cheesy:
> *


its definately got potential, i have all new weatherstriping , new carpet, new seatbelts, new tailamps, headlamps, side markers, just about everything is new, i rather have something with a back seat for the kids.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2006, 09:02 PM~4806518
> *its definately got potential, i have all new weatherstriping , new carpet, new seatbelts, new tailamps, headlamps, side markers,  just about everything is new,  i rather have something with a back seat for the kids.
> *


Whats up with the bike?? :uh:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Feb 8 2006, 08:01 PM~4806927
> *Whats up with the bike?? :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2006, 08:58 PM~4806490
> *for sale or trade,  have everything to complete,  located in Central Florida,  pm with questions
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Feb 8 2006, 10:02 PM~4806942
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

How do you prevent people from taking your setup right out the bed.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Feb 20 2006, 12:33 AM~4885032
> *How do you prevent people from taking your setup right out the bed.
> *


You shoot them!!!!!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 19 2006, 11:29 PM~4885231
> *You shoot them!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 20 2006, 12:29 AM~4885231
> *You shoot them!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: 
Nah i meen if youre like sleeping or at school.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

up


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Feb 26 2006, 10:45 PM~4934326
> *up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloke_@Jan 14 2006, 10:36 PM~4622587
> *sorry
> *


TOP OF THE WORLD C.C. 1FINE9 I ALMOST WENT RED BUT BLUE IS THE COLOR FOR ME I WENT OLD SKOOL WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKE GOT TO SEE IT IN THE SUN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Mar 3 2006, 09:48 PM~4972055
> *TOP OF THE WORLD C.C. 1FINE9 I ALMOST WENT RED BUT BLUE IS THE COLOR FOR ME I WENT OLD SKOOL WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKE GOT TO SEE IT IN THE SUN
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR YOUR FINE 59?


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2006, 07:50 PM~4972069
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR YOUR FINE 59?
> *


HOMIE MY DAD BOUGHT THIS CAR NEW IN 59 IVE BEEN OFFERD 40K ALLREADY IT'S NOT FOR SALE BUT FOR THE PEOPLE THAT SAY EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE I MIGHT LET IT GO FOR 80.OOO


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 22 2006, 03:18 PM~4902793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Damn!!!!


----------



## El Caballero (Jan 11, 2006)

how about yoshow some of your sound systems


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good topic :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :angel: :angel:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## calicat (Nov 7, 2005)

BRAND NEW,JUST BUSTED OUT AT LRM TOUR,PHX.AZ


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: 
STILL THE SAME FOR NOW :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 7 2006, 11:31 AM~4994277
> *     TTT
> *


*ABOUT TIME SOME ONE POST SOME HOPPERS * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 6 2006, 08:56 PM~4990929
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> STILL THE SAME FOR NOW  :0
> *


*WHO GIVES A FUCK HOMIE YOUR SHIT IS FUCKIN CLEAN *FUCK ANY ONE THAT HATE'S ON YOU BEUCASE I LOVE WHAT YOU DID TO IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I JUST WANTED TO KNOW HAVE YOU EVER HOPPED OR GAS HOPPED IT BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*THUGGNASTY*

THESE ARE JUST FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 7 2006, 05:32 PM~4996950
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK HOMIE YOUR SHIT IS FUCKIN CLEAN FUCK ANY ONE THAT HATE'S ON YOU BEUCASE I LOVE WHAT YOU DID TO IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I JUST WANTED TO KNOW HAVE YOU EVER HOPPED OR GAS HOPPED IT BEFORE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin: THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN LAST TIME :0 
TIME TO CHROME
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 7 2006, 09:11 PM~4998313
> *THANKS  :biggrin:  THIS IS WHAT HAPPEN LAST TIME  :0
> TIME TO CHROME
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCK'S!!!!IT'S YOUR DAILY DRIVER?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 7 2006, 09:26 PM~4998385
> *DAMN THAT SUCK'S!!!!IT'S YOUR DAILY DRIVER?
> *


NO ITS NOT MY DAILY, BUT WILL DRIVE IT TO SHOWS  
HERES A PAGE OF MY BUILD UP :cheesy: 



SUMMER CLEAN UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

good looking elco!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

up


----------



## raider18 (Sep 22, 2005)

I WANT TO BUY THIS ONE SAW OUT AT POMONA LAST WEEKEND


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

shur-bert from the bay


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Here's my '60 El Camino that is currently under construction. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=232226


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Here's my old '81 El Camino which was my daily driver while I went to school. I picked this thing up for next to nothing! ($450) :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 10:27 PM~4282194
> *Interesting El Camino Facts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> The El Camino is often thought of as being light in the rear end. This is not necessarily true. The El Camino has a front/rear weight distribution similar to other V8 front-engined, rear-wheel-drive coupes of the era. For 1964-1967, the El Camino has a slightly heavier forward bias than a comparably equipped Chevelle coupe. However, for 1968-1972, the El Camino actually has a better weight distribution than a comparably equipped Chevelle coupe ! For example, Chevrolet's published vehicle weights for a 1968 V8 Malibu 2-door coupe (with no options) are 1810 lbs front and 1395 lbs rear (3205 total). That equates to 56.5% of the vehicle's weight resting on the front tires. A comparably equipped 1968 V8 Custom El Camino is listed at 1800 lbs front and 1410 rear (3210 total). That equates to 56.1% of the vehicle's weight up front.
> ...


thank you for the info....OUTSTANDING thug nasty OUTSTANDING


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 20 2006, 07:15 PM~5088535
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


Where the hell you been??  ............... :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Mar 20 2006, 05:35 PM~5088691
> *Where the hell you been??  ............... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BUSY WORKING,SCHOOL AND WORKING ON THE ELCO  :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Mar 3 2006, 08:16 PM~4972262
> *:thumbsup: Damn!!!!
> *


was this really sold


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin: 
ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

a picture of mine!! I just got it a week ago but its a start. :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Mar 27 2006, 01:44 PM~5129261
> *a picture of mine!!  I just got it a week ago but its a start.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NICE START :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 4 2006, 04:42 AM~5175644
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thats a 442. :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 11 2006, 02:49 PM~5220486
> *:0
> *


You beat me to it!! :angry: .............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 7 2006, 11:55 AM~5197073
> * TTT
> *



Now that's an old pic. Been a few changes since that was taken.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 14 2006, 08:54 AM~5240160
> *Now that's an old pic. Been a few changes since that was taken.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

This car is an animal, it should be out of my shop in a few days.  
Enjoy[attachmentid=544583][attachmentid=544584][attachmentid=544585]


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Its a 79, will take more pics when we roll it out.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## californiacamino (Mar 3, 2006)

I hope my ride will be on these pages sporting a new paint and upholstery...by this upcoming summer. Meanwhile it's gone to the paint shop... all I got is this pic.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by californiacamino_@Apr 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5280202
> *I hope my ride will be on these  pages sporting a new paint and upholstery...by this upcoming summer. Meanwhile it's gone to the paint shop... all I got is this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THUGGNASTY

did you buy big johns hopper???


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

Here's and update on the Elco I have (still in the work's)

Before









After


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

Here is the inside of the Elco (still in the work's)


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 21 2006, 09:19 PM~5290179
> *THUGGNASTY
> 
> did you buy big johns hopper???
> *


NO  BUT A HOMIE DID :biggrin: THEY MATCH WELL CRUZING THOUGH :cheesy:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

oh...well thats a fuckin clean ride


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

cali


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 18 2006, 08:56 PM~5269781
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


shit whers mine


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

STILL WAITING :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

602 built


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

up


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

i love those elcos with the ls clips!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

"My partner got a ElCo, my homie got a 'Maro,He Mexicano, might rock sombrero" mac dre


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Nov 26 2005, 11:00 PM~4282490
> *[attachmentid=364987]
> 
> :0
> *



well i dont know why.. but dont look to bad. i wouldnt have used the euro clip tho


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## CHINGON84 (Jun 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINGON84_@Jun 4 2006, 09:47 PM~5551036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINGON84_@Jun 4 2006, 09:47 PM~5551036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINGON84 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

NEED MORE PICS


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 11 2006, 01:45 PM~5220456
> *:biggrin:
> *



what do you have to do to put a monte carlo ls front end on a 80 el camino


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jul 20 2006, 12:39 PM~5809865
> *what do you have to do to put a monte carlo ls front end on a 80 el camino
> *



anyone know?


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jul 9 2006, 09:54 PM~5744387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

the DeAlba's are selling their 60 elco "El Camote" it was a cover car for lrm last year sometime. i saw it in the auto trader, 30,000.00.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone with a 80's style Elco 
I need some info 
How long is the bed?
From the back wall 2 the tailgate opened & closed

Also does the tailgate fall down like a truck or swing open from the side like a wagon???


Ive been thinking about buying a Elco(4a daily) but I need 2 know if my sportsbike will fit into the back of it first.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 26 2006, 07:48 PM~5848631
> *Anyone with a 80's style Elco
> I need some info
> How long is the bed?
> ...



i dont have no but the bike should fit homie.. i seen them in the bed b4.. and tailgate works like a truck tailgate..


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm new to layitlow and I have an elco and would like to know how to post pics I know this is probally asked a million times but help a homie out


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jul 30 2006, 12:17 PM~5867755
> *I'm new to layitlow and I have an elco and would like to know how to post pics I know this is probally asked a million times but help a homie out
> *


Go here http://imageshack.us/ homie, upload the pics & direct image link them uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on locospic shit I thought I was the only one up messing on the computer this early :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay lets see if this works like I said I'm new to layitlow.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn that other picture was way too big lets see if this is better


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres an engine shot it's not a full blown radical car but it's a nice cruiser for the Boulevard. I'm more into the cars that can be driven but I love to see the show cars.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is a front shot of it I'll try to get some better pics of it with the wheels on.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a side shot of it. It's house of kolor kandy apple red but the pic does no justice it has caddilac door handles, shaved and smoothed bed, welded shut tailgate and smoothed out. and some other crap I'm probally forgetting.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres a couple of pics and notice the bed all smoothed out and the smoothed and welded shut tailgate.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jul 30 2006, 06:28 AM~5867822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice ELCO, were are your batteries?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is my 81


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There is a small trunk space behind the seat I have them stashed in there for the look I'm only running 3 group 31s but it will still hop a little more like chip I guess is what they call it but with some minor mods I'll do over the winter hopefully I get more of a hope with the same stuff.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jul 30 2006, 06:46 AM~5867835
> *There is a small trunk space behind the seat I have them stashed in there for the look I'm only running 3 group 31s but it will still hop a little more like chip I guess is what they call it but with some minor mods I'll do over the winter hopefully I get more of a hope with the same stuff.
> *


Are they laying on there side because if not I know that would be a tight squeeze?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No there upright but your right they are a tight squeeze but it's not that hard to mess with and well worth the look.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice care homer pimpson this is a dumb question but those are the before pics of the paint or did you add more pinstripes? I need to pinstripe mine it's kind of plain jane on the side I have some gold engraved mirrors on it now though so it breaks it up a little


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Charging them must be a pain. But your right it does make it look clean. I had thought about a similar set up but I wanted more batteries.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

No those pics are kind of out of order but the stripping and leafing were all put on when I had it painted.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanted more batteries also I use to have 10 in the back before I redid the whole care I did all that work to it because the transmission went out on the old engine pretty crazy huh? I hit the switches but I'm probally gonna buy something else so I can put 4 pumps and just smash on fools not for the car show or anything but on the street. I had another one it was a 1980 I bought it last christmas for 175 and stripped all kinds of shit off of it and then sold it for 700. I got that much out of it because it did run I drove it everyday after I put a transmission it that one I guess there notorious for that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I meant I put a transmission in it I was reading my post after I posted it and it was right I'm just trying to nit pick my own shit because when everyone jumps on here later I know there gonna do it for me. :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jul 30 2006, 06:28 AM~5867822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow very nice


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jul 30 2006, 05:28 AM~5867822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the props fellas :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jul 30 2006, 12:38 PM~5867782
> *Right on locospic shit I thought I was the only one up messing on the computer this early :biggrin:
> *


No prob homie, clean elco :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

how bout pics of 59 elkys


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know you were talking about 59 elkys a couple of days ago there is one here in my town it's not fixed up but the guy who owned it just died. I don't know what his family is gonna do with it though but damn it's in pretty good shape considering the year. This guy here at my work wanted to buy it but it would move from one yard doing nothing to another if you know what I mean.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics from the Denver LRM show I took 1st place in semi custom.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## pistolero (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP HOMIES GOT MY ELCO UP FOR SALE ASKING 6500 ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn pistolero that elco is bad ass I bumped you up in the for sale add I hope it helps you get rid of it. Do you think you'll regret it? I'm thinking of getting another one to four pump and maybe get rid of my red one but I'd have to sleep on that for a long time.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

did any body go to the elcamino run out here in the L.A. area? one of the homies told me that their was like 60 + el caminos out their today.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Has anyone noticed the thin chrome fender trim off of a Malibu station wagon the ones that look like a 78-81 el camino? Does anyone know if that will fit an El Camino and if so where can I get them at?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINGON84 (Jun 1, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 elco with a sunroof


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pistolero_@Aug 18 2006, 02:22 PM~5995842
> *SUP HOMIES GOT MY ELCO UP FOR SALE ASKING 6500 ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS
> 
> 
> ...



We really need to work something out..  Do you have any close ups or detailed engine and interior pics? The Elco is real nice..


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Aug 25 2006, 09:36 PM~6044435
> *We really need to work something out..   Do you have any close ups or detailed engine and interior pics?  The Elco is real nice..
> *


Ahhhh shit :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 20 2006, 07:07 PM~6006820
> *did any body go to the elcamino run out here in the L.A. area? one of the homies told me that their was like 60 + el caminos out their today.
> *


i was there for the photosoot. home Robert frrom rare el caminos ran it


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pistolero_@Aug 18 2006, 02:22 PM~5995842
> *SUP HOMIES GOT MY ELCO UP FOR SALE ASKING 6500 ANYBODY INTERESTED PM ME THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice color
what is the name of that color


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Aug 14 2006, 12:31 PM~5965529
> *Here's a couple of pics from the Denver LRM show I took 1st place in semi custom.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ELCO....


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

SEE IF I GOT IT RIGHT..TRADED MY LS FOR IT...


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

MY TIME IS UP  BUT MOVING TO THE 65 RAG FEST :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mr. Longo you should try to post some bigger pics I'd love to see it. The wheels look tough I'd like to get some more I have some all gold crowns with beaded spokes and there like brand new but I'm thinking of selling em but all golds are hard to get rid of with a bunch of broke mofos living in this town the tires I have are remmingtons what I hear is they don't make em no more so you can tell how long I've had the wheels stashed in my house. Hey good looking out Elcorider thanks for the compliment.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

LEFT CLICK ON THE PIC AND YOU CAN SEE IT BIGGER...I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE THEM BIGGER..,.


----------



## CHZ (Apr 8, 2006)

my homies dads ride aint a lolo but wicked as fuck!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Sep 13 2006, 07:50 PM~6166519
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

only pic ive got of mines.....yall got ne more pics with continental kits on them???


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)

84' elco


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Sep 23 2006, 11:54 PM~6233503
> *
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

damm thats almost the color of mine..thats just a lil lighter


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres some more pics of my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

more more more


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/lowyalty032.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Sed-loc you got any better pics of your ride and is that the one that I think is for sale? My red one is for sale also I do have another one I just picked up but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 09:15 PM~4282130
> *AFTER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



real nice :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here's a project ride don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet it's a upper model though it has all the good gauges in it not just speedo and dumby lights ,my red one was in worse condition than this one I think. I even had to find the wheels that were on it when I bought it, it didn't even come with wheels and had no engine just a tranny in it so hopefully I can do something with it I already have an engine in it.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Nov 15 2006, 11:09 PM~6577739
> *Hey Sed-loc you got any better pics of your ride and is that the one that I think is for sale? My red one is for sale also I do have another one I just picked up but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet.
> *


yea its for sale, but at the same time I would like to keep it. You know elco's can't be hated on at all. Their not as common as a 64 impala, but they get just as much love if not more. I'm working on a 76 glasshouse right now, and I have 64 that has been put on hold. You know money talks bullshit walks, If I make a sale cool. if I don't cool.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Nov 15 2006, 11:09 PM~6577739
> *Hey Sed-loc you got any better pics of your ride and is that the one that I think is for sale? My red one is for sale also I do have another one I just picked up but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet.
> *


http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1824.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Nov 15 2006, 11:09 PM~6577739
> *Hey Sed-loc you got any better pics of your ride and is that the one that I think is for sale? My red one is for sale also I do have another one I just picked up but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet.
> *


http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1818.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Nov 15 2006, 11:09 PM~6577739
> *Hey Sed-loc you got any better pics of your ride and is that the one that I think is for sale? My red one is for sale also I do have another one I just picked up but don't know what I'm gonna do with it yet.
> *


http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/DSCF1823.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I feel the same way thats why I have that other blue elco because if I get rid of the red one I'm gonna fix up the blue one I have to keep one elco because I really like them but like you if I get a sale cool if not cool to good luck homie.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

A couple more pics of mine. It is broken down right now.  I am afraid the engine is going to need major work.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Sep 24 2006, 12:45 AM~6233464
> *84' elco
> 
> 
> *



beautiful elco :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 22 2006, 09:13 PM~6620869
> *A couple more pics of mine. It is broken down right now.    I am afraid the engine is going to need major work.
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks homie what do you think is wrong with it? do you have a powder coated spoke on the front pass side or am I tripping? oh you should buy mine it doesn't even have 500 miles on the whole car. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

oh and when I say buy mine I mean the complete red one :biggrin:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

all nice elcos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

even my blue one :roflmao:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

if u build it like the red one


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

how do u post pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Nov 25 2006, 06:41 PM~6635355
> *if u build it like the red one
> *


nah it'll be better than the red one if I decide to go that route with it and not just hop it


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

does any one know how to tell me how to post pics on this site or were to go that way i can find out how


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

go to imageshack homie let me get you a link


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSpic_@Jul 30 2006, 05:31 AM~5867776
> *Go here http://imageshack.us/ homie, upload the pics & direct image link them uffin:
> *


here you go


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

i tryed that but it keep saying internal sever error


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I clicked on it and it worked for me. What didn't work for you try going back to upload browse and retry to host it.


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

[img=http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/5595/dadscarer4.th.jpg]


MY 85 ELCO


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

my wifes elco... still a work in progress.......


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e259/de_lorena/DADSCAR.jpg


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

hey does ant one kno how to enlarge pics to post sum1 give me a clue???????????????


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Nov 28 2006, 09:35 PM~6655939
> *hey does ant one kno how to enlarge pics to post sum1 give me a clue???????????????
> *


copy the loacation then hit the img button then paste done


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

for ex 

hit img button then enter http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e259/de_lorena/DADSCAR.jpg

done


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 14 2006, 02:08 PM~6566648
> *http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/lowyalty032.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 29 2006, 08:17 PM~6662547
> *
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Nov 28 2006, 09:10 PM~6655806
> *my wifes elco... still a work in progress.......
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool your hooking it up for your women and she would cruise it!!!!!!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Dec 11 2006, 04:14 PM~6742401
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Sep 23 2006, 11:45 PM~6233464
> *84' elco
> 
> 
> *


bad ass fuk!


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

here's mine still in da works just got it cutt ''joeys hydraulics'' did the work .....


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

here is mine in the making :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Dec 17 2006, 01:43 AM~6774065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice keep me posted also doing mine at the moment


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 17 2006, 12:23 AM~6773737
> *here's mine still in da works just got it cutt ''joeys hydraulics'' did the work .....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Dec 17 2006, 06:22 PM~6776623
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

i see alot of nice el caminos but , no 64 like mines wat's up with that ? I need some ideas ,
IMG]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/elcafino/elcafino1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Dec 18 2006, 09:44 PM~6782589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up homie, sweet ride. What is the name of the cover for the bed, Im lookin for one just like that. You can still show off your chrome side mouldings


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Dec 18 2006, 08:44 PM~6782589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

i custom built that but it works good with plywood


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

call 1800craftec they make bed covers for el caminos that sit inside so that chrome moldings still show i am buying one for mine .


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

thats cool homie post it when its done so i can see how comes out


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solowbx_@Dec 19 2006, 05:00 PM~6787272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats sexy


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

when are u going to get the top for your bed


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Dec 25 2006, 11:22 AM~6820707
> *when are u going to get the top for your bed
> *


soon i will post pics as soon as i get it installed


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

There are some nice Elcos on this thread. Here's mine.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 25 2006, 01:47 PM~6821682
> *There are some nice Elcos on this thread.  Here's mine.
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see this photoshopped on 2's or 4's nice elky homie


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the props homie. 

I just tossed the 18" Irocs and put on some 20s. I'll leave the 22 and bigger wheels for my Burb or Impala. 

Let's see what the photoshop gurus come up with. Thanks again.


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

more pics of my 64!
























IMG]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o297/elcafino/DSC00224.jpg[/IMG]
these where from 12/23/2006, yes i drive it in the rain.


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 25 2006, 02:47 PM~6821682
> *There are some nice Elcos on this thread.  Here's mine.
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride kid :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*ANYMORE PIX OF THIS ONE?*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 16 2006, 11:23 PM~6773737
> *here's mine still in da works just got it cutt ''joeys hydraulics'' did the work .....
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Dec 27 2006, 06:37 PM~6839024
> *CLEAN
> *


thanks going 4 paint this weekend still dont no either pearls or candy's


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> thanks going 4 paint this weekend still dont no either pearls or candy's
> [/quot
> :thumbsup:


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Dec 27 2006, 05:48 PM~6839101
> *thanks going 4 paint this weekend still dont no either pearls or candy's
> *


Ya know it's gonna come out clean!Because it's an "818" elco :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 25 2006, 06:23 PM~6044390
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know which headlights fit the best in these cars to do this conversion? Thanks


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Nov 5 2006, 04:31 PM~6509030
> *heres some more pics of my ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


For sale guys I'll take 10gs for it...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Aug 14 2006, 01:31 PM~5965529
> *Here's a couple of pics from the Denver LRM show I took 1st place in semi custom.
> 
> 
> ...


Heres some more pics guys 10gs take it home


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Nov 5 2006, 04:34 PM~6509046
> *more more more
> 
> 
> ...


more pics come on guys 10gs let me know


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Dec 30 2006, 05:44 PM~6864805
> *Does anyone know which headlights fit the best in these cars to do this  conversion? Thanks
> *


Nobody knows which headlights to use????


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

mine 79 again 
4 years now
going full show with an oldschool tint.




























nearly done with the frame now.. maybe few weeks then time to paint and dress up the thing with chrome


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jan 4 2007, 04:52 PM~6904153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i like looks hella clean


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Dec 30 2006, 05:44 PM~6864805
> *Does anyone know which headlights fit the best in these cars to do this  conversion? Thanks
> *


caprice hommie


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 30 2006, 01:10 AM~6860875
> *Ya know it's gonna come out clean!Because it's an "818" elco  :biggrin:
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 5 2007, 12:19 AM~6907956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 25 2006, 06:23 PM~6044390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What car are these headlights out of?????


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

caprice


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 18 2006, 08:56 PM~5269781
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 5 2007, 06:02 PM~6914409
> *
> *


What up dogg!! Good doing bussiness with ya,good deal on them og Daytons :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 5 2007, 01:19 AM~6907956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of those 59 elcos sold here in town for 1500 thats dirt cheap and in decent shape needed to be restored but what old ride that year doesn't


----------



## Sangriento (May 9, 2006)

Wheres that badass 59 camino at... like to see more pics of it.....,


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't believe theres not more elcos than this


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this isn't my ride just a guy I talked to on cardomain I hope he doesn't mind me posting pics of his ride he did a nice job


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres a couple more and again not my ride


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

a better pic I just bought it two months ago


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jan 7 2007, 04:38 AM~6924388
> *one of those 59 elcos sold here in town for 1500 thats dirt cheap and in decent shape needed to be restored but what old ride that year doesn't
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

more 59 elkos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Jan 16 2007, 10:26 PM~7007577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good is it an 81? The 81 is my favorite year I like the single headlight.


----------



## BigDaddyDiamond (Jan 7, 2007)

this is my 81 that i am working on.....don't laugh at the bolt ons.....it's a work in progress.....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## BigDaddyDiamond (Jan 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: those wide whites set it off


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

MAN I LOVE ELCOS..BUT YOU CAN'T FIND ANY IN DECENT SHAPE FOR A GOOD PRICE ANYMORE.. :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres one we did.































































Single with a v8. :biggrin


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hey suburban swangin how did you get that front end to lock up so high?


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

LS noses on the elco are hot.. did anyone ever put a 78-79 monte nose on a elco


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

hi heres my 59 ive had it for about 8years now, i live australia and im about to part with it and wanted to know what you guys think it would be worth?  and i need some one to tell me how to put the pics up cause im abit of a dumbass!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loelmo59_@Jan 30 2007, 04:23 AM~7126022
> *hi heres my 59 ive had it for about 8years now, i live australia and im about to part with it and wanted to know what you guys think it would be worth?   and i need some one to tell me how to put the pics up cause im abit of a dumbass!
> *


go to news and announcements and it explains how to do so the website is imageshack think hard if you really want to part with it so you won't regret it later.


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

hope it worked! :cheesy:  

let me know if it didnt and ill send them to some one and hopefully they can get it up for me :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jan 30 2007, 05:27 AM~7126027
> *go to news and announcements and it explains how to do so the website is imageshack think hard if you really want to part with it so you won't regret it later.
> *




given the rarity of that year in the states the value of it is only going to go up... IMO it's worth hanging on too...


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

hey jay ive finially got my ass on the ercc bit on lil [email protected]#kin slow internet held me back for a bit mate so its al sorted now so ill try and keep in touch a bit more!!!


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198756


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loelmo59_@Jan 30 2007, 07:55 AM~7126233
> *hey jay ive finially got my ass on the ercc bit on lil [email protected]#kin slow internet held me back for a bit mate so its al sorted now so ill try and keep in touch a bit more!!!
> *



 That's cool good to see you on here....


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt got 2 keep the elcos up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Jan 30 2007, 08:55 PM~7133084
> *ttt got 2 keep the elcos up
> *


up and away


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## elco_mateo (Feb 2, 2007)

http://a549.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/image...3dfeb3a3aec.jpg


----------



## elco_mateo (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

another time for the elcos I know theres more out there.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Heres my elco


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

elco fans, keep this on top, thats how well get more pics :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

carnales unidos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Feb 8 2007, 11:43 PM~7215369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

trying to keep it alive :biggrin:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 20 2007, 05:29 PM~7040899
> *Heres one we did.
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this on the new 360 low and it's mean as hell


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Mar 4 2006, 01:41 AM~4973185
> *TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> *



alot of nice rides up in here... the 59s stand out the most i love the way these rides look...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Glad this Topic is still around!!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Feb 22 2007, 10:03 PM~7330262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is PHAT!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

My homie's El Camino. evilcamino here on LIL


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

thanx for the compliment :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

A few more.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Good lookin on the post :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Feb 23 2007, 12:46 AM~7333210
> *Good lookin on the post :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah and you finally made your first post. Welcome.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 23 2007, 12:49 AM~7333220
> *Yeah and you finally made your first post. Welcome.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

when it gets nice and I put my new gold plating on I'll snap some better pics of my ride. But it probally won't be for a month or so.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

This Topic still up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

pics of my el co parliament ccsj http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7384055


----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)

i gotta 81 i might be willin to sell....there a pic in dis thread a few pages back...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Mar 1 2007, 10:07 PM~7386780
> *
> *


this ride looks pretty good do you know what size of wheels


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

man there are some clean elcos out there. i might just have to pick up this cherry 85 down the road from me now


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Glad this topic is still breathing!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HERES A COUPLE I SAW AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 6 2007, 06:13 PM~7422988
> *HERES A COUPLE I SAW AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


The one with the lumina front end is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's pics of my old elco.I sold it to buy my '59 Impala  It was featured in Custom Lowriding (a japanese magazine).Putting it down "818 VALLEY" style


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!! WHERE DID IT GO?????? ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 6 2007, 07:55 PM~7423891
> *NICE!!!!!!! WHERE DID IT GO?????? ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


It's in San Diego,California.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pic loyalty1. Hey ogdinoe1 have you seen your car since you sold it? Just wondering if the new owner is keeping up with it and do you miss it? I might sell mine so I'm wondering if I'm gonna regret it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 9 2007, 02:37 AM~7442912
> *nice pic loyalty1. Hey ogdinoe1 have you seen your car since you sold it? Just wondering if the new owner is keeping up with it and do you miss it? I might sell mine so I'm wondering if I'm gonna regret it.
> *


I haven't seen it but I heared it's in really good shape,I work with the new owner's brother in law. Do I miss it ("hell yah")!! I started to miss it when I watched it drive away from my pad :tears: You might regret selling yours..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 9 2007, 11:08 PM~7448185
> *I haven't seen it but I heared it's in really good shape,I work with the new owner's brother in law. Do I miss it ("hell yah")!! I started to miss it when I watched it drive away from my pad  :tears: You might regret selling yours..
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Nov 5 2006, 04:31 PM~6509030
> *heres some more pics of my ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



badest elko ever 

love that bed!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 10 2007, 06:32 AM~7449339
> *badest elko ever
> 
> love that bed!!!
> *


thanks I'm doing a lot more gold on it hopefully the plating will be done this week and here in another week so will post new pics next month. I also have another 81 elco will probally do it up full show but not for sure yet


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 10 2007, 06:35 AM~7449344
> *thanks I'm doing a lot more gold on it hopefully the plating will be done this week and here in another week so will post new pics next month. I also have another 81 elco will probally do it up full show but not for sure yet
> *



just need some glass etching...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 10 2007, 08:44 AM~7449581
> *just need some glass etching...
> 
> 
> *


my homie try to talk me into that but I didn't know a person around here to do it that back glass is so hard to get if it gets messed up by an etcher than your fucked :cheesy:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

ttt for all them tight ass ELCOES


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 14 2007, 08:08 PM~7480940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice elco!!!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

whats up el co owners im in need of a lil help i got a 79 el co and need to know what i can get some wheel wells off of that are metel and a fan shroud that is metel that will fit on a 79 el co since ours are plastic ???????


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

anyone ? :dunno:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Jan 1 2007, 02:21 PM~6876132
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


more of these pics coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

wow, not as beautiful as those elco's, but, here's mine from 10 yrs ago, hope dis works.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

more pics please :cheesy:


----------



## loelmo59 (Aug 21, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Mar 16 2007, 12:59 AM~7488879
> *whats up el co owners im in need of a lil help i got a 79 el co and need to know what i can get some wheel wells off of that are metel and a fan shroud that is metel that will fit on a 79 el co since ours are plastic  ???????
> *


 :dunno: anyone know ?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Mar 23 2007, 02:43 AM~7535202
> *:dunno: anyone know ?
> *


Grand Prix have metal ones that can be used. That is what I have on my '78 Elco with the '87 Luxury Sport front clip. Oops, did I just give away another of the mods I've done to my Elco.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 25 2007, 09:55 AM~7547218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

damn i need a Elco 
:angel:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Mar 25 2007, 06:47 PM~7549564
> *clean ass ride  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 24 2007, 11:40 PM~7545945
> *Grand Prix have metal ones that can be used. That is what I have on my '78 Elco with the '87 Luxury Sport front clip. Oops, did I just give away another of the mods I've done to my Elco.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 25 2007, 09:55 AM~7547218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving this ride.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 26 2007, 06:41 PM~7557332
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!Didn't you sell it Mike??


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah its gone  just sticking to my roots trying to keep this topic alive  
how's the 59 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 25 2007, 08:55 AM~7547218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT U CALL ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 26 2007, 08:38 PM~7558478
> *Yeah its gone   just sticking to my roots trying to keep this topic alive
> how's the 59  :0  :cheesy:
> *


That makes 2 of us,the '59 is coming along slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 25 2007, 09:55 AM~7547218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean.... hno:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 6 2007, 07:04 PM~7423385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR MY OLD ELCO :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I SURE MISS THAT BITCH!!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Mar 26 2007, 11:30 PM~7559197
> *THATS WHAT U CALL ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE
> *


thanx dogg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7573301
> *TTT FOR MY OLD ELCO :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I SURE MISS THAT BITCH!!!
> *


nice ride I love the headlight conversion ttt for elcos go go gadget hydraulics :cheesy:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 30 2007, 09:14 AM~7584526
> *thanx dogg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Apr 1 2007, 12:22 AM~7593715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 31 2007, 11:33 PM~7593776
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Mar 31 2007, 11:21 PM~7593710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ! ..... :cheesy:


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my next project still unsure if I want to keep it but probally will I just threw them cheap wires on it for now actually thats my first set of all chrome wires and thing whites


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

you should keep it elcos are in a class of there own not many lowriders can say that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Apr 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7596992
> *you should keep it elcos are in a class of there  own not many lowriders can say that :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


actually I have decided to keep it to replace the red one I'll probally sell it's a full frame off actually getting more gold added to it I should recieve my plating back this week from el paso texas.This one is probally gonna be fore my little girl in the pic I'm probally gonna go full show not mold anything or take any chrome off of it like the red one but I don't think I'm gonna put lifts or anything it'll probally be just for show then when I"m done with it and it's done it's show thing when shes ready for it I'm gonna tell her to enjoy it and ride it.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 2 2007, 01:16 AM~7600095
> *actually I have decided to keep it to replace the red one I'll probally sell it's a full frame off actually getting more gold added to it I should recieve my plating back this week from el paso texas.This one is probally gonna be fore my little girl in the pic I'm probally gonna go full show not mold anything or take any chrome off of it like the red one but I don't think I'm gonna put lifts or anything it'll probally be just for show then when I"m done with it and it's done it's show thing when shes ready for it I'm gonna tell her to enjoy it and ride it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 2 2007, 10:22 PM~7606474
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


glad your helping keep this topic alive even though you sold your ride got any pics of that 59 I'd like to see it :wow:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 2 2007, 10:57 PM~7607513
> *glad your helping keep this topic alive even though you sold your ride got any pics of that 59 I'd like to see it :wow:
> *


I'll post some up soon homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ttt for elcos will post pics next week of mine with new addons


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Sep 23 2006, 11:45 PM~6233464
> *84' elco
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

I LOVE THAT LAST ONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres some pics of my progress sorry it's in the garage pics but I"m still working on it and couldn't wait.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple of more in the progress


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

one more I'll post more pics when I finish straighten her out and pull it out the garage


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 8 2007, 02:12 AM~7642307
> *couple of more in the progress
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :biggrin: ,ILOVE THE BED SHOT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 8 2007, 05:45 PM~7645125
> *NICE PICS :biggrin: ,ILOVE THE BED SHOT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie can't wait to cruise and hit a couple of car shows.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 8 2007, 10:32 PM~7647770
> *thanks homie can't wait to cruise and hit a couple of car shows.....
> *


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

ALL tha elcoes lookin GOOD........................ T T M F T


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Sep 23 2006, 10:45 PM~6233464
> *84' elco
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for all the clean ass elcos out there  :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Apr 11 2007, 09:44 PM~7672634
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta see this elco up close,"VERY NICE" :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 12 2007, 11:19 PM~7680688
> *You gotta see this elco up close,"VERY NICE" :thumbsup:
> *


I seen it in Denver it's pretty nice


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my project car..

el sicko


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

el sicko is an 81 correct? I have 2 81's there the best year of all of them IMO


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 16 2007, 02:08 AM~7700965
> *el sicko is an 81 correct? I have 2 81's there the best year of all of them IMO
> *


yup.. its an 81.. you are correct...

know any websites where i can order some new parts..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT FOR ALL THE CLEAN ASS ELCOS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 08:30 PM~7715411
> *yup.. its an 81.. you are correct...
> 
> know any websites where i can order some new parts..
> *


go to dixie monte carlo or original parts depot good luck with the elco I have 2 81s


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

CARNALES UNIDOS 
CENTRAL COAST


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Apr 19 2007, 04:31 PM~7730606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elco :thumbsup:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 19 2007, 11:19 PM~7732108
> *Nice elco :thumbsup:
> *


 Very clean indeed! Here's mine at the Tampa show.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: what size of wheels are those doggy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn new friends 85 that bitch is soak n wet


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Apr 19 2007, 07:31 PM~7732224
> *Very clean indeed!  Here's mine at the Tampa show.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elky :thumbsup: uffin:Love'em on 13's or 20's :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A little dusty but MOSTHATED reppin to the fullest


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 20 2007, 08:37 AM~7735454
> *A little dusty but MOSTHATED reppin to the fullest
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homeboy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7735454
> *A little dusty but MOSTHATED reppin to the fullest
> 
> 
> ...



damn a lot of cash on that car :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

whos sellin their el camino


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilMarty54_@Apr 20 2007, 11:14 PM~7740316
> *whos sellin their el camino
> *


I might be selling mine if the price is right :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

How much?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

12gs


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

An Awesome '78.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice ride awesome69 I mean I guess its your right? do you have any more pics of it like the engine the interior maybe a side pic or something? Post em up


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Here's another. I really do not have a lot of pics yet. She is always a work in progress. She's due for a bed makeover and I have some more chrome to add. The wife wants a new interior too. And I have other toys I'm working on. She should be out again in September. In the meantime....



















One of the other toys:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Nov 26 2005, 09:15 PM~4282130
> *AFTER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice color on this ride


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 24 2007, 10:48 PM~7768048
> *An Awesome '78.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ELCO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 25 2007, 12:07 AM~7768267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass '59 elco :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 25 2007, 04:07 AM~7768267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now thats a bad fuckin ride rite there.....


----------



## pimpjuice (Aug 24, 2002)

name, some good places to get elcamino parts and accessories     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

www.ecparts.com or net


----------



## pimpjuice (Aug 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## pimpjuice (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Apr 26 2007, 11:21 AM~7778693
> *www.ecparts.com or net
> *


thanks


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

FOR SALE $5000.00 Firm


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilMarty54_@Apr 21 2007, 12:14 AM~7740316
> *whos sellin their el camino
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 25 2007, 02:51 AM~7768318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have chrome undercarriage? Do you have chrome wheel wells or am I seeing things? maybe it's just some shiney black paint it's a bad ass ride anyhow and to the guy with the 59 that fucker is bad ass what kind of wheels are on it?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

She has a chrome undercarriage and yes, she has chrome wheel wells.


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 27 2007, 04:05 PM~7787388
> *She has a chrome undercarriage and yes, it has chrome wheel wells.
> 
> 
> ...


So is it just the stock plastic wheel wells or did you find metal ones? What did they cost to plate and is it both sides plated or just the bottom side? If you have an engine pic post it up please :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

The wheel wells are metal and came off a Grand Prix. I paid about $500 a pair to have them chromed and they are chromed on both sides. The only pic I have is this one and it really isn't a good one since I didn't want to show the engine compartment until I get a chance to detail it. I also have some more chrome to add under the hood.

The engine compartment braces also came from the same Grand Prix.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Found another pic where you can just see the chrome left well.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 29 2007, 06:48 PM~7799226
> *Found another pic where you can just see the chrome left well.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice elky!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 29 2007, 06:38 PM~7799171
> *The wheel wells are metal and came off a Grand Prix. I paid about $500 a pair to have them chromed and they are chromed on both sides. The only pic I have is this one and it really isn't a good one since I didn't want to show the engine compartment until I get a chance to detail it. I also have some more chrome to add under the hood.
> 
> The engine compartment braces also came from the same Grand Prix.
> ...



what year grand prix? and I want to say, Your a *real* Lowrider, Not to good to help out a fellow rider with some knowledge, thats rare these days, I met you in San Diego a few years ago and you broke down all the details on building a monte/elco, and continue to share info, I hope I get to shake your hand again one day, Thank You and yours is definitely my favorite elco ever, :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 25 2007, 12:48 AM~7768048
> *An Awesome '78.
> 
> 
> ...


that has to be one of the tighest elco I've seen on here...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 29 2007, 11:44 PM~7800615
> *what year grand prix? and I want to say, Your a real Lowrider, Not to good to help out a fellow rider with some knowledge, thats rare these days, I met you in San Diego a few years ago and you broke down all the details on building a monte/elco, and continue to share info, I hope I get to shake your hand again one day, and yours is definitely my favorite elco ever, :biggrin:
> *


he did the same for me taking the time to break down everything for the elco project I got...Not only he has one tight ass elco but he is also a great guy willing to share knowledge...Much love and respect man...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2007, 09:57 PM~7800708
> *he did the same for me taking the time to break down everything for the elco project I got...Not only he has one tight ass elco but he is also a great guy willing to share knowledge...Much love and respect man...
> *


 :biggrin: , back when he gave me the info the only other one i had seen was John's from MAJESTICS, post pics of your elco, ill try and get some pics of mine this week, its almost done


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 30 2007, 12:02 AM~7800731
> *:biggrin: , back when he gave me the info the only other one i had seen was John's from MAJESTICS, post pics of your elco, ill try and get some pics of mine this week, its almost done
> *


Well I just picked up mine for 600$ last week bro...It's just a project car for now...Not much to look at but I'm picking up a 87 monte ls next week to do the conversion...Mine is a 79...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

It needs a lot of work but when I'm done with my 2 caddies, I'm gonna get down on that one...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 29 2007, 10:05 PM~7800757
> *Well I just picked up mine for 600$ last week bro...It's just a project car for now...Not much to look at but I'm picking up a 87 monte ls next week to do the conversion...Mine is a 79...
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if you need any parts, i have some stuff left over, like a really nice set of ls mouldings, and a dash.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 29 2007, 11:44 PM~7800615
> *what year grand prix? and I want to say, Your a real Lowrider, Not to good to help out a fellow rider with some knowledge, thats rare these days, I met you in San Diego a few years ago and you broke down all the details on building a monte/elco, and continue to share info, I hope I get to shake your hand again one day, Thank You and yours is definitely my favorite elco ever, :biggrin:
> *


x2 on the info and yes its good to share info I know a lot of guys wont tell you what they have shit I don't care if you have a question on what I got I'll tell you I'm always willing on helping a fellow ryder. Hey anybody have any front end pieces left over from changing there front ends out I like the original style of elco but I have another 81. I need the two front fenders a hood and a nose piece off of an 1980 or 1981 if anybody has this stuff for sale and will sell let me know I also need the upper tailgate trim get at your boy if you got it.Glad to see this topic moving and some real elco lovers out there


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 30 2007, 12:00 AM~7801128
> *x2 on the info and yes its good to share info I know a lot of guys wont tell you what they have shit I don't care if you have a question on what I got I'll tell you I'm always willing on helping a fellow ryder. Hey anybody have any front end pieces left over from changing there front ends out I like the original style of elco but I have another 81. I need the two front fenders a hood and a nose piece off of an 1980 or 1981 if anybody has this stuff for sale and will sell let me know I also need the upper tailgate trim get at your boy if you got it.Glad to see this topic moving and some real elco lovers out there
> *


i have two upper tail gate trims ill look and see if there in any good condition, if they are you can have one.. and i have a few fenders from a 78 and 86, but shipping would be alot..


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 29 2007, 09:44 PM~7800615
> *what year grand prix? and I want to say, Your a real Lowrider, Not to good to help out a fellow rider with some knowledge, thats rare these days, I met you in San Diego a few years ago and you broke down all the details on building a monte/elco, and continue to share info, I hope I get to shake your hand again one day, Thank You and yours is definitely my favorite elco ever, :biggrin:
> *


Thanx. The more info we share, the better the quality of lowrider that gets built to represent our sport. And it just makes life easier. All I remember was it was from an '80s Grand Prix. There are some pieces that will have to be removed from the old wheel wells and mounted on the new metal ones. May not have to do this to El Camino fenders(mine were Monte Carlo). Once you have the Grand Prix wells and the El Camino wells side by side you will see what you need to do. Not much work, while it will not be a perfect fit, they will certainly look good once you make a few adjustments.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 30 2007, 02:04 AM~7801130
> *i have two upper tail gate trims ill look and see if there in any good condition, if they are you can have one.. and i have a few fenders from a 78 and 86, but shipping would be alot..
> *


get at me on the tailgate trim doesn't matter how it looks it's just for a daily beater right now. do you know the weight on the fenders just wondering what it would cost I need left and right for my hoop-t I need 78-81 and I also need a header panel thanks for lookin out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 30 2007, 04:35 AM~7801233
> *Thanx. The more info we share, the better the quality of lowrider that gets built to represent our sport. And it just makes life easier. All I remember was it was from an '80s Grand Prix. There are some pieces that will have to be removed from the old wheel wells and mounted on the new metal ones. May not have to do this to El Camino fenders(mine were Monte Carlo). Once you have the Grand Prix wells and the El Camino wells side by side you will see what you need to do. Not much work, while it will not be a perfect fit, they will certainly look good once you make a few adjustments.
> *


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Apr 30 2007, 02:35 AM~7801233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the painted grill and lights bezels :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 30 2007, 12:15 AM~7800818
> *let me know if you need any parts, i have some stuff left over, like a really nice set of ls mouldings, and a dash.
> *


thanks for the help man, I'll hit you up when I'm getting down on it...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn dannybigm now thats a nice elco


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Apr 30 2007, 04:12 AM~7801349
> *get at me on the tailgate trim doesn't matter how it looks it's just for a daily beater right now. do you know the weight on the fenders just wondering what it would cost I need left and right for my hoop-t I need 78-81 and I also need a header panel thanks for lookin out
> *


bro, pm me your address, and ill ship out that trim


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 2 2007, 10:27 AM~7818387
> *bro, pm me your address, and ill ship out that trim
> *


What did you think of those pics


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

saw this one day


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

looks good bro thanks



> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 3 2007, 03:03 PM~7829079
> *What did you think of those pics
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

more pics from the cinco show


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this isn't my ride just adding to the post


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 9 2007, 06:06 AM~7865487
> *more pics from the cinco show
> 
> 
> ...


THE ELCO IS LOOKING HELLA TIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

finally found the pic of my first car too bad i blew out the engine and didnt have the money then to fix it.


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 27 2007, 03:05 PM~7787388
> *She has a chrome undercarriage and yes, she has chrome wheel wells.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride :thumbsup: 
u got any more pics


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MOST HATED, i havnt forgot about you bro, I been waiting on a new shippment of dvds so i can send you one, ill send it out this week :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: lookin good love those tight ass elcos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on good looking out bignick I appreciate it


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

looking for my parts for my elco, let me know what ypou have its and 84 thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU NEED


----------



## pimpjuice (Aug 24, 2002)

where do you guys get those full bed liners


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

don't like to do this to my car but I had to so I could take a pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres my other hooptie again it's for sale right now but it looks like it might sell pretty quick


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

TTT 4 the elcos..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@May 27 2007, 10:41 PM~7990399
> *heres my other hooptie again it's for sale right now but it looks like it might sell pretty quick
> 
> 
> ...


Just letting everybody Know I sold this elco already here on Layitlow in 24 hrs thats cash in hand :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

good deal ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SO WHAT YEAR ELS WERE SKIPPED AFTER 60?


----------



## stylistics 64 (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## stylistics 64 (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylistics 64_@Jun 5 2007, 10:22 PM~8050747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elky


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 5 2007, 11:12 PM~8050691
> *SO WHAT YEAR ELS WERE SKIPPED AFTER 60?
> *


61 62 63


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mines for now.. later this yr ill start working on it full time..
for now.. black primer ,13's and some stripes...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

HAY CAMINO RIDERS I NEED A LIL ADVICE I ALREADY HAVE A LOWRIDER SHOULD I MAKE THE EL CO ONE OR PUT 20''S ON IT & RACE IT?I ONLY PAID 1200 FOR IT,IT HAS A 350 REBUILT WIT A CAM,DUELS WIT FLOWMASTERS & PRIMERED BODY STRAIT,IF U WERE ME WHAT WOULD U DO?HERES A PIC. :dunno:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jun 17 2007, 01:49 AM~8119904
> *HAY CAMINO RIDERS I NEED A LIL ADVICE I ALREADY HAVE A LOWRIDER SHOULD I MAKE  THE EL CO ONE OR PUT 20''S ON IT & RACE IT?I ONLY PAID 1200 FOR IT,IT HAS A 350 REBUILT WIT A CAM,DUELS WIT FLOWMASTERS & PRIMERED BODY STRAIT,IF U WERE ME WHAT WOULD U DO?HERES A PIC. :dunno:
> *


personally if it were me and you weren't gonna lowride it I'd at least throw 22s on it and make it a cruiser but if not that lowrider


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7915765
> *MOST HATED, i havnt forgot about you bro, I been waiting on a new shippment of dvds so i can send you one, ill send it out this week :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need that tailgate trim I sold the car but if you still want to send me a dvd :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 17 2007, 10:48 AM~8121395
> *I don't need that tailgate trim I sold the car but if you still want to send me a dvd  :biggrin:
> *


its in the mail bro :biggrin: im thinking of going the lrm show out there


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

click here 
nice build, everyone post on his topic for motivation :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 18 2007, 10:32 PM~8132413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elky


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 12:42 AM~8132453
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SWEET WHO'S IS THIS?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

jayson portland,or he built the bad ass orange lac on lrm cover with eddie guerrero


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 18 2007, 10:32 PM~8132413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this color is sick...


----------



## paintbydj (Apr 26, 2007)

KANDYMINO KLIQUE PNX


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

now thats what I"m talking about I new there was other elcos out there those are some nice ass ones I was thinking of redoing my frame and painting it red also and my car is black underneath so the red one gives me inspiration.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 12:27 AM~8132393
> *its in the mail bro :biggrin: im thinking of going the lrm show out there
> *


You should come and check it out your more than welcome to come kick it and party with the MOSTHATED crew doggie heres some pics of my ride I put new wheels and I added an underhood mirror kit thats why the hood isn't on the car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Jun 21 2007, 11:13 PM~8152350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this your ride? Looks good I remember seeing it in Lowrider a long time ago still looks damn good


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

lookin good!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Jun 21 2007, 09:13 PM~8152350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elky


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2007, 04:19 AM~8153291
> *You should come and check it out your more than welcome to come kick it and party with the MOSTHATED crew doggie heres some pics of my ride I put new wheels and I added an underhood mirror kit thats why the hood isn't on the car
> 
> 
> ...


real nice bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 25 2007, 04:30 PM~8173471
> *real nice bro
> *


Thanks I'm gonna put the hood on tomorrow or wednesday and pics will be up of the mirror kit.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 22 2007, 04:19 AM~8153291
> *You should come and check it out your more than welcome to come kick it and party with the MOSTHATED crew doggie heres some pics of my ride I put new wheels and I added an underhood mirror kit thats why the hood isn't on the car
> 
> 
> ...


The elky is looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

LOOKS NICE HOMMIE HOPE MINE LOOKS HALF THAT GOOD WHEN I GET FINISHED WIT IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is the mirror kit on the car


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thats just how they look on mine!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 26 2007, 02:34 PM~8180498
> *thats just how they look on mine!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

were do you get that mirror kit?, and post pics of the sunroof :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm glad to see this topic is still here!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 26 2007, 05:42 PM~8181874
> *were do you get that mirror kit?, and post pics of the sunroof :biggrin:
> *


I got it from mirror image I'll post the number up tomorrow and pics of the sunroof I'm at work now and its hailing and all kinds of bad weather and I work at a power plant trying to keep the lights on :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2007, 04:45 PM~8182371
> *I got it from mirror image I'll post the number up tomorrow and pics of the sunroof I'm at work now and its hailing and all kinds of bad weather and I work at a power plant trying to keep the lights on :0
> *


you proly like homer simpson right now with your feet up having a donut :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: yeah mirror image it the lrm. mag.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 27 2007, 09:50 AM~8187188
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: yeah mirror image it the lrm. mag.
> *


coo, is it mirror or plexi glass, cause im hopping my el :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

its plexi ,  shouldnt be a problem hoppin.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 27 2007, 10:42 AM~8187526
> *its plexi ,  shouldnt be a problem hoppin.
> *


coo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 27 2007, 11:16 AM~8186955
> *you proly like homer simpson right now with your feet up having a donut :biggrin:
> *


and you know it heres the number for mirror image it's 1-562-483-1445


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Feb 6 2007, 09:00 PM~7194631
> *Heres my elco
> 
> 
> ...


can we see more of this one??? booty shots pleasse :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Jun 22 2007, 12:13 AM~8152350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is one clean som bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2007, 12:33 PM~8180488
> *Here is the mirror kit on the car
> 
> 
> ...


  love this elco :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Jun 30 2007, 09:59 AM~8207899
> *  love this elco :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man it will be on the main arena floor in the Denver LRM show on 7/08/07 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2007, 12:51 AM~8211583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this you


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2007, 11:28 PM~8211693
> *is this you
> *


no i wish, mine wont be half this one :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2007, 01:32 AM~8211700
> *no i wish, mine wont be half this one :tears:
> *


Don't sell yourself short man It'll be nice can't wait to see it


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jun 17 2007, 03:49 AM~8119904
> *HAY CAMINO RIDERS I NEED A LIL ADVICE I ALREADY HAVE A LOWRIDER SHOULD I MAKE  THE EL CO ONE OR PUT 20''S ON IT & RACE IT?I ONLY PAID 1200 FOR IT,IT HAS A 350 REBUILT WIT A CAM,DUELS WIT FLOWMASTERS & PRIMERED BODY STRAIT,IF U WERE ME WHAT WOULD U DO?HERES A PIC. :dunno:
> *



Well, if you already have a low low. Slap some 20 or 22s on that Elco and run it. Elcos look good with either 13s or larger wheels that you can fit without raising the body or any of that other stuff some people do to make the wheels work.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2007, 01:57 AM~8211949
> *Don't sell yourself short man It'll be nice can't wait to see it
> *


its gonna be different thats for sure :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Another pic of Kelvin's Individuals oklahoma


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Heres my ELCO.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice, no mirrors huh?


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 2 2007, 03:15 PM~8220225
> *nice, no mirrors huh?
> *


Thanks. No, not yet, but ill be puting some on soon though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 2 2007, 02:33 PM~8220305
> *Thanks. No, not yet, but ill be puting some on soon though.
> *


oh looks cool shaved, but cant drive it without getting sweated huh


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 2 2007, 03:40 PM~8220352
> *oh looks cool shaved, but cant drive it without getting sweated huh
> *


Yea, thats why im going to put mirrors on it, but ive passed by cops all locked up and they havent mess with me yet....Nock on wood.. You have a elco?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 2 2007, 02:47 PM~8220396
> *Yea, thats why im going to put mirrors on it, but ive passed by cops all locked up and they havent mess with me yet....Nock on wood..  You have a elco?
> *


ya, i was gonna do a cutlass conversion but im leaning towards the monte now


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 2 2007, 04:04 PM~8220476
> *ya, i was gonna do a cutlass conversion but im leaning towards the monte now
> *


Right on! It should look good! :thumbsup: Just remember that the body line of the monte door dosnt quite match the elco body by were the windows are, so your going to need to do that if you want it to match, also you'll need to change your brake fluid reservoir to a monte or your hood will not close & keep your elco windows cause you'll need them.  Good luck on the build!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 2 2007, 03:19 PM~8220581
> *Right on! It should look good!  :thumbsup: Just remember that the body line of the monte door dosnt quite match the elco body by were the windows are, so your going to need to do that if you want it to match, also you'll need to change your brake fluid reservoir to a monte or your hood will not close & keep your elco windows cause you'll need them.   Good luck on the build!!!
> *


thanks, but damn didnt know i couldnt use the brake booster, mines chrome, shitty camera phone pic but its nice :angry:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 2 2007, 04:47 PM~8220723
> *thanks, but damn didnt know i couldnt use the brake booster, mines chrome, shitty camera phone pic but its nice :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


You could use your chrome brake booster just need to change the reservoir.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 2 2007, 09:09 PM~8223430
> *You could use your chrome brake booster just need to change the reservoir.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

But now that I see the reservoir on your brake booster it looks like it will work the way it sits. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 2 2007, 09:34 PM~8223689
> *But now that I see the reservoir on your brake booster it looks like it will work the way it sits. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: THUGGNASTY, bay area Rollerz, UpInSmoke619, muffin_man

everybody post pics of elcos even if they aint yours, lets get this topic crackin


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 2 2007, 03:13 PM~8220203
> *Heres my ELCO.
> 
> 
> ...


top 2 right here........... but top 1 in my book... this one ssick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 1 2007, 11:50 AM~8212859
> *its gonna be different thats for sure :biggrin:
> *


How different I want intel?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 2 2007, 05:47 PM~8220723
> *thanks, but damn didnt know i couldnt use the brake booster, mines chrome, shitty camera phone pic but its nice :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


If it doesn't work sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2007, 01:18 AM~8224500
> *If it doesn't work sell it to me :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 1 2007, 07:38 AM~8212239
> *Well, if you already have a low low.  Slap some 20 or 22s on that Elco and run it.  Elcos look good with either 13s or larger wheels that you can fit without raising the body or any of that other stuff some people do to make the wheels work.
> 
> 
> ...


HAY HOMMIE THANKS 4 THE ADVISE IM GONNA DO THE ''20'' ON THE ELCO,JUST GOT THE LOLO BACK 4ROM THE PAINT SHOP SO IM GONNA DO ONE OF EACH. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 3 2007, 11:02 AM~8226333
> *HAY HOMMIE THANKS 4 THE ADVISE IM GONNA DO THE ''20'' ON THE ELCO,JUST GOT THE LOLO BACK 4ROM THE PAINT SHOP SO IM GONNA DO ONE OF EACH. :thumbsup:
> *


thats what i did, i have a black 86 elco on 20 inch irocs & im doing my 71 monte as a low low


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jul 3 2007, 11:26 AM~8226520
> *thats what i did, i have a black 86 elco on 20 inch irocs & im doing my 71 monte as a low low
> *


ANY PICS?


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8226536
> *ANY PICS?
> *


no i dont know how to post them :angry: i have them on my computer


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

THE WAY I DO IT I GO 2ADD REPLY THEN GO 2 IMAGE UPLOADER GO 2 TOP AN U SEE PHOTOBUCKET,CLICK THEIR ITS FREE THAN U CAN PULL PICS FROM YOUR FOLDER AN PUT IN THE BUCKET THENCOPY THE PICS U WANT THEN RIGHT CLICK GO TO PASTE THEN ITS THEIR,IF ANYBODY ELSE CAN TELL HIM A EASIER WAY PLEASE HELP ME OUT!


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 3 2007, 11:42 AM~8226615
> *THE WAY I DO IT I GO 2ADD REPLY THEN GO 2 IMAGE UPLOADER GO 2 TOP AN U SEE PHOTOBUCKET,CLICK THEIR ITS FREE THAN U CAN PULL PICS FROM YOUR FOLDER AN PUT IN THE BUCKET THENCOPY THE PICS U WANT THEN RIGHT CLICK GO TO PASTE THEN ITS THEIR,IF ANYBODY ELSE CAN TELL HIM A EASIER WAY PLEASE HELP ME OUT!
> *


thats too much work..lol pm me your email address & i will send you a pic of my elco,if you want to post it, that cool


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

what have you guys done about the panel behind the door, on the bottom?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

a thats my elco :biggrin: & my truck & by bug & impala :biggrin: thanks road master


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

no thing hommie!anytime :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 3 2007, 12:04 PM~8226778
> *what have you guys done about the panel behind the door, on the bottom?
> *



Are you talking about this? If so, I molded mine so that it looks like its the original body.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 3 2007, 03:55 PM~8228189
> *Are you talking about this? If so, I molded mine so that it looks like its the original body.
> 
> 
> ...


so you made the door look like the back panel


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2007, 03:01 PM~8228228
> *so you made the door look like the back panel
> *


Yea, I wanted it to all match. They welded sheet metal and went from there, the less bondo used as possable.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 3 2007, 02:45 PM~8228491
> *Yea, I wanted it to all match. They welded sheet metal and went from there, the less bondo used as possable.
> *


would it be the same amount of work to just do the back panel to match the monte?


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 3 2007, 03:47 PM~8228502
> *would it be the same amount of work to just do the back panel to match the monte?
> *


I also had the body on the elco cut & molded to match the monte door.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice job bro^^^^


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 3 2007, 04:11 PM~8228663
> *nice job bro^^^^
> *


Thanks. Just some ideas for your elco homie!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 3 2007, 03:19 PM~8228711
> *Thanks. Just some ideas for your elco homie!
> *


you've been a good help, thats what makes this site cool, i knew about the top of the door, but not the bottom panel :biggrin: thanks


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

just thought i'd post some pics before i sell it (sale pending)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice post more :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique image_@Jul 3 2007, 05:00 PM~8228974
> *just thought i'd post some pics before i sell it (sale pending)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

in the middle of trying to sell it. I'll post again if i don't.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

this is a pic of my elco before it went into becoming the next cleanest elco in the 818......


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 2 2007, 03:13 PM~8220203
> *Heres my ELCO.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wanted to say that all the elco's are looking good! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 3 2007, 11:03 PM~8231222
> *Just wanted to say that all the elco's are looking good! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 3 2007, 03:39 PM~8227053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the way that Elco is sitting on those 20" Irocs. Good choice bro. And you got a low low. Best of both worlds. Cool!  

I'd like to see more pics.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jul 3 2007, 09:10 PM~8229458
> *this is a pic of my elco before it went into becoming the next cleanest elco in the 818......
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks pretty good already. When will it be ready?


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

hopefully end of the year or early next year


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

his is mine in the works..









:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i want some clear taillights for my elco.. who makes em.. anyone knows...
:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2007, 02:15 PM~8235238
> *i want some clear taillights for my elco.. who makes em.. anyone knows...
> :dunno:
> *


make them out of the ceiling light material, like the big body owners are doing these days


----------



## pimpjuice (Aug 24, 2002)

how much do those spray on bedliners cost and where can I get it done


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpjuice_@Jul 4 2007, 06:13 PM~8236217
> *how much do those spray on bedliners cost and where can I get it done
> *


check your phone book bro, seems like they do them everywere these days


----------



## 61CADDY (May 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WOW NICE 59


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 4 2007, 09:21 PM~8236568
> *WOW NICE 59
> *



x-2 real nice!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 4 2007, 07:08 PM~8236178
> *make them out of the ceiling light material, like the big body owners are doing these days
> *


thanks for the tip homie.. im a try it out


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 4 2007, 11:10 PM~8236516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That is one very good lookin' 59! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jul 4 2007, 08:10 PM~8236516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :worship: my fav elkos


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 4 2007, 08:23 PM~8236578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That elco is sweet!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 4 2007, 10:11 PM~8237231
> *That elco is sweet!!!
> *


its my fav. right now :biggrin: anyone any more pics of it


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2007, 08:10 PM~8236756
> *thanks for the tip homie.. im a try it out
> *


 make sure you post pics :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

even, though theres alot on elco/montes i dont think theyll ever be played out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 5 2007, 12:15 AM~8237250
> *its my fav. right now :biggrin:  anyone any more pics of it
> *


I thought mine was your favorite :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 





















J/k doggie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i love all lowrider elcos :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpjuice_@Jul 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8236217
> *how much do those spray on bedliners cost and where can I get it done
> *


I paid 400 to do one in a short bed silverado just to give ya an idea of cost


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2007, 04:15 PM~8235238
> *i want some clear taillights for my elco.. who makes em.. anyone knows...
> :dunno:
> *


Here is a pic of clear lights and big nick is correct the owner if this elco made them out of flourescent light covers


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

im doing a roll pan, and a line of fire, for my tail lights


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

THIS IS MY HOMIES ELCO HE WAS ALREADY FIXING IT UP WHEN IT GOT STOLEN IN FRONT OF HIS PAD IN BELL GARDENS,CA IF ANYBODY HAS SEEN IT LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sorry to hear that, but hope that wasnt a hopper cause that weight :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jul 5 2007, 02:41 AM~8237748
> *:happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Tell him man we put it on that side to three wheel better!!!! Na just fucking with ya I hope you guys find it that shit is fucked up.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 4 2007, 11:15 PM~8237250
> *its my fav. right now :biggrin:  anyone any more pics of it
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

going to a hop


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

driving there, thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

..nice


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking for some side moldings or fender moldings, PM if you can help (for a 78 Elco)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 5 2007, 10:28 PM~8245421
> *Looking for some side moldings or fender moldings, PM if you can help (for a 78 Elco)
> *


dixiemontecarlo.com is gonna be your best bet bro


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

www.opgi.com has them new...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU'ALL THINK OF THIS BODY MOD, THERE SHITY PHOTOSHOPS BUT YOU GET THE IDEA, POST A COMMENT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

what getting rid of the little side windows?I thought about doin that!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 6 2007, 11:30 AM~8248800
> *what getting rid of the little side windows?I thought about doin that!
> *


i think its looks good, but im gonna gas hop mine, so i wonder if the body might flex too much?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2007, 01:35 PM~8248823
> *i think its looks good, but im gonna gas hop mine, so i wonder if the body might flex too much?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

i want this elco :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2007, 12:48 AM~8245552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 6 2007, 12:52 AM~8245825
> *WHAT DO YOU'ALL THINK OF THIS BODY MOD, THERE SHITY PHOTOSHOPS BUT YOU GET THE IDEA, POST A COMMENT
> 
> 
> ...


I think that it looks sweet, I would have never thought of that. :thumbsup: I dont think your body would flex that much more :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 6 2007, 01:56 PM~8249859
> *I think that it looks sweet, I would have never thought of that.  :thumbsup: I dont think your body would flex that much more  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'LL TRY IT ON THIS MODEL & I'LL LET YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 6 2007, 02:21 PM~8249976
> *I'LL TRY IT ON THIS MODEL & I'LL LET YOU KNOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do it cuz, should look good :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

elcos r the shit homeboy


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jul 6 2007, 04:23 PM~8250358
> *elcos r the shit homeboy
> *


dont forget to check on my grill :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 5 2007, 11:14 PM~8245321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8235136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THIS EL CAMINO ??


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Duplicate post


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jul 6 2007, 04:50 PM~8249422
> *i want this elco  :biggrin:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 This is a good lookin' Elco. Damn.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 4 2007, 04:58 PM~8235136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

page 5 :tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 9 2007, 11:46 AM~8266082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

ttt for this sick fckn topic :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 9 2007, 10:07 AM~8266234
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up Edwin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Jan 5 2006, 01:38 PM~4554893
> *TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
> EL.COMINO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 9 2007, 10:46 AM~8266082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was it alot of work to get those headlights in like that?that shits nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

MINE IS READY TO INSTALL MY CAPRICE HEADLIGHTS..BUT I START MY AUTO BODY CLASS TOMARROW SO TIME IS NOT GOING TO BE ON MY SIDE NO MORE!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

looked good at the show homie :biggrin: were these the only elcos there?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2007, 11:02 PM~8271465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you go???????Where did you get those pics??


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

again ttt for this topic :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres my ride chilling down town after the show because I drive my lowrider I just had the hood popped had to stop and eat so decided to show it off there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My club took all three of our cars and all three took 1st so *MOSTHATED DOING IT UP MONSTER STYLE* :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2007, 01:29 AM~8132400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the new lux elco outa salt lake an owned by the prez wife :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

no i didnt go brotha, i wish, my wife was in the hospital all weekend, she cool now.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

sup ant dogg ,yo tell me ur gonna scoop it off here once in a while :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2007, 09:13 PM~8271585
> *Heres my ride chilling down town after the show because I drive my lowrider I just had the hood popped had to stop and eat so decided to show it off there
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro, post pics of the other cars you guys took


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2007, 11:20 PM~8271635
> *congrats bro, post pics of the other cars you guys took
> *


here you go I had to post mine first to keep with the elco fest you know and glad to hear you wifey is okay man we had lots of fun and the cruise was off the hook


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

wow bro nice cars for real, thats the way to do it, small club but all nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 9 2007, 11:26 PM~8271669
> *wow bro nice cars for real, thats the way to do it, small club but all nice :thumbsup:
> *


Hey thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Lookn good everyone!!! :yes:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

SOCIOS CAR SHOW SACRAMENTO CA 2007


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

this topic needs some ass :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2007, 02:28 AM~8281584
> *this topic needs some ass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt on the ass part your right


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 9 2007, 06:30 PM~8270085
> *was it alot of work to get those headlights in like that?that shits nice! :thumbsup:
> *


It wasn't too bad homie,just a couple scrapes on my wrists.The radiator support is kind of tight :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## havoc85" (Jun 22, 2007)

HERE'S ONE FROM SAN ANTO TEXAS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

finally someone else posting pics :biggrin: :wave: AWSOME69


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2007, 12:37 PM~8285158
> *finally someone else posting pics :biggrin:  :wave: AWSOME69
> *



Caught me looking. Greetings from Afghanistan Big Nick :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 11 2007, 12:42 PM~8285201
> *Caught me looking. Greetings from Afghanistan Big Nick :biggrin:
> *


WOOOW, did'nt know you were out there brotha, pm me your address and ill send you some videos to help pass the time


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Been on travel since mid-May. Still have some time to go before I get home. My email address is [email protected]. I am still able to get on the board everyday except when I have to go visit a forward operating base. Not too bad here. Just glad I'm not stuck here like the guys in the army are for 15 months at a time. 

Here is my baby waiting for me to come home


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i meant, your physical address out there, ill send you some videos, the elco is on vol 3 :biggrin: , and post more pics AWSOME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thinking about changing the interior up and need help deciding whether or not this leather will look good with it. I am also using this color in my '69 rag and lowriders2choppers has some more. The color is called Cadet Blue. Let me know what you think:










Here is another pic of the material. The blue on the toy Magnum is approximately the color of the blue candy going on my '69 rag.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

looks like grey in the pic, i like it, whats the color interior now, its a darker blue if i remember correct?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2007, 12:57 PM~8285342
> *i meant, your physical address out there, ill send you some videos, the elco is on vol 3 :biggrin: , and post more pics AWSOME :biggrin:
> *


Great :thumbsup: . I'll send it to you later today once I get back to the office. Thanks.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 11 2007, 01:02 PM~8285385
> *looks like grey in the pic, i like it, whats the color interior now, its a darker blue if i remember correct?
> *


The current interior is light blue and black tweed. I'm tired of tweed and I was redoing the interior of the bed anyway.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 11 2007, 01:12 PM~8285469
> *The current interior is light blue and black tweed. I'm tired of tweed and I was redoing the interior of the bed anyway.
> *


I think the grey will look better, maybe try some suede inserts.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 11 2007, 11:21 AM~8284560
> *OWNER BUILT SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn BIGNICK you got all the elco pics homie here's mine cruising in my hometown after the Denver show this is 7/10/07


> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Jul 11 2007, 10:34 PM~8288624
> *not in Denver but mosthated cc showing whats he's got in his home town La Junta, CO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 11 2007, 01:53 PM~8285306
> *Been on travel since mid-May. Still have some time to go before I get home. My email address is [email protected]. I am still able to get on the board everyday except when I have to go visit a forward operating base. Not too bad here. Just glad I'm not stuck here like the guys in the army are for 15 months at a time.
> 
> Here is my baby waiting for me to come home
> ...


frank whats up man we talked a while back i am the guy in az building the ls elco man all i gotta say is ur ride is clean as hell love it pm when u get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

ne body got elco parts for sale?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jul 12 2007, 12:48 PM~8294037
> *frank whats up man we talked a while back i am the guy in az building the ls elco man all i gotta say is ur ride is clean as hell love it pm when u get a chance  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Chris. How is that Elco coming?? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jul 13 2007, 09:04 AM~8301292
> *ne body got elco parts for sale?
> *


what you need? i have a nice complete one im gonna use for parts


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

back bumper is the only thing off the top of my head that i need what year is it???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Jul 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8303094
> *back bumper is the only thing off the top of my head that i need what year is it???
> *


that would be spendy to ship, check the junk yard homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2007, 03:23 PM~8303167
> *that would be spendy to ship, check the junk yard homie
> *


I wish I lived by you I'd buy the frame off of you if it was for sale....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8303186
> *I wish I lived by you I'd buy the frame off of you if it was for sale....
> *


i have 4 elcos :biggrin: 3 im gonna hook up and one parts car


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2007, 03:48 PM~8303361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted that pick you thief your fast :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2007, 03:26 PM~8303197
> *i have 4 elcos :biggrin:  3 im gonna hook up and one parts car
> *


Damn 4 elcos must be nice to have money :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jul 13 2007, 01:49 PM~8303372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na i got one for $500, i got another the other day for $100, lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2007, 03:52 PM~8303388
> *keep our topic poppin :biggrin:
> na i got one for $500, i got another the other day for $100, lol  :biggrin:
> *


the cheapest I got one was for 175 but the frame was rusted and I sold it for 700 bucks after I threw a transmission in it and aligned the driver door  I'm gonna look for another one probably I'm trying to sell the red one in the forsale topic check it out and give a homie a bump


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2007, 01:55 PM~8303410
> *the cheapest I got one was for 175 but the frame was rusted and I sold it for 700 bucks after I threw a transmission in it and aligned the driver door   I'm gonna look for another one probably I'm trying to sell the red one in the forsale topic check it out and give a homie a  bump
> *


im fast huh bro lol, ill check the for sale one lol :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8303405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh no you didn't just do it again!!!!!! I was gonna come in here and post em up and damn your a fast mofo on this site      :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 13 2007, 01:56 PM~8303422
> *oh no you didn't just do it again!!!!!! I was gonna come in here and post em up and damn your a fast mofo on this site           :biggrin:
> *


lol, 12 is too cheap for that car brotha, I really hope your gonna build another elco :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8303436
> *lol, 12 is too cheap for that car brotha, I really hope your gonna build another elco :thumbsup:
> *


oh if I get rid of it you know I'm gonna build another Elco I got to keep one for my car collection I love these things not your average g body a step above in my book


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2007, 12:33 AM~8311154
> *oh if I get rid of it you know I'm gonna build another Elco I got to keep one for my car collection I love these things not your average g body a step above in my book
> *


 :biggrin: thats whAT i THINK!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 15 2007, 03:04 AM~8311308
> *:biggrin: thats whAT i THINK!
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2007, 11:33 PM~8311154
> *oh if I get rid of it you know I'm gonna build another Elco I got to keep one for my car collection I love these things not your average g body a step above in my book
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 15 2007, 02:51 PM~8313098
> *:thumbsup:
> *


when you gonna post pics of yours or did I miss them???


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## havoc85" (Jun 22, 2007)

HERES ONE FROM SAN ANTONIO TEXAS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 12 2007, 01:47 AM~8289924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 17 2007, 08:18 PM~8330630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy horse cock Batman!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> HERES ONE FROM SAN ANTONIO TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! remindes me of mine,only NICER! :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jul 17 2007, 04:08 PM~8330119
> *THIS BITCH IS CLEAN
> *


LOVE this 1! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 17 2007, 06:19 PM~8330640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is super clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

best offer check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry8334639


----------



## radon (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/012/Picture 064.jpg


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2007, 04:01 AM~8334643
> *best offer check it out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry8334639
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn BIG NICK where in the hell are you getting all these elco pics at???


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

anyone selling some parts, thorw me a pm and let me know what you got


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jul 21 2007, 10:51 AM~8359129
> *anyone selling some parts, thorw me a pm and let me know what you got
> *


GOT CHROME UNDIES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what kind of parts you looking for?


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

A YALL CAN I STILL MAKE MY ELCO LOOK GOOD WITHOUT THE CHROME THAT GOES AROUND THE BACK CAUSE IM MISSIN MINE & I CANT FIND ANY?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 21 2007, 11:52 PM~8361728
> *A YALL CAN I STILL MAKE MY ELCO LOOK GOOD WITHOUT THE CHROME THAT GOES AROUND THE BACK CAUSE IM MISSIN MINE & I CANT FIND ANY?
> *


what chrome around the back?? Explain


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks heres some pics from today I went for a cruise these pics are me cruising down the highway


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple more pics the top two are through a mirror glass at a bank


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*BEST OFFER*


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

THE CHROME THAT GOES AROUND THE TOP BACK OF THE WHOLE BED BACK TWARDS THE BACK WINDOW.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 22 2007, 12:58 AM~8362128
> *THE CHROME THAT GOES AROUND THE TOP BACK OF THE WHOLE BED BACK TWARDS THE BACK WINDOW.
> *


my car is the red one do I have it on my car is it the one that goes around the window or is the actual bed trim??


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

YEA THE BED TRIM.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 22 2007, 01:03 AM~8362155
> *YEA THE BED TRIM.
> *


 pm sent


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2007, 12:06 AM~8362170
> *pm sent
> *


U COMMIN OUT TO THE SUPER SHOW IN OCT.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

quick question..do the door panels of a 81-86 elco fit on a 78-79....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 22 2007, 03:17 AM~8362662
> *quick question..do the door panels of a 81-86 elco fit on a 78-79....
> *


I'm damn sure the answer is yes.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 22 2007, 01:14 AM~8362208
> *U COMMIN OUT TO THE SUPER SHOW IN OCT.
> *


Yeah but only as a spectator don't think I'm taking the elco


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks,, :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 22 2007, 03:49 AM~8362697
> *thanks,, :biggrin:
> *


no prob actually from the doors back are the same from 78-87 maybe a little change in dash but thats only speaker placement. The hoods are all the same. I think only the fenders from 78-81 are the same then 82-87. The header panel is the same from 78-79 then from 80-81 then 82-87 hope thats not too confusing and helps


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

NO ITS NOT THANKS ...IM TRYING TO SHAVE THE FIRE WALL I HAVE NO HEATER CORE AN NO CARPET OR DOOR PANELS...WELL THATS WHEN I GOT IT..I GOT THE DOOR PANELS NOW IM TRYING TO DO THIS CAR BUT ITS GONNA TAKE TIME ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 22 2007, 04:09 AM~8362730
> *NO ITS NOT THANKS ...IM TRYING TO SHAVE THE FIRE WALL  I HAVE NO HEATER CORE AN NO CARPET OR DOOR PANELS...WELL THATS WHEN I GOT IT..I GOT THE DOOR PANELS NOW IM TRYING TO DO THIS CAR BUT ITS GONNA TAKE TIME ...
> *


So your saying the door panels arent the same :dunno: I don't have a heater core or ac or none of that shit in mine either.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

YEAH THEY ARE, I TRIDE THE DOOR PANELS OF A 79 NOW IMA TRY THEM OFF A 83..IM TRYING TO DO IT BUT SOME DUDE IS CHARGIN ME 400 DOLLARS TO DO IT..


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

SHAVE THE FIRE WALL. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 22 2007, 05:20 AM~8362783
> *SHAVE THE FIRE WALL. :biggrin:
> *


400 to try the door panels or 400 to shave the fire wall?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

400 TO DO THE FIRE WALL


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

i have an extra set of bed trim.4 sale hit me up and we will talk about prices


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jul 22 2007, 10:46 PM~8367773
> *i have an extra set of bed trim.4 sale hit me up and we will talk about prices
> *


He told me he was gonna mold it like mine instead


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2007, 03:43 PM~8355529
> *damn BIG NICK where in the hell are you getting all these elco pics at???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2007, 10:43 PM~8368559
> *He told me he was gonna mold it like mine instead
> *


post pics of your sunroof bro, everytime i see your car i like it more :biggrin: Id post pics of mine but youll just be dissapionted


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 01:50 PM~8371291
> *
> 
> 
> ...




fuck niiiiice


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 11:46 AM~8371263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more pic of this sweet el camino  :cheesy:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

i need a back bumper any one have?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

from this.....








to this.......


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

^^^ :wow: :wow:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 02:18 PM~8371489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 03:01 PM~8373076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey nick....dont steal my photos :angry: 




just kidding


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jul 23 2007, 03:31 PM~8373300
> *hey nick....dont steal my photos :angry:
> just kidding
> *


post more then :biggrin:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2007, 02:37 AM~8362685
> *Yeah but only as a spectator don't think I'm taking the elco
> *


A RIGHT B 4 THE SHOW HIT ME UP SO WE CAN MEET UP & MEET EVERYBODY. :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm looking for bed trim, the side molding trim, wheel well trim, chrome undies (hit me a pm Drasticlolo) and a new rear bumper....oh and a chrome license pod for the tail gate.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 12:46 PM~8371263
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


Your keeping this topic alive will all them pics thanks man. I want to see the convertible one from the side. Post pics of your car we won't be disappointed it's a work in progress mine had it's ugly stage also..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 12:49 PM~8371283
> *post pics of your sunroof bro, everytime i see your car i like it more :biggrin:  Id post pics of mine but youll just be dissapionted
> *


here it is doggie my brothers car kind of overshadows mine because of how nice it is so don't look at it this is Elco Fest not Impala Fest :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt for the elcos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 23 2007, 07:54 PM~8374334
> *A RIGHT B 4 THE SHOW HIT ME UP SO WE CAN MEET UP & MEET EVERYBODY. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 24 2007, 01:18 AM~8377068
> *ttt for the elcos
> *


post a pic of yours or is it already up here somewhere


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 12:24 AM~8377086
> *post a pic of yours or is it already up here somewhere
> *


both my elcos will be done by next month...  
ill post em when theyre done... :biggrin: 
kind of a surprise jus wanna bust them both
out together


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 12:24 AM~8377086
> *post a pic of yours or is it already up here somewhere
> *


nah it aint posted yet,only my lux in the mc post


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

nice elcos on this thread!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 24 2007, 01:27 AM~8377095
> *both my elcos will be done by next month...
> ill post em when theyre done... :biggrin:
> kind of a surprise jus wanna bust them both
> ...


  can't wait to see them are both of them LS conversions?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

ima post mine but its ugly but in the works.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 24 2007, 01:57 AM~8377210
> *ima post mine but  its ugly but in the works.. :biggrin:
> *


Don't matter post it up anyhow


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

6 more in alil :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that one is yours?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah its the work the rims are being trade off for the paint job...


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:this is how it looks now but it wont in couple off months.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 24 2007, 02:09 AM~8377251
> *yeah its the work the rims are being trade off for the paint job...
> *


the car looks real good and solid


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

its solid little rust inside but im going to shave the fire wall cuz it leaks inside the car...it has a built 350 an runs like a champ.. :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 12:47 AM~8377171
> *  can't wait to see them are both of them LS conversions?
> *


yezzzzir!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jul 24 2007, 01:10 AM~8377254
> *:this is how it looks now but it wont in couple off months.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what car you take the seats from???? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

im just playing, my car should come out alright, ill post pics next week when i get back on it, promise homie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2007, 11:13 PM~8377045
> *here it is doggie my brothers car kind of overshadows mine because of how nice it is so don't look at it this is Elco Fest not Impala Fest :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


is it a pop up bro?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

the car came with the seats. :biggrin:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 12:23 AM~8377084
> *
> *


THATS COOL U SAID PUT PICS UP EVEN IF IT ANT NEAR FINISHED BUT IM GONNA FINNISH THE ELCO UP RIGHT AFTER THE SUPER SHOW IN OCT.,A MEMBER IN THE CLUB JUST FINISHED HIS CUTTCAMINO BUT NOT PAINTED YET I'LL SEE IF I CAN SLIDE OVER THIR TODAY & GRAB SOME PICS & POST :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 03:44 PM~8373381
> *post more then  :biggrin:
> *


i dont have any more


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Jul 24 2007, 12:06 PM~8380366
> *THATS COOL U SAID PUT PICS UP EVEN IF IT ANT NEAR FINISHED BUT IM GONNA FINNISH THE ELCO UP RIGHT AFTER THE SUPER SHOW IN OCT.,A MEMBER IN THE CLUB JUST FINISHED HIS CUTTCAMINO BUT NOT PAINTED YET I'LL SEE IF I CAN SLIDE OVER THIR TODAY & GRAB SOME PICS & POST :biggrin:
> *


DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

damm i luv this topic :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Hah? Me too!

Here's a pic of my Elco and my SS at the Tampa show earlier this year.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 24 2007, 11:11 AM~8379014
> *is it a pop up bro?
> *


it has no glass it came out of a jetta you know the moonroof but there is no where for the glass to go so I took it out. I thought of doing a custom glass which would not be too expensive or if I repaint it just putting it back to normal. I seen a cuttcamino before and a regalcamino there posted here on layitlow.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2007, 10:35 PM~8385205
> *it has no glass it came out of a jetta you know the moonroof but there is no where for the glass to go so I took it out. I thought of doing a custom glass which would not be too expensive or if I repaint it just putting it back to normal. I seen a cuttcamino before and a regalcamino there posted here on layitlow.
> *


na bro i would leave it, looks good, i wouldnt put a glass in it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 25 2007, 11:06 AM~8387887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: niiiice


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics big homie


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 25 2007, 06:52 PM~8390811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love your ride man kept the body OG  got any more pics of interior,underhood,bed,undercarriage?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

does anyone have there gas tank door shaved? im doing that but im not sure what i want to do with the tank, either get a g body tank and have it come out the back, or through the wheel well, or in the bed??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

theres a elco there somewere


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 25 2007, 11:06 AM~8387887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A BAD ASS FUCKING RIDE :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

this topic need more pics with els and bitches


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8395923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHES FINE......IS IT ME OR DO I ALMOS SEE NIPPLE :0 
:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 26 2007, 09:05 AM~8395959
> *DAMN SHES FINE......IS IT ME OR DO I ALMOS SEE NIPPLE :0
> :dunno:
> *


areolas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2007, 09:44 AM~8396325
> *ttt
> *











LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*SHOULD I POST SOME NON-LOWRIDER ONES?? I HAVE SOME COOL ONES*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 25 2007, 11:21 PM~8393284
> *I love your ride man kept the body OG  got any more pics of interior,underhood,bed,undercarriage?
> *


yeah bro I'll try and post more !and thanks you know I like yours too we have the same style :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 11:56 AM~8397395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 11:02 AM~8396470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost done!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

here comes #2


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 11:07 AM~8395981
> *areolas :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 26 2007, 02:20 PM~8397596
> *yeah bro I'll try and post more !and thanks you know I like yours too we have the same style  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah bro if I redo another one I'm gonna go with an original look not to far done up but better than my red one it's not to far done up just the bed is. Tiny dog that ride is looking pretty good you probaly got a butt load of parts from stripping down the two elco's I have an ls monte maybe I should do an elco front end on it :cheesy: :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 10:58 AM~8395876
> *theres a elco there somewere
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see no damn elco all I see is chee chee not even a half one thats about a whole one


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG NICK the savior of our topic :worship: 



















and the biggest picture thief I know :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2007, 01:47 PM~8397797
> *Yeah bro if I redo another one I'm gonna go with an original look not to far done up but better than my red one it's not to far done up just the bed is. Tiny dog that ride is looking pretty good you probaly got a butt load of parts from stripping down the two elco's I have an ls monte maybe I should do an elco front end on it :cheesy:  :0
> *


yezzzir!!!! itll look good on it!!!!
i love the elcos but i gotta ride 
clipped up!!!montes,cutty,caddys,
caprices....whatever it is "euro"!!!
 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2007, 02:52 PM~8397827
> *yezzzir!!!! itll look good on it!!!!
> i love the elcos but i gotta ride
> clipped up!!!montes,cutty,caddys,
> ...


Thats coo doggie not hating on the ls monte elco's or that cutlass one in the other topic is nice too. I had another elco I just sold and then I bought this ls if I would of found the owner of this ls I might have had an ls el camino you never know.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 03:22 PM~8397099
> *SHOULD I POST SOME NON-LOWRIDER ONES?? I HAVE SOME COOL ONES
> 
> 
> ...


 Heck yeah homie!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2007, 01:57 PM~8397852
> *Thats coo doggie not hating on the ls monte elco's or that cutlass one in the other topic is nice too. I had another elco I just sold and then I bought this ls if I would of found the owner of this ls I might have had an ls el camino you never know.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
its all good i had a regular before


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2007, 12:51 PM~8397825
> *BIG NICK the savior of our topic :worship:
> and the biggest picture thief I know :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I do it so when Im bored i look at all the pages of elcos  :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

interior pics for the blue elco


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 17 2007, 05:15 PM~8330616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jul 26 2007, 06:02 PM~8399119
> *:0  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

i said fuck and im doin the bed right now!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

cleared uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE PICS TINY, CAR LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 27 2007, 10:03 AM~8405362
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS TINY, CAR LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:  GOT THESE RIMS FOR SALE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice......thanks dogg i got new ones 
the same color..dish and spokes,but i do 
like the dish and hub!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> i said fuck and im doin the bed right now!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 27 2007, 01:34 AM~8403144
> *cleared uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> > i said fuck and im doin the bed right now!!!! :thumbsup:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jul 27 2007, 11:37 AM~8406081
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg!!
now i gotta slap the tonnue cover back on


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 27 2007, 01:40 PM~8406114
> *thanks dogg!!
> now i gotta slap the tonnue cover back on
> *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT FOR THEE ELCOS!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 27 2007, 10:01 AM~8405830
> *:0 nice......thanks dogg i got new ones
> the same color..dish and spokes,but i do
> like the dish and hub!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for the spy pics


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice loyalty1 post more :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

theres a couple pics of our members elco if u wana see more just check out our site homies THE LOYALTY ONES C.C.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

really nice


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Jul 27 2007, 12:58 PM~8407403
> *theres a couple pics of our members elco if u wana see more just check out our site homies THE LOYALTY ONES C.C.
> *


you know i was gonna go get the rest :biggrin: i like these :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

thanks homie sure my cuzin will appreciate that comment


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Jul 27 2007, 01:16 PM~8407590
> *thanks homie sure my cuzin will appreciate that comment
> *


this topic needed more girls, any more pics of the purple elco?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loyalty1_@Jul 12 2007, 09:53 AM~8292563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 24 2007, 07:30 PM~8383244
> *Hah?  Me too!
> 
> Here's a pic of my Elco and my SS at the Tampa show earlier this year.
> ...


Whats up brother looks good.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 01:04 PM~8395948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH+Jul 10 2007, 08:48 PM~8280258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOYALTY ONES, YOU GUYS ARE DOING SOME REALLY CREATIVE STUFF WITH TEH CARS AND BIKES, GOOD LOOKING CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8235136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: to hoodrch
nice elco!!!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 27 2007, 02:40 PM~8407749
> *:nicoderm:
> *


anyone notice the "cutty"dash????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 27 2007, 04:43 PM~8408219
> *anyone notice the "cutty"dash????
> *


damn good eye


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 NICEEEEEEEEE!!!! :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

any pics of '75 el caminos?


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DerbycityDave_@Jul 27 2007, 05:27 PM~8407668
> *Whats up brother looks good.. :biggrin:
> *


 Sup bro? I sent you a message the other day. I"ll check back with you later homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

they were having a little cruise thing going down in my town but it's a hotrod thing but I went anyway to show them us lowriders are car enthusiast also.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

JUST PICKED IT UP!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 27 2007, 03:43 PM~8408219
> *anyone notice the "cutty"dash????
> *


DAMN GOOD EYE !! I WONDER IF A LS DASH WOULD FIT ??


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 28 2007, 12:34 PM~8413953
> *DAMN GOOD EYE !! I WONDER IF A LS DASH WOULD FIT ??
> *


we did the cutty dash before
on my old partners elco :twak: 
we got it to work, as for the ls 
dash the 84 or 85-88 elco
have that same dash.....


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jul 28 2007, 02:52 PM~8413779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good. Who did the chrome? Are the bumper tips gold or black nickel plated?


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

ASTROS IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD.......CHROME AND GOLD!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 28 2007, 01:54 PM~8414032
> *we did the cutty dash before
> on my old partners elco  :twak:
> we got it to work, as for the ls
> ...


the 78-87 elco all have the same dash the gauge clusters are different on some but I had an 81 with the gauge cluster that read all the goodstuff on the engine no dumbie lights there.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2007, 09:40 AM~8425459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8426532
> *niiiice
> *


NICE


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2007, 09:40 AM~8425459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jul 28 2007, 11:02 PM~8415961
> *ASTROS IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD.......CHROME AND GOLD!!
> *


 Cool. It looks good. I did my bumper tips and door handles in black chrome.










I powder coated my gas tank to match with the black chrome as well.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 1 2007, 05:35 AM~8444370
> *Cool.  It looks good.  I did my bumper tips and door handles in black chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


can you post closer pics bro?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 1 2007, 12:43 PM~8445710
> *can you post closer pics bro?
> *



Of the bumper tips or the powder coated gas tank?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Aug 1 2007, 01:49 PM~8448339
> *Of the bumper tips or the powder coated gas tank?
> *


the black chrome


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I tried getting some good shots of the black chrome but it's hard to see. The tips and door handles are noticeable but not really obvious. Here are the pics. 

Rear bumper tips.




























Front


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's an outside shot of the front end including the tips.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

BTW.. I have some gold plated rear window molding for sale. Unfortunately, I don't have all four pieces. I think I only have the two lowers. 










Looking to get $60.00 for them plus shipping. If you live in Central Florida, you can pick them up. Thanks.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

black chrome looks good, thanks for posting pics


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

You're welcome. I don't know too many shops that do that anymore. I like how they turned out. Thanks.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I JUST POSTED MY EL CAMINO ON HERE FOR SALE CHECK IT OUT.....ON CARS FOR SALE


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Aug 1 2007, 07:44 PM~8451452
> *I JUST POSTED MY EL CAMINO ON HERE FOR SALE CHECK IT OUT.....ON CARS FOR SALE
> *


GAS TANK NECK GOES STRAIT BACK, WERE YOU GONNA SHAVE YOUR GAS TANK DOOR AND PUT IT BEHIND THE LICENCE PLATE? THATS WHAT IM DOING TOO


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 2 2007, 02:49 PM~8458360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 BAD ASS ELCO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 2 2007, 04:51 PM~8458381
> *:0  :0 BAD ASS ELCO
> *


thats a pic when it was clean


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## elkoholic65 (Aug 3, 2007)

My 65 elco...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

^^^^^^ nice!


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 2 2007, 12:39 PM~8456737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! Where'd he get those clear hoses?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drucifer_@Aug 3 2007, 09:48 AM~8464255
> *Hey!  Where'd he get those clear hoses?
> *


INVISABLE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 2 2007, 03:30 PM~8458286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2007, 09:40 AM~8425459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 05:46 PM~8466001
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love how them Elcos look with chrome Irocs. Very nice!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 03:35 PM~8466712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was my cuzins ride!....


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

THIS IS HOW IT LOOKED THE FIRST TIME I DID IT UP!.....IT ONLY MISSED THE HYDROS!..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 03:35 PM~8466710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"DAMN I MISS MY OLD ELCO" I SHOULDN'T HAVE SOLD IT! :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Aug 4 2007, 04:59 PM~8472344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


But you're not going to forget the hydros this time around "huh" Primo! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 03:35 PM~8466712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for my old elco


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

HELL NAW DOGGIE!...TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up to all the elco ryders??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 11:17 AM~8483838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this ride


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 11:50 AM~8484182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see 3 rides there :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

nice Elco


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 6 2007, 10:26 AM~8484410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 03:59 PM~8466526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey dogg were did you get this pic...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 6 2007, 12:41 PM~8485543
> *hey dogg were did you get this pic...
> *


someone made a topic about going to you shop or something, it was here on L.I.L.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

nice picture...hey look at the guy in the backround.it looks like hes saying "OH MY GOD"in a gay voice. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....
im just tripping out so dont anyone get mad at the comment im just having fun :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

damm i gottA GET ME AN ELCO :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 6 2007, 01:31 PM~8485932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! this topic needs more bitches :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 03:02 PM~8486683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean elco


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

anyone notice the cool dog :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

any pics of urs nick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

nice trucks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

that green one is fuckin sick


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ok im done for today, have a good night  

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
lowerdimension63 Feb 2006 882 119 1.29%
*BIG NICK* Aug 2003 7,095 97 1.05%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 72,497 97 1.05%
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 10,266 97 1.05%
meangreen88 Nov 2003 1,515 96 1.04%
toxiconer Nov 2002 7,649 87 0.94%
STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 21,013 57 0.62%
impala_1962_ss_slow_lane Mar 2003 12,319 56 0.61%
newmovement St.Aug Jul 2007 181 53 0.57%
lolow Jan 2003 36,927 51 0.55%


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 07:42 PM~8487096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Some clean Elcos on this thread. This one is sitting pretty good right here.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WHY DOES THIS TOPIC ALWAYS FALL LIKE 4 PAGES OVER NIGHT :tears: :tears:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 4 2007, 06:09 PM~8472365
> *"DAMN I MISS MY OLD ELCO" I SHOULDN'T HAVE SOLD IT! :twak:  :twak:
> *



this elcos out here in north san diego county...
i know the guy that has it!!he brought it by my shop


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 05:40 PM~8487527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG JOHNS ELCO IN GREEN!!!
WHOEVER PHOTOSHOPPED IT 
MISSED THE FRAME LOL


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 07:50 PM~8487622
> *ok im done for today, have a good night
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 05:35 PM~8487488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 60 CHECK OUT MY FINE NINE"RESURECTION" :biggrin: 


























































































TOP OF THE WORLD C.C. 59 CHEVY ELKO
"RESURECTION" COMING SOON TO A PICNIC NEAR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 12:42 PM~8493249
> *WHY DOES THIS TOPIC ALWAYS FALL LIKE 4 PAGES OVER NIGHT :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd keep it alive but you could only do so much TTT and  or :biggrin: because I don't know where you getting all them pics at from big nick but right on and yes this topic definately needs more bitches


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 7 2007, 12:01 PM~8493410
> *BIG JOHNS ELCO IN GREEN!!!
> WHOEVER PHOTOSHOPPED IT
> MISSED THE FRAME LOL
> *


I never noticed that but I knew the pic looked funny nice work on the photoshop if they would have remembered the frame..


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2007, 01:26 PM~8493651
> *I'd keep it alive but you could only do so much TTT and    or  :biggrin:  because I don't know where you getting all them pics at from big nick but right on and yes this topic definately needs more bitches
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

[email protected] BITCHES.COM :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 01:51 PM~8493903
> *[email protected] BITCHES.COM :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Well heres my elco in the works
The first day I got it








After a little work shaved the rails and started o clean the interior


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE STREGHT RIDE LOTS OF PATENCIAL HOMIE


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

[/quote]
aahah nice key :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 04:32 PM~8487473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see the dog :biggrin: .hey is that a vyinyl top?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Damn Nick!! :cheesy: Your take fest to the next level!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

No need to TTT this topic!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 04:14 PM~8496388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who has this elco?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 7 2007, 09:51 AM~8493315
> *this elcos out here in north san diego county...
> i know the guy that has it!!he brought it by my shop
> *


Yah Tony he's a cool dude,I'm trying to buy it back!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Mr Tinman, mine 79 in the works for 2.5 years now. going for full-show










chopping the top 4 inches. and replacing the c-pillar 10 inches forward.





































83 malibu front




























suiciding doors.


















[/quote]

*DOODE DID YOU EVER FINISH THIS, LOOKS LIKE A GOOD START?*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Aug 7 2007, 03:26 PM~8496537
> *Damn Nick!! :cheesy: Your take fest to the next level!!
> *


LOL I KINDA LIKE ELCOS :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 04:01 PM~8496242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thx nick lots of clean rides


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 03:11 PM~8495867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<check out the gator guts with an olds cutty 442 dash board>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

thats the guts to that fire engine red elco digging that!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 05:47 PM~8496752
> *LOL I KINDA LIKE ELCOS :biggrin:
> *


I don't I love them :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 7 2007, 05:24 PM~8497716
> *:0  :0  :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ooo nice pics, love your car bro, can we see close ups of the battery box?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2007, 08:14 PM~8499440
> *I don't I love them :0
> *


I have 4 lol, all "projects" lol wishfull thinking  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2007, 08:14 PM~8499440
> *I don't I love them :0
> *


I have 4 lol, all "projects" lol wishfull thinking  :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 09:59 PM~8499995
> *ooo nice pics, love your car bro, can we see close ups of the battery box?
> *


Was!!!!!! :tears: :tears: 
But as you can see its in good hands
The dash, battery box among other things was not me  

Ill see if i could get more pics :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 7 2007, 09:36 PM~8500291
> *Was!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> But as you can see its in good hands
> The dash, battery box among other things was not me
> ...


yea the dash is cool as fuck


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 11:22 PM~8500166
> *I have 4 lol, all "projects" lol wishfull thinking   :biggrin:
> *


Give me one :biggrin: thats even more wishful thinking :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 7 2007, 11:36 PM~8500291
> *Was!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> But as you can see its in good hands
> The dash, battery box among other things was not me
> ...


 I knew you sold it fucker looks bad ass the new owner is doing a good job but it was already bad ass to start out with


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2007, 11:29 AM~8504034
> *I knew you sold it fucker looks bad ass the new owner is doing a good job but it was already bad ass to start out with
> *


:yes: :yes: 
The Only reason why i sold it was for the family :0 needed something bigger to cruise, because i like to drive my shit  
it drove from so. cal to 8 hours into canada on 13's no problems. It took about two days  
As you can see my 5 year olds' seat barely fits in and i just had my second boy a week ago :biggrin: 
Where the wife to sit ?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 8 2007, 10:28 AM~8504022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

ttt for a sick fckn topic :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1ST CAR I EVER PAINTED...
SOON TO BE GETTING A MAKE OVER..


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 8 2007, 11:46 AM~8504165
> *:yes:  :yes:
> The Only reason why i sold it was for the family  :0  needed something bigger to cruise, because i like to drive my shit
> it drove from so. cal to 8 hours into canada on 13's no problems. It took about two days
> ...


where did u get the grill? i want one for mine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 8 2007, 12:46 PM~8504165
> *:yes:  :yes:
> The Only reason why i sold it was for the family  :0  needed something bigger to cruise, because i like to drive my shit
> it drove from so. cal to 8 hours into canada on 13's no problems. It took about two days
> ...


I drive my shit all day everyday also I have one daughter and a woman so we fit in my ride :biggrin: TTT it's on page 3 but not anymore


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 7 2007, 08:24 PM~8497716
> *:0  :0  :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

wazzup mosthated cc & elco riders :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

gotta ttt this biaoccch :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 8 2007, 10:44 PM~8509702
> *where did u get the grill? i want one for mine
> *


Pomona swampmeet  
trends carrys them also


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 7 2007, 04:01 PM~8496242
> *
> 
> 
> ...











CHECK THESE OUT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 MOSTHATED CC :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Aug 9 2007, 12:03 PM~8512628
> *wazzup mosthated cc & elco riders :wave:
> *


what it do homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8516894
> *:0 MOSTHATED CC :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2007, 07:13 PM~8516894
> *:0 MOSTHATED CC :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that new interior? everytime is see your el i notice something new :biggrin: what handles are those from?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 9 2007, 04:16 PM~8515033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt for the muthafuckin elcos!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

well the pics of the supposed new el caminos, da 1st 3, are ok. but once u et past dat....nto really, jus looks like a lil weak truck,lol. but teh orange one looks clean. well i jus got an 80 el camino and have so much in mind to do to it. but i need a good website or catalog for parts. any one plz let me kno


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 10 2007, 09:54 AM~8519114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bel camino? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 9 2007, 10:29 PM~8517729
> *is that new interior? everytime is see your el i notice something new :biggrin: what handles are those from?
> *


the interior is the same. and the door handles are the back ones so no key hole off of a 94 or something caddy flush mount  for noticing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 10 2007, 02:55 AM~8519309
> *well the pics of the supposed new el caminos, da 1st 3, are ok. but once u et past dat....nto really, jus looks like a lil weak truck,lol. but teh orange one looks clean. well i jus got an 80 el camino and have so much in mind to do to it. but i need a good website or catalog for parts. any one plz let me kno
> *


go to dixiemontecarlo and order a catalog from Original parts group and the El Camino store..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

page 75 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 10 2007, 11:28 AM~8522448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass elco :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 10 2007, 02:27 PM~8522941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats my style :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 11 2007, 12:58 PM~8528955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 11 2007, 11:58 AM~8528955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 11 2007, 12:03 AM~8526501
> *now thats my style :0
> *


  great minds think alike :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 12:59 PM~8542749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that mofo clean right there


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 11:43 PM~8548031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats recently too, really changed....


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t138/Pa.../Picture021.jpg[/url 

my elco


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8542017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2007, 01:35 PM~8552311
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Big Nick, What page did you find the elco at????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Aug 14 2007, 02:38 PM~8553563
> *Hey Big Nick, What page did you find the elco at????
> *


on that guys myspace page


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2007, 09:08 AM~8550339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :tears:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HELP ME OUT HOMIES, IM RUNNING OUT OF ELCO PICTURES* :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2007, 11:25 PM~8557860
> *on that guys myspace page
> *



What guy????


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: USO-ORLANDO, *knight time*

:uh: This is not 61 fest!!........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Aug 15 2007, 06:08 PM~8564073
> *What guy????
> *


CALI LIFE VIDEOS, they have a topic on Lowrider General


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2007, 12:13 PM~8561124
> *HELP ME OUT HOMIES, IM RUNNING OUT OF ELCO PICTURES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




hey i took that pic :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OOOW NICE^^^^^ WHO STRIPED IT?


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Heres one I found!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you guys care if i show off some of my plastic Elco's


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2007, 11:29 PM~8566325
> *you  guys  care  if  i  show  off  some  of  my  plastic    Elco's
> 
> 
> ...


those are cool, post more if you have any


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up BIG NICK :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up is this topic dying or what guess I'll have to pull out the elco and take some more pics even though you guys know what it looks like already :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 18 2007, 07:16 AM~8582674
> *whats up BIG NICK :biggrin:
> *


was up homie, you lovin the 59? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 20 2007, 11:43 AM~8596274
> *was up homie, you lovin the 59? :biggrin:
> *


yup but I also love my elco can't forget about that ride I think I'm gonna keep it..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 19 2007, 11:30 AM~8589025
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my elco..
and my flooded streets.. damn rain..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

where did you get that :biggrin: i like :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 19 2007, 12:30 PM~8589025
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 27 2007, 09:14 PM~8656066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ELCO'S


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 23 2007, 09:53 PM~8629625
> *where did you get that :biggrin: i like :thumbsup:
> *




i got them from ebay. type in lowrider they'll pop out. gonna put them on my sun visors


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 27 2007, 08:27 PM~8656182
> *NICE ELCO'S
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up fellas I thought this topic was lost forever


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 29 2007, 06:53 PM~8672795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt
me on the gas '01
sorry bout the dark pic
it was late as fuck!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

me on the switch in '01
single 8 batts


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

my old partner on the switch
single 8 batts!!!my 1st elco
this elco is now the blue one
from majestics in san diego..
i miss that bitch!!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Damn Tiny, you been down wit elcos :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Elco's are the best g body out there


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 29 2007, 04:53 PM~8672795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 30 2007, 08:34 AM~8677060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


piston or not?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 31 2007, 06:24 PM~8688341
> *Elco's are the best g body out there
> *


preach :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Aug 31 2007, 08:59 PM~8689815
> *preach :biggrin:
> *


TTT For the elco lovers


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 1 2007, 04:05 PM~8693027
> *TTT For the elco lovers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Weekend Obsession


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the pics Frank :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 6 2007, 12:39 AM~8727322
> *Thanks for the pics Frank :biggrin:
> *


and how are you my picture stealing friend? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2007, 03:49 PM~8732940
> *and how are you my picture stealing friend? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Good, just trying to get this video done, so I can get my car done over the winter, Hows the 59? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 6 2007, 05:56 PM~8732983
> *:biggrin: Good, just trying to get this video done, so I can get my car done over the winter, Hows the 59? :biggrin:
> *


So what vid are you working on now I mean what #? I want to see pics of that car when you get it done. The 59 is cool I'm not gonna do anything to it for a while.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

TTT Whats good with the ELCOS.............


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

TTT Whats good with the ELCOS.............


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 5 2007, 10:54 PM~8727055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this Elco Nick !


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 6 2007, 11:14 PM~8735728
> *I love this Elco Nick !
> *


nice and clean :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2007, 05:18 PM~8733530
> *So what vid are you working on now I mean what #? I want to see pics of that car when you get it done. The 59 is cool I'm not gonna do anything to it for a while.
> *


#4, don't hold your breath on the pics brotha, it'll be awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2007, 10:51 PM~8743150
> *#4, don't hold your breath on the pics brotha, it'll be awhile. :biggrin:
> *


here is a pic for inspiration :cheesy: 
http://i9.tinypic.com/68k2p7k.jpg[/img]]


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

can anyone help me out i got 78 elco as my first car it came with a grant steering wheel but the when the wheels are straight the wheel is sideways and cant figure out why or how to to make it straight


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

salt lake city luxurious :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Sep 10 2007, 07:32 AM~8756596
> *can anyone help me out i got 78 elco as my first car it came with a grant steering wheel but the when the wheels are straight the wheel is sideways and cant figure out why or how to to make it straight
> *


just put the wheels straight then take the five screws out of the steering wheel and it should come off then put it on straight I hope that makes sense.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2007, 06:51 PM~8753842
> *here is a pic for inspiration :cheesy:
> http://i9.tinypic.com/68k2p7k.jpg[/img]]
> *


niiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://i14.tinypic.com/4vgp8io.jpg[/img]]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: The Final Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 10 2007, 10:20 AM~8757244
> *:rofl:  :rofl: The Final Ride :thumbsup:
> *


thats a friend of mine. It's a hearse he's not in our club though.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8757284
> *thats a friend of mine. It's a hearse he's not in our club though.
> *


should get him to post it up in the hearst topic..


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2007, 10:14 AM~8757216
> *just put the wheels straight then take the five screws out of the steering wheel and it should come off then put it on straight I hope that makes sense.
> *


i tried to do something like that but i have a wheel like this http://www.grantproducts.com/pc-27-94-414.aspx
but if i remember right there was only one way the 3 screws lined up


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 10 2007, 03:27 PM~8759566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

hey guys, i have an elco, but i want a new frame, hood, front corner lights and the seat, what years of malibu fits on my 79 el camino  thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 11 2007, 10:45 AM~8766462
> *hey guys, i have an elco, but i want a new frame, hood, front corner lights and the seat, what years of malibu fits on my 79 el camino   thanks
> *


Post a better pic of your avatar and I'll tell you. :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 11 2007, 01:48 PM~8767449
> *Post a better pic of your avatar and I'll tell you. :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 11 2007, 01:17 PM~8767671
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I actually don't know the answer I just wanted to see a bigger pic of those tits, thank you.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka+Sep 11 2007, 05:17 PM~8767671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: come on nick give the man some of ur infinate elco knowledge  his frame is really fcked up he needs a new one ..tell him what he can use as a replacment


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE ELCOS FELLAS :thumbsup: . I NEED PICS OF HYDRO SET-UP'S FOR MY MODEL PROJECT. IF YOULL CAN POST THEM OR PM THEM FOR ME THANKS .


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Sep 11 2007, 06:06 PM~8769220
> *is that tracy?
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: come on nick give the man some of ur infinate elco knowledge  his frame is really fcked up he needs a new one ..tell him what he can use as a replacment
> *


yeah i think its Tracy,


ahah i know he didnt know the answer but im a good guys i post the pic :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*PROBABLY ONE OF MY TOP FAVORITE ELCO'S* :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 11 2007, 12:45 PM~8766462
> *hey guys, i have an elco, but i want a new frame, hood, front corner lights and the seat, what years of malibu fits on my 79 el camino   thanks
> *


as far as the frame goes a malibu frame won't fit. You need another donor elco I think any year from 78-87 elco frame would work. As far as hood and seat again any year 78-87. The corner lights should work from 78-81. I hope that helps.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

One of our members Elco


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 12 2007, 06:28 AM~8772841
> *as far as the frame goes a malibu frame won't fit. You need another donor elco I think any year  from 78-87 elco frame would work. As far as hood and seat again any year 78-87. The corner lights should work from 78-81. I hope that helps.
> *


thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 12 2007, 11:12 AM~8774086
> *thanks
> *


no prob you need anything else answered just ask I'm an elco guru :cheesy:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 12 2007, 10:50 AM~8774280
> *no prob you need anything else answered just ask I'm an elco guru :cheesy:
> *


nice, someone tell me the frame of a malibu wagon will fit on my elco , its true?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2007, 02:25 AM~8772555
> *PROBABLY ONE OF MY TOP FAVORITE ELCO'S  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 12 2007, 09:35 AM~8772863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this Elco. Mad props to your memeber's ride. Any more pics or info? What size engine? Interior pics? bags or juice, etc.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

here is the one i just sold


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Sep 12 2007, 12:58 PM~8775352
> *I really like this Elco.  Mad props to your memeber's ride.  Any more pics or info?  What size engine?  Interior pics? bags or juice, etc..  Thanks in advance.
> *


here's some of the interior sorry about the girl blocking  :biggrin: 









there's that the girl blocking :againcool: :biggrin: 

















He's got a 350 in there, he's just waiting for the parts and he will be bagged soon


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey those interior pics are great. Thanks for posting I enjoyed the look.

Those aren't stock seats. Your homeboy's ride looks good. :thumbsup: 

Here's mine with my SS in the background.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 12 2007, 04:13 PM~8777165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Sep 12 2007, 12:44 PM~8774648
> *nice, someone tell me the frame of a malibu wagon will fit on my elco , its true?
> *


I was under the impression it would not work..and twotyme that fucking elco is clean dog


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=362443


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Sep 12 2007, 08:05 PM~8777928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need some of your gold. :biggrin: thanks man.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt for a nice topic


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 11 2007, 06:36 PM~8769457
> *NICE ELCOS FELLAS  :thumbsup: .  I NEED PICS OF HYDRO SET-UP'S FOR MY MODEL PROJECT. IF YOULL CAN POST THEM OR PM THEM FOR ME THANKS .
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: 


TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 14 2007, 02:47 PM~8792497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 14 2007, 03:48 PM~8792508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: 

BIG NICK POSTED MY WORK IN PROGREES PICS HERES THE FINIHED PRODUCT :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

that bitch is nice...is that a caddy front clip


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Sep 16 2007, 07:19 PM~8804117
> *that bitch is nice...is that a caddy front clip
> *



:yes:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how do you do the chrome trim is it tin foil?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2007, 10:33 PM~8804209
> *how do you do the chrome trim is it tin foil?
> *


Bare Metal Foil

http://www.bare-metal.com/

most hobby shops carry it


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 16 2007, 10:52 PM~8804329
> *Bare Metal Foil
> 
> http://www.bare-metal.com/
> ...


4 diff packages (not actual size)










ebay has a few....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2007, 07:33 PM~8804209
> *how do you do the chrome trim is it tin foil?
> *



ITS CALLED BARE METAL FOIL PRETTY MUCH THIN FOIL WITH AN ADHESIVE BACK


BIGEAZY-E BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 16 2007, 07:15 PM~8804086
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG NICK POSTED MY WORK IN PROGREES PICS HERES THE FINIHED PRODUCT  :biggrin:
> ...


damn, nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 !DAM THATS A BAD AZZ! EL CADIMINO *PANCHO 1969* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOTZ OF PROPZ ON YOUR WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 16 2007, 06:15 PM~8804086
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG NICK POSTED MY WORK IN PROGREES PICS HERES THE FINIHED PRODUCT  :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN, nice job bro. Someone needs to build that one for real. I've seen cadi dash in a elco but not the whole clip. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 16 2007, 08:15 PM~8804086
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG NICK POSTED MY WORK IN PROGREES PICS HERES THE FINIHED PRODUCT  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

dam yall doin it like that out their in WA.? :thumbsup:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

WAZZUP MOSTHATED. :wave:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

WAZZUP MOSTHATED. :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Sep 18 2007, 11:29 AM~8817323
> *dam yall doin it like that out their in WA.? :thumbsup:
> *


No dog, thats in New York :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

TTMFT for the Elcos :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Sep 12 2007, 12:58 PM~8775352
> *I really like this Elco.  Mad props to your memeber's ride.  Any more pics or info?  What size engine?  Interior pics? bags or juice, etc..  Thanks in advance.
> *















































here's some pics you ask for


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Sep 18 2007, 01:33 PM~8817350
> *WAZZUP MOSTHATED. :wave:
> *


whats up doggie :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 18 2007, 03:49 PM~8818776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 26 2005, 08:10 PM~4281741
> *SHARKSIDE C.C. SAN JOSE NOR.CAL.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

ok i finnly got my car home and took pics of my sterring wheel problem kinda stumped could it be the steering wheel or the adaptor or what?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Sep 26 2007, 05:50 PM~8876272
> *ok i finnly got my car home and took pics of my sterring wheel problem kinda stumped could it be the steering wheel or the adaptor or what?
> 
> 
> ...


can't you pull that adapter off and move it some notches so that horn piece is in that other hole maybe that will work..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

somebody buy my elco..


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8878340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Aug 12 2007, 10:20 PM~8539267
> *damn
> *


best one i ever seen im building a 78 and wanted some tips on paint but this is bad'ass...(no need to keep lookin for tips i found what i want just with a different twist...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergio187+Sep 26 2007, 04:50 PM~8876272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to buy adapter to attach to the stock adapter.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Sep 28 2007, 09:36 AM~8888128
> *You need to buy adapter to attach to the stock adapter.
> *


you're probably right I have a grant steering wheel and thats the kind of adapter I have on it and it works fine.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: this guy wanted to take off the old and slap in the new....yeah adapter


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 28 2007, 02:16 PM~8890078
> *:biggrin: this guy wanted to take off the old and slap in the new....yeah adapter
> *


dont know this is how i got the elco what kind of adapter do i need just any fit the model and replace the old one

EDIT: ok now confused again i checked for grant adpters on ebay and the ones they sell i have all the stuff the kit comes with except the horn things


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2007, 02:25 AM~8772555
> *PROBABLY ONE OF MY TOP FAVORITE ELCO'S  :0
> 
> 
> ...


ELCO'S LIKE THIS AND THAT BLUE MAJESTICS ON ARE THE REASON I'M THINKING ABOUT AN ELCO AFTER MY BUICK....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT for the elco


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 28 2007, 06:12 PM~8891766
> *ELCO'S LIKE THIS AND THAT BLUE MAJESTICS ON ARE THE REASON I'M THINKING ABOUT AN ELCO AFTER MY BUICK....
> *


yeah that bitch is clean hmmmmmm ls monte + elco sounds like project going on right now :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

buy my elco and I'll throw in an ls monte with it so someone can convert it :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey how much for the ls clip?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey how much for the ls clip?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey how much for the ls clip?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey how much for the ls clip?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey how much for the ls clip?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey how much for the ls clip?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 3 2007, 02:11 AM~8921846
> *hey how much for the ls clip?
> *


I have a whole ls but not selling the clip either whole car or nothing sorry man


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

* how do i post pics of my ride? i have photos on my computer ready to go, but, this is my first time posting anything. please help. thanks.*


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)

i have a monte ls clip i was thinking about throwing on my elco, make me an offer n ill think about selling mine...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 3 2007, 04:01 PM~8926229
> * how do i post pics of my ride? i have photos on my computer ready to go, but, this is my first time posting anything. please help. thanks.
> *


*

upload them to www.photobucket.com then paste the pics here from that site*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks big nick. ill try that, hopefully i can figure it out. im stupid as hell when it comes to computers. :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find some (if any) footage of el caminos hittin switches in motion? no hopping or dancing, just cruising. ive googled it in a 100 different ways, same things appear. even personal videos would be nice of any of these "owner posted" rides. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yessss! bout two hours into it, and figured it out.....finaly thanks oldskoolcaddy.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

diffrent wheels.13's of course to accommodate the hydraulics.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice elco noah


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THANKS MAN! ive been working hard on it for about 3 months now. its non-stop work, but it will get nicer. i JUST figured out how to post pics, so ill keep the new flicks comming. i love feedback, good or bad, so keep me informed of any suggestions or comments. thanks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

black sunday in st. louis september 07


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

my ride about 2 months ago


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 5 2007, 12:32 AM~8936810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie.. elco looks good too, nice job man..


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 5 2007, 01:09 AM~8936896
> *THANKS MAN! ive been working hard on it for about 3 months now. its non-stop work, but it will get nicer. i JUST figured out how to post pics, so ill keep the new flicks comming. i love feedback, good or bad, so keep me informed of any suggestions or comments. thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


I like that grill looks like the same 1 I got in my wagon, makes a big diff. .... Looks good man !


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks man. maybe you can help me with another thing. how do i click on an old quote like you just did to mine? so you know what i responded to.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

PM sent !


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

and, thank you, baller. i love good feedback! alot of people told me i should have kept the origanal grill, but, i really like the one i have now too.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Oct 5 2007, 07:46 PM~8941192
> *PM sent !
> *


 bingo :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 5 2007, 07:54 PM~8941236
> *bingo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Oct 5 2007, 07:47 PM~8941200
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks for the help!!! im wet behind the ears @ this computer jibberish. i reall appreciate it.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

No problem @ all!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Oct 5 2007, 07:56 PM~8941248
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well, now that i know how to use this ol'thang..where the hell are you hiding those batteries??? your ride looks really nice! how long have you been working on it?


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t138/Pa.../Picture021.jpg




My elco !


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t138/Pa.../Picture020.jpg
Heres my wagon with the billet GRILL!


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 5 2007, 08:02 PM~8941290
> *well, now that i know how to use this ol'thang..where the hell are you hiding those batteries??? your ride looks really nice! how long have you been working on it?
> *


Almost 8 years,no more lifts but I did run 6 optimas in the cubbie behind the seat, worked good w/a chrome whammie!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t138/Pa.../Picture021.jpg
> My elco !
> [/quot YEAH! that wagon is slick! is tha the same camino??


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> > http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t138/Pa.../Picture021.jpg
> > My elco !
> > [/quot YEAH! that wagon is slick! is tha the same camino??
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

dope! iv had mine bout three months, almost. i just cant seem to stop dumping money into it. hope its as nice as yours, but it takes so much time. its hard to wait!!!!!! thanks for the pics, looks really nice! im jealous.  :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 5 2007, 08:22 PM~8941420
> *dope! iv had mine bout three months, almost.  i just cant seem to stop dumping money into it. hope its as nice as yours, but it takes so much time. its hard to wait!!!!!! thanks for the pics, looks really nice! im jealous.   :biggrin:
> *


as in some day....(as nice as yours) i just hope it doesnt take eight years. BUT, is it ever REALLY finished? never....... :banghead:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

still has that new paint compound buff marks on it. :barf:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wtf happened to my pics I used the layitlow image uploader


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

BRAND NEW EL CAMINO CHROME GAS TANK $400 PLUS SHIPPING PLAYA PRICE NVER BEEN IN STALLED REALLY NICE.....ALSO HAVE TRANNY CROSS MEMEBER AND DRIVE LINE HOLLA


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Oct 6 2007, 03:50 PM~8944439
> *BRAND NEW EL CAMINO CHROME GAS TANK $400 PLUS SHIPPING PLAYA PRICE NVER BEEN IN STALLED REALLY NICE.....ALSO HAVE TRANNY CROSS MEMEBER AND DRIVE LINE HOLLA
> *


i want that muggg! is that as low as youll go? a little cheaper and ill take it now!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Oct 6 2007, 06:50 PM~8944439
> *BRAND NEW EL CAMINO CHROME GAS TANK $400 PLUS SHIPPING PLAYA PRICE NVER BEEN IN STALLED REALLY NICE.....ALSO HAVE TRANNY CROSS MEMEBER AND DRIVE LINE HOLLA
> *


 Too bad I'm on the opposite side of the country. Any pics of the chrome tank, cross member, and 'driveline'? Thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 16 2005, 02:08 PM~4419902
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


whats "ttt" mean?...i see it alot and dont know sheeeot!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 7 2007, 01:26 AM~8946220
> *whats  "ttt" mean?...i see it alot and dont know sheeeot!
> *


IT MEANS "TASTY TACOS TONIGHT!!" EVERYBODY MEET UP AT KING TACO LATER!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

actually Noah, it means "To the Top" basically bumping a topic back to the top of the page.  

Damn Im hungry now! :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 12:32 AM~8946231
> *IT MEANS "TASTY TACOS TONIGHT!!" EVERYBODY MEET UP AT KING TACO LATER!
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i wish it was the tacos! shit looks gooooooood!!! thanks for the 411, i dont know a damn thang bout computer lingo! :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

then you wont know what this means...LINGOWNED


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 01:00 AM~8946298
> *then you wont know what this means...LINGOWNED
> *


WHAAA? :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 7 2007, 01:16 AM~8946328
> *WHAAA? :uh:
> *


SHOW ME MORE ELCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

or more tacos


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2006, 04:53 PM~6093155
> *Mr. Longo you should try to post some bigger pics I'd love to see it. The wheels look tough I'd like to get some more I have some all gold crowns with beaded spokes and there like brand new but I'm thinking of selling em but all golds are hard to get rid of with a bunch of broke mofos living in this town the tires I have are remmingtons what I hear is they don't make em no more so you can tell how long I've had the wheels stashed in my house. Hey good looking out  Elcorider thanks for the compliment.
> *


still got those wheels er wha?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 7 2007, 02:34 AM~8946367
> *still got those wheels er wha?
> *


no I sold them with another elcamino all together


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 01:32 AM~8946231
> *IT MEANS "TASTY TACOS TONIGHT!!" EVERYBODY MEET UP AT KING TACO LATER!
> 
> 
> ...


that shit look good :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

dam those tacos look good!,lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 7 2007, 12:26 PM~8947321
> *dam those tacos look good!,lol
> *


damn looks like everybody got hungry off that. :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 05:55 PM~8948683
> *damn looks like everybody got hungry off that.  :0
> *


uuuuuh..yeeeah..now im'a hafta see a large pie wiff some jalapenos, lotta onions, and pineapple. hell, toss a d.p. in the mix too..........thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nuff bullshit. anyone have photos from behind the seat? im bout to redo that area with some speaker and amp goodies. tryin to get some ideas, dont want to do the same ol thing. gonaa flip the interrior too.... want to avoid doing the same as someone else. PLEASE POST!!! god knows i loooove me some food, but love elcos even better.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

p.s. anyone know how to change the little "member" photo to one of my own? i needs help!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 7 2007, 08:58 PM~8949377
> *p.s. anyone know how to change the little "member" photo to one of my own? i needs help!
> *


go to my controls at the top of the screen and then go to change avatar and hit the browse button and pic a photo you have stored in your comp and your good to go


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2007, 06:31 PM~8955228
> *go to my controls at the top of the screen and then go to change avatar and hit the browse button and pic a photo you have stored in your comp and your good to go
> *


i have no browse button in the avatar area. just that crappy pre made avatar gallery. i tried to cut and paste all over the damn place.......no dice. so...now what?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 8 2007, 09:01 PM~8956033
> *i have no browse button in the avatar area. just that crappy pre made avatar gallery. i tried to cut and paste all over the damn place.......no dice.                  so...now what?
> 
> *


You need to be a member longer then it will appear


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2007, 09:18 PM~8956714
> *You need to be a member longer then it will appear
> *


for real? balogna! thanks anyway. iguess ill roll this standard issue ass el camino.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

you knew the hole time huh? :angry:


> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 8 2007, 08:03 PM~8956062
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey, does anyone kno wat has to be done to convert an 80 el camino to the ls front clip....any welding stuff like dat??? sumone help! :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 10:04 AM~8395937
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is there a link to a build up of this car ??? this fucker is bad ass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2007, 12:14 AM~8966775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats really nice. im jeleous! BUT, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: one of these days.............


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 10 2007, 01:45 AM~8966908
> *man thats really nice.  im jeleous! BUT,    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: one of these days.............
> *


thanks


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: that bed in your elco is sick homie, always like that shit, one of the best elcos in this topic..


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Oct 10 2007, 09:49 AM~8968043
> *:thumbsup: that bed in your elco is sick homie, always like that shit, one of the best elcos in this topic..
> *


thanks dog comments like that make me want to keep it :cheesy:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

IM THE KING OF THE FUCKING ELKY... HATE ON IT!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

if you are the king of the 'fucking elky' who is the king of the El Caminos?


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 04:55 PM~8971483
> *if you are the king of the 'fucking elky' who is the king of the El Caminos?
> *


lmao


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

"from the planet of get low" THATS WAT I KALL IT WEN UR FEMALE GETS ON HER KNEES ND SUKS MY COCK.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 10 2007, 04:55 PM~8971483
> *if you are the king of the 'fucking elky' who is the king of the El Caminos?
> *


you always have some good shit say. i likey. :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 10 2007, 06:26 PM~8971743
> *"from the planet of get low" THATS WAT I KALL IT WEN UR FEMALE GETS ON HER KNEES ND SUKS MY COCK.
> *


weak. Im dissapointed in you. :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:nosad: spell check anybody??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 10 2007, 04:47 PM~8971420
> * IM THE KING OF THE FUCKING ELKY... HATE ON IT!!!!
> 
> *




Um, no your not.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 10 2007, 09:13 PM~8973098
> *Um, no your not.
> *


where you been doggie?


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 10 2007, 05:36 PM~8971336
> *thanks dog comments like that make me want to keep it :cheesy:
> *


fuck pictures like your makes me what to sell mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 11 2007, 01:37 PM~8978352
> *where you been doggie?
> *


I might have some good pics for my progress for you this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Oct 11 2007, 02:10 PM~8978659
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 11 2007, 03:11 PM~8978668
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WHERES ALL THE PHOTOS???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I MEAN I LOVE LOOKING AT SHIT TALKIN, BUT, "ELKOS" AS YOU PUT IT, ARE WAY SICKER!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Oct 11 2007, 03:01 PM~8978580
> *fuck pictures like your makes me what to sell mine!!! :biggrin:
> *


I seen yours it's fucking nice post up some close ups of underneath and some engine and interior shots and get this topic moving


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 11 2007, 03:08 PM~8978644
> *I might have some good pics for my progress for you this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 10 2007, 11:13 PM~8973098
> *Um, no your not.
> *


dawgg meet me at the trak and we'll c bout it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 12 2007, 09:15 PM~8989528
> *dawgg meet me at the trak and we'll c bout it.
> *


this is a lowrider site slick not a racing one go somewhere else with that bullshit..


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

REPRESENTING "THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO"...LoCo RoN


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Oct 12 2007, 10:30 PM~8990235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THATS MORE LIKE IT! NICE RIDE. LOOKS CLEAN AS A MUGGGG. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 12 2007, 08:15 PM~8989528
> *dawgg meet me at the trak and we'll c bout it.
> *


If I did, you'd see me out there on 13's and all chrome under carriage. Your EL is alright, but far from the king.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 13 2007, 03:31 AM~8990913
> *If I did, you'd see me out there on 13's and all chrome under carriage. Your EL is alright, but far from the king.
> *


 ur all show nd no go.....2 different styles. any1 kan chrome a car. not every1 kan make it go fast.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 13 2007, 07:35 AM~8991481
> *ur all show nd no go.....2 different styles. any1 kan chrome a car. not every1 kan make it go fast.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 13 2007, 06:35 AM~8991481
> *ur all show nd no go.....2 different styles. any1 kan chrome a car. not every1 kan make it go fast.
> *


maan, u sher dnt spll vry weel, du yo? which says alot about you anyway. and Yes, anyone can make a car fast. just takes money,l ike anything else.try to be a little more clever. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

p.s. nice new photos. gives me a chubby. :biggrin:


----------



## 76vette (Oct 1, 2007)

ya'll r fuking hoes. that having there cars all sparkiling like a bunch of females. ya'll just scared to go fast. when u build a 9sec daily then talk shit bitch.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 13 2007, 03:52 PM~8993409
> *ya'll r fuking hoes. that having there cars all sparkiling like a bunch of females. ya'll just scared to go fast. when u build a 9sec daily then talk shit bitch.
> *


Don't need to go fast speed limit is 75 tops


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 13 2007, 02:52 PM~8993409
> *ya'll r fuking hoes. that having there cars all sparkiling like a bunch of females. ya'll just scared to go fast. when u build a 9sec daily then talk shit bitch.
> *


i wish you would go to another topic in 9 seconds. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy: love that bully! is your frame not wraped? whats up, yours dont go fast like ol'spelling bee? :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I think someone should stop sniffing the stuff in the nitrous bottle. Anyone can spend money and go fast. Been done for years. When I like to go fast I hop on one of my bikes. Much more fun when you have the wind in your face than sitting in a cage.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Lux Salt Lake :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 13 2007, 07:37 PM~8994713
> *Lux Salt Lake :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this one is mine. the pink one i just happend to see in kansas city, chillin. if only it had some wires, it would look







even better. still real nice though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 13 2007, 07:35 PM~8994700
> *I think someone should stop sniffing the stuff in the nitrous bottle. Anyone can spend money and go fast. Been done for years. When I like to go fast I hop on one of my bikes. Much more fun when you have the wind in your face than sitting in a cage.
> *


whats up on your avatar photo? is that mug anywhere on this thread? shit look real lovely.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

bums/ee125/tstl/Picture001.jpg[/IMG]peep the tail lights.........hot 2 trot. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 13 2007, 07:16 PM~8994954
> *whats up on your avatar photo? is that mug anywhere on this thread? shit look real lovely.
> *


That's Weekend Obsession(Awesome 78). You can find some pics in this topic back around page 32 or so.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

A really old pic.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 13 2007, 11:15 PM~8994939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know bro. That pink one looks helluva sweet layed out like that. That is a sweet looking Elco!


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 13 2007, 05:52 PM~8993409
> *ya'll r fuking hoes. that having there cars all sparkiling like a bunch of females. ya'll just scared to go fast. when u build a 9sec daily then talk shit bitch.
> *


 Dude, maybe this is not the right forum for you. Some of the time, effort, and expense that is put into these rides doesn't exactly compare. 

I'm sure there must be other forums where having a 9 second vehicle will be considered a significant accomplishment. Has it ocurred to you that money spent to hook up these rides can build several 9 second vehicles?

Regardless, it's not about that. This forum, moreover this thread is about posting hooked up Elcos. If you don't like what you see, it might be prudent to look for and joing a different forum.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8995177
> *A really old pic.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the return.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 13 2007, 09:03 PM~8995177
> *A really old pic.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the return.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 13 2007, 08:31 PM~8994673
> *:cheesy: love that bully! is your frame not wraped? whats up, yours dont go fast like ol'spelling bee? :biggrin:
> *


no frame wrap I might do a stress wrap sooner or later, mines dont go fast like mr 9 secs I bet his chic doesn't like that 9 sec either but my ride goes fast enough to get a speeding ticket :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 16 2007, 08:15 PM~8804086
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG NICK POSTED MY WORK IN PROGREES PICS HERES THE FINIHED PRODUCT  :biggrin:
> ...


here you go big t


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76vette_@Oct 13 2007, 03:52 PM~8993409
> *ya'll r fuking hoes. that having there cars all sparkiling like a bunch of females. ya'll just scared to go fast. when u build a 9sec daily then talk shit bitch.
> *


 :uh: HAVENT YOU HAVE BEEN ELCOWNED ENOUGH IN THIS TOPIC?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2007, 08:46 AM~8996769
> *no frame wrap I might do a stress wrap sooner or later, mines dont go fast like mr 9 secs I bet his chic doesn't like that 9 sec either but my ride goes fast enough  to get a speeding ticket :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHAHA! NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so how long have you had you hydros? AND, has it warped your body at all? im gettin my switches done this week, and im waiting tell mid-winter to get it wrapped. i know our frames are not in identical condition, but im just wondering. im a little worried. shes is my baby and all. do you 3 wheel it a-lot?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

man! awsome job on that model!! wish i was rollin the real thing. your detail is incredable. LET ME HAVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 15 2007, 11:38 AM~9004839
> *HAHAHAHA! NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so how long have you had you hydros? AND, has it warped your body at all? im gettin my switches done this week, and im waiting tell mid-winter to get it wrapped. i know our frames are not in identical condition, but im just wondering. im a little worried. shes is my baby and all. do you 3 wheel it a-lot?
> *


No I don't 3 wheel only did it maybe 2 or 3 times I only chip a little frame is in good condition been lifted for before for like a year then I took it all apart and redid the whole car it's been lifted now for like 2 years now.Lowandbeyond he's a guy here on LIL he's making a model replica of my car when it's done I'll post pics :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2007, 11:07 AM~9005061
> *No I don't 3 wheel only did it maybe 2 or 3 times I only chip a little frame is in good condition been lifted for before for like a year then I took it all apart and redid the whole car it's been lifted now for like 2 years now.Lowandbeyond he's a guy here on LIL he's making a model replica of my car when it's done I'll post pics :cheesy:
> *


word 2ya motha. thanks. cant wait to see that model.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

peep some of my tattoo work on the tattoo thread. you might want to visit me in the lovely k.c.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2007, 10:12 PM~9010301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have any of the engine chromed out or undercarriage???


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2007, 08:14 PM~9010317
> *Did you have any of the engine chromed out or undercarriage???
> *


Some chrome in the engine & I had front the front suspension in the chrome shop when I sold it!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2007, 10:19 PM~9010371
> *Some chrome in the engine & I had front the front suspension in the chrome shop when I sold it!
> *


how much of the frame was wrapped??because I seen that awesome 3 it would do


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice. thats a new one. i havnt seen it posted on here before. more, more, MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 15 2007, 08:42 PM~9010602
> *how much of the frame was wrapped??because I seen that awesome 3 it would do
> *


Just the presure points :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 16 2007, 09:10 AM~9012881
> *Just the presure points :0
> *


how long did you own the car I seen a fool with an elco with pressure points I'm pretty sure park three and the bumper was all unaligned bad? Your car looked good though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 16 2007, 08:17 AM~9012938
> *how long did you own the car I seen a fool with an elco with pressure points I'm pretty sure park three and the bumper was all unaligned bad? Your car looked good though
> *


you have two pumps right? i hear its harder to do three wheel just standing, opposed to a 3 pump setup. is that true? and if so, wouldnt it be much harder on the frame, pulling 3 wheel (in motion )with a 2 pump setup opposed to a 3 pump setup just standing still? all this assuming the frame is not wrapped of corse. also, i hear that, just a stress wrap is worse than just leaving it factory. because of the added stress applied to the non wrapped areas. does this make any sense? obviously i dont really know what im talking about anyway. which is the reason im asking. anyone can chime in on this!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 16 2007, 11:31 AM~9013902
> *you have two pumps right? i hear its harder to do three wheel just standing, opposed to a 3 pump setup. is that true? and if so, wouldnt it be much harder on the frame, pulling 3 wheel (in motion )with a 2 pump setup opposed to a 3 pump setup just standing still? all this assuming the frame is not wrapped of corse. also, i hear that, just a stress wrap is worse than just leaving it factory. because of the added stress applied to the non wrapped areas. does this make any sense? obviously i dont really know what im talking about anyway. which is the reason im asking. anyone can chime in on this!
> *


Yes it's harder to stand 3 with 2 pumps but with enough weight it can be achieved which I wouldn't recommend.If your asking my opinion on 3 wheeling in motion or 3 wheeling stand still I would think a stand still 3 is worse on the car because its dead weight were in motion it's throwing it into 3 I hope that makes sense. Now 3 wheeling on a non wrapped frame I wouldn't recommend doing a lot of.As far as stress point wrap I don't know if that is true I mean a full wrapped frame with enough 3 wheeling and hopping I think stress will find the weakest point and may be true on a stress wrap but I'd rather have a stress then none at all..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 16 2007, 11:25 AM~9014434
> *Yes it's harder to stand 3 with 2 pumps but with enough weight it can be achieved which I wouldn't recommend.If your asking my opinion on 3 wheeling in motion or 3 wheeling stand still I would think a stand still 3 is worse on the car because its dead weight were in motion it's throwing it into 3 I hope that makes sense. Now 3 wheeling on a non wrapped frame I wouldn't recommend doing a lot of.As far as stress point wrap I don't know if that is true I mean a full wrapped frame with enough 3 wheeling and hopping I think stress will find the weakest point and may be true on a stress wrap but I'd rather have a stress then none at all..
> *


thanks for clearing that up for me. it all makes pretty good sense. i guess just sitting on three wheel would continue to bare down with weight, other than working with the weight for a few seconds.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

"ya'll r fuking hoes. that having there cars all sparkiling like a bunch of females. ya'll just scared to go fast. when u build a 9sec daily then talk shit bitch."


This is all entertaining, but it takes more money to make a car all sparkly and shiny then it does to make a bucket go fast


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

My 86 El Camino, shes almost done
















 
click to wathc video of when i first got EL Tiki Runnin
































Whatcha guys think


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 16 2007, 01:27 PM~9015312
> *My 86 El Camino, shes almost done
> 
> 
> ...


badicle :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yo, i drew this mug when i was like 13 yrs old. im 27 now. some prototype shit......whats up?!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2007, 08:12 PM~9010301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT THIS CAR WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

From another post. Picture compliments of GMRIDER.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone have other photos of these cars? i want to check them out closer. awesome rides!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Oct 17 2007, 05:47 PM~9025830
> *TTT THIS CAR WAS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanx dogg :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

tasty tacos tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

[I







MG]http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee125/tstl/Picture009-2.jpg[/IMG] ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry it's not an elco but if anybody is interested hit me up I have an 1986 LS Monte Carlo for sale for $1200 .i'm real firm on that price the car is clean it' has some chrome under the hood runs real strong shifts real nice. The cam was replaced by previous owner. I replaced a bunch of gaskets on it about 5 days ago. I replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket and valve cover gaskets along with a front seal on the transmission.it also has dual exhaust. Thats really about it.. Hit me up if your interested..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

QUESTION...?
Should I go with a Fiberglass Gaylord bed lid or a flush mount leather cover? I first wanted the Gaylord, because I could do a mural on it and mount some screen on the inside of it, but I dont like how it covers my bed rails. The flush one just came out and it sits to the inside of the bed.
And if I go with the flush one do I go black or tan, to many options, damnit!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 22 2007, 02:07 PM~9058443
> *QUESTION...?
> Should I go with a Fiberglass Gaylord bed lid or a flush mount leather cover? I first wanted the Gaylord, because I could do a mural on it and mount some screen on the inside of it, but I dont like how it covers my bed rails. The flush one just came out and it sits to the inside of the bed.
> And if I go with the flush one do I go black or tan, to many options, damnit!
> *


wll, the flush one is about 700.00 cheaper,and, you can still paint it, and, it doesnt cover the crome. all these things came up with me too. first i ordered the hard shell, then i was aloud to return it and exchange it for the cheaper one. all due to these things you mentioned. i like it alot more, less bolky looking id say


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

who made your flush one


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

oh n thanks for your help homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 22 2007, 02:47 PM~9058718
> *who made your flush one
> *


i had the people at the el camino store make it. real nice and very helpfull people. if you dont know them, check out their sight. lotta goodies. ive used them alot. the el camino store.com


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone have a wrapped 78-87 elco frame they are in need of getting out of their way? im gonna wrap mine soon, less i can find one to buy and ship thats already done.??? that would be a good deed done, if someone, anyone can help! i swear you'll get your tickets through the pearly white gates for this one!!! :angel: :happysad:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

t t t titty


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 22 2007, 01:07 PM~9058443
> *QUESTION...?
> Should I go with a Fiberglass Gaylord bed lid or a flush mount leather cover? I first wanted the Gaylord, because I could do a mural on it and mount some screen on the inside of it, but I dont like how it covers my bed rails. The flush one just came out and it sits to the inside of the bed.
> And if I go with the flush one do I go black or tan, to many options, damnit!
> *


I didn't think I would like having my bed rails covered up but I sure got used to it. My bed cover is not a Gaylord. It is a two piece and I saved about $300 over the cost of a Gaylord.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

my homies


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't have any chrome on my bed rails they are shaved and molded


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: Love that green :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah. looks real nice. post more of it.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

this is the only other pic i found


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wait heres 1 more


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 24 2007, 02:25 AM~9071200
> *wait heres 1 more
> 
> 
> ...


thats beautifull!!! thanks for the new flicks. i save them to my desktop for a slide show of JUST elcos. got a 100 or so now and i love it!!!! awesome ride man. you did an awesome job.


----------



## Lil Ghost (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8878340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 wow


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

to the top.


----------



## elkoholic65 (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's My 65 El Camino.... I wanna switch it up any suggestions?
.
.
.








.
.
.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 24 2007, 04:25 AM~9071200
> *wait heres 1 more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 26 2007, 09:58 PM~8878340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS MY HOMIE PELONS ELCO AND BELIVE ME THOSE PICTURES DO IT NO JUSTICE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Oct 26 2007, 01:19 AM~9087173
> *THATS MY HOMIE PELONS ELCO AND BELIVE ME THOSE PICTURES DO IT NO JUSTICE
> *


I know what your saying you see a ride that looks pretty cool in pics then you see it in real life and your like damn that fuckers nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elkoholic65_@Oct 25 2007, 11:21 PM~9086949
> *Here's My 65 El Camino.... I wanna switch it up any suggestions?
> .
> .
> ...


switch what up? thing looks super doooper.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 24 2007, 02:25 AM~9071200
> *wait heres 1 more
> 
> 
> ...


no pics of it with the hood on?? :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2007, 01:03 AM~8237684
> *Here is a pic of clear lights and big nick is correct the owner if this elco made them out of flourescent light covers
> 
> 
> ...


how did you cut these??? i was gonna try this my self, and just found this photo. supprised more have'nt tried this. any info on an easy way to do this?............please...??? :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 26 2007, 11:01 PM~9093383
> *no pics of it with the hood on?? :uh:
> *


ey it aint mine so i dnt even knw if it has a hood :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2007, 12:34 AM~9093577
> *how did you cut these??? i was gonna try this my self, and just found this photo. supprised more have'nt tried this. any info on an easy way to do this?............please...??? :uh:
> *


I was gonna try that on mine when I seen it way back when I hate to copy but that shit looks dope :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

nices el caminos.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i have 2 elky whit original suspension.... but specially car..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 23 2007, 12:04 PM~9066456
> *I didn't think I would like having my bed rails covered up but I sure got used to it. My bed cover is not a Gaylord. It is a two piece and I saved about $300 over the cost of a Gaylord.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2007, 02:54 AM~9094316
> *I was gonna try that on mine when I seen it way back when I hate to copy but that shit looks dope :biggrin:
> *


yeah, that shit looks real good!!! but, hell, if i was worrying about copying, i wouldnt have wire rims...OR flakes in my paint. OR hydros. or, or, or you know what im sayin. im just tryin to justify it some how.  so, i was thinking of torching a razorblade red hot, then laying it down inch by inch. then smoothing it down after that. less theres an easier way...????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 27 2007, 02:48 AM~9094311
> *ey it aint mine so i dnt even knw if it has a hood :biggrin:
> *


o'well. it looks really nice. im supprised i havent see more of it elsewhere. thanks anyway.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 27 2007, 02:54 AM~9094316
> *I was gonna try that on mine when I seen it way back when I hate to copy but that shit looks dope :biggrin:
> *


hey, dont you have crome behind your back window, on the sides? ive seen that a few times. are those parts you can order? or did you do that yourself? cant remember if thats you or not. looks real nice though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SOMEONE ANSWER ME, GGODDDDAMNIT!!! :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyboyitaly_@Oct 27 2007, 06:13 AM~9094465
> *nices el caminos.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i have 2 elky whit original suspension.... but specially car..
> 
> ...


COOL COLOR!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2007, 08:12 PM~9010301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2007, 11:16 AM~9095242
> *hey, dont you have crome behind your back window, on the sides? ive seen that a few times. are those parts you can order? or did you do that yourself? cant remember if thats you or not. looks real nice though.
> *


Mine are welded and smothed out so those pieces your referring to don't come out on mine they wold have to be chrome dipped those aren't ordered parts. It is on the pink elco the one with all the gold he has those done on his and there gold


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 07:32 AM~9099404
> *Mine are welded and smothed out so those pieces your referring to don't come out on mine they wold have to be chrome dipped those aren't ordered parts. It is on the pink elco the one with all the gold he has those done on his and there gold
> *


o yeah. bet that was alot of work. looks nice though. youre right. its the pink one, BUT, i just noticed, the pink one that i posted whit the 20 inch mags(about 5 pages back) on it has crome behind the windows. looks cool too. his doesnt go all the way around though. kinda weird.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2007, 09:48 AM~9099561
> *o yeah. bet that was alot of work. looks nice though. youre right. its the pink one, BUT, i just noticed, the pink one that i posted whit the 20 inch mags(about 5 pages back) on it has crome behind the windows. looks cool too. his doesnt go all the way around though. kinda weird.
> *


if your talking about it, it doesn't go all the way around the window thats because only the two side pieces are removable


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2007, 09:42 AM~9099732
> *if your talking about it, it doesn't go all the way around the window thats because only the two side pieces are removable
> *


o. ifigured it was just a pinch in kinda insert. i think it would look better that way. well, im gonna try my hands at doing the tail lights thing tonight. ill post some pics later.............if it works. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

before...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

after....







:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2007, 10:29 PM~9103549
> *after....
> 
> 
> ...


so the red piece on the light did you remove that then glue in the florescent piece??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 01:54 PM~9107648
> *so the red piece on the light did you remove that then glue in the florescent piece??
> *


yeah. i crut the front off the hole thing so i could still keep the housing. then iscrewed back in the housing. then the glue. easy as pie. gonna try and do all the side markers tonight.ill post those too.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont know what crut is................cut. :uh:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

I was workn on doing the same to my tails but i gona smoke mine.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> I was workn on doing the same to my tails but i gona smoke mine.
> [/quoi thought about doin that too, but i think the clear looks cleaner. same reason im not really into window tint. if my car was black, then id be all over that stuff. did you resolve the bed cover issue?


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i Wana make my own bezels, have them cromed, with some led strips in them and put crystal clear lenses on them. then that will be dope..

i think im gona go with the flush bed cover, but should i go black and look hella clean.... but then i could go brown and match the inside of my car.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Oct 29 2007, 04:59 PM~9109083
> *i Wana make my own bezels, have them cromed, with some led strips in them and put crystal clear lenses on them. then that will be dope..
> 
> i think im gona go with the flush bed cover, but should i go black and look hella clean.... but then i could go brown and match the inside of my car.
> *


black! that way if you get another el camino, you can use agin on it. it will match anything.....?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

On my elco the deal is pending so it's probably gonna sell but don't sweat I'll probably buy another


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2007, 06:15 PM~9109671
> *On my elco the deal is pending so it's probably gonna sell but don't sweat I'll probably buy another
> *


just wondering.....how much you tryin to get for it?


----------



## elkoholic65 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 26 2007, 11:27 AM~9089785
> *switch what up? thing looks super doooper.
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 26 2007, 04:46 AM~9087564
> *I know what your saying you see a ride that looks pretty cool in pics then you see it in real life and your like damn that fuckers nice
> *


THOSE ARE SOME OLD PICS THOUGH I THINK HE DID SOME NEW STUFF TO IT BE WHAT IT BE THAT SHIT IS SICK :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2007, 08:06 PM~9110075
> *just wondering.....how much you tryin to get for it?
> *


10gs


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2007, 03:01 PM~9108208
> *yeah. i crut the front off the hole thing so i could still keep the housing. then iscrewed back in the housing. then the glue. easy as pie. gonna try and do all the side markers tonight.ill post those too.
> *



can you post how to pics homie...that shit looks nice, sounds like an easy mod but not sure as to how you doin it by just readin, im one of those need a pic to see how its done guys :biggrin: thanks bro, and your shit is lookin good


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Oct 31 2007, 07:34 AM~9121397
> *can you post how to pics homie...that shit looks nice, sounds like an easy mod but not sure as to how you doin it by just readin, im one of those need a pic to see how its done guys  :biggrin:  thanks bro, and your shit is lookin good
> *


thanks man. some of it is prooven to be a little more tricky than i thought it would be. mostly the back side markers. your year will probably make a diff. i can post some photos of how im doing it. it will seem rigged, ONLY BECAUSE IT IS! but, it works. and its a good looking result too. try back tomorrow.


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 31 2007, 08:29 AM~9121751
> *thanks man. some of it is prooven to be a little more tricky than i thought it would be. mostly the back side markers. your year will probably make a diff. i can post some photos of how im doing it. it will seem rigged, ONLY BECAUSE IT IS! but, it works. and its a good looking result too. try back tomorrow.
> *



hells yea homie good lookin out bro, I got an 87 Elco so Im sure it will look good


----------



## jimmer818 (Dec 18, 2005)

Here are some pics of my 60 El camino my Dad bought when I was one year old, thirty two years ago.
















Its on bags, the front will lay on 20's I wont cut the rear on this car.


----------



## jimmer818 (Dec 18, 2005)

This ones by the school my Wife works at.








The owner probably has a mullet.
I found this on one of my Impala forums and thought it was funny shit.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2007, 08:29 PM~9103549
> *after....
> 
> 
> ...


How does that look lit up?


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimmer818_@Oct 31 2007, 12:58 PM~9124075
> *This ones by the school my Wife works at.
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF*


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Oct 31 2007, 07:26 PM~9126684
> *WTF
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimmer818_@Oct 31 2007, 11:58 AM~9124075
> *This ones by the school my Wife works at.
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool man :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 31 2007, 07:08 PM~9126566
> *How does that look lit up?
> *


pretty bright. i should take photos of that too and post them. it might be a few days though. to busy to get to the shop for a minut. check in a couple.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

man, that bigfoot has some crazyass back fenders goin on. prolly the principle's ride. just to prove to the kids he has a wild pair of nuts. it says " dont even THINK of fuckin wit me" writen alllllll over it. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Oct 31 2007, 09:48 AM~9122357
> *hells yea homie good lookin out bro, I got an 87 Elco so Im sure it will look good
> *


WELL, POST THAT NASTY SUMABITCH!!! I GOTSTA PEEP IT. :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 31 2007, 10:52 PM~9127940
> *WELL, POST THAT NASTY SUMABITCH!!! I GOTSTA PEEP IT. :biggrin:
> *




LOL ok, but ya'll already seen it one mo time for fucks sake










the carolina blue one is my pops daily, the cream one is the one I bought for him that im restoring , turnin it into a ratrod elky for him I figure he deserves it, the cream one is already put together just needs to be finished by painting and a new black leather interior of course its gonna have some old school 5 spoke cragars ( he used to ride them shits when he was young plus I told him whatever he wants done to it I got it covered),pinstripes and lowered....got to have the pops pushin a tight whip especially since elcos run in the family :biggrin: enjoy


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimmer818_@Oct 31 2007, 12:58 PM~9124075
> *This ones by the school my Wife works at.
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: someone's got too much time


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimmer818_@Oct 31 2007, 03:58 PM~9124075
> *This ones by the school my Wife works at.
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt about it, that guy has a mullet, and i wouldnt be surprised if his wife and kids had matching mullets.



on top of that, i bet the whole family has matching satin jackets with a pic of the elco on the back. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

A homie asked for more pics of my motor
































These are all old shots before it was done
and to let you guys see the finised product again...:cheesy: 








The pics really dont do the motor justice, you really have to see it in person to see all the detail


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Nov 1 2007, 07:50 AM~9129441
> *LOL ok, but ya'll already seen it one mo time for fucks sake
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. post some of the others when you somethings done to it.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 1 2007, 06:09 PM~9134204
> *ttt
> *


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 01:02 AM~9137015
> *
> *



aye noah, did you ever get pics of you workin on them lights and shit for me ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> aye noah, did you ever get pics of you workin on them lights and shit for me ?
> [/quoteno, not yet. sorry, busy then a mutha! ive been organizing a cruise out here in kansas city,mo. its been suckin my time up. ill get those up for you in the next couple days. fri, or sat. :uh:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Oct 9 2007, 03:59 PM~8961497
> *is there a link to a build up of this car ??? this fucker is bad ass
> *


He has a topic undert post your rides in the topic(K C vice prez's car)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT for some tight Elco's !


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ask me questions, ill answer them.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2007, 11:01 PM~9144268
> *ask me questions, ill answer them.
> *



so all you did was take the lens off, and replace it with what exactly ?? looks to me like a light fixture cover just grinded down with a dremel to match the factory piece right ? where did you get this stuff ? and what did you do to put it back just glue it ? also how did you seperate the pieces with out crackin the light houseing ? thanks for your time bro I really appreciate it, these might sound like some dumb questions but would rather ask some dumb ones then to not ask none at all and go through a couple broke pieces before get em on :biggrin:  

and also is that a smiley face branded on your hand by your tat ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Nov 3 2007, 07:56 AM~9145269
> *so all you did was take the lens off, and replace it with what exactly ?? looks to me like a light fixture cover just grinded down with a dremel to match the factory piece right ? where did you get this stuff ? and what did you do to put it back just glue it ? also how did you seperate the pieces with out crackin the light houseing ? thanks for your time bro I really appreciate it, these might sound like some dumb questions but would rather ask some dumb ones then to not ask none at all and go through a couple broke pieces before get em on  :biggrin:
> 
> and also is that a smiley face branded on your hand by your tat ?
> *


yeah, i cut the tail lights off with a much bigger circular saw. basicly a bigger dremel. no cracking at all, which i was suprised at too. then ,yes, i used some heavy duty glue.....worked great! o'reilly has it. on the side markers i used the smaller dremel, then colored the excess yellow ( that i couldnt cut off) i colered white with a paint marker. i did use the office light cover. worked great. also no cracking. i had the idea to use the light covers even before i had my elco, then i got on l.i.l. and saw it had been done and done well. and yes, i have my hands branded. one with  the other with a  . smile now cry later. joke style.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2007, 01:03 AM~8237684
> *Here is a pic of clear lights and big nick is correct the owner if this elco made them out of flourescent light covers
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2007, 09:29 PM~9103549
> *after....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Did you change your bulbs? It doesn't look so in the pics.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

upside down down side up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 3 2007, 11:26 AM~9146071
> *Did you change your bulbs? It doesn't look so in the pics.
> *


not in that pic. ill post others with the red. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## radon (Jan 8, 2007)

does anyone know if those are 14x7's and if upper a-arms are extended and if so how much


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 3 2007, 12:22 AM~9144374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooo cruising with MOSTHATED huh


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

you know it!!!!!!!! nice fella. his bro tino, just did my switches for me. that was on the way to stl. for the black sunday show. most hated had a blowout and fucked up his beautiful wheel :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Nov 3 2007, 11:06 PM~9149501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie??? nice post. its actually on here on a page way back. but, your photo is way cooler!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 4 2007, 03:00 AM~9150031
> *you know it!!!!!!!! nice fella. his bro tino, just did my switches for me. that was on the way to stl. for the black sunday show. most hated had a blowout and fucked up his beautiful wheel :uh:
> *


that sux


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radon_@Nov 3 2007, 12:49 PM~9146478
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats my car and yes they are 14's, and the a-arms arent extended they are just impala arms


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0







:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THATS ABOUT AS GOOD AS I COULD GET ON THE LAIL LIGHTS FOR YALL. THE RED IS NICE AND, WELL...RED. YHE PHOTO LOOKS SORTA PINKISH THOUGH.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## SANCHO2013 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO2013_@Nov 5 2007, 05:00 PM~9161150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, THATS CLEAN AS FUCK! much better lookin with those wheels


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

these are from the vegas super show topic.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 5 2007, 02:49 PM~9160458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO2013 (Nov 27, 2006)

u should checkout mah 65' on da 65 impalas only page its da white one all da way at da end


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 5 2007, 06:16 PM~9161921
> *Looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. i was worried id fuck the hole thing up. but, i likes. :biggrin: gotta try my hand at the back side markers now :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO2013_@Nov 5 2007, 06:36 PM~9162090
> *u should checkout mah 65' on da 65 impalas only page its da white one all da way at da end
> *


idid......i like.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 5 2007, 06:23 PM~9161390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I didn't take mine this one might of fucked me up over there


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 6 2007, 02:15 AM~9165367
> *I'm glad I didn't take mine this one might of fucked me up over there
> *


that shit would be a draw! really nice though. id like to see the hole thing.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

T. TO THE T. TO THE T.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 6 2007, 10:17 AM~9166402
> *that shit would be a draw!  really nice though. id like to see the hole thing.
> *


Yeah I'd like to see the whole thing myself


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

page 99...........whos gonna top it off???? :0  :dunno: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up Noah your keeping this thing alive man


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Glad to see more pics, any more of the purple one from Amigos?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up BIG NICK what the fuck you been up to homie??


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

sup ya'll !!! aye mosthated have you had any luck on sellin your Elco ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2007, 01:28 AM~9181358
> *What up Noah your keeping this thing alive man
> *


what can i say, i LOOOOOOVE el caminos!!!! id rather peep a hole magazine of elcos than a mag of tits and ass............for real. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 8 2007, 01:51 AM~9181462
> *Glad to see more pics, any more of the purple one from Amigos?
> *


i wish. none as of yet.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 8 2007, 09:09 AM~9182450
> *what can i say, i LOOOOOOVE el caminos!!!! id rather peep a hole magazine of elcos than a mag of tits and ass............for real. :biggrin:
> *


dont get me wrong, i do love some butt. jus like them elcos more.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2007, 03:13 AM~9181571
> *What up BIG NICK what the fuck you been up to homie??
> *


Just working on this video and the Elco. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Nov 8 2007, 07:48 AM~9181832
> *sup ya'll !!! aye mosthated have you had any luck on sellin your Elco ?
> *


Actually yeah it's being sold to a Rollerz Only homie but he isn't gonna pick it up until close to the summer but will begin paying on it as of the 15th of this month.Don't worry fellas I'll buy another and stay in this topic


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 8 2007, 02:39 PM~9184696
> *Actually yeah it's being sold to a Rollerz Only homie but he isn't gonna pick it up until close to the summer but will begin paying on it as of the 15th of this month.Don't worry fellas I'll buy another and stay in this topic
> *


why are you sellin it???? just to start over? is he gonna flip it up or what? or is he just gonna through up the plaque and call it done??????????????????? :uh: i dont like the sound of this. makes me wanna poop on something.......


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 8 2007, 04:55 PM~9184815
> *why are you sellin it???? just to start over? is he gonna flip it up or what? or is he just gonna through up the plaque and call it done??????????????????? :uh:  i dont like the sound of this. makes me wanna poop on something.......
> *


 :nono: :nono: 

Rollerz only don't do thangs like that. I will leave somethings, but the car will be going too the KANDYMAN, and the Engraver by the time I get all of it paid off. New set up, and some addition fiberglass work in the interiour


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 8 2007, 03:48 PM~9185102
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> Rollerz only don't do thangs like that.  I will leave somethings, but the car will be going too the KANDYMAN, and the Engraver by the time I get all of it paid off.  New set up, and some addition fiberglass work in the interiour
> *


goooooood. id hate to just see it chang hands. you know. its no fun to see someone elses blood, sweat, and tears go into someone elses hands with no changes. i figured that you would change it up being its goin into the hands of a r.o. member. i just think of having to give up my project and its a shitty feeling. the same feeling i get when i think of him selling it. BUT.....whatever. p.s. :nono: :nono: that shits funny.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 8 2007, 05:56 PM~9185171
> *goooooood. id hate to just see it chang hands. you know. its no fun to see someone elses blood, sweat, and tears go into someone elses hands with no changes. i figured that you would change it up being its goin into the hands of a r.o. member. i just think of having to give up my project and its a shitty feeling. the same feeling i get when i think of him selling it. BUT.....whatever. p.s. :nono:  :nono: that shits funny.
> *


WELL LOOK IN VEHICLES UNDER BIG BODY FOR SALE, IT IS A 94 ROADMASTER, THAT WAS MY LAST PROJECT THAT I JUST LOST THE LOVE FOR, AND LOOK AT IT KNOW


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 23 2007, 01:10 PM~9066523
> *my homies
> 
> 
> ...


did he build this or buy it....this looks like an old elco from my old club


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Nov 8 2007, 08:29 PM~9187035
> *did he build this or buy it....this looks like an old elco from my old club
> *


x2 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB+Nov 8 2007, 08:29 PM~9187035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know its my homies :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 8 2007, 03:55 PM~9184815
> *why are you sellin it???? just to start over? is he gonna flip it up or what? or is he just gonna through up the plaque and call it done??????????????????? :uh:  i dont like the sound of this. makes me wanna poop on something.......
> *


I just want to do something different I don't know what yet but it'll be different to me anyways. And the RO homie will do what is needed to this car so it'll get the respect it deserves. Really yeah I'm gonna be sad to see it go but there will be others...And as far as him buying a built ride I know he's built rides and is capable of it but when your going to fight the war like he is and is gonna miss out on so much in a years time he wants to come back and ride and not be barely in a building stage and that should be understandable to all.............


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 9 2007, 02:36 PM~9191485
> *I just want to do something different I don't know what yet but it'll be different to me anyways. And the RO homie will do what is needed to this car so it'll get the respect it deserves. Really yeah I'm gonna be sad to see it go but there will be others...And as far as him buying a built ride I know he's built rides and is capable of it but when your going to fight the war like he is and is gonna miss out on so much in a years time he wants to come back and ride and not be barely in a building stage and that should be understandable to all.............
> *


DAMN I COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i Thinkn about Sectioning my front bumber, to give it a more fited look.
Has any body ever tried this and if so any pics. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 9 2007, 01:37 PM~9191814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 9 2007, 03:37 PM~9191814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 9 2007, 12:37 PM~9191814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 9 2007, 02:37 PM~9191814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know where to get one of those then I'd have a 59 elco and a 59 2dr hardtop :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 9 2007, 12:36 PM~9191485
> *I just want to do something different I don't know what yet but it'll be different to me anyways. And the RO homie will do what is needed to this car so it'll get the respect it deserves. Really yeah I'm gonna be sad to see it go but there will be others...And as far as him buying a built ride I know he's built rides and is capable of it but when your going to fight the war like he is and is gonna miss out on so much in a years time he wants to come back and ride and not be barely in a building stage and that should be understandable to all.............
> *


i feel ya! thats cool. you dont know what your next project is gonna be? ..........elco???


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 10 2007, 04:10 PM~9199354
> *I know where to get one of those then I'd have a 59 elco and a 59 2dr hardtop :0  :0
> *


BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 10 2007, 08:14 PM~9199877
> *BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I"m thinking about it and yes Noah my next ride will be elco I went and looked at one today it was a mess I didn't want to deal with


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2007, 12:52 AM~9201820
> *I"m thinking about it and yes Noah my next ride will be elco I went and looked at one today it was a mess I didn't want to deal with
> *


thats good to hear. i started to think maybe you just happend to have an el camino, and, desided you should fix it up since you had had it anyway. you know how that goes. lotta people want to flip the front clips and fuck up the body, which just happen to be the features i fell in love with on first sight. because they want it to look like a diffrent car. :angry: im pumped to see how you build the next one!!!! you definately have a great eye and great taste in gettin creative on these things. good luck on you search!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 11 2007, 12:01 PM~9203368
> *thats good to hear. i started to think maybe you just happend to have an el camino, and, desided you should fix it up since you had had it anyway. you know how that goes. lotta people want to flip the front clips and fuck up the body, which just happen to be the features i fell in love with on first sight.  because they want it to look like a diffrent car. :angry:  im pumped to see how you build the next one!!!! you definately have a great eye and great taste in gettin creative on these things. good luck on you search!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie I appreciate it and I feel ya on the stock front ends I love em


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 9 2007, 01:37 PM~9191814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats perrdy! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 9 2007, 01:37 PM~9191814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Clean. Thats what im Looking for!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

*TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.*


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

NICE CAR. :0


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...106071613-2.jpg


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...rent=Pic1-2.jpg


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...rent=Pic3-3.jpg


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

the paint is not done yet !...


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD SO FAR.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

Whats up Noah and Mosthated, how ya'll fools doin !!! cant wait to see what you bust out next Mosthated im sure it will be somethin to drool over.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Nov 13 2007, 08:22 AM~9216914
> *Whats up Noah and Mosthated, how ya'll fools doin !!!  cant wait to see what you bust out next Mosthated im sure it will be somethin to drool over.....
> *


I hope so doggie thanks for the recognition so you sell your elco yet??


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2007, 08:14 AM~9217162
> *I hope so doggie thanks for the recognition so you sell your elco yet??
> *




I might be, homie supposed to be comin out from Cali, so we'll see, it was never for sale but he hit me off offerin me a price I cant refuse :biggrin: so if he's a man of his word he will be flyin in on the 24th and leavin the same day with her :0, but then again if he doesnt it wont hurt me cause I never really wanted to sell it anyway...SO it is what it is, 


do you already have another project in the works or are you gonna cruise the elco till buddy comes and picks it up when he gets back ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Nov 14 2007, 06:25 AM~9224451
> *I might be, homie supposed to be comin out from Cali, so we'll see, it was never for sale but he hit me off offerin me a price I cant refuse  :biggrin:  so if he's a man of his word he will be flyin in on the 24th and leavin the same day with her  :0,  but then again if he doesnt it wont hurt me cause I never really wanted to sell it anyway...SO it is what it is,
> do you already have another project in the works or are you gonna cruise the  elco till buddy comes and picks it up when he gets back ?
> *


Thats coo about your car so what you got next in store? I don't have a project yet I don't even know what I want to do. Actually once he makes a payment on the elco it won't be driven by me anylonger because I don't want anything to happen to it. I want to build a hopper but I'm not a baller so I hate to spend that kind of cash on a car I'm gonna beat up. when I say hopper not a radical hopper just a nice street hopper with some chrome undies but we'll have to see..


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 08:06 AM~9224951
> *Thats coo about your car so what you got next in store? I don't have a project yet I don't even know what I want to do. Actually once he makes a payment on the elco it won't be driven by me anylonger because I don't want anything to happen to it. I want to build a hopper but I'm not a baller so I hate to spend that kind of cash on a car I'm gonna beat up. when I say hopper not a radical hopper just a nice street hopper with some chrome undies but we'll have to see..
> *



not even sure yet bro, want something nice, might get back into another elco if I find one thats decent, just something about them cars, but who knows, I change my mind on a minute to minute basis :biggrin: I understand bout not drivin the car wouldnt want to jeopardize the sale pending, well you sure fooled me, by the looks of your car it sure does seem like your a baller  thats exactly what Im tryin to do next is build me a nice clean street/show hopper somethin that I can occasionally bang if somebody talks shit :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Nov 13 2007, 07:22 AM~9216914
> *Whats up Noah and Mosthated, how ya'll fools doin !!!  cant wait to see what you bust out next Mosthated im sure it will be somethin to drool over.....
> *


sup main? just workin on this ride. iv come across alot of debate on my color choices. im gonna post some photos for everyone to shed some of their opinons. this means you too. please. good or bad. i dont care. i just want honest opinions.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

okay. heres the deal. peeps are STRAIT HATING on the orange i chose to put in the bed of my ride. im getting the interior dont this week, and i chose a peanutbutter and dark brown to match the top. i also requested orange threading to go throughout to match. the stitching is very subtle. keep in mind, the bed is covered now with a black cover which dims down the loudass orange. BUT, i like the orange because, when the cover is open (opens like a trunk lid) you can see everything with no problem due to contrast. and it would compliment the other orange accents. i admit, im even wishywashy about this color combo, but i do believe it will work in the end. also the pinstriping should and hopefully WILL tie it all together......? im posting all the photos i have to show the colors and plans with the striping colors. please give me your opinions, good or bad. id like to know what everyone thinks before i go and fuck everything up and waste the money. thanks to all who helps in this matter! its greatly appreciated. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:21 AM~9225902
> *not even sure yet bro, want something nice, might get back into another elco if I find one thats decent, just something about them cars, but who knows, I change my mind on a minute to minute basis  :biggrin:  I understand bout not drivin the car wouldnt want to jeopardize the sale pending, well you sure fooled me, by the looks of your car it sure does seem like your a baller   thats exactly what Im tryin to do next is build me a nice clean street/show hopper somethin that I can occasionally bang if somebody talks shit :biggrin:
> *


Exactly and I might be the one talking shit to them to start :cheesy: Just kidding I'm not that way.Well good luck on your sale and I hope you end up happy in the end. And noah it's not my choice of colors to match but hey if the browns can do it so can you


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Check out my homie Max's elco.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 14 2007, 11:57 AM~9226576
> *okay. heres the deal. peeps are STRAIT HATING on the orange i chose to put in the bed of my ride. im getting the interior dont this week, and i chose a peanutbutter and dark brown to match the top. i also requested orange threading to go throughout to match. the stitching is very subtle. keep in mind, the bed is covered now with a black cover which dims down the loudass orange. BUT, i like the orange because, when the cover is open (opens like a trunk lid) you can see everything with no problem due to contrast. and it would compliment the other orange accents. i admit, im even wishywashy about this color combo, but i do believe it will work in the end. also the pinstriping should and hopefully WILL tie it all together......? im posting all the photos i have to show the colors and plans with the striping colors. please give me your opinions, good or bad. id like to know what everyone thinks before i go and fuck everything up and waste the money. thanks to all who helps in this matter! its greatly appreciated. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 14 2007, 11:57 AM~9226576
> *okay. heres the deal. peeps are STRAIT HATING on the orange i chose to put in the bed of my ride. im getting the interior dont this week, and i chose a peanutbutter and dark brown to match the top. i also requested orange threading to go throughout to match. the stitching is very subtle. keep in mind, the bed is covered now with a black cover which dims down the loudass orange. BUT, i like the orange because, when the cover is open (opens like a trunk lid) you can see everything with no problem due to contrast. and it would compliment the other orange accents. i admit, im even wishywashy about this color combo, but i do believe it will work in the end. also the pinstriping should and hopefully WILL tie it all together......? im posting all the photos i have to show the colors and plans with the striping colors. please give me your opinions, good or bad. id like to know what everyone thinks before i go and fuck everything up and waste the money. thanks to all who helps in this matter! its greatly appreciated. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

it looks clean with the bed cover.
and ur pic just rested my case fosho, 
-about the bed covers :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 14 2007, 04:06 PM~9228393
> *it looks clean with the bed cover.
> and ur pic just rested my case fosho,
> -about the bed covers  :biggrin:
> *


yeah man. i ment to post that pic for you a while back. did you get one yet? what do you think of my color quest??? i need help!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There you go BIG NICK welcome back homie you had the pics on lock the Elco topic needs you :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i haven't got mine yet i need to paint my bed first.
another question is the cover water tight?

i like the the color combos, it matches ur nockoffs and soon ut will match the upolstry n pinstriping. i think some orange pinstriping will help it out nicely.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

u should paint the wires orange


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 14 2007, 04:32 PM~9228615
> *u should paint the wires orange
> *


so you think i should continue with the orange? :uh:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

make the haters eat there wordz!
cuz when the car is all said n done
it will look hot!


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i Thinkn about Sectioning my front bumber, to give it a more fited look.
Has any body ever tried this and if so any pics. n i'm not talkn fiberglass cuz i wana chrome it still


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 14 2007, 04:45 PM~9228700
> *make the haters eat there wordz!
> cuz when the car is all said n done
> it will look hot!
> *


thanks man. i think it will work too. most people are just scared of change, or somthing new. thats where i can see people steering away............the unknown.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 14 2007, 04:46 PM~9228706
> *i Thinkn about Sectioning my front bumber, to give it a more fited look.
> Has any body ever tried this and if so any pics. n i'm not talkn fiberglass cuz i wana chrome it still
> *


sounds cool.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

I love this EL Co :biggrin: 
Thats how i want mine to sit


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 14 2007, 04:55 PM~9228775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow! thats buff as fuck. bet it sounds like a monster.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 04:19 PM~9228501
> *There you go BIG NICK welcome back homie you had the pics on lock the Elco topic needs you :biggrin:
> *


i agree!


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 14 2007, 05:17 PM~9228919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!!!!! that thing could prolly throw off the earths rotation. BURN RUBBER :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 14 2007, 05:55 PM~9228775
> *Thats how i want mine to sit
> *


You should see my homies if your into that hotrod look I'll try and get some pics for you it's nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hows this for irony? i just opened it after typing this crap. ha!


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt for the orange elcos!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Nov 14 2007, 08:28 PM~9230349
> *ttt for the orange elcos!!!
> *


im liking the way your paint is comming along. i like the double line from the 2tone zone. looks good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here is a pic of my friends elco it has a 383 stroker in it :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 14 2007, 07:31 PM~9230360
> *im liking the way your paint is comming along. i like the double line from the 2tone zone. looks good.
> *


thanks homie hopefully monday ill have the completed pics!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Nov 14 2007, 04:19 PM~9228501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know what your talking about, do you mean push it back a few inches so it sits almost flush? I'm gonna look for some pics.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 03:47 AM~9232351
> *:uh:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 keep posting..........P L E A S E !!!!!!!!!!! LOVE EM.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 14 2007, 11:57 AM~9226576
> *okay. heres the deal. peeps are STRAIT HATING on the orange i chose to put in the bed of my ride. im getting the interior dont this week, and i chose a peanutbutter and dark brown to match the top. i also requested orange threading to go throughout to match. the stitching is very subtle. keep in mind, the bed is covered now with a black cover which dims down the loudass orange. BUT, i like the orange because, when the cover is open (opens like a trunk lid) you can see everything with no problem due to contrast. and it would compliment the other orange accents. i admit, im even wishywashy about this color combo, but i do believe it will work in the end. also the pinstriping should and hopefully WILL tie it all together......? im posting all the photos i have to show the colors and plans with the striping colors. please give me your opinions, good or bad. id like to know what everyone thinks before i go and fuck everything up and waste the money. thanks to all who helps in this matter! its greatly appreciated. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


HELP


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 14 2007, 10:14 PM~9231595
> *here is a pic of my friends elco it has a 383 stroker in it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hem...i like the moter n that the car is clean :biggrin: , BBBBBut i hate the car. hood is to big, tires to wide, should i go on...Sorry but not my style, maybe back in 1985. :thumbsdown:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 15 2007, 08:32 AM~9233269
> *HELP
> *


The orange pinstriping would definitley go a long way in making the bed color work. i would incorporate more orange in the interior instead of just the stitching. Orange stitching in an otherwise brown interior would look like the upholsterer just used the wrong color thread. He should be able to incorporate all three of the colors you plan to use. Another thing, do not overpower the car with too much pinstriping. You see too much pinstriping on so many lowriders today. It's almost like these guys forgot about using patterns in their paint and are trying to make up for it with striping. Too bad you aren't close to me. I do custom interiors when the mood strikes me and I wouldn't mind doing another. My Elco is due for a makeover soon in the bed and I'm thinking about maybe doing the inside too.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 15 2007, 06:16 PM~9237072
> *The orange pinstriping would definitley go a long way in making the bed color work. i would incorporate more orange in the interior instead of just the stitching. Orange stitching in an otherwise brown interior would look like the upholsterer just used the wrong color thread. He should be able to incorporate all three of the colors you plan to use. Another thing, do not overpower the car with too much pinstriping. You see too much pinstriping on so many lowriders today. It's almost like these guys forgot about using patterns in their paint and are trying to make up for it with striping. Too bad you aren't close to me. I do custom interiors when the mood strikes me and I wouldn't mind doing another. My Elco is due for a makeover soon in the bed and I'm thinking about maybe doing the inside too.
> *


thank you. very good advice. im glad you actually had somthing to say that i can agree with. thank you for taking the time. ill post pictures when the interior gets finished. and i also agree with the striping thing getting to outtahand. id like to keep it classy. p.s. im also going to cut down the orange in the bed with some diamond plating. im going to lay it down, so just the orange on the sides will be exposed. i think that will break it up even better.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 15 2007, 05:34 PM~9236279
> *hem...i like the moter n that the car is clean :biggrin: , BBBBBut i hate the car. hood is to big, tires to wide, should i go on...Sorry but not my style, maybe back in 1985.  :thumbsdown:
> *


Yeah the wheels are definately oldschool I told him throw some 20s on it it'll look slick but believe me it's a bad mother fucker


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2007, 10:06 PM~9239034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i likes dem mugs. nice photos of it. i also like the cars stance. youre gonna sleep like shit when its gone..............tossin and turning....................   j to the k?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 16 2007, 12:21 AM~9239505
> *i likes dem mugs. nice photos of it. i also like the cars stance. youre gonna sleep like shit when its gone..............tossin and turning....................     j to the k?
> *


Yeah tell me about it, it'll take some time


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 16 2007, 10:05 AM~9241466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


verry nice. i really like your two tones. beautiful.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 14 2007, 11:57 AM~9226576
> *okay. heres the deal. peeps are STRAIT HATING on the orange i chose to put in the bed of my ride. im getting the interior dont this week, and i chose a peanutbutter and dark brown to match the top. i also requested orange threading to go throughout to match. the stitching is very subtle. keep in mind, the bed is covered now with a black cover which dims down the loudass orange. BUT, i like the orange because, when the cover is open (opens like a trunk lid) you can see everything with no problem due to contrast. and it would compliment the other orange accents. i admit, im even wishywashy about this color combo, but i do believe it will work in the end. also the pinstriping should and hopefully WILL tie it all together......? im posting all the photos i have to show the colors and plans with the striping colors. please give me your opinions, good or bad. id like to know what everyone thinks before i go and fuck everything up and waste the money. thanks to all who helps in this matter! its greatly appreciated. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Nov 16 2007, 11:47 AM~9242128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blingbling. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 16 2007, 02:43 PM~9243249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of car do you have? you sure have a bunch of elco photos. and i like it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 16 2007, 02:46 PM~9243268
> *what kind of car do you have? you sure have a bunch of elco photos. and i like it :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully I'll have a elco done soon. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 16 2007, 10:47 AM~9241334
> *:cheesy:
> *


You like them pics homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone selling elco parts?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 16 2007, 04:01 PM~9243374
> *Anyone selling elco parts?
> *


what you looking for homie like the stuff you explained to me??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2007, 03:02 PM~9243381
> *what you looking for homie like the stuff you explained to me??
> *


Yea, all I need left to chrome is the hood latch, hinges, gear box, I need a roll pan, LS interior, and dash, that all I can think of for now.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

If anyone needs any Elco parts, lets me know, I have several parts cars.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 16 2007, 04:17 PM~9243473
> *If anyone needs any Elco parts, lets me know, I have several parts cars.
> *


I'll probably be hitting you up when I get me another one


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2007, 04:27 PM~9243920
> *I'll probably  be hitting you up when I get me another one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 17 2007, 03:00 AM~9246899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AM FEELING THIS ONE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

FUCK YESSSSSSS! MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn BIG NICK where you been hiding all these pics at :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 02:20 AM~9251649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lol O*C 68, I'm fast bro. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 02:26 AM~9251670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this you bro??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2007, 01:39 AM~9251723
> *is this you bro??
> *


Nah bro I'm a lil farther ahead than that lol. :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

looks like me right now hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 18 2007, 02:44 AM~9251926
> *looks like me right now hehehe :biggrin:
> *


I've been waiting for you to come back around :biggrin: How you doing bro, hows the progress? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 03:41 AM~9251918
> *Nah bro I'm a lil farther ahead than that lol. :biggrin:
> *


Post some progress pics don't be scarred


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2007, 02:55 AM~9251961
> *Post some progress pics don't be scarred
> *


Na lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

waiting to post the finish product thats cool


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 02:46 AM~9251933
> *I've been waiting for you to come back around :biggrin: How you doing bro, hows the progress? :biggrin:
> *


coming ready to get my frame painted now and the car soon i bought all the paint about a month ago had to take a break to generate some more revenue if u know what i mean then working on peoples projects doesnt help just adds to the delay nick so how is ur elco coming right now?????? yeah lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 18 2007, 03:43 AM~9252109
> *coming ready to get my frame painted  now  and the car soon i bought all the paint about a month ago had to take a break to generate some more revenue if u know what i mean then working on  peoples projects doesnt help just adds to the delay nick so how is ur elco coming  right now?????? yeah lets see some pics :biggrin:
> *


Where about the same stage, I just need to choose a color and get it to paint, and wait for a few chrome pieces to get back.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 10:59 AM~9252935
> *Where about the same stage, I just need to choose a color and get it to paint, and wait for a few chrome pieces to get back.
> *


tight for the ls elco's being built are you going to lift it???????? come on nick u cant say no you have to lol :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 18 2007, 11:43 AM~9253071
> *tight for the ls elco's being built are you going to lift it???????? come on nick u cant say no you have to lol :biggrin:
> *


big nick, without you, this page would be stagnent. keep'em comming. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2007, 03:42 AM~9252106
> *waiting to post the finish product thats cool
> *


I just want to get a little closer to being done, I've only been working on it since may, so its coming along. Me and my homeboy who lives just down the street are booth building elco, and we havnt shown eachother our cars, where gonna wait till there done. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 18 2007, 11:43 AM~9253071
> *tight for the ls elco's being built are you going to lift it???????? come on nick u cant say no you have to lol :biggrin:
> *


Its ready to hopp, but It will be nice too, clean hopper, just a normal lowrider . :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 04:25 PM~9254285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL. not my sorta thing, but well done.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 18 2007, 07:18 PM~9255216
> *THATS COOL. not my sorta thing, but well done.
> *


I like the red moldings.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 11:45 PM~9257195
> *I like the red moldings.
> *


most def. that was the first thing i noticed too. it works well.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 05:25 PM~9254285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd cruise the fuck out that bitch


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 18 2007, 09:18 PM~9255216
> *THATS COOL. not my sorta thing, but well done.
> *





x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 14 2007, 10:22 PM~9228068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think that this pic says it all,the car looks better not seeing the orange in the back.The more orange you add will go with your bed but that still don't mean it looks good with the brown.And i sure don't fill like i'm hatin we just trying to help you out.But like i told you it's your car so do what you want to do with it. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 19 2007, 05:46 AM~9258079
> *I think that this pic says it all,the car looks better not seeing the orange in the back.The more orange you add will go with your bed but that still don't mean it looks good with the brown.And i sure don't fill like i'm hatin we just trying to help you out.But like i told you it's your car so do what you want to do with it. :biggrin:
> *


F U C K I N H A A A A A A A Y Y Y T I N !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Nov 18 2007, 01:29 AM~9251682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this picture taken on pine or walnut? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

man, i wish i had some shit to post........ WAIT, ill be back!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

hey noah some chrome and brown spokes and chrome dish brown lip 13's would be tghtttttttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 19 2007, 04:49 PM~9260872
> *man, i wish i had some shit to post........ WAIT, ill be back!
> *










here we go. i drew this mug when i was i kid. no reference, just memory. thats why the features are incorrect. never finished due to some crome paint spilled on top. that was a long-assssss time ago!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Nov 19 2007, 04:52 PM~9260896
> *hey noah some chrome and brown spokes and chrome dish brown lip 13's would be tghtttttttt
> *


yeah, with gold nips and gold backs to match the gold flakes.........superb. :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Good pics MOST HATED :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: i need a passenger door and an 82 84 front end anyone wanna sell me some shit?


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...40.jpg....check out some more shit i did to my elco


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...=1118071441.jpg


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Lots of nice Elco's in this thread. But not enough 64-67. What's the deal?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 19 2007, 06:07 PM~9261510
> *Lots of nice Elco's in this thread.  But not enough 64-67.  What's the deal?
> *


well, wheres yours? lets peep that mugggggggg.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Coming along nice Rick.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

There's a full suspension on a reinforced frame all powdercoated in the NW for a 64-67 for sale, I'll have pics this weekend, if anyone is intrested.


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 19 2007, 06:46 PM~9261846
> *well, wheres yours? lets peep that mugggggggg.
> *


Sure. Here it is. It's basically a clean, stock El Camino right now. Blank canvas in a way.

I'm trying to get some inspiration. Seen a couple nice ones in this thread.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Tight^


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Nov 19 2007, 07:00 PM~9261452
> * http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k10/kyza...40.jpg....check out some more shit i did to my elco
> *


what grill did you use there?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 19 2007, 07:27 PM~9262109
> *Sure.  Here it is.  It's basically a clean, stock El Camino right now.  Blank canvas in a way.
> 
> I'm trying to get some inspiration.  Seen a couple nice ones in this thread.
> ...


SHIT! THATS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!!! got some inside flix?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

have you made it all the way through this topic yet? there is some good ones posted.


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 02:27 AM~9251672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does the monte LS clip bolt right on or is there alot of werk involved. love that look :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 19 2007, 06:30 PM~9262133
> *what grill did you use there?
> *


for the front end? billet with caprice lights bro......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Nov 19 2007, 10:50 PM~9263276
> *Does the monte LS clip bolt right on or is there alot of werk involved. love that look  :thumbsup:
> *


I believe it bolts right up you use the ls doors also and put the el camino glass in it. But if you want it 100% correct there is other body work involved


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 19 2007, 06:52 PM~9261389
> *Good pics MOST HATED :biggrin:
> *


I'll get some more up soon :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Nov 19 2007, 08:50 PM~9263276
> *Does the monte LS clip bolt right on or is there alot of werk involved. love that look  :thumbsup:
> *


Doesn't bolt right up. There is quite a bit of work involved. You do not necessarilly have to use LS doors. '82 and up doors will work. Just have to change the mirrors. I have an old post somewhere that pretty much sums up everything you have to do.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 20 2007, 04:34 AM~9264962
> *Doesn't bolt right up. There is quite a bit of work involved. You do not necessarilly have to use LS doors. '82 and up doors will work. Just have to change the mirrors. I have an old post somewhere that pretty much sums up everything you have to do.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 03:28 AM~9264907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just bought some of that diamond crap for my bed. thats kind ofa bummer. hadnt seen it before. fuck murphy and his laws!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wait, is that the monte camino with the diamond plating in back? looks gooooood.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whatchall think of this? and yes, im serious.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 20 2007, 08:34 PM~9267531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: Just let me finish your ride. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And yes i'm serious. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Noah stay with the black bed cover being different isn't always better


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yall some scaredy cats! peep this shit out.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2007, 01:42 PM~9267590
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: Just let me finish your ride. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> And yes i'm serious. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this shit is FUNNY!!!!! im actually laughing out loud. fabian, you know you love this shit. im bringing amusement into your life. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9267626
> *Noah stay with the black bed cover being different isn't always better
> *


Thats what i've been saying. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9267626
> *Noah stay with the black bed cover being different isn't always better
> *


Thats what i've been saying. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 20 2007, 09:01 PM~9267747
> *this shit is FUNNY!!!!! im actually laughing out loud. fabian, you know you love this shit. im bringing amusement into your life. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I think your color blind homie. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2007, 02:54 PM~9267807
> *Thats what i've been saying. :biggrin:
> *


im keeping the cover on the bed fo sho.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2007, 01:42 PM~9267590
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: Just let me finish your ride. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> And yes i'm serious. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well, if you could, what would you do specifically to it. interior color and bed color AND pinstripe color........humor me. anyone can chime in on this one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 20 2007, 04:55 PM~9268251
> *well, if you could, what would you do specifically to it. interior color and bed color AND pinstripe color........humor me.  anyone can chime in on this one
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 15 2007, 01:56 AM~9232239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pic like this one. The are 1973 to 77. I use to have A 1975 Supersport with Bucket swivel seats.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MHCC :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 06:17 PM~9268899
> *MHCC :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 18 2007, 10:18 PM~9255216
> *THATS COOL. not my sorta thing, but well done.
> *



Not exactly my style either but.. I can appreciate the work, crafstmanship, and attention to detail. Nice.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

I like the way this looks


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

After sellin it five years ago & movin away it found me again!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2007, 04:10 PM~9268393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i like this one. i have had it saved to my desktop for a wile. i wonder if that is gold leafing on the side. he also has "lambo" doors which i dont really like much, but that car is cool. that creamish color is probably the color ill do in my bed.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

back in 96


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

first day I got it when I turned 17 back in 96


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

What are the plans MrOustanding64?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2007, 04:16 PM~9268443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wait, i ment this one. tizight!!!!.................as the kids say. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Nov 20 2007, 05:57 PM~9269159
> *I like the way this looks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Outstanding64, mrchevy59, *UCE IV LIFE*, noah
:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 06:09 PM~9269273
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.Outstanding64, mrchevy59, UCE IV LIFE, noah
> :wave:
> *


i love this topic!!! you can always find me here.


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 20 2007, 10:55 PM~9268251
> *well, if you could, what would you do specifically to it. interior color and bed color AND pinstripe color........humor me.  anyone can chime in on this one
> *


I like this color with your brown maybe mixed with some darker brown.and on the strippin i'd leave it up to curley he knows his shit. :biggrin: Just my 2 cents.Or you could go with red,and pink shit what do i know. :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Heres some pics that I found of my car.......


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 09:04 PM~9269230
> *What are the plans MrOustanding64?
> *



Yeah, what are the plans? It seems to be in good overall shape. Great start. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 10:27 AM~9266631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT THATS MY SHIT!!! NOT DONE JUST YET!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Nov 20 2007, 07:58 PM~9270074
> *Heres some pics that I found of my car.......
> 
> 
> ...


man, youre a photoshop pro! wish i could do that. did you see my skill a few pages back??? yeah, well, ITS hot! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2007, 07:48 PM~9269995
> *I like this color with your brown maybe mixed with some darker brown.and on the strippin i'd leave it up to curley he knows his shit. :biggrin: Just my 2 cents.Or you could go with red,and pink shit what do i know. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmm. red and pinkshit, that actually sounds really cool together! with the brown and orange too. right? thanks bro. awesome combo! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

no. on the real....im gonna get rid of the orange. i do like the cream/ peanutbutter look. i want curly to do this thang but, ive talked to my guy, and hes down to start after i get the interior done with yall. when is he gonna come...roughly atleast? i asked sean if he was gonna work on turkey day. i said not to but he wants to. i also said not to use the orange in the stitching :uh: anyway, when should i drop off the ride? i was supposed to on wed night. whats up homie?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Nov 20 2007, 07:58 PM~9270074
> *Heres some pics that I found of my car.......
> 
> 
> ...


I had those photoshops made, I think I'm gonna paint my car like the first purple one. :biggrin: By the way muffin your's is defiantly one of my favorite. Do you mind showing better pics of the rear suspension?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

cool pics nick cant wait to see it when you are done damm thought i would beat you frame work is kicking my ass almost done though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 21 2007, 02:35 AM~9272294
> *cool pics nick cant wait to see it when you are done damm thought i would beat you frame work is kicking my ass almost done  though :biggrin:
> *


What you doing a frame wrap??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 21 2007, 01:35 AM~9272294
> *cool pics nick cant wait to see it when you are done damm thought i would beat you frame work is kicking my ass almost done  though :biggrin:
> *


I'm being held up on the body modifications right now, and fucking body men are expensive, no one works for beer no more.  :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

peep that o.g.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i ment this o.g. it posted my ride twice...?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 10:43 PM~9271253
> *I had those photoshops made, I think I'm gonna paint my car like the first purple one. :biggrin:  By the way muffin your's is defiantly one of my favorite. Do you mind showing better pics of the rear suspension?
> *


 damn. photo shop some cool shit on mine.  ill be your friend. :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 10:00 AM~9273674
> *What you doing a frame wrap??
> *


partial wrap i boxed in the back strapped the center and box the cross memer almost done


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 21 2007, 11:44 AM~9274502
> *damn. photo shop some cool shit on mine.   ill be your friend. :biggrin:
> *


I didnt do it, it was Gloss Hogg, hes good.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 10:43 PM~9271253
> *I had those photoshops made, I think I'm gonna paint my car like the first purple one. :biggrin:  By the way muffin your's is defiantly one of my favorite. Do you mind showing better pics of the rear suspension?
> *


What program do you use to Photoshop patterns on the cars?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Nov 21 2007, 01:12 PM~9275070
> *What program do you use to Photoshop patterns on the cars?
> *


Photoshop is the program, its not a easy program to use though.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2007, 01:14 PM~9275093
> *Photoshop is the program, its not a easy program to use though.
> *


thanks bro,I'll give it a try


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Nov 21 2007, 01:19 PM~9275147
> *thanks bro,I'll give it a try
> *


Post it when your done. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 21 2007, 01:27 PM~9274745
> *partial wrap  i boxed in the back strapped the center and box the cross memer almost done
> *


Was this your first time??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2007, 02:21 PM~9275615
> *Post it when your done. :biggrin:
> *


did you pay that fella to do the photoshop?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

found one.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 10:43 PM~9271253
> *I had those photoshops made, I think I'm gonna paint my car like the first purple one. :biggrin:  By the way muffin your's is defiantly one of my favorite. Do you mind showing better pics of the rear suspension?
> *



THANKS..........Thats sweet!!! I like them both, it will look good when your done!!!!! Post up pics of your car when its done or even while in progress...... Ill see what pics I come up with, I have to look for them....... Can I download photoshops or do I have to buy the program?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 21 2007, 05:04 PM~9276753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Contagious 509!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

beautifull


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

dope shot.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Nov 21 2007, 06:29 PM~9276891
> *Contagious 509!
> 
> 
> ...


Those the pics I've been waiting for


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2007, 07:36 PM~9277837
> *Those the pics I've been waiting for
> *


 :thumbsup: That's all I got of that one.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 21 2007, 06:27 PM~9277324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*hey that was here in Tucson, that Limo in the backround had MOBILE STRIPPERS IN IT!!! :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont know what it is, but i think it looks even cooler when youre driving it. gives it that street ride look i guess. lokks real nice man. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i see you michael.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2007, 02:48 AM~9280437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Washington plate I see?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2007, 03:03 AM~9280470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No rust!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 20 2007, 06:04 PM~9269230
> *What are the plans MrOustanding64?
> *



Maybe sell it? Or fix it up for my daily


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING YALL!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 22 2007, 04:14 PM~9283811
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING YALL!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Whats different? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2007, 10:35 AM~9287462
> *Whats different?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice. you got rid of the window brace. how do you think that would work with the body flex? looks really cool.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

are you gonna do the ls front clip thang?


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 23 2007, 01:25 PM~9288236
> *are you gonna do the ls front clip thang?
> *



I think he should!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

no window brace means no window back there so no side windows period I would think


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 23 2007, 06:01 PM~9289922
> *no window brace means no window back there so no side windows period I would think
> *


yeah. i always wondered how you could work somthing out for that. im sure theres some sorta way to build that area. ???


----------



## SANCHO2013 (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO2013_@Nov 23 2007, 11:58 PM~9292744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 24 2007, 11:18 AM~9293937
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wasnt there wires on that thing before? :uh: i dont know why i quoted you....habit i guess.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 23 2007, 11:35 AM~9287462
> *Whats different?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I think the only way to accomplish this with working windows would be either a roll up quarter window or extend the doors and have a custom glass made to fit which would be difficult it can be done easy though with no side windows but then it wouldn't be driven in any sort of rain


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2007, 03:30 AM~9298804
> *I think the only way to accomplish this with working windows would be either a roll up quarter window or extend the doors and have a custom glass made to fit which would be difficult it can be done easy though with no side windows but then it wouldn't be driven in any sort of rain
> *


the roll down method seems like the easiest, more logical way to do it. i would think...? show us how it goes down WHEN it goes down. id love to see.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this topic has been bangin lately. good job peeps! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 24 2007, 06:18 PM~9296538
> *wasnt there wires on that thing before? :uh: i dont know why i quoted you....habit i guess.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

dubs and above had one.







normally i get on ther just to be a pest. theres some serious humor on that mug.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 25 2007, 07:59 PM~9302664
> *dubs and above had one.
> 
> 
> ...


is it me or is that side mirror on there all crooked??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2007, 11:22 PM~9304997
> *is it me or is that side mirror on there all crooked??
> *


like most cops. crooked then a motha.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SICK!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WHAT THE F? CADDY CAMINO!!?????


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 11:24 AM~9308089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Bad ass,Nice pic NOAH!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I found them on the jap thread. bitchin photos, i agree!!!! but, ill go ahead and take the credit. :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

wow thats a bad ass 59 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 26 2007, 01:02 PM~9308377
> *wow thats a bad ass 59  :0
> *


i was gonna pm you for that one. i new you would dig it!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Good job Noah!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 26 2007, 02:34 PM~9309020
> *Good job Noah!
> *


thanks holmes. gotta try and keep up with yall foooos. you are a posting motha f&*[email protected] :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 01:22 PM~9308080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY SICK


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

X 1000000 Elco heaven. Damn.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9310096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baller :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 11:55 AM~9308305
> *I found them on the jap thread. bitchin photos, i agree!!!! but, ill go ahead and take the credit. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 01:55 PM~9308305
> *I found them on the jap thread. bitchin photos, i agree!!!! but, ill go ahead and take the credit. :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I seen that yellow one on there I forgot all about it that fucker is nice love yellow with the patterns man


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 12:22 PM~9308080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that yellow is bad ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 12:22 PM~9308080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit..
im painting mines yellow..
well actually a candy lime gold over a yellow base...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

well at least you'll have good reference. that makes me wanna do mine. it so damn shinny and hard lookin.....SHIIIIIT, DAMN, and FUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jul 5 2007, 12:11 AM~8237710
> *
> *


you killed it with the bumper kit!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I POSTED A CHROME GAS TANK IN CAR PART FOR SALEFOR AN EL CAMINO OF COURSE


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 27 2007, 11:19 PM~9321803
> *I POSTED A CHROME GAS TANK IN CAR PART FOR SALEFOR AN EL CAMINO OF COURSE
> *


YO. im the fella that pm'ed you. im still tryin to get that off you. gettin my interior done this week, then im goin right into the under carrage. thats when you come in. still askin the same price?????? pm me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Nov 28 2007, 12:07 AM~9321701
> *you killed it with the bumper kit!
> *


That car was stolen they posted the pic to help find it if I'm not mistaken


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:47 PM~9320290
> *well at least you'll have good reference. that makes me wanna do mine. it so damn shinny and hard lookin.....SHIIIIIT, DAMN, and FUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. well my paint reference is in my head..
but heres how it looks right now..

primer patterns..


















wont paint it till i lift it..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice patterns six713


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2007, 03:04 AM~9322681
> *nice patterns six713
> *


yea.. just some quick 20 min shit i did..
i was bored...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 08:08 AM~9323239
> *yea.. just some quick 20 min shit i did..
> i was bored...
> *


YOU PAINTED THAT??????? im tryin to get my shit patterned!! whats up? my homie might be going to texas soon to buy a rollers only ride. i could roll out too. hook a brotha up. is painting a full time job for you? LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

noah 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just cut the ass off. or keep it. i dont care. i likes!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 28 2007, 03:24 PM~9326426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad bitch!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i like lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............................................


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 28 2007, 05:47 PM~9326573
> *i like lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............................................
> *


Not me I love em :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2007, 05:31 PM~9326839
> *Not me I love em :cheesy:
> *


yeah, well i have sex with them, so beat that!!!! HA!!  ............... :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 28 2007, 06:48 PM~9326973
> *yeah, well i have sex with them, so beet that!!!! HA!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2007, 03:24 PM~9326432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED THIS ON YOUR ELCO


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 28 2007, 10:03 PM~9327917
> *YOU NEED THIS ON YOUR ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


NAW. HE DONT NEED IT. HES SELLIN THAT MUG. I NEEEEED IT MAN. I DUN TOLD YA. but now youre askin 100 bucks more then you were.?????  supwitdat???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 28 2007, 11:39 AM~9324561
> *YOU PAINTED THAT??????? im tryin to get my shit patterned!!  whats up? my homie might be going to texas soon to buy a rollers only ride. i could roll out too. hook a brotha up. is painting a full time job for you? LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!!!!
> *


YEA.. ITS FULL TIME... CHECK OUT MY TOPIC IN PAINT AND BODY..
LET ME KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT.. ILL SHOOT YOU A PRICE AND TURN AROUND TIME..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 11:38 PM~9328276
> *YEA.. ITS FULL TIME... CHECK OUT MY TOPIC IN PAINT AND BODY..
> LET ME KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT.. ILL SHOOT YOU A PRICE AND TURN AROUND TIME..
> *


Yo homie that paint looks sick you did a good job bro I guess thats why your sic713 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 28 2007, 11:03 PM~9327917
> *YOU NEED THIS ON YOUR ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


The car is pretty much sold I have the homie from RO flying in this Saturday to look it over so It's gone I think


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

they called this an elco. i like to call it GODDDDDAMNNNN!!!!!!!! :wow: :nicoderm: :yessad:  :yes: :thumbsup: :ugh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

????????????? :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I REALLY LIKE THE WAY THE TWO TONE ON THE TOP MODEL LOOKS. DONE WELL. I LI KE THE CURVE FROM THE TOP TO THE BOTTOM. (THE SILVER)


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 this shit would of been something else :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 28 2007, 10:51 PM~9328831
> *:0  this shit would of been something else :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


SO IS THIS THE FIRST REAL 2DOOR BIG BODY :0


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 28 2007, 09:25 PM~9328129
> *NAW. HE DONT NEED IT. HES SELLIN THAT MUG. I NEEEEED IT MAN. I DUN TOLD YA. but now youre askin 100 bucks more then you were.?????   supwitdat???
> *


I'LL DO $500 SHIPPED FOR YOU NOW WHAT...DONE DEAL..........I'AM SURE ITS GOING TO COST ME SOME CASH TO SHIP IT BUT ...THATS THE DEAL


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 29 2007, 02:37 AM~9328715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The silver and the blue Elco look really good. Nice pics. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2007, 11:29 PM~9328646
> *Yo homie that paint looks sick you did a good job bro I guess thats why your sic713 :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE..
YEA,, THATS WHERE THE NAME COMES FROM.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 29 2007, 03:30 AM~9329529
> *I'LL DO $500 SHIPPED FOR YOU NOW WHAT...DONE DEAL..........I'AM SURE ITS GOING TO COST ME SOME CASH TO SHIP IT BUT ...THATS THE DEAL
> *


i can work with that. pm'd.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2007, 02:01 AM~9280466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my Homie, Poor Boy Jay's old elco.
Where did you get that pic? :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2007, 02:00 AM~9280463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and this one.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Nov 29 2007, 02:32 PM~9332715
> *and this one.
> *


From cardomain homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 29 2007, 03:57 PM~9333987
> *ttt
> *


yeah. what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 29 2007, 05:03 AM~9327917
> *YOU NEED THIS ON YOUR ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


is that a dent in there??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure is


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

POST MORE PICTURES OF THIS CAR


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 29 2007, 09:03 PM~9336430
> *POST MORE PICTURES OF THIS CAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2007, 04:00 AM~9280463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is low in the back like it should be. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

More pics of yours Yetti. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 11:42 PM~9321957
> *yea.. well my paint reference is in my head..
> but heres how it looks right now..
> 
> ...


i want mine to look much like that. just another color scheme. how much would you charge for that exactly?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 01:03 AM~9338243
> *i want mine to look much like that. just another color scheme. how much would you charge for that exactly?
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 30 2007, 01:11 AM~9338275
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


you knoooooooow it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

WAZZUP MOSTHATED!! THAT ELCO I TOLD YOU ABOUT A WHILE BACK IS ALMOST DONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 10:38 PM~9328276
> *YEA.. ITS FULL TIME... CHECK OUT MY TOPIC IN PAINT AND BODY..
> LET ME KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT.. ILL SHOOT YOU A PRICE AND TURN AROUND TIME..
> *


i couldnt find your topic....? whats the title?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Nov 28 2007, 10:03 PM~9327917
> *YOU NEED THIS ON YOUR ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


just so everyone knows, i tried to buy this tank off this guy. he said he could remove the dents for me, so i requested he do so before i spend the "playa price" as he called it, for a turd of a product. thats when he soiled his diapers and called me a "bullshitter". just letting everyone know what kind of person they're dealing with. SO, if you want to spend way too much (playa price) on a dented up fule tank and get fucked around,.........drasticlolo is your man!!!!  GOODLUCK mr. lolo.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:0 



> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 12:25 PM~9340116
> *just so everyone knows, i tried to buy this tank off this guy. he said he could remove the dents for me, so i requested he do so before i spend the "playa price" as he called it, for a turd of a product. thats when he soiled his diapers and called me a "bullshitter". just letting everyone know what kind of person they're dealing with. SO, if you want to spend way too much (playa price) on a dented up fule tank and get fucked around,.........drasticlolo is your man!!!!  GOODLUCK mr. lolo.
> *


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 09:25 AM~9340116
> *just so everyone knows, i tried to buy this tank off this guy. he said he could remove the dents for me, so i requested he do so before i spend the "playa price" as he called it, for a turd of a product. thats when he soiled his diapers and called me a "bullshitter". just letting everyone know what kind of person they're dealing with. SO, if you want to spend way too much (playa price) on a dented up fule tank and get fucked around,.........drasticlolo is your man!!!!  GOODLUCK mr. lolo.
> *


Those dents aren't coming out without some body work and rechroming.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 30 2007, 04:14 PM~9342458
> *Those dents aren't coming out without some body work and rechroming.
> *


yeah, just what i was thinking. and IM the bullshitter. funny huh? he must be like 18 years old. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 04:26 PM~9342547
> *yeah, just what i was thinking. and IM the bullshitter. funny huh? he must be like 18 years old. :biggrin:
> *


i even offered 250 to him and thats me pickin it up... some people jus think they got platinum and gold type of shit... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 30 2007, 04:30 PM~9342586
> *i even offered 250 to him and thats me pickin it up...  some people jus think they got platinum and gold type of shit... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no shit! he actually told me in a pm, that i was a "broke bitch" and needed to "stop price checking" after i ask him to pop out the dents. some funny shit.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

no new pics nick???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 01:03 AM~9338243
> *i want mine to look much like that. just another color scheme. how much would you charge for that exactly?
> *


umm let me think about it..
just your roof and hood right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster-ridahs_@Nov 30 2007, 02:26 AM~9338321
> *WAZZUP  MOSTHATED!!  THAT ELCO I TOLD YOU ABOUT A WHILE BACK IS ALMOST DONE. :thumbsup:
> *


koo koo homie post it up when your done doggie :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 1 2007, 12:45 AM~9346743
> *umm let me think about it..
> just your roof and hood right?
> *


the roof only. kinda depends how long the process will be. how much for one and how much for both? time and money.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 1 2007, 09:13 AM~9347927
> *the roof only. kinda depends how long the process will be. how much for one and how much for both? time and money.
> *


600 for roof...
800 for both..

i can do it all in a day.. 2 days..
clear coat.. let dry... the buff


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 1 2007, 10:09 AM~9348161
> *600 for roof...
> 800 for both..
> 
> ...


welp, probably need to do both then. will you have to sand down the existing paint to do this job?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

HA..HA.. FUNNY HOW EVERYONE TELLS THE STORY IN THERE FAVOR... ITS ALL GOOD . THE DEAL WAS BETWEEN ME AND YOU "NOAH".. WHY YOU THROW IT ON BLAST ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS NOT BUY IT HOMIE...YOU TRYIN TO BE A LAY IT LOW HERO..... "YOU CAN HATE ME,,, BUT YOU CAN'T HATE ON ME"........ :cool:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 30 2007, 03:30 PM~9342586
> *i even offered 250 to him and thats me pickin it up...  some people jus think they got platinum and gold type of shit... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


PICK UP THE TANK HOMIE


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 30 2007, 03:26 PM~9342547
> *yeah, just what i was thinking. and IM the bullshitter. funny huh? he must be like 18 years old. :biggrin:
> *


WOW..32 YEARS HOMIE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 1 2007, 11:41 AM~9348549
> *HA..HA.. FUNNY HOW EVERYONE TELLS THE STORY IN THERE FAVOR... ITS ALL GOOD . THE DEAL WAS BETWEEN ME AND YOU "NOAH".. WHY YOU THROW IT ON BLAST ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS NOT BUY IT HOMIE...YOU TRYIN TO BE A LAY IT LOW HERO..... "YOU CAN HATE ME,,, BUT YOU CAN'T HATE ON ME"........ :cool:
> *


just want everyone to know how you TRY to do business. iv got every pm you sent and every reply i sent word for word. should i post them? i WAS tryin to buy it. you were just tryin to rip me and whoever else off. 250.00 is what its worth. NOT 500.00! P.S. if you are 32 years old, you should know how to use quotations (" ")properly.....just sayin.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 1 2007, 11:41 AM~9348549
> *HA..HA.. FUNNY HOW EVERYONE TELLS THE STORY IN THERE FAVOR... ITS ALL GOOD . THE DEAL WAS BETWEEN ME AND YOU "NOAH".. WHY YOU THROW IT ON BLAST ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS NOT BUY IT HOMIE...YOU TRYIN TO BE A LAY IT LOW HERO..... "YOU CAN HATE ME,,, BUT YOU CAN'T HATE ON ME"........ :cool:
> *


and not tryin to be a hero. i would, and im pretty sure you, would want to know what kind of person you are trying to buy something off of. especially if it 500.00 dollars worth. buy the way the word you used..."there" is actually, their. that shows ownership.  now you know how to use quotations, and spell properly. 32 huh? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

THATS ALL GOT .............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POST IT UP HOW IT REAL HAPPENED...YOU BUSTED...YOU THE THE 1 THAT DOESN'T NOAH NOTHING... :biggrin: PUTO


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

......







.....I DON'T GOT TIME FOR THIS DRAMA PEACE .......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

QUOTE]


> > > > > > > > > > [QU
> > > > > > > > > > OTE]TANK SHIPPED $500
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> ...


$500 LOST YOU WRONG FUCK YOU BROKE BITCH QUIT PRICE CHECKING[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]
SOORRY HOMIE THERE IS A DENT ON THERE IT CAME OUT SOMEWHAT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SOORRY HOMIE THERE IS A DENT ON THERE IT CAME OUT SOMEWHAT 

psychotic. :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> QUOTE]
> how do you make the transaction?


PAYPAL............ I'AM GOING TO TAKE A LOSE BUT OH WILL[/QUOTE]
thats not REALLY a bad deal at all on your end. i mean, has anyone even tried to get it off you? you been tryin to hustle this thing for a minut. i can try and do this on friday. iv never used paypal, so give me a call on friday if you can. that way i can have aomeone help me do this thang. word?.......word. 8165223498. the name is noah.[/QUOTE]
WHAT TIME YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU[/QUOTE]
well, is that a dent on the left side??? that will depend on a sale? 500?[/QUOTE]
ITS SMALL I'LL POP IT OUT IT HAPPENED WHEN I MOVED IT AROUND[/QUOTE]hate to be a cock sucker, but could you possibly pop it out and re post it for me?? i do want to buy it, cause it would be faster than me buying one, croming it, getting it back, then throughing it on. you dig? BUT, going through all that would cost me the same as getting it from you. so id like to see it look just as good as a new one for that price. thanks homie.
[/QUOTE]
LOOK HOMIE I WILL POP THE DENT FOR YOU BUT I'AM GOING TO ASK MORE JUST BE CUZ THATS SOMETHING YOU CAN DO ....ITS NOT GOING TO COST ME ANYTHING BUT I DEAL WITH BULLSHITTERS ALL DAY...U GET A PLAYA PRICE HND U STILL WANT ME TO JACK U OFF...THAT HAPPENED TO ME EARLYER WITH A *** ON HERE WITH MY AMPS SHOWED HIM IT TURNS ON AND NOW HE WON'T REPLY CHECK MY FEED BACK HOMIE ITS NT WORTH MY REP TO BURN PEOPLE I DEAL STARIGHT UP...PEACE ...TANK SOLD[/QUOTE]
thats alot of harsh wording for someone asking a lagitiment request. as for bullshitters, it appears that youre the shitter. you said in this pm that it was a little dent and was no problem to pop out. so it is a problem for you i ssuppose. you just want some fucking idiot to give you money for a piece a shit it seems. well, im no idiot! im not tryin to make you jump through hoops, i just dont want a turd of a product. so good luck selling that turd. as for your "rep"....fuck your feedback! you have displayed incompitance right here. it was a VERY SIMPLE TASK and you've acted like a child. thats 500 lost. [/QUOTE]
$500 LOST YOU WRONG FUCK YOU BROKE BITCH QUIT PRICE CHECKING[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]
SOORRY HOMIE THERE IS A DENT ON THERE IT CAME OUT SOMEWHAT
[/quote]
this is the pm transfer between us. sorry you guys need to play jury here, but he asked me to post it. i added this little message to the post which is why it says...edited by noah. thanks fellas for putting up with this bullshit. sorry we have to waste time and pages on a cool topic. just want everyone to know what kind of person is tryin to hustle and rip you all off. :uh:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW...U STILL GOING THREW THIS CHILDISH GAME.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> PAYPAL............ I'AM GOING TO TAKE A LOSE BUT OH WILL


thats not REALLY a bad deal at all on your end. i mean, has anyone even tried to get it off you? you been tryin to hustle this thing for a minut. i can try and do this on friday. iv never used paypal, so give me a call on friday if you can. that way i can have aomeone help me do this thang. word?.......word. 8165223498. the name is noah.[/QUOTE]
WHAT TIME YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU[/QUOTE]
well, is that a dent on the left side??? that will depend on a sale? 500?[/QUOTE]
ITS SMALL I'LL POP IT OUT IT HAPPENED WHEN I MOVED IT AROUND[/QUOTE]hate to be a cock sucker, but could you possibly pop it out and re post it for me?? i do want to buy it, cause it would be faster than me buying one, croming it, getting it back, then throughing it on. you dig? BUT, going through all that would cost me the same as getting it from you. so id like to see it look just as good as a new one for that price. thanks homie.
[/QUOTE]
LOOK HOMIE I WILL POP THE DENT FOR YOU BUT I'AM GOING TO ASK MORE JUST BE CUZ THATS SOMETHING YOU CAN DO ....ITS NOT GOING TO COST ME ANYTHING BUT I DEAL WITH BULLSHITTERS ALL DAY...U GET A PLAYA PRICE HND U STILL WANT ME TO JACK U OFF...THAT HAPPENED TO ME EARLYER WITH A *** ON HERE WITH MY AMPS SHOWED HIM IT TURNS ON AND NOW HE WON'T REPLY CHECK MY FEED BACK HOMIE ITS NT WORTH MY REP TO BURN PEOPLE I DEAL STARIGHT UP...PEACE ...TANK SOLD[/QUOTE]
thats alot of harsh wording for someone asking a lagitiment request. as for bullshitters, it appears that youre the shitter. you said in this pm that it was a little dent and was no problem to pop out. so it is a problem for you i ssuppose. you just want some fucking idiot to give you money for a piece a shit it seems. well, im no idiot! im not tryin to make you jump through hoops, i just dont want a turd of a product. so good luck selling that turd. as for your "rep"....fuck your feedback! you have displayed incompitance right here. it was a VERY SIMPLE TASK and you've acted like a child. thats 500 lost. [/QUOTE]
$500 LOST YOU WRONG FUCK YOU BROKE BITCH QUIT PRICE CHECKING[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]
SOORRY HOMIE THERE IS A DENT ON THERE IT CAME OUT SOMEWHAT
[/quote]
this is the pm transfer between us. sorry you guys need to play jury here, but he asked me to post it. i added this little message to the post which is why it says...edited by noah. thanks fellas for putting up with this bullshit. sorry we have to waste time and pages on a cool topic. just want everyone to know what kind of person is tryin to hustle and rip you all off. :uh:
[/quote]
TRUE IDOT HIT UP


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hope you all have glasses. sorry those came out so small. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this last one is hot as f*%#!!!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Why are you guys wasting time on this guy's dented gas tank??? Go to the junkyard, get a used tank. Cut it in half. Chrome it and mount it on your ride. That is what I have done for my '69 rag and my Elco. A hell of a lot cheaper than chroming a hole tank. And I don't have to worry about resealing the inside of the tank. There is no way he is going to pop the dents out of that tank. Not without doing a lot of work and rechroming. I wish him luck on the sale. He's going to need it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 1 2007, 07:06 PM~9350931
> *Why are you guys wasting time on this guy's dented gas tank??? Go to the junkyard, get a used tank. Cut it in half. Chrome it and mount it on your ride. That is what I have done for my '69 rag and my Elco. A hell of a lot cheaper than chroming a hole tank. And I don't have to worry about resealing the inside of the tank. There is no way he is going to pop the dents out of that tank. Not without doing a lot of work and rechroming. I wish him luck on the sale. He's going to need it.
> *


i thought the tank had to be brand new before chroming. is that not true? i found a brand new tank for 250.00 and to chrome it would be about 250.00 to 300.00. how do you reseal a tank? why dont you have to worry about that?......also on a lighter note, that fella and i are the bestest of buds now, and we are going to get matching tattoos that say b.f.f.= best friends forever. :cheesy: i actually do want to get the answers to those questions please. thanks


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 1 2007, 08:05 PM~9351257
> *i thought the tank had to be brand new before chroming. is that not true? i found a brand new tank for 250.00 and to chrome it would be about 250.00 to 300.00. how do you reseal a tank? why dont you have to worry about that?......also on a lighter note, that fella and i are the bestest of buds now, and we are going to get matching tattoos that say b.f.f.= best friends forever. :cheesy:  i actually do want to get the answers to those questions please. thanks
> *


Nah, man! you are going to cover the old tank with the chromed half section right over on top of it. Its a trick in the game.....you'll never know unless you get right under the car!! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 1 2007, 11:48 AM~9348579
> *WOW..32 YEARS HOMIE
> *


and still a ******, you call everyone a bullshitter even if they just throw a price at you. you're a fuckin goof and id personally never do business your thinking. all ruff and tuff like you're a somebody. gimme a break.

hold on while i buy some pieces from a seller without a stick up his ass for $20 cheaper.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Dec 1 2007, 08:23 PM~9351391
> *Nah, man! you are going to cover the old tank with the chromed half section right over on top of it. Its a trick in the game.....you'll never know unless you get right under the car!! :biggrin:
> *


i like what i hear, but how do you reseal that mug??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 1 2007, 08:28 PM~9351431
> *and still a ******, you call everyone a bullshitter even if they just throw a price at you. you're a fuckin goof and id personally never do business your thinking. all ruff and tuff like you're a somebody. gimme a break.
> 
> hold on while i buy some pieces from a seller without a stick up his ass for $20 cheaper.
> *


RIGHT!!!! you must be the "******" as the business man put it, that wanted to by that amp or whatever. and you found it cheaper. comedy all around. :uh:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

no he had some g-body chrome that i wanted.
i threw out a price and suddenly im a dumbass?
shit, i threw out a fucking price. if he told me it was "firm" there would have been no problems. but he got his panties all stretched out of shape.
i'll take a few names, but when im called a bullshitter - fuck you.
i'll keep my shit together 110%. few members on here do that and few people do this in "real life" as well. but when you get all pissy about something small. kiss my ass because i can be damn sure you aint better than me. and atleast i honor and will back up my shit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 1 2007, 09:05 PM~9351257
> *i thought the tank had to be brand new before chroming. is that not true? i found a brand new tank for 250.00 and to chrome it would be about 250.00 to 300.00. how do you reseal a tank? why dont you have to worry about that?......also on a lighter note, that fella and i are the bestest of buds now, and we are going to get matching tattoos that say b.f.f.= best friends forever. :cheesy:  i actually do want to get the answers to those questions please. thanks
> *


check ebay I thik the tanks are like 150 on there thats if your looking for a new one to plate just trying to help you out


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2007, 08:48 PM~9351579
> *check ebay I thik the tanks are like 150 on there thats if your looking for a new one to plate just trying to help you out
> *


bullet mirrors :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 1 2007, 08:48 PM~9351579
> *check ebay I thik the tanks are like 150 on there thats if your looking for a new one to plate just trying to help you out
> *


thank you mr. most hated. i like you. :biggrin: youre nice!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 1 2007, 07:05 PM~9351257
> *i thought the tank had to be brand new before chroming. is that not true? i found a brand new tank for 250.00 and to chrome it would be about 250.00 to 300.00. how do you reseal a tank? why dont you have to worry about that?......also on a lighter note, that fella and i are the bestest of buds now, and we are going to get matching tattoos that say b.f.f.= best friends forever. :cheesy:  i actually do want to get the answers to those questions please. thanks
> *


A tank doesn't have to be brand new to rechrome it. If it is a used tank and you are chroming the whole thing, the inside of the tank either needs to be cleaned to remove any contaniments(spelling) inside the tank. Once chromed, it needs to be reseal on the inside or the gas will eventually eat through it. If you use a cover, then all you would have to do is clean and paint the portions of the old tank so that everything looks good. I would do that to the non-shiny portions of a whole tank that has been chromed to prevent rust.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Here's a brand new gas tank on Ebay if that's the way you want to go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/78-87-El-Ca...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 1 2007, 07:58 PM~9351655
> *thank you mr. most hated. i like you. :biggrin: youre nice!
> *


YOU THE ***


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 1 2007, 09:04 PM~9351683
> *A tank doesn't have to be brand new to rechrome it. If it is a used tank and you are chroming the whole thing, the inside of the tank either needs to be cleaned to remove any contaniments(spelling) inside the tank. Once chromed, it needs to be reseal on the inside or the gas will eventually eat through it. If you use a cover, then all you would have to do is clean and paint the portions of the old tank so that everything looks good. I would do that to the non-shiny portions of a whole tank that has been chromed to prevent rust.
> *


i like you too mr. awesome 69. thanks alot for the help!  for some reason. the ebay page will not display.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 1 2007, 04:55 PM~9350277
> *WOW...U STILL GOING THREW THIS CHILDISH GAME.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

tight keep them ls elcaminos coming


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well the soon to be new owner came to see my elco and said he loved it :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> QUOTE]
> how do you make the transaction?


PAYPAL............ I'AM GOING TO TAKE A LOSE BUT OH WILL[/QUOTE]
thats not REALLY a bad deal at all on your end. i mean, has anyone even tried to get it off you? you been tryin to hustle this thing for a minut. i can try and do this on friday. iv never used paypal, so give me a call on friday if you can. that way i can have aomeone help me do this thang. word?.......word. 8165223498. the name is noah.[/QUOTE]
WHAT TIME YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU[/QUOTE]
well, is that a dent on the left side??? that will depend on a sale? 500?[/QUOTE]
ITS SMALL I'LL POP IT OUT IT HAPPENED WHEN I MOVED IT AROUND[/QUOTE]hate to be a cock sucker, but could you possibly pop it out and re post it for me?? i do want to buy it, cause it would be faster than me buying one, croming it, getting it back, then throughing it on. you dig? BUT, going through all that would cost me the same as getting it from you. so id like to see it look just as good as a new one for that price. thanks homie.
[/QUOTE]
LOOK HOMIE I WILL POP THE DENT FOR YOU BUT I'AM GOING TO ASK MORE JUST BE CUZ THATS SOMETHING YOU CAN DO ....ITS NOT GOING TO COST ME ANYTHING BUT I DEAL WITH BULLSHITTERS ALL DAY...U GET A PLAYA PRICE HND U STILL WANT ME TO JACK U OFF...THAT HAPPENED TO ME EARLYER WITH A *** ON HERE WITH MY AMPS SHOWED HIM IT TURNS ON AND NOW HE WON'T REPLY CHECK MY FEED BACK HOMIE ITS NT WORTH MY REP TO BURN PEOPLE I DEAL STARIGHT UP...PEACE ...TANK SOLD[/QUOTE]
thats alot of harsh wording for someone asking a lagitiment request. as for bullshitters, it appears that youre the shitter. you said in this pm that it was a little dent and was no problem to pop out. so it is a problem for you i ssuppose. you just want some fucking idiot to give you money for a piece a shit it seems. well, im no idiot! im not tryin to make you jump through hoops, i just dont want a turd of a product. so good luck selling that turd. as for your "rep"....fuck your feedback! you have displayed incompitance right here. it was a VERY SIMPLE TASK and you've acted like a child. thats 500 lost. [/QUOTE]
$500 LOST YOU WRONG FUCK YOU BROKE BITCH QUIT PRICE CHECKING[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]
SOORRY HOMIE THERE IS A DENT ON THERE IT CAME OUT SOMEWHAT
[/quote]


YUP guess I know who not to do business with, I love the customer service that buddy puts out, thanks for the heads up NOAH !!! glad you didnt buy that shit cause you must be one broke ass bitch who price checks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 1 2007, 10:32 AM~9348270
> *welp, probably need to do both then. will you have to sand down the existing paint to do this job?
> *


ill wetsand the clear coat..shoot patterns and reclear..
then buff..
car has base coat cler coat right?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 01:27 AM~9353317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love this ride !!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> PAYPAL............ I'AM GOING TO TAKE A LOSE BUT OH WILL


thats not REALLY a bad deal at all on your end. i mean, has anyone even tried to get it off you? you been tryin to hustle this thing for a minut. i can try and do this on friday. iv never used paypal, so give me a call on friday if you can. that way i can have aomeone help me do this thang. word?.......word. 8165223498. the name is noah.[/QUOTE]
WHAT TIME YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU[/QUOTE]
well, is that a dent on the left side??? that will depend on a sale? 500?[/QUOTE]
ITS SMALL I'LL POP IT OUT IT HAPPENED WHEN I MOVED IT AROUND[/QUOTE]hate to be a cock sucker, but could you possibly pop it out and re post it for me?? i do want to buy it, cause it would be faster than me buying one, croming it, getting it back, then throughing it on. you dig? BUT, going through all that would cost me the same as getting it from you. so id like to see it look just as good as a new one for that price. thanks homie.
[/QUOTE]
LOOK HOMIE I WILL POP THE DENT FOR YOU BUT I'AM GOING TO ASK MORE JUST BE CUZ THATS SOMETHING YOU CAN DO ....ITS NOT GOING TO COST ME ANYTHING BUT I DEAL WITH BULLSHITTERS ALL DAY...U GET A PLAYA PRICE HND U STILL WANT ME TO JACK U OFF...THAT HAPPENED TO ME EARLYER WITH A *** ON HERE WITH MY AMPS SHOWED HIM IT TURNS ON AND NOW HE WON'T REPLY CHECK MY FEED BACK HOMIE ITS NT WORTH MY REP TO BURN PEOPLE I DEAL STARIGHT UP...PEACE ...TANK SOLD[/QUOTE]
thats alot of harsh wording for someone asking a lagitiment request. as for bullshitters, it appears that youre the shitter. you said in this pm that it was a little dent and was no problem to pop out. so it is a problem for you i ssuppose. you just want some fucking idiot to give you money for a piece a shit it seems. well, im no idiot! im not tryin to make you jump through hoops, i just dont want a turd of a product. so good luck selling that turd. as for your "rep"....fuck your feedback! you have displayed incompitance right here. it was a VERY SIMPLE TASK and you've acted like a child. thats 500 lost. [/QUOTE]
$500 LOST YOU WRONG FUCK YOU BROKE BITCH QUIT PRICE CHECKING[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]
SOORRY HOMIE THERE IS A DENT ON THERE IT CAME OUT SOMEWHAT
[/quote]
YUP guess I know who not to do business with, I love the customer service that buddy puts out, thanks for the heads up NOAH !!! glad you didnt buy that shit cause you must be one broke ass bitch who price checks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
yeah. that is some fuuuuuuunny shit huh? he keeps sending me childish pm,s too. i actually find it really amusing......kinda fun. blows my mind how imature a 32 yr old can be. :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up with your ride? got any more pics?? :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2007, 09:14 AM~9354028
> *ill wetsand the clear coat..shoot patterns and reclear..
> then buff..
> car has base coat cler coat right?
> *


what do you mean? clear coat then paint, then clear agin? i can post some close-up photos if that would help.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2007, 06:25 AM~9353677
> *well the soon to be new owner came to see my elco and said he loved it :biggrin:
> *


when is he gonna take it? are you using that money to start the next one?


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

yeah. that is some fuuuuuuunny shit huh? he keeps sending me childish pm,s too. i actually find it really amusing......kinda fun. blows my mind how imature a 32 yr old can be. :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up with your ride? got any more pics?? :cheesy:
[/quote]



lol yea man I got a kick out of it, but I guess thats just how he does business, wont get none of mine :0 just from reading that, always helps to know where a person is coming from. 


MAN I did a bad thing and sold the ELCO, got a decent price for it and never even tried to post it for sale until after buddy hit me up, he flew out here yesterday from CALI, to buy it and ship it back, but unfortunately the shipper is full of shit and dicked him over, so its sittin here waiting on him to line up another transport company, rest assured I dont do business like most people on here, I keep my word, that car aint movin nowhere but on a transport truck and to his house, he knows it, good person to deal with very trustworthy guy, still cant believe somebody from CALIFORNIA of all places would buy a car from North Carolina, but he's in love with el-caminos, and wanted something simple, he was a very happy guy, im glad it went down like it did!

BUT I got something else in the works on the way :biggrin: 

sorry for writing a fuckin book ya'll


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIP'N HAS THE BADDEST ELCO OUT;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;SO IF U WANT SOME OF ME BE IN LONG BEACH NEW YEARS DAY;;WE ARE SERVEING ANY ONE WHO WANTS SOME;;;;;;DOUBLE PUMP RAD


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> yeah. that is some fuuuuuuunny shit huh? he keeps sending me childish pm,s too. i actually find it really amusing......kinda fun. blows my mind how imature a 32 yr old can be. :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up with your ride? got any more pics?? :cheesy:


lol yea man I got a kick out of it, but I guess thats just how he does business, wont get none of mine :0 just from reading that, always helps to know where a person is coming from. 
MAN I did a bad thing and sold the ELCO, got a decent price for it and never even tried to post it for sale until after buddy hit me up, he flew out here yesterday from CALI, to buy it and ship it back, but unfortunately the shipper is full of shit and dicked him over, so its sittin here waiting on him to line up another transport company, rest assured I dont do business like most people on here, I keep my word, that car aint movin nowhere but on a transport truck and to his house, he knows it, good person to deal with very trustworthy guy, still cant believe somebody from CALIFORNIA of all places would buy a car from North Carolina, but he's in love with el-caminos, and wanted something simple, he was a very happy guy, im glad it went down like it did!

BUT I got something else in the works on the way :biggrin: 

sorry for writing a fuckin book ya'll 
[/quote]
another camino?????? :cheesy: or are you over it?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 2 2007, 12:19 PM~9354834
> *DIP'N HAS THE BADDEST ELCO OUT;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;SO IF U WANT SOME OF ME BE IN LONG BEACH NEW YEARS DAY;;WE ARE SERVEING ANY ONE WHO WANTS  SOME;;;;;;DOUBLE PUMP RAD
> *


post some pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 2 2007, 12:19 PM~9354834
> *DIP'N HAS THE BADDEST ELCO OUT;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;SO IF U WANT SOME OF ME BE IN LONG BEACH NEW YEARS DAY;;WE ARE SERVEING ANY ONE WHO WANTS  SOME;;;;;;DOUBLE PUMP RAD
> *


Pics then.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i felt like i could never give these a chance, but this could be pretty sick if done right!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

bout 25 pages in almost no time flat. before it moved along so slowly. good job yall! nick, where you at with the piles???? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: singing*********** Do it, do it noah, do it.************** :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

The second seat is what I'm doing to mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DOPE SHOTS HOMIE!!!!!! ive never even seen one of those in real life (new elco), but i would actually give it a shot. have you ever seen one hooked up?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Your turn. :biggrin: 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CHOLO 909, slimneverdies, Jodoka, daddyfatsacs, noah, djrascal


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

in the works


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: mr. cholo.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Cholo you need a bench seat so you can rub on your girlfriends legs while your driving, I'm married so I want my wife as far away as possible, lets trade. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

homies anyone know what is all needed to do the LS swap on the elcos? obviously the complete front clip with the doors.. but anyhing else that will needto be removed from the LS? like anytype of brackets,radiator support or shit like that??

let me know homies because theres a complete LS monte at the local wrecker.. and i have access to an elco dirt cheap.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 2 2007, 10:00 PM~9355627
> *Cholo you need a bench seat so you can rub on your girlfriends legs while your driving, I'm married so I want my wife as far away as possible, lets trade. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 2 2007, 12:16 PM~9355094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

PAGE 3?? THIS CANT HAPPEN


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this dude aint fuckin around!!!! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MattNificent (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Dec 3 2007, 03:46 AM~9361017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard people talking about these front ends just never seen one


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Dec 3 2007, 02:46 AM~9361017
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:twak: :thumbsdown: my opinion on that is, ugly, not sure why but Im not a fan of altering the front clips of Elco's they look soooooo perfect with the OG front end on em'...........but an occasional LS on a few that I have seen have made me like em a little, but none the less to each his own  

Noah- I havent given up on elco's just yet, but I do got me a nice ride comin from Cali need to finish it, it will be ready in time for next summer :biggrin: I'll post some pics once she gets here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:02 AM~9361326
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  my opinion on that is, ugly, not sure why but Im not a fan of altering the front clips of Elco's they look soooooo perfect with the OG front end on em'...........but an occasional LS on a few that I have seen have made me like em a little, but none the less to each his own
> 
> Noah- I havent given up on elco's just yet, but I do got me a nice ride comin from Cali need to finish it, it will be ready in time for next summer  :biggrin:  I'll post some pics once she gets here
> *


I'm with you homie on the OG front clips a couple of ls here and there are cool I seen a decent cutty and regal one but I prefer mine Original


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 2 2007, 11:25 AM~9354605
> *what do you mean? clear coat then paint, then clear agin? i can post some close-up photos if that would help.
> *


after i lay the graphics.. it has to be cleared again..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Dec 3 2007, 02:46 AM~9361017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool. glad to see a different transfer goin on. i dont know bout that big eyebrow though.....  got any more pics of that one?t


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 3 2007, 07:02 AM~9361326
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  my opinion on that is, ugly, not sure why but Im not a fan of altering the front clips of Elco's they look soooooo perfect with the OG front end on em'...........but an occasional LS on a few that I have seen have made me like em a little, but none the less to each his own
> 
> Noah- I havent given up on elco's just yet, but I do got me a nice ride comin from Cali need to finish it, it will be ready in time for next summer  :biggrin:  I'll post some pics once she gets here
> *


o i agree 100%. i have seen some decent ls clips here and there too, but i would NEVER change mine!!!!! thats what makes an el camino so beautiful. ive talked about that on here plenty. i am glad to see someone actually try something different.














this one is the one i like the most. still.........not for me.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

also, cant wait to see what you got up your sleeves now. ketchup mustard


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 3 2007, 11:55 AM~9362447
> *also, cant wait to see what you got up your sleeves now. ketchup mustard
> *


by ketchup and mustard is that red n gold? :cheesy: Or are you referring to hilohydros??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*
BLVD KINGS C.C. FRESNO*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 2 2007, 04:00 PM~9355627
> *Cholo you need a bench seat so you can rub on your girlfriends legs while your driving, I'm married so I want my wife as far away as possible, lets trade. :biggrin:
> *


hahah :biggrin: hell no u got married not me... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 2 2007, 03:09 PM~9355390
> *:thumbsup: mr. cholo.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Regal King


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2007, 12:44 PM~9363177
> *nice pics Regal King
> *


THANKS HOMIE, IM LEARNING............... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Dec 3 2007, 12:38 PM~9363131
> *hahah  :biggrin:  hell no u got married not me... :biggrin:
> *


 I want to trade seats not wifes pendejo. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 01:06 PM~9363364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the fact that he went with the pin stripping instead of silver leaf, thats shits getting old fast, for me at least.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 12:38 PM~9363126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the cruising shots. looks good!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TIPPY TOP TIME


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Dec 3 2007, 01:46 AM~9361017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like. :biggrin: 

When I got my '78, I quickly changed to the later four headlight front. Then added single headlights from a different car. Then said that was not enough, so the LS front end. Was never a fan of the tail lights in the bumper, so that was smoothed and Caddy tail lights added. Got rid of that tailgate door I never opened too. And the stupid ass gas filler door. And marker lights. And door handles. Got rid of that Elco license plate assembly too. Caddy one looks so much better. And who needs door handles. I guess after seeing so many stock ones, I wasn't going to build one too. :biggrin: Have done quite a bit with my '69 rag too. Started to go with no body mods but what is the fun in that.

When someone sees my rides, they can stand around and try to figure out what has been changed, vice looking at the same ole same ole.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Couple of shots of my Elco and the SS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 3 2007, 06:41 PM~9366400
> *Couple of shots of my Elco and the SS.    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sweeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

t t t


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 3 2007, 01:29 PM~9363549
> *I like the fact that he went with the pin stripping instead of silver leaf, thats shits getting old fast, for me at least.
> *



I agree, I like silver leaf but I didnt want to over do it.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 3 2007, 01:51 PM~9363704
> *i like the cruising shots. looks good!
> *


THANKS!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

x2 on the leaf. not that it would look bad, but your ride is stoopid clean. very nice.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 3 2007, 07:39 PM~9366390
> *I like.  :biggrin:
> 
> When I got my '78, I quickly changed to the later four headlight front. Then added single headlights from a different car. Then said that was not enough, so the LS front end. Was never a fan of the tail lights in the bumper, so that was smoothed and Caddy tail lights added. Got rid of that tailgate door I never opened too. And the stupid ass gas filler door. And marker lights. And door handles. Got rid of that Elco license plate assembly too. Caddy one looks so much better. And who needs door handles. I guess after seeing so many stock ones, I wasn't going to build one too. :biggrin: Have done quite a bit with my '69 rag too. Started to go with no body mods but what is the fun in that.
> ...


Any shots of how you did the gas tank? and please tell me you got that video.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

t t t


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 4 2007, 05:09 PM~9373013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this fucking car those a arms are brutal


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Rollerz Only, Capitol City


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 3 2007, 09:53 PM~9368421
> *Any shots of how you did the gas tank? and please tell me you got that video.
> *


I can take some. Once we shaved the filler door, we rerouted the filler hose up into the bed.

I never got the second video either :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 4 2007, 06:32 PM~9374135
> *I can take some. Once we shaved the filler door, we rerouted the filler hose up into the bed.
> 
> I never got the second video either :dunno:
> *


  That sucks I sent it when I told you, pm me the ad again, I really want you too see it.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 4 2007, 06:32 PM~9374135
> *I can take some. Once we shaved the filler door, we rerouted the filler hose up into the bed.
> 
> I never got the second video either :dunno:
> *


Thats what I was thinking of doing, just moving the door to inside the bed.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2007, 04:46 PM~9373307
> *I love this fucking car those a arms are brutal
> *


i feel ya! this one always chills at the same shop i do all my work at. its a bad mofo fo sho. :uh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoever want to get some of this Elco come to Long Beach Veterans Stadium on the 1st!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[ YEA BIG AL SAID IT;;;; BRING UR A GAME CAUSE ;;;;;;;;;;;;;DIP'N CAR CLUB 714 ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; WILL BE IN THE HOUSE;;


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

how many pumps?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST 2 PUMPS''


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)

probly running piston pumps right? 
how many batteries, 14???????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 4 2007, 08:38 PM~9375438
> *JUST 2 PUMPS''
> *


well, looks like you'll run some shit. good luck


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

MY HOMIE BILLY'S 81


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot with FinePix2650 at 2007-12-04


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot with FinePix2650 at 2007-12-04


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

JUST 6 BATTERYS AND ONE PUMP TO THE FRONT;;;BUT ITS THE COILS, ;;BIG AL SAID IT ;;I CAN MAKE URS JUMP IF U LIKE;;;;[email protected];;;


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hoodrch= :0 very nice.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Big Al, is that thing stuck?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Dec 4 2007, 10:45 PM~9377450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT !..TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey hoodrich post up a better shot of that mural


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot with FinePix2650 at 2007-12-05


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice hood. thats new huh? whats up hutcherson? i see you surfing this topic.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

my sons just got it.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:11 PM~9384883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those celeb lights? and how are they recesed back in?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Dec 5 2007, 07:47 PM~9383429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats chingon homie looks good


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 5 2007, 08:14 PM~9384932
> *are those celeb lights? and how are they recesed back in?
> *


No.. they are Caprice head lights......


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHILE DRIVING THREW THE WRONG HOOD IN L.A.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just purchased some fully gold and chrome engraved g body door handles just wondering if anybody would possible be interested in them I bought them thinking my car was sold and I was getting another but thats not happening so just throwing it out there not in a hurry to move them just checking???


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:16 PM~9384957
> *thats chingon homie looks good
> *


thanx homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:11 PM~9384883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:53 PM~9385301
> *I just purchased some fully gold and chrome engraved g body door handles just wondering if anybody would possible be interested in them I bought them thinking my car was sold and I was getting another but thats not happening so just throwing it out there not in a hurry to move them just checking???
> *


So the car is not sold bro?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whos jealous?? kansas city! uuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! thats a master p. uuuuuuhhhhhhhhh........... :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

here is a pic of the handles not 100% sure if I really want to sell them just yet but I might sorry if the pics arent good it's hard to take pics of these things there brand new and around the edge where you grabe it is engraved in chrome


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2007, 01:25 PM~9389110
> *here is a pic of the handles not 100% sure if I really want to sell them just yet but I might sorry if the pics arent good it's hard to take pics of these things there brand new and around the edge where you grabe it is engraved in chrome
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if I decide to sell the handles I need 250 for em can't go any lower because thats what I paid for them about 2 days ago


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 10:32 AM~9388279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the littel tires cut in to the snow :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:21 PM~9385005
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHILE DRIVING THREW THE WRONG HOOD IN L.A.
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH hope everyones ok....thats some bullshit


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2007, 06:15 PM~9390446
> *if I decide to sell the handles I need 250 for em can't go any lower because thats what I paid for them about 2 days ago
> *


 Bro, you just got those handles. :dunno:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:21 PM~9385005
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHILE DRIVING THREW THE WRONG HOOD IN L.A.
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Dec 6 2007, 05:01 PM~9391243
> *the littel tires cut in to the snow :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


actually, not that bad. i wasnt expecting it to snow. i had out the ride to cruise it a couple days or so, cause i just got the interior done and its been in the shop alot. i went to drop off my daily to trade for this one. got it out and i woke up with snow on it. normally it would be in the garage, but i was at my girlfriends house and slept there. so i had to drive home. the part that really sucked was people cant drive for shit in the snow. white knuckle ride fo sho. :uh:  hows that for an answer? :cheesy: i get on my own nerves with this crap sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whatchall think? i like it. clean and simple. i also left out the orange :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Dec 6 2007, 07:43 PM~9392161
> *Bro, you just got those handles.  :dunno:
> *


I know because I thought my car was gonna sell and they wold be for my new one because they won't fit on this one it has caddy door handles


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2007, 06:10 AM~9395497
> *I know because I thought my car was gonna sell and they wold be for my new one because they won't fit on this one it has caddy door handles
> *




MOSTHATED, whats up bro, hows it goin, what happened to the sale of the elco, I thought for sure it was a done deal? that sucks, shit happens for a reason ....whats the buyers excuse ?


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:05 PM~9394547
> * whatchall think? i like it. clean and simple. i also left out the orange  :uh:
> *



MAN NOAH, for some reason Im really liking that interior, very clean very simple and accents the car perfectly, who did the work for you ? now its time for some chrome undies RIGHT !!! :biggrin: its snowin out, park that bitch and get down on her bro.....


EDIT: just noticed this, did you wrap your plastic trim parts in material as well or did you paint them, I seen the kick panels (or whatever they are called) down on the corner looked wrapped in fabric, but cant tell about the trim around the window where its plastic ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 7 2007, 06:52 AM~9395582
> *MAN NOAH, for some reason Im really liking that interior, very clean very simple and accents the car perfectly, who did the work for you ? now its time for some chrome undies RIGHT !!! :biggrin:  its snowin out, park that bitch and get down on her bro.....
> EDIT:  just noticed this, did you wrap your plastic trim parts in material as well or did you paint them, I seen the kick panels (or whatever they are called)  down on the corner looked wrapped in fabric, but cant tell about the trim around the window where its plastic ?
> *


THANKS HOMIE. everything got wrapped. dash insert and all. ill post some better fliks soon. and YES, under carriage next. thats why i was tryin to peel that gas tank off that one idiot. no sale on that. 500.00 and a bitchin dent. no dice. :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Good looking interior Noah! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 7 2007, 11:01 AM~9396675
> *THANKS HOMIE. everything got wrapped. dash insert and all. ill post some better fliks soon. and YES, under carriage next. thats why i was tryin to peel that gas tank off that one idiot. no sale on that. 500.00 and a bitchin dent. no dice. :uh:
> *


Pull that frame and clean it up do it right homie I did a frame off on mine I seen plenty of undercarriage cars with the frames unpulled it's cool for a street car I guess..


----------



## THE CHOSEN ONE (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 7 2007, 01:05 AM~9394547
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man im glad i do my own interior what did that interior cost you? id take that shit back and tell them to stretch that shit better its wrinkled to hell the arm rest the seat the kick panels the fabric hanging off the bottom of the dash the lower door panels and that vinyl they used looks like it came off of a damn resteraunt seat from Mel's Diner!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 7 2007, 06:05 AM~9394547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Posting pics before it was all done! :angry: And it's ditry also! :angry: Clean it up and post some more. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE CHOSEN ONE_@Dec 7 2007, 06:28 PM~9397355
> *man im glad i do my own interior what did that interior cost you? id take that shit back and tell them to stretch  that shit better its wrinkled to hell the arm rest the seat the kick panels the fabric hanging off the bottom of the dash the lower door panels and that vinyl they used looks like it came off of a damn resteraunt seat from Mel's Diner!!!
> *


it's not done yet and the colors look good on the car,they match his car colors.Lets see your work and what you would charge?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2007, 11:21 AM~9397297
> *Pull that frame and clean it up do it right homie I did a frame off on mine I seen plenty of undercarriage cars with the frames unpulled it's cool for a street car I guess..
> *


just bought another el camino for parts. gonna wrap that frame and chrome mad shit from under that mug. oh, its on, my friend. :biggrin: youll see. on another note. homeboy didnt buy your ride??? is that what im picking up?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CHOSEN ONE_@Dec 7 2007, 11:28 AM~9397355
> *man im glad i do my own interior what did that interior cost you? id take that shit back and tell them to stretch  that shit better its wrinkled to hell the arm rest the seat the kick panels the fabric hanging off the bottom of the dash the lower door panels and that vinyl they used looks like it came off of a damn resteraunt seat from Mel's Diner!!!
> *


 THANKS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2007, 04:51 PM~9399533
> *it's not done yet and the colors look good on the car,they match his car colors.Lets see your work and what you would charge?
> *


GOOD LOOKIN. :biggrin: thanks homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 7 2007, 07:27 PM~9400239
> *just bought another el camino for parts. gonna wrap that frame and chrome mad shit from under that mug. oh, its on, my friend. :biggrin:  youll see. on another note. homeboy didnt buy your ride??? is that what im picking up?
> *


Sounds good homie and no he didn't buy it but his loss not mine bro :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Noah,
there is a little more work that your upholsterer should do to make that a really fine interior. Looks good but him touch up some of the flaws. You'll be happier later on.

I've seen a lot of bad work get done on lowriders and you will see guys just screaming it's the greatest.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 7 2007, 07:32 PM~9400703
> *Noah,
> there is a little more work that your upholsterer should do to make that a really fine interior. Looks good but him touch up some of the flaws. You'll be happier later on.
> 
> ...


whats the obvious flaws you notice?


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks clean noah,
but a little to stock for my tast but thats why its your car not mine, we all have out tast. 
Nice JOB!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

PROJECT FO SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9401050


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 7 2007, 08:21 PM~9401021
> *Looks clean noah,
> but a little to stock for my tast but thats why its your car not mine, we all have out tast.
> Nice JOB!
> *


thankyou. im kinda tryin to keep the original theme goin on with it. the original colors were two tone browns as well. and i liked them alot. thanks for the compliment. i would say im not 100% about the execution. i would probably complain about the same things some other people are noticing and pointing out. but, i guess im never 100% about anything.............except for an 82-87 elco :biggrin: nothing is PERFECT :uh: thanks agin. you always chime in when needed.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hey Noah here is a snow pic of my old elco I had a blue one we had like 40+ inches of snow last year :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

love it!!! looks great! so youll keep the handles you have on it now? they look good flush like that. but the gold and chrome ones would look sweet too. you have the mirrors engraved as well dont you? the snow pic is the ride with the big "el camino" on the side of it huh?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 8 2007, 12:41 AM~9402263
> *love it!!! looks great! so youll keep the handles you have on it now? they look good flush like that. but the gold and chrome ones would look sweet too. you have the mirrors engraved as well dont you? the snow pic is the ride with the big "el camino" on the side of it huh?
> *


Yeah I'll probably keep the flush mounth door handles on this unless I ran into some good doors and felt like painting the whole car :biggrin: see what happens and yeah I have the mirrors there my bros he let me use them I've been trying to talk him into selling them because he won't use them, yeah the elco in the snow is the one with it all big on the side


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 8 2007, 08:06 AM~9403187
> *Yeah I'll probably keep the flush mounth door handles on this unless I ran into some good doors and felt like painting the whole car :biggrin: see what happens and yeah I have the mirrors there my bros he let me use them I've been trying to talk him into selling them because he won't use them, yeah the elco in the snow is the one with it all big on the side
> *


bro? :0 whats he rollin??? :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 8 2007, 10:58 AM~9403679
> *bro? :0  whats he rollin??? :cheesy:
> *


he has a 6 pump cutlass but he doesn't have any liscense he can get them back soon but he hasn't messed with the car in a long time


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

6 pump? jesus! got any flicks?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=378249


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 8 2007, 07:00 PM~9405922
> *6 pump? jesus! got any flicks?
> *


I only have a pic of it parked doesn't look special in the pic though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=378557 i stumbled upon this. i just thought you guys could use a laugh today. man, this is my dream girl! i sure hope god answers my prayers. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

what up Noah??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 10:58 AM~9409454
> *what up Noah??
> *


how you doin mr. hated? did you peep out that last post??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 9 2007, 12:07 PM~9409489
> *how you doin mr. hated? did you peep out that last post??
> *


doing good just throwing a drag on this snowy day man, I seen that other topic in offtopic but have yet to click on it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

WHERE ARE THE INTERIOR PICS ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2007, 01:17 PM~9410194
> *doing good just throwing a drag on this snowy day man, I seen that other topic in offtopic but have yet to click on it
> *


that sounds like a recipe for...well, for fun actually. definately a you tube experience. the topic i posted would just help you raise your daughter A-LOT more stricter. that is if you have a daughter. i hope "stricter" is a word.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 9 2007, 06:02 PM~9412126
> *WHERE ARE THE INTERIOR PICS ?
> *


few pages back homie. PEEP THEM OUT. ill try to drag them up to the top.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 6 2007, 11:05 PM~9394547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAM!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yup. another "elco"


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 7 2007, 07:37 PM~9401126
> *PROJECT FO SALE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9401050
> *


NEED TO SELL THIS RIDE ANY TRADES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 9 2007, 07:04 PM~9412149
> *that sounds like a recipe for...well, for fun actually. definately a you tube experience. the topic i posted would just help you raise your daughter A-LOT more stricter. that is if you have a daughter. i hope "stricter" is a word.
> *


Yeah homie I have a little girl she's 4 1/2 she told me to keep the elco and I am :biggrin: I got another offer but naaaaaaa it's not worth it to sell


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2007, 09:25 AM~9417025
> *Yeah homie I have a little girl she's 4 1/2 she told me to keep the elco and I am :biggrin: I got another offer but naaaaaaa it's not worth it to sell
> *


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD! you would have hated to see it go. THEN, you would have had to watch it morph from your plans. that would be hard. i seen you post some things on that off topic. theres alot of amusing stuff on there huh?


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 10 2007, 01:55 PM~9418382
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD! you would have hated to see it go. THEN, you would have had to watch it morph from your plans. that would be hard. i seen you post some things on that off topic. theres alot of amusing stuff on there huh?
> *


oh yeah theres crazy shit in offtopic when I work graveyard shift or 4-12 I go home and slam a beer and do a lot on offtopic just depends. I'd like to add a radical paint job to the elco with patterns flowing into the bed with possibly a murual in the bed and on the tailgate but thats not in the near future maybe next winter is my plan but I'll have to wait and see. Your elco is coming along nicely so do you have any finished pics of the interior with it all cleaned up? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2007, 02:47 PM~9419210
> *oh yeah theres crazy shit in offtopic when I work graveyard shift or 4-12 I go home and slam a beer and do a lot on offtopic just depends. I'd like to add a radical paint job to the elco with patterns flowing into the bed with possibly a murual in the bed and on the tailgate but thats not in the near future maybe next winter is my plan but I'll have to wait and see. Your elco is coming along nicely so do you have any finished pics of the interior with it all cleaned up? :biggrin:
> *


yeah its wild. that sounds like it could be cool going in and out of the bed. i havent takin any pics of it done yet. mother nature has been a bitch lately. i think you have been witnessing the same thing. ice and more ice. ill post some more soon though.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:12 PM~9414890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 10 2007, 02:47 PM~9419210
> *oh yeah theres crazy shit in offtopic when I work graveyard shift or 4-12 I go home and slam a beer and do a lot on offtopic just depends. I'd like to add a radical paint job to the elco with patterns flowing into the bed with possibly a murual in the bed and on the tailgate but thats not in the near future maybe next winter is my plan but I'll have to wait and see. Your elco is coming along nicely so do you have any finished pics of the interior with it all cleaned up? :biggrin:
> *


We think alike. :biggrin:


----------



## THE CHOSEN ONE (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 7 2007, 09:42 PM~9400769
> *whats the obvious flaws you notice?
> *


your shits got more wrinkles than a 90 year old shar pei *****!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 11 2007, 12:37 AM~9423656
> *We think alike. :biggrin:
> *


whys that because my paint idea or we both like to see other guys old ladies naked in off topic :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CHOSEN ONE_@Dec 11 2007, 03:33 AM~9424250
> *your shits got more wrinkles than a 90 year old shar pei *****!
> *


youre the best!...........................EVER. thank you so much


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2007, 06:22 AM~9424412
> *whys that because my paint idea or we both like to see other guys old ladies naked in off topic :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
That too, I told my painter I wanted patterns that go from the roof through the dash and bed and through the belly, he said I cant afford that lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 11 2007, 12:50 PM~9426350
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> That too, I told my painter I wanted patterns that go from the roof through the dash and bed and through the belly, he said I cant afford that lol. :biggrin:
> *


baller :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 11 2007, 11:30 AM~9425722
> *youre the best!...........................EVER.  thank you so much
> *


I'm glad to see your not letting that hater get to you bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2007, 02:04 PM~9427507
> *baller :biggrin:
> *


 :no: Its only a elco not a 59. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fucker looks nice with the matching wheels....


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

anybody ever see this one out of jlrm


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Dec 9 2007, 05:02 PM~9412126
> *WHERE ARE THE INTERIOR PICS ?
> *


(Before)










(After)
















Still a work in Progress


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

half way point


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

The Shifter Was a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It took for ever to make it fit Right and work right


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 11 2007, 05:06 PM~9428518
> *:no:  Its only a elco not a 59. :biggrin:
> *


my 59 isn't anything to brag about just yet :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 11 2007, 04:32 PM~9428719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where can i get the corner lights white for my 80 elco?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 11 2007, 05:59 PM~9429549
> *where can i get the corner lights white for my 80 elco?
> *


dunno...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 11 2007, 04:59 PM~9429549
> *where can i get the corner lights white for my 80 elco?
> *


Probably can't... I've never seen them before.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 11 2007, 05:09 PM~9429127
> *anybody ever see this one out of jlrm
> 
> 
> ...


i wish i could see this agin! mofo is badasssss! iv looked allll over. no luck :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2007, 02:05 PM~9427522
> *I'm glad to see your not letting that hater get to you bro :thumbsup:
> *


thats all he is looking for anyway. fool doesnt even know me and is acting like an asshole. his words mean nothing to me. he sure as hell is not really tryin to help anyway. i mean there is some wrinkles, and im not real pumped about it. the guy said those would tighten up when it gets warm. i hope he isnt just making things up to shut me up. its the first thing i mentioned.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 11 2007, 07:16 PM~9430321
> *Probably can't...  I've never seen them before.
> *


there has to be sumwhere i can white corner lights......or sumhow i can make em...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 11 2007, 08:01 PM~9431318
> *there has to be sumwhere i can white corner lights......or sumhow i can make em...
> *


They don't make clears for g-bodies... hell they only make billet grills for 82-87 El Caminos and Malibus.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 11 2007, 08:54 PM~9431253
> *thats all he is looking for anyway. fool doesnt even know me and is acting like an asshole. his words mean nothing to me. he sure as hell is not really tryin to help anyway. i mean there is some wrinkles, and im not real pumped about it. the guy said those would tighten up when it gets warm. i hope he isnt just making things up to shut me up. its the first thing i mentioned.
> *


i bet you can make them like i made my tail lights. post some up close shots.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 11 2007, 09:01 PM~9431318
> *there has to be sumwhere i can white corner lights......or sumhow i can make em...
> *


i ment to post that to you. we all have black and white avatars.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Dec 11 2007, 04:09 PM~9429127
> *anybody ever see this one out of jlrm
> 
> 
> ...


Bumber, sidemarkers, Wheels and headrests kill it for me :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

oh n the side mirrors look gay


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 11 2007, 09:26 PM~9431518
> *They don't make clears for g-bodies...  hell they only make billet grills for 82-87 El Caminos and Malibus.
> *


iF ENOUGH PEOPLE WANT EM THEY CAN BE MOLDED..CLEARS.COM OR KLEARS......SUM SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 11 2007, 10:25 PM~9431997
> *Bumber, sidemarkers, Wheels and headrests kill it for me :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i agree. theres some ugly shit goin on, like those uglyass tail lights :barf: . BUT i do enjoy the front clip. ilike it better than the ls personally. im just glad to see it changed up. i also like the color alot. those wheels can go fo sho. and back bumper.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up Elco ryders????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2007, 06:34 AM~9433435
> *whats up Elco ryders????
> *


jus livin mi vida loca


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice to know i'm not the only one who didn't like things about that car.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

New pic i took this morining. check out my new seat belts.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

looks nice. real nice actually.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:42 PM~9435265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks comfortable :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Guys. its nice to get some good feed back.
and i went for comfort cause its my daily driver.
can you beleave those seats came out of a 2002 saturn at
pick in pull. i got them both for 30 bucks!
next i gona build a fiberglass center console to house my switches
and to just plan rest my arm on.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

the rims I'm not going to get into because I like both 13s and 20s. Mainly the big mod is the caprice front end, it makes the car stand out. taillights and rear bumper don't really match the rest of the car.



> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 12 2007, 01:47 AM~9432772
> *i agree. theres some ugly shit goin on, like those uglyass tail lights :barf: . BUT i do enjoy the front clip. ilike it better than the ls personally. im just glad to see it changed up. i also like the color alot. those wheels can go fo sho. and back bumper.
> *


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 11:42 AM~9435265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 12 2007, 11:42 AM~9435265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its looking real nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

majestics. dats who. where? KANSAS CITY BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEATCH :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

those are some awesome shots.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 12 2007, 11:18 PM~9441104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2007, 06:39 AM~9442894
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *




X2 billion...my Favorite Elco by far...


whats up guys, Mosthated and Noah whats good ya'll...hope all is well on the home front for ya's.......hows the weather treatin ya'll ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 13 2007, 06:44 AM~9442908
> *X2 billion...my Favorite Elco by far...
> whats up guys, Mosthated and Noah whats good ya'll...hope all is well on the home front for ya's.......hows the weather treatin ya'll ?
> *


DEFINITELY ONE OF MY FAVORITES! i get to stare at it in and out alllll the time. i actually get pissed off at it the more i look at it. on a lighter note, thing are going well. im rebuilding my new tattoo shop. today i put down a new floor. and paint the outside agin. thanks to the shitty weather( being you asked) i have to re do it. the ice killed it. how have you been? havent seen you here in a wile.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 13 2007, 07:44 AM~9442908
> *X2 billion...my Favorite Elco by far...
> whats up guys, Mosthated and Noah whats good ya'll...hope all is well on the home front for ya's.......hows the weather treatin ya'll ?
> *


Whats up Homie?? The weather sux here but I guess you can make good out of it I just chill and do the family thing right now, Right after christmas I'm gonna get back to the BOULEVARD BULLY and do some more chrome and stuff for the summer..How is your project(s) going??What up Noah so you do tattoo's? thats coo


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2007, 11:53 AM~9444707
> *Whats up Homie?? The weather sux here but I guess you can make good out of it I just chill and do the family thing right now, Right after christmas I'm gonna get back to the BOULEVARD BULLY and do some more chrome and stuff for the summer..How is your project(s) going??What up Noah so you do tattoo's? thats coo
> *


yeah. tattoos is my daily. been at it for almost 8 years. im dealing with some shitty landlords at the moment. lawers and the word "sue" and the amounts of money like "38,000". :uh: i think ill win though. .............................i hope.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 13 2007, 01:40 PM~9445023
> *yeah. tattoos is my daily. been at it for almost 8 years. im dealing with some shitty landlords at the moment. lawers and the word "sue" and the amounts of money like "38,000". :uh:  i think ill win though. .............................i hope.
> *


Damn man everybody wants to sue now adays a person can't do or say shit I hope you win though


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats cracken twotyme??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2007, 12:42 PM~9445041
> *Damn man everybody wants to sue now adays a person can't do or say shit I hope you win though
> *


thanks man. got my fingers crossed.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

woops :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2007, 07:49 PM~9447996
> *Whats cracken twotyme??
> *


work and home work and home.................................  how the 59?did it push the elco out the garage??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 12 2007, 10:18 PM~9441104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 14 2007, 11:49 AM~9452914
> *work and home work and home.................................  how the 59?did it push the elco out the garage??? :biggrin:
> *


Same here man but it's cold down this way so can't do shit anyway, Oh and as far as the 59 pushing the elco out noway *I have a 2 car garage* :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2007, 12:48 PM~9453325
> *Same here man but it's cold down this way so can't do shit anyway, Oh and as far as the 59 pushing the elco out noway I have a 2 car garage :biggrin:
> *


Lucky you .......my girl ask me if I wanted to have another baby(2boys now)I said we dont have an extra room......a diffrent day I told her I wanted to buy a rag impala and she said the same thing back to me we dont have the room.....


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2007, 02:32 AM~9441202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Dec 14 2007, 01:15 PM~9453962
> *nice pics
> *



Thanks!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2007, 01:39 PM~9442894
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just came out in the new LRM,congrats allen. :biggrin: However built that car knows there shit. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 14 2007, 01:04 PM~9453424
> *Lucky you .......my girl ask me if I wanted to have another baby(2boys now)I said we dont have an extra room......a diffrent day I told her I wanted to buy a rag impala and she said the same thing back to me we dont have the room.....
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: sorry bro but that reminds me of a funny story my friend told his wife he was gonna get rid of the kitchen if she didn't cook so I told him to get rid of his old cars if he didn't fix them because he buys them and does nothing with them


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2007, 06:27 PM~9455865
> *Just came out in the new LRM,congrats allen. :biggrin: However built that car knows there shit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah,yeah. good job you ol'fucker. i seen your ride doin some sneeky peeky in that photo shoot too. :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

p.s. make my back cylinders that tall.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 14 2007, 12:04 PM~9453424
> *Lucky you .......my girl ask me if I wanted to have another baby(2boys now)I said we dont have an extra room......a diffrent day I told her I wanted to buy a rag impala and she said the same thing back to me we dont have the room.....
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: damn :biggrin: u should just get one and be like the woman are and suprise her like they do us when they become pregnant, sound something like this.. "um i have something to tell u, we just bought a drop, but its ok it will all work out fine." :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful shot. i like how they both have colored tint................superb.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i ment this shot.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks noah..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

wish i would have jumped on this one when it was for sale.. dirt cheap too.. :banghead:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

even better. 2 elcos.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 15 2007, 09:52 AM~9458735
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn  :biggrin: u should just get one and be like the woman are and suprise her like they do us when they become pregnant, sound something like this.. "um i have something to tell u, we just bought a drop, but its ok it will all work out fine." :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

NE1 ever thought about doin 1 wit a 93-93 fleetwood clip on it


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 15 2007, 07:52 AM~9458735
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn  :biggrin: u should just get one and be like the woman are and suprise her like they do us when they become pregnant, sound something like this.. "um i have something to tell u, we just bought a drop, but its ok it will all work out fine." :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That's the best thing I've heard in awhile.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 15 2007, 12:39 PM~9459733
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


me likes. nice shot too. is that a fish lens?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 14 2007, 06:27 PM~9455865
> *Just came out in the new LRM,congrats allen. :biggrin: However built that car knows there shit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homies.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics fellas Keep up the good work


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 15 2007, 01:41 PM~9460030
> *me likes. nice shot too. is that a fish lens?
> *



18mm shot, no fisheye on this one.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 15 2007, 04:06 PM~9460627
> *18mm shot, no fisheye on this one.
> *


either way, its nice. picture and car.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

question....Monte LS nose...they bolt right up??...my understandin they do...and that you had to replace the doors too, just swap out the glass....can anybody clear this up for me??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 15 2007, 05:58 PM~9461168
> *question....Monte LS nose...they bolt right up??...my understandin they do...and that you had to replace the doors too, just swap out the glass....can anybody clear this up for me??
> *


someone answers that same question bout 10 pages back. maybe give or take a few. i think the doors from 82 on up can stay the same. dont quote me on that. just surf these pages a little bit . youll find your answer.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 15 2007, 04:58 PM~9461168
> *question....Monte LS nose...they bolt right up??...my understandin they do...and that you had to replace the doors too, just swap out the glass....can anybody clear this up for me??
> *


You will need fenders(82 and up), doors. Quarter -panel will need to be modified where they meet the doors(lines are different). Extra LS door moldings will be needed so you can cut them down and make the front quarter panel moldings. The original LS moldings will be too short. The bumper shocks will need to be extended. The LS and El Camino ones will be too short. Also, if you are going to candy the car, put shims so that there is a gap between the fender and the LS nose. I've seen too many candy LS's with chips and cracks where the fender meets the nose. That's what we did with mine and mine hasn't cracked. A club member of mine didn't think he needed to and his paint is chipped and cracked along that seam. Some people have to learn the hard way.

Here is mine about to go home for the first time after all the body mods and the pearl candy. Sorry about the bad pic.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 15 2007, 08:46 PM~9462023
> *You will need fenders(82 and up), doors. Quarter -panel will need to be modified where they meet the doors(lines are different). Extra LS door moldings will be needed so you can cut them down and make the front quarter panel moldings. The original LS moldings will be too short. The bumper shocks will need to be extended. The LS and El Camino ones will be too short. Also, if you are going to candy the car, put shims so that there is a gap between the fender and the LS nose. I've seen too many candy LS's with chips and cracks where the fender meets the nose. That's what we did with mine and mine hasn't cracked. A club member of mine didn't think he needed to and his paint is chipped and cracked along that seem. Some people have to learn the hard way.
> 
> Here is mine about to go home for the first time after all the body mods and the pearl candy. Sorry about the bad pic.
> ...


I still haven't forgot that advise you gave me years ago, thanks Frank, thats what lowriding is about.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

one of my favorite pictures.














and this looks reDONKulus as fuck


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that ******* ride is for humor ONLY! i had to post it.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Dec 16 2007, 11:14 AM~9464057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be my favorite elco because I love the color red


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 16 2007, 10:34 AM~9464140
> *This has to be my favorite elco because I love the color red
> *


yeah its nice and clean. not too much shit all over it. i dont normally like rims that match the ride but lately im feeling it a bit more. i like this one alot for the same reasons. subtle and clean.






















:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 16 2007, 12:15 PM~9464408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This car is really nice if you look close the rims are just painted I'm sure I bet they were all chrome at once


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i got a question for yall guys what parts are interchangeable from a 74 el camino and a 73 el camino would the hood,tailgate & frame swicth out with no problems let me know thankss


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

six tre...... :cheesy: oooooooooooooooooooo :0 that could be sicky!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wish i had a sick camino to post. T T T


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 16 2007, 01:42 PM~9465396
> *i got a question for yall guys what parts are interchangeable from a 74 el camino and a 73 el camino would the hood,tailgate & frame swicth out with no problems let me know thankss
> *


Yeah, From 73 to 75 Most the parts change inter change.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 15 2007, 06:38 AM~9457513
> *yeah,yeah. good job you ol'fucker. i seen your ride doin some sneeky peeky in that photo shoot too. :0
> *


Yeah they were shooting my ride and allens just got in the way. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 17 2007, 06:39 PM~9472186
> *Yeah, From 73 to 75 Most the parts change inter change.
> *


]orale thanks homie just wanted to double check with some one else i had heard 73-75 and also 73-77 just wanted to make sure it would work good lookin out homie thankx again


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 17 2007, 08:47 PM~9473229
> *Yeah they were shooting my ride and allens just got in the way. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i figured thats what happend  hope you guys aint pickin up bitches in my ride. not enough seats for them hoes. ima hafta come check on it soon. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 17 2007, 10:20 PM~9473607
> *i figured thats what happend   hope you guys aint pickin up bitches in my ride. not enough seats for them hoes. ima hafta come check on it soon. :biggrin:
> *


what you doing to it???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2007, 10:25 PM~9474235
> *what you doing to it???
> *


a bunch of little things. putting on some chrome adjustables, some 4 ton springs in back, & some hydro changes. waiting for their pinstriping guy to come in town and do a bunch of our cars also. it will probably be there a while. it kinda sucks cause i was tryin to do some major shit to it this month but i had to move and rebuild my tattoo shop, and that hole sue my landlord thing going on. no shit, since the first of the month, ive had to spend almost 9,000 bucks :uh:  which i was hoping to dump into my ride. fuckin bummer :thumbsdown:i wish these emoticons had a landlord with a slit throat!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 17 2007, 11:46 PM~9474431
> *a bunch of little things. putting on some chrome adjustables, some 4 ton springs in back, & some hydro changes. waiting for their pinstriping guy to come in town and do a bunch of our cars also. it will probably be there a wile. it kinda sucks cause i was tryin to do some major shit to it this month but i had to move and rebuild my tattoo shop, and that hole sue my landlord thing going on. no shit, since the first of the month, ive had to spend almost 9,000 bucks :uh:   which i was hoping to dump into my ride. fuckin bummer :thumbsdown:i wish these emoticons had a landlord with a slit throat!
> *


Thats a fucking drag homie but keep your head up it'll all come in due time


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2007, 06:34 AM~9475533
> *Thats a fucking drag homie but keep your head up it'll all come in due time
> *


thanks man. im just focusing on getting passed it WHICH WILL HAPPEN!!!!!! its all for the better. i got a bigger place on a better street & cheaper rent. already some positive things. ill just hafta work on my car in the spring and summer.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 18 2007, 11:40 AM~9476537
> *thanks man. im just focusing on getting passed it WHICH WILL HAPPEN!!!!!! its all for the better. i got a bigger place on a better street & cheaper rent. already some positive things. ill just hafta work on my car in the spring and summer.
> *


Don't sweat it homie the streets ain't going nowhere


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2007, 04:39 PM~9478910
> *Don't sweat it homie the streets ain't going nowhere
> *


ha. well put.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

tailgate party anyone :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

check out my headliner


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 18 2007, 08:58 PM~9480779
> *tailgate party anyone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats sick. i was hoping to see somthing new too. do you know the owner? id love to see more.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

MY HOMIE "NATE FOOSE" :biggrin: 








BEFORE IT WAS FINISHED


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

another new one. nice. im really liking white these days. theres another one deeper in the topic. ill find it and post it. it also has gold and im feelin it.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 18 2007, 10:14 PM~9481471
> *another new one. nice. im really liking white these days. theres another one deeper in the topic. ill find it and post it. it also has gold and im feelin it.
> *


I GOT MORE PICS ILL POST THEM ITS CLEAN AND HE PAINTED IT AND PRETTY MUCH BUILT IT HIMSELF WTH THE HELP OF THE CLUB


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

me likes


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 18 2007, 10:16 PM~9481494
> *I GOT MORE PICS ILL POST THEM ITS CLEAN AND HE PAINTED IT AND PRETTY MUCH BUILT IT HIMSELF WTH THE HELP OF THE CLUB
> *


has he done the interior yet?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 18 2007, 10:24 PM~9481563
> *has he done the interior yet?
> *


YA IT ALL TWEED IM LOOKIN FOR PICS RITE NOW


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

CUSTOM STEREO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah. im feeling that. looks real sharp and clean. overall a 9.9 score :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9481690
> *yeah. im feeling that. looks real sharp and clean. overall a 9.9 score :cheesy:
> *


ILL LET HIM KNW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 18 2007, 09:59 PM~9481309
> *MY HOMIE "NATE FOOSE" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


G TIMES FOR THAT ASS LOOKING GOOD SIN CITY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

That all tweed interior look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 19 2007, 12:48 AM~9482141
> *That all tweed interior look good.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 I love that shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 18 2007, 10:51 PM~9481230
> *damn, thats sick. i was hoping to see somthing new too. do you know the owner? id love to see more.
> *


it's on ebay for sale they pull a big ass trailer with it that has astro turf and looks like a football field with bean bags and you sit on them and they have a big ass t.v. in the fieldgoal it's really cool


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2007, 06:40 AM~9482945
> *it's on ebay for sale they pull a big ass trailer with it that has astro turf and looks like a football field with bean bags and you sit on them and they have a big ass t.v. in the fieldgoal it's really cool
> *


what do ilook for when i get on there to find it? sounds over the top...............and cool of course . ive never beeen on ebay.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 19 2007, 12:03 PM~9484165
> *what do ilook for when i get on there to find it? sounds over the top...............and cool of course . ive never beeen on ebay.
> *


just type in el camino and to your left there is boxes that tell you parts or accessories go to cars and trucks and you can find it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:  
:twak:   :cool :uh:  :guns: thats just how i feel about this.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

twotonz got all the cool flick's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 20 2007, 12:44 AM~9490082
> *    :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :uh:
> :twak:      :cool :uh:    :guns: thats just how i feel about this.
> *


whats wrong bro??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2007, 08:32 AM~9491538
> *whats wrong bro??
> *


thats funny, i was just about to post those same flicks. i was all pumped to post some crap that wasnt already here..............................you win. OH, and im fine. ijust thought that remark i made was a tat bit more fun than "T T T". It turns out they wont let you post allllllll the emoticons.............i tried :angry: but thanks for asking homie.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2007, 08:32 AM~9491533
> *twotonz got all the cool flick's
> *


you know... im gonna have to ask you soon for pics of those handles.
i mean in all seriousness lets say i fight you for them?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 11:41 AM~9492693
> *you know... im gonna have to ask you soon for pics of those handles.
> i mean in all seriousness lets say i fight you for them?
> *


i got first dibs. its gonna hafta be you and me on the scrap turf. AND IM READY SWEETHART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 20 2007, 12:04 PM~9492863
> *i got first dibs. its gonna hafta be you and me on the scrap turf. AND IM READY SWEETHART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


with or without condoms?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 01:25 PM~9492997
> *with or without condoms?
> *


I say raw dog :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2007, 01:04 PM~9493230
> *I say raw dog :cheesy:
> *


EWWWW THATS DIRTY
cant believe you still got them though. good fight, my powers of persuasion werent working on that day.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2007, 01:25 PM~9389110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of the handles and yeah if I sell them Noah has first dibbs


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

I HEARD NOAH TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU!
HE TOLD ME YOU WERE THE BIGGEST PANZY ON LIL AND HOW MUCH HE HATES THE BULLET MIRRORS!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 02:09 PM~9493266
> *I HEARD NOAH TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU!
> HE TOLD ME YOU WERE THE BIGGEST PANZY ON LIL AND HOW MUCH HE HATES THE BULLET MIRRORS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 01:09 PM~9493266
> *I HEARD NOAH TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU!
> HE TOLD ME YOU WERE THE BIGGEST PANZY ON LIL AND HOW MUCH HE HATES THE BULLET MIRRORS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll throw up an offer for $100 since noah is just being mean to you. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

found this one on elco central


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i forgot about this old pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 02:30 PM~9493382
> *I'll throw up an offer for $100 since noah is just being mean to you. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @the100.com


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2007, 07:32 AM~9491533
> *twotonz got all the cool flick's
> *


thanks bro...i try


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 07:34 PM~9495725
> *thanks bro...i try
> *


no prob homie you got the good ones though


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2007, 04:25 PM~9494566
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: @the100.com
> *


WAHAHAA DOLLA BILL!
$200 would be my best offer. Fuck the $100.


lets hear the next offer from this guy;


> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: El-Fantasma, noah*



lets go noah yer holding up the bidding process.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 09:15 PM~9497305
> *WAHAHAA DOLLA BILL!
> $200 would be my best offer. Fuck the $100.
> lets hear the next offer from this guy;
> ...


I guess ill stop the bidding at 1 trillion dollars. and i aint FUCKING PLAYIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............................for the most part. p.s. i know karate. AND RAW DOGGG SEX. LETS DO SUMPIN.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

AWW MY GAWD DOOD HELLA CASH


FINE 2 TRILLIAN
WHAT NOW?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 10:06 PM~9497863
> *AWW MY GAWD DOOD HELLA CASH
> FINE 2 TRILLIAN
> WHAT NOW?
> *


28google Mc fadillion illion. your turn............................................looks like we'll do biz real soon mr.hated. that is if you DO even deside to sell them.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 02:52 AM~9490858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

hell no.
i call shotgun on those things... i saw them first and the seller was dickin me around on them.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 11:29 PM~9498624
> *hell no.
> i call shotgun on those things... i saw them first and the seller was dickin me around on them.
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. MOST HATED IS MOST HATED...AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

when and if he desides to sell them to me, ill install them, take pics, and post them for you. that way you can imagine what they would look like on your ride  ........................................................................................................................................W I N N E R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 21 2007, 12:41 AM~9498709
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. MOST HATED IS MOST HATED...AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW :0
> *


Naaaa he's talking about the previous owner he wasn't shady to me but to el fantasma I guess he was


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2007, 06:47 AM~9499949
> *Naaaa he's talking about the previous owner he wasn't shady to me but to el fantasma I guess he was
> *


so whats the deal anyway? have you givin it some thought at all? bet you could use some extra christmas loot??????? :cheesy: your daughter probably could use one of those little hummer rides...........or a new rocket ship...............just throwin it out there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 21 2007, 06:07 PM~9503882
> *so whats the deal anyway? have you givin it some thought at all? bet you could use some extra christmas loot??????? :cheesy:  your daughter probably could use one of those little hummer rides...........or a new rocket ship...............just throwin it out there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2007, 06:47 AM~9499949
> *Naaaa he's talking about the previous owner he wasn't shady to me but to el fantasma I guess he was
> *


maybe he hates the canuk lifestyle ya digg?

lol he told me a bunch of stories. 




By the way my new offer is 99 Gazillion Billion.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 21 2007, 05:21 PM~9503990
> *maybe he hates the canuk lifestyle ya digg?
> 
> lol he told me a bunch of stories.
> ...


NOW THATS THE KINDA CASH I DONT HAVE. to be honest, i dont even know how much that is. SO, if thats more than what you offered them to me, id say take it. but now i think i might actually cry......................you you you guys are assholes  :tears:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

wait wait wait... we could always be reasonable?
lets say we all beat up Mosthated's ElCo...and whoever has the most points before he comes out of his house... wins the doorhandles?



:biggrin: 
id kick the shit outta the bullet mirrors first.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:nicoderm: 
actually looking at both side views each with the different mirrors... id have to say the bullets suit the elco better.

clearly i stand corrected.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 21 2007, 06:25 PM~9504419
> *wait wait wait... we could always be reasonable?
> lets say we all beat up Mosthated's ElCo...and whoever has the most points before he comes out of his house... wins the doorhandles?
> :biggrin:
> ...


I doubt we would even need to ask before the beating. he seems like a resonable fella. who would keep score? i know larry bird......? come to think of it, we could prolly beat the SHEEEEEITT outta him too. put that in your pipe and take a puff.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 21 2007, 06:31 PM~9504472
> *I doubt we would even need to ask before the beating. he seems like a resonable fella. who would keep score? i know larry bird......?
> *


wed have to come down with a strong point system?

like the gold rims are surely worth 500 points a piece. id say the mirrors are a good 100 points a piece. as far as the rest of the car we would have to get in a huddle and discuss it.

we could call up Madden for the play by plays. you get Larry for the score keeping.

alright when should we set up a time?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 21 2007, 06:31 PM~9504472
> *I doubt we would even need to ask before the beating. he seems like a resonable fella. who would keep score? i know larry bird......? come to think of it, we could prolly beat the SHEEEEEITT outta him too. put that in your pipe and take a puff.
> *


violence is never the key. :cheesy: hno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 21 2007, 06:35 PM~9504488
> *wed have to come down with a strong point system?
> 
> like the gold rims are surely worth 500 points a piece. id say the mirrors are a good 100 points a piece. as far as the rest of the car we would have to get in a huddle and discuss it.
> ...


down for whenever. i need a gift to open for Mc christmas and those handles would be a splended token of my naughtyness. im gonna go drop a deuce wile you ponder a date. back in a smidge.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 21 2007, 06:37 PM~9504502
> *violence is never the key. :cheesy:  hno:
> *


im talking bout larry birds stupid lookin ass. never liked him anyway. mafucker still owes me money.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hell, i like mosthated, but id stab my mom for those handles :uh:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 21 2007, 06:41 PM~9504532
> *down for whenever. i need a gift to open for Mc christmas and those handles would be a splended token of my naughtyness. im gonna go drop a deuce wile you ponder a date. back ina  smidge
> *


shall we say a fortnight down yonder at half past?





^^ alright. figured you were talking about Mosthated. shit man would you want to fight a guy after you just gained 1500 points off of his car? :0


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 21 2007, 06:44 PM~9504550
> *hell, i like mosthated, but id stab my mom for those handles :uh:
> *


likewise. id beat you up for those handles.....while you were sleeping.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 21 2007, 06:45 PM~9504562
> *shall we say a fortnight down yonder at half past?
> ^^ alright. figured you were talking about Mosthated. shit man would you want to fight a guy after you just gained 1500 points off of his car? :0
> *


um................yes..? but,........the FUCK does that even mean?............................................and remember....karate! i know it and ill use it faster than you can say.." PLEASE PLEASE DONT OH SHIT PLEEEEEEASE I SAY PLEASE, IDONT WANNA GET MY FACE ALL MASHED UP AND SUCH".


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 21 2007, 06:53 PM~9504601
> *um................yes..? but,........the FUCK does that even mean?............................................and remember....karate! i know it and ill use it faster than you can say.." PLEASE PLEASE DONT OH SHIT PLEEEEEEASE I SAY PLEASE, IDONT WANNA GET MY FACE ALL MASHED UP AND SUCH".
> *


AAAAHAHAHAHA "AND SUCH" :roflmao: 
Alright so are you saying you're planning to get more points than me?




*dunno what it means i'll have to check it up on google. :dunno:


----------



## HOT BOY CLETO (Nov 4, 2006)

GOT THIS 86 ELCO FOR SALE...ANYONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP...I STAY IN SOUTHERN CALI...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 21 2007, 08:05 PM~9505024
> *AAAAHAHAHAHA "AND SUCH" :roflmao:
> Alright so are you saying you're planning to get more points than me?
> *dunno what it means i'll have to check it up on google. :dunno:
> *


GIGGLES Mc NIGGLES.................thats not racist. (niggles). youre a funny bloke. im supprised ol'hated didnt chime in yet. i wouldnt really beat the living shit outta your ride for those handles......................id blow that mutha fuckkka up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: all those k's, also not racist  let me know what that "yonder" and a "wiffins past" bullshit means and will do biz.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 22 2007, 12:12 AM~9506661
> *GIGGLES Mc NIGGLES.................thats not racist. (niggles). youre a funny bloke. im supprised ol'hated didnt chime in yet. i wouldnt really beat the living shit outta your ride for those handles......................id blow that mutha fuckkka up!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  all those k's, also not racist   let me know what that "yonder" and a "wiffins past" bullshit means and will do biz.
> *


 i wouldnt REALLY blow it up. ....................................so we gotta deal then? :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

woah woah woah let's stop the press here now were talking about putting hands on me,my car and noah's gonna stab his mom wait the fuck up hey you'd have to beat my car up in the garage because thats where I keep it :cheesy: Please becarefull and dont' mess up my 59 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2007, 11:04 AM~9508370
> *woah woah woah let's stop the press here now were talking about putting hands on me,my car and noah's gonna stab his mom wait the fuck up hey you'd have to beat my car up in the garage because thats where I keep it :cheesy:  Please becarefull and dont' mess up my 59 :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i new you'd understand. thanks. what did i say?.......................resaonable. ..............thats you. maybe we should just beat the crizap outta ol'fantazmo. id give stabbing his mom a shot for those handles.  and id still black eye my mom atleast. you dont hafta answer now.........think about it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 22 2007, 01:32 PM~9508788
> *i new you'd understand. thanks. what did i say?.......................resaonable. ..............thats you. maybe we should just beat the crizap outta ol'fantazmo. id give stabbing his mom a shot for those handles.   and id still black eye my mom atleast.  you dont hafta answer now.........think about it.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the fuck? t t t


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 22 2007, 12:39 PM~9508817
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


alright, will try to put it this way if anything hits the 59 thats minus 2000 points.
which means... id knock out noah and use him to beat up the 59 and take the reward for getting the most points onto the ElCo. Remember we have to get as much points as we can BEFORE you come out. nahmeans!? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 22 2007, 10:41 PM~9511787
> *alright, will try to put it this way if anything hits the 59 thats minus 2000 points.
> which means... id knock out noah and use him to beat up the 59 and take the reward for getting the most points onto the ElCo. Remember we have to get as much points as we can BEFORE you come out. nahmeans!? :biggrin:
> *


just take the fuckin things :uh: jeeeeeeeeeezzz................................................................................................................................................................................SYKE!!!!!!!!!!! ILL STAB EARYBUDDDY MAMA. BALEEEDAT. SUP WIT IT NOW? DONT GET KNIFED OVER SOME LIL OL BULLSHYTE. HUH? H U H???????


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

damnit noah i was hoping you died last night... :angry: 
i guess i'll have to kill you myself so that'll put me next in line... knowwhatimtalmbout?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 22 2007, 10:52 PM~9511862
> *damnit noah i was hoping you died last night... :angry:
> i guess i'll have to kill you myself so that'll put me next in line... knowwhatimtalmbout?
> *


SORTA :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Dec 22 2007, 10:54 PM~9511873
> *
> *


WHAT? an elco on the elco topic :0 i lke this. looks goooooooo.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:uh: damn took the typing right out of my fingers...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 22 2007, 10:59 PM~9511902
> *:uh:    damn took the typing right out of my fingers...
> *


yous funna fix me up huh? you know ive been thinkin bout it and thought, lets just go half z's on them muggz, split them, and just snap shots on the one side of the car. maybe even start a new trend and remove the other door all together. shit could be tigh................?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 22 2007, 10:56 PM~9511891
> *WHAT? an elco on the elco topic :0  i lke this. looks goooooooo.
> *


got any other shots of this thang?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

wait wait wait....what about this?
I buy one... you buy one.... and then you sell yours to me? :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 22 2007, 11:06 PM~9511948
> *wait wait wait....what about this?
> I buy one... you buy one.... and then you sell yours to me? :cheesy:
> *


deal. but my handle is gonna run you the "the playa price" (as our little buddy drastic lolo would put it) of 24 krillion dolla. deal?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah+Dec 22 2007, 10:55 PM~9511881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of fuck... everything you buy from him you betta have dem big pockets nahmeans? nothing under $100 and you cant offer.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 22 2007, 11:57 PM~9512237
> *Seen her but she was a Torta.
> of fuck... everything you buy from him you betta have dem big pockets nahmeans? nothing under $100 and you cant offer.
> *


AND YOU BETTA BE BLIND. so we gotta deal? :ugh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

uh, i dont get the sorta=torta thing. i musta missed that program.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the orange one is a ford.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 22 2007, 11:52 PM~9512545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's this?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 23 2007, 12:07 AM~9512291
> *uh, i dont get the sorta=torta thing. i musta missed that program.
> *


sorta torta, nuff said?


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9481309
> *MY HOMIE "NATE FOOSE" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES SIN CITY ( las vegas )  :thumbsup: it wiil be leaf and pinstripped soon and chromed out soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Dec 23 2007, 01:09 AM~9512638
> *What's this?
> *


royce amino..?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 06:05 AM~9513202
> *sorta torta, nuff said?
> *


oh. gooood. well, im glad i didnt laugh then!  im gonna go make a dump now.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 23 2007, 10:57 AM~9514029
> *oh. gooood. well, im glad i didnt laugh then!   im gonna go make a dump now.
> *


 :uh: im still gonna beat you up in your sleep for those doorhandles.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 12:09 PM~9514452
> *:uh: im still gonna beat you up in your sleep for those doorhandles.
> *


least youre nice enough to do it in my sleep. help yourself to some food if youre hungry after the beating workout. check the cabinets. got some cocoa dinosaurs and whatnot. some mac n cheese and thangs. ill probably just continue sleeping. thanks. oh, and lock the door behind you.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 12:09 PM~9514452
> *:uh: im still gonna beat you up in your sleep for those doorhandles.
> *


have you ever posted your ride on here? do you have an elco or mali er wha?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 23 2007, 01:16 PM~9514493
> *have you ever posted your ride on here? do you have an elco or mali er wha?
> *


no doubt what you got el fantasma??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 01:32 PM~9514935
> *no doubt what you got el fantasma??
> *


i bet youve been pretty amused the past couple pages. dont worry, i wont REALLY stab my mommy..........ITS CHRISTMAS :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 23 2007, 01:32 PM~9514935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LIES! :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 02:17 PM~9515264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 03:15 PM~9515246
> *cutlass that im working on... no where near classy. but the body and frame are solid as fuck.
> *


So do you have pics of it anywhere on LIL??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 23 2007, 02:56 PM~9515097
> *i bet youve been pretty amused the past couple pages. dont worry, i wont REALLY stab my mommy..........ITS CHRISTMAS :cheesy:
> *


The only thing that came to mind is these guys are a trip :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 02:49 PM~9515468
> *So do you have pics of it anywhere on LIL??
> *


yes.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 05:28 PM~9516044
> *yes.
> *


where??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 02:50 PM~9515477
> *The only thing that came to mind is these guys are a trip :biggrin:
> *


lotta b s for nothin. but it even had me rollin. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 04:47 PM~9516148
> *where??
> *


YEAH. WHAT HE SAID...........i mean ASKED. YEAH.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

somewhere... are you suggesting i pm a pic to you?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

id post it but...ya all know whats up with that


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 05:46 PM~9516453
> *id post it but...ya all know whats up with that
> *


yeah. SCARED TO THE MAX :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Lets see some more Elco's, and you two need to quit crying. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 23 2007, 06:37 PM~9516738
> *Lets see some more Elco's, and you two need to quit crying. :biggrin:
> *


PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS! :0 wheres your contributions? weve been doin all the work. :0  do dat!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 23 2007, 07:43 PM~9516782
> *PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS! :0 wheres your contributions? weve been doin all the work. :0   do dat!
> *


Postin pics isn't doing work. :0 It's your job to keep me motivated. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah+Dec 23 2007, 06:35 PM~9516730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 23 2007, 07:49 PM~9516817
> *Postin pics isn't doing work. :0  It's your job to keep me motivated. :biggrin:
> *


post a big pic of your avatar


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 23 2007, 06:49 PM~9516817
> *Postin pics isn't doing work. :0  It's your job to keep me motivated. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: is this mike?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 08:27 PM~9517471
> *post a big pic of your avatar
> *


what you think of my car? :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 09:27 PM~9517887
> *what you think of my car? :dunno:
> *


i was the one that asked fucky face. sup? :uh:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 23 2007, 09:48 PM~9518036
> *i was the one that asked fucky face. sup? :uh:
> *


you winked at me so i didnt feel like giving you shit. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 23 2007, 10:27 PM~9517887
> *what you think of my car? :dunno:
> *


I'm still waiting on a pic


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

AYE whats up guys, just wanted to let you all know that I hope you have a great Christmas, and most importantly a safe one !!! stay up ya'll :biggrin: have a good one


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 24 2007, 08:14 AM~9520033
> *I'm still waiting on a pic
> *


what a coincidence... im still waiting on door handles.  


pm sent.... in a sec.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 24 2007, 12:46 PM~9521277
> *what a coincidence... im still waiting on door handles.
> pm sent.... in a sec.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 23 2007, 09:27 PM~9517471
> *post a big pic of your avatar
> *











And Noah this is Jamie from DOWN IV LIFE not Mike.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 24 2007, 10:57 AM~9520891
> *AYE whats up guys, just wanted to let you all know that I hope you have a great Christmas, and most importantly a safe one !!! stay up ya'll  :biggrin: have a good one
> *


you too bra. thanks. hope santa grants all your little wishes.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 12:13 PM~9521441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup jamie? thats what im talkin bout! so you gonna resurrect that motha in spring or wha? were gonna hafta roll mash those babies around town. merry x-mas


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 24 2007, 01:28 PM~9521533
> *sup jamie? thats what im talkin bout! so you gonna resurrect that motha in spring or wha? were gonna hafta roll mash those babies around town. merry x-mas
> *


I'm trying for summer but we will see. It won't look nothing like it does here. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Here's another that was in K.C. years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 12:36 PM~9521598
> *Here's another that was in K.C. years ago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what happend to this one? is this the one tino put the setup on?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 24 2007, 02:06 PM~9521810
> *what happend to this one? is this the one tino put the setup on?
> *


No. You mean REDID the set-up on because I did it the first time. Tino should have did it the first time because they were boys. :biggrin: The one in the pic was crushed I believe. I did 3 elcos in like 2 months back in 2002. I didn't do the one in the pic. My wife saw one of them a couple of days ago. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 01:22 PM~9521905
> *No. You mean REDID the set-up on because I did it the first time. Tino should have did it the first time because they were boys. :biggrin:  The one in the pic was crushed I believe.  I did 3 elcos in like 2 months back in 2002. I didn't do the one in the pic.  My wife saw one of them a couple of days ago. :biggrin:
> *


i thought the set up looked different. car looked the same though. i know youre sittin on a stack of elco flicks then. you got a busy eve ahead of you with all that posting goin on. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 24 2007, 02:31 PM~9521976
> *i thought the set up looked different. car looked the same though. i know youre sittin on a stack of elco flicks then. you got a busy eve ahead of you with all that posting goin on.  :0 :biggrin:
> *


The one you are talking about is still around, two-tone red. I did the set-up the first time then Tino redid it. There is another that is burgandy that I did and it is still around, that is the one my wife saw alittle while ago. I just now got my first camera so I don't have any pics. I still haven'y even took any of my Elco. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 01:35 PM~9522000
> *The one you are talking about is still around, two-tone red. I did the set-up the first time then Tino redid it.  There is another that is burgandy that I did and it is still around, that is the one my wife saw alittle while ago. I just now got my first camera so I don't have any pics. I still haven'y even took any of my Elco. :biggrin:
> *


well............CHOP CHOP!!!!!! you have an elco oath. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 12:13 PM~9521441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 24 2007, 02:49 PM~9522096
> *well............CHOP CHOP!!!!!! you have an elco oath. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I haven't did anything to take pics of. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 01:51 PM~9522111
> *I haven't did anything to take pics of. :biggrin:
> *


Lets see the setup. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 24 2007, 02:54 PM~9522148
> *Lets see the setup. :biggrin:
> *


there isn't one in it now. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma+Dec 24 2007, 11:46 AM~9521277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :uh: :biggrin: i fought hard for them and it still didnt work.
anyways, fuck it.... here they are (ps sorry for bringing cutt pics in here)


----------



## 2ND2NONE (Dec 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 24 2007, 04:51 PM~9522822


Looks good bro are you gonna go with 13" like you were saying I seen you asking around about them??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 24 2007, 11:57 AM~9520891
> *AYE whats up guys, just wanted to let you all know that I hope you have a great Christmas, and most importantly a safe one !!! stay up ya'll  :biggrin: have a good one
> *


Merry Christmas to you too homie hope you have a good one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 01:36 PM~9521598
> *Here's another that was in K.C. years ago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Riding spinners riding spinners they don't stop :biggrin: Just kiddin it looks good though I even like the spinners and the pic of the one hopping thats a nice pic bro and a nice car


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Dec 23 2007, 09:58 PM~9518095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats some funny shit righ therr! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: merry christmas homies.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 24 2007, 04:14 PM~9522945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep. debating about what to do with the car. im not 100% about the blue.
im positive the rims are going pearl white. im tossing around either red or white to repaint.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> Looks good bro are you gonna go with 13" like you were saying I seen you asking around about them??


yep. debating about what to do with the car. im not 100% about the blue.
im positive the rims are going pearl white. im tossing around either red or white to repaint.
[/quote]

I'd say red just because every cutlass in my town is white though


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 24 2007, 08:06 PM~9521810
> *what happend to this one? is this the one tino put the setup on?
> *


Hell no this was one that the owner did himself.Logan.Don't think he's even a lowrider anymore. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 24 2007, 08:22 PM~9521905
> *No. You mean REDID the set-up on because I did it the first time. Tino should have did it the first time because they were boys. :biggrin:  The one in the pic was crushed I believe.  I did 3 elcos in like 2 months back in 2002. I didn't do the one in the pic.  My wife saw one of them a couple of days ago. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Tino was friends with his dad not him,and he told the kid to go to you and shawn because he didn't want to fuck with it at the time,because he was working on something else,remember(that one caught on fire from the wireing).And tino never re did that car,so you most be talking about one of the other set-ups that were bought to us to re do.Just keeping it real.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Heres one tino did do the badest elco ever out of K.C.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

hey they stretched the door wtf??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 25 2007, 04:21 PM~9529105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that way they can get rid of the quarter window it makes for a cleaner look but that door would be pretty heavy and the glass would have to be custom thats if it's gonna have side glass


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)

79blues is that your elco? anymore pics????


----------



## 619SOUTHSIDE619 (Oct 3, 2003)

79blues is that your elco? anymore pics????


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Dec 25 2007, 03:27 PM~9529333
> *79blues is that your elco? anymore pics????
> *


Nah its' my cousin's elco, that's the only pic I got so far


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Dec 25 2007, 03:27 PM~9529333
> *79blues is that your elco? anymore pics????
> *


Nah its' my cousin's elco, that's the only pic I got so far


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Dec 25 2007, 06:16 PM~9529592
> *Nah its' my cousin's elco, that's the only pic I got so far
> *


looks clean bro


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Dec 25 2007, 01:12 PM~9528304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh. :0 :biggrin: tellin it like it is as usual.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 26 2007, 01:31 AM~9533011
> *:biggrin:
> *


you're a real let down DOOD
hella went to Mosthated's house last night to beat up his ***** bullet mirrors and you were no where to be seen, sup wit dat?
Looks like I got the most points by default! So that places me as first choice for who gets the door handles.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 26 2007, 01:37 AM~9533022
> *you're a real let down DOOD
> hella went to Mosthated's house last night to beat up his ***** bullet mirrors and you were no where to be seen, sup wit dat?
> Looks like I got the most points by default! So that places me as first choice for who gets the door handles.
> *


my bad. santa overlooked a couple simple wishes i had. needless to say, ihad a little chat with him and did some deer hunting. blitzin,donner, dasher, and that glowy faced fuck head are resting in pieces. sorry kids  blood in blood out. so you win. pretty easy with no competition huh.......................................i still got first dibs :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 26 2007, 02:38 AM~9530568
> *oh. :0  :biggrin: tellin it like it is as usual.
> *


Just being real.He was trying to say it was tinos friend that went to him and it wasn't like that at all.We send him that work.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2007, 05:28 PM~9529678
> *looks clean bro
> *


you know what would look even cleaner...... those door handles on my car.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 26 2007, 10:46 PM~9539144
> *you know what would look even cleaner...... those door handles on my car.
> *


wish I had door handles on my car because those fuckers he has look good even tho I haven't seen them in person :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 26 2007, 10:46 PM~9539144
> *you know what would look even cleaner...... those door handles on my car.
> *


they would look even better on my ride!







ADMIT IT!!!!!!they go together like cops and doughnuts :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 6 2007, 12:25 PM~9389110
> *here is a pic of the handles not 100% sure if I really want to sell them just yet but I might sorry if the pics arent good it's hard to take pics of these things there brand new and around the edge where you grabe it is engraved in chrome
> 
> 
> ...


see derr. told ya.............peas n carrots


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Dec 27 2007, 12:03 AM~9539266
> *wish I had door handles on my car because those fuckers he has look good even tho I haven't seen them in person  :biggrin:
> *


whats up Chris?? shit come buy to check the handles out and I'll have the beer waiting :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

JUST TRYIN SOME CRAP . :uh: cool color scheme though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whats up most hated? do you find it kinda weird that we call you by your clubs name? hope christmas was good for you and your family. did santa grant your daughter a brand new shiny pony? i got one. been trotting and some galloping all day. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 03:34 AM~9540577
> *whats up most hated? do you find it kinda weird that we call you by your clubs name? hope christmas was good for you and your family. did santa grant your daughter a brand new shiny pony? i got one. been trotting and some galloping all day. :biggrin:
> *


Na I didn't find it wierd I just figured you called me by my screen name because it is my club name.. but you know what this other guy here in my own town who doesn't get on layitlow by the way calls me and my brother MostHated. Yeah Christmas was okay could of been worse my mom had to go to the hospital for chest pains I had to work Christmas eve and when I showed up to work on Christmas I found out I had to work 16 hrs insted of 8  Actually thats funny you said pony because my daughter actually has on at my mother n laws house she rides it sometimes we have to take her riding though because by himself he's kind of wild..My women was on him and he took off running fast she bailed hit the ground and as soon as that happened he stopped running it was the funniest shit I ever seen which she'd kill me by the way for saying.. I rode him before I feel funny because I fell all big on him :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So how was your Christmas by the way noah? Did you do that photoshop?? Can you do one for me?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2007, 03:45 AM~9540677
> *So how was your Christmas by the way noah? Did you do that photoshop?? Can you do one for me?
> *


SHOOO. SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR MA!!!! hope shes feeling better. seems like alot of people have been hospitalized over this holliday. my dad is 77 yrs old. he just got out from chest pains.....BUMMER ALL AROUND. thats cool your daughter gets to experience horse riding at such a young age. shes very lucky. ive also fallin off some horses in my day. my mom is into that sorta crud. her horse tried to roll over wile i was on her. damn near crushed me. i was a wee tot then. my christmas was alright, nuttin special, same ol. you know, gifts, eggnog, bigass ham, lil heroin, some sniff...........usual :uh: :cheesy: that photoshop crap you saw took me like two hours just from messin around. i cant do any real fancy shit yet. ill funk around with a photo of your ride and post it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 05:03 AM~9540689
> *SHOOO. SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR MA!!!! hope shes feeling better. seems like alot of people have been hospitalized over this holliday. my dad is 77 yrs old. he just got out from chest pains.....BUMMER ALL AROUND. thats cool your daughter gets to experience horse riding at such a young age. shes very lucky. ive also fallin off some horses in my day. my mom is into that sorta crud. her horse tried to roll over wile i was on her. damn near crushed me. i was a wee tot then. my christmas was alright, nuttin special, same ol. you know, gifts, eggnog, bigass ham, lil heroin, some sniff...........usual :uh:  :cheesy:  that photoshop crap you saw took me like two hours just from messin around. i cant do any real fancy shit yet. ill funk around with a photo of your ride and post it
> *


Where did you get the photoshop program from?? Make it like orange,yello, or lime green.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2007, 04:18 AM~9540699
> *Where did you get the photoshop program from?? Make it like orange,yello, or lime green.
> *


it was some little program that came with a cheap camara i got. peep these.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 05:34 AM~9540713
> *it was some little program that came with a cheap camara i got. peep these.
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking cool bro the top pic can you do one like that in color but make it orange pretty please :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 05:52 AM~9540723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Your my hero Noah :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I had another one made that was more orange than the other but for some reason it shut down on me two times in a row. im tired and im finna go to bed. way past my bedtime. ill try agin when i awaken from my slumber.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 06:15 AM~9540746
> *I had another one made that was more orange than the other but for some reason it shut down on me two times in a row. im tired and im finna go to bed. way past my bedtime. ill try agin when i awaken from my slumber.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

RIGHT? RYYYYYYIGHT? :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I EVEN MISSPELLED HANDLE..................."hooked on chronic worked for me"............................whats sad is i dont even smoke. i just woke up. yeah, thats what happend. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thats how good i am at this


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

dont know why but this keeps hapnin


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 01:53 PM~9542427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some funny shit right there doggie not the pic just what you wrote on it man I can't stop laughing.. I even showed the old lady and she cracked up she likes the goldish one so far..I wonder how come it keeps fucking up on you.. So whats the name of the program man I want it bad?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

honestly, it came with a cheapass 10 dollar digital camara. its the software i put on my computer. its just keeps fuckin up though.  i got it at cvs. do you have those? peep this one.....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

shit....gimmie them mirrors too. ill give you 800.00 for the handles and mirrors right now :0 fo real. make an offer YOU cant refuse. i want
'em in a major way dammet!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 25 2007, 02:21 PM~9528360
> *Heres one tino did do the badest elco ever out of K.C.
> 
> 
> ...


If you are so called keeping it real shouldn't Shawn get some credit for Allens car?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2007, 06:33 PM~9545182
> *If you are so called keeping it real shouldn't Shawn get some credit for Allens car?
> *


uh oh???????? k.c. beef, its whats for dinner. :0 hope yall r hungry.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 07:42 PM~9545236
> *uh oh???????? k.c. beef, its whats for dinner. :0  hope yall r hungry.
> *


Just KEEPING IT REAL. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2007, 07:47 PM~9545742
> *Just KEEPING IT REAL. :biggrin:
> *


fabian.....................your turn. and just so everyone knows, my elco is gonna be the sickest elco out of k.c. ! so if youre ahead of me now, keep movin cause i W I L L catch up and pass you mo fo's...................THATS KEEPIN IT REAL!!!!!!!!!  anyone got some cool shit to sell me? .............................................................................................................................................most hated...................?????? :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 09:02 PM~9545843
> *fabian.....................your turn.  and just so everyone knows, my elco is gonna be the sickest elco out of k.c. ! so if youre ahead of me now, keep movin cause i W I L L catch up and pass you mo fo's...................THATS KEEPIN IT REAL!!!!!!!!!   anyone got some cool shit to sell me? .............................................................................................................................................most hated...................?????? :0
> *


I wasn't starting anything to begin with. You said it was the one Tino redid not me, I even clarified that that it was a different car. Oh well. You can have the sickest Elco I'm just building mine to drive. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 28 2007, 01:33 AM~9545182
> *If you are so called keeping it real shouldn't Shawn get some credit for Allens car?
> *


Look you started it,with that shit about dude being tinos friend but taking his car to you(which was bull).

And i guess you ONLY look at the pictures because shawn did get some of the credit.

Even tough and you should know all about this, the main thing he did was the frame and thats why it looks like it does. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 28 2007, 03:22 AM~9545991
> *I wasn't starting anything to begin with. You said it was the one Tino redid not me, I even clarified that that it was a different car. Oh well.  You can have the sickest Elco I'm just building mine to drive. :biggrin:
> *


He asked if it was one he redid,which it wasn't.And you said that bull about him being tinos friend.
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 28 2007, 03:22 AM~9545991
> *I wasn't starting anything to begin with. You said it was the one Tino redid not me, I even clarified that that it was a different car. Oh well.  You can have the sickest Elco I'm just building mine to drive. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 27 2007, 09:26 PM~9546019
> *Look you started it,with that shit about dude being tinos friend but taking his car to you(which was bull).
> 
> And i guess you ONLY look at the pictures because shawn did get some of the credit.
> ...


You are missing the point, I wasn't saying he brought it to me because he didn't want Tino to do it, I was saying since he knew Tino and not me he should have had him do it in the first place. Noah asked if Logans car was that car and I told him it wasn't. Last time I saw that car he was with you guys so I thought Tino was working on it. That's all it is nothing more and there wasn't any shit talking on my part, but there was on yours.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2007, 08:22 PM~9545991
> *I wasn't starting anything to begin with. You said it was the one Tino redid not me, I even clarified that that it was a different car. Oh well.  You can have the sickest Elco I'm just building mine to drive. :biggrin:
> *


you mean i can have the sickest elco in k.c. :biggrin: even though i just dented MY F U C K I N G DOOR!!!!!!!!! FUUUUUCK!!!!!!!& SSHHHHHIIIITTTTTT!!!!! :angry: :tears: :machinegun: :guns:  fabian, i need a body man. supwitdat?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome mr. 83 elco. post some goodies. :cheesy: new people=new rides :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 09:52 PM~9546281
> *you mean i can have the sickest elco in k.c. :biggrin:  even though i just dented MY  F U C K I N G  DOOR!!!!!!!!! FUUUUUCK!!!!!!!& SSHHHHHIIIITTTTTT!!!!! :angry:  :tears:  :machinegun:  :guns:   fabian, i need a body man. supwitdat?
> *


Are you driving your shit out in this weather? Not to bright. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2007, 08:55 PM~9546312
> *Are you driving your shit out in this weather? Not to bright. :biggrin:
> *


no. dented that shit in my garage :angry: FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! IM REALLY PRETTY PISSED AT THE MOMENT. it could be worse............i could kill someone right now and that would definatly make a bad sich even worse. :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 10:06 PM~9546436
> *no. dented that shit in my garage :angry:  FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! IM REALLY PRETTY PISSED AT THE MOMENT. it could be worse............i could kill someone right now and that would definatly make a bad sich even worse. :uh:
> *


That sucks, well now you have an excuse to Candy it. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2007, 09:07 PM~9546445
> *That sucks, well now you have an excuse to Candy it. :biggrin:
> *


me being dent prone is the reason i didnt. it should be an easy fix...............i hope.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 10:12 PM~9546501
> *me being dent prone is the reason i didnt. it should be an easy fix...............i hope.
> *


2 tone rootbeer would be cool, do one with a silver base and one with a gold base so it would be alittle bit different. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 10:12 PM~9546501
> *me being dent prone is the reason i didnt. it should be an easy fix...............i hope.
> *


Double post. I'm out Noah.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 27 2007, 09:14 PM~9546514
> *2 tone rootbeer would be cool, do one with a silver base and one with a gold base so it would be alittle bit different. :biggrin:
> *


rootbeer was my exact words to the painter. i dont think the dent is THAT bad. should be an easy fix, hopefully.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 27 2007, 08:56 PM~9546319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh...........we get the point............youre a golfer.  :biggrin:


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

the baddest elco built...and for sale....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

definately over the top. not really feelin the front mirrors. looks pretty cheap. BUT, i like it. ill take it. how much?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 08:52 PM~9546281
> *you mean i can have the sickest elco in k.c. :biggrin:  even though i just dented MY  F U C K I N G  DOOR!!!!!!!!! FUUUUUCK!!!!!!!& SSHHHHHIIIITTTTTT!!!!! :angry:  :tears:  :machinegun:  :guns:   fabian, i need a body man. supwitdat?
> *


BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA YA FUCKER NO NEED FOR PIMPIN DOOR HANDLES NOW! :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 27 2007, 11:28 PM~9548045
> *BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHA YA FUCKER NO NEED FOR PIMPIN DOOR HANDLES NOW! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


youre a poopy head face.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

HAHA

hey noah would you mind doing something like what you did to those elcos?
wanted to see my cutty in white and white rims. :dunno:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

with this pic?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 27 2007, 11:32 PM~9548097
> *HAHA
> 
> hey noah would you mind doing something like what you did to those elcos?
> ...


suck my dick you little fucker head..............................................................................................................................................well, ok.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 11:44 PM~9548193
> *suck my dick you little fucker head..............................................................................................................................................well, ok.
> *


no nintendo. me no understande essspaneeech? :biggrin: 
if you do it you'll be my best friend. :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

bullshit.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

how did you manage that?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 27 2007, 11:56 PM~9548320
> *
> 
> how did you manage that?
> *


an under water knife fight with an ancient sea serpent. sucked too. the car jus got in the way.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 28 2007, 12:26 AM~9548552
> *an under water knife fight with an ancient sea serpent. sucked too. the car jus got in the way.
> *


amazing. so......... wanna change my car white?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 27 2007, 11:47 PM~9548221
> *no nintendo. me no understande essspaneeech? :biggrin:
> if you do it you'll be my best friend. :0
> *










you were right. looks pretty sweet white. so ask your mom if you can stay the night. we can have snacks and whatnot. tomorrow we'll play kickball...........................................................................F R I E N D :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YA FRUITY BASTARD SHOULD I BRING MY PILLOW AND BLANKETS?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SORRY MAN. it wouldnt work with the same process i used on the other cars. i tried. and the knife fight story.............twas bullshit. i know i know, sorry. i dumped it on top of a paint can with the door open  . still a pretty amazing freak accident. bummed though. im thinking of hanging myself. atleast you would be next in line for the handles. as long as you didnt already blow it with the gay bullet mirror comments.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 28 2007, 12:36 AM~9548644
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YA FRUITY BASTARD SHOULD I BRING MY PILLOW AND BLANKETS?
> *


good idea. mines are soiled in tres florez.  pimple city. ya dig?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 28 2007, 12:37 AM~9548650
> *SORRY MAN. it wouldnt work with the same process i used on the other cars. i tried. and the knife fight story.............twas bullshit. i know i know, sorry. i dumped it on top of a paint can with the door open  . still a pretty amazing freak accident. bummed though. im thinking of hanging myself. atleast you would be next in line for the handles. as long as you didnt already blow it with the gay bullet mirror comments.
> *


He knows I love those ***** bullet mirrors. Besides, seeing both sets next to each other the bullets actually suit the Elco better. 

Seriously tried?
... Doubt it the elcos looked pretty good with whatever program you were using. Well atleast you took it out and did something; cant complain. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ear you go mate. screen saver er sumfin. its all i can do fo a brova den. cherio.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

HMMM how about a different pic? Whats the program you're using, not photoshop is it?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 28 2007, 12:49 AM~9548749
> *He knows I love those ***** bullet mirrors. Besides, seeing both sets next to each other the bullets actually suit the Elco better.
> 
> Seriously tried?
> ...


aaaaaaahhhh..............................friends dont let friends hang themselves. im goin to sleep now.................................................FOREVER! THANKS FOR CARING..... F R I E N D. :uh: :tears:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 28 2007, 12:55 AM~9548801
> *aaaaaaahhhh..............................friends dont let friends hang themselves.  im goin to sleep now.................................................FOREVER! THANKS FOR CARING..... F R I E N D. :uh:  :tears:
> *


fix my fucking cutlass picture before you go to bed. everytime i see it it makes me wanna go kick your door.
sweet dreams fried skillet. keep ya head up nahmeans?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:HUGS:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

[img=http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8519/meandbatselcossa1.jpg]


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 28 2007, 12:53 AM~9548782
> *HMMM how about a different pic? Whats the program you're using, not photoshop is it?
> *


No not photoshop. some cheap crap. i explained a page back. i think because your car is black it wont work. i thought maybe it was just racist but it wouldnt turn it white either. so that wasnt the case. dunno holmes. you'll notice theyre all kinda psychodellic. same thing i just did to your ride. non of which will turn white.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 28 2007, 01:02 AM~9548855
> *No not photoshop. some cheap crap. i explained a page back. i think because your car is black it wont work. i thought maybe it was just racist but it wouldnt turn it white either. so that wasnt the case. dunno holmes. you'll notice theyre all kinda psychodellic. same thing i just did to your ride. non of which will turn white.
> *


Good point. Ya they're all colored. So I guess the shades wouldnt exactly work.
Oh well I appreciate you trying. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 28 2007, 01:05 AM~9548872
> *Good point. Ya they're all colored. So I guess the shades wouldnt exactly work.
> Oh well I appreciate you trying. Thanks. :thumbsup:
> *


peace McGreese.


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 10:40 PM~9547627
> *definately over the top. not really feelin the front mirrors. looks pretty cheap. BUT, i like it. ill take it. how much?
> *


ILL TAKE 16,995 FIRM. I HAVE ALMOST THAT INTO THE ENGINE.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 28 2007, 08:09 AM~9549612
> *ILL TAKE 16,995 FIRM. I HAVE ALMOST THAT INTO THE ENGINE.
> *


I HAVE A FEELING ITS GOING TO BE HARD TO SELL LIKE THAT, BEING COMPLETE AND ALL. WHICH IS TOO BAD. HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN FOR SALE? DONT LET ME TEASE YOU ABOUT A BUY, I WAS JUST JOKING. WHAT WOULD OR EVEN COULD I DO TO A COMPLETE RIDE? I WAS JUST WONDERING WHAT THE GOING BID WAS. 17,000 ISNT BAD AT ALL. IS THERE A REAL FRONT END UNDER THE MIRRORS?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Dec 27 2007, 09:59 PM~9547256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!!!!!! after even a closer review, this mafucka is reeeetarded!!!! .........................retarded=good. nothin is untouched. how long did it take to get here? got any first day pics of it? or progress?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 27 2007, 08:02 PM~9545843
> *fabian.....................your turn.  and just so everyone knows, my elco is gonna be the sickest elco out of k.c. ! so if youre ahead of me now, keep movin cause i W I L L catch up and pass you mo fo's...................THATS KEEPIN IT REAL!!!!!!!!!   anyone got some cool shit to sell me? .............................................................................................................................................most hated...................?????? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 28 2007, 11:21 AM~9550532
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: NO LIE!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 28 2007, 11:54 AM~9550769
> *:biggrin: NO LIE!
> *


I like your confidence. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 28 2007, 12:38 PM~9551050
> *I like your confidence.  :biggrin:
> *


you know how it goes.............eat, sleep, poopy lowriders. im on a mission. cant stop wont stop. now if ol'hated would come of those handles, id be one small step closer.  :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone wanna sell me a pass. door?


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee125/tstl/021-7887.jpg[/img]


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> > http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee125/tstl/021-7887.jpg[/img]
> >
> > I WONDER WHO HAS THIS ELCO?????? :(
> > [/quote]
> > yeah. ive never seen it before. i found it on the "el camino" sight. its in the rides section.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> > :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 28 2007, 03:58 PM~9552060
> *anyone wanna sell me a pass. door?
> *


anybody have two doors so I can use the handles :cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

regamino


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:53 PM~9555901
> *anybody have two doors so I can use the handles  :cheesy:
> *


gawt dammit. come on. lets play "lets make a deal" :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:53 PM~9555901
> *anybody have two doors so I can use the handles  :cheesy:
> *


NO ID HAVE TO KICK BOTH OF THEM BEFORE I SOLD THEM TO YOU IS THAT OKAY?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

oops :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2007, 10:53 PM~9555901
> *anybody have two doors so I can use the handles  :cheesy:
> *


look. ill trade you two brand new doors for those handles. ill even throw in the mirrors too so i can help you get rid of those other ones :biggrin: hell id take'em off your hands.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 29 2007, 02:44 AM~9556492
> *
> 
> 
> ...



More pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:44 AM~9556492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 28 2007, 03:32 AM~9546089
> *You are missing the point, I wasn't saying he brought it to me because he didn't want Tino to do it, I was saying since he knew Tino and not me he should have had him do it in the first place. Noah asked if Logans car was that car and I told him it wasn't. Last time I saw that car he was with you guys so I thought Tino was working on it. That's all it is nothing more and there wasn't any shit talking on my part, but there was on yours.
> *


Maybe you didn't mean it that way,but on here thats the way it looked.It would be like me saying one of your friends came to us over you.And where did i talk shit?Was just telling you tino didn't re do that car?Any way it's over. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 29 2007, 12:57 AM~9556550
> *look. ill trade you two brand new doors for those handles. ill even throw in the mirrors too so i can help you get rid of those other ones :biggrin: hell id take'em off your hands.
> *


AHAHAHAHAHA THOSE GOD DAMN ***** BULLET MIRRORS.  :biggrin: 
SEEING THE REGAMINO ---- WHAT ABOUT PUTTING A REGAL HEADER PANEL ON THE FRONT OF MY CUTLASS? :dunno:

OLDSMOBILE REGAL?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 29 2007, 11:33 AM~9558084
> *AHAHAHAHAHA THOSE GOD DAMN ***** BULLET MIRRORS.   :biggrin:
> SEEING THE REGAMINO ---- WHAT ABOUT PUTTING A REGAL HEADER PANEL ON THE FRONT OF MY CUTLASS?  :dunno:
> 
> ...


jus say no. keep the original front clip! but if you do deside to do it, make a dookie hood ornament. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 29 2007, 12:33 PM~9558084
> *AHAHAHAHAHA THOSE GOD DAMN ***** BULLET MIRRORS.   :biggrin:
> SEEING THE REGAMINO ---- WHAT ABOUT PUTTING A REGAL HEADER PANEL ON THE FRONT OF MY CUTLASS?  :dunno:
> 
> ...


I'd throw 13s on that bitch before I made one more move and thats before I even put another drop of gas in :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:08 PM~9558580
> *jus say no. keep the original front clip! but if you do deside to do it, make a dookie hood ornament. :biggrin:
> *


yea dont like the euro either... makes it look like a 90s car. but i was thinking the regal header would be something different. not saying i would, but when i take off some things for painting i'll take a peek and see how it would look.


mosthated, talking about mine?
getting in line for some 13" rims from homeboys; chrome lip/pearl white dish/chrome nips/pearl white spokes/ chrome hub/ still debating about the knock off.
i was thinking about some gold/chrome things... im thinking i might just see what a pink looks like on the upper and lower a arms. then the rest will be chrome and shit. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 29 2007, 08:52 PM~9560835
> *yea dont like the euro either... makes it look like a 90s car. but i was thinking the regal header would be something different. not saying i would, but when i take off some things for painting i'll take a peek and see how it would look.
> mosthated, talking about mine?
> getting in line for some 13" rims from homeboys; chrome lip/pearl white dish/chrome nips/pearl white spokes/ chrome hub/ still debating about the knock off.
> ...


what else is there under the car??


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 09:18 PM~9561559
> *what else is there under the car??
> *


nothing at the moment. but how our roads are up here.... specifically where I moved; all rocky and dusty. im not going to be goin all out.
same thing goes for the car itself, im thinking i might just use a Dupont pearl, either that or just a plain white on the body. nothing over the top until i get a show car.

anyways back to the undies... I'll probably be getting the majority coated with a smooth style "truck bed" liner. other than that things will be chrome. i was just thinking pink on the arms for a bit of contrast under there. maybe see about getting a few other things pink underneath?
either that or a dark red? red n white? pink n white? :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 29 2007, 07:17 PM~9560583
> *I'd throw 13s on that bitch before I made one more move and thats before I even put another drop of gas in :cheesy:
> *


true dat!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oldtimer_@Dec 29 2007, 03:09 AM~9556966
> *More pics?
> *


all i could find.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 29 2007, 11:33 PM~9562108
> *nothing at the moment. but how our roads are up here.... specifically where I moved; all rocky and dusty. im not going to be goin all out.
> same thing goes for the car itself, im thinking i might just use a Dupont pearl, either that or just a plain white on the body. nothing over the top until i get a show car.
> 
> ...


I have full undies on my elco and thats my street ride I'm gonna do up my 59 but I don't know how I'm gonna do it up yet


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2007, 02:41 AM~9563909
> *I have full undies on my elco and thats my street ride I'm gonna do up my 59 but I don't know how I'm gonna do it up yet
> *


Yea not so much. Thats money... and money is something I dont have.
Arent your roads all dusty too? Justdging by the pics it looks like theyd take a toll on the car. Mind you on the same token you dont have the snow. We didnt have much of a winter this year but I figure I'll still put the smooth surface liner on the bottom just in case. That and at the moment its my only car, you know how it is...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 30 2007, 01:06 PM~9565286
> *Yea not so much. Thats money... and money is something I dont have.
> Arent your roads all dusty too? Justdging by the pics it looks like theyd take a toll on the car. Mind you on the same token you dont have the snow. We didnt have much of a winter this year but I figure I'll still put the smooth surface liner on the bottom just in case. That and at the moment its my only car, you know how it is...
> *


last year we had 40+ inches of snow... Na the roads are clean here this is actually a well taken care of town so it's easy on a lowrider but I drive my elco on the highway to other towns and cruise and cruise in the city also I just try and take care of it as much as possible but whats a low low if you don't drive it


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

was searching on ebay and theres a custom made 57 elco lowrider .... dont know if anybody posted this bad boy .....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1957-El-Cam...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

dont know if the top links will work but heres the direct item #350009826407


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2007, 12:53 PM~9565516
> *last year we had 40+ inches of snow... Na the roads are clean here this is actually a well taken care of town so it's easy on a lowrider but I drive my elco on the highway to other towns and cruise and cruise in the city also I just try and take care of it as much as possible but whats a low low if you don't drive it
> *


crazy... thats actually pretty nuts. we got maybe 7 or 8 inches last year. the biggest thing is the cold. -40 is junk.
still though even without a ton of snow the city still goes out with the salt trucks. thats the big problem there might not be a lot of snow but it can melt and freeze over night.
dunno, I was gonna go chrome underneath. but not really on a daily ya know? i personally dont see a point in 100% chrome undies on a daily. kinda a waste of money. i'll just the odd thing done just so it can show off in the air. because we all know all black is plain as hell too.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

you imagine the grease this guy gets all over the car, from all the carna asada cooking??? still looks bad ass though!!!


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 29 2007, 12:44 AM~9556492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Dec 30 2007, 11:46 PM~9570561
> *ANYONE KNO WHO HAS IT?????
> *


INTERESTED IN GETTIN IT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Dec 30 2007, 11:42 PM~9570527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you know how much hes asking? pretty dope havin a car that pays for its self.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 28 2007, 10:30 PM~9556118
> *regamino
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ..............................................................................


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the wheels on it should replace that pile.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 30 2007, 09:49 PM~9568866
> *crazy... thats actually pretty nuts. we got maybe 7 or 8 inches last year. the biggest thing is the cold. -40 is junk.
> still though even without a ton of snow the city still goes out with the salt trucks. thats the big problem there might not be a lot of snow but it can melt and freeze over night.
> dunno, I was gonna go chrome underneath. but not really on a daily ya know? i personally dont see a point in 100% chrome undies on a daily. kinda a waste of money. i'll just the odd thing done just so it can show off in the air. because we all know all black is plain as hell too.
> *


Honestly I'd do only the lower a arms in chrome not the top if you want to stand out a little no need to do the spindles,backingplates,tierods stuff like that if it's just a daily I'd honestly do lower a arms maybe a chrome pumkin cover in the back possible chrome shocks and chrome springs thats if it is a coil under.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:33 AM~9570879
> *do you know how much hes asking? pretty dope havin a car that pays for its self.
> *


last i looked it was at $10,000. and reserve still not meet ...so ?????? ther whole story is posted on ebay, even some vids..... the storys says that they spent 75 thousand to build it????


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 31 2007, 12:56 PM~9573283
> *ttt
> *


Whats good bro? Not gonna buy the elco or your ride didn't sell?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 01:20 PM~9573898
> *Whats good bro? Not gonna buy the elco or your ride didn't sell?
> *


i was hoping you would have responded with some good word on my request. i had to throw you on front street. .........for laughs of course. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 31 2007, 04:54 PM~9575037
> *i was hoping you would have responded with some good word on my request. i had to throw you on front street. .........for laughs of course. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2007, 07:37 AM~9571784
> *Honestly I'd do only the lower a arms in chrome not the top if you want to stand out a little no need to do the spindles,backingplates,tierods stuff like that if it's just a daily I'd honestly do lower a arms maybe a chrome pumkin cover in the back possible chrome shocks and chrome springs thats if it is a coil under.
> *


True enough, But odds and ends I guess. Id atleast do the most noticable things on 3, drive line... get the rear drums chrome, gas tank braces, just odds and ends. Dailies dont need tons of work, but I forsee its gonna be awhile before I get into another one. I normally run though cars yearly, so this one I'll keep for awhile.
Heres a pic of the uppers Im trying to sweet talk pennywise into doing for me.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

is pink and white your overall color scheme? or are you keeping it black? cant remember.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 31 2007, 11:47 PM~9577966
> *Heres a pic of the uppers Im trying to sweet talk pennywise into doing for me.
> *


So are these just a pic you have of some pink ones or how did you get this photo?? what do you want pennywise to do extend them for you?? If you were looking for a 1 inch extension I'd personally do a caprice upper and it can be molded real sweet and clean looking and on the top where it's flat you could do a little pinstripe on it just for looks.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 1 2008, 12:19 PM~9580389
> *is pink and white your overall color scheme? or are you keeping it black? cant remember.
> *


well if I do go with pink anything the interior will automatically go black. the exterior is mainly going to be chrome and white. I happened to come across a paint that was PURE white. Seen a car done up with it too on here and I think it looks nuts. 
my original idea had been a burgundy/black interior with some dark red exterior accents; like knock off, arms, etc...

thing is if I do anything pink; interior will be black leather/velvet/or suede. pink arms, knockoff. you kinda get the idea?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2008, 01:29 PM~9580745
> *So are these just a pic you have of some pink ones or how did you get this photo?? what do you want pennywise to do extend them for you?? If you were looking for a 1 inch extension I'd personally do a caprice upper and it can be molded real sweet and clean looking and on the top where it's flat you could do a little pinstripe on it just for looks.
> *


Tells me has some that hes finishing up at 1 1/4" extension. Reinforced.
Got the pic of another set he did on here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 1 2008, 02:31 PM~9580763
> *well if I do go with pink anything the interior will automatically go black. the exterior is mainly going to be chrome and white. I happened to come across a paint that was PURE white. Seen a car done up with it too on here and I think it looks nuts.
> my original idea had been a burgundy/black interior with some dark red exterior accents; like knock off, arms, etc...
> 
> ...


Theres a cutlass for sale in the sale forums that is white with a pink pearl and pink tinted windows with all pink interior looks pretty cool


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 1 2008, 01:35 PM~9580781
> *Theres a cutlass for sale in the sale forums that is white with a pink pearl and pink tinted windows with all pink interior looks pretty cool
> *


The one with the conti kit?
Naw not so much..... thats a bit too much pink.
Heres the white Im talking about. I think it looks pretty sicc.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The pic didn't show for me


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

its from photobucket....it should work.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 1 2008, 01:33 PM~9580767
> *Tells me has some that hes finishing up at 1 1/4" extension. Reinforced.
> Got the pic of another set he did on here.
> *


on where dumb head?...................................sorry that was rude. :uh:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Ron's '81-CROWD C.C San Diego


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 1 2008, 06:27 PM~9582477
> *on where dumb head?...................................sorry that was rude. :uh:
> *


I already posted the picture... whose dumb now?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 1 2008, 07:45 PM~9583147
> *I already posted the picture... whose dumb now?
> *


me. :tears:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jan 1 2008, 07:10 PM~9582823
> *Ron's '81-CROWD C.C San Diego
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im sayin


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 1 2008, 08:47 PM~9583741
> *me. :tears:
> *


  

maybe this will help?
links;
1 is the car
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v289/prettyboy99/20ta9.jpg
2 the arms
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v289/pre...y99/armsvt5.jpg

let me know if those dont work.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 1 2008, 10:53 PM~9584753
> *
> 
> maybe this will help?
> ...


worked. it just didnt show up on my work puter. smadd dum. musa been builted by an elco owner.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 1 2008, 11:29 PM~9585067
> *worked. it just didnt show up on my work puter. smadd dum. musa been builted by an elco owner.
> *


what you think? 
Im thinking I might just keep it a "hint"...just the uppers like in the pic, and the knock offs?
everything else I choose to do will be chrome or black (as far as undies are concerned)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 1 2008, 11:50 PM~9585218
> *what you think?
> Im thinking I might just keep it a "hint"...just the uppers like in the pic, and the knock offs?
> everything else I choose to do will be chrome or black (as far as undies are concerned)
> *


 that shit could be freshy. id like to see it photoshoped. wish i could do that crap.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

hahaha fuck "freshy" I remember that was the OG type Kool-Aid back in the late 80s. lmao... might have to put that up as my license plate "Freshy". :cheesy:



*whoops that was "Freshie" and it came out late 60's.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 2 2008, 01:11 AM~9585776
> *hahaha fuck "freshy" I remember that was the OG type Kool-Aid back in the late 80s. lmao... might have to put that up as my license plate "Freshy". :cheesy:
> *whoops that was "Freshie" and it came out late 60's.
> *


keep it as a souvenir. that would be a "sicky" plate :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 01:39 AM~9585873
> *keep it as a souvenir. that would be a "sicky" plate :biggrin:
> *


You Have Failed. See you at the Majestics picnic Tuff Guy! :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 2 2008, 01:49 AM~9585896
> *You Have Failed. See you at the Majestics picnic Tuff Guy! :angry:
> *


i dont get it...............but i cant wait to meet you. which picnic?


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Any pics of that Caddy elco?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

you talkin bout the one in k.c. ? when is that mug? ill start training agin er sumfins. the picnic of course, el fantasmo face.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 2 2008, 10:38 AM~9587135
> *Any pics of that Caddy elco?
> *


you talkin about the jap caddy camino? the only pics i have found of that one i have posted.  looked pretty uuuhhhhhh i dont even know what to say bout it. i like it, but wouldnt want it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

jus found this mutha. looks nice and never seen it on here.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

I've only seen a pic of the rear.. I didn't see it in this thread, I think I saw it in the vegas pics.. I think.. 




> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 10:43 AM~9587166
> *you talkin about the jap caddy camino? the only pics i have found of that one i have posted.   looked pretty uuuhhhhhh i dont even know what to say bout it. i like it, but wouldnt want it.
> *


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Are you gays going to sword fight? :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 10:00 AM~9586954
> *i dont get it...............but i cant wait to meet you. which picnic?
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 2 2008, 10:58 AM~9587256
> *Are you gays going to sword fight?  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE!!!!! but he aint crazy enough. :cheesy: ill bring my posse and their possies and some kryptonite. ill blow this hole town up!!!!!!! but, i think he's gonna sleep over tomorrow night. we'll talk about it over some milk and nilla waifers. prolly jus end up in a vicious pillow fight, feathers everywhere and whatnot. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats going on everybody??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2008, 11:30 AM~9587500
> *whats going on everybody??
> *


sup mayne? how was your new years?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 02:51 PM~9588380
> *sup mayne? how was your new years?
> *


It was good partied down with my woman then seen two brothers fighting fucking breaking coffee mugs over each others head and one fool was all bloody they crazy as hell man but that was there business not mine.I feel good about this year though :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that cuttymino looks good


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 10:38 AM~9587138
> *you talkin bout the one in k.c. ? when is that mug? ill start training agin er sumfins.  the picnic of course, el fantasmo face.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
big thing in offtopic whenever someone gets mad the correct response is "see you at _______ picnic". dunno. :biggrin: 
remember; smores are homosexual.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 2 2008, 05:31 PM~9590253
> *:0  :0  :0
> big thing in offtopic whenever someone gets mad the correct response is "see you at _______ picnic". dunno. :biggrin:
> remember; smores are homosexual.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: welp, i guess ill see your bitchass at **** fest then.........................you got me all pumped to go to a show i didnt know about. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2008, 04:57 PM~9589937
> *It was good partied down with my woman then seen two brothers fighting fucking breaking coffee mugs over each others head and one fool was all bloody they crazy as hell man but that was there business not mine.I feel good about this year though :biggrin:
> *


holy cow! sounds like some you tube in full effect. glad you didnt get a new facial scar homie.........well, it could be cool i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t138/Pa...Showdown029.jpg

super dirty but pretty recent


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 2 2008, 05:59 PM~9590487
> *http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t138/Pa...Showdown029.jpg
> 
> super dirty but pretty recent
> *


yup. always liked this one. looks good. got any interrior flicks?


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Dec 29 2007, 11:59 PM~9563448
> *all i could find.
> 
> 
> ...


love the car but as for the wheels :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

[/quote]

CLEAN, LOOKS LIKE THEY MADE THEM LIKE THAT.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 06:57 PM~9590469
> *holy cow! sounds like some you tube in full effect. glad you didnt get a new facial scar homie.........well, it could be cool i guess. :biggrin:
> *


No shit kind of wish I had a camera homie's face was full of blood


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I need a hood for a 76


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 06:37 PM~9590815
> *yup. always liked this one. looks good. got any interrior flicks?
> *


Ill post some later homie


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 2 2008, 05:54 PM~9590449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: welp, i guess ill see your bitchass at **** fest then.........................you got me all pumped to go to a show i didnt know about. :uh:
> *


:scrutinize: whats this all about? :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 2 2008, 10:10 PM~9593212
> *:scrutinize: whats this all about? :uh:
> *


no worries. actually that reminds me of some tighty whiteys my homie made back in the day. he colored the fronts of them yellow and the backs brown and called them "no worries" undies. he sold a shit load of'em. pretty funny.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sick ely. :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 2 2008, 06:41 PM~9591469
> *I need a hood for a 76
> 
> 
> ...


Damm, This brings back memories. Mine was a 75ss all primered with one inch whitewalls..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

to the topppp


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 2 2008, 05:01 PM~9589981
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing this ride, made me want to go out and buy an Elco.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

DO IT!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: FOOLS ARE SLEEPIN....NOW AND ON THIS TOPIC! WHERES THEM MAFUGIN EL CAMINOS? :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 4 2008, 03:04 AM~9603875
> *:biggrin: FOOLS ARE SLEEPIN....NOW AND ON THIS TOPIC! WHERES THEM MAFUGIN EL CAMINOS? :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Thinking about selling mine again, but if i do, i want a 66 elco.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

im gonna hafta start drawing these fuckin elcos soon. cant find any to post.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

i found sum...lol....im loadin them on photobucket


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Im not sure if these have been posted before......sorry! lol....... :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Im not sure if these have been posted before......sorry! lol....... :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 4 2008, 05:56 PM~9608743
> *Im not sure if these have been posted before......sorry! lol....... :biggrin:
> *


hell yessssss! bout time. fresh fish. never seen'em fo.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 4 2008, 05:55 PM~9608738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOH WEEE. i love this look.


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

1981 ELCO "ALL EYES ON ME" REPRESENTING THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO 619


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 4 2008, 09:48 PM~9611073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Elco :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 2 2008, 05:01 PM~9589981
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Jan 4 2008, 07:25 PM~9608956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOks good!! It took me a while to do it


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

One of my favorites:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> im feelin this one right here. very nice. sep, i prolly woulda put on the wheels he has hanging up. those are dumb fresh! :cheesy: bet it would get better gas mileage too.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 5 2008, 01:40 AM~9612253
> *LOOks good!! It took me a while to do it
> *


thats funny. its like a comic book version of your ride. i want to make mine a super hero too. :uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 5 2008, 12:40 AM~9612253
> *LOOks good!! It took me a while to do it
> *


n i cant think you enough it came out sick :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 5 2008, 01:03 AM~9612407
> *One of my favorites:
> 
> 
> ...


that makes to of us. i think it would look better on my wheels though :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

so what did yall think of that pink? :dunno:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 5 2008, 04:59 PM~9615648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id have them both..... twice a day. And Id get off work early to do it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 5 2008, 10:13 PM~9617278
> *so what did yall think of that pink? :dunno:
> *


It's cool, if your looking to stand out that you'll do


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 10:00 PM~9617688
> *It's cool, if your looking to stand out that you'll do
> *


Yea, Its one to think about before wasting time with it. Im debating back and forth between that and a red?
Atleast my original idea was red and white. Lowriding isnt that big in the town I moved too and the bitches are stunned. To them even a plain white car is classed as a "princess" ride. :uh: 
Pretty weak.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 5 2008, 11:06 PM~9617728
> *Yea, Its one to think about before wasting time with it. Im debating back and forth between that and a red?
> Atleast my original idea was red and white. Lowriding isnt that big in the town I moved too and the bitches are stunned. To them even a plain white car is classed as a "princess" ride. :uh:
> Pretty weak.
> *


Fuck it go for it bro and get them hoes :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2008, 11:19 PM~9618310
> *Fuck it go for it bro and get them hoes :biggrin:
> *


Psssst someone didnt read what I typed. :nono: 
Naw was talking to some bitches tonight asked them about my idea... and the all round response was they'd think a guy with pink on his ride was ****. :uh: 
Like I say small town, coupled with people whove never seen lowriders = poor responses. LMAO. Think if they see a few Cali riders up here they'd be shittin bricks.

Mind you these bitches would probably hate on your gay bullet mirrors as well. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 6 2008, 02:17 AM~9618993
> *Psssst someone didnt read what I typed. :nono:
> Naw was talking to some bitches tonight asked them about my idea... and the all round response was they'd think a guy with pink on his ride was ****. :uh:
> Like I say small town, coupled with people whove never seen lowriders = poor responses. LMAO. Think if they see a few Cali riders up here they'd be shittin bricks.
> ...


Oh I see what your saying and as far as the bullet mirrors they'd love them and be all over my dick :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

fuck your homosexual bullet mirrors. :biggrin: 
so Im thinking it stands, get some red shit and that'll be cool. been looking into some engraving as well. might just engrave all of the chrome panels and get my door handles done.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 6 2008, 02:39 AM~9619103
> *fuck your homosexual bullet mirrors. :biggrin:
> so Im thinking it stands, get some red shit and that'll be cool. been looking into some engraving as well. might just engrave all of the chrome panels and get my door handles done.
> *


There you go baller your gonna put my elco and my 59 to shame :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

and maybe my mirrors? :wow: :biggrin: 
lmao. im still up for getting those handles.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 6 2008, 02:43 AM~9619114
> *and maybe my mirrors? :wow:  :biggrin:
> lmao. im still up for getting those handles.
> *


no way your hating on my mirrors and I don't like you now :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 24 2007, 04:51 PM~9522822
> *:angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:  i fought hard for them and it still didnt work.
> anyways, fuck it.... here they are (ps sorry for bringing cutt pics in here)
> 
> ...


Why did you change those nice bullet mirrors for them checker ones?? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2008, 01:45 AM~9619117
> *no way your hating on my mirrors and I don't like you now :angry:
> *


i guess ill take'em. i mean, that is if it helps and all.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

any elco pics with deep dish wheels?/wires?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 6 2008, 11:07 AM~9620565
> *any elco pics with deep dish wheels?/wires?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2008, 01:47 AM~9619124
> *Why did you change those nice bullet mirrors for them checker ones?? :biggrin:
> *


just my preference man ... :biggrin: 
like i said seeing both the flat mirrors and the bullets next to each other; IMO the bullets look a helluva lot better than flats for the elcos.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jan 6 2008, 12:07 PM~9620565
> *any elco pics with deep dish wheels?/wires?
> *


there is some if you go through all the pages :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 6 2008, 12:24 PM~9620676
> *just my preference man ...  :biggrin:
> like i said seeing both the flat mirrors and the bullets next to each other; IMO the bullets look a helluva lot better than flats for the elcos.
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2008, 03:22 PM~9622107
> *
> *


  
that number you gave me I havent contacted him yet either, would you say the engraving looks like whats on the handles? or is it more the style thats on your mirrors?
looked almost like the handles had a raised type of engraving? whereas other engraving looks flat?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 6 2008, 05:13 PM~9622545
> *
> that number you gave me I havent contacted him yet either, would you say the engraving looks like whats on the handles? or is it more the style thats on your mirrors?
> looked almost like the handles had a raised type of engraving? whereas other engraving looks flat?
> *


The mirrors have way better engraving than the handles don't know if it's because of the size or type of material. But Robert does the masterpiece wheels so he should do a good job on other stuff but he's expensive :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2008, 04:24 PM~9622654
> *The mirrors have way better engraving than the handles don't know if it's because of the size or type of material. But Robert does the masterpiece wheels so he should do a good job on other stuff but he's expensive :biggrin:
> *


Ive heard good things about the s/n "ENGRAVER". Never seen his work though. Mayhem told me about him.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

gimmie the number of that dude. pronto!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 6 2008, 04:51 PM~9622788
> *gimmie the number of that dude. pronto!
> *


No thanks. That goes for both engravers, in order to get either of their numbers you have to be in the circle. And you're not in it. Sorry noah.  :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

84 el co project up for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9621309


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 6 2008, 05:51 PM~9622788
> *gimmie the number of that dude. pronto!
> *


hit up Roberts tires n wheels out of Denver Colorado for engraving he's expensive though bro 1-303-922-4015


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

That pic makes me want to keep mine like that. :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> That pic makes me want to keep mine like that. :biggrin:


[/quote]

what do you mean keep yours like this did you do an ls swap or ??


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

what do you mean keep yours like this did you do an ls swap or ??
[/quote]
I was going to do the 82-87 header, but you convinced me to leave it. :biggrin: Did you shave the hood orniment?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> what do you mean keep yours like this did you do an ls swap or ??


I was going to do the 82-87 header, but you convinced me to leave it. :biggrin: Did you shave the hood orniment?
[/quote]

Yeah I kind of wish I didn't I shaved that I put on flush mount cadillac door handles on it. I also shaved the trim around the bed I molded the botom of the bed smooth and welded the tailgate shut and relocated the tailgate :biggrin: I like the single headlight better then the double headlight if you change it sell me your old stuff :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> I was going to do the 82-87 header, but you convinced me to leave it. :biggrin: Did you shave the hood orniment?


Yeah I kind of wish I didn't I shaved that I put on flush mount cadillac door handles on it. I also shaved the trim around the bed I molded the botom of the bed smooth and welded the tailgate shut and relocated the tailgate :biggrin: I like the single headlight better then the double headlight if you change it sell me your old stuff :cheesy:
[/quote]
I like how yours looks, mine is 81 front also. :biggrin: I'm keeping the hood orniment also.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> Yeah I kind of wish I didn't I shaved that I put on flush mount cadillac door handles on it. I also shaved the trim around the bed I molded the botom of the bed smooth and welded the tailgate shut and relocated the tailgate :biggrin: I like the single headlight better then the double headlight if you change it sell me your old stuff :cheesy:


I like how yours looks, mine is 81 front also. :biggrin: I'm keeping the hood orniment also.
[/quote]

Good deal I think the 81 is the nices one of all in my opinion


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Good deal I think the 81 is the nices one of all in my opinion
[/quote]
Here's another old pic. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> Good deal I think the 81 is the nices one of all in my opinion


Here's another old pic. :biggrin: 








[/quote]

Damn that mother fucker is badass post more pics please


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> Here's another old pic. :biggrin:


Damn that mother fucker is badass post more pics please
[/quote]
It's not like that anymore. :biggrin: Here's a 60 I saw for sale. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

So yetti how does the elco look now? can you post new pics or hell old ones even?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

repost but nobody else is posting shit so fuck it


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

still working on it but this is my project 82 elca.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good so you have the caddy taillights what are you gonna do as far as a bumper goes??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anybody have any original el camino fender trim they want to sell not the two town trim the full fender trim??


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 12:29 PM~9629923
> *Looks good so you have the caddy taillights what are  you gonna do as far as a bumper goes??
> *


still thinking about it .


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 7 2008, 01:30 PM~9631557
> *still thinking about it .
> *


Weld those bumper light holes up and chrome the bumper.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 7 2008, 08:03 PM~9633769
> *Weld those bumper light holes up and chrome the bumper.
> *


That sounds like a good idea or he could put a malibu rear bumper even though it has a small dip where the liscense plate goes but it'll still look good


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 7 2008, 06:03 PM~9633769
> *Weld those bumper light holes up and chrome the bumper.
> *


And don't forget to get rid of those bumper bolts too. Might as well weld and grind them down too for a smooooth bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 7 2008, 07:22 PM~9633934
> *That sounds like a good idea or he could put a malibu rear bumper even though it has a small dip where the liscense plate goes but it'll still look good
> *


im feelin the rear crome with the light holes sewn up.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> Damn that mother fucker is badass post more pics please


It's not like that anymore. :biggrin: Here's a 60 I saw for sale. :0 








[/quote]
:0 WHERE THA FUCK IS THIS???????????????????????????????? :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> It's not like that anymore. :biggrin: Here's a 60 I saw for sale. :0


:0 WHERE THA FUCK IS THIS???????????????????????????????? :cheesy:
[/quote]
About 30 minutes from Arkansaw. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> :0 WHERE THA FUCK IS THIS???????????????????????????????? :cheesy:


About 30 minutes from Arkansaw. :biggrin:
[/quote]
GOT"A PRICE ER WHAAA?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> About 30 minutes from Arkansaw. :biggrin:


GOT"A PRICE ER WHAAA?
[/quote]
I just took a pic, didn't get the number. It had issues, tight hood scoop, diamond plate bed, S-10 tailgate insert. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

LOOK WHAT I FORCED A COUPLE OF MY FRIENDS TO GET TODAY..... :cheesy: :biggrin:










































GOOFY AS FUCK BUT I HAD TO PUT'EM ON SOMEONE.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> GOT"A PRICE ER WHAAA?


I just took a pic, didn't get the number. It had issues, tight hood scoop, diamond plate bed, S-10 tailgate insert. :uh:
[/quote]
O'WELL. NOT REALLY FEELING THE SCOOP OR TAILGATE DOE.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> I just took a pic, didn't get the number. It had issues, tight hood scoop, diamond plate bed, S-10 tailgate insert. :uh:


O'WELL. NOT REALLY FEELING THE SCOOP OR TAILGATE DOE.
[/quote]
Not saying it couldn't be tight, just wasn't now. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> O'WELL. NOT REALLY FEELING THE SCOOP OR TAILGATE DOE.


Not saying it couldn't be tight, just wasn't now. :biggrin:
[/quote]
WORD. IM DEFINATLY WANTING ONE THAT YEAR THOUGH. JUST SO YOU KNOW, IM NOT YELLING, I JUS FORGOT TO TAKE OFF THE CAPS. so there.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

WORD. IM DEFINATLY WANTING ONE THAT YEAR THOUGH. JUST SO YOU KNOW, IM NOT YELLING, I JUS FORGOT TO TAKE OFF THE CAPS. so there. 

I could have my father in-law get the number next time he goes down there. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 7 2008, 08:23 PM~9634586
> *WORD. IM DEFINATLY WANTING ONE THAT YEAR THOUGH. JUST SO YOU KNOW, IM NOT YELLING, I JUS FORGOT TO TAKE OFF THE CAPS.  so there.
> 
> I could have my father in-law get the number next time he goes down there. :biggrin:
> *


that woul be swell. that is if its still there. thanks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

SORRY BOUT THE TATTOOS! but i had to post something and i was pumped about them. :uh: and :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 7 2008, 08:30 PM~9634689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAAAWT DAMN SON! YOU WERE NOT FUCKIN AROUND. MURDERING FOOOLS :0


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2008, 01:06 AM~9615697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9634676
> *that woul be swell. that is if its still there. thanks
> *


about a month ago there was a 59 elco for sale running for like 3gs in one of those auto trader mags.. The tattoo work looks real good btw


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 09:41 AM~9638631
> *about a month ago there was a 59 elco for sale running for like 3gs in one of those auto trader mags.. The tattoo work looks real good btw
> *


thanks homie. where was the car? state, country, planet? 3 g aint bad. decent condish?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Has anyone seen chevy truck or tahoe tail lights on a elco?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 8 2008, 11:54 AM~9639645
> *Has anyone seen chevy truck or tahoe tail lights on a elco?
> *


NOT I


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 8 2008, 11:31 AM~9638985
> *thanks homie. where was the car? state, country, planet? 3 g aint bad. decent condish?
> *


I don't know my homie in utah told me about it and he said it was decent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 8 2008, 12:54 PM~9639645
> *Has anyone seen chevy truck or tahoe tail lights on a elco?
> *


I never have but always wondered what it would look like


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 8 2008, 04:05 PM~9641389
> *I never have but always wondered what it would look like
> *


It looks like they would look alright.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Jan 8 2008, 02:06 PM~9640523
> *
> *


OOOH WEE


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin: 








Here you go MOSTHATED.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

you guys are all great motivation in building a El Camino, this thread is the only thig keeping me from getting rid of the Elco.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jan 8 2008, 08:37 PM~9644526
> *you guys are all great motivation in building a El Camino, this thread is the only thig keeping me from getting rid of the Elco.
> *


ill say that twice!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

LOOKY WHAT I FOUND.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 8 2008, 09:05 PM~9643471
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aaahhhh man that bitch is clean bro


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 8 2008, 10:05 PM~9643471
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Jamie what are you doing different to the elco??That was hitting pretty good when it came out.. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 9 2008, 06:04 PM~9651221
> *Jamie what are you doing different to the elco??That was hitting pretty good when it came out.. :biggrin:
> *


63 ALL DAY. :biggrin: The set-up was sold along time ago, I'm just wanting to ride so it will probally be 8 batteries and 2 pumps, with the ass buried. It will be awhile before it comes out. Too much drama nowadays with hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 9 2008, 08:31 PM~9653408
> *63 ALL DAY. :biggrin:  The set-up was sold along time ago, I'm just wanting to ride so it will probally be 8 batteries and 2 pumps, with the ass buried. It will be awhile before it comes out. Too much drama nowadays with hopping. :biggrin:
> *


ive noticed. but you kinda hafta to keep working to the top. .....or just be happy with the highth you got. kinda stoopid anyway huh?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 9 2008, 09:58 PM~9653735
> *ive noticed. but you kinda hafta to keep working to the top. .....or just be happy with the highth you got. kinda stoopid anyway huh?
> *


I've been at the top since 98. :biggrin: Been there done that, trying to get back to my roots. Been lowriding for almost 20 years now. :0


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

This belongs to my homie.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 9 2008, 09:31 PM~9653408
> *63 ALL DAY. :biggrin:  The set-up was sold along time ago, I'm just wanting to ride so it will probally be 8 batteries and 2 pumps, with the ass buried. It will be awhile before it comes out. Too much drama nowadays with hopping. :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya there on the drama if I were to ever build a hopper it would be a street hopper nothing more and I wouldn't battle it would just be for me you know


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2008, 09:43 PM~9654295
> *I hear ya there on the drama if I were to ever build a hopper it would be a street hopper nothing more and I wouldn't battle it would just be for me you know
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 10 2008, 12:44 AM~9655278
> *[/size] :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 9 2008, 11:03 PM~9653813
> *I've been at the top since 98. :biggrin:  Been there done that, trying to get back to my roots.  Been lowriding for almost 20 years now. :0
> *


Damn your a OLD ASS DUDE!!! Might start calling you grandpa!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 10 2008, 06:47 PM~9661388
> *Damn your a OLD ASS DUDE!!! Might start calling you grandpa!!! :biggrin:
> *


Respect your elders son. :biggrin: You don't learn this shit overnight. :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 08:03 PM~9661510
> *Respect your elders son. :biggrin:  You don't learn this shit overnight. :0
> *


HAHAHA!! You guys have my respect!!Hell I owned 2 cars that you guys built..Top notch work.. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 10 2008, 07:14 PM~9661608
> *HAHAHA!! You guys have my respect!!Hell I owned 2 cars that you guys built..Top notch work.. :biggrin:
> *


We still have a blue Monte you haven't owned yet. :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 08:21 PM~9661696
> *We still have a blue Monte you haven't owned yet. :0
> *


I am done with g-bodies for alittle while...I am wanting that '90 Lincoln single pump next!!! :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 10 2008, 07:34 PM~9661834
> *I am done with g-bodies for alittle while...I am wanting that '90 Lincoln single pump next!!! :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


It's been dead for years, last I heard it was for sale for $1500. :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 08:42 PM~9661931
> *It's been dead for years, last I heard it was for sale for $1500. :0
> *


WOW thats sad..That IMO had the tightest set-up for a hopper I have ever seen. Actually thats a come up for that linc even if the linc is trashed just the frame and suspension..Anyways lets get back on topic. More ELCO's please!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 10 2008, 08:01 PM~9662186
> *WOW thats sad..That IMO had the tightest set-up for a hopper I have ever seen. Actually thats a come up for that linc even if the linc is trashed just the frame and suspension..Anyways lets get back on topic. More ELCO's please!
> *


I don't have anymore Elco pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 08:10 PM~9662311
> *I don't have anymore Elco pics. :biggrin:
> *


We need an elco topic huddle to see where this topic is going :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:12 PM~9662326
> *We need an elco topic huddle to see where this topic is going :biggrin:
> *


We could bring back some of the old pics. :biggrin: Or I could get off my ass and work on my car. :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:17 PM~9662387
> *We could bring back some of the old pics. :biggrin:  Or I could get off my ass and work on my car. :0
> *


Your old so you probably need lots of rest...  but it would be nice to see you bring out the elco this summer.. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 10 2008, 08:22 PM~9662441
> *Your old so you probably need lots of rest...    but it would be nice to see you bring out the elco this summer.. :biggrin:
> *


36 in 3 weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn I thought maybe your a year or so older then me,,I'll be a big 30 in 2 weeks(damn I wish I was 19)..I'll have to meet the rest of you guys this summer for sure!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 08:17 PM~9662387
> *We could bring back some of the old pics. :biggrin:  Or I could get off my ass and work on my car. :0
> *


I'll take the latter of the 2 and I'm 27 years old :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 10 2008, 08:40 PM~9662649
> *Damn I thought maybe your a year or so older then me,,I'll be a big 30 in 2 weeks(damn I wish I was 19)..I'll have to meet the rest of you guys this summer for sure!!
> *


You will have to come to a show for once. :0 :biggrin: 
I need to finish something else in my garage so I can bring the Elco home.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:43 PM~9662690
> *I'll take the latter of the 2 and I'm 27 years old :biggrin:
> *


im deuce Mc sev too. best friends FOREVER! :cheesy: isnt that a bitchin-ass way to say 27? you can use it if you like :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THIS TOPIC DOES SUCK!!!!!  :angry:  :barf:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 10 2008, 09:24 PM~9663111
> *THIS TOPIC DOES SUCK!!!!!   :angry:    :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 10 2008, 09:24 PM~9663111
> *THIS TOPIC DOES SUCK!!!!!   :angry:    :barf:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:29 PM~9663145
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever had a powerball break?? Just wondering because I seen them on chrome rear ends and wondered if like the threads get stripped on them or how durable are they???


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 09:40 PM~9663243
> *Have you ever had a powerball break?? Just wondering because I seen them on chrome rear ends and wondered if like the threads get stripped on them or how durable are they???
> *


I have seen then messed up, had a guy bring me a car with the power ball just sitting in the hole, didn't even have the tops, and he drove it to me. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:54 PM~9663385
> *I have seen then messed up, had a guy bring me a car with the power ball just sitting in the hole, didn't even have the tops, and he drove it to me. :0
> *


So if your rearend is chromed then what your fucked??


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 09:56 PM~9663397
> *So if your rearend is chromed then what your fucked??
> *


Unless you strip the threads you could fix it, I have seen people break the tops but you could just get another one if that happened. I been using them since they came out and have seen maybe 2-3 that have messed up. They work a million times better than coil-under. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:59 PM~9663439
> *Unless you strip the threads you could fix it, I have seen people break the tops but you could just get another one if that happened. I been using them since they came out and have seen maybe 2-3 that have messed up. They work a million times better than coil-under. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 10:01 PM~9663462
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

There you go Yetti


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2008, 10:08 PM~9663556
> *There you go Yetti
> *


 :biggrin: 








These are all off my website, and are from 2003.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:13 PM~9663613
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


give me some shit up off dat mugg. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:03 PM~9664140
> *give me some shit up off dat mugg. :biggrin:
> *


Huh me too :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sellin these mugs. just incase any of you foos need some thangs. 15's ol'school daytons. they're mint. "playa price"







:roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 09:45 PM~9662720
> *I need to finish something else in my garage so I can bring the Elco home.
> *



Then get off LIL and go work on it!!!!!!! :0 Talk is cheap...remember? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 11 2008, 03:28 PM~9669349
> *sellin these mugs. just incase any of you foos need some thangs. 15's ol'school daytons. they're mint.  "playa price"
> 
> 
> ...


how much :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

im thinking 800.00 but willing to negotiate. the good thing is they come with a box of powdered doughnuts. simmer on that a while. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 11 2008, 05:22 PM~9670290
> *im thinking 800.00 but willing to negotiate. the good thing is they come with a box of powdered doughnuts. simmer on that a while. :0
> *


I like glazed doughnuts I'd rather look like someone slapped me in the face with fried chicken then a cokehead :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 11 2008, 05:22 PM~9670290
> *im thinking 800.00 but willing to negotiate. the good thing is they come with a box of powdered doughnuts. simmer on that a while. :0
> *


I like glazed doughnuts I'd rather look like someone slapped me in the face with fried chicken then a cokehead :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2008, 05:18 PM~9670703
> *I like glazed doughnuts I'd rather look like someone slapped me in the face with fried chicken then a cokehead :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: alllllright. but you drive a hard bargin. glazed it is. paypal then? or wait chicken????? shooo il do bowf


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

Crazy Aussie elco video


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 11 2008, 04:22 PM~9670290
> *im thinking 800.00 but willing to negotiate. the good thing is they come with a box of powdered doughnuts. simmer on that a while. :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHA OH FUCK, ***** SAID "SIMMER". :roflmao: 
so watts crackin whats been up so far this weekend?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Jan 12 2008, 11:02 PM~9679736
> *Crazy Aussie elco video
> *


HOLY MOLEY!!! damn that doodoo head is one hell of a nostril breather. and car builder of course.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 12 2008, 11:38 PM~9679949
> *HAHAHAHAHA OH FUCK, ***** SAID "SIMMER". :roflmao:
> so watts crackin whats been up so far this weekend?
> *


sup ma fa? the only thing NOT crackin is this topic.............that and most hated not givin up them FUCKIN handles.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

you couldnt afford them. me and mosthated are tight he'll sell them to me before anyone else.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 13 2008, 08:36 AM~9681197
> *you couldnt afford them. me and mosthated are tight he'll sell them to me before anyone else.
> *


comedy central!... :roflmao: i gots mo munny than chips in a bag'a rap snacks foo.





ithink that would only make like 2 hun........WELL I GOTS MO SON!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 13 2008, 12:38 AM~9679949
> *HAHAHAHAHA OH FUCK, ***** SAID "SIMMER". :roflmao:
> so watts crackin whats been up so far this weekend?
> *


Fuck I partied with like 6 or more different car clubs last night and damn I got all fucked up. It was fun though :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 13 2008, 04:03 AM~9680766
> *sup ma fa? the only thing NOT crackin is this topic.............that and most hated not givin up them FUCKIN handles.
> *


I don't know homie I found some doors so might use the handles now :cheesy: There even power window doors :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2008, 05:00 PM~9683771
> *I don't know homie I found some doors so might use the handles now :cheesy: There even power window doors :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WELL, THATS THE DUMBEST THING I DUN EVA HEARD. your doors look so damn good on that ride though...... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 13 2008, 06:16 PM~9683902
> *WELL, THATS THE DUMBEST THING I DUN EVA HEARD. your doors look so damn good on that ride though...... :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


I know I'm having second thoughts :biggrin: :cheesy: Be honest tell me if it's worth it it's an 81 el camino wrecked in the front so the frame is no good the front clip is no good. but from the doors back everything is good it has a 305 engine with new heads and a th350 and the guy wants 350 for the whole car??


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal. The power windows can be transfered to your car without swapping doors.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 13 2008, 06:47 PM~9684140
> *Sounds like a good deal. The power windows can be transfered to your car without swapping doors.
> *


I know but I have flush mount cadillac door handles on my ride now and I bought some gold with chrome engraved regular door handles so I'd have to switch the doors if I want to use the handles. But I'm unsure if I want to use the handles I mean I like the caddy ones I have on there


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2007, 04:32 PM~8993544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not the best pic but here are the handles I have on it now


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2008, 05:52 PM~9684186
> *I know but I have flush mount cadillac door handles on my ride now and I mean I like the caddy ones I have on there
> *


so im thinking im gonna sell them muggz to my boy noah. i mean, hes been an angel and all.......  :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 13 2008, 07:06 PM~9684328
> *so im thinking im gonna sell them muggz to my boy noah. i mean, hes been an angel and all.......   :happysad:
> *


You a fool homie :rofl:


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

Noah, check this handle out, it is more your style:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Jan 13 2008, 07:30 PM~9684572
> *Noah, check this handle out, it is more your style:
> 
> 
> ...


You can probably already get those in gold also :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 13 2008, 05:34 PM~9684039
> *I know I'm having second thoughts :biggrin:  :cheesy: Be honest tell me if it's worth it it's an 81 el camino wrecked in the front so the frame is no good the front clip is no good. but from the doors back everything is good it has a 305 engine with new heads and a th350 and the guy wants 350 for the whole car??
> *


for real, id take it in a second. BUT, why would YOU want it????? your ride doesnt seem to really need a parts car...?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Jan 13 2008, 06:30 PM~9684572
> *Noah, check this handle out, it is more your style:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: now thats some funny shit there. my car is brown.. :cheesy: thats some laugh riot material for the shows. im gonna wright this in my journal tonight.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 14 2008, 01:22 AM~9688357
> *for real, id take it in a second. BUT, why would YOU want it????? your ride doesnt seem to really need a parts car...?
> *


I really only want the rear window just in case there hard to come by. My brother would probably want the bench seat. and for the doors really thats about it. I mean I'd take off as many parts as I could but not that I'd ever use them but you never know.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:45 AM~9688540
> *I really only want the rear window just in case there hard to come by. My brother would probably want the bench seat. and for the doors really thats about it. I mean I'd take off as many parts as I could but not that I'd ever use them but you never know.
> *


shoo, outta all that, id say you need a frame more than any of it. and if thats screwed, whats the point? i guess you could just lift the body off yours and wrap it but you know how that goes...its always better to wrap another one and switch'em up. thats what im about to get started on. that way i can still go to the shows and thangs while its gettin the royal treatment. and to be honest, ( and not just cause i want your handles) i like what you've done with your doors,. they look nice flush like that and go well with the overall theme of your ride. especially with the bed trim shaved and the gate sealed. i would think you would be back peddling at that point. thats my honest oppinion. also id hafta say i liked the all gold rims you had too. whats up with that change?


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 14 2008, 02:15 AM~9688720
> *shoo, outta all that, id say you need a frame more than any of it. and if thats screwed, whats the point? i guess you could just lift the body off yours and wrap it but you know how that goes...its always better to wrap another one and switch'em up. thats what im about to get started on. that way i can still go to the shows and thangs while its gettin the royal treatment. and to be honest, ( and not just cause i want your handles) i like what you've done with your doors,. they look nice flush like that and go well with the overall theme of your ride. especially with the bed trim shaved and the gate sealed. i would think you would be back peddling at that point. thats my honest oppinion. also id hafta say i liked the all gold rims you had too. whats up with that change?
> *


Honestly bro I feel the exact same way about the whole frame thing and the handles. The frame is fucked on the car so thats a total loss so thats what I've been thinking I wouldn't get much out of it..The guy who owns it works with the city like I do maybe I'll tell him if he ends up with a buyer and they want just the engine I'll buy the body off of them for even cheaper. Yeah I'm like I did all that work with the handles to just take them off then what the fuck would I do with the doors.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 01:56 AM~9688976
> *Honestly bro I feel the exact same way about the whole frame thing and the handles. The frame is fucked on the car so thats a total loss so thats what I've been thinking I wouldn't get much out of it..The guy who owns it works with the city like I do maybe I'll tell him if he ends up with a buyer and they want just the engine I'll buy the body off of them for even cheaper. Yeah I'm like I did all that work with the handles to just take them off then what the fuck would I do with the doors.
> *


true. it looks great how it is.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLO 909_@Jan 14 2008, 01:47 AM~9688919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for bringing something new to the table. looks good.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup: Looking good Cholo, and tell Jose to get a hair cut.


----------



## CHOLO 909 (Jul 23, 2004)

thanks ill be postin more in the near future...lol... im taking my time man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 14 2008, 02:15 AM~9688720
> *shoo, outta all that, id say you need a frame more than any of it. and if thats screwed, whats the point? i guess you could just lift the body off yours and wrap it but you know how that goes...its always better to wrap another one and switch'em up. thats what im about to get started on. that way i can still go to the shows and thangs while its gettin the royal treatment. and to be honest, ( and not just cause i want your handles) i like what you've done with your doors,. they look nice flush like that and go well with the overall theme of your ride. especially with the bed trim shaved and the gate sealed. i would think you would be back peddling at that point. thats my honest oppinion. also id hafta say i liked the all gold rims you had too. whats up with that change?
> *


The only reason I changed from the all golds is my car doesn't have all gold trim and the gold dish is hard as fuck to take care of


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2008, 01:09 PM~9691996
> *The only reason I changed from the all golds is my car doesn't have all gold trim and the gold dish is hard as fuck to take care of
> *


whys it so hard? cause it rubs off?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 14 2008, 05:21 PM~9693552
> *whys it so hard? cause it rubs off?
> *


no they scratch easy


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jan 7 2008, 09:14 AM~9629509
> *still working on it but this is my project 82 elca.
> 
> 
> ...


did u have to add a lil peice of metal under the lights?? or was it perfect with the fleetwood light size??


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey BOULEVARD BULLY, what color is that on ur elco?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 15 2008, 09:11 PM~9705630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


**** fest is on another page son... :0 :roflmao: 





just playin sugar face.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 15 2008, 09:48 PM~9706035
> ***** fest is on another page son... :0  :roflmao:
> just playin sugar face.
> *


i havent been in here awhile sweet cheeks hows you and the guy with the gay bullet mirrors going?

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 15 2008, 09:51 PM~9706098
> *i havent been in here awhile sweet cheeks hows you and the guy with the gay bullet mirrors going?
> 
> :wave:
> *


going well i think.....im gonna go to the denver show and arm wrestle for the handles. then we'll have a powdered doughnut eating contest to see if i get the mirrors too. im a big dude so i think i got'em commin my way. :biggrin: hows the gang life treating you braaa?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

front clip mania


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

peep this sick elco. babies in back. cant hear them screaming :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:57 PM~9706811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one...


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 16 2008, 12:44 AM~9707473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wait a minut.........do  THAT frame????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah,Iknow it's dirty,But The(2time) show winner was clean......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that photo makes me feel jjjrunkk.  looks good doe.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Lookin out the "Evilcamino"To my 2nd Baby :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 16 2008, 12:53 AM~9707506
> *that photo makes me feel jjjrunkk.   looks good doe.
> *


I am jjjrunk and thanx Homie!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 16 2008, 12:56 AM~9707520
> *I am jjjrunk and thanx Homie!
> *


 :cheesy: love that wagon. no juice on the elco?


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 16 2008, 12:51 AM~9707501
> *wait a minut.........do  THAT frame????? :0  :cheesy:
> *


LOL,Yeah you do homie,(no juice) anymore,1 summer three hi lows,two squares , twelve batt. ,41/2 tons , 40+",= no more lifts I SSSCCAARRREDDDD!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: (I like her tooooooooo much!)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 16 2008, 01:10 AM~9707554
> *LOL,Yeah you do homie,(no juice) anymore,1 summer three hi lows,two squares ,  twelve batt.  ,41/2 tons , 40+",= no more lifts I SSSCCAARRREDDDD!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: (I like her tooooooooo much!)
> *


i feel ya. just had to blast back. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 16 2008, 02:10 AM~9707554
> *LOL,Yeah you do homie,(no juice) anymore,1 summer three hi lows,two squares ,  twelve batt.  ,41/2 tons , 40+",= no more lifts I SSSCCAARRREDDDD!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: (I like her tooooooooo much!)
> *


You had all that in that elco with a non reinforced frame or did you swap it out??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 15 2008, 10:04 PM~9705543
> *hey BOULEVARD BULLY, what color is that on ur elco?
> *


House of kolor candy apple red with silver base


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 16 2008, 08:25 AM~9708311
> *House of kolor candy apple red with silver base
> *


how many coats...? cus tah scheme always seems darker....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 16 2008, 07:21 AM~9708282
> *You had all that in that elco with a non reinforced frame or did you swap it out??
> *


It was never reinforced.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jan 15 2008, 11:55 PM~9707513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... me taking a picture of my old car.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 16 2008, 05:36 PM~9712172
> *It was never reinforced.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

cars-trucks.........cartrucks? tha faa?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 17 2008, 10:17 PM~9723289
> *cars-trucks.........cartrucks? tha faa?
> *


Damn homie layitlow's been deader than a mother fucker lately


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

got this one for sale...


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/car/542970072.html
:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2008, 12:14 AM~9724637
> *Damn homie layitlow's been deader than a mother fucker lately
> *


no poop. kinda a bummer. there is alot of sick elcos on this topic that was only postd once or twice, and shitty shots at that. and this elco for sale, iv'e never seen before. well as far as i know. not the best shot of it either.  its pretty crazy though how fast its made it 60+ pages in such a small amount of time. most of which was me and el fantasma bullshitting on how we could pry thouse fucking handles off you.


!!!!!POST MORE ELCOS!!!!!!!!!!!! ANYONE!!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Jan 18 2008, 02:25 AM~9725080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAAA! that shit is rediculus! :cheesy: i wonder what was goin through those guys haeds. scratching they're chins, thinking..stretch limo, hurst, bigfoot...no wait elco :biggrin: biiitoch!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:barf: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 18 2008, 01:17 AM~9724654
> *got this one for sale...
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/car/542970072.html
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks good got any better pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^yeah! that shits dope^^^^^^


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hweeeeee dooggieeeee!! you bet'cher sweet ass mama! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

peep this its funny too.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2008, 11:05 AM~9727012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jan 18 2008, 08:07 PM~9729895
> *WTF???
> *


Whats wrong with it bro I stole the picture from the Glasscity car club topic??


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Not my style I guess


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2008, 11:10 AM~9726722
> *Looks good got any better pics?
> *


sorry no more..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Might be a repost but fuck it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 16 2008, 11:43 PM~9716599
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


Can't be scared. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 19 2008, 02:24 AM~9732167
> *Can't be scared. :dunno:
> *


No you can't but I love cars and don't want to destroy them with a non reinforced frame


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2008, 12:56 AM~9732306
> *No you can't but I love cars and don't want to destroy them with a non reinforced frame
> *


Just gotta know when to stop. Car's still in good shape.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 19 2008, 03:05 AM~9732343
> *Just gotta know when to stop.  Car's still in good shape.
> *


Very true I'm a switch happy mother fucker I would of broke that car in half with what you had in it :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2008, 10:49 PM~9731374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes. good to see some pics. good work homie. its funny how its kinda our responsibility to maintain this topic.



what i ment to say was...i like this ride. plainjane but really nice.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2008, 01:08 AM~9732346
> *Very true I'm a switch happy mother fucker I would of broke that car in half with what you had in it :biggrin:
> *


It's evilcaminos... not mine. The wagon he has now used to be mine though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 19 2008, 03:08 AM~9732347
> *yes. good to see some pics. good work homie. its funny how its kinda our responsibility to maintain this topic.
> what i ment to say was...i like this ride. plainjane but really nice.
> *


Thats kind of how my ride is simple but decent this car has painted autozone dishes I seen it in the colored spokes topic but hell if your ain't got no cash do the damn thing I ain't hating


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 19 2008, 03:09 AM~9732349
> *It's evilcaminos... not mine.  The wagon he has now used to be mine though.
> *


I like that car because I love red always have


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2008, 01:12 AM~9732359
> *I like that car because I love red always have
> *


I did have a El Bonnemino for a while though... El Camino with a Bonneville front clip, never had it rolling though, it used to be evilcamino's too. No pics though.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76JLG2P7DgM


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJq-AhmDa9c


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STWlbfOpRzw


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: Good vids :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY MOLEY. THAT SHIT IS SICK! where you finding this stuff?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 19 2008, 09:56 PM~9736406
> *HOLY MOLEY. THAT SHIT IS SICK!  where you finding this stuff?
> *


this brown one was on project rides


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2008, 09:12 PM~9736490
> *this brown one was on project rides
> *


yeah well, fuck that guy! FUCK ALL OF YOU BASSSTARDZZ!









...sorry


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is that caballero Noah for 350 but like I said I don't think it's worth it because the motor seem like it might burn oil.I'm gonna call on an 84 thats in good condition if I can get it cheap I'm snagging it up :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2008, 07:17 PM~9735908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats pretty slick.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 20 2008, 02:10 AM~9737976
> *Here is that caballero Noah for 350 but like I said I don't think it's worth it because the motor seem like it might burn oil.I'm gonna call on an 84 thats in good condition if I can get it cheap I'm snagging it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man, my parts car basicly came with a parts car, just no body. im about to have alot of parts on hand. if its something particular, just hit me up i might have some extra booboo hangin around.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;see what







it do;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 20 2008, 08:58 PM~9742194
> *man, my parts car basicly came with a parts car, just no body. im about to have alot of parts on hand. if its something particular, just hit me up i might have some extra booboo hangin around.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This mother fucker is sick


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2008, 12:33 AM~9744359
> *This mother fucker is sick
> 
> 
> ...


is that frame painted are powdercoated


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 21 2008, 01:07 AM~9744507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm cant wait


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

looking for 2 front fenders off 1985 elco;;;need to be in great shape;;;how much guys???????????????????????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 21 2008, 08:53 AM~9745447
> *looking for 2 front fenders off 1985 elco;;;need to be in great shape;;;how much guys???????????????????????
> *


keep'em comming, hated. :thumbsup: whatever happend to big nick posting???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 21 2008, 06:33 PM~9749232
> *keep'em comming, hated.  :thumbsup: whatever happend to big nick posting???
> *


He must be gone so I'll have to take over as the new savior of this topic :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: ill find some more soon.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 22 2008, 03:12 PM~9756536
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up Big Nick how you been??Hopefully working on the elco


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt
damit can't load my elco


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 20 2008, 11:41 PM~9744389
> *is that frame painted are powdercoated
> *


fram was powdercoated...car has since been sold....


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 20 2008, 11:41 PM~9744389
> *is that frame painted are powdercoated
> *


fram was powdercoated...car has since been sold....


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 20 2008, 11:41 PM~9744389
> *is that frame painted are powdercoated
> *



was powdercoated...car has been sold...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

hey noah, still looking for engraved thingies?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 23 2008, 08:19 PM~9767665
> *hey noah, still looking for engraved thingies?
> *


yeah niggy. sup? you slangin?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 23 2008, 10:59 PM~9769179
> *yeah niggy. sup? you slangin?
> *


do a search under users and look under "ENGRAVER".
you have to send what you want engraved to him though. hes got a sample section, the work is pretty wicked.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i love that one



































well, FUCK IIIIIT!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

lol @ the last pic with the wiggsta in blue w/ rosary. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 24 2008, 12:04 AM~9769697
> *lol @ the last pic with the wiggsta in blue w/ rosary. :uh:
> *


yeah right? comedy channel!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 12:02 AM~9769685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


agin on new page


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^DOPENESS^^^^^^^^


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 12:27 AM~9769884
> *yeah right? comedy channel!
> *


 :uh: not really tho. is that you or something?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 24 2008, 01:45 AM~9770448
> *:uh:  not really tho. is that you or something?
> *


 :roflmao: :nosad: :guns: i am a "******" but im not on bitch fest :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

heres a clear picture of me. :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up ? did my photo scare everyone off? i only do murder in my hood. dont trip.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 12:00 AM~9770154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 02:00 AM~9770506
> *:biggrin: whats up ? did my photo scare everyone off? i only do murder in my hood. dont trip.
> *


lol you spray that green/blue?
not bad if you did.... but id bet you just put the can near it to try and fake. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 24 2008, 05:01 PM~9774946
> *lol you spray that green/blue?
> not bad if you did.... but id bet you just put the can near it to try and fake. :0  :biggrin:
> *


naw, thats me. just one of my many hobbies i hold down. you can peep out some of my "tat" work (as the "cool" folks call it) on the tattoo topic. i was just having this convo with mosthated the other day. i sent him a bunch of my work. pinstriping, tattoos, paintings, ballpoint drawings, graffiti sheeiot, all kinds of rando crap. ALSO, guess who just came up on some handles????? :cheesy: :cheesy: that is if he doesnt rob me......... :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

THIS IS THE SPOT FOR YOUR INTERIOR CUSTOM OR STOCK YOUR CHOICE NO JOB TO BIG OR TO SMALL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 07:13 PM~9775668
> *naw, thats me. just one of my many hobbies i hold down. you can peep out some of my "tat" work (as the "cool" folks call it) on the tattoo topic. i was just having this convo with mosthated the other day. i sent him a bunch of my work. pinstriping, tattoos, paintings, ballpoint drawings, graffiti sheeiot, all kinds of rando crap. ALSO, guess who just came up on some handles????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  that is if he doesnt rob me......... :ugh:  :rofl:
> *


watch it now don't say I might rob you homie it'll never happen I always come through


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 10 2008, 10:13 PM~9663613
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what size if cylinders are in this and what coils in the rear like is it precuts or how many turns??


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 09:45 PM~9777937
> *watch it now don't say I might rob you homie it'll never happen I always come through
> *


i think you should rob him.  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 09:45 PM~9777937
> *watch it now don't say I might rob you homie it'll never happen I always come through
> *


aint even scared :biggrin: im pretty gassed up about it though. thanks agin homie. good thing you didnt try to sell'em to fantasmo. i mean the way he was tryin to beat the shit outta your mirrors AND car..............damn. no respect. :0 :cheesy: only disrespect from that guy..thats it. THAT IS IT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:07 PM~9778200
> *aint even scared :biggrin:  im pretty gassed up about it though. thanks agin homie. good thing you didnt try to sell'em to fantasmo. i mean the way he was tryin to beat the shit outta your mirrors AND car..............damn. no respect.  :0  :cheesy: only disrespect from that guy..thats it. THAT IS IT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LMAO its all out of love. well finding an engraver on my end, i needed chrome ones anyways. so i guess its good that you got them noah. they wouldnt work for me in gold... so id have to chrome them. cant wait too see them on your car man :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 24 2008, 10:15 PM~9778282
> *LMAO its all out of love. well finding an engraver on my end, i needed chrome ones anyways. so i guess its good that you got them noah. they wouldnt work for me in gold... so id have to chrome them. cant wait too see them on your car man :thumbsup:
> *


yeah no shit. i cant wait either. by the way, i couldnt find the engraver you suggested but i suck at this computer thing. it takes me a while to figure things out just by fuckin around.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i gotta question for you guys. how easy ( if easy at all) is it to replace the single headlight front clip of a 78 elco to the daul headlight front clip of 82-87? and what would be easier..this conversion or the ls conversion?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 09:54 PM~9778721
> *i gotta question for you guys. how easy ( if easy at all) is it to replace the single headlight front clip of a 78 elco to the daul headlight front clip of 82-87? and what would be easier..this conversion or the ls conversion?
> *


You need the header panel and radiator support to swap to the 4 head lights... grill and shit too... to swap the the ls... you need the whole front end and the doors.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Jan 24 2008, 05:58 PM~9776115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 10:59 PM~9778758
> *You need the header panel and radiator support to swap to the 4 head lights... grill and shit too...  to swap the the ls... you need the whole front end and the doors.
> *


so screw the ls then huh? sounds like more work. besides, i like the original elco fronts anyway. and doesnt sound like too much work.........i think. thanks bro.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:18 PM~9778932
> *so screw the ls then huh? sounds like more work. besides, i like the original elco fronts anyway. and doesnt sound like too much work.........i think.    thanks bro.
> *


It's not that much work... just bolt on... You might need to mess with the bumper mounts to get the LS bumper to line up... but you might not... I dunno. You gotta put the El Camino door glass in the LS doors though.


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

nice rides homies


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 11:19 PM~9778942
> *It's not that much work... just bolt on...  You might need to mess with the bumper mounts to get the LS bumper to line up... but you might not...  I dunno.  You gotta put the El Camino door glass in the LS doors though.
> *


whats up with the ( from the door back) chrome body molds on the ls? is that an easy switch-up?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:24 PM~9778979
> *whats up with the ( from the door back) chrome body molds on the ls? is that an easy switch-up?
> *


:dunno: never done the swap. I partook in a Bonneville front end swap on an El Camino.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jan 24 2008, 11:20 PM~9778952
> *nice rides homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 11:25 PM~9778994
> *:dunno:  never done the swap.  I partook in a Bonneville front end swap on an El Camino.
> *


is that one already on here? if not, got flix?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:26 PM~9779009
> *is that one already on here? if not, got flix?
> *


Naw man... I never did get pics of it...  It's at the wrecking yard now... I should go see if its still there and get a picture of it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 11:27 PM~9779021
> *Naw man...  I never did get pics of it...    It's at the wrecking yard now...  I should go see if its still there and get a picture of it.
> *


whats wrecked on it?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:28 PM~9779030
> *whats wrecked on it?
> *


I got it from my homie for parts... Then threw it away... This is the front end it had... Body lines matched up pretty good... But the bumper mounts needed to be messed with for the bumper to bolt up.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 11:30 PM~9779047
> *I got it from my homie for parts...  Then threw it away...  This is the front end it had...  Body lines matched up pretty good...  But the bumper mounts needed to be messed with for the bumper to bolt up.
> 
> 
> ...


huh. that could have looked cool and it has the 4 lights i like. its always nice to see something different than the ls. it just seems standard to flip it with the ls. but all in all, i like the original el camino look all around. i just happen to prefer the quad lights. thanks for the info.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:38 PM~9779095
> *huh. that could have looked cool and it has the 4 lights i like. its always nice to see something different than the ls. it just seems standard to flip it with the ls. but all in all, i like the original el camino look all around. i just happen to prefer the quad lights. thanks for the info.
> *


Yeah the 4 head light swap is easy... Just the header panel and the grill stuff... Gotta change the wiring if you want all 4 lights to work... And if you don't put the 4 head light year fenders on the fender light will all ready be shaved.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 11:42 PM~9779123
> *Yeah the 4 head light swap is easy...  Just the header panel and the grill stuff...  Gotta change the wiring if you want all 4 lights to work...  And if you don't put the 4 head light year fenders on the fender light will all ready be shaved.
> *


o'yeah. good point. thanks. thats probably what ill do.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I shaved the lights on the fenders and quarter panels of my wagon... I hate those lights.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

its not a lot of work to convert to ls but you will need to modify the rear window pillar to line up with the door also extra set of door mouldings and modify the front bumper mounts i know cause i building one


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 24 2008, 10:49 PM~9779170
> *its not a lot of work to convert to ls but you will need to modify the rear window pillar  to line up with the door also extra set of door mouldings and modify the front bumper mounts i know cause i building one
> *


What do you have to do to the pillar?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 11:46 PM~9779152
> *I shaved the lights on the fenders and quarter panels of my wagon...  I hate those lights.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that looks really nice like that. i noticed you got rid of the flaps in the front bumper. do you have plans for it or are you gonna leave them out? i really want to have something to replace mine with chrome. i just keep repainting mine and its getting old real fast.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

secret cant tell u have to figure it out but u will need a skilled body man to do the job so u cant tell its been modified


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 24 2008, 11:56 PM~9779221
> *secret cant tell u have to figure it out but u will need a skilled body man to do the job so u cant tell its been modified
> *


haha...secrets...take that shit to victoria! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 10:55 PM~9779215
> *yeah that looks really nice like that. i noticed you got rid of the flaps in the front bumper. do you have plans for it or are you gonna leave them out? i really want to have something to replace mine with chrome. i just keep repainting mine and its getting old real fast.
> *


That picture is after I sold it... When I had it, it still had the filler panels in. They got cracked and shit from 3 wheelin... The owner now, is lookin for some new ones I think.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 24 2008, 10:56 PM~9779221
> *secret cant tell u have to figure it out but u will need a skilled body man to do the job so u cant tell its been modified
> *


Well... I'm never planning on doing up an El Camino... I was just wondering why it would have to be modified if you're using the stock El Camino door glass... It doesn't make sense to me. :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 24 2008, 11:59 PM~9779238
> *That picture is after I sold it...  When I had it, it still had the filler panels in.  They got cracked and shit from 3 wheelin...  The owner now, is lookin for some new ones I think.
> *


mine too. sucks. looks ragity as fuck! bet that wagon looks sick layin on the ground.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:01 PM~9779256
> *mine too. sucks. looks ragity as fuck! bet that wagon looks sick layin on the ground.
> *


Yeah it was pretty low before it had hydraulics... It has Caprice spindles and uppers on it now... With a bit of coil... It doesn't drop very far.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't have the fender lights on mine because it's an 81 but those rear lights on the lower quarter panels I shaved mine also


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

the doors dont line up where the body lines meet at the top of the door the windows out the elco work like u said you really have to see to understand it


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

the pillar is lower than the doors body line u have to build it up


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's a picture before the hydros... With the Supremes...










Here's a picture with the front all of the way down.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:03 PM~9779277
> *I don't have the fender lights on mine because it's an 81 but those rear lights on the lower quarter panels I shaved mine also
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The back ones are worse then the fender lights on the 82-87... the fronts are flush... I hate how the back ones mount on the outside.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody have any original elco full fender trim they want to sell or the skinny full fender trim if you do hit me up. I'd like to see an ls monte with an 81 elco front end


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls+Jan 24 2008, 11:03 PM~9779278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright man... I understand now.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 PM~9778200
> *aint even scared :biggrin:  im pretty gassed up about it though. thanks agin homie. good thing you didnt try to sell'em to fantasmo. i mean the way he was tryin to beat the shit outta your mirrors AND car..............damn. no respect.  :0  :cheesy: only disrespect from that guy..thats it. THAT IS IT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  don't sweat it homie I got you covered


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:07 PM~9779307
> *anybody have any original elco full fender trim they want to sell or the skinny full fender trim if you do hit me up. I'd like to see an ls monte with an 81 elco front end
> *


The wagon fender trim works, too, if you didn't know... The ones on my old wagon were off an El Camino... because the stock ones were tore up.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:03 AM~9779277
> *I don't have the fender lights on mine because it's an 81 but those rear lights on the lower quarter panels I shaved mine also
> *


yeah and it looks nice. im thinking of doing mine too. but i was also just thinking of changing them to a thin line flush with the body. still pondering. tell me this guys...ive also been thinking of putting the coup de ville side cab lights on the elco behind the window on the sides. you guys know what im talkin bout? and if you do know, do you think that would just look cheesy?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 12:05 AM~9779296
> *Here's a picture before the hydros...  With the Supremes...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, thats tough lookin.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:10 PM~9779324
> *yeah and it looks nice. im thinking of doing mine too. but i was also just thinking of changing them to a thin line flush with the body. still pondering. tell me this guys...ive also been thinking of putting the coup de ville side cab lights on the elco behind the window on the sides. you guys know what im talkin bout? and if you do know, do you think that would just look cheesy?
> *


I always thought about replacing the side lights with some flush LEDs mini truck style... I don't know about the opera lights... It might look bad... Maybe if it had a vinyl top? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 12:46 AM~9779152
> *I shaved the lights on the fenders and quarter panels of my wagon...  I hate those lights.
> 
> 
> ...


when I went to washington to get my 59 I swear I seen this car rolling in Yakima unless there is another one the same color with spokes lifted??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:11 PM~9779332
> *yeah, thats tough lookin.
> *


Thanks man... I worked on it for a long time... I got it when I was 13 and sold it last year when I was 22... I just kinda lost interest.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

oops


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:14 PM~9779344
> *when I went to washington to get my 59 I swear I seen this car rolling in Yakima unless there is another one the same color with spokes lifted??
> *


Yeah bro... there is one in Yakima... I'm not tryin to say anything really... But that wagon came out like a year or two after I took mine to the Yakima show. :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 12:12 AM~9779335
> *I always thought about replacing the side lights with some flush LEDs mini truck style...  I don't know about the opera lights...  It might look bad...  Maybe if it had a vinyl top?  :dunno:*


kinda how i felt. just needed to hear it.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't know if anyone is down with roll pans... but I came across this the other day... It would look alot better then those fiberglass ones... You'd just have to figure out some other lights.










http://grantkustoms.com/catalog/product_in...9&products_id=1


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:07 AM~9779307
> *anybody have any original elco full fender trim they want to sell or the skinny full fender trim if you do hit me up. I'd like to see an ls monte with an 81 elco front end
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:15 AM~9779355
> *Yeah bro... there is one in Yakima...  I'm not tryin to say anything really...  But that wagon came out like a year or two after I took mine to the Yakima show.  :dunno:
> *


that sux but I know how that is


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:17 PM~9779364
> *kinda how i felt. just needed to hear it.
> *


There used to be one at my high school that had a vinyl top... I think it was stock... wrapped all the way around, even on the top of the tailgate. There used to be that green elky with the green fabric top like that..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:18 AM~9779372
> *I don't know if anyone is down with roll pans...  but I came across this the other day...  It would look alot better then those fiberglass ones...  You'd just have to figure out some other lights.
> 
> 
> ...


hell you do that and the options are endless whatever your capable of doing then it's on


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanted to at first to put 4 pumps in my ride and have them sticking through the tailgate being that mine has a molded one or mounting a rim flush in there or inside the smooth bed would be cool


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:19 PM~9779378
> *that sux but I know how that is
> *


Yeah I tried hard to make something that was different and stuck out... The was a lime green one in KY, that I seen on HydroGuru.com a long time ago... And a buddy of mine told me he saw one in Canada for sale a while ago.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:21 AM~9779391
> *Yeah I tried hard to make something that was different and stuck out...  The was a lime green one in KY, that I seen on HydroGuru.com a long time ago...  And a buddy of mine told me he saw one in Canada for sale a while ago.
> *


I seen that one on the hydroguru


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 12:19 AM~9779382
> *There used to be one at my high school that had a vinyl top...  I think it was stock...  wrapped all the way around, even on the top of the tailgate.  There used to be that green elky with the green fabric top like that..
> *


yeah the green one is from here in k.c. but im not feeling it. ill skip that hole idea. i had a feeling it would look too cheap anyway.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:19 PM~9779383
> *hell you do that and the options are endless whatever your capable of doing then it's on
> *


They got options on it, too, so they can throw some LEDs in it... and even put the license plate on it so you can smooth the gate.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:23 AM~9779401
> *They got options on it, too, so they can throw some LEDs in it...  and even put the license plate on it so you can smooth the gate.
> *


thats cool I'm just not into doing a roll pan so no rear bumper but a front bumper you know??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:22 PM~9779398
> *I seen that one on the hydroguru
> *


Yeah I tripped on that the first time I seen it... Here's that one from Yakima.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry about the random pics just something to look at while we bullshit


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:25 PM~9779406
> *thats cool I'm just not into doing a roll pan so no rear bumper but a front bumper you know??
> *


Yeah... Thats why I didn't put one on my wagon... That only looks good on minis...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:25 AM~9779412
> *Yeah I tripped on that the first time I seen it...  Here's that one from Yakima.
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that one had 14s. Hey Noah what size of cylinders do you have in the back of your ride and how many turns on the coil or is it a precut??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's an Elky from my club... Names evilcamino here on LayItLow.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy: good thinking :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:26 AM~9779414
> *Sorry about the random pics just something to look at while we bullshit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:27 AM~9779421
> *I knew that one had 14s. Hey Noah what size of cylinders do you have in the back of your ride and how many turns on the coil or is it a precut??
> *


mine are 12in. in back. and to be totaly honest, im putting off putting on my new back springs cause it sits real low with my factory fronts on the back.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:36 AM~9779477
> *mine are 12in. in back. and to be totaly honest, im putting off putting on my new back springs cause it sits real low with my factory fronts on the back.
> *


How tall are the springs in the rear just a guess homie??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:36 AM~9779483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaw, that shit is funny. i always just thought you was a black dude :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:38 AM~9779492
> *aaaaaaaw, that shit is funny. i always just thought you was a black dude  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you were mexican fucker my brother calls me a black dude I just took that like 5 mins ago :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:38 AM~9779490
> *How tall are the springs in the rear just a guess homie??
> *


the roughest of guesses.................7in.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I was waiting for Noah and el fantasma to come over :biggrin: J/K


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:40 AM~9779502
> *I thought you were mexican fucker my brother calls me a black dude I just took that like 5 mins ago :biggrin:
> *


shit you prolly assume everyone on here is mexican. turns out your blackass is half clown. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:42 AM~9779509
> *the roughest of guesses.................7in.
> *


  homie that gives me a good start I was thinking of doing coil over how you like it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:45 AM~9779518
> *shit you prolly assume everyone on here is mexican. turns out your blackass is half clown. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:44 AM~9779515
> *I was waiting for Noah and el fantasma to come over :biggrin:  J/K
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit. good thing i had other mirrors to beat down that night. i hear a tech is jam city. sup wit dat bozo? is that true?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:45 PM~9779518
> *shit you prolly assume everyone on here is mexican. turns out your blackass is half clown. :cheesy:
> *


I'm Irish... :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:47 AM~9779531
> *aw shit. good thing i had other mirrors to beat down that night. i hear a tech is jam city. sup wit dat bozo? is that true?
> *


come over and find out :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:47 AM~9779533
> *I'm Irish...  :dunno:
> *


I figured that
<<<<<<<<<


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:45 AM~9779520
> * homie that gives me a good start I was thinking of doing coil over how you like it??
> *


that would be cool. i just had some ajustables put on mine the other day... i think. i bought some but like i said, those fools just work on my shit when they get a chance. i should be picking it up on sunday. we'll see.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 01:36 AM~9779483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my brother just pmed me I should of held the plaque backwards so you can read it
:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:50 PM~9779539
> *I figured that
> <<<<<<<<<
> *


Avatar....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2008, 11:51 PM~9779545
> *my brother just pmed me I should of held the plaque backwards so you can read it
> :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I was thinkin that... just didn't say anything... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:50 AM~9779541
> *that would be cool. i just had some ajustables put on mine the other day... i think. i bought some but like i said, those fools just work on my shit when they get a chance. i should be picking it up on sunday. we'll see.
> *


I wanted some adjustable uppers but with my chrome axle they'd have to be right the first time or else I'd tear the ears off my rearend and be fucked. I know what your thinking weld a power ball in the chrome I have big cups I added and I can fit a power ball inside there weld it and not hurt nothing :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 12:47 AM~9779533
> *I'm Irish...  :dunno:
> *


see, im like ol'hated. but i assume everyone is black. even if you do sport an irish flag. so.........black irish, i dont know how you do it but thats a cool mix. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:52 AM~9779550
> *I was thinkin that... just didn't say anything... :biggrin:
> *


I posted it in offtopic if someone says something I'm gonna tell them it for the dislexic fucks or how do you spell that does anyone know??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:53 PM~9779554
> *see, im like ol'hated. but i assume everyone is black. even if you do sport an irish flag.  so.........black irish, i dont know how you do it but thats a cool mix. :biggrin:
> *


Irish people with dark hair are called "black Irish"...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:53 AM~9779554
> *see, im like ol'hated. but i assume everyone is black. even if you do sport an irish flag.  so.........black irish, i dont know how you do it but thats a cool mix. :biggrin:
> *


So your saying I assume everyone is Mexican?? you made the first assumption but actually I do also hey if you need a link to the engraver I can find him and pm it to you??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

dyslexic.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 01:56 AM~9779564
> *dyslexic.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:54 AM~9779557
> *I posted it in offtopic if someone says something I'm gonna tell them it for the dislexic fucks or how do you spell that does anyone know??
> *


dYslixic.. no biggie, you were close.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:55 AM~9779560
> *So your saying I assume everyone is Mexican?? you made the first assumption but actually I do also hey if you need a link to the engraver I can find him and pm it to you??
> *


yesser. that would be dope.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 12:58 AM~9779569
> *dYslixic.. no biggie, you were close.
> *


and i still fucked it up :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 25 2008, 12:55 AM~9779558
> *Irish people with dark hair are called "black Irish"...
> *


fa real? guess im "black irish". i wonder if thats why i get pulled over all the time. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hows this


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 01:03 AM~9779586
> *hows this
> 
> 
> ...


good job. makin brother proud. im finna pass out. peace out you whiteass, irish, clown faced, taco stuffin, black haired, dark mic mutha fuckas. twas a pleasure.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 12:01 AM~9779579
> *fa real? guess im "black irish". i wonder if thats why i get pulled over all the time. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 02:06 AM~9779595
> *good job. makin brother proud. im finna pass out. peace out you whiteass, irish, clown faced, taco stuffin, black haired, dark mic mutha fuckas. twas a pleasure.
> *


Later you tattoo having,spray paint having, black irish ass, don't want to get anything plated by yourself ass fucker GOOD NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 12:03 AM~9779586
> *hows this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 01:08 AM~9779603
> *Later you tattoo having,spray paint having, black irish ass, don't want to get anything plated by yourself ass fucker GOOD NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 25 2008, 11:45 AM~9781342
> *:roflmao:
> *


j/k bro we still cool


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:18 AM~9781650
> *j/k bro we still cool
> *


no, HELLLLLLL NAWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!! 



well, yeah. cool :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 22 2008, 03:28 PM~9757057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nose them up :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 25 2008, 11:35 AM~9781752
> *Yea, in this cold as weather bro it sucks.
> Nose them up :0
> *


i was gonna say sniff eachothers butts but doin the hole nose thing would make more sence :uh:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah i like that one. the cream innards are nice.


----------



## EGP(Elco82) (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 12:57 PM~9782287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean interior.


----------



## EGP(Elco82) (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 01:03 AM~9779586
> *hows this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 01:57 PM~9782287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey this one has the bed rail molded like mine :biggrin: is this yours??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EGP(Elco82)_@Jan 25 2008, 05:15 PM~9783712
> *
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 12:57 PM~9782287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:10 AM~9787438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOURE A DICK..  :uh: 



ok, im jealous :uh: :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:12 AM~9787446
> *YOURE A DICK..   :uh:
> ok, im jealous :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn homie your always complaining about no pics then I post some and you call me a dick whats up with that man


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i know. im'a bitch. when i see cool shit, i get a bit upset. I WANT COOL SHIT TOO DAMMMMITT!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:25 AM~9787493
> *i know. im'a bitch. when i see cool shit, i get a bit upset. I WANT COOL SHIT TOO DAMMMMITT!!!
> *


Shit homie you have money your own business hookups with Majestics fuck your gonna pass me up real quick


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:34 AM~9787525
> *Shit homie you have money your own business hookups with Majestics fuck your gonna pass me up real quick
> *


 :biggrin: shoo, well see.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 02:49 AM~9787587
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: shoo, well see.
> *


Not me I'm gonna cover my eyes


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks for your confidence bro. i wont stop. thats fo damn sho.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 03:02 AM~9787635
> *:biggrin: thanks for your confidence bro. i wont stop. thats fo damn sho.
> *


  anytime bro I know you got love for it I do I don't care if I'm the last Lowrider alive it's in me POR VIDA


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:08 AM~9787434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna get the mirrior kit like this for my hood but i dont know if it will work with my crowl hood. I'm hopn that it will all work exept for the center one.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 24 2008, 12:02 AM~9769685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that the same blue ride in front of mine? i met the owner ( which is female) in stl on black sunday. but this one posted has no juice.....................??????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 12:57 PM~9782287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 07:55 PM~9791622
> *this one
> *


Yeah I'd say it's the same one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, id like to see a new pic of it! shit is nicey.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

huh?..........YEAH.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 01:09 AM~9787437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id be forced to play with my penis if i ever saw this...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 26 2008, 08:26 PM~9792774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PHOTO SHOP NOAH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone got billet? It's not an Elky... but the grills the same.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 27 2008, 01:26 AM~9794002
> *NICE PHOTO SHOP NOAH :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie. its easier than you'd think with this program i have. simple pimple. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 26 2008, 11:55 PM~9793607
> *id be forced to play with my penis if i ever saw this...
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 27 2008, 02:37 PM~9796590
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


dont fuckin lie you would too..... :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 27 2008, 02:09 AM~9794117
> *Anyone got billet?  It's not an Elky... but the grills the same.
> 
> 
> ...


If you do a lil looky you'll see that yes they dose!,NUMBNUTS! :biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh I doo like the pic tho,KINDA! :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 27 2008, 01:33 PM~9796571
> *thanks homie. its easier than you'd think with this program i have. simple pimple. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: PM me the name of the program,I need to get that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 27 2008, 12:55 AM~9793607
> *id be forced to play with my penis if i ever saw this...
> *


I'll take that as a compliment althouth it's a scary one :cheesy:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 27 2008, 01:09 AM~9794117
> *Anyone got billet?  It's not an Elky... but the grills the same.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Jan 26 2008, 05:09 PM~9790228
> *i wanna get the mirrior kit like this for my hood but i dont know if it will work with my crowl hood. I'm hopn that it will all work exept for the center one.
> 
> 
> ...


 That Elco is making progress. I saw this Elco posted on the El Camino website. I see that engine bay is getting some splashes of chrome. What's next? 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 27 2008, 02:09 AM~9794117
> *Anyone got billet?  It's not an Elky... but the grills the same.
> 
> 
> ...


I DO ON MY ELCO


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

sup fellas just joined the elco family today bought a clean 81

 

progress pics coming


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jan 29 2008, 12:33 AM~9810306
> *sup fellas just joined the elco family today bought a clean 81
> 
> 
> ...


good. we needed more people. to be honest, this topic is chasing its tail.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 29 2008, 10:08 AM~9811763
> *good. we needed more people. to be honest, this topic is chasing its tail.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jan 29 2008, 12:33 AM~9810306
> *sup fellas just joined the elco family today bought a clean 81
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0 ew, thats cool lookin. had'nt seen that one before.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Frank, did you make this?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: ^^^^^^like it even more if the bumper was still chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 29 2008, 12:06 PM~9812929
> *:thumbsup: ^^^^^^like it even more if the bumper was still chrome. :biggrin:
> *


Its a ls, no chrome bumpers on them. But I always wondered why Monte Carlo didn't make a chrome strip for the middle of the two chrome strips on the front bumper, just looks funny where the side chrome stops and it splits into two thin strips on the front bumper.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 12:10 PM~9812946
> *Its a ls, no chrome bumpers on them. But I always wondered why Monte Carlo didn't make a chrome strip for the middle of the two chrome strips on the front bumper, just looks funny where the side chrome stops and it splits into two thin strips on the front bumper.
> *


i always wondered the same thing. kinda stoopid on their part.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm working on having something made for mine, hopefully it comes out looking ok.



> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 29 2008, 12:25 PM~9813055
> *i always wondered the same thing. kinda stoopid on their part.
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 03:43 PM~9814102
> *I'm working on having something made for mine, hopefully it comes out looking ok.
> *


if id doesn't work out I'd maybe consider painting that middle strip like silver I mean up close you would see it but it would still match all the way around


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 02:43 PM~9814102
> *I'm working on having something made for mine, hopefully it comes out looking ok.
> *


cant wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice shots hated.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 29 2008, 05:10 PM~9814854
> *nice shots hated.
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2008, 03:08 PM~9814319
> *if id doesn't work out I'd maybe consider painting that middle strip like silver I mean up close you would see it but it would still match all the way around
> *


I know huh, I'd consider that chrome paint also, maybe lol, at the paint store it looks good as fuck.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2008, 12:53 PM~9813753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 03:34 PM~9815051
> *I know huh, I'd consider that chrome paint also, maybe lol, at the paint store it looks good as fuck.
> *


hok got a new line too that just came out, had some reps show me the other day at work, looks good, but i could only see using in a few spots. but will work on plastic too which gave me some ideas.. i should see if he would kick down with some to test it out..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 29 2008, 11:23 PM~9819296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 30 2008, 01:23 AM~9819991
> *:worship:
> *


cant wait too see them handles on your shit ***** :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 29 2008, 11:19 PM~9819264
> *hok got a new line too that just came out, had some reps show me the other day at work, looks good, but i could only see using in a few spots. but will work on plastic too which gave me some ideas.. i should see if he would kick down with some to test it out..
> *


Where could I see a sample? I think anything would be better than just paint between the two lil chrome strips.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 01:07 AM~9819929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is the bottom of the fender and the bottom of the front clip not lining up cause they used 80's monte fenders and not ls fenders?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 30 2008, 04:00 AM~9820117
> *cant wait too see them handles on your shit ***** :wave:
> *


yeah meeee tooo. i might get them today... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 30 2008, 10:46 AM~9821714
> *Is the bottom of the fender and the bottom of the front clip not lining up cause they used 80's monte fenders and not ls fenders?
> *


good call nick i missed that


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 10:58 AM~9812883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man... I dig that thing more then I usually dig El Caminos.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

booooyah ma fuckas. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 30 2008, 09:46 AM~9821714
> *Is the bottom of the fender and the bottom of the front clip not lining up cause they used 80's monte fenders and not ls fenders?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

do these look like they would work for a 78-87 elco? and if so, can sombody please post an elco on some 1& a half in. extensions. id love to see what they look like


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

my new control arms, next stop the chrome shop


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Jan 30 2008, 03:50 PM~9824597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FBI A-arms?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 01:07 AM~9819931
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 29 2008, 05:34 PM~9815051
> *I know huh, I'd consider that chrome paint also, maybe lol, at the paint store it looks good as fuck.
> *


Or maybe silver leaf


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 30 2008, 01:45 PM~9822505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those pics look nice man


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 30 2008, 04:05 PM~9824729
> *FBI A-arms?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i want this


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

Fresh meat
































just help keepn this form alive :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Jan 30 2008, 07:31 PM~9825665
> *
> just help keepn  this form alive :biggrin:
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 30 2008, 03:23 PM~9823365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are 64 arms and are 1 inch longer than a g-body arm stock, so if they are extended 1.5 that means they will be 2.5 on your elco. :biggrin: They will bolt up no problem.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 30 2008, 08:07 PM~9826023
> *Those are 64 arms and are 1 inch longer than a g-body arm stock, so if they are extended 1.5 that means they will be 2.5 on your elco. :biggrin:  They will bolt up no problem.
> *


Yeah that sounds right I knew they were impala arms but 2.5 is way too much do what I said noah and just do a caprice upper you'll be fine and less in the pocket man


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 08:36 PM~9826307
> *Yeah that sounds right I knew they were impala arms but 2.5 is way too much do what I said noah and just do a caprice upper you'll be fine and less in the pocket man
> *


If you do Caprice do the spindles too, gives you more lift and a better 3 wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 30 2008, 07:57 PM~9826545
> *If you do Caprice do the spindles too, gives you more lift and a better 3 wheel. :biggrin:
> *


yeah, thats what natural high has on his. he said his has a 1in. extension. they are definatly on a mean lean. im not really sure how i feel about that much of an extension though. so if i just did regular caprice arms the would still extend, just not as much right?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

so if i did caprice arms and spindles without the extensions, it would not jet out as much as these do right? also, will upper and lower fit on my ride? and if so, should i do both from a caprice or should i just roll with one set as my original? and which ones should be the caprice? the top, right??? :uh: 

sorry for all the questions. just need some answers. thanks.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 12:07 AM~9819929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 30 2008, 05:15 PM~9824830
> *Damn those pics look nice man
> *


thanks holmes. i had to get a good camara for the tattoos. so my close-ups work real nice.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 30 2008, 09:38 PM~9827504
> *thanks holmes. i had to get a good camara for the tattoos. so my close-ups work real nice.
> *


damn they look even better with the close ups. what megapixel on camera?
shit i noticed awhile ago i was still using a camera with 3.5mp on it. damn and at one time i was the person who had all the newest gadgets and shit.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jan 30 2008, 10:28 PM~9828006
> *damn they look even better with the close ups. what megapixel on camera?
> shit i noticed awhile ago i was still using a camera with 3.5mp on it. damn and at one time i was the person who had all the newest gadgets and shit.
> *


mine is 7.5. its the shit but you know its just gonna BE shit in no time. im gonna try to put those handles on tomorrow if i get a chance. ill post'em if i do.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

; YOUR GREEN ELCO LOOKS GOOD BUT WHAT IT DO MAN??? WHAT IT DO;; ALL THAT TUCK I HOPE UR PUTTING IT DOWN WHERE EVER UR AT;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

2 INCH TUCK DUDE;;


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 30 2008, 09:44 PM~9826930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No way thats a 1 inch extension thats more I could be wrong but I don't think so.just think of your wheels lined up and down level then stick the top out 1 inch and see how it looks. Yes only do the caprice uppers and once you put those on that is an automatic one inch extension and if you do caprice spindles you need to use there rotors and brake calipers and make sure you get the right ones or 13s won't fit I mean thats just what I heard.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 12:15 AM~9828887
> *No way thats a 1 inch extension thats more I could be wrong but I don't think so.just think of your wheels lined up and down level then stick the top out 1 inch and see how it looks. Yes only do the caprice uppers and once you put those on that is an automatic one inch extension and if you do caprice spindles you need to use there rotors and brake calipers and make sure you get the right ones or 13s won't fit I mean thats just what I heard.
> *


thanks. thats what i thought. it definately looks more like two in. on his but he wasnt sure. i guess im on a new mission, which kinda sucks but o'well. "baby steps"...blah, blah, blah. :uh: im really gonna hafta get this other elco rollin so i can just steadly work on this other one. i just keep moving foward only to move backwards...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

seen it plenty but who cares.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

seen it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

have not seen it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

noah, juicedcaprice, Supaf|y in the Ky, ultraclass, montecarlo1987ls

peep fest :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 10:57 AM~9830885
> *thanks. thats what i thought. it definately looks more like two in. on his but he wasnt sure. i guess im on a new mission, which kinda sucks but o'well. "baby steps"...blah, blah, blah. :uh: im really gonna hafta get this other elco rollin so i can just steadly work on this other one. i just keep moving foward only to move backwards...
> *


Thats what sux sometimes it's 1 step forward 2 back if your lucky it's 2 steps forward 1 back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 12:42 PM~9831781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the light conversion on this just like OGDinoe1 had


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 11:44 AM~9831795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bought my first elco after seeing this one at that show.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 31 2008, 03:29 PM~9833004
> *I bought my first elco after seeing this one at that show.
> *


hell yeah there nice


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 03:01 PM~9833253
> *hell yeah there nice
> *


I have 4 now lol. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 01:15 AM~9828887
> *No way thats a 1 inch extension thats more I could be wrong but I don't think so.just think of your wheels lined up and down level then stick the top out 1 inch and see how it looks. Yes only do the caprice uppers and once you put those on that is an automatic one inch extension and if you do caprice spindles you need to use there rotors and brake calipers and make sure you get the right ones or 13s won't fit I mean thats just what I heard.
> *


Allen's Elco is split also which makes for more lean. If his uppers are extended 1 inch that is 2 inches compared to a g body a arm, Caprice spindles make them lean more also. Noah you just use the uppers and you have to squeeze them in and use g-body crossbar so it will bolt up right. Caprice lowers won't fit on the bottom. If you do Caprice uppers without extending them and caprice spindles you will have some lean but nowhere near what Allens car has. If you use Caprice spindles get the ones with 11 inch rotors and you can run 13's without grinding the calipers, you have to use Caprice spindles, rotors, and calipers. Just buy the spindles from a junk yard and buy new rotors and calipers they are cheap.


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

this elcamino is bad ass from LA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2008, 04:39 PM~9833492
> *Allen's Elco is split also which makes for more lean. If his uppers are extended 1 inch that is 2 inches compared to a g body a arm, Caprice spindles make them lean more also. Noah you just use the uppers and you have to squeeze them in and use g-body crossbar so it will bolt up right. Caprice lowers won't fit on the bottom. If you do Caprice uppers without extending them and caprice spindles you will have some lean but nowhere near what Allens car has.  If you use Caprice spindles get the ones with 11 inch rotors and you can run 13's without grinding the calipers, you have to use Caprice spindles, rotors, and calipers.  Just buy the spindles from a junk yard and buy new rotors and calipers they are cheap.
> *


well put :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Here you go noah. :biggrin: The first pic is split belly, 1 inch g-body uppers and Caprice spindles.








This is no split with Caprice spindles and 1 inch g-body uppers.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2008, 06:09 PM~9834837
> *Here you go noah. :biggrin:  The first pic is split belly, 1 inch g-body uppers and Caprice spindles.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the help and advice!!!! but, after all this im thinking of just sticking with the original el camino a arms. i have another elco waiting for me to disect, so i should probably just stick with them. why is it that its common for the caprice conversion? is it just for the extension only?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 07:26 PM~9835006
> *thanks for the help and advice!!!! but, after all this im thinking of just sticking with the original el camino a arms. i have another elco waiting for me to disect, so i should probably just stick with them. why is it that its common for the caprice conversion? is it just for the extension only?
> *


They did a feature in LRM of doing a caprice conversion I think thats why people do it and yeah the spindles give a higher lock up so it's a win win if thats your thing. I have all original stuff and don't plan on changing it no hassel no tire wear it's all good


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 31 2008, 06:26 PM~9834440
> *this elcamino is bad ass from LA
> 
> 
> ...


I cant get over this car, i would trade a kidney for it!!!


----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Exquisite_pres (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 07:26 PM~9835006
> *thanks for the help and advice!!!! but, after all this im thinking of just sticking with the original el camino a arms. i have another elco waiting for me to disect, so i should probably just stick with them. why is it that its common for the caprice conversion? is it just for the extension only?
> *


It gives you more lockup than a g-body arm because it drops down more. I would do the spindles and keep the elco arms. The spindles help the hop and 3 wheel also. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 04:04 PM~8486707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know where to find more of this one? im going through the hole topic, so maybe ill find more but if you have some, post those muggggz. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:10 PM~9835505
> *It gives you more lockup than a g-body arm because it drops down more. I would do the spindles and keep the elco arms.  The spindles help the hop and 3 wheel also. :biggrin:
> *


okay. now that doesnt sound like a load of shit to go through. thanks jamie.  

by the way, do you happen to have ANY parts i might want or need that you want to bless a homie with???? jus thought id ask. remember, i do the sickest tattoos this side of the hole universe..................................................just sayin. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 05:09 PM~8487320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: more in motion photos!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:21 PM~9835610
> *okay. now that doesnt sound like a load of shit to go through. thanks jamie.
> 
> by the way, do you happen to have ANY parts i might want or need that you want to bless a homie with???? jus thought id ask. remember, i do the sickest tattoos this side of the hole universe..................................................just sayin. :biggrin:
> *


I don't have extra parts, I still need some myself. I only have 1 tattoo and don't want anymore, I missed that addiction. :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 31 2008, 05:26 PM~9834440
> *this elcamino is bad ass from LA
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2008, 07:39 PM~9835738
> *I don't have extra parts, I still need some myself.  I only have 1 tattoo and don't want anymore, I missed that addiction. :biggrin:
> *


haha. i understand. not for everyone. ive been getting tattooed every monday and it fuckin hurts. but, its worth it. o'well. thanks anyway. i had to ask. thanks agin for the help. ive always loved lowriders and new i would fix up an elco but never new the tech side of it. im learning little by little. shits fun. bike were way easier to fix up with no help. cars a different story. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:59 PM~9835914
> *haha. i understand. not for everyone. ive been getting tattooed every monday and it fuckin hurts. but, its worth it. o'well. thanks anyway. i had to ask. thanks agin for the help. ive always loved lowriders and new i would fix up an elco but never new the tech side of it. im learning little by little. shits fun. bike were way easier to fix up with no help. cars a different story. :biggrin:
> *


I'll help how ever I can. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:25 PM~9835645
> *:thumbsup: more in motion photos!
> *


x2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2008, 08:00 PM~9835927
> *I'll help how ever I can. :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot man.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 08:03 PM~9835945
> *x2
> *


tried to throw on those handles today. then i realized it wasnt a "throw on" sich. it actually looks easy other than tryin to find a hole big enough to stick my hand through. also, i only had about an hour to do it. ill try agin on sunday or something. ill post'em soon doe.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:53 PM~9836580
> *tried to throw on those handles today. then i realized it wasnt a "throw on" sich. it actually looks easy other than tryin to find a hole big enough to stick my hand through. also, i only had about an hour to do it. ill try agin on sunday or something. ill post'em soon doe.
> *


Do that don't forget to put your old springs on them you know the ones from the old handles


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 09:37 PM~9837195
> *Do that don't forget to put your old springs on them you know the ones from the old handles
> *


good thinking. you KNOW id fuck that up! id use every curse lingo im polished with. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 31 2008, 11:07 PM~9837570
> *good thinking. you KNOW id fuck that up! id use every curse lingo im polished with. :cheesy:
> *


Thats my natural language when I work on cars :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2008, 10:07 PM~9837578
> *Thats my natural language when I work on cars :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 31 2008, 05:26 PM~9834440
> *this elcamino is bad ass from LA
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

The car belongs to Richie Valles from the shop Unique Twist. He is also a member of Lifestyle.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

new one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

lazy fuckers


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Goof job on the pics Noah.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2008, 07:42 PM~9845105
> *Goof job on the pics Noah.
> *


thanks mate.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Jan 30 2008, 05:21 PM~9825512
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


My homie just put some on his Blazer.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 1 2008, 02:58 PM~9842577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Noah I like this one


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What is everyone doing in there elco for music? Not really headunit but as far as speakers go break it down?? How many are running subs and how many of you are just running a headunit and just regular speakers and where are you putting them??


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 31 2008, 05:41 PM~9835139
> *I cant get over this car, i would trade a kidney for it!!!
> *


just ur kidney 
i would trade my left nut for it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2008, 03:04 AM~9847652
> *What is everyone doing in there elco for music? Not really headunit but as far as speakers go break it down?? How many are running subs and how many of you are just running a headunit and just regular speakers and where are you putting them??
> *


subs to the MAXXXXXX!!! im putting 3 10's in the cubby. should be surperb!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 2 2008, 06:58 PM~9850967
> *subs to the MAXXXXXX!!! im putting 3 10's in the cubby. should be surperb!!
> *


What are you doing as far as mids, Kickpanels??


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 2 2008, 06:58 PM~9850967
> *subs to the MAXXXXXX!!! im putting 3 10's in the cubby. should be surperb!!
> *


Mine had 4 10's and 12 mids and highs, not anymore. :biggrin: I'm just doing 2 10's and some kick panals.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS IS LOOK U GET WITH CAPRICE SPINDELS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 2 2008, 06:45 PM~9851180
> *What are you doing as far as mids, Kickpanels??
> *


probably. but we'll see what happends. you know how it goes....plans,plans,plans,,,then.........oh, that could be cool. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 2 2008, 08:02 PM~9851518
> *THIS IS LOOK U GET WITH CAPRICE SPINDELS
> 
> 
> ...


thats spindles only? as in elco arms and caprice spindles? nothing extended?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 2 2008, 07:58 PM~9851499
> *Mine had 4 10's and 12 mids and highs, not anymore. :biggrin: I'm just doing 2 10's and some kick panals.
> *


did you stuff all that in the cubby hole?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

peep


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

GOTTA PEEP THIS!!!! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158759


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

GOTTA PEEP THIS!!!! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158759


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 3 2008, 01:09 AM~9853026
> *GOTTA PEEP THIS!!!!                                    http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=158759
> *


There is another topic of elco's besides this one and the one were in :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 08:38 AM~9854010
> *There is another topic of elco's besides this one and the one were in :biggrin:
> *


i actually found a few that never got off the ground. but ima'bout to post some more shit yall aint seen... :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 3 2008, 10:05 AM~9854108
> *i actually found a few that never got off the ground. but ima'bout to post some more shit yall aint seen... :0
> *


Right on fuck Noah I know why you don't drink bro I'm fucking hanging and at work


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:09 AM~9854128
> *Right on fuck Noah I know why you don't drink bro I'm fucking hanging and at work
> *


feelin a little shitty huh? yeah im glad i finally kicked that habbit. i drank 1 o'douls lastnight just for the taste and it went down great.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 3 2008, 10:12 AM~9854141
> *feelin a little shitty huh? yeah im glad i finally kicked that habbit. i drank 1 o'douls lastnight just for the taste and it went down great.
> *


The beer went down good just as long as it stays there :biggrin: I went to a friends house and watched that ufc last night it was okay


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:14 AM~9854149
> *The beer went down good just as long as it stays there :biggrin: I went to a friends house and watched that ufc last night it was okay
> *


i watched some ufc reruns. i love that shit!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

funkin tonka toys :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i like this one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like you found the kc's prez build-up..........i was gonna link it at some point..........but ive been tryin to find some noone had posted yet. its proovin to be a little harder than i thought. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Where did you find that one at noah? I like some of the stuff on it oops you posted too fast I am referring to the burgundy one with the gold


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

step one


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:32 AM~9854243
> *Where did you find that one at noah? I like some of the stuff on it oops you posted too fast I am referring to the burgundy one with the gold
> *


That ones from Oregon, thats at the Portland LRM show, Look & Listen has a web site bro. Oops never mind lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:32 AM~9854243
> *Where did you find that one at noah? I like some of the stuff on it oops you posted too fast I am referring to the burgundy one with the gold
> *


i cant remember exactly. i was going through allllll the old topics and came across it in some show that went down. i think the last post that happend on that topic was in '05. it was on page 203-209ish


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 3 2008, 09:37 AM~9854263
> *That ones from Oregon, thats at the Portland LRM show, Look & Listen has a web site bro.
> *


awww, look who joind us. bet you're crackin eggs and sickin on some bacon strips huh? it your turn to put in some post work. :biggrin: 

enjoy breakfast!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:40 AM~9854274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one. simple and clean. we had a club meeting yesterday, and we are definately cruising to denver. im sure everyone will be partaking in some libation at the hotel. you should come chill.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:42 AM~9854281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE the pinstripes on this one. and all the gold of course.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 3 2008, 10:43 AM~9854286
> *i like this one. simple and clean. we had a club meeting yesterday, and we are definately cruising to denver. im sure everyone will be partaking in some libation at the hotel. you should come chill.
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 3 2008, 09:40 AM~9854273
> *awww, look who joind us. bet you're crackin eggs and sickin on some bacon strips huh? it your turn to put in some post work. :biggrin:
> 
> enjoy breakfast!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 
Ok heres my homies, and the reason for me 2 seating mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=217132&hl=


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=296913&hl=


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=126341&hl=


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=297041&hl=


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238053


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

bout time. this topic was "LAYIN LOW" good job fellas. its kinda funny, we're the only ones that really keep this topic alive. at least we're the ones gang banging this shit with photos. bignick, mosthated, noah, and your mom. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 3 2008, 11:47 AM~9854558
> *bout time. this topic was "LAYIN LOW" good job fellas. its kinda funny, we're the only ones that really keep this topic alive. at least we're the ones gang banging this shit with photos. bignick, mosthated, noah, and your mom. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 3 2008, 10:47 AM~9854558
> *bout time. this topic was "LAYIN LOW" good job fellas. its kinda funny, we're the only ones that really keep this topic alive. at least we're the ones gang banging this shit with photos. bignick, mosthated, noah, and your mom. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=179296&hl=


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 12:44 PM~9854897
> *Where did you find that one? That was in Chicago in 2003, Just finished it the night before and hadn't even driven it till it was in Chicago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Lets see if this works. :biggrin: 
http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...es/kcpicnic.wmv


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:24 AM~9854194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAM I REMEMBER THAT....I THINK THAT WAS IN 04... :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Feb 3 2008, 03:58 PM~9856140
> *DAAM I REMEMBER THAT....I THINK THAT WAS IN 04... :cheesy:
> *


It's nice to be where your at now and not have to go back then huh??

I went through a bunch of topics Yetti so I don't recall where I got the pic of your ride at


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

[img=http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/8215/dscf0501zd7.th.jpg] under construction


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 3 2008, 12:38 PM~9855241
> *Lets see if this works. :biggrin:
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...es/kcpicnic.wmv
> *


DAMN SON. I NEVER GOT TO SEE THAT GO DOWN. FUCKIN BUMPER THUMPER!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 3 2008, 01:38 PM~9855241
> *Lets see if this works. :biggrin:
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...es/kcpicnic.wmv
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 2 2008, 11:59 PM~9852674
> *thats spindles only? as in elco arms and caprice spindles? nothing extended?
> *


THATS SPINDLES AND 1' A-ARMS ( STOCK ONES )


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 01:13 PM~9854407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice pics! Where's this at? Colorado? Did you pick up another Elco? These look sweet.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:44 AM~9860674
> *Nice pics!  Where's this at?  Colorado?  Did you pick up another Elco?  These look sweet.
> *


Na those aren't any of my rides bro I just stole the pic out of another topic there nice though :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 11:43 AM~9854891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wher this elco any info? pm me thanks in advance


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 04:09 PM~9863540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need #3 without the lights.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2008, 12:21 PM~9860838
> *Na those aren't any of my rides bro I just stole the pic out of another topic there nice though :biggrin:
> *


 Ok cool. Those are some nice pics. Thanks for posting them up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 4 2008, 05:32 PM~9863744
> *I need #3 without the lights.
> *


buy it and fiberglass those bitches gone :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 4 2008, 03:32 PM~9863744
> *I need #3 without the lights.
> *


Say no to fiberglass body parts.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 6 2008, 12:00 AM~9875061
> *Say no to fiberglass body parts.
> *


I like an all metal car myself but the elco has some plastic and that sux


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2008, 11:23 PM~9875619
> *I like an all metal car myself but the elco has some plastic and that sux
> *


Yeah... only the header panel (fiberglass) and the fillers (plastic shit) though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 6 2008, 01:25 AM~9875633
> *Yeah...  only the header panel (fiberglass) and the fillers (plastic shit) though.
> *


My rear filler the one under the tailgate I made one out of metal for my ride


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2008, 12:00 AM~9875769
> *My rear filler the one under the tailgate I made one out of metal for my ride
> *


Nice! The one on my wagon was never right... it sagged. But no one ever noticed... Or at least no one ever called me out on it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 6 2008, 02:05 AM~9875796
> *Nice!  The one on my wagon was never right...  it sagged.  But no one ever noticed...  Or at least no one ever called me out on it.
> *


Yeah the one on my ride looked like shit thats why I made a metal one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 6 2008, 09:24 PM~9882510
> *Yeah the one on my ride looked like shit thats why I made a metal one
> *


DAMMMMMMIT! I WISH YOU STILL HAD THOSE GOLD MUTHAS! THEY LOOKED PERFECT! THIS IS ALL IN CAPS BECAUSE IM YELLING FROM FRUSTATION!!!!!!!!!!!! ACTUALLY, TAKE THIS>>> :guns: :machinegun: :tears: 


sorry just a little upset. AND......felt like i should post something on here. long story short, TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 7 2008, 12:34 AM~9883824
> *DAMMMMMMIT! I WISH YOU STILL HAD THOSE GOLD MUTHAS! THEY LOOKED PERFECT! THIS IS ALL IN CAPS BECAUSE IM YELLING FROM FRUSTATION!!!!!!!!!!!! ACTUALLY, TAKE THIS>>> :guns:  :machinegun:  :tears:
> sorry just a little upset. AND......felt like i should post something on here.  long story short,  TTT
> *


You should of bought them when I posted em up mayne :biggrin: they were perfect I'm kind of regretting selling them but there gone now. What happen to your other deal of all golds??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2008, 10:06 AM~9885874
> *You should of bought them when I posted em up mayne :biggrin: they were perfect I'm kind of regretting selling them but there gone now. What happen to your other deal of all golds??
> *


he doest want to sell them now. :angry: "FLAKE FEST" :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

how in the hell do you post vids or even GIFs does anybody know??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

if this fellas wife isnt a dumb slut, this will be my next project.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

and ANOTHER shot of my car.  :loco: :happysad:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 8 2008, 10:14 AM~9894852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You fuck the slut and I'll buy the car.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy: naaaaaa. she looks like Mr. T minus the gold eating utinsils. besides, im'a buy that beeeeotch! shits in good lookin condish huh? jealous?,... i know.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

whats it a 60 ?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 8 2008, 11:24 AM~9895384
> *:cheesy: naaaaaa. she looks like Mr. T  minus the gold eating utinsils. besides, im'a buy that beeeeotch! shits in good lookin condish huh? jealous?,... i know.
> *


Jealous that you gonna fuck that bitch?, no. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 11:32 AM~9895463
> *whats it a 60 ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2008, 11:47 AM~9895540
> *Jealous that you gonna fuck that bitch?, no.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shes definately a fixer upper......................the bitch that is. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 8 2008, 12:02 PM~9895644
> *shes definately a fixer upper......................the bitch that is. :biggrin:
> *


I get pissed every time I see a 59 or 60 for sale, I could have bought one of each last year for cheap, but I kept putting it off thinking no one would get them, when I finally showed up they where gone. :angry:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thats what always happens..... it happen to me with a 65 imp. drop.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 8 2008, 11:16 AM~9894870
> *and ANOTHER shot of my car.   :loco:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see any engraved handles on that car WTF. No lie though Noah that bitch looks clean as fuck bro I like it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks holmes! i appreciate that. especially coming from you. your ride makes me poop sometimes. i cant wait to have all the bells and whistles on mine. i have'nt had any time to myself lately. i wanna try and get those handles on asap but you know how it goes. busy busy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 8 2008, 02:58 PM~9896462
> *thanks holmes! i appreciate that. especially coming from you. your ride makes me poop sometimes. i cant wait to have all the bells and whistles on mine.  i have'nt had any time to myself lately. i wanna try and get those handles on asap but you know how it goes.  busy busy.
> *


I hear ya there and if the weather is the same there as it is here I don't even want to go outside


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2008, 06:49 PM~9898374
> *I hear ya there and if the weather is the same there as it is here I don't even want to go outside
> *


im sure it is. but most of the snow is melting now. hopefully i can roll on sunday.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 8 2008, 08:43 PM~9898763
> *im sure it is. but most of the snow is melting now. hopefully i can roll on sunday.
> *


Yeah it's melting here too hopefully it'll be as hot as they say tomorrow and melt the rest :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

nice ride noah.


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 8 2008, 11:07 PM~9900357
> *nice ride noah.
> *


thanks bro. i feel like i have sooooooo much to do with it.(which i do) but i really appreciate the good feedback fellas. thanks alot!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It's supposed to be nice today but it looks really cold outside


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

chilly willy, son. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 10 2008, 04:24 PM~9909797
> *chilly willy, son. :uh:
> *


I wish willy would get lost


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2008, 04:19 PM~9910096
> *I wish willy would get lost
> *


WILLYS SILLY, HUH? notice my personal settings. :biggrin: graduating.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this to this







im really feeling this color combo.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ANYONE WANT TO BUY A FIBERGLASS BED COVER IM IN LOS ANGELES $300 OR TRADE ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 10 2008, 05:15 PM~9910398
> *ANYONE WANT TO BUY A FIBERGLASS BED COVER IM IN LOS ANGELES $300 OR TRADE ?
> *


DOES THAT ONE COVER THE CHROME TRIM?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who knows where to come up on some 1960 el camino trim? HUH? helps me out. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone know the difference between the single headlight and tail light 1960 compaired to the 1960 double heads and bullet double tails?


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

1 was cheaper


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

which one was cheaper and why? was one a supersport?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 26 2007, 12:22 PM~9308080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had to. this one is by far my favorite!!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 10 2008, 11:48 PM~9914232
> *:uh:
> i had to. this one is by far my favorite!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 10 2008, 10:36 PM~9913225
> *anyone know the difference between the single headlight and tail light 1960 compaired to the 1960 double heads and bullet double tails?
> 
> 
> ...


i just read that this one has "custom" head and tail lights. dont know whats custom bout the headlights though. the one im tryin to get has the same shit............at least it looks like it to me..?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 8 2008, 10:14 AM~9894852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 11 2008, 02:27 AM~9914392
> *i just read that this one has "custom" head and tail lights. dont know whats custom bout the headlights though. the one im tryin to get has the same shit............at least it looks like it to me..?
> *


It's the same it just has a custom grill which deletes 2 of the lights out there 60 impala is the same way from these guys the taillights though are probably intergrated from another vehicle


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 11 2008, 02:28 AM~9914396
> *see.
> *


 :uh: Its missing da other 2!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 10 2008, 10:19 PM~9913071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that plastic stick on chrome? that might work on the front bumper of the ls, between the 2 chrome strips.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 11 2008, 02:40 PM~9916954
> *Is that plastic stick on chrome? that might work on the front bumper of the ls, between the 2 chrome strips.
> *


They sell it on ebay and on exoticwooddashes.com it's actually for the ls monte carlo I don't know how bendable it is though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2008, 12:49 PM~9916657
> *It's the same it just has a custom grill which deletes 2 of the lights out there 60 impala is the same way from these guys the taillights though are probably intergrated from another vehicle
> *


yeah i saw that one too but, the one im tryin to get is missing two lights as well.


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

i wanna build a 59 Elky but with a 60 Front end, and i think it sould just bult right up.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Feb 11 2008, 04:00 PM~9918465
> *i wanna build a 59 Elky but with a 60 Front end, and i think it sould just bult right up.
> *


should bolt right up, but you are going to have to do some body line matching.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Feb 11 2008, 05:00 PM~9918465
> *i wanna build a 59 Elky but with a 60 Front end, and i think it sould just bult right up.
> *


i feel the same way but i like the tail lights better on the 60. the 59 body lines are the poop.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Feb 11 2008, 05:00 PM~9918465
> *i wanna build a 59 Elky but with a 60 Front end, and i think it sould just bult right up.
> *


sorry. double trouble. 2 post


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 10 2008, 05:50 PM~9910268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You should put the 60 IMPALA side trim on it, it would look better. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 11 2008, 07:56 PM~9919879
> *You should put the 60 IMPALA side trim on it, it would look better. :biggrin:
> *


put the 60 trim on the 60? huh? clearER please.

??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 11 2008, 09:00 PM~9919920
> *put the 60 trim on the 60? huh? clearER please.
> 
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


Impala has different trim than an elco. The spear is bigger and goes onto the doors.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:42 PM~9920329
> *Impala has different trim than an elco.  The spear is bigger and goes onto the doors.
> 
> 
> ...


oh. i know what yer sayin now. im feelin that. that ride makes sick! its soooooo fuckin FRESH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Shut up noah, 60 elcos are gay.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2008, 12:17 AM~9922167
> *Shut up noah, 60 elcos are gay.
> *


 :roflmao: WELL SHIT. I HOPE ALL THIS DICK SUCKIN DOESNT MAKE ME GAY. I MEAN THAT AND A 60 ELCO. I SHOULD BUY SOME CAPRI PANTS. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 6 2007, 05:09 PM~8487320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think they might be different lengths. does anyone know for sure if a 60 impalas trim would work on the 60 elco?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:42 PM~9920329
> *Impala has different trim than an elco.  The spear is bigger and goes onto the doors.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## owen (Sep 1, 2006)

I got a ? 79 camino frame diff from a g body wheel base is longer thought the same but not got them next to them let me know GOT A STORY ABOUT THE 79 ITS SWEET


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by owen_@Feb 12 2008, 12:47 AM~9922272
> *I got a ? 79 camino frame diff from a g body wheel base is longer thought the same  but not  got them next to them let me know GOT A STORY ABOUT THE 79 ITS SWEET*


what it is?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Feb 11 2008, 06:00 PM~9918465
> *i wanna build a 59 Elky but with a 60 Front end, and i think it sould just bult right up.
> *


59 ALL THE WAY BABY THATS WHY I HAVE THIS IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wish i knew how to photoshop some d's on this bitch. it would look pretty neato.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

FUCKING POST MASTER!!!!!!!!!! WHAT? UHHH!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 10:44 AM~9923424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

just starting this 81


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MNHOPPER_@Feb 12 2008, 03:41 PM~9925773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is this larry's old ride??????? somthins bout to go down.... :0


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 11 2008, 06:27 PM~9919676
> *i feel the same way but i like the tail lights better on the 60. the 59 body lines are the poop.
> *


wait you feel the same way but it seems to me that you should just buil a 6o
:dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCapCitywhiteboy_@Feb 12 2008, 09:32 PM~9929099
> *wait you feel the same way but it seems to me that you should just buil a 6o
> :dunno:
> *


na when i say the "poop" i actually mean the SHHHHEEEEEITTT!!!! :biggrin: jus keeping it pg13. 

i love the 59 body lines. especially from the back. i just dont really like the tail lights as much as the 60's lights. i like the 59's face too. its a toss-up. but if this 60 pulls through for me, i will try and do the 60 impala side trim on it. just like that blue one that got posted. dat "poop" is hot!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yup. jus handle'n business for you LAZY FUCKS!!! i wont say any names....














"BIG" nick & most hated :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 12 2008, 05:29 PM~9926157
> *:0 is this larry's old ride??????? somthins bout to go down.... :0
> *


No doubt pimpin that is my old ride homie glad to see someone is gonna build it up. I fought for months debating if I was gonna buy that thing and put it back on the road and made the decision and never turned back I met cool people because of that ride :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 13 2008, 12:12 AM~9931014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 13 2008, 02:12 AM~9931014
> *yup. jus handle'n business for you LAZY FUCKS!!! i wont say any names....
> "BIG" nick & most hated :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Sorry homie I haven't been on Layitlow much I had some words with the boss and don't want to give him an excuse to let me go I guess thats the price you pay when you work for others. Also I just get tired of mother fuckers talking shit not directly towards me it's just dumb shit thats why I live in the elco topic and for sale topic no one talks about how bad there ride is just show the pic and let the car do the talking


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin: I cant find no more pics.  Here how bout some of my elco stuff.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 02:38 AM~9931104
> *:biggrin:  I cant find no more pics.   Here how bout some of my elco stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we figured that elco radiator support won't work and your gonna sell it to me for a killer price :biggrin: wtf :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 13 2008, 01:54 AM~9931141
> *I thought we figured that elco radiator support won't work and your gonna sell it to me for a killer price :biggrin: wtf :cheesy:
> *


I have 2. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 02:57 AM~9931152
> *I have 2. :biggrin:
> *


sell me one pimpin :biggrin: you said if you were gonna sell it I got first dibbs you member :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 13 2008, 01:38 AM~9931101
> *Sorry homie I haven't been on Layitlow much I had some words with the boss and don't want to give him an excuse to let me go I guess thats the price you pay when you work for others. Also I just get tired of mother fuckers talking shit not directly towards me it's just dumb shit thats why I live in the elco topic and for sale topic no one talks about how bad there ride is just show the pic and let the car do the talking
> *


i understand. ive been busy as a fucker head tryin to get the new shop in order. so i been layin low myself. i just peep in from time to time. dont lose that income homie. play the corporate game. :uh: also, i understand the shit talk thang. ive noticed the world is sewn together with idiots and shit talkers. at least we can look down on those who cant get up with intelligence. kinda a bummer that most of the worlds population is under par. the older i get the more i realize people dont really have much intelligence. :uh: stay up homie.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 13 2008, 01:38 AM~9931104
> *:biggrin:  I cant find no more pics.   Here how bout some of my elco stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


christ all mighty. more, MORE!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

always wanted better pica of this mutha. tis a nice ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 14 2008, 01:37 AM~9939236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's on one of the 360 low video's it's a bad ride is that gold engraved bumpers??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 13 2008, 01:43 PM~9933584
> *i understand. ive been busy as a fucker head tryin to get the new shop in order. so i been layin low myself. i just peep in from time to time. dont lose that income homie. play the corporate game. :uh:  also, i understand the shit talk thang. ive noticed the world is sewn together with idiots and shit talkers. at least we can look down on those who cant get up with intelligence. kinda a bummer that most of the worlds population is under par. the older i get the more i realize people dont really have much intelligence. :uh:  stay up homie.
> *


actually none of the shit talking is towards me it's just people around me saying how bad they are and that gets old. But fuck it I'm gonna do me and let them do what ever the fuck they are :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2008, 02:41 AM~9939532
> *actually none of the shit talking is towards me it's just people around me saying how bad they are and that gets old. But fuck it I'm gonna do me and let them do what ever the fuck they are :biggrin:
> *


oh i get it. too much negativity can bring a foo down. you know what i always do in that sich? I CARVE NAMES IN BULLETS AND THEN I DELIVER. happy valenstines day.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2008, 02:39 AM~9939530
> *it's on one of the 360 low video's it's a bad ride is that gold engraved bumpers??
> *



yeah. thats why i posted it. every picture ive ever seen of it, you cant tell whats going on with it. the sun is always out and shines it out.

pretty sicky.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Chicano Park SD Show 07

































Majestics Picnic 08

































My Elco (4 Sale, 7000 OBO)


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

One More......


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: .....nice elcos


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Feb 14 2008, 05:25 PM~9944171
> *:thumbsup: .....nice elcos
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## EGP(Elco82) (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Feb 14 2008, 05:25 PM~9944171
> *:thumbsup: .....nice elcos
> *


x2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 14 2008, 04:09 PM~9944039
> *Chicano Park SD Show 07
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite out of all these elcos is the blue one,last 2 pix right above my comment^^ :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: Aint that right MOSTHATED :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 14 2008, 11:03 PM~9946698
> *My favorite out of all these elcos is the blue one,last 2 pix right above my comment^^ :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Aint that right MOSTHATED :biggrin:
> *


I heard that one bro it's nice can't believe it's not gone yet oh well maybe it's an omen :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 14 2008, 10:39 AM~9940819
> *oh i get it. too much negativity can bring a foo down. you know what i always do in that sich? I CARVE NAMES IN BULLETS AND THEN I DELIVER. happy valenstines day.
> *


I'm just gonna ride out and let them stand in the parking lot and argue over whose the baddest while I'm cracking the pavement in my ride  :0 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 2 2008, 10:59 PM~9852674
> *thats spindles only? as in elco arms and caprice spindles? nothing extended?
> *


CAPRICE SPINDLES CADILLAC ARMS NO EXTENSIONS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 2 2008, 08:02 PM~9851518
> *THIS IS LOOK U GET WITH CAPRICE SPINDELS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 15 2008, 01:29 AM~9947565
> *
> *


sup with that other elco? :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2008, 11:37 PM~9947223
> *I heard that one bro it's nice can't believe it's not gone yet oh well maybe it's an omen :biggrin:
> *


I hope there ain't no omen! Maybe the car is just wanting to go back home to its previous owner. :biggrin: I'm giving it until tax season is over, and if it don't sell I will have to see what my creative mind will have in store for the Elco! :0 I can feel the creative juices flowing already!!!! :wow:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 14 2008, 05:09 PM~9944039
> *Chicano Park SD Show 07
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86elky (Feb 10, 2006)

sweeeeet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86elky (Feb 10, 2006)

whos car is this and whats the rim & tire size???? does any one know?


----------



## 86elky (Feb 10, 2006)

hope this one works


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86elky_@Feb 15 2008, 05:50 PM~9952388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shoo, they look like 13's to me, they just got those big-ass vogues. makes'em look huge.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2008, 10:37 PM~9947223
> *I heard that one bro it's nice can't believe it's not gone yet oh well maybe it's an omen :biggrin:
> *


Yessss it's an OMEN!!!! "DAMIAN" wants to come home to daddy :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

anymore pics of this?!?!?!... looks clean as hell


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 15 2008, 08:21 PM~9953586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, thats the only one I got. :nosad:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Tow...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 15 2008, 03:54 PM~9952003
> *I hope there ain't no omen! Maybe the car is just wanting to go back home to its previous owner. :biggrin:  I'm giving it until tax season is over, and if it don't sell I will have to see what my creative mind will have in store for the Elco! :0 I can feel the creative juices flowing already!!!! :wow:
> *


I think it wants to come home Tony! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 15 2008, 04:54 PM~9952003
> *I hope there ain't no omen! Maybe the car is just wanting to go back home to its previous owner. :biggrin:  I'm giving it until tax season is over, and if it don't sell I will have to see what my creative mind will have in store for the Elco! :0 I can feel the creative juices flowing already!!!! :wow:
> *


dont give that shit up.


----------



## EGP(Elco82) (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 15 2008, 08:21 PM~9953586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2008, 07:17 PM~9735908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh: repost but its lookin cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86elky_@Feb 15 2008, 06:46 PM~9952370
> *whos car is this and whats the rim & tire size????    does any one know?
> *


it belongs to a member of glass city car club


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 2 2008, 08:02 PM~9851518
> *THIS IS LOOK U GET WITH CAPRICE SPINDELS
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i found some more that ill post later tonight. nuttin spesh doe.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 17 2008, 06:55 PM~9965380
> *i found some more that ill post later tonight. nuttin spesh doe.
> *


 :wave: noah


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2008, 09:19 PM~9967109
> *:wave: noah
> *


sup homie? hows life at the j.o.b.?

im bout to post a couple. watch out. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 17 2008, 10:24 PM~9967171
> *sup homie? hows life at the  j.o.b.?
> 
> im bout to post a couple. watch out. :biggrin:
> *


it's cool no one tells me shit of course I don't give them a reason to though. Hows the business going weren't you setting up a new shop or something??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sallll i gots fer now.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2008, 09:32 PM~9967249
> *it's cool no one tells me shit of course I don't give them a reason to though. Hows the business going weren't you setting up a new shop or something??
> *


yeah. the city shut down the project in december. they put up hoops that were pretty much impossible to jump through but as of friday, i got a new and improved building permit AND new contractor that seems like he'll make things move a bit smoother. I HOPE!!! WELL SEE. thats definately put a huge hold on spicing up the ride. 
done anything new to yours lately?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

double :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

triple post


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

and quad post. :angry: fuckin connection :thumbsdown:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 17 2008, 10:43 PM~9967382
> *and  quad post. :angry:  fuckin connection :thumbsdown:
> *


I'm just adding a rear coilover setup thats about it for now until I decide what I want to do add more chrome or save for a different paint job. I hope the building deal goes good for you man gotta make that cash and stay on top bro. I see your a big bad MAJESTICS prospect man thats great


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Sup OGDinoe1? Elcos and Impala SS. Life is good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 17 2008, 10:52 PM~9967455
> *Sup OGDinoe1?  Elcos and Impala SS.  Life is good.
> *


my 59 isn't an ss but I'll toast to that one :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2008, 09:48 PM~9967425
> *I'm just adding a rear coilover setup thats about it for now until I decide what I want to do add more chrome or save for a different paint job. I hope the building deal goes good for you man gotta make that cash and stay on top bro. I see your a big bad MAJESTICS prospect man thats great
> *


 thanks for noticing. yeah. that part makes me feel like im tryin to be in a "frat club". its nothing like that but feels a little funny. i almost didnt even want to post it intill i was past that point but im proud of these steps AND my chapter. they know whats up. and, reguardless of the title, they're the homies anyway. it feels good to be apart of an amazing family. just another long term goal achieved and still shit to accomplish within. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 17 2008, 09:52 PM~9967455
> *Sup OGDinoe1?  Elcos and Impala SS.  Life is good.
> *


sup mayne? i dont really catch you on line much. suprised to see you. looking foward to getting those goodies. thanks agin.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

What up bro? Yeah, I'm kind of hit and miss. But I do check on the site at least daily as time and work schedules permit. You know the drill bro. 

Yeah, you should be getting the parts soon.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

I need a front bumper to an 88 monte carlo ls. does anyone know where i can find one? or someone who has it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 17 2008, 11:04 PM~9967570
> *sup mayne? i dont really catch you on line much. suprised to see you. looking foward to getting those goodies. thanks agin.
> *


What you getting now?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 18 2008, 09:34 AM~9970303
> *I need a front bumper to an 88 monte carlo ls. does anyone know where i can find one? or someone who has it??
> *


dixie montecarlo.com


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 18 2008, 10:56 AM~9970460
> *What you getting now?
> *


some gold crap he had layin about. small things like partial trim and back plate tray and a hood ornament.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 18 2008, 04:07 PM~9971248
> *some gold crap he had layin about. small things like partial trim and back plate tray and a hood ornament.
> *


 Gold crap he had layin around? What the? See how you are. Keep that up and I'll recall the parts. :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Just kidding homie. :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 18 2008, 05:10 PM~9972666
> *Gold crap he had layin around?  What the?  See how you are.  Keep that up and I'll recall the parts.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> Just kidding homie.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: you know what i mean. hopefully ill get that shit, i mean really nice stuff tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

I think you will and.... you will be pleased with that crap. I mean, nice stuff. :roflmao: 

I'm going to have to see what else I have in my bag of tricks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 18 2008, 06:27 PM~9973270
> *I think you will and.... you will be pleased with that crap.  I mean, nice stuff.  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm going to have to see what else I have in my bag of tricks.
> *


ILL TAKE IT!!!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

What do you know about prestolite pump motors?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Feb 18 2008, 11:43 AM~9970760
> *dixie montecarlo.com
> *


 went there......cant fidn the one......sucks!! :angry: 
help me !


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 18 2008, 06:43 PM~9973932
> *went there......cant fidn the one......sucks!! :angry:
> help me !
> *


It's dixiemontecarlodepot.com.

Here's a link: http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/78-88m...ctions/s16.html


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Feb 18 2008, 07:28 PM~9973815
> *What do you know about prestolite pump motors?
> *


I DONT KNOW POOP BOUT THAT....... :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 18 2008, 02:07 PM~9971248
> *some gold crap he had layin about. small things like partial trim and back plate tray and a hood ornament.
> *


Sounds good


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 18 2008, 08:04 PM~9974141
> *It's dixiemontecarlodepot.com.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/78-88m...ctions/s16.html
> *


the bumper aint there........dammit! lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 15 2008, 08:21 PM~9953586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE *


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 19 2008, 03:12 PM~9980350
> *the bumper aint there........dammit! lol
> *


Did you call them? They don't list everything they might have on hand, especially the used stuff.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

How long would it take to swap a frame? could it be done in a weekend? I know there is a lot involved in swapping every thing over to a different frame like the engine, transmission, the whole body, suspension etc etc. Would it be easier to build a rolling chassis first? I'm just curious to know so if I decide to do it I'll know what to expect! :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 19 2008, 08:21 PM~9981758
> *How long would it take to swap a frame? could it be done in a weekend? I know there is a lot involved in swapping every thing over to a different frame like the engine, transmission, the whole body, suspension etc etc. Would it be easier to build a rolling chassis first? I'm just curious to know so if I decide to do it I'll know what to expect!  :dunno:
> *


If you can do it in a weekend please believe your gonna put it some double overtime. I think it could be taken out and possible put back in but a lot of loose ends will still need to be tied up but the major stuff can be done if you hit it hard


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

here are a few pics of my 1978 el camino lowrider. not too much done to it...but it has a 350 engine and tranny, dual flowmaster exhausts, 14" chrome 100 spoke wheels on 175/70/R14s, 10 switches, 2 reds pumps, 6 batts, 4 dumps. it has an '89 front end assembly and a decent paint job. 

there is nothing done interior-wise. i'm missing door panels, some dashboard/console plastics, and more. i haven't decided what i want to do. any suggestions?

also, anyone know where i can get a cover for the flatbed? i keep it in the garage, but i think i still want/need a cover.

just check out the pics and let me know what y'all think. thanks. 1

hate it or like it, post your comments.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

djspydaz


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Feb 20 2008, 02:56 AM~9984753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just a set of whitewalls bro it looks good. I cant believe those are 14s they don't look to big on there they look good


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:34 AM~9985625
> *just a set of whitewalls bro it  looks good. I cant believe those are 14s they don't look to big on there they look good
> *


x2


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks bignick, mosthated cc, and 79 cutty....yeah, i was thinking white walls too. but i don't know if the thin white wall strip or the full white walls would look better. what's y'all opinions? 

also...i was also thinking about maybe the tire walls as the same color as the car? but i dunno....we'll see.

also, i posted on the hydraulic forum...but no replies yet. pretty much i was gonna see if it is bad to "mix" 10w30 oil with the existing hydraulic fluid in the reservoirs? cuz there's a leak in my front left cylinder, and my front pump's fluid level is lower now. so i know i gotta fix the leak first, and then should i flush the pump and hoses and then add the 10w30? or can i simply fix the leak and then top off the reservoir with 10w30 so it mixes with the existing hydraulic fluid? 

i would just put the hydraulic fluid back in, but i have cases of 10w30 motor oil and it said in the troubleshooting forum that 10w30 and hydraulic 68 are the best fluids to use. what do you all think?

lastly, how would i fix the leak in the 1st place? i read somewhere that you can add a silicone substance and it'll stop. is that true? i have no idea...i am very new to lowriders and hydros. thanks in advance. 1


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Feb 20 2008, 12:44 PM~9987085
> *thanks bignick, mosthated cc, and 79 cutty....yeah, i was thinking white walls too.  but i don't know if the thin white wall strip or the full white walls would look better.  what's y'all opinions?
> 
> also...i was also thinking about maybe the tire walls as the same color as the car?  but i dunno....we'll see.
> ...


Skinny white walls :biggrin: , and if the cylinder is leaking its probably a o ring, just take the cylinder apart and replace them. I wouldnt use regular oil though, there has to be a reason why everyone uses the other stuff.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 01:50 PM~9987121
> *Skinny white walls :biggrin: , and if the cylinder is leaking its probably a o ring, just take the cylinder apart and replace them. I wouldnt use regular oil though, there has to be a reason why everyone uses the other stuff.
> *


x2 also I like the buff white walls not to thick though but thins are nice also I wouldn't get buff whites over like 1 1/4 or so


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:34 AM~9985625
> *just a set of whitewalls bro it  looks good. I cant believe those are 14s they don't look to big on there they look good
> *


whites fo sho!!!! i like'm thick though too.







i loved my 15's whites. 
overall i think your off to a good start looks clean.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Feb 20 2008, 12:44 PM~9987085
> *thanks bignick, mosthated cc, and 79 cutty....yeah, i was thinking white walls too.  but i don't know if the thin white wall strip or the full white walls would look better.  what's y'all opinions?
> 
> also...i was also thinking about maybe the tire walls as the same color as the car?  but i dunno....we'll see.
> ...


like big nick said, you can take apart the cylinder but id start small. when i first hooked up my setup i had some leaks too but i would start with checking out your fittings from the hose to the cylinder. alot of times they're not tight enough for the pressure or they can split from tightening too much. hydraulics are fun huh? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:34 AM~9985625
> *just a set of whitewalls bro it  looks good. I cant believe those are 14s they don't look to big on there they look good
> *


WHITE WALLS. NICE RIDE. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2008, 12:28 AM~9984498
> *If you can do it in a weekend please believe your gonna put it some double overtime. I think it could be taken out and possible put back in but a lot of loose ends will still need to be tied up but the major stuff can be done if you hit it hard
> *


  Thanks for the info. I've been seriously thinking about replacing the existing frame with a fully wrapped and powder coated frame if I don't sell the Elco soon. I found a frame already done and ready to go. :biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 20 2008, 02:28 PM~9988321
> *like big nick said, you can take apart the cylinder but id start small. when i first hooked up my setup i had some leaks too but i would start with checking out your fittings from the hose to the cylinder. alot of times they're not tight enough for the pressure or they can split from tightening too much. hydraulics are fun huh? :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


oh alright....for sure. yeah, i think i will just trace the hoses and make sure there are no cracks or holes. i was going to do an oil change this weekend, so might as well check out the hoses and cylinder since i will be under the car. hopefully it is a simple fix so i don't have to take the cylinder apart. 

yea...i agree with all of you of replied...i will start looking for thin white walled tires. i'm in no hurry to slap them on there yet, but i'll be on the lookout for a good deal on white walls. exterior-wise, after the white walls and a flatbed cover, i think that's it. interior-wise, the 1st thing i want to get is some sound and a decent deck. and i will get the door panels on asap, in case y'all wondering.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Feb 20 2008, 05:35 PM~9989537
> *oh alright....for sure.  yeah, i think i will just trace the hoses and make sure there are no cracks or holes.  i was going to do an oil change this weekend, so might as well check out the hoses and cylinder since i will be under the car.  hopefully it is a simple fix so i don't have to take the cylinder apart.
> 
> yea...i agree with all of you of replied...i will start looking for thin white walled tires.  i'm in no hurry to slap them on there yet, but i'll be on the lookout for a good deal on white walls.  exterior-wise, after the white walls and a flatbed cover, i think that's it.  interior-wise, the 1st thing i want to get is some sound and a decent deck.  and i will get the door panels on asap, in case y'all wondering.
> *


walmart!!!!








this cover was a few hun, from the el camino store. i like it the best out of the 3 ive had.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 20 2008, 04:08 PM~9988176
> *whites fo sho!!!! i like'm thick though too.*


I like shaved whites myself but they have to be done correct not too much


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 20 2008, 06:09 PM~9989325
> * Thanks for the info. I've been seriously thinking about replacing the existing frame with a fully wrapped and powder coated frame if I don't sell the Elco soon. I found a frame already done and ready to go. :biggrin:
> *


It's a lot of work but might be worth it in the end good luck I hope everything turns out the way you want man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Feb 20 2008, 06:35 PM~9989537
> *oh alright....for sure.  yeah, i think i will just trace the hoses and make sure there are no cracks or holes.  i was going to do an oil change this weekend, so might as well check out the hoses and cylinder since i will be under the car.  hopefully it is a simple fix so i don't have to take the cylinder apart.
> 
> yea...i agree with all of you of replied...i will start looking for thin white walled tires.  i'm in no hurry to slap them on there yet, but i'll be on the lookout for a good deal on white walls.  exterior-wise, after the white walls and a flatbed cover, i think that's it.  interior-wise, the 1st thing i want to get is some sound and a decent deck.  and i will get the door panels on asap, in case y'all wondering.
> *


It's real easy to take the cylinder apart and repair the o rings it's only 2 to 3 of them the hard part is getting the cylinder out you might have to take your caliper off and let it hang then take the top ball joint and seperate it from the spindle so the a arm drops down then take the hose loose from on top of the cylinder then take it out along with the spring and wa-la


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2008, 06:27 PM~9990005
> *It's real easy to take the cylinder apart and repair the o rings it's only 2 to 3 of them the hard part is getting the cylinder out you might have to take your caliper off and let it hang then take the top ball joint and seperate it from the spindle so the a arm drops down then take the hose loose from on top of the cylinder then take it out along with the spring and wa-la
> *


sounds fun :cheesy: 



SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE! :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Feb 19 2008, 07:09 PM~9981685
> *Did you call them? They don't list everything they might have on hand, especially the used stuff.
> *




duh! my bad let me try dat lol


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 20 2008, 06:25 PM~9989988
> *It's a lot of work but might be worth it in the end good luck I hope everything turns out the way you want man
> *


Thanks, I really appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Elco riders helping each other out :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

k.c style. 

dont really know if thats a good thing but we are known for are smoked bbq


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

why not? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 20 2008, 09:14 PM~9991022
> *Thanks, I really appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> *


No Problem you have anymore questions just let me know By the way NICE PICS NOAH :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2008, 09:28 AM~9994673
> *No Problem you have anymore questions just let me know By the way NICE PICS NOAH :thumbsup:
> *


thankssssssss holmesssssssss! whats you stereo system consist of? you got pics or whatski? id love to see the inside.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 01:17 PM~9995945
> *thankssssssss holmesssssssss! whats you stereo system consist of? you got pics or whatski? id love to see the inside.
> *


Right now I have an alpine head unit and infinity dash speakers and some infinity 4x6 in the doors but I'm taking the door speakers out and adding kick panel speakers instead and then an 8" sub and amp in the cargo space because on one side I have batts for the hydraulics. I had a sub and amp in there but I sold it to change it up.I'll pm some pics


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2008, 02:01 PM~9996630
> *Right now I have an alpine head unit and infinity dash speakers and some infinity 4x6 in the doors but I'm taking the door speakers out and adding kick panel speakers instead and then an 8" sub and amp in the cargo space because on one side I have batts for the hydraulics. I had a sub and amp in there but I sold it to change it up.I'll pm some pics*


YESSS!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I REALLY want to make this my avatar. just too big. funny as fudge though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Here should be resized lol.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 21 2008, 02:11 PM~9996712
> *Here should be resized lol.
> 
> 
> ...


help!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ALMOST 200 PAGES


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

200 PAGES


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

200 PAGES


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 06:25 PM~9998769
> *200 PAGES
> *


ALMOST........


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 06:26 PM~9998778
> *ALMOST........
> *


ALLLLLLLLLMOST......................


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 06:26 PM~9998778
> *ALMOST........
> *


ALLLLLLMOST TTT.....................................


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 06:30 PM~9998804
> *ALLLLLLMOST TTT.....................................
> *


SONOFABITCH!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 06:31 PM~9998811
> *SONOFABITCH!
> *


F U C K! :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 06:31 PM~9998820
> *F U C K! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: WINNER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Hahaha. Yooza fool for that one Noah. :biggrin: 


200 pages for the Elco's!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY HOMEGIRL CLAUDIAS EL CAMINO FROM REALISTICS CC


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Feb 21 2008, 06:52 PM~9998999
> *Hahaha.  Yooza fool for that one Noah.  :biggrin:
> 200 pages for the Elco's!!!
> *


HAAHA. hust couldnt help myself. im an oppertunist :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 21 2008, 07:21 PM~9999319
> *MY HOMEGIRL CLAUDIAS EL CAMINO FROM REALISTICS CC
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda plans does she have? first lolo? there is another SICK elco on here that a female owns, its blue. not to far back in the topic.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

daaaaaamn! is it possible that i could be a photoshop master, i mean,..what? yeah, i said photoshop. baleedat. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

what kinda plans does she have? first lolo? there is another SICK elco on here that a female owns, its blue. not to far back in the topic.


Which one? 

TTT for a girl that is into Elcos. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 12:57 PM~9782287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is the gals ride that i met in st.l.
freakin nice toooo.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

one more. that was at the black sunday event last year in st.l.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

heres my ride when i bought it on july 13, 07 friday the 13th to be exact. :ugh: 
7 months into it now and alot is bout to go down. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2008, 01:44 PM~9896387
> *I don't see any engraved handles on that car WTF. No lie though Noah that bitch looks clean as fuck bro I like it
> *


here it is today. minus a bunch of cool parts i have layin around ready to throw on it.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Has anyone done a see through bed on a elco? I was thinking about doing just a section between the wheel humps to show off the rear end, but I would need to do another rear end, mines cool but nothing worth that big of a mod for. But I think it would be sick.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 21 2008, 10:42 PM~10001928
> *Has anyone done a see through bed on a elco? I was thinking about doing just a section between the wheel humps to show off the rear end, but I would need to do another rear end, mines cool but nothing worth that big of a mod for. But I think it would be sick.
> *


NEVER SEEN IT. and ive seen everything....EVER! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 08:35 PM~9999516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF Noah do me one of these for my 59 mayne come one bro????????And I was thinking of just posting bullshit until it hit 200 but I didn't have the guts :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I only show 100????????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2008, 11:29 PM~10002249
> *WTF Noah do me one of these for my 59 mayne come one bro????????And I was thinking of just posting bullshit until it hit 200 but I didn't have the guts :biggrin:
> *


shit son, i was just jokin about being a pro at this shit. it kinda sucks. thats the joke.  i could try. send me a pm of it with your specs for it and i can give it a shitty shot. im actually working on another one like that last one i did but you can see the red interior and open red bed.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 22 2008, 12:20 AM~10000956
> *this one is the gals ride that i met in st.l.
> freakin nice toooo.
> *


 Damn homie. That blue Elco is tight. Props to the girl that owns this one for owing such a clean ride.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 21 2008, 11:42 PM~10001928
> *Has anyone done a see through bed on a elco? I was thinking about doing just a section between the wheel humps to show off the rear end, but I would need to do another rear end, mines cool but nothing worth that big of a mod for. But I think it would be sick.
> *


Damn I thought of a similiar idea the only problem I see is where the bed meets the plexiglass the bed will be rippled and the plexiglass will be smooth unless you get the plexiglass made like the bed and if you think about it your gonna see a lot of the top of the frame so don't really know how that will look


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2008, 08:24 AM~10003485
> *Damn I thought of a similiar idea the only problem I see is where the bed meets the plexiglass the bed will be rippled and the plexiglass will be smooth unless you get the plexiglass made like the bed and if you think about it your gonna see a lot of the top of the frame so don't really know how that will look
> *


You could run some square tube from side to side and but up the bed and the plexi glass in between the two.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10004497
> *You could run some square tube from side to side and but up the bed and the plexi glass in between the two.
> *


OH, SHUT UP. clear is for hooker shoes. you'll prolly wanna put some black lights in the mix too huh? maybe a mood ring or two??. :0 

so,.....have you thought about maybe resizing the gif agin????
just throwing it out there. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 11:32 AM~10004574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 22 2008, 12:04 PM~10004772
> *
> *


damn. thats pretty sick. at that point, having switches is just a novelty thing. i fiugure that would funk up your plexy real quick. :dunno: <<<<good thing i have this guy in my arsonal to show you all how i feel about this.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 11:32 AM~10004574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat truck is this???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 12:17 PM~10004497
> *You could run some square tube from side to side and but up the bed and the plexi glass in between the two.
> *


Yeah you could do that Like noah said though you'd have to cut a big hole for your cylinder so it doesn't crack the plexiglass and unlike that pic you have of the plexiglass floor there is gonna be two big pieces of frame on each side and a small section where you could see the pumkin only probably


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 21 2008, 08:30 PM~9999423
> *what kinda plans does she have? first lolo? there is another SICK elco on here that a female owns, its blue. not to far back in the topic.
> *


YES HER FIRST LOLO NEEDS HYDROS AND INTERIOR


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Feb 24 2008, 01:29 PM~10018146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

o yeah. im feeling that!!! any other pics?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2008, 07:24 AM~10003485
> *Damn I thought of a similiar idea the only problem I see is where the bed meets the plexiglass the bed will be rippled and the plexiglass will be smooth unless you get the plexiglass made like the bed and if you think about it your gonna see a lot of the top of the frame so don't really know how that will look
> *


Why not just smooth the bed floor. Put in some flat sheet metal... Like mini truckers do.


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

dont really got any other pics of it. =/


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Feb 24 2008, 11:49 PM~10022712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thumbs up! thanks bro.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10019410
> *Why not just smooth the bed floor.  Put in some flat sheet metal...  Like mini truckers do.
> *


The floor in the bed of my elco is all smooth and molded all the way around along with the tailgate inside and out :biggrin: when I go to the car wash I have to soak up the water with my absorber and keep wringing it out


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10025570
> *The floor in the bed of my elco is all smooth and molded all the way around along with the tailgate inside and out :biggrin: when I go to the car wash I have to soak up the water with my absorber and keep wringing it out
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 25 2008, 01:36 PM~10025582
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2008, 11:35 AM~10025570
> *The floor in the bed of my elco is all smooth and molded all the way around along with the tailgate inside and out :biggrin: when I go to the car wash I have to soak up the water with my absorber and keep wringing it out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10025570
> *The floor in the bed of my elco is all smooth and molded all the way around along with the tailgate inside and out :biggrin: when I go to the car wash I have to soak up the water with my absorber and keep wringing it out
> *


shit! never even thought of that. bet that sucks a bit.  
mine is covered now but when it was open, it was the shit cause i would just hit the front up and drop the back. baby waterfalls really set the mood. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

YOU MEAN TO TELL ME, OUT OF ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL THESE RADICAL ELCOS, NONE OF THEM HAVE ANY BITCHIN AUDIO SETUPS???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
THATS JUS STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPID!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WITH THE HELP OF HELEN KELER....... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 25 2008, 09:17 PM~10030683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I gotta get that photo shop program!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10031470
> *man I gotta get that photo shop program!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


just gimmie your address. ill send it to you.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 25 2008, 12:57 PM~9782287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im bout to shop this mutha.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 12:56 AM~10031656
> *just gimmie your address. ill send it to you.
> *


What about me puto :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2008, 12:07 AM~10031735
> *What about me puto :biggrin:
> *


shit. i only have one disc. and he tried hittin me up for it before. i can tell you how to get it. do you have cvs out there? if you do, it only cost 10 bucks and it comes with a little digital camara that your little girl will love.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 01:15 AM~10031805
> *shit. i only have one disc. and he tried hittin me up for it before. i can tell you how to get it. do you have cvs out there? if you do, it only cost 10 bucks and it comes with a little digital camara that your little girl will love.
> *


what the fuck is cvs we have Wal-Mart and thats it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2008, 12:16 AM~10031820
> *what the fuck is cvs we have Wal-Mart and thats it
> *


fa real?????? ill try and bring you one when i come to colorado. just remind me to when it gets closer. k? k.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2008, 12:07 AM~10031735
> *What about me puto :biggrin:
> *


youre lucky i dont speeka spanish. i have a feeling i'd be a tad bit offended. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 01:21 AM~10031851
> *youre lucky i dont speeka spanish. i have a feeling i'd be a tad bit offended. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

someone post SOMETHING


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just added a rear powerball setup to my ride now I'm gonna re pull everything out and either chrome plate the springs and cups or powdercoat them chrome not sure yet though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

looks good g. i didnt know you could powder coat chrome.....whats the difference?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 03:18 PM~10035141
> *looks good g. i didnt know you could powder coat chrome.....whats the difference?
> *


they say it's not as shiny as chrome that most of it looks like aluminum but if you look on the cce hydraulics website look at those chrome springs they sell I heard there powdercoated. Mine probably won't look as good but if there a little shiny and clean I'll be happy


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2008, 03:13 PM~10035583
> *they say it's not as shiny as chrome that most of it looks like aluminum but if you look on the cce hydraulics website look at those chrome springs they sell I heard there powdercoated. Mine probably won't look as good but if there a little shiny and clean I'll be happy
> *


well is it supposed to be cheaper or something?
i dont get why there would be two different options for one look..... :dunno:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 25 2008, 08:45 PM~10029699
> *WITH THE HELP OF HELEN KELER....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You must be a mind reader! :wow: That is pretty much what I want to do to my Elco if I don't sell it soon, some miner differences. I just hope no one else does it before I do!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 12:40 PM~10034443
> *someone post SOMETHING
> *


Post the rest of the clip in your avatar.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 26 2008, 03:57 PM~10035972
> *Post the rest of the clip in your avatar.
> *


X2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 26 2008, 03:56 PM~10035963
> *You must be a mind reader! :wow: That is pretty much what I want to do to my Elco if I don't sell it soon, some miner differences. I just hope no one else does it before I do!
> *


yeah. i was all over this idea for an elco i was gonna buy but i went and saw it and it was in horrible shape. i might get another one though. id rather have a 59 or 60 though. in that case id kick that color combo to the curb but i love it on the last generation.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Feb 26 2008, 03:57 PM~10035972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish i could but its burried with her in the desert :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2008, 04:13 PM~10035583
> *they say it's not as shiny as chrome that most of it looks like aluminum but if you look on the cce hydraulics website look at those chrome springs they sell I heard there powdercoated. Mine probably won't look as good but if there a little shiny and clean I'll be happy
> *


The stuff CCE is using is a coating but it isn't powder coat, it is the same stuff EDELBROCK uses on their intakes, it is alot shinier than almost chrome powder coat.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 26 2008, 06:24 PM~10037210
> *The stuff CCE is using is a coating but it isn't powder coat, it is the same stuff EDELBROCK uses on their intakes, it is alot shinier than almost chrome powder coat.
> *


well what the scoop? is it a cheaper route?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 08:03 PM~10037545
> *well what the scoop? is it a cheaper route?
> *


It's not something you just go get done, they are only doing it in the manufacturing business. There are only 3 places in the U.S. that can do it, atleast that is what Bruce from CCE said. You got all the money just get it chromed. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

I was thinking about getting a elco but i wasn't really looking out for one but i came upon this do you guys think its a good price and car. Who knows i proburly get the guy to drop down the price.


http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/580827210.html


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Feb 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10037630
> *I was thinking about getting a elco but i wasn't really looking out for one but i came upon this do you guys think its a good price and car. Who knows i proburly get the guy to drop down the price.
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/580827210.html
> *


That's a good deal, and I bet you still can get him to drop a few hundred, thats why he put 2750 instead of 3000. Around here they would be asking around 3-4k and old white guys would pay it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 26 2008, 07:07 PM~10037571
> *It's not something you just go get done, they are only doing it in the manufacturing business.  There are only 3 places in the U.S. that can do it, atleast that is what Bruce from CCE said. You got all the money just get it chromed. :biggrin:*


definately NOT the case. i sorta wish it was doe. i was just wondering if its the same thing whats the point of doin it one way or the other?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 09:02 PM~10038002
> *definately NOT the case. i sorta wish it was doe. i was just wondering if its the same thing whats the point of doin it one way or the other?
> *


It holds up good on the intakes, a friend has had one for about 3 years and it still shines real good. The almost chrome powder coat doesn't look nothing like chrome, doesn't even look like a shiny silver. :angry: As we ALL know nothing beats the REAL thing. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 09:02 PM~10038002
> *definately NOT the case. i sorta wish it was doe. i was just wondering if its the same thing whats the point of doin it one way or the other?
> *


F-ing double post. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 26 2008, 08:09 PM~10038069
> *It holds up good on the intakes, a friend has had one for about 3 years and it still shines real good.  The almost chrome powder coat doesn't look nothing like chrome, doesn't even look like a shiny silver. :angry:  As we ALL know nothing beats the REAL thing. :biggrin:
> *


word. well then mosthated, there you have it. you should just chrome them. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2008, 03:13 PM~10035583
> *they say it's not as shiny as chrome that most of it looks like aluminum but if you look on the cce hydraulics website look at those chrome springs they sell I heard there powdercoated. Mine probably won't look as good but if there a little shiny and clean I'll be happy
> *


i meant to post on here. but you get it.^^^


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

a kansas city, mo event.


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

See that dork in the red shirt holding the camera? I heard he did a tight knuckle tat that reads "FUCK IT"


> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 27 2008, 12:28 AM~10038774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot with FinePix2650 at 2008-02-25








Shot with FinePix2650 at 2008-02-25








Shot with FinePix2650 at 2008-02-25








Shot with FinePix2650 at 2008-02-25


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Bad ass a-arms. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Feb 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10039199
> *See that dork in the red shirt holding the camera? I heard he did a tight knuckle tat that reads "FUCK IT"
> *


aaaaawwwwwww, that some funny shit. i didnt even notice that. look at us, me and the other two in the exact position. and yes. i tattooed the words "FUCK IT" ON SOME BLOKES KNUCKS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 26 2008, 09:09 PM~10038069
> *It holds up good on the intakes, a friend has had one for about 3 years and it still shines real good.  The almost chrome powder coat doesn't look nothing like chrome, doesn't even look like a shiny silver. :angry:  As we ALL know nothing beats the REAL thing. :biggrin:
> *


your right nothing beats the real deal. What chrome powder coat have you seen theres regular kinds then theres like 100% gloss even 160%gloss and a kind called straight chrome so I'm just curious to see what it looks like I wouldn't do my arms and shit with it just my springs for now


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10038774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

page four. :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ill be force to post more of my ride soon............................................... :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10049731
> *ill be force to post more of my ride soon............................................... :uh:
> *


How bout some side to side ass.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0 that works


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 28 2008, 01:26 PM~10050704
> *:0 that works
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 12:53 PM~10050921
> *
> *


you should post that red elco in the 59 impala topic. i would but im not im my computer  
packing up to go to az for the lrm show......anyone else :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 28 2008, 02:21 PM~10051117
> *you should post that red elco in the 59 impala topic. i would but im not im my computer
> packing up to go to az for the lrm show......anyone else :dunno:
> *


here it is bro


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 28 2008, 12:25 PM~10050697
> *How bout some side to side ass.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 28 2008, 02:28 PM~10052004
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 03:04 PM~10051840
> *here it is bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 29 2008, 11:37 PM~10062999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey does anyone know if on this LS el camino, if the trim fits jus right or what has to be done for them to fit on from friont to back?.... :biggrin:


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 1 2008, 04:45 PM~10065995
> *Hey does anyone know if on this LS el camino, if the trim fits jus right or what has to be done for them to fit on from friont to back?.... :biggrin:
> *


I would think the from the door back to the back bumper would need work because it doesn't have the raised body line like the ls door and fenders do


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 1 2008, 02:45 PM~10065995
> *Hey does anyone know if on this LS el camino, if the trim fits jus right or what has to be done for them to fit on from friont to back?.... :biggrin:
> *


From the door the the front of the rear wheel opening you will have to make a piece to fit using extra door pieces. The stock Monte Carlo pieces are not long enough. Other than that, no further modifications are necessary.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 1 2008, 08:42 PM~10067498
> *From the door the the front of the rear wheel opening you will have to make a piece to fit using extra door pieces. The stock Monte Carlo pieces are not long enough. Other than that, no further modifications are necessary.
> 
> 
> ...


so weld two peices together and grind and shine???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 1 2008, 11:18 PM~10068672
> *so weld two peices together and grind and shine???
> *


No you need 2 sets of door moldings, 4 total, 1 set for the actual doors and another set for the section right behind the doors to the wheel well openings. The second set will have to be cut to fit.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 1 2008, 11:33 PM~10068751
> *No you need 2 sets of door moldings, 4 total, 1 set for the actual doors and another set for the section right behind the doors to the wheel well openings. The second set will have to be cut to fit.
> *


thansk homie!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 2 2008, 09:46 AM~10069887
> *thansk homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

Were you at the pheonix show nick?..........or "BIG NICK"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 4 2008, 09:33 PM~10090749
> *Were you at the pheonix show nick?..........or "BIG NICK"
> *


No, I would have hit you up if I did go though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Noah wheres all the elco pics from the phx show????????????????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 01:09 PM~10095557
> *Noah wheres all the elco pics from the phx show????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU ALREADY DID SOME INVESTIGATIVE WORK HOLMES :biggrin: I GOT A COUPLE YOU DIDNT POST YET.....















This was on the street


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup: Thanks dog! Post all the ones you have. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 01:22 PM~10095699
> *:thumbsup: Thanks dog! Post all the ones you have. :biggrin:
> *


alot of the ones i have, you all have seen. hoodrich especially. everyone from that show has now been posted


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 12:10 PM~10095570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 29 2008, 11:37 PM~10062999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 does anyone know the LIL name off the owner of this elco?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PBOY_@Mar 5 2008, 06:32 PM~10098187
> *:thumbsup:
> *


damn! this foo joined today and is at 200+ posts :uh: if there is a post champ, you gotta be it! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 5 2008, 08:35 PM~10099577
> *does anyone know the LIL name off the owner of this elco?
> *


i heard he fliped up the hole thing. also heard it is black and silver now... :dunno:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Mar 5 2008, 08:35 PM~10099577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure bout that Noah.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 10:59 PM~10101153
> *He's not on here.
> 
> I'm not sure bout that Noah.
> *


me neither. hope its not true. better off just building another. atleast thats what id hope :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

double post agin and agin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 09:12 AM~10103346
> *TTT
> *











WE SHOULD JUST ...TTT...WITH A PHOTO,EVEN IF ITS BEEN UP BEFORE.... :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 02:51 PM~10105674
> *
> WE SHOULD JUST  ...TTT...WITH A PHOTO,EVEN IF ITS BEEN UP BEFORE.... :dunno:
> *


OKAY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I dont have a complete car yet, just pieces.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

not an elly el but that fabric pattern is pretty f'n sicky!! wonder how they did that..??








cant wait to see what you got brewin nick


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 03:21 PM~10106299
> *OKAY
> 
> 
> ...


it wasnt an order er anything. just a suggestion...  but, non the less thanks bro.  i dont wanna be the elco prez or anything :0
p.s. got anything elae you wanna sell me...????????????? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 04:01 PM~10106621
> *cant wait to see what you got brewin nick
> *


Just my elco hopper this year bro, I'll have the nice one out next year maybe, I need more money!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 04:53 PM~10107118
> *Just my elco hopper this year bro, I'll have the nice one out next year maybe, I need more money!
> *


BOY, I FEEL DAT! i wish i was a baller. i shoud start doing hits for the mob agin. :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 05:12 PM~10107282
> *BOY, I FEEL DAT!  i wish i was a baller. i shoud start doing hits for the mob agin. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 05:03 PM~10106641
> *it wasnt an order er anything. just a suggestion...   but, non the less thanks bro.  i dont wanna be the elco prez or anything :0
> p.s.    got anything elae you wanna sell me...????????????? :cheesy:
> *


If I sell the Elco the engraved mirrors aren't going with it matter of fact there not even on the car right now just candy mirrors so if it sells I'll sell you those but don't hold your breath bro


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Pics of engraved mirrors. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 05:52 PM~10107527
> *If I sell the Elco the engraved mirrors aren't going with it matter of fact there not even on the car right now just candy mirrors so if it sells I'll sell you those but don't hold your breath bro
> 
> 
> ...


uuuuummmmmhuuuuummmmm. THATS MY DOG!!!
honestly though, ill prolly already have some by then. ive been lookin around for some mirrors to do. the fella you hooked me up with will do them like the handles for 400.00 shipped.....i think shipped.








but who knows what can happen i n just a few days... :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 06:29 PM~10107782
> *uuuuummmmmhuuuuummmmm. THATS MY DOG!!!
> honestly though, ill prolly already have some by then. ive been lookin around for some mirrors to do. the fella you hooked me up with will do them like the handles for 400.00 shipped.....i think shipped.
> 
> ...


Engraved and chromed for 400? Get the 87 mirrors Noah.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 06:32 PM~10107796
> *Engraved and chromed for 400? Get the 87 mirrors Noah.
> *


actually, i just checked my pm and it 450.00 shipped.
whats the difference from 82 to 87?
will i need to touch up my paint?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 05:26 PM~10107359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres gotta be more shots of this one.
find me some mirrors nick. i know youre the on-line shopper.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

87 Mirrors are like the car above, and you will need to touch up the paint, I didnt think of that, but yes they are in a different location, they give the car a sleeker look.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 06:52 PM~10107958
> *87 Mirrors are like the car above, and you will need to touch up the paint, I didnt think of that, but yes they are in a different location, they give the car a sleeker look.
> *


yeah, im tryin to make as many steps foward as possible. it looks like im gonna end up redoing the hole paint job agin over winter anyway. so at that point i might be into it. maybe sell the other ones....who knows.








just for the hell of it.


nick, keep your eyes peeled on some 82 mirrors though if youre doin that on-line shoppin. thanks "G"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 07:32 PM~10107796
> *Engraved and chromed for 400? Get the 87 mirrors Noah.
> *


aha cock blocking already huh?? :angry: Just kidding


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 07:42 PM~10108479
> *aha cock blocking already huh?? :angry: Just kidding
> 
> 
> ...


Lol he said he was gonna have some done by the time you decide to sell lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 6 2008, 01:51 PM~10105674
> *WE SHOULD JUST  ...TTT...WITH A PHOTO,EVEN IF ITS BEEN UP BEFORE.... :dunno:
> *


X3 :biggrin: 










I F'D up the first post! :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 6 2008, 11:20 PM~10110071
> *Lol he said he was gonna have some done by the time you decide to sell lol. :biggrin:
> *


He ain't gonna do shit he'll be begging me for mine in about a day or two :cheesy: My personal opinion though I don't like the ls mirrors too much there too bulky and don't match the body style but hey to each there own


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2008, 10:55 PM~10110310
> *He ain't gonna do shit he'll be begging me for mine in about a day or two :cheesy: My personal opinion though I don't like the ls mirrors too much there too bulky and don't match the body style but hey to each there own
> 
> 
> ...


so how much DO you want for those :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 7 2008, 12:55 PM~10113293
> *so how much DO you want for those :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


Make me an offer but at the moment I'm not ready to sell though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 02:37 PM~10114579
> *Make me an offer but at the moment I'm not ready to sell though
> 
> 
> ...


450.00 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 7 2008, 05:19 PM~10115221
> *450.00 :biggrin:
> *


that sounds like a deal when I'm ready to sell I don't know might be sooner than later


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 07:37 PM~10116691
> *that sounds like a deal when I'm ready to sell I don't know might be sooner than later
> 
> 
> ...


well, now im wondering if i SHOULD hold my breff.......


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

whats the go n price for a header panel off a el camino 78 threw wutever the 2 headlight front go too :dunno: what is a reasoable price for one in good condition


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i can only tell you whats un reasonable and im sure you already know that.























it kinda depends on who you get it from.
where are you looking and whats their price?


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

actually i have one to sell


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

actuall i have one to sell


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 7 2008, 11:48 PM~10118501
> *actually i have one to sell
> *


post it up. post in the elco classifieds too. in the vehicle parts section.


forgot to add a ride :uh:


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 5 2008, 08:45 AM~10093643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mosthated were you at the phx show :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

he wishes he was there :cheesy: .
your ride looked nice there. as well as all the other r.o.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Mar 8 2008, 01:04 AM~10118574
> *whats up mosthated were you at the phx show  :thumbsup:
> *


No I wish just like Noah said how did you do?? My homies from Rollerz Only Pueblo Colorado went and took those pics


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2008, 11:31 AM~10120802
> *No I wish just like Noah said how did you do?? My homies from Rollerz Only Pueblo Colorado went and took those pics
> *


hey, you gonna try and go to the dallas show???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 7 2008, 09:22 PM~10116995
> *i SHOULD hold my breff
> *


what do you mean by that?????Hell no I ain't going to the Dallas show I'm broke homie or else I'd be there


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 7 2008, 07:37 PM~10116691
> *that sounds like a deal when I'm ready to sell I don't know might be sooner than later
> 
> 
> ...


just curious when "sooner" is........... :biggrin: 
thats all. by the time i actually get my hands on some mirrors and ship them, get them engraved, chromed and golded, and then have them shipped.......it might be "sooner" than later on your end.......  
hook it up.............................


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 21 2007, 02:57 PM~8608410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 8 2008, 03:29 PM~10121935
> *just curious when "sooner" is........... :biggrin:
> thats all. by the time i actually get my hands on some mirrors and ship them, get them engraved, chromed and golded, and then have them shipped.......it might be "sooner" than later on your end.......
> hook it up.............................
> *


if you got the hook up I guess I'm gonna say run with it becaue if I sell my ride I still need to make a decision on what I'm gonna do.........


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Uxn2ZLV-iIA&feature=related


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

salllll gooooood. i really want chrome and gold anyway to go with the handles.
 
but, when and if you do deside to shed those muthas, ill still probably get them off you. just if..... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my new rear powerball setup pics taken today


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 8 2008, 11:31 AM~10120802
> *No I wish just like Noah said how did you do?? My homies from Rollerz Only Pueblo Colorado went and took those pics
> *


the show was cool i took 1st in full custom :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 05:25 AM~10125575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome 87 mirrors. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 9 2008, 07:50 PM~10129442
> *Chrome 87 mirrors.  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah, i noticed two seconds after are convo.
they definately look cool.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOODRCH_@Mar 9 2008, 08:40 PM~10129347
> *the show was cool i took 1st in full custom  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn this topic is moving slow


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2008, 06:45 AM~10132298
> *Damn this topic is moving slow
> *


Personally on my own elco, I'm kinda stuck for now. It's defiantly not gonna be done this season, so I'm just gonna build a elco hopper so I can have some fun this year, and finish the other one over the winter.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 10 2008, 11:25 AM~10133388
> *Personally on my own elco, I'm kinda stuck for now. It's defiantly not gonna be done this season, so I'm just gonna build a elco hopper so I can have some fun this year, and finish the other one over the winter.
> *


That sux but thats how it is sometimes good luck with the hopper how much of that is finished??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2008, 05:38 PM~10128481
> *my new rear powerball setup pics taken today
> 
> 
> ...


things are looking really nice homie. i cant wait to see it at the denver show.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

AINT MUCH BUT HERES MY EL CAMINO HOPPER UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2008, 06:31 PM~10136847
> *AINT MUCH BUT HERES MY EL CAMINO HOPPER UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


looking good. i need some mirrors like that. got and spares?????


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 10 2008, 06:33 PM~10136863
> *looking good. i need some mirrors like that. got and spares?????
> *



I MIGHT HAVE SOME HOMIE ILL CHECK MY PARTS CAR .


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2008, 06:43 PM~10136968
> *I MIGHT HAVE SOME HOMIE  ILL CHECK MY PARTS CAR .
> *


that would be great. thanks bro.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2008, 06:31 PM~10136847
> *AINT MUCH BUT HERES MY EL CAMINO HOPPER UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 10 2008, 11:41 PM~10140348
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damm i aint the only one building one in az now tight for az :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

here is mine just test fitted the mouldings on very close to being painted


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Mar 11 2008, 12:28 AM~10140548
> *damm i aint the only one building one in az now tight for az  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up doggie, shit I forgot to call you today, hit me up tomorrow homie.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 10 2008, 06:31 PM~10136847
> *AINT MUCH BUT HERES MY EL CAMINO HOPPER UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 11 2008, 12:47 AM~10140587
> *Whats up doggie, shit I forgot to call you today, hit me up tomorrow homie.
> *


cant my phone is fucking broken i will call u wendsday homie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah+Mar 10 2008, 06:33 PM~10136863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 11 2008, 12:53 AM~10140603
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


dammn rear suspension causing problems as soon i cant get that taken care i am back in business nick thats whats holding me up with the painter if it aint one thing its another :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone know a good source for 80's elco floor pans?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

check out my sick double whitewall in back. i took it out the other day to spit shine it and i blew an o ring. so, i couldnt lift the back and my adjustables were coming loose which pushed my tire onto my fender. double trouble. i tried to drive it home and made a tire fire :angry: . cool huh? one step foward 5 steps back.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 11 2008, 11:47 AM~10142366
> *Anyone know a good source for 80's elco floor pans?
> *



You gonna get them chromed!??!?!?! :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 11 2008, 01:07 PM~10143258
> *You gonna get them chromed!??!?!?!  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Any ideas?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 20 2008, 05:56 PM~9989719
> *walmart!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey noah, can you post some more pics of the bed cover you got from the elco store?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 11 2008, 06:44 PM~10146283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 10 2008, 06:51 PM~10137046
> *that would be great. thanks bro.
> *


SORRY BRO THE ONES ON MY PARTS CAR ARE BROKEN CAN ANY BODY HELP ME FIND THE MOLDINGS THAT GO AROUND THE BED


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2008, 10:39 PM~10147841
> *SORRY BRO THE ONES ON MY PARTS CAR ARE BROKEN    CAN ANY BODY HELP ME FIND THE MOLDINGS THAT GO AROUND THE BED
> *


which ones the side ones for the two tone or the top bed rails??


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 11 2008, 09:39 PM~10147841
> *SORRY BRO THE ONES ON MY PARTS CAR ARE BROKEN    CAN ANY BODY HELP ME FIND THE MOLDINGS THAT GO AROUND THE BED
> *


Try the following link  

http://www.elcaminostore.com/onlinestore/index5.htm


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WHAT YEAR ELCAMINO YO GOTTA GET TO FIT THE L.S CLIP ON IT.AND WHAT KIND OF SPECIAL MODIFICATOINS YOU GOTTA DO TO MAKE IT FIT.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

I bought me a 85 el camino a couple of days ago so heres my elco the first stage is the engine and suspension cause i think thats more important or it could look hella clean on the side of the road


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Welcome to the club AZ WAR CHIEF. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 12 2008, 03:06 PM~10152899
> *WHAT YEAR ELCAMINO YO GOTTA GET TO FIT THE L.S CLIP ON IT.AND WHAT KIND OF SPECIAL MODIFICATOINS YOU GOTTA DO TO MAKE IT FIT.
> *


Look around, its not a secret.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Mar 12 2008, 03:06 PM~10152899
> *WHAT YEAR ELCAMINO YO GOTTA GET TO FIT THE L.S CLIP ON IT.AND WHAT KIND OF SPECIAL MODIFICATOINS YOU GOTTA DO TO MAKE IT FIT.
> *


 :uh: 78- 87 elco :cheesy:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 12 2008, 04:45 PM~10153131
> *Welcome to the club AZ WAR CHIEF. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 12 2008, 06:48 PM~10153941
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The car looks like a real clean start good luck with it if I sell my elco I'll be out of the club and don't know if I'll ever return


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10156845
> *The car looks like a real clean start good luck with it if I sell my elco I'll be out of the club and don't know if I'll ever return
> *


You'll still be able to stop by and say HI :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10156845
> *The car looks like a real clean start good luck with it if I sell my elco I'll be out of the club and don't know if I'll ever return
> *


I'm not even in the club yet, bunch of parts cars at my house lol, you the president dog!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words SoCalLife and BIGNICK :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Mar 9 2008, 10:30 PM~10131120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam datz clean El Camino homie what year iz dat?.....


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I'd say 78-80, judging by the fender.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 11 2008, 07:33 PM~10146147
> *Hey noah, can you post some more pics of the bed cover you got from the elco store?
> *


































hope this helps! sorry it took so long.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:37 PM~10156845
> *The car looks like a real clean start good luck with it if I sell my elco I'll be out of the club and don't know if I'll ever return
> *



P U S S Y !!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2008, 07:37 AM~10158155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW COULD YOU EVER LEAVE THIS??????????????????????
shit looks gooooooood!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2008, 01:37 AM~10156845
> *The car looks like a real clean start good luck with it if I sell my elco I'll be out of the club and don't know if I'll ever return
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 13 2008, 10:37 AM~10158989
> *P U S S Y !!!!
> *


*FUCKER*


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 13 2008, 10:37 AM~10158989
> *P U S S Y !!!!
> *


my bad i know what elco is yours how much was the bed cover


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 13 2008, 08:34 AM~10158965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nic pic NOAH :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 13 2008, 01:56 PM~10160684
> *my bad i know what elco is yours how much was the bed cover
> *


im thinking almost 200.00 check out the el camino store.com.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 13 2008, 02:04 PM~10160749
> *Nic pic NOAH :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 13 2008, 09:34 AM~10158965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie :thumbsup: I like that cover better that the fiberglass one. I like how it sits inside the bed so it doesn't cover the bed moldings. It beats making one too! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 13 2008, 07:32 PM~10162965
> *Thanks Homie :thumbsup:  I like that cover better that the fiberglass one. I like how it sits inside the bed so it doesn't cover the bed moldings. It beats making one too! :biggrin:
> *


no problem. i like this one the best too. ive had two before this one and when i got them i knew they wouldnt work. that gaylord cover is just too thick and bulky.
my only complaint is it becomes loose easily with switches but im sure can be trouble shot.....which im bout to do.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2008, 12:28 PM~10159968
> *FUCKER
> *


no hard feelings............







trader :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 13 2008, 09:25 PM~10163429
> *no hard feelings............
> trader :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 13 2008, 09:25 PM~10163429
> *no hard feelings............
> trader :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not gone yet


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
how much did you ask for?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 14 2008, 11:14 AM~10167190
> *very nice^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> how much did you ask for?
> *


Who are you talking to?? Ask for what??


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 13 2008, 09:34 AM~10158965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what kind of material is the cover???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

pleather. bout to get it re-wraped though.......brown.
im sure it will be pleather as well.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 10:53 AM~10167466
> *Who are you talking to?? Ask for what??
> *


you, and price.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 14 2008, 05:02 PM~10169832
> *you, and price.
> *


Price for what the Elco it's 10gs if thats what your wondering bro :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 05:25 PM~10170297
> *Price for what the Elco it's 10gs if thats what your wondering bro :biggrin:
> *


that aint bad at all for real. i actually just saw it in the vehicle section.
id ask for more.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i'm back


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 14 2008, 06:30 PM~10170322
> *that aint bad at all for real. i actually just saw it in the vehicle section.
> id ask for more.
> *


I'd like to get more but it's gonna be hard to squeeze 10 out of these cheap mofo's


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2008, 04:45 AM~10173600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey seen that package u got with the return adrs, fuckedup,lol......it is funny  . sucks that ur in small town and word will get around....howd did that come out??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 15 2008, 10:08 AM~10174423
> *hey seen that package u got with the return adrs, fuckedup,lol......it is funny  . sucks that ur in small town and word will get around....howd did that come out??
> *


I'm not gonna get it until monday so until then I'm straight I guess after that I'm considered a ****


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this topic sucks :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 15 2008, 06:45 AM~10173600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

here u go el camino builders
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP....cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 16 2008, 10:25 PM~10184900
> *here u go el camino builders
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP....cSELL.m315.lVI
> *


 well if anyone is interested i have a whole 80 el camino front clip :biggrin: lights bezels and grills. everythign in great condition. and soon i will have the doors ready to go. so if anyone is interested.......HIT ME UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoyalimageC.C.509_@Mar 16 2008, 11:25 PM~10184900
> *here u go el camino builders
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP....cSELL.m315.lVI
> *


if you use that on a 78-79 you'll have to use 80-81 grille and possible parking lights because it's really for a 80-81 the 78-79 has a little piece on the header that is painted that seperates the grill from the parking lights


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 14 2008, 08:05 PM~10171423
> *I'd like to get more but it's gonna be hard to squeeze 10 out of these cheap mofo's
> *


Your making it harder for me to sell mine. 10 is real cheap for your ride, I feel like I'm asking to much!  I would be happy with 6 for mine :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 17 2008, 08:26 PM~10192668
> *Your making it harder for me to sell mine. 10 is real cheap for your ride, I feel like I'm asking to much!   I would be happy with 6 for mine :biggrin:
> *


yeah, no shit. 
i almost want to buy it just cause its only 10.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 17 2008, 09:26 PM~10192668
> *Your making it harder for me to sell mine. 10 is real cheap for your ride, I feel like I'm asking to much!   I would be happy with 6 for mine :biggrin:
> *


Shit look at other peoples rides with hardly any work done to them at all and there asking 10-15gs and these are g bodies so I don't think my price is unreasonable but still no hits. I don't think 6 is asking too much theres a fine line though of going as far as I did it's hard to get it back out


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 01:22 AM~10194945
> *Shit look at other peoples rides with hardly any work done to them at all and there asking 10-15gs and these are g bodies so I don't think my price is unreasonable but still no hits. I don't think 6 is asking too much theres a fine line though of going as far as I did it's hard to get it back out
> *


i think its harder to sell it when it has tons of money invested in it. cus chances are whoever buys it will eventually want to switch it up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 08:49 AM~10196193
> *i think its harder to sell it when it has tons of money invested in it. cus chances are whoever buys it will eventually want to switch it up
> *


true dat. if i got it i couldnt do a hole lot. id hafta flip the color combo and audio setup............what else is there?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 18 2008, 12:13 PM~10197160
> *true dat. if i got it i couldnt do a hole lot. id hafta flip the color combo and audio setup............what else is there?
> *


Throw gas in and show off :dunno: whats up with that photoshop I pmed you about or did you not get it??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...inashopp011.flv
i like this ride. nice color, although its becoming ragity as hell.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 18 2008, 07:32 PM~10201293
> *http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...inashopp011.flv
> i like this ride. nice color, although its becoming ragity as hell.
> *


did he keep the bumper or did he take it off??? and im goin fo tht look, juss need me the doors!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 07:53 PM~10201401
> *did he keep the bumper or did he take it off??? and im goin fo tht look, juss need me the doors!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 its the ls bumper.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Mar 18 2008, 12:33 PM~10197900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

--2 pumps 8 batts--











----POSTED UP WIT THA HOOTER GIRLS---

:biggrin: :biggrin: View My Video :biggrin: :biggrin: 
--- CRAZY EIGHTY ON THREE---


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wow. they actually look good too. 
the hooters ive been to have the ugliest, busted up bitches. 
believe it or not, ive actually seen them with buns in the oven :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 18 2008, 08:04 PM~10201499
> *its the ls bumper.
> *


i meant the back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 19 2008, 03:35 PM~10207888
> *i meant the back bumper :biggrin:
> *


my answer still stands :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Mar 19 2008, 07:09 AM~10204064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want to nail those bitches.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 20 2008, 12:36 AM~10212697
> *I want to nail those bitches.
> *


id like to screw them. guess we're both carpenders :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

We need more pics of elcos, girls something


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

COMING SOON. WERE WAITING FOR THE CHROME TO GET THIS BABY TO THE PAINT SHOP.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Mar 20 2008, 07:36 AM~10213699
> *COMING SOON. WERE WAITING FOR THE CHROME TO GET THIS BABY TO THE PAINT SHOP.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MANY BATTERIES WILL THAT HOLD?
you should show the hole thing. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

BLAW BLAW BLAW


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 05:45 PM~10217166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic so you bought those all golds with black spokes off of rat1?? How much did you end up paying and how do you like it??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

with shipping i paid 620.00 :biggrin: 
theyre ok. i was tryin to buy this black monte but it was WAAAAAAAAAY more ragity than i thought it would be. i ditched that idea. im gonna roll these wile i try and get my other rims hub painted brown. when i get those back, ill probably order some just like these but with brown spokes.
i just put them on yesterday and everyone that saw them said they liked them better. even with the black spokes. you need any wheels??? :biggrin:


edit....what do you think?? be honest. you couldnt hurt my feelings.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 20 2008, 02:22 AM~10213001
> *We need more pics of elcos, girls something
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 20 2008, 05:54 PM~10217233
> *with shipping i paid 620.00 :biggrin:
> theyre ok. i was tryin to buy this black monte but it was WAAAAAAAAAY more ragity than i thought it would be. i ditched that idea. im gonna roll these wile i try and get my other rims hub painted brown. when i get those back, ill probably order some just like these but with brown spokes.
> i just put them on yesterday and everyone that saw them said they liked them better. even with the black spokes. you need any wheels??? :biggrin:
> ...


I think they look good but I also liked it the way it was before but it looks nice bro. What wheels do you have for sale pm me homie lets talk :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Check this fucking elco bust a 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59NMMw8blc0


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

some new parts


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MNHOPPER_@Mar 21 2008, 01:21 PM~10223433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that grill for an 82 and up and your's is an 81 so are you changing the front header panel out??or are those for sale??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Heres a vid of me cruising not the best but hey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL8x8pmhbgc


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 04:53 PM~10225046
> *Heres a vid of me cruising not the best but hey
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL8x8pmhbgc
> *


HAAAAHAAA. i like how it just loops itself. :biggrin: 
good to see it rollin though. id post mine but i dont knoe how to do that vid stuffs.





BUTTTTTTTTTTT heres some more flix :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 21 2008, 08:06 PM~10225698
> *HAAAAHAAA. i like how it just loops itself. :biggrin:
> good to see it rollin though. id post mine but i dont knoe how to do that vid stuffs.
> BUTTTTTTTTTTT heres some more flix :biggrin:
> ...


What do you mean how it starts over?? My brother did it he should just ended it when it was over but the song was still playing thats why he did it :biggrin: Nice pics shit head :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 07:57 PM~10226070
> *What do you mean how it starts over?? My brother did it he should just ended it when it was over but the song was still playing thats why he did it :biggrin: Nice pics shit head :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks baby  getting some gold shit done on sunday...that is if it pulls through  and putting those damn handles on once and for all!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 04:53 PM~10225046
> *Heres a vid of me cruising not the best but hey
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL8x8pmhbgc
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 21 2008, 08:00 PM~10226089
> *:cheesy:  thanks baby  getting some gold shit done on sunday...that is if it pulls through   and putting those damn handles on once and for all!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Is your frame reinforced? In one of the pics it didn't look it is.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10226110
> *Is your frame reinforced? In one of the pics it didn't look it is.
> *


no. not yet. this next winter the body is comming off and doing all dat.
lots of chrome and gold on the suspention, frame reinforcement, paint (the car probably. not totaly possitive on that. we'll see.) and some other things. too many cars in the shop this winter. i got first dibs this year :biggrin: 
i just dont get to wild on the switch.


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

64 elco


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

right now its in peices, front ls conversion












































:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Those red wheels would look killer on my elco :biggrin: Looks like a good start bro


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:12 PM~10226577
> *Those red wheels would look killer on my elco :biggrin: Looks like a good start bro
> *


yea looks like something sexy is in the making...

by the way sorry i havent come into this topic in awhile......sure missed ya bozos. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Mar 21 2008, 10:15 PM~10226601
> *yea looks like something sexy is in the making...
> 
> by the way sorry i havent come into this topic in awhile......sure missed ya bozos. :cheesy:
> *


Whats up Puto haven't heard from you in a while :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:12 PM~10226577
> *Those red wheels would look killer on my elco :biggrin: Looks like a good start bro
> *


its in peices right now. waintg for the doors to finish the ls look. then its off to paint...well the doors among other things. the more and more i work on it, the more shit i want to do :biggrin: and i keep pushin the final paint day back. :angry: ....but it will be worth it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Mar 21 2008, 09:15 PM~10226601
> *yea looks like something sexy is in the making...
> 
> by the way sorry i havent come into this topic in awhile......sure missed ya bozos. :cheesy:
> *


YEAH. WHERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN GAY WAD????
cutty parts topic. you been pimping that thread.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 21 2008, 10:22 PM~10226659
> *its in peices right now. waintg for the doors to finish the ls look. then its off to paint...well the doors among other things. the more and more i work on it, the more shit i want to do :biggrin:  and i keep pushin the final paint day back. :angry: ....but it will be worth it
> *


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 21 2008, 11:57 PM~10227477
> *YEAH. WHERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN GAY WAD????
> cutty parts topic. you been pimping that thread.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :uh:    

lol... only so i can get enough money to afford the door handles :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Mar 22 2008, 09:12 AM~10228778
> *:0  :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> lol... only so i can get enough money to afford the door handles :angry:
> *


i understand. being i can afford them :ugh: ............im hopefully throwing them on tomorrow. ill post'm later in the day.
you'll get your handles in no time........i can just smell it coming.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 22 2008, 02:52 PM~10230100
> *i understand. being i can afford them :ugh: ............im hopefully throwing them on tomorrow. ill post'm later in the day.
> you'll get your handles in no time........i can just smell it coming.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Sneaking out for a bit of fun tomorrow:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 22 2008, 09:55 PM~10232410
> *Snealing out for a bit of fun tomorrow:
> 
> 
> ...


u bringing it to san bernardino?


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2008, 04:48 PM~10224307
> *isn't that grill for an 82 and up and your's is an 81 so are you changing the front header panel out??or are those for sale??
> *


the header was broke so found a new one 82 or something


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MNHOPPER_@Mar 22 2008, 11:21 PM~10232571
> *the header was broke so found a new one 82 or something
> *


Thats cool I like those front ends with the single headlight conversion they look cool but I'm into the 80-81. Hey awsom69 post some more pics homie quit being stash :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10232793
> *Thats cool I like those front ends with the single headlight conversion they look cool but I'm into the 80-81. Hey awsom69 post some more pics homie quit being stash :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Here's a couple more from yesterday. Should have a few more after the show today. I really need to take some time and work on the Elco. 



















Need to work on the floor of my trailer too. The previous owner put the wrong kind of floor down.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh: 
yeah man, thats a really nice ride.
looks like you got a really cool background going on there. that would make for some really nice flicks.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

SOLOW CAR CLUB NYC removed bags and added 2 pumps 4 batteries


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thats what im talkin'bout. puttin in work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^ :uh: thats right down the street from me basicly. :uh: ^^^


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2008, 08:17 AM~10234421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

HOT OFF THE PRESS. Took them after a morning cruise an a big bowl of menudo :biggrin: 
Sorry about the back ground, I didn't think about closing my garage :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 23 2008, 01:42 PM~10235442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks chingon bro


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2008, 02:40 AM~10233543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!?!? how did he keep the doors on the malibu? did he add some steel to the fender on the front LS clip??


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

A few i drew on M.S.Paint


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

NICE ELCO'S


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

NICE ELCO'S


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Mar 23 2008, 02:16 PM~10235820
> *A few i drew on M.S.Paint
> 
> 
> ...


i likes dem. good job braaa!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ThANKS!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 23 2008, 11:42 AM~10235442
> *HOT OFF THE PRESS. Took them after a morning cruise an a big bowl of menudo :biggrin:
> Sorry about the back ground, I didn't think about closing my garage :uh:
> 
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 23 2008, 01:03 PM~10235542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homiez!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

howabout them buits? thanks larry


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone wanna sell me a clean pass. door?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 23 2008, 11:20 PM~10239237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dem bitches look hot bro how you liken em now :0 :0 ?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 03:48 AM~10240129
> *dem bitches look hot bro how you liken em now :0  :0 ?
> *


o'yeah. they look really good on there. i should be getting my other mirrior today or in the next couple. then im sending those plus my bottom thick winsheild trim to get engraved too. they will look sweet. thanks agin bro.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The next few pics of my ride were taken like 2 mins ago enjoy


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

simple and clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

clean and shiny no dirt and grime


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*The Elco is for sale 10gs OBO*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

caddy flush door handles


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The car looks good RO Sunshine


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Homie. 
Same to you. 
if i had 10g i would scoop up urs in a heart beat.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

im pulling the front end apart right now getting ready for the tubular arms and the bags. I still need to paint the bed but im still tryn to make wood rail inserts floor of the bed first.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Mar 24 2008, 03:27 PM~10243587
> *im pulling the front end apart right now getting ready for the tubular arms and the bags. I still need to paint the bed but im still tryn to make wood rail inserts floor of the bed first.
> *


sounds cool post pics of progress


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Mar 24 2008, 03:22 PM~10243554
> *Thanks Homie.
> Same to you.
> if i had 10g i would scoop up urs in a heart beat.
> *


  it says OBO :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 02:45 PM~10243717
> *   it says OBO  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie. on the real, i thought about it and i mean really gave it a good thought.
but to be honest, its too done for me. thats dirt cheap and all but i just got this today to build....VVVV


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 12:49 PM~10242796
> *simple and clean
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: LOVE THE INTERIOR


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

good to see this topic is out of hibernation :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

CLEAN ASS ELCOS!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 24 2008, 09:03 PM~10246864
> *shit homie. on the real, i thought about it and i mean really gave it a good thought.
> but to be honest, its too done for me. thats dirt cheap and all but i just got this today to build....VVVV
> *


Looks good, Yeah I think 10 is cheap and it does have a lot done but I think a lot can be done with the paint and it would be a whole new car if it were paterned out or some shit you know. Thanks Gallo for the props on interior


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 10:20 PM~10248127
> *Looks good, Yeah I think 10 is cheap and it does have a lot done but I think a lot can be done with the paint and it would be a whole new car if it were paterned out or some shit you know. Thanks Gallo for the props on interior
> *


thats pretty much what i had in mind if i boght it. patterns on a different color, different interrior, and just start engraving everything.
someone will have a hayday.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 24 2008, 11:27 PM~10248178
> *thats pretty much what i had in mind if i boght it. patterns on a different color, different interrior, and just start engraving everything.
> someone will have a hayday.
> *


I think someone will get a good car very reliable


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10248195
> *I think someone will get a good car very reliable
> *


SHIT!!!i still want it just out of selfishness  just cant do it to myself.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 24 2008, 11:32 PM~10248211
> *SHIT!!!i still want it just out of selfishness   just cant do it to myself.
> *


Ain't nothing wrong with a little selfishness and don't cheat yourself treat yourself :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 10:40 PM~10248278
> *Ain't nothing wrong with a little selfishness and don't cheat yourself treat yourself  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: i just blew part of that wad. were both elco owners and impala owners. yours are just a few years shy of mine...bud till the end :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 25 2008, 12:43 PM~10251360
> *:roflmao: i just blew part of that wad. were both elco owners and impala owners. yours are just a few years shy of mine...bud till the end :biggrin:
> *


were ELPALA buddies until the end :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10251820
> *were ELPALA buddies until the end :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

here's my elco waiting for me to get done with the monte and get started on her


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2008, 03:27 PM~10253146
> *here's my elco waiting for me to get done with the monte and get started on her
> 
> 
> ...


woah!!! that paint job looks like a pinball machine...totaly 80's!
body looks clean as hell though. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 25 2008, 04:27 PM~10253146
> *here's my elco waiting for me to get done with the monte and get started on her
> 
> *


Looks good you doing 13s or more of a hotrod look??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 26 2008, 01:38 AM~10257715
> *Looks good you doing 13s or more of a hotrod look??
> *


i'll probably do some 20's and leave it as low to the ground as possible


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Dec 2 2007, 01:22 PM~9355125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this interior is gangsta


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 02:49 PM~10261233
> *i'll probably do some 20's and leave it as low to the ground as possible
> *


That sounds cool are you gonna leave that paint on it?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10265212
> *That sounds cool are you gonna leave that paint on it?
> *


x2...?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10265212
> *That sounds cool are you gonna leave that paint on it?
> *


 :biggrin: naw man that paint is a little too wild for me


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10268454
> *:biggrin:  naw man that paint is a little too wild for me
> *


thank god you said that. i was starting to think i offended you with the pinball comment. :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been cruising my elco a lot lately anybody else?? :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:19 PM~10269849
> *I've been cruising my elco a lot lately anybody else?? :cheesy:
> *


I just realized that you have disc brakes in the back! :0 What size rotors are they? Did you buy the conversion kit or did you custom built it?


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:19 PM~10269849
> *I've been cruising my elco a lot lately anybody else?? :cheesy:
> *



QUE FIRME HOMIE!!!!! U KNOW I BE CRUISIN THA MUTHA FUCKEN ELCO ALMOST ALL THA TIME!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 27 2008, 05:52 PM~10270872
> *I just realized that you have disc brakes in the back! :0  What size rotors are they? Did you buy the conversion kit or did you custom built it?
> *


I ordered a kit not sure the size of rotor but the 13s fit and :thumbsup: to firme80 for rolling his shit thats what I like to hear


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:19 PM~10269849
> *I've been cruising my elco a lot lately anybody else?? :cheesy:
> *


i try. but alot of work has been goimg down with it. plus its been raining an gray as hell


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my old elco damn now that I look at the pic I miss that car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey DOUBLE-O look back in the pages there is some nice elco's on 20s and 22s in here


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 05:55 PM~10271384
> *I ordered a kit not sure the size of rotor but the 13s fit and  :thumbsup: to firme80 for rolling his shit thats what I like to hear
> *


Can you PM me where you got the kit from or who makes it


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 05:55 PM~10271384
> *I ordered a kit not sure the size of rotor but the 13s fit and  :thumbsup: to firme80 for rolling his shit thats what I like to hear
> *


Can you PM me where you got the kit from or who makes it 

F-en double post!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 09:21 PM~10273166
> *my old elco damn now that I look at the pic I miss that car
> 
> 
> ...


good body. man, i finally got the impala in my hands today and already fucked up the body a little :angry: ooooooooooooooo it put me in a rage for a min. it will get repainted and some tiny body work anyway but it was in goodass shape and i fucked that up. :tears: one hell of a day anyway and that was a bitch of a cherry to top it. the part that got chipped off was some thickass bondo...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10274002
> *good body. man, i finally got the impala in my hands today and already fucked up the body a little :angry:  ooooooooooooooo it put me in a rage for a min. it will get repainted  and some tiny body work anyway but it was in goodass shape and i fucked that up. :tears:  one hell of a day anyway and that was a bitch of a cherry to top it. the part that got chipped off was some thickass bondo...
> *


Don't sweat it your gonna paint it anyway and you don't want that thick bondo on there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 27 2008, 10:53 PM~10273512
> *Can you PM me where you got the kit from or who makes it
> 
> F-en double post!!!!!! :angry:
> *


pm sent


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Firme80


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2008, 01:41 PM~10278517
> *nice pics Firme80
> *



thanx man..... try hard to make it look clean..... got a lot MORE WORK TO DO TO IT...... BUT THANX.........


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Mar 28 2008, 01:06 PM~10278289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elco homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 28 2008, 09:59 AM~10276436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and, fa sho


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just took these pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

dropped some wheels on the elco today just see how it would look :cheesy: 



















that paint just kills the whole thing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hell Double-0 I think it looks good I kind of like the paint in a way :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2008, 02:44 PM~10284663
> *Hell Double-0 I think it looks good I kind of like the paint in a way :biggrin:
> *


fuck it ride that bitch till hopefully the paint falls off or something like that :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 29 2008, 02:58 PM~10284775
> *fuck it ride that bitch till hopefully the paint falls off or something like that  :biggrin:
> *


 the inside looks nice.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 29 2008, 03:58 PM~10284775
> *fuck it ride that bitch till hopefully the paint falls off or something like that  :biggrin:
> *


I'd like to see it with some chrome 22s or some 13s because the wheels on it now goes with the paint :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2008, 06:57 PM~10285967
> *I'd like to see it with some chrome 22s or some 13s because the wheels on it now goes with the paint :biggrin:
> *


double down on dat.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

dang. not my year but i likes. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

my new ride too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking good Noah


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

right on AWSOM69 I've been wanting to see more pics of this car


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Should have taken this pic with the dash turned on.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 31 2008, 12:42 AM~10294858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the painted back bumper I don't like the ls conversions with a chrome rear bumper because the front bumper is painted. Just like trucks with roll pans and then a big ass front chrome bumper thats just my opinion though


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I found that bumper at the junk yard. The tail lights had been shaved and all it cost was 30 bucks. I'm with you about the LS conversions and a chrome rear bumper. Just seems out of place.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 31 2008, 01:02 AM~10295174
> *I found that bumper at the junk yard. The tail lights had been shaved and all it cost was 30 bucks. I'm with you about the LS conversions and a chrome rear bumper. Just seems out of place.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 31 2008, 02:02 AM~10295174
> *I found that bumper at the junk yard. The tail lights had been shaved and all it cost was 30 bucks. I'm with you about the LS conversions and a chrome rear bumper. Just seems out of place.
> *


sounds good


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2008, 10:02 PM~10294265
> *Looking good Noah
> *


thanks brutha. cant wait to make the impala lookin good. gonna be a fun project.
gotta get the elco lookin good first though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 30 2008, 11:42 PM~10294858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes. i like this one alot too. im not normally an ls conversion fan but this is nice. i think that back bumper helps it alot. complete lookin.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

ok im lookin for a topic on a ls conversion but no luck, heard there was on here, but theres likes 200 pages.....after a while it gets annoying,lol help!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10282065
> *Nice elco homie
> *


THANX MAN!!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

WHEN I FIRST GOT MY ELCO



























AFTER A COUPLE OF MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 30 2008, 10:42 PM~10294858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE UR ELCO UR SHIT IS CLEAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

damn...all these elcos look good. i wish mine could be up to par like all of yours...haha. take it easy all. 1


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 30 2008, 11:07 PM~10294703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Hey AWSOME69, did you take out all off the A/C part out of the engine compartment?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

My '78 didn't come with A/C. I got her for $1000 dollars. She was running pretty good. I wish I had pics of her before we started working on her. I didn't plan on taking her this far. She just sort of happened :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Mar 31 2008, 12:50 PM~10299125
> *I LIKE UR ELCO UR SHIT IS CLEAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. You have a really nice one too. :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 31 2008, 05:04 PM~10301219
> *Thanks. You have a really nice one too.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX MAN!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 31 2008, 06:00 PM~10301181
> *My '78 didn't come with A/C. I got her for $1000 dollars. She was running pretty good. I wish I had pics of her before we started working on her. I didn't plan on taking her this far. She just sort of happened :biggrin:
> *


who are you talkin bout? she fine? :biggrin: jk. 
its funny though. you dont here alot of "she" and "her" anymore. its always the older dudes.  let me guess....youre about 45 yrs old? you dont hafta tell me. just wondering if my theory is correct. i like it though. it shows you know and care alot about cars :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

im only 20 and i always refere El Tiki as Her


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Mar 31 2008, 06:00 PM~10301181
> *My '78 didn't come with A/C. I got her for $1000 dollars. She was running pretty good. I wish I had pics of her before we started working on her. I didn't plan on taking her this far. She just sort of happened :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I noticed at the San Diego CC show that there was no a/c equipment on the car. I'm just looking for a cheap way to make room and clean up the engine compartment. I liked to get rid of the a/c and heater and shave the fire wall, but I don't have the cash right now for that.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Mar 31 2008, 10:06 PM~10303786
> *im only 20 and i always  refere El Tiki as Her
> *


welp, there goes that theory


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

A few from this weekend,


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

CLEAN JEAN!!! looks nice


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 31 2008, 09:53 PM~10304167
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I noticed at the San Diego CC show that there was no a/c equipment on the car. I'm just looking for a cheap way to make room and clean up the engine compartment. I liked to get rid of the a/c and heater and shave the fire wall, but I don't have the cash right now for that.
> *


If I were going to shave a G-body firewall I would try reshaping it. A lot of shaved Gbody firewalls look weird.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 1 2008, 12:43 PM~10308024
> *If I were going to shave a G-body firewall I would try reshaping it. A lot of shaved Gbody firewalls look weird.
> *


Show us an example please. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 1 2008, 12:43 PM~10308024
> *If I were going to shave a G-body firewall I would try reshaping it. A lot of shaved Gbody firewalls look weird.
> *


Show us an example please. :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i agree the look to square/ Flat


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

I wanted to shave mine too. but i drive mine daily and i want A/C In Cali. Show i cleaned mine up the best i could. in the future i want to put a vintege air under the dash kit, for a cleaner hot rod look. but that might break the bank.








Heres mine Again....


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Mar 31 2008, 11:06 PM~10303786
> *im only 20 and i always  refere El Tiki as Her
> *


hey you guys going to vallejo on sunday the 6th ?


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i Think most hated fire wall is the best one i have ever seen. ask him for pics or go back a few pages for the pics


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

I should be going bigg ed


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10308815
> *i Think most hated fire wall is the best one i have ever seen. ask him for pics or go back a few pages for the pics
> *


???????????


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

you going?


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10308830
> *I should be going bigg ed
> *


cool trying to get every one in sac to go


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Good Deal Brotha i"ll do the Same!


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 03:22 PM~10308859
> *Good Deal Brotha i"ll do the Same!
> *


good deal we will see you there.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 12:57 PM~10242847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best Shaved Firewall by far :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i wish i didnt have to deal with smog


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

my 84


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 02:27 PM~10308905
> *i wish i didnt have to deal with smog
> *


Tell me about it :angry: I want to get rid of all of the smog equipment!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 01:26 PM~10308894
> *Best Shaved Firewall by far :biggrin:
> *


A lot of work there. But that is a good example of what I was talking about. Maybe I should just go ahead and do mine. When you are shaving panels, the idea is to get rid of lines and imperfections(holes, dimples, raised areas, etc). If you want to see an example of what I am talking about, then check out my '69 rag's firewall in the Project Rides section(AWSOM69).


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 01:27 PM~10308905
> *i wish i didnt have to deal with smog
> *


forreals...my registration ends soon and it needs smog now. it didn't pass smog the 1st time...so now i'm thinking of non-op'ing my elco. 

unless....does anyone know a place in san diego who can help pass smog for a reasonable price? let me know. thanks.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 01:27 PM~10308905
> *i wish i didnt have to deal with smog
> *


oh yea...well..it passed emissions portion of the smog test, but not the visual and functional. just fyi...thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Apr 1 2008, 07:20 PM~10311365
> *forreals...my registration ends soon and it needs smog now.  it didn't pass smog the 1st time...so now i'm thinking of non-op'ing my elco.
> 
> unless....does anyone know a place in san diego who can help pass smog for a reasonable price?  let me know.  thanks.
> *


the fug iz smog?


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 1 2008, 07:22 PM~10311388
> *the fug iz smog?
> *


Here in Cali you have to get cars smoged (emissions test) to register them with the state. It's only on vehicles from 75 or 76 and newer.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Apr 1 2008, 07:20 PM~10311365
> *oh yea...well..it passed emissions portion of the smog test, but not the visual and functional.  just fyi...thanks.
> *


Do you know exactly what it failed. It could be an easy fix


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 1 2008, 08:00 PM~10311787
> *Here in Cali you have to get cars smoged (emissions test) to register them with the state. It's only on vehicles from 75 or 76 and newer.
> *


bummer. and if you fail... :dunno: what exactly would you hafta do to make it pass?


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 1 2008, 06:36 PM~10310989
> *A lot of work there. But that is a good example of what I was talking about. Maybe I should just go ahead and do mine. When you are shaving panels, the idea is to get rid of lines and imperfections(holes, dimples, raised areas, etc). If you want to see an example of what I am talking about, then check out my '69 rag's firewall in the Project Rides section(AWSOM69).
> *


Look at my Fire wall, I shaved out all imperfections like wholes and rencles but you cant see much of it do to all the SMOG BULLSHIT!!
:angry: .
All get you some before pics so you can see the difference.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i thought these pics where gone forever tell last week when i found my old flash drive :biggrin: 
Before
























After


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Apr 1 2008, 02:16 PM~10309294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

*Before*

<img src=\'http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b89/speednyk/100_9239.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b89/speednyk/100_9256.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


After


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 1 2008, 11:47 PM~10313836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 PM~10312313
> *bummer. and if you fail... :dunno:  what exactly would you hafta do to make it pass?
> *


If you fail then you have to get it fixed, but if the amount is over 500 (I think) in repairs you can get an exempt from the DMV.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10313504
> *Before
> 
> <img src=\'http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b89/speednyk/100_9239.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...




:thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 2 2008, 06:09 AM~10314459
> *If you fail then you have to get it fixed, but if the amount is over 500 (I think) in repairs you can get an exempt from the DMV.
> *


 i never heard about that whole exempted club. that sounds to good to be true
homie :uh: But that would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2008, 12:25 AM~10313940
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that six o two guy wanted to swap me his 65 and it's nice but he would need to smog my ride and didn't want to fuck with it so yeah theres no smog where I live :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2008, 11:19 AM~10316499
> *that six o two guy wanted to swap me his 65 and it's nice but he would need to smog my ride and didn't want to fuck with it so yeah theres no smog where I live :biggrin:
> *


if the car is orignaly an out of state car it dosent have to be smogged :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 1 2008, 12:47 PM~10308054
> *Show us an example please. :biggrin:
> *


heres mine after i Shaved it, but again left the A/C and before i droped the motor in.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 2 2008, 02:48 PM~10317355
> *heres mine after i Shaved it, but again left the A/C  and before i droped the motor in.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks homie


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

got any pics of your wagon? I,ve been lookn for a Malibu Wagon but there are none in sac


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

got any pics of your wagon? I,ve been lookn for a Malibu Wagon but there are none in sac


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

got any pics of your wagon? I,ve been lookn for a Malibu Wagon but there are none in sac


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 2 2008, 12:54 PM~10316830
> *if the car is orignaly an out of state car it dosent have to be smogged  :biggrin:
> *


are you sure?


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 2 2008, 11:54 AM~10316830
> *if the car is orignaly an out of state car it dosent have to be smogged  :biggrin:
> *


This is from the California DMV web page

What You Need to Know Before Buying a Vehicle from Out-of-State
The Bottom Line

If you are a California resident and acquire a new car, truck or motorcycle from another state, it must be certified to meet California smog laws in order to be registered here.


I had to smog my truck when I moved back to Cali from Nevada. I bought my truck in Nevada :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 2 2008, 10:12 AM~10315969
> *i never heard about that whole exempted club. that sounds to good to be true
> homie :uh:  But that would be nice :biggrin:
> *


Actually, you can get help from a state program to fix your smog problems up to $500.
If not then, they can offer you $1000 to "retire your car" (junk your car)! :uh: 

Atleast thats what I understood from the web site. If any body cares, heres the web page for Cali DMV http://www.dmv.ca.gov/


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That damn smog seems like a big ass hassel


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

fosho


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 2 2008, 08:25 PM~10321116
> *That damn smog seems like a big ass hassel
> *


Yup :banghead:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

New El Camino?! :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402108


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

more pics of my 64.

































pics of my setup still needs paneling and paint on the bed.


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 3 2008, 04:51 PM~10327663
> *New El Camino?! :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=402108
> *


It's a pontiac though I mean I know it's a gm product but still


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 30 2008, 10:09 PM~10292765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You are out of control. Now I have to get another one to catch up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Apr 3 2008, 09:27 PM~10329992
> *You are out of control.  Now I have to get another one to catch up.
> *


Yeah get another one catch up to him and when your right beside him kick him in his ass :cheesy:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solowbx_@Apr 3 2008, 06:18 PM~10328756
> *more pics of my 64.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the fuck I'm talking about. :thumbsup: 

What size wheels are you running? Do they rub at all?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 3 2008, 08:28 PM~10330003
> *Yeah get another one catch up to him and when your right beside him kick him in his ass :cheesy:
> *


shit..............when (and if) he gets beside me, ill just push on the gas a bit :cheesy: 
jus playin. that fools ride is amazing. totaly original and a classic.......beautiful is more like it. thanks though bruthas. and what are you talkin bout hated? you have two ridiculous rides! i wish my elco could even hold a candle to yours. shoo, AND the impala...two really nice rides. just gimmie a little time. cant wait to see yours in person at the denver show.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adamflow1_@Apr 1 2008, 04:16 PM~10309294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

anyone have pics of one with a euro caprice front end?!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

took this from another topic!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 3 2008, 11:56 PM~10331867
> *took this from another topic!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 4 2008, 12:43 PM~10335242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   
love the El Co and the Bike


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn 81cutty puttin in work in all my favorite topics :biggrin:


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Apr 3 2008, 09:33 PM~10330069
> *That's what the fuck I'm talking about. :thumbsup:
> 
> What size wheels are you running?  Do they rub at all?
> *


13 x 7 in front 13 x 5.5 in rear any lower and they will rub.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:45 PM~10336733
> *Damn 81cutty puttin in work in all my favorite topics :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Mar 30 2008, 11:42 PM~10294858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont see what was shaved here..


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

I Filled in all the wholes and smoothed out all the ripples, and got ride of all the ribber cocking crap wich was a bitch! Look at my before pics to see the difference.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

dont tell me that you cant see a difference homie :around:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

oh ok, i can see it.... sorry didnt see the before pic. good job! :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 7 2008, 11:40 AM~10356058
> *i got a question for all the LS Converters, ok well when the Monte doors are put in place the body line where the LS Rockers go at the bottom of the fender and door, stops at the camino. just curios if that body line is added or jus fine when covered up with the rockers?  :biggrin:
> dont see what was shaved here..
> *


You do not have to change the quarter panel lines. The moldings make it hard to see any difference. You do need to mold the top of the quarter panel near the top of the rear of the door. That would be very noticeable if not done. And please, if you are going to candy your car, you might want to put a small gap between the nose and fender. A lot of guys don't and end up with chips along that line.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 2 2008, 11:48 AM~10317355
> *heres mine after i Shaved it, but again left the A/C  and before i droped the motor in.
> 
> 
> ...


Some nice work there :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 7 2008, 05:56 PM~10358652
> *You do not have to change the quarter panel lines. The moldings make it hard to see any difference. You do need to mold the top of the quarter panel near the top of the rear of the door. That would be very noticeable if not done. And please, if you are going to candy your car, you might want to put a small gap between the nose and fender. A lot of guys don't and end up with chips along that line.
> *


yea with the paint drying on the seem, and of course with the hydrualics the car will twist slightly here and there. thanks for the reminder! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks again Homiez!


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Any one ever put a malibu rear bumber on any elky? is it the same 
just with no tail lights?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10282065
> *Nice elco homie
> *


THANX HOMES!!!!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 7 2008, 11:42 PM~10361769
> *Any one ever put a malibu rear bumber on any elky? is it the same
> just with no tail lights?
> *


Here is a pic that I took of an elco with the malibu bumper 
Click on the pic for a larger view :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone need any parts? im parting out an 81 mali coupe. 3.8

bit of a beater but has alot of good parts


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 8 2008, 05:15 PM~10366881
> *Here is a pic that I took of an elco with the malibu bumper
> Click on the pic for a larger view :biggrin:
> 
> *


damn. i was just in the process of doin that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 8 2008, 12:42 AM~10361769
> *Any one ever put a malibu rear bumber on any elky? is it the same
> just with no tail lights?
> *


Yeah I seen it done twice


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 9 2008, 11:09 AM~10372789
> *damn. i was just in the process of doin that.
> *


that makes two of us.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Does it bolt right up?


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah+Apr 9 2008, 11:09 AM~10372789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer Dudes!!!  Someone beat you to the punch :0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

What's he using for tail lights? I never even noticed that bumper when I looked at the car. Looks kinda weird with the indentation for a license plate. I would rather mold the old bumper lights in(oops, already did that) and rechrome. A led light bar under the tailgate would help(oops, already did that too), but using that as your only source of brake lights would be illegal(no reflector).


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i don't like the indentaition ether. I think im just going to shave mine up
and put four small flush mount led strips in the same spots where the stock lights would go.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

see this one has it done also


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

getting some small imperfections fixed and rebuffing the car getting ready for pinstripe :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0 Gonna look even better!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 11 2008, 01:40 AM~10388610
> *:0  Gonna look even better!
> *


Big Noah said he's coming to Denver so I have to OOHHH and AWWWWWWWWW him :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 12:41 AM~10388615
> *Big Noah said he's coming to Denver so I have to OOHHH and AWWWWWWWWW him :cheesy:
> *


Yep.... know how he is. :cheesy: 
Did he ever get those door handles in damn guy is lazy as shit.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 11 2008, 12:55 AM~10388627
> *Yep.... know how he is. :cheesy:
> Did he ever get those door handles in damn guy is lazy as shit.
> *


awwww. caught you fuckers! 
yeah, i got the handles on and they look great :biggrin: 
you know whats funny doe, im bout to get my shit striped too. and thursday i should be putting on my gold upper and lower a arms whith some new chrome springs mashed in between them. :biggrin: HOLLA! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 11 2008, 12:40 AM~10388610
> *:0  Gonna look even better!
> *


I AGREE!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea man, good shit... you need to post up some pics. Would be sweet to see how they look.

The cut is heading for paint tomorrow. :0 
Got a few designs down too for the airbrush and some stripe ideas to come.

Gangsta gangsta


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

Some new shots with my fish lens camara. the photos were developed like shit though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 11 2008, 01:24 AM~10388662
> *Yea man, good shit... you need to post up some pics. Would be sweet to see how they look.
> 
> The cut is heading for paint tomorrow. :0
> ...


hell yesssssssss. thats good to hear. pm me some shots when it gets back home.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 11 2008, 02:02 AM~10388636
> *awwww. caught you fuckers!
> yeah, i got the handles on and they look great :biggrin:
> you know whats funny doe, im bout to get my shit striped too. and thursday i should be putting on my gold upper and lower a arms whith some new chrome springs mashed in between them. :biggrin:  HOLLA! :biggrin:
> *


damn them arms are gonna look fresh next to that brown can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 11 2008, 09:27 AM~10390237
> *damn them arms are gonna look fresh next to that brown can't wait to see it :biggrin:
> *


hope so. im pretty pumped bout'm. i cant wait for mine to be like yours.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 24 2008, 12:48 PM~10242793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeeeeah


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 11 2008, 12:21 PM~10391149
> *yeeeeah
> *


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are some before and after pics of my interior. :biggrin: 

Before, when I first got the car.








After a little paint, steering wheel, shifter, pedals,etc.








More changes to come :biggrin: 






Just trying to move the topic along!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

looks good home slice.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10401728
> *looks good home slice.
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

took these today at the park


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up Double-O how are the monte carlo's and the Elco going?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I bought this toy today it's not no expensive crotch rocket or harley but it's fun I almost fucked myself up on it today 








if I'm not scared to cut it up hopefully this winter I can make it look almost like this


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2008, 09:41 PM~10418190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o hell yeah brutha. that line-up is sharp. those cars are the shit fo real man!!!! i really like that regal a hell of alot more with the REAL rims on it :0 ; :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my ride


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 14 2008, 09:59 PM~10418410
> *Whats up Double-O how are the monte carlo's and the Elco going?
> *


there coming along nicely :cheesy: thanks for asking


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 06:33 AM~10419808
> *my ride
> 
> 
> ...


so i guess ill see you in dallas....RIGHT????? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 15 2008, 07:37 AM~10419826
> *there coming along nicely  :cheesy:  thanks for asking
> *


Glad to hear that


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 06:33 AM~10419808
> *my ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majesticsogvic_@Apr 12 2008, 12:44 PM~10399180
> *79 El Camino 84'd out- asking 7k or best offer
> has 350 Vortek w/carb and 700 R trani
> any ??? call 602-618-7809 Vic
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 15 2008, 09:24 AM~10420789
> *so i guess ill see you in dallas....RIGHT????? :biggrin:
> *


with my bike..
not taking the car.. its not ready


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice patterns sic713


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10424828
> *Nice patterns sic713
> *


x2. lookin lovely.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES.... KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK..... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm all fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2008, 11:50 PM~10427595
> *I'm all fucked up :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: now thats a good post... :roflmao:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Just got in it...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 16 2008, 12:35 PM~10430156
> *Just got in it...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looks good so are you happy with it?? How does it run??


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 15 2008, 06:54 PM~10424828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

broke the tranny first day out! switch happy been a minute...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

great ride though!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 16 2008, 10:41 PM~10435225
> *broke the tranny first day out! switch happy been a minute...
> *


what did you break? I know you said tranny but how?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:22 PM~10436003
> *what did you break? I know you said tranny but how?
> *


that shit was well on its way as it was. we basicly rebuilt his setup and it works great now. the car is in really good shape for a build up. i got some good shots of it but it was when it had black walls on it so ill wait till i get better ones.  
when are you getting your pinstriping? any leafing to go with it?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC, kustombuilder, El-Fantasma


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 11 2008, 01:28 AM~10388667
> *hell yesssssssss. thats good to hear. pm me some shots when it gets back home.
> *


WORD MY NINJAAAAA.
fuck though, took a look at the reciept from the guy who did the body work. turns out the fucker pretty much took me for $400 extra than what we talked about...and he didnt even seam seal his shit, didnt fix a dent on the rear 1/4 panel OR the hood, and he fuckin goes and charges me 10% on material costs when I gave him all of the supplies. fuckin goof, i bought him the etch primer and i bought the bondo... pissed right the fuck off at the moment because i went in today and seen the painter doing body work. atleast im good friends with the painter and his crew or id be worried. but god damn... thinking I'll be doing a house call on the weekend. :angry: :guns:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 16 2008, 11:29 PM~10436041
> *that shit was well on its way as it was. we basicly rebuilt his setup and it works great now. the car is in really good shape for a build up. i got some good shots of it but it was when it had black walls on it so ill wait till i get better ones.
> when are you getting your pinstriping? any leafing to go with it?
> *


seems like this fucker is turning into you. waiting for a particular day of feeling good before he takes on a small task. :|


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 17 2008, 12:32 AM~10436056
> *thinking I'll be doing a house call on the weekend. :angry:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 16 2008, 11:32 PM~10436056
> *WORD MY NINJAAAAA.
> fuck though, took a look at the reciept from the guy who did the body work. turns out the fucker pretty much took me for $400 extra than what we talked about...and he didnt even seam seal his shit, didnt fix a dent on the rear 1/4 panel OR the hood, and he fuckin goes and charges me 10% on material costs when I gave him all of the supplies. fuckin goof, i bought him the etch primer and i bought the bondo... pissed right the fuck off at the moment because i went in today and seen the painter doing body work. atleast im good friends with the painter and his crew or id be worried. but god damn... thinking I'll be doing a house call on the weekend. :angry:  :guns:
> *


damn. whata bunch of shit holes. sorry to hear that. if it was me, id busta cap or something like that..keep us posted. id like to peep it when its done.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10436072
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10436071
> *seems like this fucker is turning into you. waiting for a particular day of feeling good before he takes on a small task. :|
> *


shoo. he's a business owner too and cant really take alot of time out for little shit. like me, he is also in the middle of a big renovation too. there isnt much time for the little stuff. thats why i get huge chuncks knocked out at one time.
i just got my car back from the audio shop....BASS IN YA FACE!!!! it looks really nice and sounds great. got that t.v. in the dash too. tomorrow comes the gold upper and lower a arms and the chrome springs. gonna be sicky fresh.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:32 PM~10436060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holllly shit :cheesy: thats crazy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 12:40 AM~10436103
> *shoo. he's a business owner too and cant really take alot of time out for little shit. like me, he is also in the middle of a big renovation too. there isnt much time for the little stuff. thats why i get huge chuncks knocked out at one time.
> i just got my car back from the audio shop....BASS IN YA FACE!!!! it looks really nice and sounds great. got that t.v. in the dash too. tomorrow comes the gold upper and lower a arms and the chrome springs. gonna be sicky fresh.
> *


Baller


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:47 PM~10436144
> *s</span>
> *


 :biggrin: 
"you gotta get up, get out, and get sumthin.........dont let the days of your life pass by"
^^^words of goodymob.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah+Apr 16 2008, 11:40 PM~10436103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you guys put together a "Lets Build Chris A Cutlass Fund". :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 17 2008, 12:50 AM~10436160
> *I suggest you guys put together a "Lets Build Chris A Cutlass Fund". :angry:
> *


so I take it your Chris wow my brothers name is Chris and he owns a cutlass also :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 12:49 AM~10436156
> *:biggrin:
> "you gotta get up, get out, and get sumthin.........dont let the days of your life pass by"
> 
> *


''you gotta get up, get out, and get sumthin don't spend all your days tryin to get high'' :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 16 2008, 11:50 PM~10436160
> *I suggest you guys put together a "Lets Build Chris A Cutlass Fund". :angry:
> *


theres ways of doin that. just put little cheetos buckets around town in your favorite stors...(liquor stores and such) sayin its for a little canser baby thats dying and that ANY money could possibly help. just make sure the picture of the kid ( preferably a little girl) is cute as fuuuuck. CHA-CHING!!!! its definately on some lowlife scumbag type'o shit but its a possibillity. 



p.s. if you actually try it, you're a piece of shit. and i say that in thee friendliest way possible :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:55 PM~10436182
> *''you gotta get up, get out, and get sumthin don't spend all your days tryin to get high'' :cheesy:
> *


awwwwww yeah...we're on the same page.
you obviously had no problem gettin something. your shit is over the top with coooolnessss.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 01:00 AM~10436205
> *awwwwww yeah...we're on the same page.
> you obviously had no problem gettin something. your shit is over the top with coooolnessss.
> *


Some guy from new mex claims he's coming to get it in the middle of next month but I'm now counting them chickens just yet


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 12:02 AM~10436218
> *Some guy from new mex claims he's coming to get it in the middle of next month but I'm now counting them chickens just yet
> *


bullshitters all day everyday. sucks. good luck though.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 01:11 AM~10436256
> *bullshitters all day everyday. sucks. good luck though.
> *


no doubt thats what everybody tells me  It doesn't matter to me the car is nice and is in good working condition so if it stays it's all good. I just figured if I sold it I can start on my 59


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this is for sale


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD CARNAL..... KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK FELLAS....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 11:37 AM~10438846
> *this is for sale
> 
> 
> ...


man. i really like this one too! i dont feel too many corlo clips but it looks good on here.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 05:04 PM~10440579
> *man. i really like this one too! i dont feel too many corlo clips but it looks good on here.
> *


Yeah it looks pretty good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My homie started buffing my ride out and man it's looking nice I can't wait until it's all done


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 04:05 PM~10440589
> *My homie started buffing my ride out and man it's looking nice I can't wait until it's all done
> *


buffing for the striping???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 05:07 PM~10440603
> *buffing for the striping???
> *


yes sir


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 16 2008, 11:40 PM~10436103
> *i just got my car back from the audio shop....BASS IN YA FACE!!!! it looks really nice and sounds great. got that t.v. in the dash too.
> *


I wanna see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10440976
> *I wanna see some pics :biggrin:
> *


ill take some in a min.  give me 30 min.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

quit slackin noah...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

[/quote]

I LIKE UR PATTERNS CARNAL..... LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

o'kee do'kee. here it is.








this kinda shows where the 6x9s got stuffed. behind the little chevy wall, lays two 10s for all the bass action. i kinda wish they were shown off but i like the wall they built.








^^^THIS SHOT KINDA GIVES YOU A BETTER IDEA OF WHERE THEY ARE IN RELATION TO THE WINDOW^^^they made my little back wall cover thingy into a tube top :cheesy: 








this shows the head unit........ofcourse....gotta pin up that wire.








^^^HERE YOU CAN SEE THE TWEETER PUT IN THE WINDOW MOLD^^^








this is just the overall view of the interrior. nothing major but some steps in a better direction. it sounds really good though and im happy! all in all, i told them to do whatever they felt they wanted to do so this is the end result.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 17 2008, 05:16 PM~10441074
> *quit slackin noah...
> *


30 minuts exactly beeeyotch :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so what all do you have in there??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 05:46 PM~10441264
> *so what all do you have in there??
> *


i got the brand new clarion head unit, two kicker tweeters, two kicker 6x9s, a kicker amp, 2 kicker 10 in. subs and a head ache from all the bass shoved into my head today....for real. it sounds really nice. when they told me 2 10s i was thinking it might not have the sound my little heart desired but its all good. ol zach lovely will tell you guys how jealous he is in a couple days. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 06:51 PM~10441299
> *i got the brand new clarion head unit, two kicker tweeters, two kicker 6x9s, a kicker amp, 2 kicker 10 in. subs and a head ache from all the bass shoved into my head today....for real. it sounds really nice. when they told me 2 10s i was thinking it might not have the sound my little heart desired but its all good. ol zach lovely will tell you guys how jealous he is in a couple days. :biggrin:
> *


that sounds good I have 2 bazooka tubes and there only 8'' and I like the way they sound


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 06:33 PM~10441545
> *that sounds good I have 2 bazooka tubes and there only 8'' and I like the way they sound
> *


it definately supprised me when they turned them on!!!! im really happy with it and im actually starting to like that they are hiddin too.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

~ElcoRider~
what up g money???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 07:52 PM~10441670
> *it definately supprised me when they turned them on!!!! im really happy with it and im actually starting to like that they are hiddin too.
> *


yeah less clutter


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

"EL FIRME"
NITE LIFE CRUISERS
SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS 210


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 05:42 PM~10441242
> *o'kee do'kee. here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup:
Hey NOAH, I got a dash bezel for the gauges like the one you have (maroon with the wood grain), if you need an extra one. And the matching dash piece where the vents are in the wood grain also. I'll post some pics.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 04:05 PM~10440589
> *My homie started buffing my ride out and man it's looking nice I can't wait until it's all done
> *


i need to do the same before i stripe and leaf my sides..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Apr 17 2008, 08:49 PM~10442803
> *"EL FIRME"
> NITE LIFE CRUISERS
> SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS  210
> ...


looks good. glad to see a new ride on here.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 17 2008, 08:58 PM~10442909
> *Here are the pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if you are gonna sell them. i dont need them at the moment. im gonna get a fiberglass dash made so i can get rid of the ventsand leaf it. i just got rid of my air controlls, so i dont need them. my homeboy just bought an elco though and he might be interested.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the rebirth of my paintjob begins we just did the hood so far but it's looking wet


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 17 2008, 11:30 PM~10444171
> *the rebirth of my paintjob begins we just did the hood so far but it's looking wet
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homeboy. cant wait to see it in june. we're gonna hafta get some buddy shots of our rides together. both of our cars will have a new look by then.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

That top needs to go. :angry: Rag tops on el caminos :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 18 2008, 11:15 AM~10446526
> *looks good homeboy. cant wait to see it in june. we're gonna hafta get some buddy shots of our rides together. both of our cars will have a new look by then.
> *


So your showing your car in Denver???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This elco is for sale to damn wtf


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

anyone got picks of a elco with a regal conversion about to take a couple pics of mine


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 18 2008, 06:01 PM~10449121
> *anyone got picks of a elco with a regal conversion about to take a couple pics of mine
> *


theres one posted in here some where


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2008, 10:04 PM~10442964
> *i need to do the same before i stripe and leaf my sides..
> *


with your skillz I know it's gonna look nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 11:58 AM~10447102
> *So your showing your car in Denver???
> *


yesser. dont worry, i got a long way to go. :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 08:28 PM~10449315
> *theres one posted in here some where
> *


i seen the brown one on 20s an a stack of 13s next to it, is that the one your talkin about


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 18 2008, 06:49 PM~10449439
> *yesser. dont worry, i got a long way to go. :biggrin:
> *


Oh I'm not worried I'm not downing your car but I like competition :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 18 2008, 07:01 PM~10449522
> *i seen the brown one on 20s an a stack of 13s next to it, is that the one your talkin about
> *


yes thats the one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 06:16 PM~10449615
> *Oh I'm not worried I'm not downing your car but I like competition :biggrin:
> *


you ARE worried AND downing my car. :biggrin: i havent cried in a long time but you are pushing me to the edge.

on the real doe, i do think that ol fuck head natural high is bringing his too.
thats where the compotition would come in.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 18 2008, 07:32 PM~10449714
> *you ARE worried AND downing my car. :biggrin:  i havent cried in a long time but you are pushing me to the edge.
> 
> on the real doe, i do think that ol fuck head natural high is bringing his too.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn holmes, posty mcgee over here. i love shots of nice rides on the road. shows are cool and all but they are cars and i love to see them put to use. cruising is my thing fa sho. speaking of which, you guys do a little cruise in denver before the show right? or is it after? i remember you sayin something bout that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 18 2008, 09:57 PM~10450840
> *damn holmes, posty mcgee over here. i love shots of nice rides on the road. shows are cool and all but they are cars and i love to see them put to use. cruising is my thing fa sho. speaking of which, you guys do a little cruise in denver before the show right? or is it after? i remember you sayin something bout that.
> *


The cruise is hard as fuck afterwards oh and btw I'm with you on the cruising shit I'm gonna cruise my ride this sunday an hour away from home to the next city and bust a cruise with some ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES and hopefully some other clubs I'll take pics :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this topic needs a little


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 09:01 PM~10450884
> *The cruise is hard as fuck afterwards oh and btw I'm with you on the cruising shit I'm gonna cruise my ride this sunday an hour away from home to the next city and bust a cruise with some ROLLERZ ONLY,GOODTIMES and hopefully some other clubs I'll take pics :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talkin bout!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10451040
> *this topic needs a little
> 
> 
> ...


no, wait...THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 18 2008, 10:37 PM~10451142
> *no, wait...THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWW YES THE SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 05:29 PM~10449324
> *with your skillz I know it's gonna look nice
> *


i buffed it today.. so now i need to order my leafing..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2008, 11:00 PM~10451283
> *i buffed it today.. so now i need to order my leafing..
> *


Sounds good I take it your doing silver leaf?? silver leaf with candy red over it would be nice since you did a red pinstripe but silver would be nice to match the top. I'm sure whatever you do is gonna be chingon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of how I'm getting my ride ready for cruising tomorrow on the floor thats just water from wetsanding :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i call it regamino

its goin this month to the body shop to get the quarter panels put in an other things shaved then black everything later on i might do a patterened roof


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looking good so by quarter panels your gonna have the rear fender arch changed to match the front ones?


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

yeh i noticed when most peopel switch the fronts they dont mach the back an it botherd me an the regals flares are soo much different i had to but i got a good hotrod body man that says it isnt a problem at all


also puttin a regal rear bumper with the tail light cut into it like the factory elco bumper an moving the lis plate holder down a lil so the dip in the regal bumper makes sense


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 19 2008, 04:04 PM~10454783
> *yeh i noticed when most peopel switch the fronts they dont mach the back an it botherd me an the regals flares are soo much different i had to but i got a good hotrod body man that says it isnt a problem at all
> also puttin a regal rear bumper with the tail light cut into it like the factory  elco bumper an moving the lis plate holder down a lil so the dip in the regal bumper makes sense
> *


oh shit that should be really nice. I seen a cutlass conversion done and they followed through on the rear quarter panels and it made a big difference so it was a full conversion looked pretty good also. Keep us posted on yours bro


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

for sure i started a build up link in my sig. 

what did u use to smooth out the floor on yours?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 19 2008, 06:23 PM~10455483
> *for sure i started a build up link in my sig.
> 
> what did u use to smooth out the floor on yours?
> *


It's a full sheet of metal welded around the edge :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

u remember what thickness an would u have used thicker if u did it again?



anyone kno where i can get a tailgate in good shape? cant find none round here bout to hit up walmart parking lot j/k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 19 2008, 07:07 PM~10455746
> *u remember what thickness an would u have used thicker if u did it again?
> anyone kno where i can get a tailgate in good shape? cant find none round here bout to hit up walmart parking lot j/k
> *


it's a little thicker than the sheet metal on the side of the car so about as thick as the bed floor you know because the inside of the bed is thicker metal so when you put shit in it, it won't dent as easy and no I'm happy with the thickness I chose. Does 18 gauge sound correct I can't really remember..


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i suck with the whole gauge thing but i get what ur sayin ...


great just one more thing to add to the list before shes shiney again


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 19 2008, 07:41 PM~10455909
> *i suck with the whole gauge thing but i get what ur sayin ...
> great just one more thing to add to the list before shes shiney again
> *


sounds good so are you going all the way to the back of the tailgate?? Is the tailgate still gonna open??


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 19 2008, 02:33 PM~10454641
> *i call it regamino
> 
> its goin this month to the body shop to get the quarter panels put in  an other things shaved then black everything later on i might do a patterened roof
> ...


 :0 look whose building an elco :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10455996
> *:0  look whose building an elco :thumbsup:
> *


I wanted that 61 he had


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 19 2008, 10:02 PM~10455996
> *:0  look whose building an elco :thumbsup:
> *


i kno you?


an mosthated the 61 just sold a month or so ago its in seattle the guys doin it frame off an all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 19 2008, 08:34 PM~10456153
> *i kno you?
> an mosthated the 61 just sold a month or so ago its in seattle the guys doin it frame off an all
> *


I know  but I'm glad someone is doing something with it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2008, 09:06 AM~10453004
> *Sounds good I take it your doing silver leaf?? silver leaf with candy red over it would be nice since you did a red pinstripe but silver would be nice to match the top. I'm sure whatever you do is gonna be chingon
> *


more than likely ill be doing kandy red leaf..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2008, 10:36 PM~10456870
> *more than likely ill be doing kandy red leaf..
> *


NICE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i like that regal thingy. gonna look good black.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got my car all ready to cruise tomorrow


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

lil quick photoshop


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

got all the chrome an windows pulled excluding the front windsheild this bitch is about to be ready for the bodyshop

opps thought i was in the build up post my bad


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10443416
> *let me know if you are gonna sell them. i dont need them at the moment. im gonna get a fiberglass dash made so i can get rid of the ventsand leaf it.  i just got rid of my air controlls, so i dont need them. my homeboy just bought an elco though and he might be interested.
> *


Hey Bro, everything is for sale! you know what they say "MONEY TALKS"! :biggrin: Just let me know if your homie wants the stuff and I'll PM you.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 18 2008, 09:20 PM~10451040
> *this topic needs a little
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

anyone got the chrome that runs a couple inchs below the bed rail from the window to the back for sale or what year that comes on?

also need a tail gate


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 20 2008, 02:18 AM~10457667
> *I got my car all ready to cruise tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


damn dats shiney :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

and maybe do some sick tail whips on that bmx with the og white tires


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

well, my day was sorta crazy. it started out goin to pick up my a arms and then a couple amps for a homies speakers. then it all REALLY got started when my back drivers side cylinder mount broke off and slammed me on the ground..which pretty much left me no choice but to call a tow truck........thats the start of my day.
luckly, the fellas both came through to where i was stuck and dropped off my arms and those amps. very nice of them.
im gonna make this long story short........hydraulic hell was cast upon me, my arms stick out way too far for my liking, spent too much fuckin time and money tryin to gold them for just wanting to take them off.....the list goes on and on! sorry to vent on here but im like doogie houser and im righting in my daily computer journal. ill post pics you all can judge them.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

How much did you extend your a-arms?


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

:biggrin: post the pics of the arms i might just have to buy them if u dont like em :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 21 2008, 04:34 AM~10464946
> *How much did you extend your a-arms?
> *


i bought them from another fella in town. they are impala arms and naturally they would have a 1in extention but iguess they got extended 1 in on top of that. so it looks like two. it almost looks like "natural high"s wheels (the light green elco that was featured in the feb 08 issue.) too much for me. 



> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 21 2008, 04:35 AM~10464947
> *:biggrin: post the pics of the arms i might just have to buy them if u dont like em :biggrin:
> *


ill take some pics today sometime in the light. they are gold and are re-enforce and all smoothed out. really nice arms, they just dont tickle my fancy on my ride.  basicly...FOR SALE!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

heres some pics before i put them on...


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

does it just have the gbody arm in the center? cause those different with that arch whats the asking price?


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

it really doesnt seem that crazy in the photos. plus, the springs are new too and will collapse which will hopefully help.
as for price, im not totally sure yet. i need to get some better pics today after i clean it up a bit. ill post them late tonight.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a couple of pics from the bbq and at the car wash after for the cruise


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

that extension looks like its ready to take offare they about straight when it locks up?

an what year did that chrome that runs a lil below the bed rail come off of? i cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 21 2008, 05:21 PM~10469609
> *that extension looks like its ready to take offare they about straight when it locks up?
> 
> an what year did that chrome that runs a lil below the bed rail come off of? i cant seem to find it anywhere
> *


I've got those molding pieces.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

they clean an how much shipped to 34479


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 21 2008, 06:21 PM~10469609
> *that extension looks like its ready to take offare they about straight when it locks up?
> 
> an what year did that chrome that runs a lil below the bed rail come off of? i cant seem to find it anywhere
> *


actuallyi wont be posting pics tonight like i thought. i havent hit it all the way up yet which is why i wont be posting pics. my setup had some little problems and i was tryin to fix it tonight and hit a dead end. hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2008, 04:15 PM~10468711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shots holmes. im really feeling the 63.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 21 2008, 09:06 PM~10470675
> *nice shots holmes. im really feeling the 63.
> *


Fuck that car you should be looking at mine :biggrin: j/k thats my brother and that ride is nice as hell mayne


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:36 PM~10471088
> *Fuck that car you should be looking at mine :biggrin:  j/k thats my brother and that ride is nice as hell mayne
> *


oh, YEAH....uh.......i actually meant that red elco. 63's are so dumb....and especially that one..yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 21 2008, 09:06 PM~10470675
> *nice shots holmes. im really feeling the 63.
> *


what 63 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2008, 09:04 PM~10471437
> *what 63  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 21 2008, 09:04 PM~10471437
> *what 63  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The one behind the black smoke? 


:roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn, G! you've been brushing up on your photoshop. you taking night classes?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 21 2008, 09:32 PM~10471741
> *The one behind the black smoke?
> :roflmao:
> *


is all that smoke coming out of the Elky's tail pipe :uh: ? So thats why the make us deal with all that smog crap lol :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Apr 21 2008, 02:53 PM~10468094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice oh the elco aint bad either :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 21 2008, 11:13 PM~10472166
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn, G! you've been brushing up on your photoshop. you taking night classes?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and weekends :cheesy:


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

Not sure if it was linked before or not, but the article about the GNX-Camino can be found here: GNXCAMINO

Also:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@Apr 22 2008, 09:22 AM~10474639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a fella was just asking bout the regal clip. you coming to town soon er wha?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2yEvP6VDMQ&feature=email


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@Apr 19 2007, 05:31 PM~7730606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ELCO UP FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 19 2008, 01:16 AM~10449615
> *Oh I'm not worried I'm not downing your car but I like competition :biggrin:
> *


we'll have another elco there also and he likes competition too. :biggrin: Show or hop. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 22 2008, 03:52 PM~10477754
> *we'll have another elco there also and he likes competition too. :biggrin: Show or hop. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2008, 12:11 PM~10476488
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2yEvP6VDMQ&feature=email
> *


well....he was chippin :ugh: :cheesy:
naw, it was nice lookin though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

a little peak...








hasnt been cleaned at all yet. better pics tomorrow if not raining.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 22 2008, 10:42 PM~10481577
> *a little peak...
> 
> 
> ...


The cerwax I have will clean that right up :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2008, 08:24 AM~10484013
> *The cerwax I have will clean that right up :cheesy:
> *


i meant to get at you about that. send me some.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 22 2008, 09:42 PM~10481577
> *a little peak...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   
rain sucks :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 23 2008, 10:06 AM~10484257
> *i meant to get at you about that. send me some.
> *


Send me some cash :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2008, 11:41 AM~10485388
> *Send me some cash :biggrin:
> *


pm a *****. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 23 2008, 01:22 PM~10485700
> *pm a *****. :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 23 2008, 11:22 AM~10484848
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> rain sucks :angry:
> *


yeah it does. that poor fella has been tryin to get good pics for days. 
shit looks hot though.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: 
wish this rain would die


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 23 2008, 11:52 PM~10490698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take that black shield off from underneath your ride and show that gold don't be scared :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10490818
> *take that black shield off from underneath your ride and show that gold don't be scared :biggrin:
> *


 i actually like that thing. its like a sneeez guard. BUT, i gotta take it off anyway. it got cracked while pulling into my garage.  ...GOLD..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 24 2008, 12:30 AM~10490869
> *i actually like that thing. its like a sneeez guard. BUT, i gotta take it off anyway. it got cracked while pulling into my garage.  ...GOLD..
> *


 fuck a sneeze guard I'm a rider a chip ain't gonna bother me besides if you can't see the undercarriage while rolling whats the use I took mine off and never looked back :biggrin: It's looking good though Noah keep up the good work homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 23 2008, 11:56 PM~10490974
> *fuck a sneeze guard I'm a rider a chip ain't gonna bother me besides if you can't see the undercarriage while rolling whats the use I took mine off and never looked back :biggrin:  It's looking good though Noah keep up the good work homie*


but its allergy season.  
thanks brutha. i appreciate that. im tryin to make it as cool as i can. its exactly 9 months since i bought it.
































lotta shit has happend. cant wait to see what another 9 months does


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Shit if you did that in 9 months your balling and will get way ahead in another 9 I can't wait to see it I like your style doggie


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

should of kept those sick bedrails noah!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 24 2008, 12:30 AM~10491062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit, you remember that day i brought it by? you were the first person i showed. one week earlier, i was saying "FUCK! i need to find an elco!" the next thing i was sayin was "DAMN! i need to murder those bed rails!" :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 24 2008, 11:02 AM~10492903
> *  thanks for the compliment.
> *


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

word...elcos!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 24 2008, 05:31 PM~10496057
> *word...elcos!
> *


get yours fixed yet?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 24 2008, 08:35 PM~10496516
> *get yours fixed yet?
> *


Im gonna try to get it worked out this weekend. If only we had lights at the shop!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 25 2008, 12:27 PM~10501992
> *Im gonna try to get it worked out this weekend. If only we had lights at the shop!
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Where did all you fuckers go??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2008, 01:04 AM~10512734
> *Where did all you fuckers go??
> *


DALLAS!!!! set up our rides lastnight. lotta rides, looking nice too. the fellas waxed my car yesterday and that shit looks like a new car...no bullshittin! i havent waxed it sence i had it painted..i was missing out.
ill post some pics when i get back.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 27 2008, 09:14 AM~10513395
> *DALLAS!!!! set up our rides lastnight. lotta rides, looking nice too. the fellas waxed my car yesterday and that shit looks like a new car...no bullshittin! i havent waxed it sence i had it painted..i was missing out.
> ill post some pics when i get back.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need to get off my ass and fix my brakes so I can pull mine out of the garage.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 27 2008, 08:22 PM~10516860
> *I need to get off my ass and fix my brakes so I can pull mine out of the garage.
> *


Long time no talk to mayne fix that elco and roll it homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I just need to replace my master cylinder and then I need to figure out why my front cylinder keeps getting stuck. I think my donut might be bent causeing the cylinder to sit crooked.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I ordered some new head lights today.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 27 2008, 09:41 PM~10517001
> *I ordered some new head lights today.
> 
> 
> ...


post some night pics to show how they look :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Apr 27 2008, 08:42 PM~10517016
> *post some night pics to show how they look :thumbsup:
> *


It will probally be a couple weeks before they get here and I get them installed. But I will post them when I get done.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 27 2008, 08:44 PM~10517030
> *It will probally be a couple weeks before they get here and I get them installed. But I will post them when I get done.
> *


Thats what I have in my ride I love em. Good luck on the hydro problem sometimes it can be a drag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Are your parking/runing light next to the head lights original or where did the come from? I need new ones.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 27 2008, 08:55 PM~10517147
> *Are your parking/runing light next to the head lights original or where did the come from? I need new ones.
> *


I cut the face of the lense off and glued on some clear plexiglass so they look like the new style euro ones.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

throw some HIDs on that bitch


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the xenon lights I don't have the halos


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

well step it up they are only $100 now shipped u wont be dissapointed


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Heres a little video, just messin' around today...
elcovideo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 28 2008, 04:42 AM~10519399
> *well step it up they are only $100 now shipped u wont be dissapointed
> *


I just ordered some Halo's for my friend that fit an elco and shipped was like 30 bux


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

naw naw HIDs like what a BMW an the high end cars got


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 28 2008, 09:53 AM~10520369
> *Heres a little video, just messin' around today...
> elcovideo
> *


Cool Video and cool music you got style homie. Thats a nice elco If I lived where you do I would of jumped all over that bitch tooo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Apr 28 2008, 01:42 PM~10522483
> *naw naw HIDs like what a BMW an the high end cars got
> *


Post a pic of them the ones that fit elcos????


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2008, 02:43 PM~10522491
> *Cool Video and cool music you got style homie. Thats a nice elco If I lived where you do I would of jumped all over that bitch tooo
> *



thanks gee  i really gotta charge these batterys, and then mo' fun...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 27 2008, 09:12 PM~10517297
> *I cut the face of the lense off and glued on some clear plexiglass so they look like the new style euro ones.
> *


Can I get a close up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10525904
> *Can I get a close up.
> *


Sure you can I'll send you a pm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 27 2008, 07:41 PM~10517001
> *I ordered some new head lights today.
> 
> 
> ...


jocker...
:uh:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2008, 03:44 PM~10522502
> *Post a pic of them the ones that fit elcos????
> *


HIDs


these go in that headlight conversion you have


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2008, 09:02 PM~10527036
> *jocker...
> :uh:
> *


Bitch you were riding my nuts when you decided you wanted an El Camino. I was rollin my el Camino when you were in 2nd grade. :twak: So fuck yo lights.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

couple of pics from sunday...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good zachlovely


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

so....guess who got first place in my first show...........ill give you 2 guesses.....












ME SUCKAS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats Noah :thumbsup:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 29 2008, 10:13 PM~10536276
> *so....guess who got first place in my first show...........ill give you 2 guesses.....
> 
> ME SUCKAS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


its the sweet a arms ....................................nahhhhhh

that fukka looks good noah congrats :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 30 2008, 03:13 AM~10536276
> *so....guess who got first place in my first show...........ill give you 2 guesses.....
> 
> 
> ...


And guess how also drove it to dallas and back on them 13's. :biggrin: you a real ridda noah so i guess i can try and over look the pink shirt thang. :biggrin: Wait till the rear end is golded out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 30 2008, 03:13 AM~10536276
> *so....guess who got first place in my first show...........ill give you 2 guesses.....
> 
> 
> ...


And guess how also drove it to dallas and back on them 13's. :biggrin: you a real ridda noah so i guess i can try and over look the pink shirt thang. :biggrin: Wait till the rear end is golded out.
And i think another elco from the same club and done at the same shop won best of show. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10527296
> *Bitch you were riding my nuts when you decided you wanted an El Camino. I was rollin my el Camino when you were in 2nd grade.  :twak: So fuck yo lights.
> *


OHHHHH WOW...
I PAINTED YOUR ELCO.. SO KISS MY ASS WHITE BOY...

DAMN YOUR OLD..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69+Apr 29 2008, 08:27 PM~10536462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys. i was pumped. BUT, there was no compotition.  easy win. but a great start.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 29 2008, 08:44 PM~10536784
> *And guess how also drove it to dallas and back on them 13's. :biggrin: you a real ridda noah so i guess i can try and over look the pink shirt thang. :biggrin: Wait till the rear end is golded out.
> And i think another elco from the same club and done at the same shop won best of show. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thanks holmes. :biggrin: ...you know....pussy is pink and im PRETTY sure you like it, so... :dunno:  
and yeah, naturally high took home best in show!!! that car is too sick!!! amazing! thank god we were in different classes. :biggrin: im glad were on the same team :cheesy:




edit: spell check


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats noah!!
what wrong with pink
my pinstriping is pink i mean magenta


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

See tha "magenta"


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah! and i LOVE IT!!!!

thanks man. really, there was only 3 elcos in the hole show.
but, by the next show ill have some other goodies added, so well see.
thanks agin.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Right on Noah I think those doorhandles took you over the top thats why you won


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 29 2008, 08:13 PM~10536276
> *so....guess who got first place in my first show...........ill give you 2 guesses.....
> 
> 
> ...


i did fool... :0 daam show off... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Apr 30 2008, 08:31 PM~10546220
> *i did fool... :0 daam show off... :biggrin:
> *


post some pics of yours at the show


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

This thread needs more BELCAMINO! :0 :uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Heres the Cut. Primerized.... door jams and the lids will be painted tomorrow. Doors, tomorrow night... and the rest of the car will be sent to the paint shop on the weekend.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 30 2008, 08:57 PM~10547359
> *Heres the Cut. Primerized.... door jams and the lids will be painted tomorrow. Doors, tomorrow night... and the rest of the car will be sent to the paint shop on the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah. i bet youre excited. i know im pumped to see it!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 30 2008, 04:47 PM~10544739
> *Right on Noah I think those doorhandles took you over the top thats why you won
> *


i think youre right. thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Apr 30 2008, 07:31 PM~10546220
> *i did fool... :0 daam show off... :biggrin:
> *


yeah, yeah, yeah........MR. "BEST IN SHOW"..... :twak: :guns: :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 30 2008, 09:47 PM~10547976
> *hell yeah. i bet youre excited. i know im pumped to see it!
> *


Yep. I just hope the red pearl wont be over the top. Its not being done by no bullshitter either, pretty good friend of mine... knows where Im coming from with the idea, so we'll see. Then I have a few designs Id like to tie in too. Dont know about any stripping though, with the pearl when the sun hits it will almost be like a "moving pinstripe". 

.....Then I get to save for the interior, rims and door handles! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Apr 30 2008, 10:47 PM~10548564
> *Yep. I just hope the red pearl wont be over the top. Its not being done by no bullshitter either, pretty good friend of mine... knows where Im coming from with the idea, so we'll see. Then I have a few designs Id like to tie in too. Dont know about any stripping though, with the pearl when the sun hits it will almost be like a "moving pinstripe".
> 
> .....Then I get to save for the interior, rims and door handles! :cheesy:
> *


well, im sure it will blow some fuckin minds.
the interior and rims will be nice........handles.........yeeeah.um, i dunno........


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 30 2008, 11:32 PM~10548875
> *handles.........yeeeah.um, i dunno........
> *


 :uh: HATER :angry: 
And Im thinking I might being doing the lid on the bucket of the conti kit too.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

hey i wanna get a billet grill for my 84 front end. were can i get one? with the bars fairly tight together?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 1 2008, 06:45 AM~10549672
> *:uh:  HATER  :angry:
> And Im thinking I might being doing the lid on the bucket of the conti kit too.
> *


whats that?? Do you have a pic to post to show us an idea of what your talking about?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 1 2008, 06:11 AM~10549740
> *hey i wanna get a billet grill for my 84 front end. were can i get one? with the bars fairly tight together?
> *


theelcaminostore.com


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2008, 06:38 AM~10549842
> *whats that?? Do you have a pic to post to show us an idea of what your talking about?
> *


 i think thats where the wheel is incased in the 5th wheel conversion kit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 1 2008, 04:46 PM~10553787
> *i think thats where the wheel is incased in the 5th wheel conversion kit
> *


Oh so no rim showing just a cover??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2008, 04:23 PM~10554042
> *Oh so no rim showing just a cover??
> *


let me see what this majic 8 ball says :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 1 2008, 06:38 AM~10549842
> *whats that?? Do you have a pic to post to show us an idea of what your talking about?
> *


theres this..... but think of it without the bucket or ring engraved. basically im looking at the top part that the plastic sits on and the ring bolts into.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

what it comes down to... since i dont like huge amounts of the engraving, but, i like how it sets it off, it'll be that part of the kit; the door handles, and the angle chrome that sits just before the front wheel well.
im talking about the bottom piece in this pic;









and then for the last things to install in the coming months..... these...










GONNA BE MAKING BITCHES WET I TELLS YA!



....oh and then i have some new flowmasters in the garage (super 44s) and i'll be changing the headers in my car too!
and Oldsmobilefanatic is gonna be working on the rims. White spokes, red nips.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 29 2008, 08:13 PM~10536276
> *so....guess who got first place in my first show...........ill give you 2 guesses.....
> ME SUCKAS!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 god damn rights! 

see... those door handles paid off. :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma+May 1 2008, 06:30 PM~10554934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gottdamnn righ!
looks like you got some good things in the works. coming along.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 1 2008, 09:56 PM~10556927
> *man!! thats just wayyyyy too much!!! i like some engraving but that just looks sorta bad..personally.
> *


nah, thats what I thought too. thats why i like the engraving as an accent. Its one of those things that can look sexy when used in small doses, but, can look ridiculous if used "too much"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 1 2008, 11:17 PM~10557132
> *nah, thats what I thought too. thats why i like the engraving as an accent. Its one of those things that can look sexy when used in small doses, but, can look ridiculous if used "too much"
> *


The cutty is gonna look nice bro I can't wait to see it painted with those new wheels your talking about


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going rollin...dead batts and all that!!!!


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

Yo Noah, congrats on the Texas show! 

top secret BuickCamino photos:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@May 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10572049
> *Yo Noah, congrats on the Texas show!
> 
> top secret BuickCamino photos:
> ...


thanks! and, holyshittt!


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)




----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 4 2008, 09:36 PM~10575812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice. the roll pan looks good on this one.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

man!...i just took a cruise through this topic (pages 150-170) and i havent been in the files in a long time. boy, there is some funny shit in here about those handles......which i now own!!! (most hated and el fagtazmo :0  ):biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: . just some serious comedy goin down over some things.
theres also a car in here that i was begging the dude for some parts off of and im bout to buy it tomorrow...( i think. hopefully its what i need) . funny how shit works out. 
hope things are goin well for you guys..mosthated and fantazmo..being the weather is starting to warm up. cant wait to see some new photos from you fellas.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

nice one ANT.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 5 2008, 08:39 AM~10578220
> *nice one ANT.
> *


wheres my money foo.. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just bought another elco but it has no title and somebody welded the back bumper on it so it's a parts car


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 4 2008, 10:41 PM~10576427
> *man!...i just took a cruise through this topic (pages 150-170) and i havent been in the files in a long time. boy, there is some funny shit in here about those handles......which i now own!!! (most hated and el fagtazmo :0   ):biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: . just some serious comedy goin down over some things.
> theres also a car in here that i was begging the dude for some parts off of and im bout to buy it tomorrow...( i think. hopefully its what i need) . funny how shit works out.
> hope things are goin well for you guys..mosthated and fantazmo..being the weather is starting to warm up. cant wait to see some new photos from you fellas.
> *


HEY I SEE THAT YOU CAN TAKE THOSE HOMOSEXUAL DOOR HANDLES AND SHOVE EM!!!

SAME AS THAT FIRST PLACE TROPHY TOO. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 5 2008, 09:39 AM~10578220
> *nice one ANT.
> *


X2


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@May 4 2008, 09:38 PM~10575829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just cummed. You know what would look gooder on that? A set of engraved door handles.... chorme ones. Not like those fagtastik ones that noah has.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 5 2008, 08:32 PM~10584156
> *I just cummed. You know what would look gooder on that? A set of engraved door handles.... chorme ones. Not like those fagtastik ones that noah has.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SO, i guess you have no hard feelings to express.... :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 5 2008, 09:56 PM~10585156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SO, i guess you have no hard feelings to express.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:
lmao, none at all bro.
the asshats at the paint shop STILL have the car in there, been about a month now and shits still in primer. :angry: 



someones about to get pissed off......again.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 5 2008, 11:12 PM~10585338
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> lmao, none at all bro.
> the asshats at the paint shop STILL have the car in there, been about a month now and shits still in primer. :angry:
> ...


Your car has been at the shop for a month damn has it been that long it seems like just the other day you were taking it in


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2008, 10:13 PM~10585361
> *Your car has been at the shop for a month damn has it been that long it seems like just the other day you were taking it in
> *


yea, taking it in to the shop. its been in two shops. body shop/paint shop. one shop wasnt gonna do the full work to it. said they "didnt like to paint". so i had to then bring it to the "paint shop" well its May... I broguht it in to the paint shop about April 5? so yea, thats a month now. total of 6 months that its been nekkid.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 5 2008, 10:17 PM~10585398
> *yea, taking it in to the shop. its been in two shops. body shop/paint shop. one shop wasnt gonna do the full work to it. said they "didnt like to paint". so i had to then bring it to the "paint shop" well its May... I broguht it in to the paint shop about April 5? so yea, thats a month now. total of 6 months that its been nekkid.
> *


when i took mine to get its paint, they said it would be bout 3 weeks TOPS!
and as usual, it took just under two months. all i could do since the day i dropped it off was dream about what it would look like. three and a half weeks later, all i could dream about was stabbing dude and the bitch that birthed him!
it sucks when your pumped to get something and it takes twice as long.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

also, just bought another elco today. got alot of parts on my hands. better start hittin me up before i part all this shit out to zach lovely. the body is strait as fuuuck! bumpers are nice, bezels are great, and im ready to part it out.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah+May 5 2008, 10:25 PM~10585460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  wicked. i cant seem to find one in my parts. you get the old farts who like to keep shit on their property so it can rust. i also found a 59 Bel Air and the guy told me to get off his property and all i wanted to do was ask if he wanted to sell it. buncha fuckers.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

well.....FUCK THEM and FUCK THEM!


why no shipski to canada? whats the biggie?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:dunno: maybe we're too ruthless and it offends him?


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely+May 5 2008, 08:39 AM~10578220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 5 2008, 04:34 PM~10581783
> *I just bought another elco but it has no title and somebody welded the back bumper on it so it's a parts car
> *


post them pics foo. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

son of a bitch...

so i just went to the "paint shop" today, check this out, my car is sitting OUTSIDE while its raining, it wasnt sealed properly, and the back bumper is bent.


FUCK


and "the boss" wasnt there so i couldnt yell at those fucking asshats. said a sarcastic comment to their shit body man, now i'll be going back in the afternoon and yelling at the bosses hindu ass to fix my shit repaint what work he did do and then i'll be taking it up to my airbrush buddies place and he can do all of the final paint work.

GOD DAMNIT! :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 6 2008, 10:41 AM~10588754
> *son of a bitch...
> 
> so i just went to the "paint shop" today, check this out, my car is sitting OUTSIDE while its raining, it wasnt sealed properly, and the back bumper is bent.
> ...


Dam that sucks! You get any pics of it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 6 2008, 10:33 AM~10588173
> *post them pics foo. :biggrin:
> *


I will I will it's at a friends house so hold up


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Me and my son at cinco do mayo show...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 6 2008, 10:43 AM~10588777
> *Dam that sucks! You get any pics of it?
> *


No. I was too steamed to worry about it, the first time I just had to walk away.
When I went back to the place I called the guy outside and told him whats up. It came down to him agreeing with everything I said... Tells me to go back this Thursday and things will be painted and everything will be cleaned up. So we'll see. I'll throw some update pics up Thursday night. Lets hope this asshole comes through. :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 6 2008, 06:51 PM~10592776
> *No. I was too steamed to worry about it, the first time I just had to walk away.
> When I went back to the place I called the guy outside and told him whats up. It came down to him agreeing with everything I said... Tells me to go back this Thursday and things will be painted and everything will be cleaned up. So we'll see. I'll throw some update pics up Thursday night. Lets hope this asshole comes through. :angry:
> *


I hope so I know what it's like to get jacked around it sux


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 6 2008, 05:51 PM~10592776
> *No. I was too steamed to worry about it, the first time I just had to walk away.
> When I went back to the place I called the guy outside and told him whats up. It came down to him agreeing with everything I said... Tells me to go back this Thursday and things will be painted and everything will be cleaned up. So we'll see. I'll throw some update pics up Thursday night. Lets hope this asshole comes through. :angry:
> *


daaaaamn son, that shit pisses me off! sometimes , i mean, just to calm MY nerves a little,..i like to perform a little murder. i mean just to the people that fired me all up in the first place. it doesnt work for everyone but for me, it changes my hole attitude up, damn near instantly. just be carefull how you do it. thats all. good luck with all that bullshit braaa! keep us posted.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 5 2008, 05:40 PM~10581409
> *wheres my money foo.. :0
> *


Where's my goodies? :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 7 2008, 07:54 AM~10597603
> *Where's my goodies? :biggrin:
> *


its all over your ride.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Mosthated.... this is whats up...  
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QQAdIdZ50346306


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

when i was paintin my shit..



























buffed out









and now im gone pycho..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 7 2008, 06:45 PM~10602869
> *Mosthated.... this is whats up...
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-c...QQAdIdZ50346306
> *


It's for sale then???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

why not? :biggrin:


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

damnit Noah, fix that crumbling paint behind the front bumper!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH_@May 8 2008, 01:33 PM~10608836
> *damnit Noah, fix that crumbling paint behind the front bumper!
> *


He needed to put that plastic bond first before painting then the paint won't flake off it'll make it somewhat bendable


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

P.S. The A-arms look FRESH


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2008, 12:50 PM~10608996
> *He needed to put that plastic bond first before painting then the paint won't flake off it'll make it somewhat bendable
> *


whatchoo talkin bout willis????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MichaelH+May 8 2008, 12:33 PM~10608836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS PEANUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 8 2008, 03:02 PM~10609595
> *whatchoo talkin bout willis????
> *


I'm talking about the stuff you wipe on to plastic parts before you paint them that way the paint makes a bond with the plastic


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 18, 2007)

plasti-dip that fucker


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+May 8 2008, 02:13 PM~10609643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wha? :uh: where i gets it?


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2008, 09:43 AM~10607651
> *It's for sale then???
> *


YOU KNOW IT SON! Thats the final 7gs I need so I can come down and slap ya in the face with a wad of bills. :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  waz up


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799+May 8 2008, 06:52 PM~10611586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FOOL!!!! WHERE THA FUCK DID YOU COME FROM?? THAT SHIT IS SIIIICK!!!! DAMN, IM FEELING IT!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

que paso gente!  :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

whats the belly got? huh, huh, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

from az vato! haven't showed this till sept. still working on it!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

just a peek!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

more...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

the beds all done but i got to download the pics. till i get home i'm at work at the time lol lol


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

go to myspace.com/biggjorge


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2008, 09:15 PM~10612180
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: THATS THE HOMIE JORGE ABOUT TIME YOU CAME TO LAY IT LOW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2008, 07:54 PM~10611964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK! Just the motivation I needed!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10611945
> *from az vato! haven't showed this till sept. still working on it!
> *


Whats up dog I talked to you on Cardomain I have the red elco I posted pics of your elco already :cheesy: it's so many pages back I can't remember but I took the pics off of Cardomain


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 8 2008, 03:59 PM~10609932
> *VVVdoes he know what hes talkin bout............willis?VVV
> wha?  :uh: where i gets it?
> *


I don't know about willis but I know what I'm talking about  You can probably get it at any paint shop or possibly at Napa bro I'll ask my homeboy the name of it tomorrow and when I find out I'll pm you


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 8 2008, 07:21 PM~10611308
> *YOU KNOW IT SON! Thats the final 7gs I need so I can come down and slap ya in the face with a wad of bills. :0  :0  :0
> *


I'll have her cleaned up waiting for you bro you have to take me for my last cruise though


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2008, 09:34 PM~10613024
> *I don't know about willis but I know what I'm talking about   You can probably get it at any paint shop or possibly at Napa bro I'll ask my homeboy the name of it tomorrow and when I find out I'll pm you
> *


cool. thanks wil......larry :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 8 2008, 11:10 PM~10613291
> *cool. thanks wil......larry :biggrin:
> *


No problem bro I had the same problem the first time painting my ride the next time we used that shit on those pieces and on the fender wells and they still look good bro


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2008, 10:17 PM~10613353
> *No problem bro I had the same problem the first time painting my ride the next time we used that shit on those pieces and on the fender wells and they still look good bro
> *


thats good to hear. im gonna repaint the car agin this winter anyway. i just bought that elco that yetti had with the green undies. puttin that frame under my ride when i redo the paint. its a really nice frame.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> Good deal I think the 81 is the nices one of all in my opinion


Here's another old pic. :biggrin: 








[/quote]



from this........


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 8 2008, 08:05 PM~9643471
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




and this......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

to this...
.
.
.
.










and this...
.
.
.
.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fella. and cut me a good price.
BUT...no drive shaft


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 8 2008, 11:21 PM~10613381
> *thats good to hear. im gonna repaint the car agin this winter anyway.  i just bought that elco that yetti had with the green undies. puttin that frame under my ride when i redo the paint. its a really nice frame.
> *


Sounds cool you gonna paint your car the same color? WOW how the looks of a car can change bro


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 8 2008, 09:30 PM~10612983
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THATS THE HOMIE JORGE ABOUT TIME YOU CAME TO LAY IT LOW
> *


X2 Whats up homie?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2008, 10:51 PM~10613601
> *Sounds cool you gonna paint your car the same color? WOW how the looks of a car can change bro
> *


yeah. as close as i can. the flake on my ride was done in an oldschool fashion and im not really feeling it. i wanna do lots of micro flake. its kinda ragity lookin when you start to REALLY look at it.

and yeah. that thing was sitting in mud and looked like the barn was built around it. it had its own little casket. that shit definately looks dead. :cheesy: 
its all good though, im gonna drop some spice back on the frame (which is about the only reason i bought it anyway.)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 9 2008, 09:58 AM~10615563
> *yeah. as close as i can. the flake on my ride was done in an oldschool fashion and im not really feeling it. i wanna do lots of micro flake. its kinda ragity lookin when you start to REALLY look at it.
> 
> and yeah. that thing was sitting in mud and looked like the barn was built around it. it had its own little casket.  that shit definately looks dead. :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 9 2008, 09:58 AM~10615563
> *yeah. as close as i can. the flake on my ride was done in an oldschool fashion and im not really feeling it. i wanna do lots of micro flake. its kinda ragity lookin when you start to REALLY look at it.
> 
> and yeah. that thing was sitting in mud and looked like the barn was built around it. it had its own little casket.  that shit definately looks dead. :cheesy:
> ...


Yeah getting it in there was a pain in the ass. :angry: I'm sure getting out was just as bad if not worse.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 9 2008, 12:39 PM~10617280
> *Yeah getting it in there was a pain in the ass. :angry:  I'm sure getting out was just as bad if not worse.
> *


shoo, i went with bout 5 fellas to push 'n pull cause i new the engine was out. with the help it wasnt that bad. all6 of us including jamie, push it on the trailer in one motion.
i dont think map quest could have even got us there.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 9 2008, 12:39 AM~10613812
> *X2 Whats up homie?
> *


WAZ UP LOCO?  I'M RIDING SOLO FOR NOW :cheesy: BUT SOCIETY CC HIT ME UP :biggrin: BUT I'M GOING TO TAKE IT SLOW AT THIS TIME


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2008, 10:32 PM~10613011
> *Whats up dog I talked to you on Cardomain I have the red elco I posted pics of your elco already :cheesy:  it's so many pages back I can't remember but I took the pics off of Cardomain
> *


THANKS 4 LOOKING OUT VATO :biggrin: YOU STILL HAVEN'T SOLD YOUR ELCO? :uh:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

MY DAILY DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

up for sale homiez


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

waz up roller!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 9 2008, 08:57 PM~10620164
> *THANKS 4 LOOKING OUT VATO  :biggrin:  YOU STILL HAVEN'T SOLD YOUR ELCO? :uh:
> *


Not yet but now sweat to me I really like the car so it's all good how you been???


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0  :0


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 8 2008, 10:21 PM~10613381
> *thats good to hear.
> *


I hear you heard some news. :biggrin: 
I hope theres not gonna be any strings for the transport though. _Transport Canada_ can be quite the dicks sometimes.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 10 2008, 05:51 PM~10625018
> *I hear you heard some news.  :biggrin:
> I hope theres not gonna be any strings for the transport though. Transport Canada can be quite the dicks sometimes.
> *


yeah, a little birdie told me some shit. all i have to say is, you BETTER keep those mirriors!!! :biggrin: good luck!!! hope it works out for the both of you!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 10 2008, 09:52 PM~10626261
> *:wave: WHATS UP!
> 
> 
> ...


holy moly! you got some things goin on there. what the f are you gonna put in the front of that thing?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 10 2008, 10:12 PM~10626368
> *yeah, a little birdie told me some shit. all i have to say is, you BETTER keep those mirriors!!! :biggrin:  good luck!!! hope it works out for the both of you!!
> *


oh no worries about that. taking a look at both types on the elco... bullets hands down. :biggrin: 

but lets keep this on the d'l. wanna keep it a secret sorta like a gift thats gonna smack me in the face when i look out the window the next day. im not gonna believe it. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 10 2008, 10:40 PM~10626551
> *oh no worries about that. taking a look at both types on the elco... bullets hands down. :biggrin:
> 
> but lets keep this on the d'l. wanna keep it a secret sorta like a gift thats gonna smack me in the face when i look out the window the next day. im not gonna believe it. :biggrin:
> *


not a problem. hope it works. thats would be dumb fresh! :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by noah_@May 10 2008, 10:57 PM~10626649
> *hope it works.
> *


sonuvabish..... looks like i'll pack up some clothes in a back pack tomorrow and start walking.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 10 2008, 11:36 PM~10626820
> *:0
> sonuvabish..... looks like i'll pack up some clothes in a back pack tomorrow and start walking.
> 
> ...


well, verses the loot and walking.....id say spend that fetty. i will say ive done some long range hitch hiking and its actually pretty fun...for the most part. also you dont hafta pitch in gas money and 9 times outta 10, they buy you food and drinks.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@May 9 2008, 10:10 PM~10621276
> *:0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 10 2008, 10:14 PM~10626383
> *holy moly! you got some things goin on there. what the f are you gonna put in the front of that thing?
> *


I am building a custom grill that goes all the way down like the old licolns :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@May 9 2008, 10:10 PM~10621276
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 Nice!!!!! I'm lookin' into getting one now... See ya at the top... TTT!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 11 2008, 09:11 AM~10627694
> *I am building a custom grill that goes all the way down like the old licolns :biggrin:
> *


that'll be something different can't wait to see it done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 10 2008, 11:12 PM~10626368
> *yeah, a little birdie told me some shit. all i have to say is, you BETTER keep those mirriors!!! :biggrin:  good luck!!! hope it works out for the both of you!!
> *


It has regular mirrors on it there the bullet ones but there candy red I already told Chris that the engraved ones aren't on it no more the pics on page 11 of my for sale topic are very well updated on how it looks


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2008, 09:56 AM~10628122
> *that'll be something different can't wait to see it done
> *


xduecey


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

for sale


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 11 2008, 11:11 AM~10628486
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STILL HAVENT POSTED A PRICE!!!! here or the vehicle section!
whats the tag?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow Turbo Elco
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/671020662.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/670813652.html


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@May 11 2008, 01:11 PM~10628486
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that aint bad. i was just wondering.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 11 2008, 06:09 PM~10630149
> *that aint bad. i was just wondering.
> *


NO MAMES, I WAS JUST WONDERING


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 11 2008, 09:57 AM~10628131
> *It has regular mirrors on it there the bullet ones but there candy red I already told Chris that the engraved ones aren't on it no more
> *


 :0 


 


:angry: 
BAH! I dont remember that, but I went and looked at page 11 and you're right so it must be true. Ah well not like I cant gold the ones I have sitting here. :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 10 2008, 10:52 PM~10626261
> *:wave: WHATS UP!
> 
> 
> ...


waz up?  the work on your elco is coming out nice! what club your from? :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 12 2008, 12:38 PM~10636276
> *waz up?   the work on your elco is coming out nice! what club your from? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks alot man.I'm from Sinful Wayz car club


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 12 2008, 03:05 PM~10636889
> *Thanks alot man.I'm from Sinful Wayz car club
> *


Don't forget to keep posting pics as you progress :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 12 2008, 03:05 PM~10636889
> *Thanks alot man.I'm from Sinful Wayz car club
> *


SO WHEN YOU THINKING OF FINISHING THIS BABY?  LOVE THE WORK!
THAT'S SO DIFFIDENT! :0 POST SOME MORE PIC WHEN YOUR DONE! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 12 2008, 04:26 PM~10637846
> *SO WHEN YOU THINKING OF FINISHING THIS BABY?   LOVE THE WORK!
> THAT'S SO DIFFIDENT!  :0 POST SOME MORE PIC WHEN YOUR DONE! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!  :biggrin:
> *


I well.Thanks alot. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 12 2008, 04:26 PM~10637846
> *SO WHEN YOU THINKING OF FINISHING THIS BABY?   LOVE THE WORK!
> THAT'S SO DIFFIDENT!  :0 POST SOME MORE PIC WHEN YOUR DONE! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!  :biggrin:
> *


I cant quite make out what you're trying to say.... can you please type bigger?


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)

does any body have an el camino for sale???????????????????????


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 12 2008, 02:05 PM~10636889
> *Thanks alot man.I'm from Sinful Wayz car club
> *


Sup homie. You still live at the same place?


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 12 2008, 07:00 PM~10639126
> *Sup homie. You still live at the same place?
> *


I moved over to cottonwood lane behind horizon.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 12 2008, 06:02 PM~10638131
> *I cant quite make out what you're trying to say.... can you please type bigger?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
DAMN!!!!! ONLY 10 G'S??????????


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 13 2008, 12:30 PM~10644603
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> DAMN!!!!! ONLY 10 G'S??????????
> *


thats all :cheesy: Hey azrdr thats a firme elco


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 13 2008, 01:13 PM~10644848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lLovely!  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

photoshop time the top one is the real color of the car


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 07:47 PM~10649141
> *photoshop time the top one is the real color of the car
> 
> 
> ...


I think the lime green looks sick as fuck man! :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10649675
> *I think the lime green looks sick as fuck man! :worship:
> *


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 08:46 PM~10649700
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 13 2008, 09:48 PM~10649722
> *:thumbsup:
> *


So when will your elco be finished?


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:06 PM~10649917
> *So when will your elco be finished?
> *


I'm trying to get the interior finished but my homie is working on alot of cars right now so i'm doing what i can until his shop is clear but it well take me another year or so to get it done .Times or tight when you got 6 boys! :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10650332
> *I'm trying to get the interior finished but my homie is working on alot of cars right now so i'm doing what i can until his shop is clear but it well take me another year or so to get it done .Times or tight when you got 6 boys! :happysad:
> *


Damn 6boys I wouldn't have any low low and I'd be living in a cardboard box :0 Do your thing bro


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:42 PM~10650365
> *Damn 6boys I wouldn't have any low low and I'd be living in a cardboard box :0  Do your thing bro
> *


I have not had a low low in some time and it was just above a box until a year ago and the wife whats MORE :loco: :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 13 2008, 10:48 PM~10650425
> *I have not had a low low in some time and it was just above a box until a year ago and the wife whats MORE :loco:  :happysad:
> *


You know how women are bro


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> You know how women are bro
> [/quo
> 
> BOY DO I!!! :machinegun:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > You know how women are bro
> > [/quo
> >
> > BOY DO I!!! :machinegun:
> ...


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 09:57 PM~10650550
> *wait a minute bro I was just thinking does she want more house, more stuff, or more kids???
> *


All of the above!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 13 2008, 10:59 PM~10650581
> *All of the above!
> *


Oh snap I better be happy my woman has had the same car for 11 years and is not complaining and we only have one kid and she hasn't mentioned another....


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 10:00 PM~10650593
> *Oh snap I better be happy my woman has had the same car for 11 years and is not complaining and we only have one kid and she hasn't mentioned another....
> *


 :worship: So lucky!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

When putting in the euro headlight which ones you use the caprice or celebirty(sp)


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 13 2008, 10:02 PM~10650613
> *:worship: So lucky!
> *


damm i got 1 kid and a ton of bills thought i had it bad 6 boys i am done u doing dam thang big homie hit me up friday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2008, 12:24 AM~10651133
> *When putting in the euro headlight which ones you use the caprice or celebirty(sp)
> *


I heard caprice but as ogdinoe1 he'll tell you he's cool


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 13 2008, 01:52 PM~10645511
> *thats all :cheesy: Hey azrdr thats a firme elco
> *



THANKS!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 14 2008, 11:22 AM~10653424
> *THANKS!!!
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 11:24 PM~10651133
> *When putting in the euro headlight which ones you use the caprice or celebirty(sp)
> *


Monte Carlo LS front ends is the only way to go. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 14 2008, 12:35 PM~10653997
> *Monte Carlo LS front ends is the only way to go. :0
> *


no it's not :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 01:05 PM~10654239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU REPAINTING THIS BABY? :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 14 2008, 07:17 PM~10656849
> *YOU REPAINTING THIS BABY? :0
> *


Selling it


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

What up!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2008, 06:52 PM~10611586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's the best El Camino I've seen in awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 12:03 PM~10654222
> *no it's not :biggrin:
> *


4euros :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@May 15 2008, 07:00 AM~10660338
> *Damn that's the best El Camino I've seen in awhile.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats a nice ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT for them Elcos ! i sure miss mine.....


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

that tangerine one is definately nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 15 2008, 12:28 PM~10662235
> *4euros :biggrin:
> *


I like just the headlight conversion only like ogdinoe1's that one is nice


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by t_durden_@May 15 2008, 08:00 AM~10660338
> *Damn that's the best El Camino I've seen in awhile.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS, IT TAKE A LOT OF WORK TO GET IT LOOKING LIKE THAT :biggrin: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 15 2008, 04:57 PM~10664229
> *that tangerine one is definately nice
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

[COLOR=orange]THIS IS A PIC OF THE BED[/COLOR] :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ahh man I love it


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 15 2008, 05:51 PM~10664574
> *ahh man I love it
> *


 FIRST TIME SHOWING IT WILL BE SOME TIME IN SEP. 08


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

85 ELCO TECHNIQUES AZ


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@May 15 2008, 05:01 PM~10664631
> *85 ELCO TECHNIQUES AZ
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ruben :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING ELCO TECHNIQUES CC


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

NICE ELCO HOMIE... LOOKING GOOD CARNAL!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 15 2008, 03:50 PM~10664562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 15 2008, 03:50 PM~10664562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

on the 85 elco the window trim on the back window you can change that trim to chrome? Cause mine is black trim.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 16 2008, 02:56 AM~10668736
> *on the 85 elco the window trim on the back window you can change that trim to chrome? Cause mine is black trim.
> *


Yes you can bro


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 03:51 PM~10672784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY 2 favorite cars in one pic.ARE YOU GOD! :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@May 15 2008, 10:42 PM~10667025
> *LOOKS GOOD!
> *


THANKS VATO! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 16 2008, 04:55 PM~10673047
> *MY 2 favorite cars in one pic.ARE YOU GOD! :worship:
> *


yeah!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 16 2008, 05:55 PM~10673047
> *MY 2 favorite cars in one pic.ARE YOU GOD! :worship:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 14 2008, 07:00 PM~10657199
> *What up!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GOING TO BE ONE BAD AZZ ELCO LOTS OF PROPZ  SKULL ELCO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 18 2008, 12:26 AM~10679473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@May 17 2008, 03:37 PM~10677758
> *THATS GOING TO BE ONE BAD AZZ ELCO LOTS OF PROPZ  SKULL ELCO
> *


Skull detail is legit...props...


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I HAVE SOME CHROME PARTS AND A SHAVED TAIL GATE FOR AN 78-87 EL CAMINO HIT ME UP


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 18 2008, 09:58 AM~10680196
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up bro?


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2008, 10:22 AM~10680266
> *Whats up bro?
> *


WAZ UP LOCOS! :roflmao: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 18 2008, 09:22 AM~10680266
> *Whats up bro?
> *


What up man!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hey dudes, hey!!! :cheesy: ELCO POWER!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 18 2008, 10:41 AM~10680546
> *hey dudes, hey!!! :cheesy:  ELCO POWER!!!!!! :rofl:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 18 2008, 11:41 AM~10680546
> *hey dudes, hey!!! :cheesy:  ELCO POWER!!!!!! :rofl:
> *


elco's are the best by far :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skull elco+May 18 2008, 10:46 AM~10680566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: AGREED!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Nov 26 2005, 08:10 PM~4281741
> *SHARKSIDE C.C. SAN JOSE NOR.CAL.
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 10 2008, 09:52 PM~10626261
> *:wave: WHATS UP!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 18 2008, 11:21 AM~10680482
> *WAZ UP LOCOS!  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


VATOS LOCOS for ever :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This topic isn't moving


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

Whatz up every body


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

More pics of the dash.




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 19 2008, 02:34 PM~10688045
> *More pics of the dash.
> 
> 
> ...



post bigger pics vato! lol :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

:biggrin: 

















:angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the way the skull is like biting where the stereo will be


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 19 2008, 07:04 AM~10685382
> *This topic isn't moving
> *


ive noticed! sorry, normally i post a'lotta crap but the good new is i FINALLY got to open my new shop today!!!! lots of hard and long work just paid off!!! and in only 6 months  but... :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 19 2008, 08:09 PM~10691696
> *post bigger pics vato! lol :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Jorge?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 20 2008, 01:43 AM~10694080
> *ive noticed! sorry, normally i post a'lotta crap but the good new is i FINALLY got to open my new shop today!!!! lots of hard and long work just paid off!!! and in only 6 months   but... :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good homie good luck with the business


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

'bout time, noah... now HOPEFULLY there wont be anymore of that northtown red tape!!!

congrats, let's ride sunday???


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@May 20 2008, 03:43 AM~10694236
> *Whats up Jorge?
> *


was craking big boy1 congrats on your boy placing at the tucson show! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 19 2008, 09:29 PM~10691930
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok now i can see your work! lol looking good  :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 20 2008, 11:48 AM~10696317
> *ok now i can see your work! lol looking good    :biggrin:
> *


 THANKS FOR THE PROPS! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 20 2008, 07:14 PM~10699579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2008, 08:26 PM~10700353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking for one like this when i got mine.I am still looking for one.
that shits PHAT AS FUCK. :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 20 2008, 09:35 PM~10700465
> *I was looking for one like this when i got mine.I am still looking for one.
> that shits PHAT AS FUCK. :0
> *


I kind of like it myself, Shit there was a 59 elco and it sold for like 1500 bux here in town needed to be restored but wasn't in bad condition.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2008, 08:58 PM~10700730
> *I kind of like it myself, Shit there was a 59 elco and it sold for like 1500 bux here in town needed to be restored but wasn't in bad condition.
> *


 :0 :angry:  


But on a side note... I heard some good news.  
And I think I need some more info from you to finish this paper work. We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 20 2008, 09:11 PM~10700914
> *:0  :angry:
> But on a side note... I heard some good news.
> And I think I need some more info from you to finish this paper work. We'll see. :biggrin:
> *


???????? :cheesy: ?????????????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+May 20 2008, 07:53 AM~10694903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks zach. sunday should be good. kinda depends, this past sunday i broke a seal in one of my lines from goin switch crazy wit the fellas. if i can get a little time before then to wrench some things, ill be down to smash the streets.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

dash looking good skull elco!


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@May 21 2008, 12:39 PM~10704910
> *dash looking good skull elco!
> *


 :biggrin: Thank for the props.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 20 2008, 08:58 PM~10700730
> *I kind of like it myself, Shit there was a 59 elco and it sold for like 1500 bux here in town needed to be restored but wasn't in bad condition.
> *


My ex father in law had 3 59 elcos 1 run and he sold all 3 for $5000 :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 20 2008, 10:11 PM~10700914
> *:0  :angry:
> But on a side note... I heard some good news.
> And I think I need some more info from you to finish this paper work. We'll see. :biggrin:
> *


Let me know and I hope that good news is CASH :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

4 sale real clean pm me if interested


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 21 2008, 06:20 PM~10707482
> *Let me know and I hope that good news is CASH :biggrin:
> *


For you....... pesos. Thats 10 000 pesos. Was that not what we agreed on??? Why are you changing your mind. :angry: 





:cheesy: 
Actually the answer is... YES!
I'll have to get ahold of you sometime on the phone too. The last bit of paper work is required by you. Its not much but I'll try and explain it, if not, I have a number for the broker Im dealing with.  

And once thats done, gimme like a week and I'll be down there. Gonna have to rearrange some shifts and things.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@May 22 2008, 06:52 PM~10715332
> *For you....... pesos. Thats 10 000 pesos. Was that not what we agreed on??? Why are you changing your mind. :angry:
> :cheesy:
> Actually the answer is... YES!
> ...


Good I only want cash like I said so call me so we can get this deal done. I only say that because I'm itching to do more work on it.......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY MOLDINGS THAT GO AROUND THE BED AND ROOF FOR SALE AND ALSO THE MOLDING THAT GOES AROUND THE BACK WINDOW

PM ME PLEASE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 22 2008, 06:10 PM~10715462
> *Good I only want cash like I said so call me so we can get this deal done. I only say that because I'm itching to do more work on it.......
> *


awwwwww, snap!!!!! :0


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

What up everyone, I haven't been on LIL for a while. I had to play catch up and read up from page 251. I see there are some new rides and members on this thread. :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 14 2008, 08:19 AM~10652585
> *I heard caprice but as ogdinoe1 he'll tell you he's cool
> *


I just removed those head light from the car and I am putting in the og lights back in.


All you guys got me inspired so I scraped up some money so I can get my interior redone. Its getting done in the same gray vinyl but replacing the blue tweed with gray suede. I'm just getting the seats, door panels and headliner done for now, I'll do the dash later on when I get some more cash. And I got a bed cover like Noah. :biggrin: I'll post some pics soon!!


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

COMING SOON TO THE 818


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

shoot. takin care of business. thanks larry!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@May 24 2008, 09:30 AM~10727017
> *shoot. takin care of business. thanks larry!
> *


You were being stash with the pics so somebody had to post them


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/attachmen...57522001591.jpg


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

elcamino with ls clip hopping


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

quick question.. how many mpg do elco's get?


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 26 2008, 09:35 PM~10742643
> *quick question.. how many mpg do elco's get?
> *


Are you asking about a V6 or V8?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@May 27 2008, 05:34 PM~10748187
> *Are you asking about a V6 or V8?
> *


It would be like your normal cutlass or regal wouldn't you say I mean don't know for sure but not very good


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@May 27 2008, 04:34 PM~10748187
> *Are you asking about a V6 or V8?
> *


either one, im planning on getting a daily driver but i dont know with these gas prices..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 27 2008, 10:19 PM~10750596
> *either one, im planning on getting a daily driver but i dont know with these gas prices..
> *


No Doubt


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

Cold blooded ridaz elco's


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@May 27 2008, 11:44 PM~10751836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


single double :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

a couple elcos from utah


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

MUTHAFUCKEN ELCO IS CLEAN CARNAL!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@May 28 2008, 10:36 PM~10759355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one also


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

brown / white....CLEAN BRO!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

For Sale.... 1959 Elco 3g's o.b.o. It's all there... P.M. me for info.....</span></span>


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Dozierman I thought you wanted a 59 impala , elco whatever now you gonna sell it how come?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2008, 01:36 PM~10763715
> *damn Dozierman I thought you wanted a 59 impala , elco whatever now you gonna sell it how come?
> *


Aww... too many projects... Gonna finish my 68 first and then come back to another one... If it doesn't sell, I'll keep it and finish it later... One Luv for the question... TTT!!!!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 27 2008, 05:00 PM~10748371
> *It would be like your normal cutlass or regal wouldn't you say I mean don't know for sure but not very good
> *


I'd say any where between 16 to 20 mpg. depending on engine and size wheels, if you are going to put some wheels on it.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 29 2008, 06:43 PM~10765412
> *Aww... too many projects...  Gonna finish my 68 first and then come back to another one... If it doesn't sell, I'll keep it and finish it later... One Luv for the question... TTT!!!!
> *


I understand that bro good luck on whatever you decide


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2008, 10:03 PM~10767736
> *I understand that bro good luck on whatever you decide
> *



Been thinkin'.... Since you said something Playa.... I may just make dat my next project... How many times are you gonna come across one of those... Ya gotta point. Ima build it in a few years so look for me. Got some ideals for it already that will bomb the Low-Low community like Pearl Harbor.. Thanks the question Playboy... Ya just saved one.... One Luv.. TTT!!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 30 2008, 12:01 PM~10771215
> *Been thinkin'.... Since you said something Playa.... I may just make dat my next project... How many times are you gonna come across one of those... Ya gotta point. Ima build it in a few years so look for me. Got some ideals for it already that will bomb the Low-Low community like Pearl Harbor.. Thanks the question Playboy... Ya just saved one.... One Luv.. TTT!!!!!!
> *


I'm glad to hear that and your right save it for another day just because you have it doesn't mean you have to fix it today or tomorrow. It's yours and you can just let it sit there until your ready for it finding one is one of the hardest parts and you have one. Good luck with it when you do decide to fix it


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

They Need to go!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412476


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just doing a little backyard boogie homies


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 11:44 AM~10771542
> *I'm glad to hear that and your right save it for another day just because you have it doesn't mean you have to fix it today or tomorrow. It's yours and you can just let it sit there until your ready for it finding one is one of the hardest parts and you have one. Good luck with it when you do decide to fix it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 09:00 PM~10774973
> *just doing a little backyard boogie homies
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 31 2008, 01:59 AM~10776677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 30 2008, 09:00 PM~10774973
> *just doing a little backyard boogie homies
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Whats up elco riders??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 31 2008, 03:59 AM~10776677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

is a cutty rear end the same as a elcos?...oh an update on regamino....180 degree suicide doors gettin started on this week


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jun 2 2008, 10:03 AM~10779682
> *is a cutty rear end the same as a elcos?...oh an update on regamino....180 degree suicide doors gettin started on this week
> *


Yup same shit I think the elco one is posi trac and the rest aren't but cutlass,regal,monte carlo all those have the same rear end


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is the rear end I'm putting in the elco I know it looks the same but look close it's different


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

well i can just change the guts right to make it posi? an whats yours out of?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

A sneak peek of the new interior. I still have to do the dash, carpet and cargo curtain.








Replaced these headlights....








back to the original lights. I think the originals look better. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Homie Tiny bustin out his Elco. The latest LS conversion Elco reppin the 760 North County San Diego!! 

























Still more to come!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10783568
> *Homie Tiny bustin out his Elco. The latest LS conversion Elco reppin the 760 North County San Diego!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumbsup: More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 2 2008, 10:51 PM~10784485
> *Looking good :thumbsup: More pics. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 2 2008, 09:51 PM~10784485
> *Looking good :thumbsup: More pics. :biggrin:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10783568
> *Homie Tiny bustin out his Elco. The latest LS conversion Elco reppin the 760 North County San Diego!!
> 
> 
> ...



wassup dogg??? your elcos lookin good too!!!
thanks for posting mine up!!!itll be different
by the indoor in september!MORE TO COME..


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

anyone know where i can find parts for an 82 elco im tying to make it look original


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Jun 3 2008, 06:12 AM~10785927
> *anyone know where i can find parts for an 82 elco im tying to make it look original
> *


elcaminostore.com
dixiemontecarlo.com
opgi.com

you should find what you need between these three, if not theres aways the junkyard. :0


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 3 2008, 01:20 AM~10785508
> *wassup dogg??? your elcos lookin good too!!!
> thanks for posting mine up!!!itll be different
> by the indoor in september!MORE TO COME..
> ...


can't wait to see!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 3 2008, 06:40 AM~10786030
> *can't wait to see!
> *



i found a grill that needs sum cleaning up,but its there!!lmk


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2008, 04:28 AM~10778710
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2...nice!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 3 2008, 09:16 AM~10786949
> *i found a grill that needs sum cleaning up,but its there!!lmk
> *


Thanks homie! yeah, I'll swing by in the next day or so. I'm taking the interior back on friday so homie can fix it, he was cool about it. I was about to take Omar for back up just in case homie got crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 2 2008, 07:52 PM~10783489
> *A sneak peek of the new interior. I still have to do the dash, carpet and cargo curtain.
> 
> 
> ...


OG LIGHTS LOOK BETTER


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree. it looks nice. good to see some new rides on here.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 2 2008, 06:52 PM~10783489
> *A sneak peek of the new interior. I still have to do the dash, carpet and cargo curtain.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.... KANT WAIT TO C IT IN PERSON....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 3 2008, 05:00 PM~10790493
> *Thanks homie! yeah, I'll swing by in the next day or so. I'm taking the interior back on friday so homie can fix it, he was cool about it. I was about to take Omar for back up just in case homie got crazy! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

shit my boy omar got chunk'ems!!!that fool can
shoot'em from the shoulders!!poor paisas!!!lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jun 2 2008, 06:26 PM~10782548
> *well i can just change the guts right to make it posi? an whats yours out of?
> *


Yeah you should be able to my original one was from this car and I added a rear disc brake conversion now this one I'm putting in it is a stock on out of a buick regal


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10793259
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> shit my boy omar got chunk'ems!!!that fool can
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION+Jun 3 2008, 05:09 PM~10790565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas!!


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jun 4 2008, 12:57 PM~10798250
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MUTHAFUCKEN ELCO IS CLEAN ASS FUCK HOMIE..... LOOKS GOOD CARNAL... KEEP UP THE WORK ECE...... :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 2 2008, 07:52 PM~10783489
> *A sneak peek of the new interior. I still have to do the dash, carpet and cargo curtain.
> 
> 
> ...


Seats look good :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i think some clear head lights, like my halos, would look sick on that EL CO


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10783568
> *Homie Tiny bustin out his Elco. The latest LS conversion Elco reppin the 760 North County San Diego!!
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any better pics of the guts. i love the dash :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 30 2008, 08:10 AM~10769978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit doesn't look healthy.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 29 2008, 10:35 AM~10762344
> *For Sale.... 1959 Elco 3g's o.b.o. It's all there... P.M. me for info.....</span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


damn man thatz my dream year EL CO but my money is tide up in EL Tiki Right now. you taking any trades cuz i've got a caddy and a buick i could trade


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 4 2008, 02:12 PM~10798394
> *Seats look good :biggrin:
> *


Thanx!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 2 2008, 09:51 PM~10784485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some more pix for all to feast on. :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends Car Club


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 4 2008, 08:39 PM~10801847
> *New Friends Car Club
> 
> 
> ...



NICE LOOKIN ELCO!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I really like that red elco but I'm a big fan of red anyhow :biggrin: Oh and to tinydog that green elco is beautiful I really like the green on it


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 4 2008, 09:38 PM~10801841
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like dat!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10800024
> *Here are some more pix for all to feast on. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cold blooded :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Jun 5 2008, 05:22 PM~10808027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:wow: this picture hurt my eyes 











that's one bad bitch


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10800024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I take it, he doesn't drive it, since it doesn't have any plates.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 5 2008, 02:05 AM~10803195
> *I really like that red elco but I'm a big fan of red anyhow :biggrin:  Oh and to tinydog that green elco is beautiful I really like the green on it
> *


thanks dogg!!!i remember you asked me to post pics of it up last year,but i ended up going on vacation for a minute,so know that shes almost done i thought id bust her out and give everyone a tease!!! :biggrin:she'll look alot different for the san diego indoor show and i hope everyone will like the shit imma do to her!!!i see you still got the bully!!!shes lookin good!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Jun 5 2008, 06:20 PM~10808403
> *cold blooded  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: im tryin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 5 2008, 10:15 PM~10810414
> *  :wow:  this picture hurt my eyes
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: thanks dogg


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 5 2008, 10:22 PM~10810458
> *I take it, he doesn't drive it, since it doesn't have any plates.
> *



:uh: you want me to screw them in my tailgate???


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 5 2008, 10:22 PM~10810458
> *I take it, he doesn't drive it, since it doesn't have any plates.
> *



:uh: you want me to screw them in my tailgate???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 5 2008, 11:54 PM~10810628
> *:uh:  you want me to screw them in my tailgate???
> *


put it on the bumper thats what I did


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:56 PM~10810639
> *put it on the bumper thats what I did
> *



im koo...fuck plates!!!ill sit it in my back glass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 5 2008, 10:53 PM~10810624
> *:uh:  you want me to screw them in my tailgate???
> *


I didn't say... "Hey that guy should screw a license plate to his tailgate." But it's nice to see lowrider being driven.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 5 2008, 10:58 PM~10810653
> *I didn't say... "Hey that guy should screw a license plate to his tailgate."  But it's nice to see lowrider being driven.
> *


why wouldnt i drive the piece of shit???
:roflmao: it got plates and its gonna be
drivin....thats the bitches first time out... :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 5 2008, 11:02 PM~10810672
> *why wouldnt i drive the piece of shit???
> :roflmao: it got plates and its gonna be
> drivin....thats the bitches first time out... :biggrin:
> *


Alright cool man. I'm just not a big fan of trailer queens. Clean ass Elky, though!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 5 2008, 11:03 PM~10810687
> *Alright cool man.  I'm just not a big fan of trailer queens.  Clean ass Elky, though!
> *


koo dogg...thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so who has elco fenders 4 sale;;;;1985;;let me no [email protected] big AL


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

The elco game is hard right now!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 5 2008, 10:58 PM~10810647
> *im koo...fuck plates!!!ill sit it in my back glass!!! :biggrin:
> *


Just hang it of the rear view mirror! :roflmao:

Thanks for the steering column.  Do you want some bumpers? If not I'm trashing them.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10800024
> *Here are some more pix for all to feast on. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 AM~10812944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT ALL IS CHANGED OUT TO GIVE IT THAT LS LOOK ?? *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 6 2008, 08:57 PM~10816548
> *Just hang it of the rear view mirror! :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for the steering column.    Do you want some bumpers? If not I'm trashing them.
> *


bring them by the shop and ill throw them in the storage.... :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 6 2008, 09:19 PM~10816672
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks dogg!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 6 2008, 09:25 PM~10816706
> *WHAT ALL IS CHANGED OUT TO GIVE IT THAT LS LOOK ??
> *


doors,fenders,front clip,bumper cover and hood.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 6 2008, 09:43 PM~10816798
> *doors,fenders,front clip,bumper cover and hood.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 5 2008, 11:58 PM~10810647
> *im koo...fuck plates!!!ill sit it in my back glass!!! :biggrin:
> *


my bad I like rolling and not getting fucked with


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 6 2008, 09:40 PM~10816781
> *bring them by the shop and ill throw them in the storage.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 7 2008, 06:25 AM~10817956
> *my bad I like rolling and not getting fucked with
> *


you know you better send me a copy of LRM if your car gets in it!  
soooooooo FINALLY WENT TO PAINT, heres a sneak peek of whats going on.
yep it was decided to go a straight pearl white, with extra white pearl. the red pearl, no matter what, would turn pink on me so I said fuck it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 7 2008, 07:48 PM~10820543
> *you know you better send me a copy of LRM if your car gets in it!
> soooooooo FINALLY WENT TO PAINT, heres a sneak peek of whats going on.
> yep it was decided to go a straight pearl white, with extra white pearl. the red pearl, no matter what, would turn pink on me so I said fuck it.
> *


You know it bro and yeah your probably right about it looking pink I kind of thought about it but wasn't sure. The pearl white though will definately be different and look killer. I seen this regal it's posted here in layitlow and it's pearl white with white wheels that fucker looked oh so clean


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 7 2008, 09:48 PM~10821414
> *You know it bro and yeah your probably right about it looking pink I kind of thought about it but wasn't sure. The pearl white though will definately be different and look killer. I seen this regal it's posted here in layitlow and it's pearl white with white wheels that fucker looked oh so clean
> *


:biggrin: 
Gonna be bringing it up for some red pins to. Not right away though, this has taken me 7 months to get this far.

And heres pics of the rims that I was keeping a secret... :biggrin: 


















No 3 bars. I figured they took away from it so I'll be using hex's with some red chips. Thanks to Oldsmobilefanatic.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 7 2008, 10:04 PM~10821487
> *:biggrin:
> Gonna be bringing it up for some red pins to. Not right away though, this has taken me 7 months to get this far.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 3 bars are killin it.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 7 2008, 10:11 PM~10821525
> *Yeah, the 3 bars are killin it.
> *


Yea man. Lookin like they take up the whole rim. The fatness of china 3 bars isnt the greatest.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 7 2008, 11:19 PM~10821550
> *Yea man. Lookin like they take up the whole rim. The fatness of china 3 bars isnt the greatest.
> *


The rims look good I seen them posted in the wheels and tires section I think


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chapo806 (Jan 21, 2008)

1978


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Here's my '79...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jun 8 2008, 07:38 PM~10825352
> *Here's my '79...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool looking it has a lot of attitude


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

Is there a separate "fest" for 70s elcos? Got two 72. One body on frame with roll cage, suspension...the other complete but a tree fell on the cabin.  
Bout to make a lowrod with some 315s out back probably.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10833134
> *ttt
> *


Wut up Tiny! Did you make it out to Corona on Sunday?


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jun 8 2008, 06:38 PM~10825352
> *Here's my '79...
> 
> 
> ...


this bastard looks mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Jun 9 2008, 10:59 AM~10829657
> *Is there a separate "fest" for 70s elcos? Got two 72. One body on frame with roll cage, suspension...the other complete but a tree fell on the cabin.
> Bout to make a lowrod with some 315s out back probably.
> *


this is the only elco fest that I know of there was another one but the same thing it's just this one took off the other didn't


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

A LIL SOMETHING FROM DESERT DREAMS C.C.
WILL BE BUSTTING OUT REAL SOON
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 10 2008, 07:49 PM~10841480
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


So the cutty is painted?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10842418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker looks nice I've always liked yellow with the patterns in it


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10842418
> *A LIL SOMETHING FROM DESERT DREAMS C.C.
> WILL BE BUSTTING OUT REAL SOON
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

The elco game is Sick right now!


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 11 2008, 04:29 PM~10848654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

HEY FIRME 80 U NEED A PRETTIER MODLE 4 UR CAR CUZ THAT GURL GOTS 2 GO.... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY_CRAZY_@Jun 11 2008, 04:37 PM~10849145
> *HEY FIRME 80 U NEED A PRETTIER MODLE 4 UR CAR CUZ THAT GURL GOTS 2 GO.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY_CRAZY_@Jun 11 2008, 04:37 PM~10849145
> *HEY FIRME 80 U NEED A PRETTIER MODLE 4 UR CAR CUZ THAT GURL GOTS 2 GO.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



O YAH ONE MORE THANG....... LEARN HOW TO SPELL MODEL MIJA!!!!.................................................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

WATEVER I WAS WRITIN WITH ONE HAND CUZ I WAS TALKIN 2 U ON THE PHONE MIJO.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY_CRAZY_@Jun 11 2008, 04:43 PM~10849199
> *WATEVER I WAS WRITIN WITH ONE HAND CUZ I WAS TALKIN 2 U ON THE PHONE  MIJO.... :angry:  :angry:
> *



THATS STILL NO REASON FOR U TO MISS SPELL A WORD...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2008, 09:43 PM~10843052
> *So the cutty is painted?
> *


 :0 maybe  
more pics tonight....... 




ps. weatherstripping is a bitch!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

the homies from utah


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jun 11 2008, 04:45 PM~10849219
> *the homies from utah
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT IS CLEAN HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I dropped off the elco to get pinstriped and gold leaf


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

cant wait to see it in the Denver show


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 11 2008, 05:45 PM~10849217
> *ps. weatherstripping is a bitch!
> *


Yes it is!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 07:40 PM~10850175
> *I dropped off the elco to get pinstriped and gold leaf
> 
> 
> ...


How's that truck tow?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 11 2008, 11:01 PM~10851926
> *How's that truck tow?
> *


It pulled my 59 home from washington thats a 25 hr drive at about 90 mph so okay I guess :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:08 PM~10851991
> *It pulled my 59 home from washington thats a 25 hr drive at about 90 mph so okay I guess :biggrin:
> *


5.7? 2wd or 4x4?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 11 2008, 11:56 PM~10852394
> *5.7?  2wd or 4x4?
> *


It's a 5.7 2wd I was suprised how good it did with the 59 we must of had that thing loaded perfect for the weight distributed correctly. But it pulls okay you thinking of getting one?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jun 11 2008, 08:46 PM~10850259
> *cant wait to see it in the Denver show
> *


I threw a new rear end in it chromed out of course and the pinstripe but I think most of the changes made will be unnoticable I also got it buffed again so it's looking better


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:35 AM~10852732
> *It's a 5.7 2wd I was suprised how good it did with the 59 we must of had that thing loaded perfect for the weight distributed correctly. But it pulls okay you thinking of getting one?
> *


Yeah I was thinking about getting a 1988-94 Extended Cab 2WD. Planning on towing a g-body around with it on occasion. What year is yours?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 12 2008, 01:54 AM~10852769
> *Yeah I was thinking about getting a 1988-94 Extended Cab 2WD.  Planning on towing a g-body around with it on occasion.  What year is yours?
> *


My truck is a 95 so the dash is the new style instead of the old 94 and down. An extended cab would probably pull a little better due to more weight. If you tow on occasion though one of these trucks your talking about is perfect. You can find them for cheap there is a lot of after market parts to make them look good I'd say go for it. I'd like to fix up mine more but with my other projects it's hard to put cash into my daily


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 01:20 AM~10852811
> *My truck is a 95 so the dash is the new style instead of the old 94 and down. An extended cab would probably pull a little better due to more weight. If you tow on occasion though one of these trucks your talking about is perfect. You can find them for cheap there is a lot of after market parts to make them look good I'd say go for it. I'd like to fix up mine more but with my other projects it's hard to put cash into my daily
> *


Yeah, I want one without an airbag. So your's still has the TBI then, right? Yeah, they are getting super cheap, and I've always liked them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 12 2008, 02:27 AM~10852821
> *Yeah, I want one without an airbag.  So your's still has the TBI then, right?  Yeah, they are getting super cheap, and I've always liked them.
> *


You can always take the airbag off I've seen trucks like mine with after market steering wheels. I've always wanted one like the one I have so when I got rid of my other truck I said fuck it I'm gonna wait to get the one I want. Around here the extra cabs are cheaper then the regular cab shortbeds there hard to find most of them are regular cab long bed mostly farming down here. Good luck bro I hope you find a nice one you like


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10849217
> *:0  maybe
> more pics tonight.......
> ps. weatherstripping is a bitch!
> *


I didn't have much trouble with my weather stripping as far as putting it in right thats what your talking about? Are you talking about the top part of the car where the window meets the roof?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 01:35 AM~10852827
> *You can always take the airbag off I've seen trucks like mine with after market steering wheels. I've always wanted one like the one I have so when I got rid of my other truck I said fuck it I'm gonna wait to get the one I want. Around here the extra cabs are cheaper then the regular cab shortbeds there hard to find most of them are regular cab long bed mostly farming down here. Good luck bro I hope you find a nice one you like
> *


Yeah, but then you gotta deal with the air bag light and shit... and the older ones are cheaper in the first place. Same deal with the standard cabs around here... a ton of long beds.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 07:40 PM~10850175
> *I dropped off the elco to get pinstriped and gold leaf
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Get the pics up dog. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2008, 07:40 PM~10850175
> *I dropped off the elco to get pinstriped and gold leaf
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait to see it done!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jun 12 2008, 07:33 PM~10858621
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...



wassup fern doggy???? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 12 2008, 09:30 AM~10853830
> *:0  :biggrin:  Get the pics up dog. :biggrin:
> *


It looks good real subtle but I'd like to do a little more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

It looks better with the gold mirrors on it , it helps break it up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 12 2008, 11:00 PM~10860058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro throw them wheels on :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10859735
> *It looks better with the gold mirrors on it , it helps break it up
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro, maybe just a few more lines towards the bottom of the car.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 13 2008, 06:04 AM~10861439
> *Looking good bro throw them wheels on :cheesy:
> *


thanks!

come this winter i'll be sending it in for some red striping........... if i still have it. :dunno:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 09:30 PM~10859755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good. but why purple (or blue?) i would have thrown on some nice gold leaf down the sides and some gold pins, and youd be set.

dunno just my .02.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

your elco looks good mosthated the stipes are coo.Iam about to get mine stiped too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jun 13 2008, 06:26 PM~10865700
> *it looks good. but why purple (or blue?) i would have thrown on some nice gold leaf down the sides and some gold pins, and youd be set.
> 
> dunno just my .02.
> *


  look close it does have gold leaf


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 12:17 PM~10869358
> * look close it does have gold leaf
> *



looks nice dogg!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 14 2008, 01:53 PM~10869511
> *looks nice dogg!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks and I plan on adding more this was just to add some character for now just have to save some cash :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Noah have you gotten your confirmation from Denver?? My elco is indoors again so thats good


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10859735
> *It looks better with the gold mirrors on it , it helps break it up
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 07:58 PM~10869528
> *Hey Noah have you gotten your confirmation from Denver?? My elco is indoors again so thats good
> *


sup homie? im under this fools user name. i didnt feel like signing in.
your striping looks really nice. i bet your pretty pumped about it.
i ve been working alot on the new parlor and it has been sucking my every second so i have not been able to fuck around on here much. as far as the denver show, im not sure where i am. im actually taking one of my homies spots at the show so im not really even sure where he is. ill let you know when i find out.
im heading out to oklahoma tonight for a show/ picnic/ cruise and hop. i hear its pretty big. i need this time away from the shop to relax for a day!!! talk to you soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10869870
> *sup homie? im under this fools user name. i didnt feel like signing in.
> your striping looks really nice. i bet your pretty pumped about it.
> i ve been working alot on the new parlor and it has been sucking my every second so i have not been able to fuck around on here much. as far as the denver show, im not sure where i am. im actually taking one of my homies spots at the show so im not really even sure where he is. ill let you know when i find out.
> ...


Yeah let me know for sure and let me know where your staying at and also have fun at the get away everybody needs that I went to this block party last night and fuck I had all kinds of fun I've been working a lot of hours myself


----------



## scanless (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10858746
> *wassup fern doggy???? :biggrin:
> *


Hey Tiny that piece of shit looks sick!!!!! And you still going to make changes!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This ones on ebay


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2008, 02:27 AM~10872385
> *This ones on ebay
> 
> 
> ...


That is what mine would look like if I get color spoked rims and stripping. Which I plan on doing. :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scanless_@Jun 14 2008, 04:55 PM~10870492
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yezzzzir!!!still way more to come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 15 2008, 11:16 AM~10873293
> *That is what mine would look like if I get color spoked rims and stripping. Which I plan on doing. :biggrin:
> *


I thought you had color spoke wheels? I must be trippin


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2008, 09:30 PM~10859755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is some clean ass stripings man looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

.....CLICK ON PIX TO VIEW A SLIDE SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 14 2008, 01:56 PM~10869525
> *Thanks and I plan on adding more this was just to add some character for now just have to save some cash :biggrin:
> *



your pinstripe looks nice! i know what you mean i payed 1,100 for all my pinstriping and gold leaf from BUGS & ET (Eddie Torres) well worth it  :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2008, 01:54 PM~10881248
> *I thought you had color spoke wheels? I must be trippin
> *


No, not yet. I got blue chips on the K.O.s


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 16 2008, 04:34 PM~10882363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I used to be from R.O. Ventura chapter back in 93 thru 97. Then I sold my MC and just kind of got out of lowriding for a while. I would go out to to LA and hang out with Big Troy, his brothers George and Brian and the rest of the club and go cruise Hollywood Blvd. Those where some of the best times I had, I miss those days  I still have my plaque.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 16 2008, 06:00 PM~10882567
> *your pinstripe looks nice! i know what you mean i payed 1,100 for all my pinstriping and gold leaf from BUGS & ET (Eddie Torres) well worth it    :biggrin:
> *


By the looks of your ride bro it was worth it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

"BRO" and "HOMIE"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jun 17 2008, 12:33 PM~10888778
> *"BRO" and "HOMIE"
> *


WTF :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 17 2008, 12:52 PM~10889384
> *WTF :biggrin:
> *


its just funny to see almost every message on here with a "bro" or "homie" dropped in there. im guilty of it to bro... :biggrin: its just that "lay it low" lingo. later homie. :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 17 2008, 12:06 AM~10886057
> *By the looks of your ride bro it was worth it
> *


 :yessad: thanks it is worth it just left me with a hole in my wallet. you going to do some on the bed of your elco?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 17 2008, 06:07 PM~10891249
> *:yessad: thanks it is worth it just left me with a hole in my wallet. you going to do some on the bed of your elco?
> *


Yeah I'd like to I'll just have to see what happens. I'd really like a multi patterened ride but no one can do it here and I don't have deep pockets to take ot somewhere and pay big bucks


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 16 2008, 07:56 PM~10884111
> *I used to be from R.O. Ventura chapter back in 93 thru 97. Then I sold my MC and just kind of got out of lowriding for a while. I would go out to to LA and hang out with Big Troy, his brothers George and Brian and the rest of the club and go cruise Hollywood Blvd. Those where some of the best times I had, I miss those days   I still have my plaque.
> *


Always nice to meet family members/ex members lol. And always cool to hear old stories!  I've only been with the Family for a few years now and im loving every minute of it. any pics of the Monte?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 18 2008, 12:39 PM~10897567
> *Always nice to meet family members/ex members lol. And always cool to hear old stories!   I've only been with the Family for a few years now and im loving every minute of it. any pics of the Monte?
> *


I have some RO homies down here in Co and there cool


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 18 2008, 11:39 AM~10897567
> *Always nice to meet family members/ex members lol. And always cool to hear old stories!   I've only been with the Family for a few years now and im loving every minute of it. any pics of the Monte?
> *


I tried posting some pics of the car, but for some reason it won't let me. :angry: I'm going to try and see if I can post them again.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The elco is looking good Noah can't wait to see it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2008, 02:57 AM~10903921
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

to the lake or bust


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

yo Most Hated have you ever thought about puting eltric flip down license plate on the back of your el co? i think it would look way cleaner but thats just me. I wanna make my own for the front of El Tiki out of an electric antena motor, that way it goes straght down.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2008, 03:53 AM~10903913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

awww shit. larry did some diggin. thanks bro/homie. :biggrin: 







hears another couple shots....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

oh. found this one too. this guy takes a nice shot!!! you should check out his photos @ vpg photography. good stuffffs.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 19 2008, 03:52 AM~10903912
> *The elco is looking good Noah can't wait to see it
> 
> 
> ...


thats the first time i even saw these shots.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry bout all the photos.....its like an old lady and all her fuckin cats. 


BRO..HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jun 19 2008, 08:23 PM~10909525
> *awww shit. larry did some diggin. thanks bro/homie. :biggrin:
> *


I just gotta keep my eye on the competition that way if I get shot down in the battlefield and I'm holding my chest I at least know who did it :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: 
For real though your rides as in the M are looking real good man


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You look different Noah


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

dope spare noah. i bet you used to rock two different color chucks back in the day too...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 20 2008, 01:31 PM~10914328
> *dope spare noah. i bet you used to rock two different color chucks back in the day too...
> *


I noticed that too what happened noah?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2008, 11:32 AM~10913838
> *You look different Noah
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CRAZY FOOL.. :cheesy: YOU READY 4 NEXT WEEK...... :biggrin: ROAD TRIP AGAIN...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2008, 10:32 AM~10913838
> *You look different Noah
> 
> 
> ...


Look at grandma puttin it down!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 20 2008, 11:28 PM~10917899
> *Look at grandma puttin it down!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats not grandma thats Noah :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTMFT!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 20 2008, 11:18 AM~10913716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2008, 10:00 PM~10922699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 16 2007, 07:15 PM~8804086
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG NICK POSTED MY WORK IN PROGREES PICS HERES THE FINIHED PRODUCT  :biggrin:
> ...



HAPPEN TO LOOK BACK IN THIS TOPIC THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENTS ON MY MODEL ^^^^.HERES ANOTHER I BUILT :biggrin: 


























































:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10931795
> *:wave:
> *



wassup dogg??how was vegas????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

some new pics of my elco. getting it ready for vegas!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2008, 05:25 PM~10916359
> *I noticed that too what happened noah?
> *


brand new tires put in the front for oklahoma. 4 hours later, wires were exposed. so i rotated the backs to the front and used a spare to replace the real sketchy one. it sucks because ive been driving to all the shows, non of which are in my city. my tire fund has been raped. tryin to buy this tahoe for a trailer....then ill need to buy that trailer.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 24 2008, 05:22 AM~10938645
> *some new pics of my elco. getting it ready for vegas!
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice. cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 24 2008, 05:22 AM~10938645
> *some new pics of my elco. getting it ready for vegas!
> 
> 
> ...



looks really good doggy!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jun 24 2008, 04:03 PM~10942148
> *brand new tires put in the front for oklahoma. 4 hours later, wires were exposed. so i rotated the backs to the front and used a spare to replace the real sketchy one. it sucks because ive been driving to all the shows, non of which are in my city. my tire fund has been raped. tryin to buy this tahoe for a trailer....then ill need to buy that trailer.
> *


Yeah thats why I don't want extended I'll deal with the little bit of bow in at the top when I lock up instead so I can drive around coo. Shit no one here even does tires on wire wheels I'd have to drive at least an hour just to get them done. What do you have as uppers are they impala uppers with the stock impala rod??


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 24 2008, 07:24 PM~10943764
> *Yeah thats why I don't want extended I'll deal with the little bit of bow in at the top when I lock up instead so I can drive around coo. Shit no one here even does tires on wire wheels I'd have to drive at least an hour just to get them done. What do you have as uppers are they impala uppers with the stock impala rod??
> *


yeah. with a 2 in extention( on a g body) i shimmed them to a 1 in extention.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jun 25 2008, 10:15 AM~10947766
> *yeah. with a 2 in extention( on a g body) i shimmed them to a 1 in extention.
> *


on another note..sup on a little cruise in denver? saterday night??? whats the word? id love to get some footage.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 24 2008, 06:45 PM~10943157
> *looks really good doggy!!!! :cheesy:
> *



JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ALL OF YOU GUYS! LOL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 23 2008, 05:05 PM~10934883
> *wassup dogg??how was vegas????
> *


Hot! :burn: We just kicked it at my in laws house and swam and drank. U going to Grand again this Friday?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 25 2008, 07:24 PM~10951875
> *Hot! :burn:  We just kicked it at my in laws house and swam and drank. U going to Grand again this Friday?
> *


yezzzir!!!! :biggrin: you comin down???


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jun 25 2008, 06:24 PM~10951875
> *Hot! :burn:  We just kicked it at my in laws house and swam and drank. U going to Grand again this Friday?
> *



wud up so cal life....... i was at grand ave last friday and i didnt c u out there?? u going 2 morrow????


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

last friday on grand posting up early....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> last friday on grand posting up early....
> [IMG=http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/2614/grandhg9.th.jpg]


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> > last friday on grand posting up early....
> > [IMG=http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/2614/grandhg9.th.jpg]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Where's the 64-77 Elkys?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2008, 11:00 PM~10922699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Very


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 24 2008, 06:25 AM~10938649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jun 25 2008, 11:45 AM~10948044
> *on another note..sup on a little cruise in denver? saterday night??? whats the word? id love to get some footage.
> *


I can't cruise saturday night I'm indoors so my ride needs to be there saturday during the day :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttmft!!


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

El Tiki's Tranny went out in the middle of f#*kn traffic today wtf


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoney4391_@Jun 27 2008, 12:08 PM~10964337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## juggalowrider (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 6 2007, 06:13 PM~7422988
> *HERES A COUPLE I SAW AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



who owns the one with the regal front clip...thats what i want to do to mine...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jun 26 2008, 07:32 AM~10954775
> *wud up so cal life....... i was at grand ave last friday and i didnt c u out there?? u going 2 morrow????
> *


W-UP Homie. I made it out to Grand this past Friday. It was BAD ASS. I hope to make it out again next Friday. Seeing its 4th of July and all I don't know if people are going to show up.


----------



## juggalowrider (Jun 17, 2008)

I finally got this whole picture thing figured out...here are a few pics of my 1987 Elky that I traded a 1995 Nissan Altima str8 across for...still on project status...but a daily driver nonetheless...


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juggalowrider_@Jun 29 2008, 01:51 PM~10974831
> *I finally got this whole picture thing figured out...here are a few pics of my 1987 Elky that I traded a 1995 Nissan Altima str8 across for...still on project status...but a daily driver nonetheless...
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, you got it figured out... I just came in here to throw them up for you.


----------



## juggalowrider (Jun 17, 2008)

thanx ninja...i got at another homie on another forum, one for el caminos, and he hipped me to the science of posting pics...I once was lost but now I'm found...lmao...

:biggrin: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## juggalowrider (Jun 17, 2008)

this one was scary as hell...tread came off at 65 mph on Hwy 65 in between Olivehurst and Roseville...had me stranded...plus messed up my fender...


----------



## juggalowrider (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## juggalowrider (Jun 17, 2008)

i think i found my regal donor car...for my reg-amino project...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey HOODRICH sorry I kind of blew you off homie I really wanted to rap to you a bit and just bullshit but my breakdown of the car was not going smooth at all. Say NOAH sorry about the elco hope you got it home okay and I know you'll come out harder than before


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What up fellas?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 30 2008, 05:14 PM~10983767
> *Hey HOODRICH sorry  I kind of blew you off homie I really wanted to rap to you a bit and just bullshit but my breakdown of the car was not going smooth at all. Say NOAH sorry about the elco hope you got it home okay and I know you'll come out harder than before
> *


yeah. shit definately sucks but its all for a reason i suppose and we all know what reason it is. hopefully its so i can rep it in vegas next year.
it was really good to finally meet you in person. you and your bro were super cool to kick it with. hope you guys made it back smoothly.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 07:22 PM~10984656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jul 1 2008, 01:03 PM~10989586
> *yeah. shit definately sucks but its all for a reason i suppose and we all know what reason it is. hopefully its so i can rep it in vegas next year.
> it was really good to finally meet you in person. you and your bro were super cool to kick it with. hope you guys made it back smoothly.
> *


You'll get that fucker done homie I know it you guys repped hard and were cool as fuck bro and yeah we made it smooth as ice homie


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jul 5 2008, 08:31 AM~11016575
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIES KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 3 2008, 01:13 PM~11006671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

me and my son.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2008, 05:35 AM~11003888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 3 2008, 01:06 PM~11006603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killer :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11029195
> *me and my son.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks man..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 3 2008, 12:13 PM~11006671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Back up


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: ttmft!!!!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 10 2008, 03:36 PM~11058070
> *:biggrin: ttmft!!!!
> *


What he said!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jul 10 2008, 06:31 PM~11059675
> *What he said!
> *



x3


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

make that 4.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jul 12 2008, 01:26 AM~11069861
> *make that 4.
> *


Change that avatar fool :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it is pretty gay..
the rainbow makes you look fruity


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 09:51 AM~11070812
> *it is pretty gay..
> the rainbow makes you look fruity
> *


That thing shitting all day is what trips me out I mean how much food is it eating :dunno:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jul 12 2008, 03:44 PM~11072678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker is sick in person,Big ups on the build


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 11:02 AM~11071412
> *That thing shitting all day is what trips me out I mean how much food is it eating :dunno:
> *


lifetime supply


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Jul 12 2008, 02:51 PM~11072721
> *That fucker is sick in person,Big ups on the build
> *


thx homie...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jul 12 2008, 06:42 PM~11073708
> *thx homie...
> *


Whats up Mayne?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 09:04 PM~11074703
> *Whats up Mayne?
> *


nothing much homie..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 08:51 AM~11070812
> *it is pretty gay..
> the rainbow makes you look fruity
> *


YOU SHOULD SEE ME :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 12 2008, 08:51 AM~11070807
> *Change that avatar fool :cheesy:
> *


why? i think its really manly and thuggin.....am i missing something??? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jul 14 2008, 12:01 AM~11081591
> *why? i think its really manly and thuggin.....am i missing something??? :biggrin:
> *


Na dog missing would be it's still there you done missed it :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jul 12 2008, 08:51 AM~11070807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! It reminds me of nice summer days and chocolate soft serve ice cream! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah+Jul 13 2008, 10:59 PM~11081571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall some weirdos


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:|


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

i have almost everything new in boxes for 69 to 72 elcaminos for sale cheap and a reall allmetal 454 hood pm for info thanks


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice elco a little different for a change


----------



## Big_Blue (Oct 9, 2007)

FOR SALE 84 EL CAMINO SS ON 22" IROCS OR WITH OUT RIMS.......
PM WITH OFFERS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

tops.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jul 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11104106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that dan chippin like that.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ill be joining you guys soon!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 19 2008, 08:27 PM~11129231
> *Ill be joining you guys soon!!!!
> *


welcome to the elco Topic :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79+Jul 19 2008, 07:27 PM~11129231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto. cant wait to see what you got.


hope things are well mr. hated. i know i used to be the post fella, just got tired of it and have lots of other shit to do these days. ill get to posting agin here soon though.
you goin to vegas this year?........to show or spectate?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, Im gonna get an '80 Gmc caballero this weekend. My homie put a fresh 350 engine with a 400 trans and a shift kit on it --- for only $600. Body is straight but needs paint and interior. The major problem is that it sputters after going a certain speed and he can't figure it out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jul 20 2008, 08:38 PM~11134977
> *ditto. cant wait to see what you got.
> hope things are well mr. hated. i know i used to be the post fella, just got tired of it and have lots of other shit to do these days. ill get to posting agin here soon though.
> you goin to vegas this year?........to show or spectate?
> *


I think I'm going to vegas but probably to spectate only man how about you??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79+Jul 21 2008, 11:44 AM~11139705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i plan on goin to check it out. im hoping by next year ill be able to take it but with the cost of everything sky rocketing, we'll probably be going through another nation wide depression. sucks to think about but is totally realistic. but with fingers crossed it wont be a problem and my elco should be complete by then.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jul 21 2008, 01:15 PM~11140014
> *sounds like a good deal. im about to swap motors in my ride too and im not really looking forward to dealing with ironing out all that little bullshit that comes with the project. all in all, its worth it in the end product.
> yeah i plan on goin to check it out. im hoping by next year ill be able to take it but with the cost of everything sky rocketing, we'll probably be going through another nation wide depression. sucks to think about but is totally realistic.  but with fingers crossed it wont be a problem and my elco should be complete by then.
> *


I know exactly what your saying about ironing out the bs when you do a swap even when you swap the frame.. I feel ya on that depression thing I'm wondering what the fucks gonna happen. As far as carshows for me I think I'm done showing for a while it's a lot of work. I'll still go just to check it out and have fun though it just sucks showing up with no ride and then when they start cruising you don't have shit to cruise you know what I mean? I don't know if it gets real bad lets see how many car shows happen. So you 've been to some of the tour how were they as far as numbers of rides showing up???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2008, 07:37 AM~11147011
> *I know exactly what your saying about ironing out the bs when you do a swap even when you swap the frame.. I feel ya on that depression thing I'm wondering what the fucks gonna happen. As far as carshows for me I think I'm done showing for a while it's a lot of work. I'll still go just to check it out and have fun though it just sucks showing up with no ride and then when they start cruising you don't have shit to cruise you know what I mean? I don't know if it gets real bad lets see how many car shows happen. So you 've been to some of the tour how were they as far as numbers of rides showing up???
> *



well, id say every show i went to so far this year turned out alot more rides then i expected. vegas should be really good.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my retarded ass just put a crooked liscene plate on my elco..


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11160108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIKK LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone have some stock. chromed V6 parts?

looking for an air cleaner and alternator bracket


send me a PM


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 22 2008, 01:10 AM~10002821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS SHIT IS CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE!!!!! I LIKE THE COLOR HOMIE!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 23 2008, 04:53 PM~11161433
> *anyone have some stock. chromed V6 parts?
> 
> looking for an air cleaner and alternator bracket
> ...


anyone? not asking for freebies ill pay you good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 23 2008, 09:03 PM~11163563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There you go a few ladies in this topic won't hurt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2008, 11:12 AM~11167817
> *There you go a few ladies in this topic won't hurt
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 23 2008, 07:06 PM~11163589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rear shot,let's see the front end!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 26 2008, 01:17 AM~11182537
> *Nice rear shot,let's see the front end!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


It has like a supersport monte front end with light covers


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 26 2008, 01:17 AM~11182537
> *Nice rear shot,let's see the front end!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 26 2008, 11:37 PM~11188221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 26 2008, 06:25 AM~11183170
> *It has like a supersport monte front end with light covers
> *


What up dogg, where you been at?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 27 2008, 02:37 AM~11188353
> *What up dogg, where you been at?
> *


Just chillin homie getting on layitlow here and there I haven't ran past you on here in a minute bro whats good?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 23 2008, 09:06 PM~11163589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So your not in Latin World anymore?? What are you gonna do about the rear axle?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 27 2008, 09:40 AM~11189025
> *So your not in Latin World anymore?? What are you gonna do about the rear axle?
> *


it's being redone as we speak! i got that covered vato. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 27 2008, 04:56 PM~11191145
> *it's being redone as we speak! i got that covered vato. :biggrin:
> *


   so is latin world still around??


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 27 2008, 08:39 AM~11189245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

are those two different cars or the same one??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sup elco homies, I hate my elco right now, I need to get it together.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2008, 02:18 PM~11197909
> *sup elco homies, I hate my elco right now, I need to get it together.
> 
> 
> ...


you can sell me a few parts and hate less of it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2008, 02:07 PM~11198382
> *you can sell me a few parts and hate less of it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2008, 02:18 PM~11197909
> *sup elco homies, I hate my elco right now, I need to get it together.
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT'S ON THE FOR SELL LIST ? :biggrin: IF ANY


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jul 27 2008, 10:39 AM~11189245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ELCO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 28 2008, 06:22 PM~11199993
> *SO WHAT'S ON THE FOR SELL LIST ? :biggrin: IF ANY
> *


Woah Woah I'm first on the list besides your rides looking tight as it is let me catch up man :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

lookin nice doodoo heads. that orange one is coming along nicely. cant wait to see it in person. goin to vegas with it right?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nick, ILL TAKE IT ALLLLLL!!!!! come off it. your takin too long :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2008, 06:31 PM~11200077
> *Woah Woah I'm first on the list besides your rides looking tight as it is let me catch up man :biggrin:
> *


my bad! did not mean to part block! lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 28 2008, 06:31 PM~11200077
> *Woah Woah I'm first on the list besides your rides looking tight as it is let me catch up man :biggrin:
> *


 i think yours looks killer already  what you talking about :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jul 28 2008, 08:09 PM~11200964
> *lookin nice doodoo heads. that orange one is coming along nicely. cant wait to see it in person. goin to vegas with it right?
> *


well mr. NOAH IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT MY ORANGE 79 EL CHINGON? IT'S A 50% CHANCE I WILL MAKE IT :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 28 2008, 05:23 PM~11200012
> *CLEAN ELCO! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 28 2008, 08:54 PM~11201447
> *well mr. NOAH IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT MY ORANGE 79 EL CHINGON? IT'S A 50% CHANCE I WILL MAKE IT  :dunno:
> *


How come?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:no: not for sale suckas :biggrin: all the elcos are looking good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2008, 07:37 AM~11204393
> *How come?
> *


gas is up the roof! and bills so on and so on :angry:  :tears:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 29 2008, 12:44 PM~11206434
> *:no:  not for sale suckas :biggrin:  all the elcos are looking good though. :thumbsup:
> *


 well you got some good stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 29 2008, 12:44 PM~11206434
> *:no:  not for sale suckas :biggrin:  all the elcos are looking good though. :thumbsup:
> *


If you change your mind you know what I want :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

anyone pull the body off there elco? i have the interior out, doors off, front clip off, and tail gate off, how heavy is it gonna be? can 4 guys do it?


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 29 2008, 04:54 PM~11208773
> *anyone pull the body off there elco? i have the interior out, doors off, front clip off, and tail gate off, how heavy is it gonna be? can 4 guys do it?
> *


Yeah, but it have tobe Strong Backs very Weak Minds
We tried to lift it with the front Clip on and it was 6 of us and could not lift it but 4 I think u can do it with all that off


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 29 2008, 04:54 PM~11208773
> *anyone pull the body off there elco? i have the interior out, doors off, front clip off, and tail gate off, how heavy is it gonna be? can 4 guys do it?
> *


My ride is a body off I took it all the way apart but actually at first when I took the body off the frame I still had the doors on and the interior in and that fucker was heavy as shit. We did it though You can do it fuck get two more guys and you should be golden


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

nice el camino out there keep it up homeboy :biggrin: uce kc


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 30 2008, 11:17 AM~11214540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKER IS CLEEEEAAAANNN!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2008, 05:37 AM~11213546
> *My ride is a body off I took it all the way apart but actually at first when I took the body off the frame I still had the doors on and the interior in and that fucker was heavy as shit. We did it though You can do it fuck get two more guys and you should be golden
> *


yea im gonna wait a few more weekends so i can get a bunch of homies together to help. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2008, 10:31 AM~11214641
> *yea im gonna wait a few more weekends so i can get a bunch of homies together to help. :biggrin:
> *


There you go dog all you need is beer and bam free help :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2008, 11:22 AM~11215473
> *There you go dog all you need is beer and bam free help :cheesy:
> *


No, these fat boys want food too now a days :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2008, 04:18 PM~11217425
> *No, these fat boys want food too now a days :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f255/jul...hoto-490181.jpg


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Roswell's ELKO


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 30 2008, 07:24 PM~11220362
> *Estilo Roswell's ELKO
> 
> 
> ...



* I LIKE THIS ELCO.... NICE FLICKAS!!!!*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Did this one ever get finished?


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 NICE!!!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD THERE :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ELCO RIDER YOU GOING TOO THE NATIONALS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I haven't seen pics of the brown one finished but I'd like to and I like that Estilo Roswell's elco for sure I like the OG body parts I mean I'm not hating on the ls conversion ones I just like em the way they are though.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 01:09 PM~11225887
> * ELCO RIDER YOU GOING TOO THE NATIONALS
> *


what nationals are you talking about ....


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2008, 01:33 PM~11226734
> *I haven't seen pics of the brown one finished but I'd like to and I like that Estilo Roswell's elco for sure I like the OG body parts I mean I'm not hating on the ls conversion ones I just like em the way they are though.
> *


Why mention this at all then? In my opinion the dual headlight Elco's beg to be modified. The quad headlamp Elcos are okay but look better when updated. Never was a fan of the tail lamps in the bumper thing and the gas filler door is just in the wrong place. Just my opinion though.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 31 2008, 10:19 AM~11224899
> *Did this one ever get finished?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11197909
> *sup elco homies, I hate my elco right now, I need to get it together.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CHROME UNDIES :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 31 2008, 06:47 PM~11229038
> *Why mention this at all then? In my opinion the dual headlight Elco's beg to be modified. The quad headlamp Elcos are okay but look better when updated. Never was a fan of the tail lamps in the bumper thing and the gas filler door is just in the wrong place. Just my opinion though.
> *


Defiantly the gas door is in the wrong place! What did you do with yours bro?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 31 2008, 10:10 PM~11230916
> *NICE CHROME UNDIES  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I wish they where on the car already and I was gas hopping the shit out of it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 31 2008, 07:47 PM~11229038
> *Why mention this at all then? In my opinion the dual headlight Elco's beg to be modified. The quad headlamp Elcos are okay but look better when updated. Never was a fan of the tail lamps in the bumper thing and the gas filler door is just in the wrong place. Just my opinion though.
> *


Why mention what that I like the Original body parts not saying I don't like the ls ones?? I'm sorry I'm lost man fill me in


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: ELCO RIDER THE BAKERSFIELD LOWRIDER NATIONALS AUG 3 ,AT THE KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS YOU GOING :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Here she is!!! I picked her up yesterday!! $600!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

IS IT FOR SALE


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 1 2008, 01:02 PM~11235047
> *:biggrin: ELCO RIDER THE BAKERSFIELD LOWRIDER NATIONALS AUG 3 ,AT THE KERN COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS YOU GOING :biggrin:
> *


dude i live like 4 or 5 states away...  its like a 30 hrs drive :0 but ill be in vegas in oct... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy: ELCO GOT YOU DUDE SEE YOU THERE :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily+Aug 1 2008, 12:54 PM~11234989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy: ITS A HOPPER NOT A SHOW CAR :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 1 2008, 02:49 PM~11235566
> *Here she is!!! I picked her up yesterday!! $600!!
> 
> 
> ...


Are those little things on there mirrors??? Not bad for 600


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 1 2008, 01:56 PM~11235653
> * IS IT FOR SALE
> *


Hell no........you dont know how sentimental these cars are to me....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 1 2008, 05:05 PM~11236843
> *:cheesy: ITS A HOPPER NOT A SHOW CAR :0
> *


Damn nice hopper bro


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

YOURS, LOOKING GOOD TOO HOMEBOY


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

O DOG , OK JUST THOUGHT I WOULD ASK : :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 1 2008, 05:10 PM~11236871
> * YOURS, LOOKING GOOD TOO HOMEBOY
> *


Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 1 2008, 10:28 AM~11234279
> *Defiantly the gas door is in the wrong place! What did you do with yours bro?
> *


Mine is in the bed. No gas door on my Elco. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 2 2008, 06:27 PM~11243433
> *Mine is in the bed. No gas door on my Elco. :biggrin:
> *


i like it all the way it came too........original that is.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 1 2008, 12:56 PM~11235003
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm mayin dat clean nice...
:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 04:07 PM~11236849
> *Are those little things on there mirrors??? Not bad for 600
> *


Yeah theyre mirrors off a chopper..........those are the first things that came off... anybody want them? Ill trade for stock mirrors :biggrin: !!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 1 2008, 05:57 PM~11237622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the set up on this one!!! Any pics of the hydro compartment :0 !!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 3 2008, 01:07 PM~11247241
> *i like it all the way it came too........original that is.
> *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I got a question homies.....Ok, what door panels are the way to go for my elco; off of what car? and year? I know the og stock ones of course but what other G-bodies' door panels look good? And also what front seat?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 3 2008, 04:56 PM~11248867
> *I got a question homies.....Ok, what door panels are the way to go for my elco; off of what car? and year? I know the og stock ones of course but what other G-bodies' door panels look good? And also what front seat?
> *


Any G-body door panels can be used. But what is best is to fabricate new ones. Get rid of all that unsightly plastic. Start with a flat panel, change them handles, fabricate speaker pods. Don't leave it stock, think outside the box :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 3 2008, 11:07 AM~11247241
> *i like it all the way it came too........original that is.
> *


I've noticed :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 3 2008, 07:21 PM~11249045
> *Any G-body door panels can be used. But what is best is to fabricate new ones. Get rid of all that unsightly plastic. Start with a flat panel, change them handles, fabricate speaker pods. Don't leave it stock, think outside the box :biggrin:
> *


I've been thinking about that for a long time now makeing like a solid panel instead of that two piece bullshit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 3 2008, 06:56 PM~11248867
> *I got a question homies.....Ok, what door panels are the way to go for my elco; off of what car? and year? I know the og stock ones of course but what other G-bodies' door panels look good? And also what front seat?
> *


all the g body door panels look pretty much the same you'll have to do like AWSOM69 said


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Making a one piece, flat door panel give you the ability to start with a blank slate. All you need from the original panel is the very top that curves over the top of the door. That way you do not have to start from scratch and you can retain your window seal. A piece of waterproof fiberboard or luan can be used for the rest of the panel. When you have a flat panel, you can let your imagination fly.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 3 2008, 07:44 PM~11249184
> *Making a one piece, flat door panel give you the ability to start with a blank slate. All you need from the original panel is the very top that curves over the top of the door. That way you do not have to start from scratch and you can retain your window seal. A piece of waterproof fiberboard or luan can be used for the rest of the panel. When you have a flat panel, you can let your imagination fly.
> *


I might have to try it I have other top door panels to use as guinea pigs so what do I have to loose I guess.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11249049
> *I've noticed :biggrin:
> *


i can tell youre a little sore in this feild. its okay though. just try not to get your panties in a bunch......but,i guess you COULD just modify them.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 4 2008, 10:34 AM~11253736
> *i can tell youre a little sore in this feild. its okay though. just try not to get your panties in a bunch......but,i guess you COULD just modify them.
> *


Hows business going Noah?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 3 2008, 06:44 PM~11249184
> *Making a one piece, flat door panel give you the ability to start with a blank slate. All you need from the original panel is the very top that curves over the top of the door. That way you do not have to start from scratch and you can retain your window seal. A piece of waterproof fiberboard or luan can be used for the rest of the panel. When you have a flat panel, you can let your imagination fly.
> *


Let me see yours homie! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2008, 10:27 AM~11254287
> *Hows business going Noah?
> *


shit, tryin to modify MY panties. just a massive amount of expenses right in a row. after all the thousands of bucks just put into building the place and then ironing out all the bullshit creases. im counting dollars at this point and it sucks. hopefully things will get better soon though. 
hows things on your end? hope all is well.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~+Aug 1 2008, 03:55 PM~11236752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 4 2008, 02:46 PM~11256237
> *shit, tryin to modify MY panties. just a massive amount of expenses right in a row. after all the thousands of bucks just put into building the place and then ironing out all the bullshit creases. im counting dollars at this point and it sucks.  hopefully things will get better soon though.
> hows things on your end? hope all is well.
> *


It's always a rough start you'll be just fine bro. It's going pretty good I mean it's a small town not much going on just bored out of my mind and hanging out thats all


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 4 2008, 08:34 AM~11253736
> *i can tell youre a little sore in this feild. its okay though. just try not to get your panties in a bunch......but,i guess you COULD just modify them.
> *


Spend a little more time on your ride and not on keyboard sonny.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 31 2008, 06:47 PM~11229038
> *Why mention this at all then? In my opinion the dual headlight Elco's beg to be modified. The quad headlamp Elcos are okay but look better when updated. Never was a fan of the tail lamps in the bumper thing and the gas filler door is just in the wrong place. Just my opinion though.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 4 2008, 02:59 PM~11256852
> *It's always a rough start you'll be just fine bro. It's going pretty good I mean it's a small town not much going on just bored out of my mind and hanging out thats all
> *


I FEEL YA. im bored too........^^^^as you can probably see.^^^^


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup my fellow elco riders...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 4 2008, 05:36 PM~11257823
> *:tears:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 5 2008, 03:26 PM~11267217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see the whole car homie!!! :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2008, 08:03 PM~11260035
> *sup my fellow elco riders...
> *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 5 2008, 02:54 PM~11267459
> *Lets see the whole car homie!!! :0
> *


 HERE U GO!


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

my homies from utah lux


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

FROM ARIZONA!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 5 2008, 07:30 PM~11270208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice. Sweetest Elco I've seen in a while.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 6 2008, 04:50 AM~11272432
> *Very, very nice. Sweetest Elco I've seen in a while.
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Aug 6 2008, 05:50 AM~11272432
> *Very, very nice. Sweetest Elco I've seen in a while.
> *


thanks, are you the owner of the baby blue elco AWSOM69? if so that's one clean elco! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11270170
> *FROM ARIZONA!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 6 2008, 07:47 PM~11278745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! I HEARD THIS IS A HOPPER. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm crossin' over Homie's. My 68 fastback is in the works and now it is El Camino time...  TTT!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm crossin' over Homie's. My 68 fastback sale is in the works as we speak and now, it is El Camino time...  TTT!!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Aug 6 2008, 09:12 PM~11279595
> *I'm crossin' over Homie's. My 68 fastback sale is in the works as we speak and now, it is El Camino time...    TTT!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 6 2008, 05:47 PM~11278745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


screen saver owned! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily+Aug 6 2008, 06:47 PM~11278745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 5 2008, 08:27 PM~11270170
> *FROM ARIZONA!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass what part of az


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 11:13 AM~11284501
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I order my new wheels! I'll post some pics once I get them on the car!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Aug 7 2008, 02:37 PM~11285744
> *bad ass what part of az
> *


CHANDLER, AZ (C-TOWN) uffin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Aug 5 2008, 06:16 PM~11268304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IS YOURS STILL FOR SALE? IF SO FOR HOW MUCH?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 11:13 AM~11284501
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Aug 7 2008, 04:26 PM~11286743
> *I order my new wheels! I'll post some pics once I get them on the car!
> *


Right on homie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 7 2008, 05:42 PM~11287926
> *Right on homie
> *


make that a double.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT for my new favorite topic :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Aug 8 2008, 05:46 AM~11291697
> *TTT for my new favorite topic :biggrin:
> *


the el camino topic is always poppin if Noah and BIG NICK would get there head out of there ass :cheesy:


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 7 2008, 04:19 PM~11287198
> *CHANDLER, AZ (C-TOWN) uffin:
> *


nice!!!!!!!


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 7 2008, 04:22 PM~11287214
> *IS YOURS STILL FOR SALE? IF SO FOR HOW MUCH?
> *


yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Aug 8 2008, 11:24 AM~11293509
> *yeah!!!!!!
> *


so how much did you guys also see rat1 has a chromed out one for sale


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:dunno: :banghead:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 8 2008, 05:06 PM~11296684
> *so how much did you guys also see rat1 has a chromed out one for sale
> *


i bought some gold rims from that dude. real good and honest dude. he sent them to me through the mail and trusted i would send a money order. ........and i did. no problems at all.


and yeah, my head is deep in my ass right now. sorry.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 8 2008, 09:36 PM~11297969
> *i bought some gold rims from that dude. real good and honest dude. he sent them to me through the mail and trusted i would send a money order. ........and i did. no problems at all.
> and yeah, my head is deep in my ass right now. sorry.
> *


Yeah he seems like a stand up dude and you'll get it out of there one day :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2008, 05:19 PM~11302559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2008, 03:30 PM~11302025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy lookin. id like to see more of that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 9 2008, 07:10 PM~11302866
> *thats crazy lookin. id like to see more of that.
> *


It's for sale on craigslist in cali it was in lowrider along time ago but just a small image of it at a carshow or something


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2008, 05:19 PM~11302559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

thats red one is for sale isnt on craigslist


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11306655
> *thats red one is for sale isnt on craigslist
> *


ya in yakima was thinking if going for a drive :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Aug 10 2008, 01:30 PM~11306700
> *ya in yakima was thinking if going for a drive  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2008, 04:30 PM~11302025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2008, 05:19 PM~11302559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cars gone now...it was ours got rid of it couple days ago


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Aug 11 2008, 03:06 AM~11312654
> *that cars gone now...it was ours got rid of it couple days ago
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANYBODY PARTING AN ELCO OUT, IF SO I NEED A DASH FROM AN 78- 86


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11317592
> *ANYBODY PARTING AN ELCO  OUT, IF SO I NEED A DASH FROM AN 78- 86
> *


 A MONTE CARLO DASH FIT ALSO JUST TO LET YOU KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 11 2008, 07:11 PM~11318210
> *A MONTE CARLO DASH FIT ALSO JUST TO LET YOU KNOW!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IF ONE OF IS AVAIABLE TO I'LL SWOOP IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 11 2008, 07:21 PM~11318313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 11 2008, 07:21 PM~11318313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 thats whats up !!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Aug 11 2008, 08:18 AM~11313435
> *
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

busting on one right now


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11302524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is in the auto trader!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 11 2008, 05:04 PM~11317592
> *ANYBODY PARTING AN ELCO  OUT, IF SO I NEED A DASH FROM AN 78- 86
> *


what year monte carlo? I got an 80 caballero.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Aug 11 2008, 07:22 PM~11318326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooo a new one I never seen this one looking good and Elco Rider looking good as always homeboy


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 12 2008, 03:40 PM~11326638
> *busting on one right now
> *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck :0 lookin good man......keep us posted on your progress on that one.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 12:45 PM~11334484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 09:51 AM~11333056
> *ooooooooo a new one I never seen this one looking good and Elco Rider looking good as always homeboy
> *


yea its new.. i saw it in longview..
i think the car is from dallas..

pretty clean tho..


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 09:51 AM~11333056
> *ooooooooo a new one I never seen this one looking good and Elco Rider looking good as always homeboy
> *


yea its a new elco just finished.its my homeboy jason from crazy riders car club jacksonville texas


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 13 2008, 01:45 PM~11334484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post some more pic! :biggrin: like to see more


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Aug 13 2008, 04:56 PM~11336111
> *yea its a new elco just finished.its my homeboy jason from crazy riders car club jacksonville texas
> *


post some more pics does it have chrome undercarriage post the engine bay shots mayne??


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

cough cough ttt


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

any more of the 1959 or 1960 el caminos?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bloke_@Jan 15 2006, 01:36 AM~4622587
> *sorry
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 14 2008, 04:30 PM~11345310
> *any more of the 1959 or 1960 el caminos?
> *


not too many in here there is some though in the 59 impala fest


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

BOBBY'S ELCO MI SANCHA SOCIETY CC PREZ.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

by: "Texas Ed" Zamarron

In today's society, we're always demanding bigger, faster and better, and lowriding is no exception to the rule. It's continuously reinventing itself, from the customized bodies and suspensions to the high-tech powertrains and hydraulic systems. In addition, as new car clubs continue to be formed, some of the established clubs are increasing their membership in the hundreds as they successfully launch numerous chapters worldwide.

Whether small or large, all of these clubs continue the tradition of brotherhood, unity and pride. Even yesterday's cultural movement is no exception, as it has transformed into today's mainstream popularity as an automotive entity. But what got us here? Who inspired today's automotive artists and leaders? Was it a jefe, a brother, a club leader or maybe even a car customizer?

The Lowrider Hall of Fame's main objective is to reintroduce and, more importantly, exucate today's enthusiast of its lowrider history and culture. That is, long before the magazine, before the commercialization as an automotive sport, and before the media's continuous misconception, many were lowriding for club pride, for bragging rights in the streets, for the passion to create automotive art, and of course, for the fine ruca sitting next to you on any given weekend. Others utilized lowriding as a positive tool in political and racial issues of decades past.

Fortunately, there are numerous individuals who fit these descriptions then and now. However, it is crucial to acknowledge those of outstanding merit for their lifetime contributions to the Lowrider Movement. With that, the LHof will continue to strive to bring these humble individuals into the limelight and recognize their influence, not just to the movement and sport, but to its time-honored history.

The LHoF Nomination Committee, consisting of Lowrider Events judges and past honorees, will submit all nominations to the LHoF Executive Committee. These nominees, with a required minimum of 20 years involved in the lowrider culture and/or sport, are reviewed and final inductees are confirmed by the Executive Committee. The category honors as follows:

MEMORIAL HONOR
Recognition of a deceased individual, who has demonstrated an outstanding contribution to the lifestyle and/or automotive sport of lowriding; in regards to leadership, craftsmanship, or lifetime contribution. Does not require 20-year minimum history.

LEADERSHIP HONOR
A founder/leader, who has directly affected the course, actions, contributions and positive influence of a recognized and organized group and/or car club.

CRAFTSMANSHIP HONOR
Designer, builder, artist in creating original and outstanding vehicles. Also, exhibiting these vehicles for a consistent period of time.

LIFETIME CONTRIBUTOR HONOR
A community leader and/or activist with a lifelong dedication of time, resources and heart in contributing, influencing and/or investing directly back into the lowrider community. This category may include individuals who promote lowrider events that simultaneously educate and entertain such community.

Note: The LHOF Executive Committee may reserve honorable mention nominations for reconsideration for one (1) year, of which for 2009, will include Terry Anderson, Noah Hipolito, Alberto Lopez, Mike Lopez, Walt Prey, Michael Tovar and Richard Ochoa, Sr.

In its senior year, the LHoF continues to celebrate and honor its alumni of extraordinary jefes, brothers, leaders and innovators. The Executive Committee proudly recognizes the 2008 Lowrider Hall of Fame inductees: Gary May, Memorial Honor; Kita Lealao, Leadership Honor; Ruben "Buggs" Ochoa, Craftsmanship; and Fernando Ruelas, Lifetime Contributor Honor. On September 20, Lowrider Magazine will present the Fourth Annual Lowrider Hall of Fame ceremony at the Long Beach Hilton in Long Beach, California. Plan to be a part of a historical and emotional night, as the lowrider community community honors its own. Paz


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 14 2008, 03:43 PM~11345441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 60 looks nice too


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 14 2008, 03:43 PM~11345441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2008, 02:25 PM~11352865
> *The 60 looks nice too
> *


damn you guys on LIL really exam a pic don't ya :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2007 lrm show


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone got a clean dash? preferably blue. Help me out someone.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 16 2008, 01:23 AM~11357720
> *Anyone got a clean dash? preferably blue.  Help me out someone.
> *


i got pretty much all body parts in good condish too. all for the 78 body style. just nothin as far as the guts go. pm me for any body questions...............this goes for anyone.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

this is my baby!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

FOR YOU ARIZONA LOWRIDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 14 2008, 08:51 PM~11348192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## RATED_X (Feb 12, 2004)

Have this shit in my files. Im sure someone out there might need it sooner or later.

Chevy EL Camino ( or G-Body i think Wiring Diagram )


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

the







shop truck


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that skateboard looks huge. is that regular size???


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

_*
MY HUBBYS RIDE BEFORE THE INTERIOR.....*
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: _


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

THANX MIJA!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Aug 19 2008, 12:42 PM~11382485
> *THANX MIJA!!  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *



_*ANYTIME BABY!!*_


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up elco ryders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 20 2008, 11:09 AM~11392710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

THE HOMIE RONNIES ELCO..... THE CROWD C.C.
























































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

cool pics hated. all you need is a camp fire and hot dogs!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 21 2008, 12:53 PM~11403045
> *cool pics hated. all you need is a camp fire and hot dogs!
> *


I know I live in the outback


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Aug 21 2008, 11:42 AM~11402957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

THIS A HOPPER


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*I LOVE THESE EL CO'S...........COMMING SOON!!! I SEE YOU LOOKEN*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 21 2008, 11:53 AM~11403045
> *cool pics hated. all you need is a camp fire and hot dogs!
> *


x2. cool shots.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Aug 22 2008, 04:20 PM~11413801
> *x2. cool shots.
> *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

77 vs. 79


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

what year did the elco get the g frame?


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 25 2008, 02:20 PM~11434272
> *what year did the elco get the g frame?
> *


'78. But don't start thinking that all G-body frames are alike because they are not.


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

so if i got a 85 regal full wrap
can i put an elco body on the frame?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

SOME ELCO FRAMES ARE TWO INCHES LONGER THEN THE G-BODY FRAMES


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Aug 26 2008, 03:50 AM~11439909
> *SOME ELCO FRAMES ARE TWO INCHES LONGER THEN THE G-BODY FRAMES
> *


so an elcamino body wont fit on a regal frame?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Aug 26 2008, 12:18 PM~11442562
> *so an elcamino body wont fit on a regal frame?
> *


 NO :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally got some new shoes for my bitch. Will post pixs as soon as I put them on!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Aug 26 2008, 04:48 PM~11444533
> *Finally got some new shoes for my bitch. Will post pixs as soon as I put them on!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djsire (Jul 1, 2007)

For sale in Phoenix AZ. Im not the owner but I can get ahold of him if serious in buying. asking 6500


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 26 2008, 03:16 PM~11444754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 26 2008, 05:16 PM~11444754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ask her if she works on elco's mine could use some work?? I'll just look over her shoulder and learn :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 05:05 PM~11452917
> *
> 
> 
> ...




gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 27 2008, 02:09 PM~11452948
> *gangsta  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562+Aug 26 2008, 11:05 PM~11448368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Havoc1985_@Aug 27 2008, 10:09 PM~11456935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 27 2008, 10:59 PM~11457506
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up bro how you been?


----------



## Slimm (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Aug 21 2008, 11:41 AM~11402945
> *THE HOMIE RONNIES ELCO..... THE CROWD C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diggin that color!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a few new elco's looking good fellas


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

IM SELLING MY 83 EL CAMINO REALLY JUST LOST INTREST NEEDS WORK FULLY REINFORCED FRAME 13X7 RIMS THREE PUMP SETUP V6 NEEDS INTERIOR WORK, NEEDS PAINT ASKING $4,000 OBO OR TRADE FOR RUNNING BOMB OR SOMETHING ALREADY LIFTED :biggrin: 
CAR IS IN PHOENIX


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

UCE HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:47 AM~11470389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How many pieces are the two tone side mouldings?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 29 2008, 07:59 PM~11474917
> *How many pieces are the two tone side mouldings?
> *


ask twotyme he has them on his ride and so does noah


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Aug 21 2008, 02:41 PM~11402945
> *THE HOMIE RONNIES ELCO..... THE CROWD C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


That's SWEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the color


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

REALISTICS CAR CLUB


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Before.  

















After! :cheesy: New wheels and bed cover!!!  

























Interior in the works!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE PEEPS! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 30 2008, 05:46 PM~11480078
> *LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE PEEPS! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Aug 30 2008, 04:54 PM~11479839
> *Before.
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

repost of one of the baddest elco pics taken


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2008, 05:38 PM~11480293
> *looking real good bro
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Aug 30 2008, 03:54 PM~11479839
> *Before.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one......


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 11:39 AM~11483623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11481133
> *repost of one of the baddest elco pics taken
> 
> 
> ...


Nut rider.


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 28 2008, 08:33 AM~11459855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size of cylinders are those looks good


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 31 2008, 01:33 PM~11483853
> *Nut rider.
> *


who you talking about??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres a pic of my ride at the store I stopped off at on the way home from a show I drove the car like 2 hrs to the show and then drover her back home


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Aug 31 2008, 11:39 AM~11483620
> *Nice one......
> *


Thanx!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Sep 1 2008, 01:18 AM~11488121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tiny, I'm glad I didn't bet you that you wouldn't of made it out to the show! :biggrin: 
What a week it must of been to have done all that work in a short period of time. It payed off it looks good Dogg!! :thumbsup: I know there is more to come!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 1 2008, 10:50 PM~11494961
> *Hey Tiny, I'm glad I didn't bet you that you wouldn't of made it out to the show! :biggrin:
> What a week it must of been to have done all that work in a short period of time. It payed off it looks good Dogg!!  :thumbsup: I know there is more to come!!!
> *




THANKS DOGG!!!!THAT WAS THE LONGEST WEEK OF MY LIFE!!!... :biggrin: 
SHE'LL HAVE SOME MORE SHIT DONE BY NEXT MONTH....SO HOPEFULLY IT PAYS OFF!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 2 2008, 09:30 AM~11496420
> *THANKS DOGG!!!!THAT WAS THE LONGEST WEEK OF MY LIFE!!!... :biggrin:
> SHE'LL HAVE SOME MORE SHIT DONE BY NEXT MONTH....SO HOPEFULLY IT PAYS OFF!!
> *


Looking real good bro


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2008, 08:32 AM~11496433
> *Looking real good bro
> *


thanks dogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 2 2008, 08:05 AM~11496631
> *thanks dogg!!! :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN RIDE WHAT COLOR IS THAT ?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 2 2008, 09:28 AM~11496776
> *CLEAN RIDE WHAT COLOR IS THAT ?
> *


house of color organic green


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 30 2008, 09:17 PM~11481133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what there for huh...Ive been driving mine alot more lately too......they look good on the rode.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 2 2008, 10:41 AM~11497400
> *thanks bro
> fuckin baddass
> thats what there for huh...Ive been driving mine alot more lately too......they look good on the rode.
> *



thanks dogg!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 2 2008, 11:41 AM~11497400
> *they look good on the rode.
> *


better there than in the garage


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 31 2008, 12:39 PM~11483623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS REAL GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

_*CRAZY EIGHTY LOOKIN ALL FIRME....*_


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 2 2008, 04:39 PM~11500397
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS REAL GOOD!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks dogg!!!it was a long ass week!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 20 2008, 01:57 PM~11394215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro you 4x4ing. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY_CRAZY_@Sep 2 2008, 05:02 PM~11500579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good too Firme 80!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 1 2008, 07:08 AM~11488540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up shawny


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 2 2008, 07:16 PM~11502536
> *what up shawny
> *


what up joe


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

RIDES LOOKING CLEAN HOMIES I WISH I COULD HOOK MINES UP LIKE YOURE GUYS ELCOS BUT TIMES ARE RUFF


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 2 2008, 05:06 PM~11501117
> *Looking good too Firme 80!!
> *


_*

THANX HOMIE!!!*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 2 2008, 06:19 PM~11500713
> *damn bro you 4x4ing. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Sep 2 2008, 10:14 PM~11503284
> *
> 
> THANX HOMIE!!!
> *


damn your rides looking good your making me want to slam mine


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*RONNIES ELCO FROM THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO C.C.*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2008, 09:04 PM~11503889
> *damn your rides looking good your making me want to slam mine
> *


_*THANX HOMIE...*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ss black.. im just gunna re clear and call it a day..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:22 PM~11504108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty cool looking tailgate mod


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mini trucker style.. im a suicide it next.. make it open to the side instead of downward...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 08:34 AM~11505739
> *mini trucker style.. im a suicide it next.. make it open to the side instead of downward...
> *


thats how money talks is the green elco from Rollerz but now it's just been sold


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt for the elcos!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 3 2008, 11:55 AM~11507528
> *thats how money talks is the green elco from Rollerz but now it's just been sold
> *


no shit.. damn.. guess im a lambo the tailgate then


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

i need some two tone trim if anyone has any, pm me.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ANYONE NEED A POWER SEAT? split on the bottom.........


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

snuck my way into the rat rod show this weekend...


some pics with my bike i just got going.


----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

still havnt seen this car in person :angry:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 5 2008, 10:25 AM~11526314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this julio whats up you want too see my car ??


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 5 2008, 01:34 PM~11527891
> *this julio whats up you want too see my car ??
> *


hellz yeah mayne  ....its been out 4 awhile but out of every car show ive been 2 i still havnt seen it


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STUGOTSGIRL_@Nov 26 2005, 07:17 PM~4281313
> * [attachmentid=364560]
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 5 2008, 01:53 PM~11528096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 5 2008, 01:51 PM~11528072
> *hellz yeah mayne    ....its been out 4 awhile but out of every car show ive been 2 i still havnt seen it
> *


dont know what carshow you been too but ive been out ???????????????


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 5 2008, 03:01 PM~11528669
> *dont know what carshow you been too but ive been out ???????????????
> *


you going to porterville???


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 5 2008, 03:11 PM~11528726
> *you going to porterville???
> *


that show sucks .............why do you have something for me


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

$300 for the hop if ya win ....i was just hopeing to see yo car check dat bumper


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 5 2008, 03:29 PM~11528872
> *$300 for the hop if ya win ....i was just hopeing to see yo car check dat bumper
> 
> *


cool homeboy $300 for the hop that suck iam cool plus the club dont want too go.. see you on oct 26 carnales unidos car show .......


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

for sale


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Sep 5 2008, 02:53 PM~11528096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 5 2008, 05:05 PM~11529618
> *CLEAN  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

*"SS MINO"*


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 6 2008, 03:17 AM~11533616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

before the patterns but with the D's


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

can someone tell me the measurments for the 86 87 mirrors from the edge of the door to the base of the mirror ???? thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 7 2008, 03:11 AM~11538803
> *can someone tell me the measurments for the 86 87 mirrors from the edge of the door to the base of the mirror ???? thanks
> 
> 
> ...


are you asking about the stock ones or to the people who are adding the ls mirrors??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

lookin good yallz.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 8 2008, 06:05 PM~11551326
> *lookin good yallz.
> *


Long time no see bro guess your doing big things while I'm still fucking around on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2008, 04:02 PM~11551293
> *are you asking about the stock ones or to the people who are adding the ls mirrors??
> *


the stock el Co ones 86 87 like in the pics


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 9 2008, 12:26 AM~11555328
> *the stock el Co ones 86 87 like in the pics
> *


in the pic those aren't stock mirrors though


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 07:35 AM~11557129
> *in the pic those aren't stock  mirrors though
> *


yeah they are brother i just bought a pair but dont have a templet 

those are 1986 1987 stock mirrors


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 9 2008, 09:51 AM~11557709
> *yeah they are brother i just bought a pair but dont have a templet
> 
> those are 1986 1987 stock mirrors
> *


He's right! :yes: 1986 and 87 elcos use those mirrors. The gauges all of the dash trim are also the same as an LS.

The guy that had my elco before me put a set and the distance from the front edge of the door following the body line to the front top edge of the base of the mirror is about 5 and 1/4 inches. I hope this helps! If not ask someone with an LS, I think it would be the same.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

I'M READY 4 THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Is BIGGATO799


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 8 2008, 05:11 PM~11551386
> *Long time no see bro guess your doing big things while I'm still fucking around on LIL :biggrin:
> *


thats funny. i also just learned that those mirriors come stock on the late years. natural high has them on his. 
ive definitely been busy with alot of stuff. ive been tryin to paint alot more for commission jobs before the weather gets nasty. and the shop soaks up alot of time too. 
hope things are going well for you. i havnt even touched my ride since that denver trip. it gave me some time too tap into some other hobbies ive been neglecting for some time now. BUT im just tryin to build a stack of chedd for the ride. engine swap soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 9 2008, 07:38 PM~11561985
> *thats funny. i also just learned that those mirriors come stock on the late years. natural high has them on his.
> ive definitely been busy with alot of stuff. ive been tryin to paint alot more for commission jobs before the weather gets nasty. and the shop soaks up alot of time too.
> hope things are going well for you. i havnt even touched my ride since that denver trip. it gave me some time too tap into some other hobbies ive been neglecting for some time now. BUT im just tryin to build a stack of chedd for the ride. engine swap soon.
> *


this is the hobby I've been tapping into :biggrin: 
heres a pic of my xs650 I just bought for $550 it starts right up and it's one loud mother fucker someone tried to make cafe racer or flat track racer out of it but that'll soon be taken off
















I just ordered this








and by the middle to end of this month it'll look like this minus the seat,tank and handle bars I'll have to order little by little I'm not a baller








and this is the look I'm going for not sure if I'm gonna do apes or drag bars though


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 9 2008, 02:42 PM~11560509
> *He's right! :yes: 1986 and 87 elcos use those mirrors. The gauges all of the dash trim are also the same as an LS.
> 
> The guy that had my elco before me put a set and the distance from the front edge of the door following the body line to the front top edge of the base of the mirror is about 5 and 1/4 inches. I hope this helps! If not ask someone with an LS, I think it would be the same.
> *


thanks brother


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11557709
> *yeah they are brother i just bought a pair but dont have a templet
> 
> those are 1986 1987 stock mirrors
> *


wow see you learn something everyday or at least I do :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> this is the hobby I've been tapping into :biggrin:
> heres a pic of my xs650 I just bought for $550 it starts right up and it's one loud mother fucker
> 
> 
> hell yeah! the end result is gonna be dope. the handle bars are a toughy. both would look good. id normally say go with the ape hangers, but in this case i think the low pro bars would look really nice.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 9 2008, 09:43 PM~11563943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really like all the black on the grill and lights. i would never go for that had i not seen it here. that ride has come a long way in the past year. cooodos!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 10 2008, 12:49 AM~11565187
> *i really like all the black on the grill and lights. i would never go for that had i not seen it here. that ride has come a long way in the past year. cooodos!
> *


thats.. i might get the chrome grill and bezels.. i duno.. or just leave it all black and put the billet grill instert


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 07:15 AM~11565837
> *thats.. i might get the chrome grill and bezels.. i duno.. or just leave it all black and put the billet grill instert
> *


keep it how it is. shit is sick and how many other people have you seen do that to a lowrider? shits hottttt.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 10 2008, 10:03 AM~11566805
> *keep it how it is. shit is sick and how many other people have you seen do that to a lowrider? shits hottttt.
> *


thanks.. ill prob just get the billet insert and leave everything blk..

good advice noah "the shittin unicorn"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> > this is the hobby I've been tapping into :biggrin:
> > heres a pic of my xs650 I just bought for $550 it starts right up and it's one loud mother fucker
> > hell yeah! the end result is gonna be dope. the handle bars are a toughy. both would look good. id normally say go with the ape hangers, but in this case i think the low pro bars would look really nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got damn hurricane gunna flood my elco..
making room in my garage now..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

quote=sic713,Sep 10 2008, 10:19 AM~11566934]thanks..  ill prob just get the billet insert and leave everything blk..
well it definitely looks good......
  that unicorn is tough as fuck huh?
good advice noah "the shittin unicorn"
[/quote]




> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Sep 10 2008, 03:23 PM~11569389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all my black homies cant swim for shit. i hope your not like them!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11581752
> *
> all my black homies cant swim for shit.  i hope your not like them!!!
> *


shit i taught myself how to swim. ill be alright..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> quote=sic713,Sep 10 2008, 10:19 AM~11566934]thanks..  ill prob just get the billet insert and leave everything blk..
> well it definitely looks good......
> that unicorn is tough as fuck huh?
> good advice noah "the shittin unicorn"


i think it would look just that much better on that style as it is. good luck with it. post some flix when you make the change.
all my black homies cant swim for shit. i hope your not like them!!! 
[/quote]

I got the hardtail kit for the bike today hopefully I can do it sometime this week :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11581796
> *shit i taught myself how to swim. ill be alright..
> *


gettin crazy out there yet?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not yet.. we chillin playin halo and shit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 03:16 PM~11587242
> *not yet.. we chillin playin halo and shit
> *


I hope everything goes good out there bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

me too..hno:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 04:21 PM~11588203
> *me too..hno:
> *


The Island Of Texas?? :0

Look at the bright side, you might have ocean front property!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

L.A. WOMAN at the San Diego Super Indoor Show!


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

i love these things with the LS monte clip

what are the steps to putting one on though?? do you need the doors too?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 12 2008, 08:55 PM~11590236
> *i love these things with the LS monte clip
> 
> what are the steps to putting one on though??  do you need the doors too?
> *


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 13 2008, 12:37 PM~11593246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

it looks like you got to put the monte doors on as well...am I right?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

yessss sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M.Fuentes_@Sep 13 2008, 02:10 PM~11593957
> *:biggrin:
> 
> it looks like you got to put the monte doors on as well...am I right?
> *


Doors, front clip, fenders, hood and moldings.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

how do i line up the top portion of the LS door with the body different body lines


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11595169
> *how do i line up the top portion of the LS door with the body  different body lines
> *


you have to modify the side window pillar pm me homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 13 2008, 11:37 AM~11593246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^id like to see some more of this one. looks nice.^^^ :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*








CRAZY_EIGHTY_JUST II LOWW S.D. C.C.*_


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

GOOD TIME @ THE LOW & SLOW CAR SHOW IN MESA, AZ THIS PAST WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*ALLEN'S ELCO MAJESTICS KANSAS CITY*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 15 2008, 09:53 PM~11612651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that no windows? :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 16 2008, 09:55 AM~11615166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How old are these pics?? This ride looks nice


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11612793
> *ALLEN'S ELCO MAJESTICS KANSAS CITY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 15 2008, 09:54 PM~11612656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2008, 12:20 PM~11616628
> *How old are these pics?? This ride looks nice
> *


MAYBE 8-12 YRS OLD 

''RED DOG'' 
ITS IN AN OLD ISSUE OF LRM :0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80+Sep 15 2008, 09:39 PM~11612504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11621737
> *MAYBE 8-12 YRS OLD
> 
> ''RED DOG''
> ...


It makes you wonder where some of these cars are at now I know some of them are still in perfect condition while others went down the drain


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

IN TRAFFIC...... RIDIN WITH NO PLATES  




View My Video


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

PAUSE AND PUSH PLAY FOR VIDEO TO SHOW ON TINY PIXS,DONT KNOW WHY IT SAYS "VIDEO NOT FOUND"???


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11622781
> *It makes you wonder where some of these cars are at now I know some of them are still in perfect condition while others went down the drain
> *


ITS IN RIVERSIDE CA, THE GUY STARTED TO PART IT OUT SO HE COULD BUILD ANOTHER CAR AND NOW ITS IN HIS GARAGE GETTING RE-DONE ABOUT TO BUST OUT WITH IT AGAIN :0 :briggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11612793
> *BAD ASS ELCO....</span>*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 15 2008, 09:53 PM~11612651
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN GOOD DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 17 2008, 08:15 AM~11623984
> *LOOKIN GOOD DOGG :biggrin:
> *


thanks vato just keeping up with you lol!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Sep 15 2008, 09:39 PM~11612504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM NICE RIDE


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I want the bumpers with the impact strips....anyone want to trade for smooth bumpers? Im in So Cal.


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 18 2008, 01:44 PM~11636565
> *I want the bumpers with the impact strips....anyone want to trade for smooth bumpers?  Im in So Cal.
> *


thats what i want too.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 18 2008, 01:44 PM~11636565
> *I want the bumpers with the impact strips....anyone want to trade for smooth bumpers?  Im in So Cal.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 18 2008, 02:44 PM~11636565
> *I want the bumpers with the impact strips....anyone want to trade for smooth bumpers?  Im in So Cal.
> *


smooth bumpers all the way :cheesy:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a rear bumper only if interested


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 18 2008, 09:30 AM~11635035
> *DAM NICE RIDE
> *


_
*
THANX HOMES....*_


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

*WHO'S GOT THEIR ENGINE SWAPPED*??? 

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 20 2008, 12:45 AM~11649982
> *WHO'S GOT THEIR ENGINE SWAPPED???
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I do mine started out as a v6 Now I have a 305 HO out of a camaro


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 20 2008, 12:08 AM~11650035
> *I do mine started out as a v6 Now I have a 305 HO out of a camaro
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

started off with 305,now got a candied out 350 :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

pics from the big lokote/estilo ensane photo shoot today...
driven 35 min to the writers block in s.e.s.d!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics tinydogg


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2008, 07:04 AM~11656353
> *nice pics tinydogg
> *




thanks doggy.....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 21 2008, 12:29 AM~11655925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ENGINE :cheesy: AND GOOD PICS OF THAT PHOTO SHOOT CAR LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 21 2008, 08:04 AM~11656509
> *NICE ENGINE :cheesy:  AND GOOD PICS OF THAT PHOTO SHOOT CAR LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought it was just a show car... Good work..... It's clean


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 21 2008, 08:21 AM~11656559
> *I thought it was just a show car... Good work..... It's clean
> *


good lookin out,but thats what thyre built for....fuck the bullshit!! :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 21 2008, 10:23 AM~11656566
> *good lookin out,but thats what thyre built for....fuck the bullshit!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: I feel you on that.... I'm just startin to get my 87 Elco fixed... This topic helped me out a lot..


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 21 2008, 08:28 AM~11656584
> *:thumbsup: I feel you on that.... I'm just startin to get my 87 Elco fixed... This topic helped me out a lot..
> *


good luck on your build......keep us updated
:thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

heres sum pics from the tribal clothing after party 9-6-08 :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

sorry bout the gigantic pics fellas....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 21 2008, 09:41 AM~11656633
> *sorry bout the gigantic pics fellas....
> *


If someone is posting pics in here I ain't complaining


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2008, 08:44 AM~11656644
> *If someone is posting pics in here I ain't complaining
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 14 2008, 01:05 AM~11597539
> *you have to modify the side window pillar pm me homie
> *



PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 21 2008, 12:22 AM~11655908
> *started off with 305,now got a candied out 350 :biggrin:
> *


im about to do the same thing. only its a v6 to the 350. did you run into alot of problems at all in the process?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2008, 09:21 AM~11664053
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

_ What fits better in the storage area of an Elco. 10" or 12" sub?_


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11664792
> *im about to do the same thing. only its a v6 to the 350.  did you run into alot of problems at all in the process?
> *



not at all dogg...you "might" have to change out or extend fuel lines and your gonna "have" to change out the motor mounts for sure :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 22 2008, 11:02 AM~11664905
> * What fits better in the storage area of an Elco. 10" or 12" sub?
> *


_


i got 12's and my shit "rumps"_


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 22 2008, 10:55 AM~11664827
> *nice
> *



x2


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 22 2008, 11:37 AM~11665198
> *Hey dogg, where ya at???  I went by the shop a couple of times today.
> I dropped of the seats. When can I get the car in for the bridge?? Let me know!!  *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 22 2008, 04:09 PM~11668049
> *im being a lazy muthafucka at the pad :biggrin:*


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 17 2008, 07:14 AM~11623981
> *BAD ASS ELCO....
> *


THANX DOGG... :biggrin: SO IS YOURS HOMIE.....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 01:35 PM~11676739
> *THANX DOGG... :biggrin: SO IS YOURS HOMIE.....
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 22 2008, 11:02 AM~11664905
> * What fits better in the storage area of an Elco. 10" or 12" sub?
> *


_
i have three 10's in mine. i love it. you can put big dudes in there if you face them up or down. i put the 3 in mine with the intention of having them face out but i hid them behind the wall instead. i think elcorider has 4 10's and they sound great._


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11678355
> *i have three 10's in mine. i love it. you can put big dudes in there if you face them up or down. i put the 3 in mine with the intention of having them face out but i hid them behind the wall instead.  i think elcorider has 4 10's and they sound great.
> *


I'm grabbin 1 of the JL Audio 6 or 7 series with the 500 v2 monoblock... Those bitches r big as hell.... And they bang hard.... It'll be more than enough for the cab...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 05:29 PM~11678906
> *I'm grabbin 1 of the JL Audio 6 or 7 series with the 500 v2 monoblock... Those bitches r big as hell.... And they bang hard.... It'll be more than enough for the cab...
> *


i got 2 jl w3v2s cause the 6 or 7 is too bigg....im runnin 1000/1 jl and 300/4 for the infinity components


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11678355
> *i have three 10's in mine. i love it. you can put big dudes in there if you face them up or down. i put the 3 in mine with the intention of having them face out but i hid them behind the wall instead.  i think elcorider has 4 10's and they sound great.
> *





:thumbsup: my 12s are firing down....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 23 2008, 07:47 PM~11679093
> *i got 2 jl w3v2s cause the 6 or 7 is too bigg....im runnin 1000/1 jl and 300/4 for the infinity components
> *


R u sayin that a 10 would be to big to fit back there.... I figured a 12 would be but not a 10...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 05:49 PM~11679108
> *R u sayin that a 10 would be to big to fit back there.... I figured a 12 would be but not a 10...
> *



only if its a 6 or 7 jl audio


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 05:49 PM~11679108
> *R u sayin that a 10 would be to big to fit back there.... I figured a 12 would be but not a 10...
> *



as in "depth" from top of woofer to bottom of the magnet (if your tryin to hide them in the compartment)


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Sep 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11678355
> *i have three 10's in mine. i love it. you can put big dudes in there if you face them up or down. i put the 3 in mine with the intention of having them face out but i hid them behind the wall instead.  i think elcorider has 4 10's and they sound great.
> *


4 fucken 10s and it hurts......  and 1200watts :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 23 2008, 07:52 PM~11679143
> *
> as in "depth" from top of woofer to bottom of the magnet (if your tryin to hide them in the compartment)
> *


I was thinkin bout turnin it sideways. and building a custom fiberglass and plexiglass box....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 05:55 PM~11679160
> *4 fucken 10s  and it hurts......  and 1200watts :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 23 2008, 07:55 PM~11679160
> *4 fucken 10s  and it hurts......  and 1200watts :0  :biggrin:
> *


What you runnin?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 05:56 PM~11679169
> *I was thinkin bout turnin it sideways. and building a custom fiberglass and plexiglass box....
> *



so your facing them out???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11679187
> *<span style='color:green'>Yeah*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 05:58 PM~11679193
> *Yeah
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 05:56 PM~11679179
> *What you runnin?
> *


fostgate amps :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 23 2008, 07:59 PM~11679201
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I was bout 2 be disappointed... I knew that it wouldn't fit facing the cab.... 
 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Tiny is those infinity components....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 06:02 PM~11679233
> *ill post a pic of mine in a few cause i thought you wanted to stuff em in the compartment,but youll be alright the way you wanna do it!!!</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Good


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 06:03 PM~11679254
> *yezzzzir!!!in sum fiber glass kick panels and co-axels where my seatbelts(use to be)*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 23 2008, 08:08 PM~11679326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, That's exactly what I was thinkin about doin with my amp and capacitor.... Is the Infinity's 6x9's


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11679384
> *theyre 5 1/4 in the rear and 6 1/2 in the kick panels*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 23 2008, 08:15 PM~11679407
> *<span style='color:green'>Nice setup u got there....*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11679510
> *thanks dogg</span>*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

heres aclearer pic of the interior from this weekend,not much but outdoors


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Nov 26 2005, 05:21 PM~4280377
> *[attachmentid=364329]
> 
> Works for me.
> *




sick with it


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Sep 18 2008, 02:44 PM~11636565
> *I want the bumpers with the impact strips....anyone want to trade for smooth bumpers?  Im in So Cal.
> *


i have the impact strip bumpers, lets trade


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

could someone tell me if the fenders of 79-81 el camino/malibu would fit and line up to 82-87 front clip and hood. i have them and wanted to see if i could swap them for my 82-87 fenders.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Sep 24 2008, 09:52 AM~11685468
> *could someone tell me if the fenders of 79-81 el camino/malibu would fit and line up to 82-87 front clip and hood. i have them and wanted to see if i could swap them for my 82-87 fenders.
> *


yezzzir..


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Sep 24 2008, 10:52 AM~11685468
> *could someone tell me if the fenders of 79-81 el camino/malibu would fit and line up to 82-87 front clip and hood. i have them and wanted to see if i could swap them for my 82-87 fenders.
> *


everything lines up. but. the mounting for the header panel is different. gotta make yur own


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Heres a Japan elco


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 24 2008, 10:16 AM~11685667
> *yezzzir..
> *


thanks.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Sep 24 2008, 10:28 AM~11685783
> *everything lines up. but. the mounting for the header panel is different. gotta make yur own
> *


so would i have to dill out new hole for header panel ?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Sep 24 2008, 10:49 AM~11685954
> *so would i have to dill out new hole for header panel ?
> *



if your upgrading the front clip from the 78-81 to 83-87 you will have to trim out the radiator support or swap it out because the 4 lights on the newer style hit the radiator support,but if its anything else from the doors foward (malibu or elco) its the same shit all the parts are interchangable from all the ones ive torn apart....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 10:40 AM~11685874
> *Heres a Japan elco
> 
> 
> ...



sick.... :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11688672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :loco:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 24 2008, 03:52 PM~11688787
> *:nosad:  :loco:
> *


x2


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11688672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the one with the Caprice clip?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 05:40 PM~11688672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :guns: :nosad: :nono:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11688672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUGLY.......


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 24 2008, 12:23 PM~11686690
> *if your upgrading the front clip from the 78-81 to 83-87 you will have to trim out the radiator support or swap it out because the 4 lights on the newer style hit the radiator support,but if its anything else from the doors foward (malibu or elco) its the same shit all the parts are interchangable from all the ones ive torn apart....
> *


my elco is an 83 i was just wanting to change the fenders to get rid of the side marker light.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Sep 25 2008, 06:46 AM~11694331
> *my elco is an 83 i was just wanting to change the fenders to get rid of the side marker light.
> *



then your kool


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Sep 25 2008, 07:46 AM~11694331
> *my elco is an 83 i was just wanting to change the fenders to get rid of the side marker light.
> *


That'll be nice and clean like that I have an 81 and I molded my rear side marker lights :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

finally some new piktures...woohoo.
looking good elcos


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 25 2008, 07:57 AM~11694744
> *then your kool
> *


kool thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Is it any way that I can make the ride a lil more smoother with switches


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 04:45 PM~11689401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 25 2008, 12:27 PM~11697012
> *Is it any way that I can make the ride a lil more smoother with switches
> *


I thinks accumulators fix that problem. The only down side that I have heard is that it slows down the performance, I'm not 100% sure! Tinydogg would know for sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Sep 25 2008, 09:43 PM~11702634
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

IMG00044.jpg (475KB)


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

heres my new daily,when i started with it in august....









and heres how it is now, shot it a week and a half ago. just a quickie .... 








.....gotta raise the front to stock level. it looks lame like that.
and yes i know i need the front chrome , was an 81


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I love the 80-81 front end


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 02:38 AM~11703997
> *I love the 80-81 front end
> 
> 
> ...


chingon :thumbsup: 

....i like em too, but im obsessed with updating :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco+Sep 25 2008, 06:46 AM~11694331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My old wagon was missing them both... front and rear.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 01:38 AM~11703997
> *I love the 80-81 front end
> 
> 
> ...


I like the 81... not a fan of the 80.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:50 AM~11704036
> *I like the 81... not a fan of the 80.
> *


There the same front end it's just the grill on the 81 is way better but I dig the single headlight


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 02:48 AM~11704032
> *My old wagon was missing them both... front and rear.
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean look right there


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 02:13 AM~11704114
> *There the same front end it's just the grill on the 81 is way better but I dig the single headlight
> *


Yeah I don't like the vertical bars.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 02:13 AM~11704116
> *nice clean look right there
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks man. That's what I was going for... no emblems, no side lights, shaved hood ornament, and shaved roof rack.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 03:23 AM~11704151
> *:thumbsup: Thanks man.  That's what I was going for... no emblems, no side lights, shaved hood ornament, and shaved roof rack.
> *


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Sep 26 2008, 01:48 AM~11704032
> *My old wagon was missing them both... front and rear.
> 
> 
> ...


ya im going for the clean look i have the back side lights shaved, handles, and hood ordament too. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Sep 26 2008, 07:55 AM~11704771
> *ya im going for the clean look i have the back side lights shaved, handles, and hood ordament too.  :biggrin:
> *


I shaved the hood ornament, I went with flush mount cadillac taillights instead of shaved completely and a smoothed out shaved bed and tailgate along with the side pieces on the back window are shaved and molded smooth also


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 26 2008, 07:26 AM~11704942
> *I shaved the hood ornament, I went with flush mount cadillac taillights instead of shaved completely and a smoothed out shaved bed and tailgate along with the side pieces on the back window are shaved and molded smooth also
> *


I ve seen your ride on here, really clean, I like.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Sep 26 2008, 06:55 AM~11704771
> *ya im going for the clean look i have the back side lights shaved, handles, and hood ordament too.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not a big fan of shaved door handles on lowriders... :dunno: Sometimes it looks good... sometimes it looks too plan.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11688672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that bad, I don't like those light but maybe some chevy truck lights would look tight.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 29 2008, 03:51 AM~11725781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ITS FOR SALE.....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Sep 26 2008, 01:48 AM~11703908
> *heres my new daily,when i started with it in august....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 29 2008, 10:02 AM~11727462
> * ITS FOR SALE.....
> *


 :0 
Did you post it in the classifieds?


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 29 2008, 04:30 PM~11731277
> *:0
> Did you post it in the classifieds?
> *


Found it!!! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433067


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 29 2008, 05:30 PM~11731277
> *:0
> Did you post it in the classifieds?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

If I already didn't have 2 on my hands I would grab the blue one.....


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*EL CAMINO BAJITO :biggrin: *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 04:41 PM~11731400
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 29 2008, 04:41 PM~11731397
> *Found it!!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433067
> *



got sumthin new in the works dogg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 29 2008, 11:28 PM~11735368
> *
> *


So whats the ticket?? Mine is posted up for sale also I got to get to my 59 imp already


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11688672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh lord! im not feelin this shit at all!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 30 2008, 09:02 AM~11737241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 30 2008, 10:02 AM~11737246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diggin this setup...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 30 2008, 08:11 AM~11737344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that two tone like that... That thing is pretty bad.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 29 2008, 11:39 PM~11735788
> *So whats the ticket?? Mine is posted up for sale also I got to get to my 59 imp already
> *



im askin 15,000 out the door..i got my eye on another piece of shit right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 30 2008, 03:33 PM~11741240
> *im askin 15,000 out the door..i got my eye on another piece of shit right now.... :biggrin:
> *


thats a good price but people are broke man I'm trying to get 10gs out of mine and nothing yet


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

btw what kind of piece of shit is it? :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 30 2008, 02:36 PM~11741266
> *thats a good price but people are broke man I'm trying to get 10gs out of mine and nothing yet
> *



i feel you dogg....but i jus lost interest in the elcos,my cutty with t-tops and im also gonna get rid of my 73 mc that ive had for ever,but itll be worth the piece of shit...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

I've heard a few folks say that they lost interest in the elco's.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Sep 30 2008, 04:52 PM~11741944
> *I've heard a few folks say that they lost interest in the elco's.....
> *


I didn't loose interest in elco's I just have too much stuff and if it's this or my 59 well then you know whats going


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 30 2008, 07:09 PM~11742579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAANGG!!! :0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 30 2008, 06:09 PM~11742579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT'S IN THIS BEAST! :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 30 2008, 05:09 PM~11742579
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dayyyyuuuummmmm!!!!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Sep 30 2008, 05:09 PM~11742579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN WHERE CAN I GET THAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

EL MIJO 84 FROM REALISTICS CC PUERTO PEÑASCO (ROCKY POINT) MEXICO


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

if anyone has some 82-87 front parking lights , the ones under the headlights. hit me up, cash in hand!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Just in case I caint find any good elco doors.... Does anyone know if the Monte Carlo doors line up exactly.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 3 2008, 11:04 AM~11769125
> *Just in case I caint find any good elco doors.... Does anyone know if the Monte Carlo doors line up exactly.
> *


unless your doing a monte carlo ls front end only elco doors then


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 3 2008, 12:06 PM~11769137
> *unless your doing a monte carlo ls front end only elco doors then
> *


Ok, I should be able to find some around.... It's minnesota so it's a few old school junk yards around.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 3 2008, 12:07 PM~11769153
> *Ok, I should be able to find some around.... It's minnesota so it's a few old school junk yards around.
> *


noah has some


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 3 2008, 01:02 PM~11769637
> *noah has some
> *


I have an 87 and they have those sport mirriors on them. Ill pm him though... Good lookin out


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just got this little gem. tiny tats.


VVVV nice shot VVVV


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 5 2008, 02:01 PM~11783579
> *TTMFT
> *


Whats up doggie?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

someone sell me some gold and chrome stuff. i need anything for the frame and belly and engine. just putting it out there.
larry, i know you got some mirriors :biggrin: hope things are goin well for you. any work on the 59 or bike?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey elcos, I got a Tonneau cover up for grabs. Its the Gaylords fiberglass with double locks. Perfect condition black. Just throwing it out there...trades?


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 6 2008, 10:41 AM~11791254
> *Hey elcos, I got a Tonneau cover up for grabs. Its the Gaylords fiberglass with double locks. Perfect condition black. Just throwing it out there...trades?
> *


location?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Oct 6 2008, 11:14 AM~11791883
> *location?
> *


kansas city, mo


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

:biggrin: .


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

I have a power front seat for sale...the split bench--what is it called the 60/40 or something like that? The wires have been cut. Ill let it go for $150. Ill post up pics soon in the classifieds. Just givin you homies first dibs.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 3 2008, 01:57 PM~11771165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong color...noah...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 6 2008, 01:21 AM~11789384
> *Whats up doggie?
> *


Not much. Just trying to save up for a paint job. How about yourself? I saw that you got the elco back up for sale. Good luck with the sale. I might try selling mine again, not unit after the new year.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 6 2008, 01:42 PM~11793323
> *wrong color...noah...
> *


we just couldnt make you that small!!!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 6 2008, 04:59 PM~11795281
> *we just couldnt make you that small!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 6 2008, 05:39 PM~11795092
> *Not much. Just trying to save up for a paint job. How about yourself? I saw that you got the elco back up for sale. Good luck with the sale. I might try selling mine again, not unit after the new year.
> *


I should wait until then myself maybe people will get out of this slump there in. I just did a feature for LRM so I hope it comes out soon the photographer told me sometime after January but we'll see. I go back and fourt about selling it I just have too much projects going on and dont have cash or time for all of them so I'm a little confused on what I want to do. Plus I'm trying for a new job so it's taking a risk and if the elco sells I can pay off the 59 and be in better shape if the job takes a turn for the worse so we'll see what happens


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 6 2008, 09:14 AM~11790505
> *someone sell me some gold and chrome stuff. i need anything for the frame and belly and engine. just putting it out there.
> larry, i know you got some mirriors :biggrin:  hope things are goin well for you. any work on the 59 or bike?
> *


still looking for plated stuff huh?? send some stuff to the plater I know you got stacks :biggrin: I'm doing okay I am always doing small touch ups on the elco here and there I haven't touched the 59 and I really need to. I am gonna start up on the bike again soon damn I'm slackin major I need to get busy. So how is business going?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2008, 03:30 AM~11799776
> *still looking for plated stuff huh?? send some stuff to the plater I know you got stacks :biggrin:  I'm doing okay I am always doing small touch ups on the elco here and there I haven't touched the 59 and I really need to. I am gonna start up on the bike again soon damn I'm slackin major I need to get busy. So how is business going?
> *



i feel ya. biz is getting better. just had a little meeting last night about lifting my ride off the frame, painting the new one and figuring what to do gold and what to do chrome. engine is about to get some treatment too. with vegas this weekend and black sunday on the folowing ill get alot of little ideas for my ride. then the project begins.
you should keep the elco. you know a project is never done. (although you are really close)  its like a finished painting. just needs a nice frame to set it off. im about to re-do the hole painting.  
then agin, that 59 could be real sick...........PROJECTS!!! :barf: too many can make you sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

My Elco doesn't have an engine or trany in it. I don't paln on hopping all that much. Maybe here and there. Should I do a whole wrap or just stress points for now. My 87 Elco is go be my street car/shows... My 79 Elco im considering straight hopper... Im gonna do a Black Magic 3 pump setup with 8-10 batteries...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 7 2008, 09:59 AM~11801511
> *My Elco doesn't have an engine or trany in it. I don't paln on hopping all that much. Maybe here and there. Should I do a whole wrap or just stress points for now. My 87 Elco is go be my street car/shows... My 79 Elco im considering straight hopper... Im gonna do a Black Magic 3 pump setup with 8-10 batteries...
> *


if you just stress wrap it, you end up with more problems. do the whole thing if you got off the body.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 7 2008, 12:20 PM~11801686
> *if you just stress wrap it, you end up with more problems. do the whole thing if you got off the body.
> *


I was thinkin that but the big difference is $650 vs $2300+


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Anybody want a shell for a 78-87 El Camino.Used it for work don't need it anymore,just pick it up in Chula Vista So.Cal. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 7 2008, 05:23 PM~11805352
> *I was thinkin that but the big difference is $650 vs $2300+
> *


theres a bigger difference if you do it the cheaper way! it sucks to hear it but its true. no matter what you do, the cheaper way always needs more work in the end. if you have it out, one job remains one job. we ALL want the cheaper way to be "THE WAY" but its not reality. save a buck in the end. dont REDO everything. thats what im doing......................IT SUCKS.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 7 2008, 10:53 AM~11801460
> *i feel ya. biz is getting better. just had a little meeting last night about lifting my ride off the frame, painting the new one and figuring what to do gold and what to do chrome. engine is about to get some treatment too. with vegas this weekend and black sunday on the folowing ill get alot of little ideas for my ride. then the project begins.
> you should keep the elco. you know a project is never done. (although you are really close)  its like a finished painting. just needs a nice frame to set it off. im about to re-do the hole painting.
> then agin, that 59 could be real sick...........PROJECTS!!!  :barf:  too many can make you sick.
> *


It's nice to hear biz is good. I was gonna go to Vegas with the Colorado Springs GOODTIMES chapter but I have a job interview on monday and I can't miss that. Another frame, change the engine and do some plating your car is sick as it is it's gonna be killer. Yeah the projects are getting me sick I hate seeing my own rides sitting around with nothing done to them. So you gonna stick with the brown right because the interior is brown?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 7 2008, 06:23 PM~11805352
> *I was thinkin that but the big difference is $650 vs $2300+
> *


I'm with Noah full frame wrap would be best you say your not gonna hop that much but who knows plans change


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2008, 03:50 AM~11809592
> *I'm with Noah full frame wrap would be best you say your not gonna hop that much but who knows plans change
> *


Good lookin out fellas... It's just some people say that it'll be cool wit just the stress points... So Noah, what are redoing on yours? I think im gonna go radical hopper with my 79 Elco and keep the 87 for the streets. I was gonna be the only one up here with a Elco but the blue Elco that Mosthated had is up here and it could be out in the summer...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 8 2008, 01:48 AM~11809588
> *It's nice to hear biz is good. I was gonna go to Vegas with the Colorado Springs GOODTIMES chapter but I have a job interview on monday and I can't miss that. Another frame, change the engine and do some plating your car is sick as it is it's gonna be killer. Yeah the projects are getting me sick I hate seeing my own rides sitting around with nothing done to them. So you gonna stick with the brown right because the interior is brown?
> *


i really shouldnt go either but i missed it last year.
ive been thinking of changing the colors up but im feeling the browns. who knows.?. when it comes down it, you never know what can happen.
thanks for the compliments.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 8 2008, 05:48 AM~11809931
> *Good lookin out fellas... It's just some people say that it'll be cool wit just the stress points... So Noah, what are redoing on yours? I think im gonna go radical hopper with my 79 Elco and keep the 87 for the streets. I was gonna be the only one up here with a Elco but the blue Elco that Mosthated had is up here and it could be out in the summer...
> *


im goin through an engine at the moment. also got a fully boxed up frame ready for paint and just a little more chrome and gold for the suspension. gonna re-paint the hole car too. kinda sucks cause i had it painted less then a year ago.


----------



## noah (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## noah (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## noah (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 8 2008, 02:03 PM~11813922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Oct 8 2008, 02:06 PM~11813952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 8 2008, 02:32 PM~11813069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You Gold plated the a-arms


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 8 2008, 12:30 PM~11811875
> *im goin through an engine at the moment. also got a fully boxed up frame ready for paint and just a little more chrome and gold for the suspension. gonna re-paint the hole car too. kinda sucks cause i had it painted less then a year ago.
> *


I have an extra Elco frame too. I was gonna do the stress points on the car for now just to get moe up and goin.... Then Fully wrap my extra one


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

I dont think anyone around here does Gold plating... Mosthated where did you get your stuff done at?


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 8 2008, 03:04 PM~11813933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup nick ? :dunno:  :buttkick:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2008, 03:28 AM~11799775
> *I should wait until then myself maybe people will get out of this slump there in. I just did a feature for LRM so I hope it comes out soon the photographer told me sometime after January but we'll see. I go back and fourt about selling it I just have too much projects going on and dont have cash or time for all of them so I'm a little confused on what I want to do. Plus I'm trying for a new job so it's taking a risk and if the elco sells I can pay off the 59 and be in better shape if the job takes a turn for the worse so we'll see what happens
> *


I think were all hurting for money right now, I know I am. Thats cool about being featured in LRM. I have a subscription so I should get that issue. Good luck on your job interview. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11815294
> *You Gold plated the a-arms
> *


thats actually my ride. yeah, i did gold uppers and lowers. the bottom ones will be up for grabs soon. theyre not reinforced. got some that are and need to gold those.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

How much did cost you to get them plated


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i honestly cant remember. i got kinda hooked up though because he had to redo some stuff.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@May 26 2006, 02:20 PM~5501726
> *602 built
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 8 2008, 05:26 PM~11815314
> *I dont think anyone around here does Gold plating... Mosthated where did you get your stuff done at?
> *


Electro plating of el paso 800-333-5766 this is a very good shop they have there shit together no run around but gold plating is expensive..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 8 2008, 09:05 PM~11817480
> *thats actually my ride. yeah, i did gold uppers and lowers. the bottom ones will be up for grabs soon. theyre not reinforced. got some that are and need to gold those.
> *


Hit me up when you sell the lowers if the price is right I'll get em might want some spares :biggrin: so don't forget me fucker :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 8 2008, 06:12 PM~11815764
> *I think were all hurting for money right now, I know I am. Thats cool about being featured in LRM. I have a subscription so I should get that issue. Good luck on your job interview.  I hope things work out for you.
> *


I wouldn't say I'm hurting for cash it's just the more cash that goes into the elco is less going into the 59 but to clear things up I ain't balling either


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 8 2008, 03:03 PM~11813922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker looks sick like that I thought about redoing some rear end stuff and trying to get a lockup like that but still undecided don't want a bunch of headaches with driveline binding and vibrating


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 8 2008, 04:06 PM~11813961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A FUN TIME :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 9 2008, 02:51 AM~11819805
> *Hit me up when you sell the lowers if the price is right I'll get em might want some spares :biggrin:  so don't forget me fucker :cheesy:
> *


you got it!!  

off to vegas. looks about 25-27 hours.......ONE WAY!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 9 2008, 02:01 PM~11823246
> *you got it!!
> 
> off to vegas. looks about 25-27 hours.......ONE WAY!
> *


fo sho and damn thats a long drive


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 9 2008, 01:01 PM~11823246
> *you got it!!
> 
> off to vegas. looks about 25-27 hours.......ONE WAY!
> *


I leave tomorrow, 5 hour drive for me! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

now it time to start over


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

clean rides


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 9 2008, 11:38 PM~11828422
> *clean rides
> *


x2


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

Just scanned through this form and looked at all the pics.... Damn, if your gonna do an elco, your going to have to step up your game! I just picked up a 80 for $500, I post pics in a couple days, let me know if I paid too much or got a good deal. Again you guys are holdin it down for the elco's hopefully Mine will be up to par in a few months


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 9 2008, 11:22 PM~11827764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am digging this green.... Clean as hell


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Mosthated what did it run you to get your uppers and lowers gold plated.... That's somethin that i really want to do.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Oct 10 2008, 08:59 AM~11830259
> *Just scanned through this form and looked at all the pics.... Damn, if your gonna do an elco, your going to have to step up your game!  I just picked up a 80 for $500, I post pics in a couple days, let me know if I paid too much or got a good deal.  Again you guys are holdin it down for the elco's hopefully Mine will be up to par in a few months
> *


take your time homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 10 2008, 10:55 AM~11830722
> *Mosthated what did it run you to get your uppers and lowers gold plated.... That's somethin that i really want to do.
> *


I'll have to go through my records and check because I can't remember but my uppers are chrome and lowers are gold


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 11 2008, 03:07 PM~11838331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!!!


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lilred


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11838331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 12 2008, 01:03 AM~11841796
> *
> *


x2


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11838331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 11 2008, 10:43 PM~11841191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 11 2008, 10:43 PM~11841191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS COLOR! LOOKING CLEAN! DON'T SALE IT! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice Ride


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilred_@Oct 11 2008, 08:43 PM~11841191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 9 2008, 04:03 PM~11825004
> *I leave tomorrow, 5 hour drive for me! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKER!!!!  :biggrin: nah, we actually made it in roughly 20 hrs. not nearly as bad as we expected. good show though, huh?


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

MG]]


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^^ love the color ^^^^ looks awesome


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

4 SALE 4 SALE


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*4 SALE :biggrin: 4 SALE *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 14 2008, 10:07 PM~11865054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 14 2008, 02:33 PM~11860537
> *FUCKER!!!!   :biggrin:  nah, we actually made it in roughly 20 hrs. not nearly as bad as we expected. good show though, huh?
> *


 :yes: Sure was!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11865176
> *4  SALE    :biggrin:        4  SALE
> *


I like the bumper impact strips painted the same color looks good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2008, 04:20 PM~11872082
> *looking clean! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 14 2008, 09:10 PM~11865088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS......R.O (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 14 2008, 09:07 PM~11865054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THIS THANG IS CLEAN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Oct 16 2008, 03:47 PM~11883981
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I might have my car sold don't know when but the guy who called me is no bullshitter thats what I hear anyway :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2008, 02:03 AM~11890093
> *I might have my car sold don't know when but the guy who called me is no bullshitter thats what I hear anyway :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck my friend.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

where was the "BIG CAT" for vegas? thought i would see your ride fa sho.


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS......R.O_@Oct 16 2008, 08:54 AM~11880152
> *DAM THIS THANG IS CLEAN HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM~11892108
> *where was the "BIG CAT" for vegas? thought i would see your ride fa sho.
> *


thanks for the well wishes and who is the BIG CAT???


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 AM~11892108
> *where was the "BIG CAT" for vegas? thought i would see your ride fa sho.
> *


DID NOT HAVE THE FUNDS. AND TRUCK TO HAUL IT OVER THERE. BUT I JUST GOT A 04 DODGE SRT - 10 WILL BE MAKING THE VEGAS SHOW NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

this is who he is lol :biggrin: .... :uh: posted before me :banghead: 
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, BIGGATO799, lincolnlowrider76


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

AND IT'S "BIGGATO" LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 17 2008, 05:03 PM~11897177
> *DID NOT HAVE THE FUNDS. AND TRUCK TO HAUL IT OVER THERE. BUT I JUST GOT A 04 DODGE SRT - 10 WILL BE MAKING THE VEGAS SHOW NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL THAT. im hopin to take mine next year too. see you then, if not sooner.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2008, 02:03 AM~11890093
> *I might have my car sold don't know when but the guy who called me is no bullshitter thats what I hear anyway :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## albert perez (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## albert perez (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## albert perez (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2007, 09:40 AM~8425459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is sick!!! i like it more and more


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

A couple of nice new ones popping up


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 17 2008, 11:29 PM~11896840
> *thanks for the well wishes and who is the BIG CAT???
> *


sorry. didnt see this.........bigcat/ big gato. im sure you figured it out by now. 

THIS IS NOAH. forgot to change users.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2008, 06:53 AM~11908297
> *sorry. didnt see this.........bigcat/ big gato. im sure you figured it out by now.
> 
> THIS IS NOAH. forgot to change users.
> *


Whats up Noah I didn't think that was fabian in the black and red fest figured it was you


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

my other elco this 1 is a 87


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 19 2008, 07:53 PM~11911329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice Elco homie! I like the color and the wheels.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Since SIC713 doesn'thave the interwebz right now he asked me to post a couple pics of his elco's new paint job.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

NICE ELCO :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 09:18 PM~11913354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick I love the flaked out top


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 AM~11915573
> *Looks sick I love the flaked out top
> *


Its going to be the base for a red candy coming soon.


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks sick I love the flaked out top

Nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 19 2008, 06:13 AM~11908334
> *Whats up Noah I didn't think that was fabian in the black and red fest figured it was you
> *


 yeah man. that topic hadnt been posted on for 7 months and the last 5 posts were mine.  i like that topic alot. mainly for that 62. shit is tough. i know you can dig it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Nov 20 2007, 05:57 PM~9269159
> *I like the way this looks
> 
> 
> ...


agin. every time i come across this one it jumps out at me. nice and simple..........and red and black.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11925792
> *agin. every time i come across this one it jumps out at me. nice and simple..........and red and black.
> *


that pic alone makes that one of my favorite elco's of all time man


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2008, 03:44 AM~11926949
> *that pic alone makes that one of my favorite elco's of all time man
> *


me too. its such a pain in the ass to do things to your ride and hope its the right choice. its so easy to go over board or just one tiny detail can fuck things up. it isnt easy to create something badass. even if you got a pile of cash. you need to have a pile of good taste too. this ride really speaks to me. the candy green one from the "i" is sick as fuck too. im realizing that painted rims really accent a car well if done properly.
have you ever thought of puttin those red rims on your elco just to see what it would be like?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 14 2008, 09:10 PM~11865088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I been motivated to finish my elco lately, I hope it last. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 21 2008, 09:16 AM~11927940
> *me too. its such a pain in the ass to do things to your ride and hope its the right choice. its so easy to go over board or just one tiny detail can fuck things up. it isnt easy to create something badass. even if you got a pile of cash. you need to have a pile of good taste too. this ride really speaks to me. the candy green one from the "i" is sick as fuck too. im realizing that painted rims really accent a car well if done properly.
> have you ever thought of puttin those red rims on your elco just to see what it would be like?
> *


I've thought about a bunch of different combo's like either red dish with some gold in there or just triple golds with red spoke or even black dish wheels with some gold in there but don't know if it's selling or not so hate to spend cash if it's just gonna go bye bye


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2008, 02:47 PM~11931705
> *I've thought about a bunch of different combo's like either red dish with some gold in there or just triple golds with red spoke or even black dish wheels with some gold in there but don't know if it's selling or not so hate to spend cash if it's just gonna go bye bye
> *


red dish, black spokes & gold ko's. gold nips would be nice too.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

who makes the most slimline bed cover for elco?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

any bagged elcos on here?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11945719
> *red dish, black spokes & gold ko's. gold nips would be nice too.
> *


I got offered a job with the railroad so my lowriding will be on the back burner but once I can hold at a certain location with that kind of money it'll double when I get back to it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 03:52 AM~11949121
> *I got offered a job with the railroad so my lowriding will be on the back burner but once I can hold at a certain location with that kind of money it'll double when I get back to it
> *


HELLLLL YEAHHHH! thats really good money. i was an inch away from doin that myself but took up tattooing... my real calling. :biggrin: its good cause you stay so busy you wont have time to spend any dough. now you can post in the graffiti topic. get your camara ready!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 09:06 AM~11950172
> *HELLLLL YEAHHHH!  thats really good money. i was an inch away from doin that myself but took up tattooing... my real calling. :biggrin: its good cause you stay so busy you wont have time to spend any dough. now you can post in the graffiti topic. get your camara ready!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I heard that but I want some free time later so I can bust out hard


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Oct 23 2008, 02:09 AM~11948999
> *who makes the most slimline bed cover for elco?
> *


the el camino store .com


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 09:11 AM~11950226
> *the el camino store .com
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good baboso


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 08:08 AM~11950189
> *I heard that but I want some free time later so I can bust out hard
> *


what will you be doin?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2008, 08:17 AM~11950265
> *looks really good baboso
> *


thanks homie! :biggrin: im re-doing the hole thing this winter. starting this sunday.
motor, frame, belly, paint, suspension, everything but interrior....i think. ill have a hopper next spring.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 09:17 AM~11950267
> *what will you be doin?
> *


It'll be 59 time :biggrin: unless now one buys my elco and I just get tired of looking at it and pattern it out who knows but I'm looking foward to 59 time :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 09:20 AM~11950287
> *thanks homie! :biggrin:  im re-doing the hole thing this winter. starting this sunday.
> motor, frame, belly, paint, suspension, everything but interrior....i think. ill have a hopper next spring.
> *


NICE it's gonna be hard bro and I mean look hard


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 23 2008, 08:23 AM~11950308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. i hope. its frustrating to pick color combos for the car. i want the same brown tones but i dont think ill do any flake this time. i just couldnt say. it always ends up in a coin toss.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

My Door Panels


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 08:11 AM~11950226
> *the el camino store .com
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 09:31 AM~11950374
> *gonna be sick! already is.
> thanks. i hope. its frustrating to pick color combos for the car. i want the same brown tones but i dont think ill do any flake this time. i just couldnt say. it always ends up in a coin toss.
> *


I think a nice clean brown with no flake will be cool it depends what your trying to do be loud with it or just clean and classy  thanks for the props on my ride bro I appreciate it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION+Oct 23 2008, 03:49 PM~11954952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN & CLASSY! all the flake tends to remind me of a kids lowlow. but in alot of cases, flake can be used to a classy advantage. how you get it that way is the brain buster. the japanese do it well.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Oct 23 2008, 03:01 PM~11954411
> *My Door Panels
> 
> 
> ...


that looks really nice. CLEAN & CLASSY! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Mosthated pm the info on the company you go through for the gold plating.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11958424
> *Mosthated pm the info on the company you go through for the gold plating.
> *


pm sent and here is the info here also it's Electro Plating of El Paso 800-333-5766 these guys do awesome work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 10:11 AM~11950226
> *the el camino store .com
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good.... I use it for motivation... Just got in contact with electroplating... Shipping parts on monday :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 24 2008, 09:24 AM~11961730
> *Lookin good.... I use it for motivation... Just got in contact with electroplating... Shipping parts on monday :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 23 2008, 04:23 PM~11955295
> *that looks really nice. CLEAN & CLASSY! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, thats what i was going for.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 24 2008, 10:24 AM~11961730
> *Lookin good.... I use it for motivation... Just got in contact with electroplating... Shipping parts on monday :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

HERE YOU GO LARRY


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 24 2008, 10:28 AM~11962444
> *THANKS. :thumbsup:
> *


one day we are going to ride our elcos together in the streets of KC :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 24 2008, 09:14 PM~11967959
> *one day we are going to ride our elcos together in the streets of KC :biggrin:
> *


this spring homie!!! next year its on!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 24 2008, 08:21 PM~11966902
> *HERE YOU GO LARRY
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

something happen today....











took the body off today. frame is ready to go. just a couple adjustments then paint and some chrome and gold goodies.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so is it a full frame wrap??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Oct 23 2008, 04:37 AM~11949104
> *any bagged elcos on here?
> *


 :yes: :yes: THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 26 2008, 06:06 AM~11974840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro thats tight makes me miss my old el camino


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Oct 27 2008, 01:16 AM~11981793
> *damn bro thats tight makes me miss my old el camino
> *


It's not mine but looks really clean


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2008, 05:27 PM~11972155
> *Those are nice
> *


x2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 26 2008, 11:24 PM~11981540
> *so is it a full frame wrap??
> *


yessirr.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

QUESTION: I AM GOING TO REPAINT MY CAR AND IM TRYING TO DECIDE WHAT TO DO.
I WANT TO MAKE IT AS CLASSY AS POSSIBLE. SO IM THINKING NO FLAKE AND VERRY MINIMAL STRIPING. SO THIS IS MY QUESTION........SHOULD I DO ANOTHER TWO TONE PAINT SCHEME OR JUST BLAST IT WITH ONE SOLID COLOR? I REALIZE EVERYONE WILL HAVE A DIFFERENT OPPINION BUT WOULD LIKE TO HEAR THEM ALL ANYWAY. I AM GOING TO KEEP THE BROWNISH TONES BUT MIGHT TRY TO GO FOR A GOLDEN PECAN OR MAYBE A COPPER/BRONZE COLOR. 

THANKS. ANY INPUT HELPS.


this is pretty much what it looks like right now.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

i like copper shit looks nice thnk i seen a 61 coppr drop on here fukkr was cold


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2008, 11:23 AM~11984390
> *QUESTION: I AM GOING TO REPAINT MY CAR AND IM TRYING TO DECIDE WHAT TO DO.
> I WANT TO MAKE IT AS CLASSY AS POSSIBLE. SO IM THINKING NO FLAKE AND VERRY MINIMAL STRIPING. SO THIS IS MY QUESTION........SHOULD I DO ANOTHER TWO TONE PAINT SCHEME OR JUST BLAST IT WITH ONE SOLID COLOR? I REALIZE EVERYONE WILL HAVE A DIFFERENT OPPINION BUT WOULD LIKE TO HEAR THEM ALL ANYWAY. I AM GOING TO KEEP THE BROWNISH TONES BUT MIGHT TRY TO GO FOR A GOLDEN PECAN OR MAYBE A COPPER/BRONZE COLOR.
> 
> ...



I think a dark brown lower half and a tan top would look good. With minimal stripping and maybe a little gold leaf!  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn Noah two tone or no two tone thats a really hard one there


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 27 2008, 12:39 PM~11985030
> *i like copper shit looks nice thnk i seen a 61 coppr drop on here fukkr was cold
> *


there IS a 60 hard top in here that is copper/ bronze. half of the pics are cool. its a hard color too catch right. and can look like brick in shitty light which is why i contemplate it.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2008, 08:04 PM~11988293
> *there IS a 60 hard top in here that is copper/ bronze. half of the pics are cool. its a hard color too catch right. and can look like brick in shitty light which is why i contemplate it.
> *


ima find a pic of the 61 looks right


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 27 2008, 04:27 PM~11987083
> *I think a dark brown lower half and a tan top would look good. With minimal stripping and maybe a little gold leaf!   :biggrin:
> *



thanks man. ive thought of doin tans.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 27 2008, 04:52 PM~11987427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tight!!! how you been?


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

and dirty


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 27 2008, 06:25 PM~11988566
> *
> 
> and dirty
> ...


 :0 

I still think it would look better two tone. I think another color that would complement the bronze/ copper color would look good. I think elcos look good when there two toned. Only from the bed body line and up (not the hood). :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Back up for sale!!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438545


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 27 2008, 06:45 PM~11988776
> *:0
> 
> I still think it would look better two tone. I think another color that would complement the bronze/ copper color would look good. I think elcos look good when there two toned. Only from the bed body line and up (not the hood).  :biggrin:
> *


i really like the way that looks but i think it takes on a much better look in the sun. 
i really like the color on mine in that bottom picture. that golden color where the sun hits. 
im really leaning towards that for the hole car. i like hearing the suggestion though. thanks. i need them. it always changes at the last minut anyway.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Oct 27 2008, 06:25 PM~11988566
> *
> 
> and dirty
> ...


this is pretty sick. the thing is, i really want to use alot of gold. just not sure how that combo would work. my interior is just about the same in color as this 61 though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

FOUND THIS COLOR EARLIER. NICE.











THEN I SAW THIS. I LIKE THIS ONE ALOT. THAT DARKER GOLD IS REALLY NICE.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 27 2008, 08:17 PM~11989083
> *this is pretty sick. the thing is, i really want to use alot of gold. just not sure how that combo would work. my interior is just about the same in color as this 61 though.
> *


I think the darker colors are gonna make your gold stand out.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2008, 02:41 AM~11992372
> *I think the darker colors are gonna make your gold stand out.
> *


i actually dont want it to stand out too much from the rest. 
i like bigato's ride for the way everything goes together so well.
theres a 63 (if memory serves right) impala in rollers only (twin city area) that is marble brown with allllll gold. it looks good but the contrast is too heavy i think. really i think it would look better with some chrome to even it out a little. just personal opinion, you know. ill find it and post it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 11:27 AM~11994195
> *i actually dont want it to stand out too much from the rest.
> i like bigato's ride for the way everything goes together so well.
> theres a 63 (if memory serves right) impala in rollers only (twin city area) that is marble brown with allllll gold. it looks good but the contrast is too heavy i think. really i think it would look better with some chrome to even it out a little. just personal opinion, you know. ill find it and post it.
> *


It could be one of they rides they brought up here and sent back. Its a 63 up here that's copperish brown that belongs to RO


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 28 2008, 09:32 AM~11994237
> *It could be one of they rides they brought up here and sent back. Its a 63 up here that's copperish brown that belongs to RO
> *


it a vert


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres the homie's elco and the replica I built of it  :biggrin: 


























LMK IF ANYONES WANTS REPLICA BUILT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

well, now that i see it agin, its not as bad as i remembered. 










BUT IM THINKING I LIKE THIS MORE......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Up here in the TC, RO go through cars like it aint nothin


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 28 2008, 09:47 AM~11994371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny. i was just saving some more of that one.
ive seen it at alot of shows and it always stands out to me. saw it in vegas and took some more shots of it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 28 2008, 09:48 AM~11994382
> *Up here in the TC, RO go through cars like it aint nothin
> *


BALLERS ONLY!!! :biggrin: thats the way it should be.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 11:51 AM~11994423
> *thats funny. i was just saving some more of that one.
> ive seen it at alot of shows and it always stands out to me. saw it in vegas and took some more shots of it.
> *


It's in Cali now, he's gettin it totally redone, he was tryin to sale it at one time... It's clean.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HEY NOAH, YOUR IS CLEAN AS IS, ALWAY LIKED IT, BUT SINCE YOU WANNA CHANGE IT UP HAVE YOU CONCIDERED AN IVORY BEIGE WITH EITHER OF THE EXISTING BROWNS?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 11:53 AM~11994436
> *BALLERS ONLY!!! :biggrin:  thats the way it should be.
> *


They set a high standard up here... Minnesota don't have a huge following just yet... Besides Mosthated's blue Elco he sold, I would've been the only one with an Elco up here. I stay on this thread cause I'm tryin to set my own standards.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

This the color scheme I'm goin with but with a maybech benz white top. I'm gonna keep the orange, and throw some gold leaf in there too. But SSSSSSHHHHHHHH dont tell nobody...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 28 2008, 09:53 AM~11994438
> *HEY NOAH, YOUR IS CLEAN AS IS, ALWAY LIKED IT, BUT SINCE YOU WANNA CHANGE IT UP HAVE YOU CONCIDERED AN IVORY BEIGE WITH EITHER OF THE EXISTING BROWNS?
> *


thanks bro. dont get me wrong, i do like the way it looks now but the flake is on the top of the paint instead of being in the paint. looks ol'school. it was just to tide me over till now anyway. so it served its perpous. plus, when i really like a car i notice that most of them are very simple as far as the paint goes. awesome69 put it best when he said people tend to go overboard with striping to make up for a simple paint job. i agree totally. sometimes simplicity speaks louder in the end. it just looks classier than loud. SO.. im thinking two tone, striping, and some little ghost patterns on top may look obnocktious. still not sure though. which is why i want the imput. i love the two tone as well which makes it even harder  thanks for your compliment and 2 cents. they go a long way.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11994470
> *They set a high standard up here... Minnesota don't have a huge following just yet... Besides Mosthated's blue Elco he sold, I would've been the only one with an Elco up here. I stay on this thread cause I'm tryin to set my own standards.
> *


most hated's blue one is a r.o. ride now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Street sweepaz if im correct


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 28 2008, 09:59 AM~11994504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think you need my help :ugh: :biggrin: 

that will look nice. you should post it now so i can get a better idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 12:13 PM~11994650
> *[/color]
> i dont think you need my help  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


It's primed up right now. Pickin up the paint this weekend. I had them color match it as close as possible. To me it's simple and classy.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 28 2008, 10:17 AM~11994679
> *It's primed up right now. Pickin up the paint this weekend. I had them color match it as close as possible. To me it's simple and classy.
> *


yeah, i agree. very muted colors. cant wait to see it. i love it when new elcos show up in this topic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 12:27 PM~11994771
> *yeah, i agree. very muted colors. cant wait to see it. i love it when new elcos show up in this topic.
> *


That's what I was goin 4, I want to standout but not in an arrogant way. That's why i've really been observing this topic and not sayin to much. Gold is expensive but it adds a certain elegance to the ride.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 11:11 AM~11994621
> *most hated's blue one is a r.o. ride now?
> *


You know what bro for some reason I kind of figured you wanted a color that would go with the gold but not make it stand out like the orange does you know so a copper or something of that sort is gonna do that for you


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2008, 11:03 AM~11995085
> *You know what bro for some reason I kind of figured you wanted a color that would go with the gold but not make it stand out like the orange does you know so a  copper or something of that sort is gonna do that for you
> *


yeah. i do gotta work with my interrior though. what do you think?..2tone or not?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i like these too.
.
.
.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 01:01 PM~11995523
> *yeah. i do gotta work with my interrior though. what do you think?..2tone or not?
> *


Me personally I'd go with one straight color... If you do a two tone like now don't you have the top painted like the bottom so the lighter brown is just in the center correct?? I think two tone would look better if you painted from the body line all the way up so the whole bottom half would be one color and the top would be another including hood and to pic two colors to go together is difficult... So my opinion would be single color


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 28 2008, 11:09 AM~11994607
> *thanks bro. dont get me wrong, i do like the way it looks now but the flake is on the top of the paint instead of being in the paint. looks ol'school. it was just to tide me over till now anyway. so it served its perpous. plus, when i really like a car i notice that most of them are very simple as far as the paint goes. awesome69 put it best when he said people tend to go overboard with striping to make up for a simple paint job. i agree totally. sometimes simplicity speaks louder in the end. it just looks classier than loud. SO.. im thinking two tone, striping, and some little ghost patterns on top may look obnocktious. still not sure though. which is why i want the imput. i love the two tone as well  which makes it even harder   thanks for your compliment and 2 cents. they go a long way.
> *


I'm glad you said about the simplicity of a paint job because I really put my own car down because of the plain jane paint I mean I know it's candy but still theres nothing two it after that... If it doesn't sell I might even get rid of the thick fender trim and do something else so if anyone isn't going with the two tone trim and might be interested in this gold trim it's in really good shape not faded one bit throw me an offer and I might take it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2008, 04:02 AM~12003010
> *I'm glad you said about the simplicity of a paint job because I really put my own car down because of the plain jane paint I mean I know it's candy but still theres nothing two it after that... If it doesn't sell I might even get rid of the thick fender trim and do something else so if anyone isn't going with the two tone trim and might be interested in this gold trim it's in really good shape not faded one bit throw me an offer and I might take it...
> 
> 
> ...


What size tires u roll on?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 29 2008, 02:02 AM~12003010
> *I'm glad you said about the simplicity of a paint job because I really put my own car down because of the plain jane paint I mean I know it's candy but still theres nothing two it after that... If it doesn't sell I might even get rid of the thick fender trim and do something else so if anyone isn't going with the two tone trim and might be interested in this gold trim it's in really good shape not faded one bit throw me an offer and I might take it...
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure im gonna just roll with one color. i do like your two tone idea though. i cant recall seeing an elco like that. thanks for your input.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i see you timmy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Noah it's a red and white one sort of like that, it's sort of what I based mine off. I'll put it up for u.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 29 2008, 10:41 AM~12005724
> *Noah it's a red and white one sort of like that, it's sort of what I based mine off. I'll put it up for u.
> *


i like that. your combos will look even cooler. thanks. was that on this topic?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2008, 01:33 PM~12006187
> *i like that. your combos will look even cooler. thanks. was that on this topic?
> *


I think so cause I have a back and a front view of this car.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Apr 25 2007, 01:07 AM~7768267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

KANDYMINO KLIQUE PNX

always liked this one.
interior is nice.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8395917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! actually hot. good job allen.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 29 2008, 07:05 AM~12003471
> *What size tires u roll on?
> *


155/80/13 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 29 2008, 11:43 AM~12005746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see I think it would be better though without the red stripe on the hood and the lower portion red instead of white.. thats the two tone I was talking about


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

No offers on the gold fender trim??


----------



## 850-King (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Nov 14 2006, 01:08 PM~6566648
> *http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l100/sed-loc/lowyalty032.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


  nice


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2008, 02:40 PM~12007784
> *WOW! actually hot. good job allen.
> *


THATS THEM TEXAS GIRLS!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Oct 30 2008, 04:21 PM~12017934
> *THATS THEM TEXAS GIRLS!!
> *


fuck I'm moving to texas now :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey any of ya'll know if I can use SS fenders on my LS? Is there a difference I've yes and no? :dunno:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

WAZ UP GUYS? I WAZ JUST THINKING ON RE NAMING MY ELCO ! THE NAME I HAVE FOR IT IS 79 EL CHINGON BUT I'M LOOKING FOR SOMETHING MORE CACHING. SEE IF SOME ONE CAN HELP ME OUT.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 29 2008, 02:54 PM~12007427
> *always liked this one.
> interior is nice.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 30 2008, 07:04 PM~12019983
> *:thumbsup:
> *


MINIT MAID :cheesy: :biggrin: 
ill try to come up with things but i normally suck at it.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

1978 Chevy El camino Work in progress, just threw the 20's on there for now, going to be on OG 14's soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Throw some 13s on it el camino man


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

I would put some 13's, but they ride alot better on 14's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Oct 30 2008, 10:52 PM~12022741
> *I would put some 13's, but they ride alot better on 14's
> *


WHITE WALLS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

[/quote]

_*THROW SUM 13's ON IT HOMIE.... KILL THE BIG WHEELS... :guns: :guns: *_


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2008, 01:58 PM~12017185
> *No offers on the gold fender trim??
> *


you selling


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Is the ride a really big difference from 13's to 14's


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 30 2008, 10:46 PM~12022687
> *Throw some 13s on it el camino man
> *


X2


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 31 2008, 04:26 PM~12028458
> *X2
> *


 i had 13s on my 86 for 3 days when i bought it did not like the ride so i put some 14s on it , i drive about 60 miles each day and i rides great


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 31 2008, 02:08 PM~12027343
> *Is the ride a really big difference from 13's to 14's
> *


ITS THE WHITE WALLS THAT MAKE THE DIFFERENCE.

thats all that thing needs to look even sweeter in my opinion. looks good though.


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 30 2008, 07:02 PM~12019957
> *WAZ UP GUYS? I WAZ JUST THINKING ON RE NAMING MY ELCO ! THE NAME I HAVE FOR IT IS 79 EL CHINGON BUT I'M LOOKING FOR SOMETHING MORE CACHING. SEE IF SOME ONE CAN HELP ME OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


OBVIOUSLY ORANGE?
HATED KANDY?
KANDIED KAMINO?
:uh: :uh: JUS Q FEW QUICK THOUGHTS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 31 2008, 03:05 PM~12027320
> *you selling
> *


I'm trying to sell the car but no bites so might as well start changing it around and make it a little different if it sells in the process then cool if not then I'm making some changes I want to do but yes the fender trim also is for sale


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Oct 31 2008, 03:08 PM~12027343
> *Is the ride a really big difference from 13's to 14's
> *


Honestly if you get the tire size you really need like a 175/70/14 I think it's pretty much the same so since the 14" tires are harder to find and the whole package might look bigger I'd just go with the 13" thats my opinion


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

my 87 that will be done for summer 09









Old pic of my 79


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Some pics from yesterday


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 08:34 AM~12038170
> *Some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



sup wit dat????? whos is dems?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 2 2008, 10:10 AM~12038387
> *sup wit dat????? whos is dems?
> *


who ride they on?? :cheesy: na just fucking they belong to a friend and he doesn't have a ride to put them on so he was dying to throw them on my ride for a minute were gonna take the car out of town today and mob it :cheesy: He said he'd let them go for $2200 This is the first time they'd ever been rolled on the streets they were on a show car I don't know if you seen the 64 from down here called cold hard cash


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

sweet rims :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I drove the car a little over an hour from home to go cruise today


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 2 2008, 08:34 AM~12038170
> *Some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: sick azz rims :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

My Homies Wedding


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 2 2008, 09:28 PM~12043166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pics Doctahouse


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS_@Nov 1 2008, 09:11 AM~12032114
> *OBVIOUSLY ORANGE?
> HATED KANDY?
> KANDIED KAMINO?
> ...



I LIKE OBVIOUSLY ORANGE! GOOD ONE! :biggrin: :thumbsup: WILL LOOK INTO MORE


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 3 2008, 07:32 AM~12045200
> *nice pics Doctahouse
> *



Thanks!..... You've got some nice ones on these pages too :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 3 2008, 08:58 PM~12051971
> *Thanks!..... You've got some nice ones on these pages too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 02:45 PM~12058646
> *:biggrin:
> *


yup still going


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Nov 2 2008, 09:27 AM~12038475
> *sweet rims :thumbsup:
> *


So are you joining Groupe Riverside? I saw that you had asked if there was a chapter in your area.


----------



## noah (Oct 8, 2008)

page 5???? damn. yall a bunch'a .............


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ill take #25 please..Damn! look at #28! Looks like roast beef!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

#18 looks like it's taking a shit


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

6-10-20 are coo


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 6 2008, 05:35 PM~12083671
> *6-10-20 are coo
> *


thats what i have at home


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

4 THE HOMIE TINYLOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 6 2008, 01:39 PM~12081439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Nov 6 2008, 11:48 PM~12086757
> *thats what i have at home
> *


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 7 2008, 03:47 PM~12092774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 6 2008, 09:13 AM~12079366
> *page 5???? damn.  yall a bunch'a .............
> 
> 
> ...


one of everything please..........thank you.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Nov 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12095945
> *:thumbsup:
> *




x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

pics taken today


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> i likes this shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

HERE GOES SUM PICS AND I VIDEO I "BORROWED" FROM ANOTHER THREAD.... :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 6 2008, 08:26 PM~12085346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

WHERE ARE YOU GUYS !!!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 11 2008, 06:40 PM~12127885
> *WHERE ARE YOU GUYS !!!!! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Doin work, We got snow already up here in Minnesota


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Nov 11 2008, 06:35 PM~12128946
> *Doin work, We got snow already up here in Minnesota
> *


FUNK DAT T T


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn rat1's ride is looking clean as fuck


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2008, 09:07 PM~12129947
> *Damn rat1's ride is looking clean as fuck
> 
> 
> ...



really looks clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

x2. glad to see it. sharp.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 11 2008, 11:32 PM~12132423
> *x2. glad to see it. sharp.
> *




X3


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

is there just one pump there? i realize its still in the works but i wold love to get a better look in there. id like to see the belly too.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*X4*_


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 12 2008, 03:45 PM~12137643
> *X4
> *


X5 :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2008, 08:07 PM~12129947
> *Damn rat1's ride is looking clean as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was the color i was going with that a nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 12 2008, 02:47 PM~12136727
> *is there just one pump there? i realize its still in the works but i wold love to get a better look in there. id like to see the belly too.
> *


the belly is probably black why would you want to see it?


----------



## noah (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 13 2008, 07:47 PM~12150495
> *the belly is probably black why would you want to see it?
> *


i was hoping for more than that. im getting all my all my suspension goodies done right now. im into seeing what is goin on with these elcos. mine is gonna look alot like yours when its done. gold n chrome.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

WUT UP ELCO DAWGS GOTTA QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS I HAVE A 80 ELCO GETTING DONE UP RITE NOW I WANNA PUT BUCKETS SEATS ANY SUGGESTIONS FROM WHAT KIND OF CAR I CAN USE FROM N ALSO AS A FAVOR CAN U POST FLICKAS ALSO HIGHLY APPRECIATED GRACIAS!!!!!! :thumbsup:FOR DA ELCO OWNERS.


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: OOPS HERES THUMBS UP TO DA ELCO OWNERS.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 13 2008, 10:40 PM~12152847
> *i was hoping for more than that. im getting all my all my suspension goodies done right now. im into seeing what is goin on with these elcos. mine is gonna look alot like yours when its done. gold n chrome.
> *


p.s. this is noah. ...aka christ.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Nov 14 2008, 03:40 AM~12154028
> *WUT UP ELCO DAWGS GOTTA QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS I HAVE A 80 ELCO GETTING DONE UP RITE NOW I WANNA PUT BUCKETS SEATS ANY SUGGESTIONS FROM WHAT KIND OF CAR I CAN USE FROM N ALSO AS A FAVOR CAN U POST FLICKAS ALSO HIGHLY APPRECIATED GRACIAS!!!!!! :thumbsup:FOR DA ELCO OWNERS.
> *




CUTLASS DOGGY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXER 323_@Nov 14 2008, 04:40 AM~12154028
> *WUT UP ELCO DAWGS GOTTA QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS I HAVE A 80 ELCO GETTING DONE UP RITE NOW I WANNA PUT BUCKETS SEATS ANY SUGGESTIONS FROM WHAT KIND OF CAR I CAN USE FROM N ALSO AS A FAVOR CAN U POST FLICKAS ALSO HIGHLY APPRECIATED GRACIAS!!!!!! :thumbsup:FOR DA ELCO OWNERS.
> *



SS MONTE CARLO! JUST GOING TO DRILL YOU FOUR HOLES ON THE INNER SIDES.


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

GOOF LOOKING DAWG BUT WOULD I BE SITTING LOW CUZ IM A TALL MUTHA FUCKA 6'1" SO MY HEAD IS LIKE INCHES AWAY FROM HEAD LINER I WAS HOPING MAYBE FROM A EURO? GRACIAS THOUGH!


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

DAMN AGAIN I MEANT GOOD LOOKING OUT "SPELL CHECK" LOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 14 2008, 05:57 AM~12154091
> *p.s. this is noah. ...aka christ.
> *


So all your undercarriage is getting done?? Damn bro


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 16 2008, 02:19 PM~12171637
> *So all your undercarriage is getting done?? Damn bro
> *


yeah. im getting pretty pumped!!! tryin to redo the hole thing.
p.s. they changed my name but now my password doesnt work. so im using this one.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

BAD!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 16 2008, 05:14 PM~12172901
> *yeah. im getting pretty pumped!!! tryin to redo the hole thing.
> p.s. they changed my name but now my password doesnt work. so im using this one.
> *


Damn it's gonna be nice hell it was nice before can't wait to see it this time


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 17 2008, 11:37 AM~12180371
> *Damn it's gonna be nice hell it was nice before can't wait to see it this time
> *


thanks alot homie. im running out of money and its getting to the slow season for my kind of work  just dropped 3,500 (roughly) on the suspension and still need stuff chrome and gold. also tryin to repaint it this winter. its never ending. :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

look what i found....












and mine....











almost exact color scheme.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 18 2008, 11:43 AM~12190550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf: don't know about this one!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 10:46 AM~8371263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=442631&hl=
MY ELCO FOR SALE!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 18 2008, 09:43 AM~12190550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HATE IT OR LOVE IT??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 18 2008, 11:19 AM~12190319
> *thanks alot homie. im running out of money and its getting to the slow season for my kind of work  just dropped 3,500 (roughly) on the suspension and still need stuff chrome and gold. also tryin to repaint it this winter. its never ending.  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


I know it's never ending but you can do it homie


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

i have a question 4 for the elco heads.87 is the year most like to update w/monte carlos and cuttys,what is the most pop.elco year


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Nov 19 2008, 08:30 PM~12205977
> *i have a question 4 for the elco heads.87 is the year most like to update w/monte carlos and cuttys,what is the most pop.elco year
> *


you can update any year from 78 87 if thats what u mean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2008, 07:27 PM~12205301
> *I know it's never ending but you can do it homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Nov 19 2008, 08:30 PM~12205977
> *i have a question 4 for the elco heads.87 is the year most like to update w/monte carlos and cuttys,what is the most pop.elco year
> *


87. The dash trim, gauges, steering wheel and side mirrors are the same as the Monte LS. The LS front end convertion is also popular


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Nov 20 2008, 05:32 PM~12213785
> *87.  The dash trim, gauges, steering wheel and side mirrors are the same as the Monte LS.  The LS front end convertion is also popular
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Nov 20 2008, 06:32 PM~12214319
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up Tiny I'll be by tomorrow. I got that piece of plexi for you. 



Is it me or does it seem like everyone in LIL are trying to sell there elcos. :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Nov 20 2008, 11:25 PM~12217123
> *What up Tiny I'll be by tomorrow. I got that piece of plexi for you.
> Is it me or does it seem like everyone in LIL are trying to sell there elcos. :uh:
> *


It's just like 63 verts one was offered for sale then a bunch of em are you know how it goes but damn nothing is selling I haven't gotten much offers on mine just got a bullshit one thats about it


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 06:36 AM~12219173
> *It's just like 63 verts one was offered for sale then a bunch of em are you know how it goes but damn nothing is selling I haven't gotten much offers on mine just got a bullshit one thats about it
> *


Cant sell mine......I owe it to my cousin Albert who died back in '82 cuz of one....RIP Albert<<<never forgotten cuz.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2008, 06:36 AM~12219173
> *It's just like 63 verts one was offered for sale then a bunch of em are you know how it goes but damn nothing is selling I haven't gotten much offers on mine just got a bullshit one thats about it
> *


At this point I will be happy trading my elco for an LS. :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Nov 20 2008, 10:25 PM~12217123
> *What up Tiny I'll be by tomorrow. I got that piece of plexi for you.
> Is it me or does it seem like everyone in LIL are trying to sell there elcos. :uh:
> *



MUTHAFUCKAS IS DOIN BAD DOGG.......AND WE JUS TRYIN TO MOVE ON TO BETTER THINGS....WHAT CAN I SAY???


:uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 21 2008, 04:39 PM~12223367
> *Cant sell mine......I owe it to my cousin Albert who died back in '82 cuz of one....RIP Albert<<<never forgotten cuz.
> *


small world I had a homie named Albert die last year man I miss that dude he loved my ride and always wanted to cruise.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*4 sale or trade*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442743


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 25 2008, 03:54 PM~12256145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 04:15 PM~12255866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T FOR THE ELCO RIDERZ*_


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 25 2008, 02:15 PM~12255866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 25 2008, 04:54 PM~12256145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 25 2008, 03:54 PM~12256145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man this mutha fucka is clean as hell :0 tight for da elcos


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

happy thanksgiving fellas.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 27 2008, 01:27 PM~12275526
> *happy thanksgiving fellas.
> *


Same to you homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Elco's


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does any one know if a caprice euro front end would bolt up to a elco? Or do u have to do sum cuttin? I'd seen it lowrider mag


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 25 2008, 02:54 PM~12256145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS BAD!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65_@Nov 28 2008, 01:39 PM~12282286
> *Does any one know if a caprice euro front end would bolt up to a elco? Or do u have to do sum cuttin? I'd seen it lowrider mag
> *


It doesn't bolt up. I was going to do it myself. The problems are that the caprice clip is wider and the fenders are different. You would have to shorten the clip, the bumper and the grill and do body work to get he clip to match up to the fenders (cutting and welding the elco and caprice fenders to make the clip fit). Too much work and money for me! That's why I didn't do it.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How do you take off the headlight wiring from the firewall on the fuse box? Im swaping front ends from an 80 to an 87. Are the hoods and the fenders the same? Whatabout the fenderwells? Homie says I have to break them off the box that goes on the firewall, but I dont want to break them off....Help me ASAP!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 29 2008, 06:56 PM~12290430
> *How do you take off the headlight wiring from the firewall on the fuse box? Im swaping  front ends from an 80 to an 87. Are the hoods and the fenders the same? Whatabout the fenderwells? Homie says I have to break them off the box that goes on the firewall, but I dont want to break them off....Help me ASAP!
> *


The easiest way is to cut the headlight wiring plugs off by the head light. Then just splice in the new headlight plugs. The wiring colors are the same so just match them up. You will need the core support or the new headlights wont fit right you will have to do some cutting if you leave the original on in. Every thing else is the same that I know of, unless you want the turn signal light on the fender then use the newer fenders. I hope this helps.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Nov 27 2008, 11:21 PM~12279488
> *Estilo Elco's
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Nov 30 2008, 10:36 AM~12293977
> *The easiest way is to cut the headlight wiring plugs off by the head light. Then just splice in the new headlight plugs. The wiring colors are the same so just match them up. You will need the core support or the new headlights wont fit right you will have to do some cutting if you leave the original on in. Every thing else is the same that I know of, unless you want the turn signal light on the fender then use the newer fenders. I hope this helps.
> *


Cool bro thanks!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 10:47 AM~12294031
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rubenlow59 (Apr 25, 2007)

367 photobucket.com/albums/001


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

WAZZUP MOSTHATED HOW U BEEN :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 30 2008, 11:52 AM~12294395
> *Cool bro thanks!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*THIS IS HOW BIG AL DOES IT;;JAN ISSUE OF LOW RIDER*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 1 2008, 07:49 PM~12306633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit looks serious


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vet-ridah1_@Dec 1 2008, 01:36 AM~12299883
> *WAZZUP MOSTHATED HOW U BEEN :wave:
> *


been doing okay man how about yourself?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

some bad rides cant wait to put mine back together


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Need some help . i need to know approx. how much material i will need to rewrap my bench seat , headliner ,a and b pillars upper door panels and top of dash board . Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Ha :biggrin: its an 86 elco


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody got some decent tail lights.. one of mines is crack right by the reverse lense.. the other has a hole.. how the fuck that happend.. i dunno...

maybe too much dragging.. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 12:15 PM~12333833
> *anybody got some decent tail lights.. one of mines is crack right by the reverse lense.. the other has a hole.. how the fuck that happend.. i dunno...
> 
> maybe too much dragging.. lol
> *


They are not cheap but that elco catalog I have has them brand new.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

some pics of my elco I took today for my for sale topic


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 03:10 PM~12336687
> *some pics of my elco I took today for my for sale topic
> 
> 
> ...



oh, SNAP!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 4 2008, 06:13 PM~12337904
> *oh, SNAP!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 4 2008, 10:50 AM~12334134
> *They are not cheap but that elco catalog I have has them brand new.
> *


yea.. might have to go steal some. from shop...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 07:25 PM~12338426
> *yea.. might have to go steal some. from shop...
> *


Hit up Plague here on LIL he hits the junkyard all the time and says there is a few elco's at the one he goes to


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2008, 06:41 PM~12338594
> *Hit up Plague here on LIL he hits the junkyard all the time and says there is a few elco's at the one he goes to
> *


cool.. i might just buy some new.. wont hurt to have some nice clean ones.. and then black them out..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

locked up


















layed out


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

clean elco


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

look out.






:0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 5 2008, 03:35 PM~12346440
> *look out.
> :0
> 
> ...


damn somebody needed a truck bad


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

Just upgraded to digi dash. :biggrin: 

Off









On


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 6 2008, 10:53 AM~12352674
> *Just upgraded to digi dash. :biggrin:
> 
> Off
> ...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

My speedometer doesnt work I changed the cable still dont work could it be just the speedometer itself.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 6 2008, 05:31 PM~12354567
> *My speedometer doesnt work I changed the cable still dont work could it be just the speedometer itself.
> *


are you sure you put the cable in correctly?? with the speedo out of it you should be able to turn the little thing and see the needle move


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: its a 81 its mine


> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 13 2008, 07:58 AM~10158304
> *Dam datz clean El Camino homie what year iz dat?.....
> *


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Mar 9 2008, 10:30 PM~10131120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

clean elco bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, *Rat1*

Whats up dog I hope you don't mind but I posted pics of your ride in here already :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 06:56 PM~12361815
> *2 Members: MOSTHATED CC, Rat1
> 
> Whats up dog I hope you don't mind but I posted pics of your ride in here already :biggrin:
> *


not at all bro thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Dec 7 2008, 07:08 PM~12361905
> *not at all  bro thanks
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 05:57 PM~12361821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADD AZZ ELXCO HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Love that clean camino ...


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 8 2008, 02:03 PM~11813922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCARFACE BOX (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ooo Wee look at dat RED thang*</span> :thumbsup:  

<img src=\'http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/ScarfaceBox/IMG_1895.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/ScarfaceBox/UlysElCaminoBack.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/ScarfaceBox/UlysElCaminoFront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/ScarfaceBox/UlysElCaminoTowerShops.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<img src=\'http://i495.photobucket.com/albums/rr312/ScarfaceBox/UlisesRedElCamino.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
<span style=\'color:red\'>*BLOODY MARY*


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone know where i can find a billet grille for an 86 ??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 9 2008, 06:53 AM~12377097
> *Anyone know where i can find a billet grille for an 86 ??
> *


i have a billet just like mosthated's ride.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

just like that. but its original.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 9 2008, 10:40 AM~12378736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i mean not gold.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 11:24 PM~12365636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

* miami back in 2004 *



























[/quote]


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> * miami back in 2004 *


[/quote]


good post. ive always wondered what happen to this ride. anyone know? rebuild possibly?


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

good post. ive always wondered what happen to this ride. anyone know? rebuild possibly?
[/quote]


last i heard hommie that owned it workd at a chrome shop here in miami ran off with peoples work and hasn't been seen since who knows that was in 06


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SEEN THIS ELCO AT THE MAJESTICS TOYDRIVE IN PHX. AZ


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Dec 9 2008, 08:21 PM~12384364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 9 2008, 06:53 AM~12377097
> *Anyone know where i can find a billet grille for an 86 ??
> *


Here are some links.  

http://www.elcaminostore.com/product.asp?p...12&dept_id=7265

http://www.opgi.com/product.asp?topcatid=1...9044&yearrange=

http://www.dixiemontecarlo.com/items/DM10367.html


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 9 2008, 09:09 PM~12384977
> *Here are some links.
> 
> http://www.elcaminostore.com/product.asp?p...12&dept_id=7265
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 9 2008, 11:40 AM~12378736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This grill on my ride is the original one but I'm sure you know that the only guy that might know is ol boy from washington I forgot his screen name he owned the safety green or whatever wagon


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 7 2008, 11:24 PM~12365636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dog, I finally checked out off topic, and damn you spend a lot of time in the thick thead!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 






It's all good! That's been my new favorite thread for the past few nights!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 9 2008, 11:33 PM~12386482
> *This grill on  my ride is the original one but I'm sure you know that the only guy that might know is ol boy from washington I forgot his screen name he owned the safety green or whatever wagon
> *


yeah, i know. i meant, minus the gold.
i think that dude with the wagon went with the aftermarket billet like mine. i dont think it was original......BUT,..its been a good second since ive seen it.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;;;ELCO PARTS OFF A 1985;;; DOORS;;;;;GAS TANK;;;FRONT AND REAR BUMBERS;;;FRONT BENCH BUCKET SEAT;;;FRAME;;;;GEAR BOX;;;;CALL BIG AL;;;;714-6049092;;U TELL ME WHAT U WANT TO PAY ;;I NEED TO GET RID OF THEM [[[NOW]]]*;;;;;;;;;;AND TAIL GATE IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 10 2008, 08:13 PM~12393803
> *Hey Dog, I finally checked out off topic, and damn you spend a lot of time in the thick thead!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It's all good! That's been my new favorite thread for the past few nights!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The thick girl thread is my joint homie :cheesy:


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

KEEP THEM ELCOS COMIN'

BROTHERS I GOT A 87 ELCO AND THOSE LIGHTS IN THE DASH THAT LIGHT UP THE SPEEDOMETER AND GEARS IS SO LOW AND FAINT I CANT MAKE OUT WHAT IM LOOKING AT NIGHT.

IS THERE AN UPGRADE/ADDITION TO GET THAT DIM GAUGE UP VISABLE .

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY HELP.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@Dec 11 2008, 08:08 AM~12398451
> *KEEP THEM ELCOS COMIN'
> 
> BROTHERS I GOT A 87 ELCO AND THOSE LIGHTS IN THE DASH THAT LIGHT UP THE SPEEDOMETER AND GEARS IS SO LOW AND FAINT I CANT MAKE OUT WHAT IM LOOKING AT NIGHT.
> ...


The only thing I can think of is replacing the bulbs and is the dimmer knob working the one that turns the headlights on?


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

you can get the billet grills all day at m-and-m speed and custom 1-888-327-0454


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

the elco @ the Majistics C.C. TOYDRIVE IN PHX, AZ


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

A box i built for my friends elco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Dec 11 2008, 09:01 PM~12405130
> *A box i built for my friends elco
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work bro


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

yes sir, the headlight lamps knob works and the bulbs!

Someone told me you can get an upgrade of some sort.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 11 2008, 10:56 PM~12407384
> *Nice work bro
> *


Thanks man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is an update on my bike I made the oil tank for it which is really to put the wires of the bike in and I also made the battery box you see there. I installed the seat I'm waiting on my new gas tank and chain to come in the mail. After that I will order the rear fender and go on from there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@Dec 12 2008, 09:44 AM~12410291
> *yes sir, the headlight lamps knob works and the bulbs!
> 
> Someone told me you can get an upgrade of some sort.
> *


there low watt bulbs I'm pretty sure but unless the upgrade is cheap then I'd just save up and do a digital dash


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Dec 11 2008, 08:01 PM~12405130
> *A box i built for my friends elco
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD job brotha


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 12 2008, 02:53 PM~12413642
> *GOOD job brotha
> *


Thank alot man.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 12 2008, 03:53 PM~12413642
> *GOOD job brotha
> *


x2


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Oct 27 2008, 04:55 PM~11987451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619CHEVY_@Dec 12 2008, 09:13 PM~12416901
> *
> *


TOO SICK


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 12 2008, 02:16 PM~12413346
> *there low watt bulbs I'm pretty sure but unless the upgrade is cheap then I'd just save up and do a digital dash
> *


Or just pick up a caddy digital dash from the junk yard :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Dec 11 2008, 07:55 PM~12405049
> *the elco @ the Majistics C.C. TOYDRIVE IN PHX, AZ
> 
> 
> ...



   this elco looks tight homie


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 13 2008, 12:08 AM~12418077
> *Or just pick up a caddy digital dash from the junk yard :biggrin:
> *



What would you need to take off of the caddy?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 13 2008, 05:56 AM~12419264
> *What would you need to take off of the caddy?
> *


x2 and how hard is it to hook up? Can we get a pic of a finished one?


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 13 2008, 04:56 AM~12419264
> *What would you need to take off of the caddy?
> *


You just need the gauge cluster and wiring harness.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 13 2008, 04:45 PM~12422277
> *x2 and how hard is it to hook up? Can we get a pic of a finished one?
> *


I don't know what colors go to what on the wiring harness. One of my homies from the club wired the panel and I just did the cutting and fab of the cover.
Here's a pic of the one in my elco.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 14 2008, 03:23 AM~12425508
> *I don't know what colors go to what on the wiring harness. One of my homies from the club wired the panel and I just did the cutting and fab of the cover.
> Here's a pic of the one in my elco.
> 
> ...


How much of the harness do you need? My homeboy has those for days might think of throwing one in my ride one day


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 02:38 AM~12425520
> *How much of the harness do you need? My homeboy has those for days might think of throwing one in my ride one day
> *


Just enough to hook up to the existing wiring at the dash. You can just splice a piece of wire in if you need to, that's what my homie did.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 14 2008, 03:41 AM~12425524
> *Just enough to hook up to the existing wiring at the dash. You can just splice a piece of wire in if you need to, that's what my homie did.
> *


I'd have to add a bunch of sensors and shit because I dont' have shit for gauges what all does it read?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn. that looks really nice.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 14 2008, 11:14 AM~12426426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker is definately clean some hid's would set it off


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where or who I could get a dash for my 87 Elco. I also need both inside door panels. I may go custom if I cant find any at a good price.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 14 2008, 04:41 AM~12425524
> *Just enough to hook up to the existing wiring at the dash. You can just splice a piece of wire in if you need to, that's what my homie did.
> *


What year caddy?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Dec 14 2008, 06:15 PM~12429061
> *Does anyone know where or who I could get a dash for my 87 Elco. I also need both inside door panels. I may go custom if I cant find any at a good price.
> *


Here in phoenix i always see stuff on craigslist


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

ELCO BROTHERS

IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS WHERE EVER YOU ARE I RECOMMENED ROB AT RARE EL CAMINOS IN RIVERSIDE 951 776 9000 MAKE SURE YOU TELL ROB THAT "NADEEM" SENT YOU AND HE WILL TAKE CARE OF ALL YOUR ELCO NEEDS.
VERY HONEST, REASONABLE PRICED AND GREAT SERVICE FROM A BROWN BROTHER!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@Dec 15 2008, 08:43 AM~12432892
> *ELCO BROTHERS
> 
> IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS WHERE EVER YOU ARE I RECOMMENED ROB AT RARE EL CAMINOS IN RIVERSIDE 951 776 9000 MAKE SURE YOU TELL ROB THAT "NADEEM" SENT YOU AND HE WILL TAKE CARE OF ALL YOUR ELCO NEEDS.
> ...


Called this guy up, he's hella cool. Good business


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Dec 13 2008, 05:13 AM~12419242
> *      this elco looks tight homie
> *



THANKS! 4 THE COMMENT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Dec 15 2008, 02:29 PM~12436081
> *Called this guy up, he's hella cool. Good business
> *


does he speak english :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 15 2008, 07:15 PM~12437596
> *does he speak english :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, he's in Cali.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 14 2008, 02:52 AM~12425536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not 100% sure but I think its from a 88-89 sedan de ville.


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

$ELLING BUMPERS $50 FOR BOTH IN GOOD SHAPE (PM)


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

Here is a quick pic of mine this year before i took it apart. My plan is to wrap frame, paint and interior for clean street look. Frame is almost done, I am gonna keep the V-6, and OG interior look. Anyone know a good inexpensive place to buy new seat covers and carpet for en 86?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

peep



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444440&st=0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

double peep



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=447356&st=0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Dec 17 2008, 07:55 PM~12459939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that. any better pics of the redone rear?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

JESUS H. CHRIST, ZachLovely

sup sucka?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 17 2008, 09:50 PM~12459880
> *peep
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=444440&st=0
> *


like that scheme...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

whut it do hayzeus?


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

I want to know who has bought the soft tops from Craftec and with what success? I got one and it keeps wedgin itself inside the bed rails when i hit the switches. i tweaked the frame so it fits right but could not get the canvas back on, it was too tight.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bboy_yox_@Dec 18 2008, 09:39 AM~12464815
> *I want to know who has bought the soft tops from Craftec and with what success? I got one and it keeps wedgin itself inside the bed rails when i hit the switches. i tweaked the frame so it fits right but could not get the canvas back on, it was too tight.
> *


its a pain in the ass. if youre rollin and hittin switches, its gonna wedge.

if its just a daily street mobile, id put some really small L brackets in the bed up top near the gate. if you mount them flush, it wont tuck in there.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 18 2008, 09:30 AM~12464731
> *whut it do hayzeus?
> *


you know me. a little of everything. :biggrin: 
i guess your ride made it safely. all my chrome and gold arrived. im ready to peep it out. fabian says its blingin as F$#K!!!

ps...i got your camera at the shop at my desk.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Dec 17 2008, 07:55 PM~12459939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i LOVE THIS EL CAMINO!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Dec 9 2008, 09:21 PM~12384364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a damn shame :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 16 2008, 04:40 PM~12448226
> *All you need is fuel, speedo, turn signals, bright indicator, power and ground. It doesn't have any of the other gauge functions. You would have to add oil, water and temp gauges you want those. I just need the fuel gauge so I know how much gas I have for cruising! :biggrin:
> Not 100% sure but I think its from a 88-89 sedan de ville.
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I got my calendar they look pretty good here is my ride and my 2 club brothers


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2008, 12:56 AM~12473156
> *a damn shame :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 12:13 PM~12475531
> *I got my calendar they look pretty good here is my ride and my 2 club brothers
> 
> 
> ...


There is an 09 calendar being put out by a seperate party from here in Colorado it was advertised in LRM about 2 mag's back you can order them the company is innervisionstudios
http://www.inerv.com/index.html


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

nice calendar


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 19 2008, 04:23 PM~12477607
> *  nice calendar
> *


Thanks bro there is always a couple of people hating though and thats what sux about this game bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 02:59 PM~12477410
> *There is an 09 calendar being put out by a seperate party from here in Colorado it was advertised in LRM about 2 mag's back you can order them the company is innervisionstudios
> http://www.inerv.com/index.html
> *


Big Ups Larry you deserved that spot Doggie :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Dec 19 2008, 05:34 PM~12478126
> *Big Ups Larry you deserved that spot Doggie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot Roy


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 04:31 PM~12478096
> *Thanks bro there is always a couple of people hating though and thats what sux about this game bro
> *


I hear ya bro when i broght my elco out in 01 i got hated on alot only made me wana push it to the limit now this year im bringing mine out of retirement & buying my ol lady one two :biggrin: You got a bad ass ride cant nobody take that title from ya brotha


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 19 2008, 05:40 PM~12478163
> *I hear ya bro when i broght my elco out in 01 i got hated on alot only made me wana push it to the limit now this year im bringing mine out of retirement & buying my ol lady one two  :biggrin:  You got a bad ass ride cant nobody take that title from ya brotha
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate it any pics of your ride??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

i can post some but you know how it is whenever you have had something so long You take it & try to change it up some ill take some pics of it but sitting on jack stands im putting my under cariage back togeather you wana see it


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

MOSTHATED here ya go its dirty than a bitch right now i havnt pulled it out in two years 


































 been two years too long comin out this summer


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn bro I really dig that color man I've always loved that color


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanx bro she is alot brighter when all cleaned up iv got all the interior out going to get redone & a new rear end going in :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 19 2008, 06:30 PM~12478489
> *Thanx bro she is alot brighter when all cleaned up iv got all the interior out going to get redone & a new rear end going in  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good what you doing to the undercariage just a good cleaning with new bushings or chrome or whats up?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

new bushings & chrome :biggrin: I was going to do a frame off on it but got in a rush to paint it ... so i think when i build my wife's car then ill pull mine off & paint & pin stripe the frame :biggrin: couple of more years ill try to catch up to yours i like the way you have mixed the chrome & gold underneith looks daymb good bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2008, 05:35 PM~12478519
> *sounds good what you doing to the undercariage just a good cleaning with new bushings or chrome or whats up?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 19 2008, 06:38 PM~12478545
> *new bushings & chrome  :biggrin:  I was going to do a frame off on it but got in a rush to paint it ... so i think when i build my wife's car then ill pull mine off & paint & pin stripe the frame  :biggrin:  couple of more years ill try to catch up to yours i like the way you have mixed the chrome & gold underneith looks daymb good bro
> *


thanks bro but chrome will compliment your color very well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:worship: :worship: more please


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*NOW I EXPECT ALL U GUYS 2 BREAK UR ELCO OUT NEW YEARS DAY;;BIG AL SAID IT*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ITS BEGINNING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS... :biggrin: 





















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn noah that shit looks clean man so what happened to your old uppers and lowers??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 09:05 AM~12489011
> *damn noah that shit looks clean man so what happened to your old uppers and lowers??
> *


lowers for sale. it was the electro job i did to get me by till now. getting the uppers redone soon.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 21 2008, 12:39 AM~12487382
> * ITS BEGINNING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Noah. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 21 2008, 12:08 PM~12489864
> *Looking good Noah. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homeboy. its coming along smoothly.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 21 2008, 01:39 AM~12487382
> * ITS BEGINNING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks fellas. hopefully the spring will be blooming some money. peeps dont get tattooed as often in this bullshit weather.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

not me i try to get covered :biggrin: post some of your work


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

a little variety.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: Hell yea you get down homie good work to bad you dont live in Texas


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 21 2008, 11:37 AM~12489404
> *lowers for sale. it was the electro job i did to get me by till now. getting the uppers redone  soon.
> *


so they were chrome and you wanded them gold or what?? Man you do nice tattoo work brother


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 21 2008, 06:55 PM~12492657
> *so they were chrome and you wanded them gold or what?? Man you do nice tattoo work brother
> *


yeah. got'em gold to tied me over till the real dip.
thanks bro. i appreciate that. you know me,....tryin to do it all.

ps. i like that new avatar. that shot you had on the front suspension was real nice!!!!! :uh:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 20 2008, 11:39 PM~12487382
> * ITS BEGINNING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Dec 22 2008, 01:14 AM~12496259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one alot!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Dec 22 2008, 03:14 AM~12496259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GREEN ONE IS BAD AS HELL AND THAT BLUE ONE WOW


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 20 2008, 11:39 PM~12487382
> * ITS BEGINNING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 22 2008, 01:11 AM~12496027
> *yeah. got'em gold to tied me over till the real dip.
> thanks bro. i appreciate that. you know me,....tryin to do it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Dec 22 2008, 12:14 AM~12496259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

sent the ride to tx to get some fresh paint. strugglin with a scheme. any ideas out there??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 23 2008, 11:42 AM~12507767
> *sent the ride to tx to get some fresh paint. strugglin with a scheme. any ideas out there??
> 
> 
> ...


i like this....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

gas hop owned


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 23 2008, 05:09 PM~12509282
> *gas hop owned
> 
> 
> ...


oh sheeeit! :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 23 2008, 02:42 PM~12508182
> *i like this....
> 
> 
> ...


ive been feelin some silver, not many silver ones out there i dont think.

stuck on red/black greezer steez as well


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

THIS IS MY BRO IN LAWS ELCO...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^^NICE PIC ^^^^^


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 24 2008, 09:03 AM~12516019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 23 2008, 03:09 PM~12509282
> *gas hop owned
> 
> 
> ...


at least it landed on a donk


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Dec 24 2008, 10:07 AM~12516032
> *Man thats nice :thumbsup:
> *


Yup just clean not all kinds of bullshit man


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 24 2008, 09:03 AM~12516019
> *
> 
> 
> ...




beautiful i love those elkos :worship:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 25 2008, 12:14 AM~12522577
> *Merry Christmas everybody
> *


ill double down on daT..T..T.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Dec 24 2008, 10:03 AM~12516019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 05:12 PM~12519587
> *at least it landed on a donk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THOSE RIDING IN THE EL CAMINO'S*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2008, 05:52 PM~12526272
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THOSE RIDING IN THE EL CAMINO'S
> *


u x2


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 26 2008, 02:09 AM~12529343
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damm luv to split them cheeks open :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FAST LANE (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHAVA79 (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAVA79_@Dec 26 2008, 02:40 PM~12531418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick..


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

any pics of the interiors ?? i am getting ready to do mine in my 86 tan leather and chocolate suede


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 26 2008, 06:36 PM~12532368
> *any pics of the interiors ?? i am getting ready to do mine in my 86 tan leather and chocolate suede
> *


nothing special


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2008, 08:02 PM~12533332
> *nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


I like that looks good  do u have a sub box ?? i just ordered mine should be here next week some time . I have 2 memphis 12 power references , a 1000d amp for those . 3.5s in the dash and the 4x10s in the back with a 200w amp all Memphis connected to an alpine deck


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAVA79_@Dec 26 2008, 02:40 PM~12531418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beatiful,,just beatiful :tears: :tears:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAVA79_@Dec 26 2008, 02:40 PM~12531418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: now thats an elco.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2008, 08:02 PM~12533332
> *nothing special
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean bro.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

this was painted back in 1981 by pino tafoya


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

That 59 if fuckin sick!!! I have allways wanted one of those


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAVA79_@Dec 26 2008, 02:40 PM~12531418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 26 2008, 09:53 PM~12534198
> *beatiful,,just beatiful :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: ill hafta agree


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ey noah, lets go get some menudo. hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 27 2008, 11:24 AM~12536681
> *ey noah, lets go get some menudo. hit me up :thumbsup:
> *


cant. bout to do some major tats! 

besides, im not feelin that stock yard stew. :biggrin: 
tomorrow for sure.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

noah, thought you mike like this


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAVA79_@Dec 26 2008, 01:40 PM~12531418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: uffin: FUCKIN SICK!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Dec 26 2008, 09:28 PM~12533503
> *I like that looks good    do u have a sub box ?? i just ordered mine should be here next week some time . I have 2 memphis 12 power references , a 1000d amp for those . 3.5s in the dash and the 4x10s in the back with a 200w amp all Memphis connected to an alpine deck
> *


Thanks bro all I have is two amplified bazooka tubes


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 27 2008, 05:42 PM~12538717
> *noah, thought you mike like this
> 
> 
> ...



:0 guess who owns this one now :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 27 2008, 05:42 PM~12538717
> *noah, thought you mike like this
> 
> 
> ...


indeed...but not the same green i was talking about. ill find it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 27 2008, 08:52 PM~12540111
> *:0 guess who owns this one now :0
> *


my best guess would be you. :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:cheesy:  


I'll post some more pics later on


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 27 2008, 05:42 PM~12538717
> *noah, thought you mike like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats a pimp green i love that color


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 27 2008, 05:42 PM~12538717
> *noah, thought you mike like this
> 
> 
> ...


here you go. this is the one i like! bad ass color combo.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks crazy with those black knockoffs almost like there is none on it at all


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTMFT.....



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 28 2008, 06:58 AM~12542748
> *TTMFT.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN! early bird gets the worm. church, huh?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHAVA79_@Dec 26 2008, 03:40 PM~12531418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 28 2008, 09:36 AM~12543133
> *DAMN! early bird gets the worm.  church, huh?
> *


yeah, he's praying to the hangover gods! :roflmao: 
What up tiny


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 28 2008, 09:36 AM~12543133
> *DAMN! early bird gets the worm.  church, huh?
> *


NO CHURCH FOR ME DOGGY...HAD TO COME TO THE SHOP AND WORK ON SUM STUFF......


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 28 2008, 10:38 AM~12543442
> *yeah, he's praying to the hangover gods!  :roflmao:
> What up tiny
> *



LMAO....NO HANGOVER DOGG...I SLOWED THAT SHIT DOWN SINCE I GOT THAT VIOLATION,FUCK ANOTHER VACATION!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 28 2008, 01:09 PM~12544195
> *NO CHURCH FOR ME DOGGY...HAD TO COME TO THE SHOP AND WORK ON SUM STUFF......
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

What it do Elco ryders?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup most hated :wave:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

HERE'S MY HOMIE'S ELCO


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good Homie & the girls :worship: :worship: :worship: 

ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i always loved me some, um....elcos  :around:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin: I just found my new screen saver


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 28 2008, 05:41 PM~12545930
> *:biggrin:  I just found my new screen saver
> *


 have you posted one of yours on here?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes sir i did :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 28 2008, 05:47 PM~12545976
> *Yes sir i did  :biggrin:
> *


what color is it? im just tryin to put a name with a car.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Candy pagen gold with a white gold peal top


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 28 2008, 05:41 PM~12545930
> *:biggrin:  I just found my new screen saver
> *


WHICH ONE :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 07:02 PM~12546096
> *WHICH ONE :dunno:
> *


Thats what this topic needs bro more women :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 22 2008, 09:02 AM~12497271
> *i like this one alot!
> *


THANKS DOGGY...ITLL BE BETTER SUMMER 09!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 28 2008, 06:40 PM~12546397
> *Thats what this topic needs bro more women :biggrin:
> *


Post some pics from the thick thread! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 28 2008, 07:30 PM~12546846
> *THANKS DOGGY...ITLL BE BETTER SUMMER 09!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 shit, i believe it!  you and me both :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 04:31 PM~12545865
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Sep 25 2008, 11:48 PM~11703908
> *heres my new daily,when i started with it in august....
> 
> 
> ...


ZACH. HERE YOU GO


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ZACH. wheres your photoshop stuff? im sure everyone would love to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~MONTECARLOW~, 909vert63, HARD KANDY

HUH.....


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 28 2008, 07:30 PM~12546846
> *THANKS DOGGY...ITLL BE BETTER SUMMER 09!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TIMES TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

kind of hot rodish, but its different. i guess i do have a vette motor!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 05:24 PM~12545819
> *HERE'S MY HOMIE'S ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 29 2008, 12:01 PM~12551451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Dec 29 2008, 12:54 PM~12551778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad. what happen to all the bitches you had piled in back :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 29 2008, 03:28 PM~12551982
> *not bad. what happen to all the bitches you had piled in back :biggrin:
> *


they ran off...damn hoes. :angry:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 29 2008, 01:01 PM~12551451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean!! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

T T T


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

are those lower arms chrome?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2008, 04:45 PM~12572243
> *are those lower arms chrome?
> *


gold. ill be sellin my other gold ones soon. theyre no reinforced.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 31 2008, 06:38 PM~12572721
> *gold. ill be sellin my other gold ones soon. theyre no reinforced.
> *


The drums are gold as well right must be the reflection the elco's gonna look right homie


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 31 2008, 01:12 PM~12570528
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Year homie man you keep me motivated keep doing your thang in2009


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAVA79_@Dec 26 2008, 02:40 PM~12531418




















:cheesy: CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 31 2008, 05:57 PM~12572877
> *The drums are gold as well right must be the reflection the elco's gonna look right homie
> *


yeah theyre gold too. bad photo but you get the idea. when its all said and done everything will bounce back and forth...chrome, gold, chrome, gold. i should have done the steering linkage chrome though. owell. thanks homeboyeee. i gotta make mine reign supreme over the elco community!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: just kidding.......










.......sorta


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Dec 31 2008, 09:44 PM~12574530
> *Happy New Year homie man you keep me motivated keep doing your thang in2009
> *


thanks dayday. hope your new years went well. you know things are gonna get crazy this year!!! :biggrin: we all need to keep up the good work!

split personality is make way too :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11838331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jan 1 2009, 02:52 PM~12578001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!TTMFT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 1 2009, 11:54 AM~12576744
> *yeah theyre gold too. bad photo but you get the idea. when its all said and done everything will bounce back and forth...chrome, gold, chrome, gold. i shouldnt have done the steering linkage chrome though. owell. thanks homeboyeee. i gotta make mine reign supreme over the elco community!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: just kidding.......
> .......sorta
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 31 2008, 01:12 PM~12570528
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


hey did u take that steering box apart to have it chrome plated ????????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

SINGLE PUMP


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Dec 31 2008, 09:19 PM~12574700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*T :nicoderm: T :nicoderm: T..... NOW THIS MOFO IS A BAD ASS.... CLEAN ASS FUCK HOMIE....*_


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 1 2009, 11:52 PM~12582054
> *hey did u take that steering box apart to have it chrome plated ????????
> *


naw. just pluged up some holes. did just fine. i wasnt sure if they would do at first but they said no problem.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

cool homie thats what i need to know


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

think i'm gonna go red with silver top.what you guys think? bed would be red with pumps and racks silver red black. chrome cylinders and a few undies???oh and its got red interior but i think i will change it to black later and get some black spokes???

comments please.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

this is how it looks now...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

do a black top and keep the red interior. everything else sounds good. keep those boobs too.


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

got grand prix inner fenders for elco any pics of them installed what needs to be modified for clean fit in my elco does not fit to good any help thanks


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 3 2009, 02:11 PM~12593289
> *think i'm gonna go red with silver top.what you guys think? bed would be red with pumps and racks silver red black. chrome cylinders and a few undies???oh and its got red interior but i think i will change it to black later and get some black spokes???
> 
> comments please.
> ...


I don't like the red silver combo, red/white red/black or two tone red would look better in my opinion.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I want to replace my dash what other cars can I get a dash out of if I can't find an elco dash? Will any g body dash work?


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

> :cheesy: CLEAN AS FUCK


_*T :nicoderm: T :nicoderm: T..... NOW THIS MOFO IS A BAD ASS.... CLEAN ASS FUCK HOMIE....*_
[/quote]
Gracias !PIMP,,,,I built that 59 with my father as a gift to him for torturing him when I was a youngster,I can never repay him for the shit he & Moms went thru(but the El Co is a good start)the 59 has been done for a half a year but Pops has been rolling her to get the buggs out,Oh yeah Bugs from AZ striped the 59,its frame off,,,we did most of the work at our shop in Downtown....yyyeeeaaahhhh,,,,,,,POPS 59.......Mr.Cartoon


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh yeah we just busted her out at Majestics new years bbq,Moms & Pops rollin down the 110,feels good...thanks to Big Fern,Wizard,Big G's & Top Stitch for there hard work,,,,,,,,,,,C


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2009, 01:30 AM~12598581
> *I don't like the red silver combo, red/white red/black or two tone red would look better in my opinion.
> *


i was just trying to stay away from those because its been done so much. trying to go a little original. i do plan on adding some red and black patterns to the silver when i change the int/wheels


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Jan 4 2009, 04:41 AM~12600065
> *Oh yeah we just busted her out at Majestics new years bbq,Moms & Pops rollin down the 110,feels good...thanks to Big Fern,Wizard,Big G's & Top Stitch for there hard work,,,,,,,,,,,C
> *


Good kid there you must of been a shit ass :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 3 2009, 11:30 PM~12598581
> *I don't like the red silver combo, red/white red/black or two tone red would look better in my opinion.
> *


x2 braa
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 4 2009, 09:25 AM~12600449
> *i was just trying to stay away from those because its been done so much. trying to go a little original. i do plan on adding some red and black patterns to the silver when i change the int/wheels
> *


You'd be amazed at some of the color combos you wouldn't normally think of going good together. Take the orange/silver GoodTimes 62 man I wouldn't of thought of that but it's bad ass. Do how you want it homie and if your happy thats all that matters.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Jan 4 2009, 03:41 AM~12600065
> *Oh yeah we just busted her out at Majestics new years bbq,Moms & Pops rollin down the 110,feels good...thanks to Big Fern,Wizard,Big G's & Top Stitch for there hard work,,,,,,,,,,,C
> *


Damn Toon, you build some sick ass rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 10:55 AM~12601058
> *You'd be amazed at some of the color combos you wouldn't normally think of going good together. Take the orange/silver GoodTimes 62 man I wouldn't of thought of that but it's bad ass. Do how you want it homie and if your happy thats all that matters.
> *


That 62 was build by one of the homies from the club. Then he sold it.  It is a bad ass deuce. Now he's working on a 59.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 12:55 PM~12601058
> *You'd be amazed at some of the color combos you wouldn't normally think of going good together. Take the orange/silver GoodTimes 62 man I wouldn't of thought of that but it's bad ass. Do how you want it homie and if your happy thats all that matters.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 3 2009, 11:32 PM~12598593
> *I want to replace my dash what other cars can I get a dash out of if I can't find an elco dash? Will any g body dash work?
> *


I believe any G-body dash will work. I've seen a cutty dash in an elco before.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 4 2009, 12:39 PM~12601362
> *That 62 was build by one of the homies from the club.  Then he sold it.   It is a bad ass deuce. Now he's working on a 59.
> *


yeah I heard someone else built it and it's bad ass man I love the color combo I bet that 59 is gonna be tight so any inside scoop on the color??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 4 2009, 12:43 PM~12601377
> *I believe any G-body dash will work. I've seen a cutty dash in an elco before.
> *


I seen in that forsale topic that guy is selling that blue elco but somone took the dash out and made a wood one. Someone told him they'd sell him a 59 elco/impala dash for it now that would be bad ass to mock up if you want to do all that work


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 11:43 AM~12601379
> *yeah I heard someone else built it and it's bad ass man I love the color combo I bet that 59 is gonna be tight so any inside scoop on the color??
> *


No not yet. I haven't asked him. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 11:44 AM~12601386
> *I seen in that forsale topic that guy is selling that blue elco but somone took the dash out and made a wood one. Someone told him they'd sell him a 59 elco/impala dash for it now that would be bad ass to mock up if you want to do all that work
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 4 2009, 12:45 PM~12601389
> *No not yet. I haven't asked him. I'll let you know when I do.
> *


Sounds good I'm gonna do OG red with the white top and white fins on mine I've always seen movies with classic cars and the ones that stood out the most were them cherry red or fire engine red ones


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jan 1 2009, 03:52 PM~12578001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale.......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 4 2009, 10:55 AM~12601058
> *You'd be amazed at some of the color combos you wouldn't normally think of going good together. Take the orange/silver GoodTimes 62 man I wouldn't of thought of that but it's bad ass. Do how you want it homie and if your happy thats all that matters.
> *


naaaaaa...just do it how i want it. :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks noah :buttkick:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

BUMPSKI


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 1 2009, 10:56 AM~12576751
> *thanks dayday. hope your new years went well. you know things are gonna get crazy this year!!! :biggrin:  we all need to keep up the good work!
> 
> split personality is make way too :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jan 5 2009, 06:57 PM~12614451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucking nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 5 2009, 07:01 PM~12615199
> *fucking nice
> *


twice dat! i likes.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jan 5 2009, 05:57 PM~12614451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 5 2009, 06:01 PM~12615199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Homeboy SIC's Elco

























































Bad Ass Dash of his elco


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2009, 06:06 PM~12625511
> *Homeboy SIC's Elco
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride man.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

thats the top im talkin about... :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jan 5 2009, 05:57 PM~12614451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 3 2009, 05:23 PM~12595174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice green


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

nice rides


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 PM~12627733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this car because he went out of the ordinary with it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 9 2009, 02:41 AM~12650872
> *I really like this car because he went out of the ordinary with it
> *


im all about black and red.


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

THE HOMIES FROM UTAH


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

some damn nice elcos out there...makes mine look like shit...lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats a damb nice ride


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i like the roll pan on it. looks real clean and i dont normally like elcos changed up that much. i think they have that natural beauty but that one looks clean fa sho. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2009, 08:06 PM~12625511
> *Homeboy SIC's Elco
> 
> 
> ...


where did he go
:dunno:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 9 2009, 10:14 AM~12651919
> *im all about black and red.
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Jan 9 2009, 01:17 PM~12653690
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> some damn nice elcos out there...makes mine look like shit...lol
> *


it is he has a dam nice ride well i should say his lady this is her car but everytime we go to a show i gotta take a few pics of it its bad here is some more


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

here is a couple of the hoppers out here to


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 10 2009, 02:40 PM~12662355
> *here is a couple of the hoppers out here to
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Thats Nice :0
:biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 10 2009, 11:40 AM~12662355
> *here is a couple of the hoppers out here to
> 
> 
> ...




uuuhhmm, nice, very nice


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 08:31 PM~12545865
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my homegirl claudia elco EL MIJO 84 from realistics cc puerto peñasco (rocky point mexico) chapter


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I had a hole in my roof so I threw this in. It wasn't my first choice but it was real cheap and it'll do the trick so I won't have to worry about rain. If no one buys it and I repaint it down the road I'll probably weld it up to be original.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 08:36 AM~12668808
> *I had a hole in my roof so I threw this in. It wasn't my first choice but  it was real cheap and it'll do the trick so I won't have to worry about rain. If no one buys it and I repaint it down the road I'll probably weld it up to be original.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good .I have thought about putting a slider in my 86 .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 11:10 AM~12669236
> *Lookin good .I have thought about putting a slider in my 86 .
> *


are you talking like a slide back window or sliding rag?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Sliding rag


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 12:12 PM~12669684
> *Sliding rag
> *


I was too broke to afford one but I'm not real into them on a hardtop painted ride you know like they would go good on a car with a cloth top. Awesome69 has one on his elco and it looks pretty good. 

I just figured what I put in was better than a hole in the roof because I do drive my ride alot and out of town. See my ride had a sunroof in it when I bought it I think if I ever repaint it I'll probably weld it solid like original


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:15 AM~12669698
> *I was too broke to afford one but I'm not real into them on a hardtop painted ride you know like they would go good on a car with a cloth top. Awesome69 has one on his elco and it looks pretty good.
> 
> I just figured what I put in was better than a hole in the roof because I do drive my ride alot and out of town. See my ride had a sunroof in it when I bought it I think if I ever repaint it I'll probably weld it solid like original
> *


Sounds like alot of work to weld in the hole . I think it looks good with the pop up . Shit at least you get some sun in the cab :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 12:19 PM~12669713
> *Sounds like alot of work to weld in the hole . I think it looks good with the pop up . Shit at least you get some sun in the cab  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but I put it in yesterday and posted it already people talk shit you know how that goes. I kind of like it I really like that it's clear not a tinted sunroof


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 07:36 AM~12668808
> *I had a hole in my roof so I threw this in. It wasn't my first choice but  it was real cheap and it'll do the trick so I won't have to worry about rain. If no one buys it and I repaint it down the road I'll probably weld it up to be original.
> 
> 
> ...


eh mosthated...i've seen alotta pics of your elco (wish i can see in real life)...and i gotta say it's probably the sickest elco i've seen before...in my eyes. keep that shit bro...i always see your threads here on LIL of how you trying to sell it (for quite some time now too...it's a sign!)...haha.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Jan 11 2009, 12:34 PM~12669784
> *eh mosthated...i've seen alotta pics of your elco (wish i can see in real life)...and i gotta say it's probably the sickest elco i've seen before...in my eyes.  keep that shit bro...i always see your threads here on LIL of how you trying to sell it (for quite some time now too...it's a sign!)...haha.
> *


It's pretty nice not the nicest but I do cruise it and it's functionable and I think your right about the sign :biggrin:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$+Jan 10 2009, 10:36 AM~12662337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nice flicks bro....keeps me motivated on mine seeing those :thumbsup:


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 10:37 AM~12669796
> *It's pretty nice not the nicest but I do cruise it and it's functionable and I think your right about the sign :biggrin:
> *


it's a sign...so keep it! hahah.

yea, that's what i like too, about yours...real clean and well built, and not just a show car...you roll in it too.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 thumbs up!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djspydaz_@Jan 11 2009, 12:41 PM~12669811
> *it's a sign...so keep it! hahah.
> 
> yea, that's what i like too, about yours...real clean and well built, and not just a show car...you roll in it too.
> ...


Thanks again bro


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I finished my interior minus the dash , I am unsure if i should wrap it in the same material as the seats or glass it and paint it the exterior color (venus gold and rootbeer brown top ) I am ordering my HYDROHOLICS 2 pump 6 dump setup from them as soon as i can figure out paypal :uh: .I will post pics or a link to them as soon as more progress comes along


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:21 PM~12670038
> *I finished my interior minus the dash , I am unsure if i should wrap it in the same material as the seats or glass it and paint it the exterior color (venus gold and rootbeer brown top ) I am ordering my HYDROHOLICS 2 pump 6 dump setup from them as soon as i can figure out paypal :uh: .I will post pics or a link to them as soon as more progress comes along
> *


can't wait to see it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 08:36 AM~12668808
> *I had a hole in my roof so I threw this in. It wasn't my first choice but  it was real cheap and it'll do the trick so I won't have to worry about rain. If no one buys it and I repaint it down the road I'll probably weld it up to be original.
> 
> 
> ...



damn! way to go champ! now you got plenty of little options with that thingy :biggrin: good job. i wouldnt waste time trying to change it back though. its better to have options. and like he said, some sunlight in the cab would be nice. either way, good job.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2009, 01:23 PM~12670051
> *damn! way to go champ! now you got plenty of little options with that thingy :biggrin: good job. i wouldnt waste time trying to change it back though. its better to have options. and like he said, some sunlight in the cab would be nice. either way, good job.
> *


Thanks bro I thought about tinting the glass red but figured it matches the rest of the glass so I'm gonna leave it as is


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:37 AM~12669796
> *It's pretty nice not the nicest but I do cruise it and it's functionable and I think your right about the sign :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:23 PM~12670046
> *can't wait to see it
> *


x2 sounds cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:21 PM~12670038
> *I finished my interior minus the dash , I am unsure if i should wrap it in the same material as the seats or glass it and paint it the exterior color (venus gold and rootbeer brown top ) I am ordering my HYDROHOLICS 2 pump 6 dump setup from them as soon as i can figure out paypal :uh: .I will post pics or a link to them as soon as more progress comes along
> *


Here are the pics of your ride and hands down one of the cleanest in and out


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting those . I have all my stereo equipment just need to install it . my wife and i have been working real hard on the interior we sent out the seat . I am real excited about this build ,hopefully the juice will be in real soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The wifey helping out as well? real cool man


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:15 PM~12670408
> *The wifey helping out as well? real cool man
> *


Yep the wife is a big part of this build she is pushing me real hard ... Good Women I have :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:20 PM~12670468
> *Yep the wife is a big part of this build she is pushing me real hard ... Good Women I have  :cheesy:
> *


yeah, i need one. all the ones i deal with want to be my #1 hobby because they dont have any hobbies of their own and i just have way too many.

your ride is clean as hell! im jealous. glad to see a new one on here! keep it up.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2009, 02:24 PM~12670509
> *yeah, i need one. all the ones i deal with want to be my #1 hobby because they dont have any hobbies of their own and i just have way too many.
> 
> your ride is clean as hell! im jealous. glad to see a new one on here! keep it up.
> *


I heard that on both parts but my lady doesn't usually bother if I spend a lot of time in the garage


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2009, 01:24 PM~12670509
> *yeah, i need one. all the ones i deal with want to be my #1 hobby because they dont have any hobbies of their own and i just have way too many.
> 
> your ride is clean as hell! im jealous. glad to see a new one on here! keep it up.
> *


Thanks .You guys have very nice rides also .I cant wait to get the hydraulics installed :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:26 PM~12670522
> *Thanks .You guys have very nice rides also .I cant wait to get the hydraulics installed  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man. no matter how cool it gets, it can always be cooler. im the type of fella that is never really satisfied....(which is a very expensive personality :uh: )
youre are gonna be like a kid in a candy store when you get it juiced. i couldnt sleep for a month without dreaming about hitting that switch. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:26 PM~12670514
> *I heard that on both parts but my lady doesn't usually bother if I spend a lot of time in the garage
> *


youre fortunate. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2009, 01:30 PM~12670543
> *thanks man. no matter how cool it gets, it can always be cooler. im the type of fella that is never really satisfied....(which is a very expensive personality :uh: )
> youre are gonna be like a kid in a candy store when you get it juiced. i couldnt sleep for a month without dreaming about hitting that switch. :biggrin:
> *


Lmao . I wont have to wait for the compressor like i have had to in my previous vehicles . this will be my first juiced vehicle


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:31 PM~12670551
> *Lmao . I wont have to wait for the compressor like i have had to in my previous vehicles . this will be my first juiced vehicle
> *


oh, its fun for sure. have a good sunday homeboy.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2009, 02:30 PM~12670543
> *thanks man. no matter how cool it gets, it can always be cooler. im the type of fella that is never really satisfied....(which is a very expensive personality :uh: )
> youre are gonna be like a kid in a candy store when you get it juiced. i couldnt sleep for a month without dreaming about hitting that switch. :biggrin:
> *


the not satisified is a bummer because it sux to put all this money into a car and not be happy but thats the way it is if you had all the bux it could be never ending working on a car but when your broke like me then you have to say It's done for now :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I am going to start eating ramen instead of going out to eat lunch at work that will save me a bunch of cash


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:35 PM~12670568
> *the not satisified is a bummer because it sux to put all this money into a car and not be happy but thats the way it is if you had all the bux it could be never ending working on a car but when your broke like me then you have to say It's done for now :biggrin:
> *


i feel that! you know what though? i love looking at and driving my elco more than anything! nothing makes me feel better than that.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 11 2009, 01:36 PM~12670577
> *I am going to start eating ramen instead of going out to eat lunch at work that will save me a bunch of cash
> *


 :biggrin: i just need to start pushing crack or something :yessad: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2009, 02:39 PM~12670597
> *i feel that! you know what though? i love looking at and driving my elco more than anything! nothing makes me feel better than that.
> *


I heard that and I love Ramen Noodles :cheesy:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone ever put t-tops on an elco??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 11 2009, 01:52 PM~12670676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never seen one b4. you should be the first :thumbsup:


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

TTT for the elcos


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2009, 03:30 PM~12670543
> *thanks man. no matter how cool it gets, it can always be cooler. im the type of fella that is never really satisfied....(which is a very expensive personality :uh: )
> youre are gonna be like a kid in a candy store when you get it juiced. i couldnt sleep for a month without dreaming about hitting that switch. :biggrin:
> *


whatever Noah, you got all the cheddar. BALLER!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 12 2009, 08:29 AM~12678357
> *whatever Noah, you got all the cheddar. BALLER!
> *


naw. my priorities are much different than many. i dont blow money at the bars, i dont buy drugs,(i quit smokin that tree agin ) and i actually have an elco fund that builds every day. so can you :cheesy: :biggrin: o'yeah i brought my food to work and have been eating that same meal for about 5 days now :barf:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 11:36 AM~12679140
> *naw. my priorities are much different than many. i dont blow money at the bars, i dont buy drugs,(i quit smokin that tree agin ) and i actually have an elco fund that builds every day. so can you :cheesy:  :biggrin: o'yeah i brought my food to work and have been eating that same meal for about 5 days now  :barf:
> *


Thats how it's done man


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

noah, i like that new avitar pic...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 12 2009, 12:11 PM~12679980
> *noah, i like that new avitar pic...
> *


thanks. wana blow some tree, get some beers, and go eat some pocos?


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 02:12 PM~12679986
> *thanks. wana blow some tree, get some beers, and go eat some pocos?
> *


errrday allday :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

what size cylinders are you guys running on the rear suspension ?? any mods i should be aware of to lay the car out ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 01:12 PM~12679986
> *thanks. wana blow some tree, get some beers, and go eat some pocos?
> *


I thought you quit?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up MOSTHATED :wave: Man i cant wait to get the rest of my chrome out so i can roll my elco


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 08:43 PM~12684370
> *What up MOSTHATED  :wave: Man i cant wait to get the rest of my chrome out so i can roll my elco
> *


Not much I can't wait to see it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 06:02 PM~12683099
> *I thought you quit?
> *


 i was kidding bra. :roflmao: :roflmao: 2 weeks now, no herbals.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 12 2009, 06:01 PM~12683094
> *what size cylinders are you guys running on the rear suspension ?? any mods i should be aware of to lay the car out ??
> *


i got 12's in back but i used my stock front springs in the back so it tucked the wheels. lo lo fa sho.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

[/quote]

I am going to go with a cylinder setup like this on the rear so i do not have to cut holes in my bed floor(at least thats my plan) :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

5 Members: JESUS H. CHRIST, ESE JAVIER, sureñosbluez, gzking, 80 Eldog

dang.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 07:59 PM~12684596
> *5 Members: JESUS H. CHRIST, ESE JAVIER, sureñosbluez, gzking, 80 Eldog
> 
> dang.
> *


most people i have seen in here at one time :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 12 2009, 08:00 PM~12684609
> *most people i have seen in here at one time  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

>


I am going to go with a cylinder setup like this on the rear so i do not have to cut holes in my bed floor(at least thats my plan) :biggrin:
[/quote]
wow, thats cool. i never thought of that. its gonna be a bitch to work on though. the first tome it pressure locks your gonna hafta get doggystyle knees. :biggrin: i like it though.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 07:57 PM~12684578
> *i got 12's in back but i used my stock front springs in the back so it tucked the wheels. lo lo fa sho.
> *


X2 except I got my coils on the bottom, old school style.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

yesterday was my first day with the 13s on the elco . I LOVE it . I thought it would ride horrible but its a good ride :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 12 2009, 08:01 PM~12684633
> *X2
> *


sup on that t top? i was suppose to trade my impala for one but now he wont respond. its been like that with everyone. funk dat. ill keep that mug.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

hopefully i do not have many problems with it , the cylinder design is on a mazda hopefully he dont mind i steal his idea , it seems like a good idea


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 12 2009, 08:03 PM~12684668
> *X2 except I got my coils on the bottom, old school style.
> *


pics for the guy?...maybe? :dunno:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

>


I am going to go with a cylinder setup like this on the rear so i do not have to cut holes in my bed floor(at least thats my plan) :biggrin:
[/quote]

:0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 08:05 PM~12684717
> *pics for the guy?...maybe? :dunno:
> *


Pics would be very nice


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 08:04 PM~12684690
> *sup on that t top? i was suppose to trade my impala for one but now he wont respond. its been like that with everyone. funk dat. ill keep that mug.
> *


Still waiting on homie that is buying the El Co. My homie got the car back yesterday from T.J..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 12 2009, 08:05 PM~12684709
> *hopefully i do not have many problems with it , the cylinder design is on a mazda hopefully he dont mind i steal his idea , it seems like a good idea
> *


who cares. its all steeling of ideas. thats how the sport builds. think about all the ls clips that got done. :biggrin: its all good.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 12 2009, 07:09 PM~12684777
> *Still waiting on homie that is buying the El Co. My homie got the car back yesterday from T.J..
> *


post some pics.. :0


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 08:10 PM~12684794
> *who cares. its all steeling of ideas. thats how the sport builds. think about all the ls clips that got done. :biggrin:  its all good.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 12 2009, 08:09 PM~12684777
> *Still waiting on homie that is buying the El Co. My homie got the car back yesterday from T.J..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 12 2009, 08:11 PM~12684806
> *post some pics.. :0
> *


 Where were you yesterday? P.V. got the car yesterday, I'll post some pics of it later.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 12 2009, 07:12 PM~12684833
> *Where were you yesterday? P.V. got the car yesterday, I'll post some pics of it later.
> *


i seen it but not with the new guts tho...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

>


I am going to go with a cylinder setup like this on the rear so i do not have to cut holes in my bed floor(at least thats my plan) :biggrin:
[/quote]
I wanted to do mine like that but hook it up to the shock mount like this truck has but peeps said it wouldn't be strong enough and my axle is chrome and didn't want to risk fucking it up I really hate the cylinders coming throught the frame though


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

now i gotta see it too. :yes: <<<<these faces crack me up.  <<i just quit doin this :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 07:50 PM~12684473
> *Not much I can't wait to see it
> *


X2 I cant wait to finally see it put back togeather have you sold yours yet


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I will snap some pics as soon as i start on the hydraulic install should be soon. I am running accumaltors on the rear unless someone shows me different pics with springs


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> I am going to go with a cylinder setup like this on the rear so i do not have to cut holes in my bed floor(at least thats my plan) :biggrin:


I wanted to do mine like that but hook it up to the shock mount like this truck has but peeps said it wouldn't be strong enough and my axle is chrome and didn't want to risk fucking it up I really hate the cylinders coming throught the frame though
[/quote]


i feel the same way but thats why i got the cover. honestly i like the look of the open bed more. if only it wasnt for the cylinders and bats. i guess you could have done the cylinders like that and only had your pumps exposed but then it would have been even harder to get the washing water out.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> I wanted to do mine like that but hook it up to the shock mount like this truck has but peeps said it wouldn't be strong enough and my axle is chrome and didn't want to risk fucking it up I really hate the cylinders coming throught the frame though



i feel the same way but thats why i got the cover. honestly i like the look of the open bed more. if only it wasnt for the cylinders and bats. i guess you could have done the cylinders like that and only had your pumps exposed but then it would have been even harder to get the washing water out.
[/quote]
I stil have the holes in it from the pump racks coming through


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 09:15 PM~12684887
> *X2 I cant wait to finally see it put back togeather have you sold yours yet
> *


No I might have a deal worked out if it doesn't then I'll probably just scrap the idea of selling it for now


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 12 2009, 08:16 PM~12684899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha. that pretty cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> i feel the same way but thats why i got the cover. honestly i like the look of the open bed more. if only it wasnt for the cylinders and bats. i guess you could have done the cylinders like that and only had your pumps exposed but then it would have been even harder to get the washing water out.


I stil have the holes in it from the pump racks coming through
[/quote]


oh yeah. that polly helps alot.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

That set up is clean as hell


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:25 PM~12685096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos is that?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 08:27 PM~12685129
> *whos is that?
> *


No springs or accumalotors must be a trailered vehicle or rides like a wagon ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 12 2009, 09:29 PM~12685180
> *No springs or accumalotors must be a trailered vehicle or rides like a wagon ??
> *


my thoughts exactly Youd have to run some springs with it or accumes. I can take pics of mine I have a coil over setup with those chrome prohopper shocks so those don't let my car sit low in the rear and I am using stock front springs in the rear and it rides pretty damn good for being lifted


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 12 2009, 09:27 PM~12685129
> *whos is that?
> *


It is an older truck you can see through the bed it was in LRM a few months back


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Your Elco is tha shit bro i like the hell out of it what are you doing to the 59?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:34 PM~12685265
> *It is an older truck you can see through the bed it was in LRM a few months back
> *


word.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Shit thats the way to do it all bed nothin in it i wish i would of thougt of that years ago


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 08:38 PM~12685368
> *Shit thats the way to do it all bed nothin in it i wish i would of thougt of that years ago
> *


x2


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

i will have my 2 pumps 6 dumps and 3 batts displayed only not sure where i am going to mount the (front of bed or rear) ?? they will be displayed with 1.5" round tube all bent up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12685284
> *Your Elco is tha shit bro i like the hell out of it what are you doing to the 59?
> *


thanks bro I haven't touched the 59 being that I'm making payments on it I'm not a baller so I had to have it financed and I refuse to take something apart that isn't paid for just incase I run into a pickle and have to sell it.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 12 2009, 08:14 PM~12684851
> *i seen it but not with the new guts tho...
> *


I just posted pics on my thread. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I hear ya i had one back in the day i sold it & kick my self in the ass everyday bout it i love 59's... from the pic its clean as hell


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 09:44 PM~12685484
> *I hear ya i had one back in the day i sold it & kick my self in the ass everyday bout it i love 59's... from the pic its clean as hell
> *


It's okay it's a project ride though


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jan 1 2009, 03:52 PM~12578001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dirty bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hid's




























fuck chrome.. is a daily.. lol


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2009, 11:01 PM~12687895
> *hid's
> 
> 
> ...




i like it with no chrome. looks good like that.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

taken today


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2009, 02:45 PM~12702647
> *taken today
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 14 2009, 01:16 PM~12702833
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

nice!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good homie i hope to have mine back in the streets next mounth :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE......as usual


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 14 2009, 02:43 PM~12703071
> *Lookin good homie i hope to have mine back in the streets next mounth  :biggrin:
> *


I'm busy fucking with my bike hopefully I can have it done at the end of next month


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTT... FOR THE ELCO RIDERZ..*_


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jan 14 2009, 01:32 PM~12702988
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> nice!!!
> *



X2


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

[/quote]

I started the body work this evening .The panel behind the passenger door had some high spots on it we straightened it up hopefully finish that panel tomorrow evening .Then fix all the other dings and send it for PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

what color?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 14 2009, 09:34 PM~12708242
> *what color?
> *


hok venus gold bottom and "a" pillars roof and above body line (top of bed) will be root beer brown with patterns


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

>


I started the body work this evening .The panel behind the passenger door had some high spots on it we straightened it up hopefully finish that panel tomorrow evening .Then fix all the other dings and send it for PAINT :biggrin:
[/quote]

LOOKIN GOOD UCE!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD UCE!


Thanks UCE !! If all goes well it will be complete for the PHOENIX show


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 14 2009, 09:38 PM~12708314
> *hok venus gold bottom and "a" pillars roof and above body line (top of bed) will be root beer brown with patterns
> *


sounds good. im actually redoing mine with a candy rootbeer all over. it was two tone with rootbeer and honey gold. i love brown. considering doin my impala the same way. still plenty of time to decide on that though.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 10 2009, 11:40 AM~12662355
> *here is a couple of the hoppers out here to
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 12 2009, 11:25 PM~12685096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 14 2009, 11:06 PM~12708710
> *LOOKIN GOOD UCE!
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats coming up quick can't wait too see the new paint


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^TO THE ROOF^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Finally found a dash in a junkyard. How do I take it out though? How many screws? And where are they located?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Elco riders :wave: 


On the dash homie they have screws up top by the defrost & pull the coulmb down & there are main bolts on each side of the dash.. Also some behind the glove box .. Its been awhile since i took mine apart hope its some help


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 15 2009, 09:34 PM~12717585
> *What up Elco riders  :wave:
> On the dash homie they have screws up top by the defrost & pull the coulmb down & there are main bolts on each side of the dash.. Also some behind the glove box .. Its been awhile since i took mine apart hope its some help
> *


 I appreciate the info homie


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jan 15 2009, 09:49 PM~12718370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 15 2009, 10:42 PM~12719719
> *NICE
> *


x2 

ttt for the elco's


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:32 AM~12720634
> *x2
> 
> ttt for the elco's
> *


make that x3. good combo with the 3 in the back.  

what up split p. any progress reports to shed on us?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know the measurement of putting on the sport mirrors? I know they dont go in where the regular mirror holes are at...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

>


I am going to go with a cylinder setup like this on the rear so i do not have to cut holes in my bed floor(at least thats my plan) :biggrin:
[/quote]



I see a couple flaws in the design. First would be three wheelin would be pretty out out of question as it's built now. The rod end can only move so many degrees side to side, but the bushing will keep from moving anyways. If you went with the super piviot bushing that suicide doors sells, that might give you more movement. 

The other would be the rod end thread size. If you were to upgrade to fat sticks, you could then re-tap them to a 3/4 fine thread (16 threads pre inch). Go with high grade ends (QA1) as well to it won't snap off.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 12 2006, 08:28 PM~4605286
> *Techniques Style...L.A. Chapter
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Can someone post a pic of the rmote mirror joystick bases that go on the door panel....I have no clue how they look from the inside


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Houston LRM show 07*


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there a 59-60 el camino fest or thread?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Jan 15 2009, 11:49 PM~12718370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIce :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 16 2009, 04:52 PM~12726296
> *Houston LRM show 07
> 
> 
> ...


gawd damn this car is uuuuugly :angry: someone needs to joy ride that mug into something.




















like my garage.  :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crooks808_@Jan 16 2009, 05:56 PM~12726332
> *Is there a 59-60 el camino fest or thread?
> *


there some in here but you'd have to go through a lot of pages


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crooks808_@Jan 16 2009, 04:56 PM~12726332
> *Is there a 59-60 el camino fest or thread?
> *


all the ones ive ever seen in those little topics have made their way to this bigger topic anyway.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

to the bottom!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 18 2009, 01:42 AM~12738215
> *to the bottom!!!!
> *


Ghwat?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

to the left!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Jan 18 2009, 01:42 AM~12738215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two keep up and it's gonna be a line dance soon :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:03 AM~12739550
> *You two keep up and it's gonna be a line dance soon :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: to da right, to da right, come on now, slide, slide :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jan 12 2009, 10:01 PM~12687020
> *
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jan 18 2009, 10:17 AM~12739660
> *
> *


uh............ :uh: ..............HUH?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jan 1 2009, 03:52 PM~12578001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale..... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 18 2009, 11:16 AM~12739641
> *:roflmao: to da right, to da right, come on now, slide, slide  :roflmao:
> *


Now dip baby dip come on now dip baby dip :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:08 AM~12739946
> *Now dip baby dip come on now dip baby dip :cheesy:
> *


yeah. you got it. :biggrin: 


basicly, TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 18 2009, 12:27 PM~12740059
> *yeah. you got it. :biggrin:
> basicly, TTT
> *


all the bitches dance to this down here I always wonder where in the fuck do they all learn this crap at.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: now thats some funny shit. white girls just dont know how to bend the rules. thats the new "to the top" track :biggrin:




oops. you know this is the lord jesus. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2009, 01:28 PM~12740459
> *:roflmao: now thats some funny shit. white girls just dont know how to bend the rules. thats the new "to the top" track :biggrin:
> oops. you know this is the lord jesus. :biggrin:
> *


wtf bro you switch user names more than some fools change their underwear? Yes thats the too the top track it's the cupid shuffle :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2009, 07:44 PM~12740635
> *wtf bro you switch user names more than some fools change their underwear? Yes thats the too the top track it's the cupid shuffle :cheesy:
> *


i know. im on his kids computer. its his 15th birffday. i forgot to switch users. funk it!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

which place do you guys recommend buying all the door weatherstripping from ??
(86Elcamino)


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 18 2009, 05:55 PM~12742467
> *which place do you guys recommend buying all the door weatherstripping from ??
> (86Elcamino)
> *


ive bought alot of my stuff from the el camino store. the have a ton of original parts too in their junk yard. i got some stripping from them at a decent price...i guess.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 18 2009, 06:55 PM~12742467
> *which place do you guys recommend buying all the door weatherstripping from ??
> (86Elcamino)
> *


the el camino store or original parts depot or national parts depot either one


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool I will check them out thanks for the info


----------



## crazy rider (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jan 18 2009, 10:23 AM~12739699
> *for sale..... :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH PM ME


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^ i seen this one a few times in the jap lrm. i like its simplicity. ^^^


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT





PAGE 6 :uh:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

POST UP THEM ELCOS! GOING TO SEE THE PAINTER SOON NEED THAT INSPIRATION.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 20 2009, 10:36 AM~12759798
> *POST UP THEM ELCOS! GOING TO SEE THE PAINTER SOON NEED THAT INSPIRATION.
> *


just throw a dart at a color wheel. you know you'll never decide.


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Jan 19 2009, 04:24 AM~12747140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 20 2009, 01:25 PM~12760343
> *just throw a dart at a color wheel. you know you'll never decide.
> *


what color is yours gonna be this week? :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

does anyone have a tailgate for a 73 that they would be willing to sell???


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 16 2009, 11:03 PM~12729808
> *gawd damn this car is uuuuugly :angry: someone needs to joy ride that mug into something.
> 
> like my garage.   :wow:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jan 20 2009, 02:34 PM~12762054
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


uh............................... :happysad:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 20 2009, 12:57 PM~12761228
> *what color is yours gonna be this week? :biggrin:
> *


as far as i know, its still candy root beer...................the color chart might just change my mind though. it goes in on monday :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 20 2009, 03:43 PM~12762156
> *as far as i know, its still candy root beer...................the color chart might just change my mind though. it goes in on monday :biggrin:
> *


brown would be bad ass.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jan 20 2009, 04:34 PM~12763122
> *brown would be bad ass.
> *


thats what it will be fo sho.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)

A whats up im going to builda el camino with the cutlass 87 front end is do use the cutlass door or the el el camino ?????


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Jan 20 2009, 09:59 PM~12766097
> *A whats up  im going to builda el camino with the cutlass 87 front end is do use the cutlass door or the el el camino  ?????
> *


There is one posted in here but like other conversions it's probably the cutlass door with the el camino glass


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

NICE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prohopper64_@Jan 20 2009, 08:59 PM~12766097
> *A whats up  im going to builda el camino with the cutlass 87 front end is do use the cutlass door or the el el camino  ?????
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Dec 31 2008, 10:19 PM~12574700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:25 PM~12766471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love to have this one for a daily driver! clean!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 21 2009, 07:46 PM~12776068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 21 2009, 07:46 PM~12776068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 26 2007, 10:41 PM~7557332
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

my partners JERRYS





















70 elco from AVONDALE ARIZONA


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2007, 02:46 PM~8371263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 20 2009, 11:48 PM~12767567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are definately cutlass doors there


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup MOSTHATED :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

what exactly did big al say? :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

MAN, IF I KNEW HOW TO PHOTOSHOP, THIS THING WOULD GET SOME 13'S BEFORE YOU COULD SAY :barf: 











TOO BAD. ITS A NICE RIDE.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

NEVER MIND. I GOT THIS PHOTOSHOP CRAP DOWN! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

id say it was pretty accurate. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Way better than them big uglies.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Jan 23 2009, 11:13 PM~12798888
> *Way better than them big uglies.
> *


  .....thats a wink. as in YOU BET'CHA! :biggrin:


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

WAZZUP YALL DOES ANYBODY NOW A PLACE I CAN ORDER CHROME ELECTRIC FANS FROM? PM ME IF YA NO SOMTHIN! CAN YA HELP A BROTHA OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vet-ridah1_@Jan 24 2009, 03:37 AM~12799942
> *WAZZUP YALL DOES ANYBODY NOW A PLACE I CAN ORDER CHROME ELECTRIC FANS FROM? PM ME IF YA NO SOMTHIN! CAN YA HELP A BROTHA OUT :thumbsup:
> *


try ebay or jegs or summit racing


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 24 2009, 12:12 AM~12798366
> *MAN, IF I KNEW HOW TO PHOTOSHOP, THIS THING WOULD GET SOME 13'S BEFORE YOU COULD SAY :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


I BET IT HAD 13'S BEFORE THE FOOL THAT BOUGHT IT PUT THEM BUCKET WHEELS ON.

THOSE STRIPES & LEAF ARE TO NICE FOR A DUB RIDER. :twak: :twak: :rant:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm out of the Elco crew I just sold mine


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 05:41 PM~12804175
> *I'm out of the Elco crew I just sold mine
> *


 congrats on the sell !! I hope my el camino turns out as clean as yours !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 24 2009, 07:41 PM~12804582
> *:biggrin:
> 
> congrats on the sell !! I hope my el camino turns out as clean as yours !!!! :biggrin:
> *


from the looks it'll be cleaner


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 05:41 PM~12804175
> *I'm out of the Elco crew I just sold mine
> *


 :tears: :dunno: :angel: 





hope you didnt settle on a price. congrats though. bout time huh?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 25 2009, 02:09 AM~12807284
> *:tears:  :dunno:  :angel:
> hope you didnt settle on a price. congrats though. bout time huh?
> *


I didn't I got what I needed out of it


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 08:41 PM~12804175
> *I'm out of the Elco crew I just sold mine
> *


 :tears: 

















J/K congrats on your sale bro 
Im Thinking of picking up an 82 Elco today from another club member


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 25 2009, 10:43 AM~12808351
> *  :tears:
> J/K congrats on your sale bro
> Im Thinking of picking up an 82 Elco today from another club member
> *


You'll love them once you own one I still love these rides and would own another :0 :0


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 05:41 PM~12804175
> *I'm out of the Elco crew I just sold mine
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:

Congrats! Finally sold after how long on LIL?! :biggrin: 

That makes two of us. :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2009, 11:50 AM~12809028
> *You'll love them once you own one I still love these rides and would own another :0  :0
> *


i got one for sale :dunno: already cut and everything. :biggrin: the body is in great shape.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$+Jan 25 2009, 09:43 AM~12808351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup dayday? sup with that 63?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 25 2009, 05:36 PM~12810783
> *:0 :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats! Finally sold after how long on LIL?! :biggrin:
> ...


right on and my ride sold thanks to craigslist not LIL


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 25 2009, 02:50 PM~12809028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yeah I've wanted one for a good while


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

2 Members: Lac-of-Respect, JESUS H. CHRIST
WHAT THE HECK R YOU DOIN IN MY TOPIC? ITS MIIINNNNNEEEEE!!!! :angry: 


but its cool. i miss you. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jan 25 2009, 08:55 PM~12813258
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> hell yeah I've wanted one for a good while
> *


you got some flix of it??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## kelseyl (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kelseyl_@Jan 25 2009, 10:49 PM~12814602
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


alright!! welcome. its funny how it works. we lose an elco member and gain another. :thumbsup: 
looks good too. is that an 87?


----------



## kelseyl (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah its an 87 ..im still trying to figure all this stuff out.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kelseyl_@Jan 25 2009, 11:03 PM~12814770
> *Yeah its an 87 ..im still trying to figure all this stuff out.
> *


nice
ask questions if you got'm


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

re post but nice.


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 24 2009, 05:45 AM~12800245
> *try ebay or jegs or summit racing
> *


thanks hommie,u said u sold the wip?whatcha got now?


----------



## 4everclownin (Oct 5, 2008)

ey what up homies i got a question im buiding a luxury el camino and im tryin to line up the doors the buttom part lines up good like where the chrome peace goes but at the top i donno i dont like it is it suppose to look like that oh and also where can i get that chrome peace that goes on the side next to the door


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vet-ridah1_@Jan 26 2009, 06:25 PM~12821160
> *thanks hommie,u said u sold the wip?whatcha got now?
> *


I have a 59 impala 2dr hardtop I've had it for like a little over a year I'll post a pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vet-ridah1+Jan 26 2009, 06:25 PM~12821160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be doing a full frame off on this one as well but no hydraulics more to the original form and no gold


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4everclownin_@Jan 26 2009, 06:21 PM~12821685
> *ey what up homies i got a question im buiding a luxury el camino and  im tryin  to line up the doors    the buttom part lines up good like where the chrome peace goes  but at the top i donno  i dont like  it  is it suppose to look like that oh and  also  where can i get  that chrome peace that goes  on the side next to the door
> *


I believe you need to do some body work at the top where the door and body meet. And for the chrome piece, you have to cut it to fit from another chrome piece.
hit up tinydogg on here. He would know for sure.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 20 2009, 12:57 PM~12761228
> *what color is yours gonna be this week? :biggrin:
> *


HERE IT IS...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks orange


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 10:10 PM~12824686
> *Looks orange
> *


yeah, i know. its just where the light shines.

im tryin to post the other ones and its not working right.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2009, 06:48 PM~12821940
> *I'll be doing a full frame off on this one as well but no hydraulics more to the original form and no gold
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAM! LOOKS WICKED,IM FEELIN THAT,OR U GONNA AT LEAST THROW SOME 13 ON IT?


----------



## Tx Klique (Jan 23, 2009)

> Fucken Bad ASS, good job on The ELCO


----------



## 4everclownin (Oct 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 26 2009, 09:12 PM~12822222
> *I believe you need to do some body work at the top where the door and body meet. And for the chrome piece, you have to cut it to fit from another chrome piece.
> hit up tinydogg on here. He would know for sure.
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 27 2009, 01:35 AM~12825684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looky good...approved!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 27 2009, 07:40 AM~12827217
> *looky good...approved!
> *


thanks hun. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Jan 27 2009, 12:19 AM~12825532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll be throwing 13s on it I have 13" tripple gold wires on it this is just a nice pic of the car


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 04:15 PM~12832022
> *You know what when I took pics of my elco where the sun hit it, it looked to have an orangish look but not in person pretty crazy so its that copper kind of bronze right?
> 
> Yeah I'll be throwing 13s on it I have 13" tripple gold wires on it this is just a nice pic of the car
> *


yeah. its an orange glow over a copper/bronze base. hope it turn out okay.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 27 2009, 05:32 PM~12832237
> *yeah. its an orange glow over a copper/bronze base. hope it turn out okay.
> *


can't wait to see it so the frame and belly and all that will be this color?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 04:34 PM~12832264
> *can't wait to see it so the frame and belly and all that will be this color?
> *


yup. everything. wheel wells and bed too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 27 2009, 05:36 PM~12832291
> *yup. everything. wheel wells and bed too.
> *


dizamn I sold mine just in time :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 04:38 PM~12832322
> *dizamn I sold mine just in time :cheesy:
> *


ha :cheesy: i was hoping we could show together. we'd be different classes anyway. o'well. glad you get to bust out on the 59.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 27 2009, 05:40 PM~12832346
> *ha :cheesy:  i was hoping we could show together. we'd be different classes anyway. o'well. glad you get to bust out on the 59.
> *


what class do you think you'll be in??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 04:40 PM~12832358
> *what class do you think you'll be in??
> *


hard to say. you know its all up to them at a point. most of those people dont know what the hell theyre even talking about. ive seen radical put in street and vice versa. i plan on being in the "REIN SUPREME" class :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a question for everyone...........does the gear box cover on the rear axel always have that little dent pushed in it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 27 2009, 05:58 PM~12832565
> *i have a question for everyone...........does the gear box cover on the rear axel always have that little dent pushed in it?
> *


original yes aftermarket no it's there to hold a little cherio style magnet in place to catch unwanted metal shavings


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 27 2009, 05:56 PM~12832547
> *hard to say. you know its all up to them at a point. most of those people dont know what the hell theyre even talking about. ive seen radical put in street and vice versa. i plan on being in the "REIN SUPREME" class :cheesy:
> *


Yeah the first year I was in I was in mild custom then I added more shit came back and I was in street custom then I just rebuffed and added some minor pinstripping and a rear end which the old one was chrome as well so who could tell and I was full custom so it's kind of up to them


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 25 2009, 05:27 PM~12811142
> *you should! personally, i have always wanted an elco ever since i can remember. i swore i would never fix up a lolo till my first was an el camino. now that i have, all i want is another one :biggrin:
> 
> sup dayday? sup with that 63?
> *


thats after the elco


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Tx Klique (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i think mine might look like this when its done but who knows.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

did you get that frame out to the painter noah?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 27 2009, 11:17 PM~12833489
> *thats after the elco
> *


damn. thing looks real clean. hows the camino coming?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tx Klique_@Jan 28 2009, 12:23 AM~12834116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice. i like silver


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

here is kinda where mine is going. but flake in the silver not in the red. this is only the 2nd red/silver ride i have seen,,,


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 28 2009, 10:08 AM~12836177
> *did you get that frame out to the painter noah?
> *


yeah. it should be done by the end of the week. then ill attach the suspension, roll my body on the old frame up there to do the rest. all that should be done by late feb. then the motor.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM~12814987
> *re post but nice.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 28 2009, 10:14 AM~12836252
> *here is kinda where mine is going. but flake in the silver not in the red. this is only the 2nd red/silver ride i have seen,,,
> 
> 
> ...


i hate to be that guy (not like it really matters what i think) but im not feeling this combo at all. it looks like a sports team logo. i think black on top would be nice or almost any other color would look good on the bottom besides red. that just my personal taste though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jan 27 2009, 10:01 PM~12832605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel that. ill take what i can get. its not like im doin it for the trophy anyway.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

with some leafing...picture this with a silver top


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

x2 post :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet photoshop dude...
i like the bubbles on the garage door


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jan 11 2009, 10:01 PM~12673652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just askin but who would do this to there elco


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 28 2009, 04:11 PM~12838650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD MOFO!!! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 28 2009, 02:03 PM~12838561
> *sweet photoshop dude...
> i like the bubbles on the garage door
> *


thanks. yeah, theyre fat caps. "just testin my paint" :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jan 28 2009, 02:12 PM~12838653
> *just askin but who would do this to there elco
> *


about 12 fuck heads to be exact. :cheesy: 
you can count me out of that crowd. i dont see any reason for changing an elco. theyre beautiful as is.


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

look what some fat blind whore did to my daily :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jan 28 2009, 02:33 PM~12838851
> *look what some fat blind whore did to my daily  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: JESUS H. CHRIST, WagonLuver, juicedinsanta12, ZachLovely, TheUpton22 :0


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jan 28 2009, 01:33 PM~12838851
> *look what some fat blind whore did to my daily  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn....


----------



## Tx Klique (Jan 23, 2009)

nice. i like silver





Thanks man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tx Klique (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jan 28 2009, 02:12 PM~12838653
> *just askin but who would do this to there elco
> *



not me never licked those front ends :thumbsdown:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

any 70's elcos out there?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 28 2009, 12:59 PM~12837403
> *okay. thats kinda what i was finding out after i looked into it a little more. thanks
> 
> i feel that. ill take what i can get. its not like im doin it for the trophy anyway.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 29 2009, 06:24 PM~12852181
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


HELLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH :cheesy:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT....What the HELL was that all about^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jan 30 2009, 09:35 AM~12857846
> *TTT....What the HELL was that all about^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


thats the "TO THE TOP" clip provided by our old friend, mosthated. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

a little preview. different lighting and different looks. this paint is pretty crazy in person. its hard to even give it a name by color. it changes at every angle


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

would look good under my ride.... :yes: 
jk looking fresh, i like the flip flop..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ha! yeah, its pretty wild how it changes like that. ill have a little variety goin on. all that chrome and gold is gonna be set it off real nice.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

that other one is tight (with the all red) and black bed but this one is way nicer with the black top instead of the silver.

i love this ride.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 30 2009, 02:16 PM~12859988
> *a little preview. different lighting and different looks. this paint is pretty crazy in person. its hard to even give it a name by color. it changes at every angle
> 
> 
> ...


FRame is looking good . i need to hurry up and catch up i have been slackin this week :angry:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 30 2009, 06:09 PM~12861659
> *FRame is looking good . i need to hurry up and catch up i have been slackin this week  :angry:
> *


thanks man. dont even trip. you are well on your way. your car is clean as fuck as is. :biggrin: 
take your time...PEASE! :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

wait till i put all tis crap on it :biggrin: BLING BLINGY!!! :0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 30 2009, 06:26 PM~12861807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna look good !! I will hopefully pull my frame next year and paint it and chrome my suspension


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 30 2009, 03:16 PM~12859988
> *a little preview. different lighting and different looks. this paint is pretty crazy in person. its hard to even give it a name by color. it changes at every angle
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Noah, but don't make it too nice because it needs to hop all pretty like that. :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 30 2009, 02:16 PM~12859988
> *a little preview. different lighting and different looks. this paint is pretty crazy in person. its hard to even give it a name by color. it changes at every angle
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 30 2009, 03:16 PM~12859988
> *a little preview. different lighting and different looks. this paint is pretty crazy in person. its hard to even give it a name by color. it changes at every angle
> 
> 
> ...


Dizamn it's like that huh?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 30 2009, 06:43 PM~12861962
> *Looking good Noah, but don't make it too nice because it needs to hop all pretty like that. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ill hop it anyway! you know, nothing is built to last. its about the build.  thanks for the sale man.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg+Jan 30 2009, 07:11 PM~12862198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope :uh: :biggrin: its never what you expect but you make yourself enjoy. i like it but......... :dunno: now its this color. know what i mean? whatever. ill take that as the compliment you gave me. thank you! its hard to absorb the change at first. but all in all, i enjoy it too.  a new beginning .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 31 2009, 02:35 AM~12865238
> *thanks alot! i appreciate it.
> i hope :uh:  :biggrin:  its never what you expect but you make yourself enjoy. i like it but......... :dunno: now its this color. know what i mean? whatever. ill take that as the compliment you gave me. thank you! its hard to absorb the change at first. but all in all, i enjoy it too.   a new beginning .
> *


It was a compliment homie a big one I'm just saying damn balling like that huh?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2009, 01:41 AM~12865257
> *It was a compliment homie a big one I'm just saying damn balling like that huh?
> *


OH, I KNOW THEY WERE GOOD WORDS AND I THANK YOU. ITS JUST WEIRD TO BE IN THE IMAGINE STATE AGIN INSTED OF THE..."YEAH, THATS IT"! STAGE. STARTING OVER IS KINDA TOUGH. ITS LIKE HAVING A KID, NAMING IT, AND TRADING IT FOR ANOTHER KID ONCE YOU'VE LEARNED THE OLD ONES PERSONALITY. i hope that makes since. thanks agin bro. you and "ELCORIDER"have paved a huge path for me. you guys really set the pace for me as what a real elco should look like.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 31 2009, 02:55 AM~12865309
> *OH, I KNOW THEY WERE GOOD WORDS AND I THANK YOU. ITS JUST WEIRD TO BE IN THE IMAGINE STATE AGIN INSTED OF THE..."YEAH, THATS IT"! STAGE. STARTING OVER IS KINDA TOUGH. ITS LIKE HAVING A KID, NAMING IT, AND TRADING IT FOR ANOTHER KID ONCE YOU'VE LEARNED THE OLD ONES PERSONALITY. i hope that makes since. thanks agin bro. you and "ELCORIDER"have paved a huge path for me. you guys really set the pace for me as what a real elco should look like.
> *


Thanks man I appreciate it and I know it'll be smooth once your done. I got under my 59 yesterday and changed the rear springs. Someone cut them to lower it but cut em too short and added wood blocks to hold it up high enough to drive so I threw some originals and man talk about starting over I have my work cut out for me but will be cool once I get started


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 31 2009, 02:12 AM~12865334
> *Thanks man I appreciate it and I know it'll be smooth once your done. I got under my 59 yesterday and changed the rear springs. Someone cut them to lower it but cut em too short and added wood blocks to hold it up high enough to drive so I threw some originals and man talk about starting over I have my work cut out for me but will be cool once I get started
> *


damn. wood huh? o'well. the project is the fun part. creating the masterpiece for all to see is where all that hard work pays off.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 31 2009, 10:53 AM~12866350
> *damn. wood huh? o'well. the project is the fun part. creating the masterpiece for all to see is where all that hard work pays off.
> *


Hell yeah it is fun building them it's just coming up with the cash sux sometimes thats the hold up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 1 2009, 01:18 AM~12872448
> *Hell yeah it is fun building them it's just coming up with the cash sux sometimes thats the hold up
> *


i feel you. lucky for me, everyone is getting their taxes back and want tattoos for spring. :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get the sail panels (panels around rear window in bed ) ??86 el camino


----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 31 2009, 01:43 AM~12861962
> *Looking good Noah, but don't make it too nice because it needs to hop all pretty like that. :biggrin:
> *


It will jamie. :biggrin: Thanks for selling it to him,now we're gonna have 2 tight ass elcos. :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 1 2009, 12:00 PM~12874293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn!!! I'm mad dat my deal for the 59 I was gonna get fell thru!!!! One Luv to the owner of this 59!!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

sky bound


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2009, 02:24 PM~12875094
> *It will jamie. :biggrin: Thanks for selling it to him,now we're gonna have 2 tight ass elcos. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


three street rider editions


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 31 2009, 01:26 AM~12865208
> *:biggrin: ill hop it anyway! you know, nothing is built to last. its about the build.   thanks for the sale man.
> *


You build it to do what you want it to do....so swang that bitch if you want to or lay that hoe :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 02:14 PM~12875024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man did you know this car is not a lowrider no more that was a cool car to i heard its 24s now no juice


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 3 2009, 06:08 AM~12889967
> *three street rider editions
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 1 2009, 10:29 AM~12873359
> *i feel you. lucky for me, everyone is getting their taxes back and want tattoos for spring. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 2 2009, 11:15 PM~12890034
> *You build it to do what you want it to do....so swang that bitch if you want to or lay that hoe  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: alot of both! :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

NOAH>>>>thought you might like this...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 3 2009, 01:19 PM~12894196
> *NOAH>>>>thought you might like this...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i feel that.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

I am officially no longer an El Camino owner, the car was picked up last night.  
I actually got a little sad when it got loaded on the trailer! Oh well!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 3 2009, 06:28 PM~12896927
> *I am officially  no longer an El Camino owner,  the car was picked up last night.
> I actually got a little sad when it got loaded on the trailer! Oh well!!! :biggrin:
> *


GAWD DAMMIT!  fuck it. did you get you t top monte?


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

not lowriders but...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn. that pontiac front clip is crazy lookin


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I some what like the last El camino (silver and black ) front end looks clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 3 2009, 07:28 PM~12896927
> *I am officially  no longer an El Camino owner,  the car was picked up last night.
> I actually got a little sad when it got loaded on the trailer! Oh well!!! :biggrin:
> *


congradulations bro


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:uh: more pics of this one???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 4 2009, 01:01 PM~12904859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TIME FOOL!!! :biggrin: i posted the "for sale link" on it so people could check it out. that was a while back though.


----------



## rubenlow59 (Apr 25, 2007)

http://i367.photobucket.com/albums/oo112/r...low59/008-1.jpg


----------



## rubenlow59 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 3 2009, 06:30 PM~12896952
> *GAWD DAMMIT!   fuck it. did you get you t top monte?
> *


Almost. I have to go down to my homies house and give him the money so I can get the pink. It will be a couple of weeks before I get her home, homie is getting the paint fixed on the trunk and I have to wait for his brother in law to replace the windshield.  I can't wait to get started on her! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2009, 02:10 AM~12901692
> *congradulations bro
> *


Thanks!  

I guess I'll be hitting up the LS thread also! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## the men (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Feb 4 2009, 10:48 PM~12911406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this year of el caminos


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*FIXED IT FOR U RUBEN  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 4 2009, 02:01 PM~12904859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice that fuckers bad I never thought I'd like solid black wheels but those are bad ass love that chrome knock off accent looks like it's floating there


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse+Feb 4 2009, 10:48 PM~12911406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 4 2009, 11:13 PM~12911661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad-ass ride homie


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 04:03 AM~12912527
> *Nice that fuckers bad I never thought I'd like solid black wheels but those are bad ass love that chrome knock off accent looks like it's floating there
> *


Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 4 2009, 04:01 PM~12904859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

almost there Noah


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 07:33 PM~12919417
> *almost there Noah
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin bout!!! i gotta get something like that goin on.
ol' zachlovely his a little mini chopper. it looks like it would be fun.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife+Feb 4 2009, 10:47 PM~12911390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad fa sho! i likey. :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

photoshop i found. :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

id just drive that mug around the house. (and i mean, INSIDE) :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12920360
> *thats what im talkin bout!!! i gotta get something like that goin on.
> ol' zachlovely his a little mini chopper. it looks like it would be fun.
> *


Hell yeah here is a pic of his it's almost like my bike same style original anyhow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 5 2009, 10:22 PM~12920811
> *
> id just drive that mug around the house. (and i mean, INSIDE) :cheesy:
> *


Those little fuckers are bad I'd cruise the hell out of one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 09:24 PM~12920831
> *Hell yeah here is a pic of his it's almost like my bike same style original anyhow
> 
> 
> ...


off topic huh? :biggrin: i liked how it looked when he had it pinstriped. he might have photos of it then. i also liked the ape hangers he had on it. but whatever. to each his own.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

What size subs fit best in an 83?? I want it to bump..


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:24 PM~12920831
> *Hell yeah here is a pic of his it's almost like my bike same style original anyhow
> 
> 
> ...


70 DEGREES TODAY, GONNA BAIL OUT OF WORK AND RIDE THIS THING! :cheesy:


----------



## rubenlow59 (Apr 25, 2007)

http://s367.photobucket.com/albums/oo112/r...current=007.jpg


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

here you go.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

hope you dont mind, ruben


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 6 2009, 10:53 AM~12924728
> *70 DEGREES TODAY, GONNA BAIL OUT OF WORK AND RIDE THIS THING! :cheesy:
> *


another week or two and I'll be cruising mine :biggrin:


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 5 2009, 10:18 PM~12920746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AINT NO FUCKIN LIFESTYLE CAR 

ANY INFO WHERE THIS WAS , IS IT A PHOTOSHOP


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 5 2009, 09:22 PM~12920811
> *
> id just drive that mug around the house. (and i mean, INSIDE) :cheesy:
> *


I want one as a key chain! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Feb 6 2009, 06:11 PM~12929814
> *THAT AINT NO FUCKIN LIFESTYLE CAR
> 
> ANY INFO WHERE THIS WAS , IS IT A PHOTOSHOP
> *



i thought it looked fishy. all i did was google search "lowrider el camino" and its about 8 pages deep. click on it and it says "fake el camino". who knows. but im glad to hear it isnt really from your club. it surprised me. but then i thought it could have been in the late 80's to early 90's. not your guys style.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 5 2009, 10:18 PM~12920746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got this a few days ago  Gonna be my daily.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Feb 7 2009, 02:26 PM~12935562
> *Just got this a few days ago  Gonna be my daily.
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Feb 7 2009, 06:07 PM~12936207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jan 1 2009, 03:52 PM~12578001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale..... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Noah here is a pic of my rear wheel this bike is gonna be that black n red we love so much :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 14 2009, 09:01 PM~12707749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was this a custom made box or did you buy it? What size subs are going in??


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Feb 8 2009, 06:08 PM~12943994
> *Was this a custom made box or did you buy it? What size subs are going in??
> *


Bought at my local stereo shop . installing two twelve inch memphis power referance subs connected to a one channel 1000w amp 
Mobile Audio
Ste 9
3050 S Country Club Dr, Mesa, AZ 85210
(480) 545-5087


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Lookin good . I just picked my Juice up hopefully will install real soon then send out for paint :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2009, 05:44 PM~12943730
> *Hey Noah here is a pic of my rear wheel this bike is gonna be that black n red we love so much :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 o'shit! that thing is gonna be sick! ooooo, i cant wait to see that thing!!! :thumbsup: that is what im talkin about! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 8 2009, 06:43 PM~12944390
> *Lookin good . I just picked my Juice up hopefully will install real soon then send out for paint  :biggrin:
> *


congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 8 2009, 09:39 PM~12945885
> *:0 o'shit! that thing is gonna be sick! ooooo, i cant wait to see that thing!!! :thumbsup: that is what im talkin about! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

FROM BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2009, 07:44 PM~12943730
> *Hey Noah here is a pic of my rear wheel this bike is gonna be that black n red we love so much :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass...xs650's are the best!!!


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 9 2009, 09:39 AM~12949483
> *bad ass...xs650's are the best!!!
> *


Thanks bro it'll be done by this weekend or next


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 4 2009, 11:13 PM~12911661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tx Klique (Jan 23, 2009)

Does a 80 EL CAMINO frame fit a EL CAMINO up to 87's?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tx Klique_@Feb 9 2009, 10:33 PM~12956789
> *Does a 80 EL CAMINO frame fit a EL CAMINO up to 87's?
> *


I'd say 78-87 are the same any one want to jump in on this one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2009, 11:02 PM~12958514
> *I'd say 78-87 are the same any one want to jump in on this one
> *


i agree.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tx Klique_@Feb 9 2009, 11:33 PM~12956789
> *Does a 80 EL CAMINO frame fit a EL CAMINO up to 87's?
> *


i have a 79 and an 87, theyre the same, the frame didnt change just the body


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Noah how much u spend on all the chrome and gold? I'm diggin the new color too.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Feb 10 2009, 10:53 PM~12969423
> *Noah how much u spend on all the chrome and gold? I'm diggin the new color too.
> *


THANKS BRO! i spent close to 4G's so far. that includes the gold trailing arms.(not shown in the pic) im about to send off some more things here real soon too. little stuff like the hood hinges and latch, core support, gas tank, drive shaft, and motor stuff. all in all, ill be spending a little over 5,500.00 when its done.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 11 2009, 11:51 AM~12972359
> *THANKS BRO! i spent close to 4G's so far. that includes the gold trailing arms.(not shown in the pic) im about to send off some more things here real soon too. little stuff like the hood hinges and latch, core support, gas tank, drive shaft, and motor stuff. all in all, ill be spending a little over 5,500.00 when its done.
> *


I figured that. Tryin to get an idea of the kinda money I'm go spending. I'm doin a dark cherry red now. With a lot of gold accents. Urs and mosthated's old one is definitely the direction I'm tryin to go. Everything gold and chrome, mostly gold though. Its a elco @ the bottom of page 185 almost ecactly what I'm goin for. The color isn't that purple though, its red. Its a shot of the front clip where it looks red. That's the color I'm goin for. I won't be gettin the juice til next summer.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah this one is really nice and goofy as hell all at the same time. hope that makes sense.  
just keep in mind, gold is twice the price of anything chrome.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 11 2009, 01:08 PM~12973066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of the clip, like u said this looks goofy as hell. i always wanted to do a elco. So no matter how long it takes im go do it right. Shippin everything out to electro plating. After bein on here and seeing mosthated's and what u doin to urs. I told myself i gotta step my game up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks man. he had a really nice ride. but we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

MY FIRST CAR BACK IN 1993


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 11 2009, 06:19 PM~12976504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sup doooodz?


----------



## Tx Klique (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks wasnt sure gettinga frame from a 80 n wasnt sure if it would work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 11 2009, 10:57 PM~12979112
> *sup doooodz?
> *


Just chillin


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 12 2009, 09:24 AM~12982371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Noah what did u drop for the paint? How many stages is it?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Feb 12 2009, 05:22 PM~12986386
> *Noah what did u drop for the paint? How many stages is it?
> *


pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT





up,up,up


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 11 2009, 09:57 PM~12979112
> *sup doooodz?
> *


Just working long ass hours. :angry: This my second time on LIL this whole week.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT.......


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 14 2009, 09:05 AM~13001246
> *Just working long ass hours.  :angry:  This my second time on LIL this whole week.
> *


i feel you. but hey,...MAKIN BACON!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here it is Noah Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

turned out great!!! good work most hated...classy :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 15 2009, 08:25 AM~13007675
> *turned out great!!! good work most hated...classy :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I bet you end up going back to mid controls though...just my 2cents, way more comfy and less hassle. no front brake! i like it!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2009, 11:36 PM~13006593
> *Here it is Noah Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! THAT IS THEE FUCKING SHIT!!!! i want one. you have great taste. good job man.


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 14 2009, 01:34 PM~13002778
> *TTT.......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

getting ready for march 1 2009



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=52397616


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 14 2009, 01:34 PM~13002778
> *TTT.......
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that is me behind my homie wearing the Dukes shirt!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 14 2009, 11:36 PM~13006593
> *Here it is Noah Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 15 2009, 08:29 PM~13012737
> *getting ready for march 1 2009
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=52397616
> *


ill be in phoenix too. looking forward to see it in person.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely+Feb 15 2009, 10:32 AM~13008152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 16 2009, 12:59 AM~13014359
> *I paid too much for the foward controls to go back besides my last bike was foward controls and I really like em that way.
> 
> thanks bro
> *


got ya.  everybodys got their thing. and that thing is real BAD ASS and I bet looks real nice next to the 59


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 14 2009, 01:34 PM~13002778
> *TTT.......
> 
> 
> ...



GETTIN SOME SHIT REDONE!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 15 2009, 08:07 PM~13013218
> *Hey, that is me behind my homie wearing the Dukes shirt!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the guy picking up the trash??? :0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Feb 16 2009, 12:29 PM~13017461
> *GETTIN SOME SHIT REDONE!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I dont mean to post this like its mine.........But its BAD HOMIE!!! I wish it was mine! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 16 2009, 12:32 PM~13017489
> *the guy picking up the trash??? :0
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 17 2009, 08:37 AM~13027565
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13013233
> *ill be in phoenix too. looking forward to see it in person.
> *


if some friends of mine don't back out you'll see me in Phoenix as well :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 16 2009, 02:12 PM~13018415
> *I dont mean to post this like its mine.........But its BAD HOMIE!!! I wish it was mine! :biggrin:
> *



its all good,thanks dogg and it could be yours...

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Feb 17 2009, 07:14 PM~13032878
> *its all good,thanks dogg and it could be yours...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll give you a "dirty" dollar for Dirty Money!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2009, 02:17 PM~13030136
> *if some friends of mine don't back out you'll see me in Phoenix as well :biggrin:
> *


word. lets do beers.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

too much bullshitting not enough pics of elcos :angry:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 18 2009, 08:58 AM~13038173
> *I'll give you a "dirty" dollar for Dirty Money!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOLD!!! I WANT MY DIRTY DOLLAR!!!


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 18 2009, 04:21 PM~13041773
> *too much bullshitting not enough pics of elcos :angry:
> *


get ta work son! :0 :biggrin: i feel the same way.


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Feb 1 2009, 12:00 PM~12874293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 18 2009, 11:36 AM~13038993
> *word. lets do beers.
> *


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Here we go..........a pic!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 19 2009, 04:54 PM~13052575
> *Here we go..........a pic!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a stock set of sail panels for the bed next to the rear window for an 86 el camino ??? mine had rust spots .


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Feb 19 2009, 08:37 PM~13054635
> *anyone know where i can get a stock set of sail panels for the bed next to the rear window for an 86 el camino ??? mine had rust spots .
> *


i have some that i offered to sic713 but dont know if he wants them. theyre in good shape but have glue on them. easy buff off job though.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13054828
> *i have some that i offered to sic713 but dont know if he wants them. theyre in good shape but have glue on them. easy buff off job though.
> 
> 
> ...


How much ??? are you coming to phoenix ??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

im tryin my best to get there. ill be the guy in the MAJESTICS shirt. :biggrin: 


let me do a little research on those pieces and ill pm you tomorrow.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 19 2009, 10:49 PM~13056265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats different i like it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 19 2009, 11:04 PM~13056466
> *thats different i like it
> *


if only it had all the real chrome like the 58!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 19 2009, 04:54 PM~13052575
> *Here we go..........a pic!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619SOUTHSIDE619_@Sep 23 2006, 11:45 PM~6233464
> *84' elco
> 
> 
> *


NOT TO CRAZY, JUST CLEAN


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

SOLD OUT!!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 19 2009, 11:20 PM~13056693
> *if only it had all the real chrome like the 58!
> *


a coming to see yall next month to drop off the frame and get a nice tatoo


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Feb 21 2009, 01:29 AM~13066926
> *a coming to see yall next month to drop off  the frame and get a nice tatoo
> 
> 
> ...


awww yeah! we'll get you done right....both ways. holla at me before hand about the tattoo, im booked up tight right now with all this tax income. ill make sure i gotta spot open for you though


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Dec 28 2008, 04:24 PM~12545819
> *HERE'S MY HOMIE'S ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
2/09


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Feb 22 2009, 05:26 PM~13078502
> *TTT
> *


bottoms up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 20 2009, 11:16 PM~13065284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean Sold out?? Like no more car or bike entries or no more tickets to even get in the door?? Or there sellouts come on man let me know?


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2009, 03:59 AM~13094929
> *What do you mean Sold out?? Like no more car or bike entries or no more tickets to even get in the door?? Or there sellouts come on man let me know?
> *



no more car or bike entries! over 500 entries :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 24 2009, 01:53 PM~13098301
> *no more car or bike entries! over 500 entries  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



the lines are going to be long for move in! every one is going to go as early as 2AM


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

uuuhhhmmm, maybe them bishes at lrm are not so far off by doing only 4 tor 5 shows a year, rather have 4 sold out shows, than 9 or 10 with not many people and entries :|


----------



## joezee_661 (Dec 11, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
what up big homies...........newest El Co Member here............a month into it and shits going good already..........put all new system..........repainting it.............chrome the fuck out of everything i could soon.....................


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joezee_661_@Feb 24 2009, 04:48 PM~13100294
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> what up big homies...........newest El Co Member here............a month into it and shits going good already..........put all new system..........repainting it.............chrome the fuck out of everything i could soon.....................
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joezee_661_@Feb 24 2009, 04:48 PM~13100294
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> what up big homies...........newest El Co Member here............a month into it and shits going good already..........put all new system..........repainting it.............chrome the fuck out of everything i could soon.....................
> *



prove it! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 21 2009, 01:52 AM~13067012
> *awww yeah! we'll get you done right....both ways. holla at me before hand about the tattoo, im booked up tight right now with all this tax income. ill make sure i gotta spot open for you though
> *


ill do that


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joezee_661_@Feb 24 2009, 03:48 PM~13100294
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> what up big homies...........newest El Co Member here............a month into it and shits going good already..........put all new system..........repainting it.............chrome the fuck out of everything i could soon.....................
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

DID WE RUN OUT OF ELCO PICS?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Feb 25 2009, 08:40 AM~13106892
> *DID WE RUN OUT OF ELCO PICS?
> *


yup. no one is building anything. :angry:


----------



## joezee_661 (Dec 11, 2008)

hold up don't doubt me......have faith in me..........getting it back sat afternoon.......full blow pics up in no time...........ask SOCALLIFE he's seen previews on my Myspace after all he sold me the car now it's rolling in CenTral CalI......BAKERSFIELD :biggrin:


----------



## joezee_661 (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 25 2009, 07:00 AM~13106601
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG TONY !


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joezee_661_@Feb 25 2009, 06:49 PM~13112175
> *hold up don't doubt me......have faith in me..........getting it back sat afternoon.......full blow pics up in no time...........ask SOCALLIFE he's seen previews on my Myspace after all he sold me the car now it's rolling in CenTral CalI......BAKERSFIELD  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but SOCALLIFE is a liar!!!!



























:biggrin: jk. cant wait too see it man!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Whats up wit updates on your ride Noah. Give me bout 3 weeks and I should be postin some pics. If all goes the way i plan.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Feb 25 2009, 09:36 PM~13114094
> *Whats up wit updates on your ride Noah. Give me bout 3 weeks and I should be postin some pics. If all goes the way i plan.
> *


 man, i just been busy at work. progress is being made, just nothing to really post. all the little bullshit i post in the project ride section. when i get back from phoenix, it will go to the painter and hopefully the motor will get the royal treatment. trust me, im getting anxious to post some progress pics for you all to see. also when i come back home, ill be putting on all the suspension on the frame and taking it to get some classy striping and a little leafing. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 26 2009, 12:23 AM~13114704
> *man, i just been busy at work. progress is being made, just nothing to really post. all the little bullshit i post in the project ride section. when i get back from phoenix, it will go to the painter and hopefully the motor will get the royal treatment. trust me, im getting anxious to post some progress pics for you all to see. also when i come back home, ill be putting on all the suspension on the frame and taking it to get some classy striping and a little leafing. :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna be stripping and leafing to. I heard u can clear over leafing. Have u ever seen it? Since I'm not juicin the ride til next summer. All the focus is on the engine dress up.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

just got it back from bugs auto art in AZ ready for the LRM show!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Feb 26 2009, 12:15 AM~13115272
> *I'm gonna be stripping and leafing to. I heard u can clear over leafing. Have u ever seen it? Since I'm not juicin the ride til next summer. All the focus is on the engine dress up.
> *


actually clearing over the leafing is the best way to do it if someone does it after the car is cleared usually the striper will add a clear kind of pinstripe to help protect it


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 26 2009, 01:15 AM~13115949
> *just got it back from bugs auto art in AZ ready for the LRM show!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 26 2009, 03:49 AM~13116046
> *actually clearing over the leafing is the best way to do it if someone does it after the car is cleared usually the striper will add a clear kind of pinstripe to help protect it
> *


Good lookin, Hows the bike and the 59 comin along


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

heres a couple pics of the el camino


----------



## kelseyl (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## kelseyl (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## kelseyl (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

there goes some effort! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joezee_661+Feb 25 2009, 06:49 PM~13112175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Doggie Dog!!! Can't what to see the car when you get it back from the paint shop!!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 25 2009, 09:15 PM~13113849
> *yeah but SOCALLIFE is a liar!!!!
> :biggrin: jk. cant wait too see it man!!!
> *


 :twak: 





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

i just finished my little project just something to drive


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Feb 28 2009, 05:26 AM~13136509
> *i just finished my little project just something to drive
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT SIZE IROC'S ELCO LOOKS SICK BRO


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 27 2009, 12:00 AM~13125626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a sick ass elco :biggrin:  :0


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

im postin my daily , its been in our family since 84 , pops kicked me down awhile back . not as clean as most of you cats got , but its almost there , all thats left is paint job , hopefuly , before summer .... :biggrin: ......



















this is a model car ive been messing with......


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 28 2009, 07:57 AM~13136956
> *im postin my daily , its been in our family since 84 , pops kicked me down awhile back . not as clean as most of you cats got ,  but its almost there , all thats left is paint job , hopefuly , before summer  .... :biggrin: ......
> 
> 
> ...



nice nice....

i've always wanted to get one of those elco model kits. where can you get them from? order online or what?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

its a promo model. i scouped it up at the pomona swap meet [toy row] 20.00 :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Feb 28 2009, 08:19 AM~13136789
> *WHAT SIZE IROC'S ELCO LOOKS SICK BRO
> *


Thanks 
20 inch Irocs


----------



## LoElco83SS (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-LOUIE_@Feb 28 2009, 06:26 AM~13136509
> *i just finished my little project just something to drive
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

JUST A FEW PICS OF SOCIETY C.C. MOVE IN DAY ON SAT. @ THE LRM 2009 TOUR











































WILL POST MORE SUNDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

looked good man. i did some walking around in there today and got to check yours out. very nice.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 28 2009, 11:49 PM~13142150
> *looked good man. i did some walking around in there today and got to check yours out. very nice.
> *


THANKS!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 28 2009, 09:40 PM~13142085
> *JUST A FEW PICS OF SOCIETY C.C. MOVE IN DAY ON SAT. @ THE LRM 2009 TOUR
> 
> 
> ...


 a homie , your elco is fuckin bomb :thumbsup: .i cant wait for some pics...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

What adapters do i need to get for 13's on my 83 :dunno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 27 2009, 12:00 AM~13125626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats On the trophy !!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 1 2009, 03:29 PM~13146032
> *What adapters do i need to get for 13's on my 83 :dunno:
> *


look at all these cars on this page or any other page with the wheels off. they all seem to have the ko screwed on but you can see how they lug on.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 2 2009, 01:38 AM~13150820
> *look at all these cars on this page or any other page with the wheels off. they all seem to have the ko screwed on but you can see how they lug on.
> *


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 1 2009, 03:29 PM~13146032
> *What adapters do i need to get for 13's on my 83 :dunno:
> *


If your asking about lug pattern, I think its 5 on 4 and 3/4.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 2 2009, 05:52 PM~13156836
> *If your asking about lug pattern, I think its 5 on 4 and 3/4.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 1 2009, 09:54 PM~13148576
> *Congrats On the trophy !!!
> *


thanks on the comment! but i know there is alot of comp. out there but this was my day to shine :biggrin: lol


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 1 2009, 01:15 AM~13142669
> *a homie , your elco is fuckin bomb :thumbsup: .i cant wait for some pics...
> *


thanks 4 your comment! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a homie , congrats on the award :worship: your fricken elco is frirme homie :thumbsup: ........


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 1 2009, 08:54 PM~13148576
> *Congrats On the trophy !!!
> *



X2 your car looks really good dogg!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

mashing the elco on sunday night with the fellas....


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 3 2009, 09:40 AM~13164341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:35 PM~13144981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

good show! i went fro swimming at the hotel and getting sunburnt at the show, to driving back to freezing weather and snow on the ground  funk it!
congrats on the win. you deserved it for sure. im glad i wont be full custom :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 3 2009, 01:54 PM~13166676
> *good show! i went fro swimming at the hotel and getting sunburnt at the show, to driving back to freezing weather and snow on the ground   funk it!
> congrats on the win. you deserved it for sure. im glad i wont be full custom :biggrin:
> *


I looked all over for you dog It wasn't until like 4:30 on sunday I ran into Fabian and he said you went to the hotel


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 02:10 PM~13167491
> *I looked all over for you dog It wasn't until like 4:30 on sunday I ran into Fabian and he said you went to the hotel
> *


yeah he told me he talked to you. man, i was gettin crispy out there!!! i just have a red head, and it fuckin hurts!!!! 
what show do you have next on your list?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 3 2009, 08:55 PM~13171051
> *yeah he told me he talked to you. man, i was gettin crispy out there!!! i just have a red head, and it fuckin hurts!!!!
> what show do you have next on your list?
> *


No crispy for me homie I'm dark as fuck to begin with :biggrin: I'd have to say The next lowrider stop which is San Bernadino if I can find someone to come with me man I don't want to go that far by myself but hey might have to


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2009, 08:46 PM~13171782
> *No crispy for me homie I'm dark as fuck to begin with :biggrin: I'd have to say The next lowrider stop which is San Bernadino if I can find someone to come with me man I don't want to go that far by myself but hey might have to
> *


I am HOPING all goes well and my El camino will be there Sporting some PALM TREES in the rear window :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Mar 3 2009, 10:22 AM~13164853
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 3 2009, 10:22 PM~13173272
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up Tiny!  I've been so fuckin busy with work that I can't even stop by the shop to say whats up. Just one more week, I think! :biggrin:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

what up all elco riders :wave:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 3 2009, 10:49 PM~13173559
> *What up Tiny!   I've been so fuckin busy with work that I can't even stop by the shop to say whats up. Just one more week, I think! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

3 Members: SoCalLife, *joezee_661, tinydogg*
:wave:


----------



## joezee_661 (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13186889
> *3 Members: SoCalLife, joezee_661, tinydogg
> :wave:
> *


what's up big homies............. :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13172500
> *I am HOPING all goes well and my El camino will be there Sporting some PALM TREES in the rear window  :biggrin:
> *


right on


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 4 2009, 11:06 PM~13186889
> *3 Members: SoCalLife, joezee_661, tinydogg
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

FUCK


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

I NEED HELP IN FINDING WHERE TO GET PARTS FOR A EL CAMINO IM NEW AND BUYING MY FIRST PROJECT CAR PLEASE HELP LIKE CHROME PARTS AND THINGS FOR IT THANKS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Mar 8 2009, 04:51 PM~13218196
> *I NEED HELP IN FINDING WHERE TO GET PARTS FOR A EL CAMINO IM NEW AND BUYING MY FIRST PROJECT CAR PLEASE HELP LIKE CHROME PARTS AND THINGS FOR IT THANKS
> *


IF ITS A PROJECT, ID SUGGEST SENDING OUT EVERYTHING YOU WANT CHROME BECAUSE YOU WONT REALLY FIND MUCH ALREADY DONE. IF YOURE LUCKY, YOU'LL FIND A FEW LITTLE CHROME PIECES HERE AND THERE FOR SALE ON HERE BUT THEN YOU GOTTA START TRUSTING THAT PEOPLE WILL ACTUALLY SEND WHAT YOURE ASKING FOR. THERE IS ALOT OF BULLSHITTERS ON HERE. YOULL SAVE ALOT OF TIME,HASSLE AND HEADACHE BY JUST DOING IT YOURSELF!! 

AS FOR BUYING PARTS.. I USE "THE EL CAMINO STORE" (ON LINE) FOR ALMOST EVERYTHING IVE EVER NEEDED. THEYRE GOOD PEOPLE AND WILL TRY TO SAVE YOU MONEY BY TAKING USED PARTS OFF JUNK CARS THEY HAVE. ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

straight to heaven


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Mar 8 2009, 04:51 PM~13218196
> *I NEED HELP IN FINDING WHERE TO GET PARTS FOR A EL CAMINO IM NEW AND BUYING MY FIRST PROJECT CAR PLEASE HELP LIKE CHROME PARTS AND THINGS FOR IT THANKS
> *


You can try these links for parts.

http://www.elcaminostore.com/
http://www.opgi.com
http://www.dixiemontecarlo.com


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 9 2009, 08:17 AM~13223180
> *You can try these links for parts.
> 
> http://www.elcaminostore.com/
> ...



sweetheart.... :cheesy:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 9 2009, 08:28 AM~13223245
> *sweetheart.... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard the Boulevard Bully is featured in the new LRM I hope the pic of me doesn't look too bad :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2009, 05:00 PM~13227034
> *I heard the Boulevard Bully is featured in the new LRM I hope the pic of me doesn't look too bad :biggrin:
> *


 CONGRATS BRO. ON MAKING IT IN LRM! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 9 2009, 05:34 PM~13227287
> *CONGRATS BRO. ON MAKING IT IN  LRM!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man I haven't even seen it my subscription is late and none at the stores damn I live in the backwoods


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES HELPED ALOT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife+Mar 9 2009, 03:50 PM~13226946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats doggg!!! mine always comes late too.  and it FUUUUCKING BULLSHIT!!!!!!
cant wait to see it though.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 9 2009, 03:34 PM~13227287
> *CONGRATS BRO. ON MAKING IT IN  LRM!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2009, 04:00 PM~13227034
> *I heard the Boulevard Bully is featured in the new LRM I hope the pic of me doesn't look too bad :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks on the cudos everybody here is a sneak peak I got from someone else


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: very nice. congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 07:24 AM~13233911
> *Thanks on the cudos everybody here is a sneak peak I got from someone else
> 
> 
> ...


Do you regret selling it? Congrads bro, ur ride was and still is inspiration for me.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Mar 10 2009, 01:24 PM~13237050
> *Do you regret selling it? Congrads bro, ur ride was and still is inspiration for me.
> *


no I don't regret it I have bigger things planned so hopefully that'll go good.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 03:22 PM~13238554
> *Boulevard Bully
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Boulevard Bully


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 05:23 PM~13238562
> *Boulevard Bully
> 
> 
> ...


This Elco is so sick, I didnt realize it b4, lot of wrench work.


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Does any body have any front bumper brakets for 82 el camino


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 04:23 PM~13238562
> *Boulevard Bully
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

damn larry, looks great! well deserved too!!
maybe some day ill have mine in there too. the way its lookin, by then it will only be a few pages thick.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02+Mar 10 2009, 05:09 PM~13239020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no shit it's gonna be the front page bam right to the back page


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 03:24 PM~13238569
> *Boulevard Bully
> 
> 
> ...



I just now noticed your chrome rails on the bed were shaved !! :0 I am doing the same do you have any closer pics of those ??


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 9 2009, 06:41 PM~13228573
> *just short and sweet is all. wheres that monte???
> *


It's still at my homies house! He's lagging!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2009, 05:33 PM~13227809
> *thanks man I haven't even seen it my subscription is late and none at the stores damn I live in the backwoods
> *


I just got my issue today. Congrates on the layout! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's my homie's 64. Solow Car Club NY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 10 2009, 10:34 PM~13244023
> *I just now noticed your chrome rails on the bed were shaved !! :0  I am doing the same do you have any closer pics of those ??
> *


I don't think so I'll check


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 10 2009, 11:05 PM~13244440
> *I just got my issue today. Congrates on the layout! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 10 2009, 10:03 PM~13244423
> *It's still at my homies house! He's lagging!
> *


that sucks! ive benn havin to put things off on mine because the painters ma died. sucks for both of us.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 12 2009, 12:23 PM~13260097
> *that sucks! ive benn havin to put things off on mine because the painters ma died. sucks for both of us.
> *


bummer


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 12 2009, 03:52 PM~13262382
> *bummer
> *


well that and ive been waitin on my gold trailing arms that have been paid for and still wont show up :angry: its been months and 650.00 invested. im starting to get really pissed off about it!!!!! you'd think someone with a business and a good name would wanna keep it that way. :guns:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 12 2009, 06:51 PM~13263334
> *well that and ive been waitin on my gold trailing arms that have been paid for and still wont show up :angry: its been months and 650.00 invested. im starting to get really pissed off about it!!!!! you'd think someone with a business and a good name would wanna keep it that way. :guns:
> *


I got alot of my stuff done in burque down at duke city and I waited a year for some shit it was really a lot of bullshit


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

my painter has been missing for over a month now. hes an old dude that did a ton of LSD back in the day. i think hes on a spirit quest or something... :around: hno: :420:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 13 2009, 12:34 PM~13271074
> *my painter has been missing for over a month now. hes an old dude that did a ton of LSD back in the day. i think hes on a spirit quest or something... :around:  hno:  :420:
> *


He's probably in his closet and doesnt know how to get out


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

My daily needs some work  









And i needa get adapters, KOs and tires for these..


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2009, 03:24 PM~13238569
> *Boulevard Bully
> 
> 
> ...


CLEANEST ELCO IVE SEEN IN A WHILE HOMIE.....HOPEFULLY YOUR 59 COMES OUT JUST AS CLEAN. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 11 2009, 12:24 AM~13238569
> *Boulevard Bully
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 13 2009, 05:10 PM~13273460
> *CLEANEST ELCO IVE SEEN IN A WHILE HOMIE.....HOPEFULLY YOUR 59 COMES OUT JUST AS CLEAN. :biggrin:
> *


it'll be 100x better


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 13 2009, 11:34 AM~13271074
> *my painter has been missing for over a month now. hes an old dude that did a ton of LSD back in the day. i think hes on a spirit quest or something... :around:  hno:  :420:
> *


hopefully he stumbles upon the fuck head that has my trailing arms.


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

this is my t top el camino from HOMIEZ ONLY YAKIMA WA


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice. ive wondered if id see one t'd out.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Mar 14 2009, 04:03 PM~13281245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it functional t-tops? :0


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Mar 14 2009, 04:02 PM~13281239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 15 2009, 04:37 PM~13287620
> *is it functional t-tops? :0
> *


Doesn't look like it but I could be wrong


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

nice is it expensive to do t tops


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Mar 16 2009, 03:16 PM~13297081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOve the color !!!


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13295232
> *Doesn't look like it but I could be wrong
> *


yep they r hommie.


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Mar 15 2009, 04:37 PM~13287620
> *is it functional t-tops? :0
> *


yep u can take them off


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Coming out soon.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^^ nice.^^^^ any other pics? i see some chrome under there....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Mar 17 2009, 06:21 AM~13302746
> *yep they r hommie.
> *


Nice post some better pics maybe some with them on


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 16 2009, 06:57 PM~13299783
> *LOve the color !!!
> *


_
*~THANX HOMIE~*_


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Mar 17 2009, 05:35 AM~13302771
> *
> 
> 
> ...




more pics??


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2009, 01:58 PM~13305927
> *Nice post some better pics maybe some with them on
> *


here some more pictures of my T top elco.


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

right on dog so what are they out of?


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Mar 16 2009, 03:16 PM~13297081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up homie?! I see you still have the elco. Have you done anything new to it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 17 2009, 07:35 PM~13309036
> *What up homie?! I see you still have the elco. Have you done anything new to it?
> *


So what topic do I need to visit to see your ls? I might get my old one back if my friend doesn't bitch out and sell me his hooptie so I can trade for it


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM~13311116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 17 2009, 07:20 PM~13309519
> *So what topic do I need to visit to see your ls? I might get my old one back if my friend doesn't bitch out and sell me his hooptie so I can trade for it
> *


I posted up some pics that I had in my old elco thread on the LS thread.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=139976&st=680

I going to try and take new pics this Friday.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM~13311116
> *
> 
> 
> ...




really nice, please post more when is fully done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo lo (Mar 31, 2007)

u know why im in here 4 right   watson


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM~13311116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Mar 17 2009, 04:14 PM~13307807
> *here some more pictures of my T top elco.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Mar 17 2009, 10:21 PM~13311116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 17 2009, 11:27 PM~13312036
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM~13311116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 17 2009, 11:08 PM~13311752
> *I posted up some pics that I had in my old elco thread on the LS thread.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=139976&st=680
> ...


Looks real good bro


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2009, 07:06 PM~13319717
> *Looks real good bro
> *


Thanks!  

I can't wait and get started on it. I got all kind of goodies for it already! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Mar 18 2009, 06:42 PM~13319496
> *:nono:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> New Friends Car Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> > New Friends Car Club
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Mar 17 2009, 09:21 PM~13311116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMEBOY :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

snap! alots happend. word to plenty of mothers.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 19 2009, 02:36 AM~13323360
> *snap! alots happend.  word to plenty of mothers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

T x3


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 19 2009, 01:36 AM~13323360
> *snap! alots happend.  word to plenty of mothers.
> *


that avi is just wrong :buttkick:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 10 2009, 03:33 PM~13238656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 20 2009, 10:36 AM~13336840
> *that avi is just wrong :buttkick:
> *


blame your god :cheesy: maybe you can pray for a change in their life. they look happy to me though.
personally, i think its way right.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13340892
> *blame your god :cheesy: maybe you can pray for a change in their life. they look happy to me though.
> personally, i think its way right.
> *


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 20 2009, 07:38 PM~13340892
> *blame your god :cheesy: maybe you can pray for a change in their life. they look happy to me though.
> personally, i think its way right.
> *


mofos laugh in prison doesn't mean there happy


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2009, 01:06 AM~13343959
> *mofos laugh in prison doesn't mean there happy
> *


 :roflmao: well put. but it is what it is. "GOD" really out did him self on that one though. its pretty impressive to me. science is a mother fucker.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

found this on another site


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh: uh.........


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Mar 22 2009, 09:26 AM~13351952
> *found this on another site
> 
> 
> ...


kool. It would be nice to see some kind of elcamino again.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 23 2009, 12:27 AM~13359284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean looking elco!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

1st place at the NEW IMAGE C.C. CAR SHOW GOOD TURN OUT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a vid we shot today we use a camera so not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Heres some more i took from the Santa ana HS show..


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 23 2009, 07:58 PM~13367265
> *Heres some more i took from the Santa ana HS show..
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Mar 17 2009, 07:14 PM~13307807
> *here some more pictures of my T top elco.
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE T-TOPS :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 06:43 PM~13367051
> *Here is a vid we shot today we use a camera so not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit man!!! i bet its fun to cruise on. i want one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 23 2009, 11:40 PM~13370306
> *thats the shit man!!! i bet its fun to cruise on. i want one!!! :biggrin:
> *


It is fun to cruise people trip out on it and it has electric start to I just did a kick for the camera :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 06:43 PM~13367051
> *Here is a vid we shot today we use a camera so not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice , I would love to build a bike We have great riding weather here :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 06:43 PM~13367051
> *Here is a vid we shot today we use a camera so not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I like it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Mar 24 2009, 08:39 AM~13372204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 23 2009, 07:43 PM~13367051
> *Here is a vid we shot today we use a camera so not the best sound and the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.
> 
> 
> ...


NOT REALY INTO THE BIKE THING BUT LIKE THE WAY THIS ONE CAME OUT! I SEE YOUR TALEN IS JUST NOT ON LOWRIDERS. 
:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 24 2009, 05:13 PM~13376905
> *NOT REALY INTO THE BIKE THING BUT LIKE THE WAY THIS ONE CAME OUT! I SEE YOUR TALEN IS JUST NOT ON LOWRIDERS.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 17 2009, 05:35 PM~13309036
> *What up homie?! I see you still have the elco. Have you done anything new to it?
> *


 WUD UP BIG DOGG, NUTHING THAT BIG, BUT YAH A COUPLE NEW LIL DETAIL THANGS IVE DONE TO IT...IM TRYING TO BETHERE BY CHICANO PARK DAY BUT WHOS NOWS.....


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 23 2009, 05:22 PM~13366103
> *1st place at the NEW IMAGE C.C. CAR SHOW GOOD TURN OUT!
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro i saw you car at the new image show looks better in person now i got more motivation to finish my elco :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT FOR EVERYBODY BUSTING OUT HARD


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Mar 24 2009, 09:51 PM~13381105
> *WUD UP BIG DOGG, NUTHING THAT BIG, BUT YAH A COUPLE NEW LIL DETAIL THANGS IVE DONE TO IT...IM TRYING TO BETHERE BY CHICANO PARK DAY BUT WHOS NOWS.....
> *


I'll see you there, thats if I don't get sent to Texas for work that weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 25 2009, 01:13 PM~13385889
> *damn bro i saw you car at the new image show looks better in person now i got more motivation to finish my elco :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!  
thats what we need more elcos out there! :biggrin: GET R DONE LOL


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Mar 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13369035
> *LIKE THE T-TOPS :thumbsup:
> *


thankx hommie


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Mar 25 2009, 01:13 PM~13385889
> *damn bro i saw you car at the new image show looks better in person now i got more motivation to finish my elco :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2007, 01:03 AM~8237684
> *Here is a pic of clear lights and big nick is correct the owner if this elco made them out of flourescent light covers
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone got any more info on what kind of flourescent light covers these are made from? Or how he made it did he just cut out a square from the light cover?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah. he just used a cover from an office light. i did some on mine too a while back. its best to use brand new taillight housing to shave off the outer red part.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

outside my house right now


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 07:56 AM~13405943
> *outside my house right now
> 
> 
> ...



JESUS H. CHRIST!!!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

reposts, but my motivation for the elco right now...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2009, 07:56 AM~13405943
> *outside my house right now
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

its on the way here today... :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

everybody keep up the good work on your clean ass elco's

i cant do nothing yet on my shit


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 23 2009, 04:22 PM~13366103
> *1st place at the NEW IMAGE C.C. CAR SHOW GOOD TURN OUT!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Mar 27 2009, 09:12 AM~13406071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I'm trying to make the best of it I took this day off like a week ago so I slopped out and I took my niece and daughter tubing and now I'm chilling uppin my post count and drinking some hot coco :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

REPOST


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 25 2009, 10:56 PM~13392178
> *THANKS!
> thats what we need more elcos out there!  :biggrin: GET R DONE LOL
> *


thas what im talking about.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 26 2009, 11:21 PM~13404115
> *yeah. he just used a cover from an office light. i did some on mine too a while back. its best to use brand new taillight housing to shave off the outer red part.
> *


Cool il look into it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0

here you go...


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=mrrjfrwy5zxgxr8vvewpz298zg2g46


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 28 2009, 11:31 AM~13416200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those look pretty sick :thumbsup:
I heard that you gotta have red bulbs in clear tailights now :uh: I guess its a ticket here if you dont have red lights


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 28 2009, 02:01 PM~13417153
> *Those look pretty sick :thumbsup:
> I heard that you gotta have red bulbs in clear tailights now :uh: I guess its a ticket here if you dont have red lights
> *


that is true. its always been that way here. you can use red high heat (for engines) in a spray can. its translucent. give it a few coats or it will look pink. or you can order 1157 size led's which also look good. you can buy those on line for about 11.00 ea.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this is how it looks after yesterday and about 9 hrs of scraping. :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 28 2009, 03:38 PM~13417782
> *that is true. its always been that way here. you can use red high heat (for engines) in a spray can. its translucent. give it a few coats or it will look pink. or you can order 1157 size led's which also look good. you can buy those on line for about 11.00 ea.
> *


  Thanks alot


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

put in that work Noah


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 28 2009, 06:18 PM~13418806
> *put in that work Noah
> *


you know! im putting my suspension together this week and getting the striping done on it the following. also the motor is heading to the shop for the rebuild and paint. AND, AND, AND, the car starts the painting process on monday. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCK YESSSSS!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 28 2009, 09:17 PM~13419560
> *you know! im putting my suspension together this week and getting the striping done on it the following. also the motor is heading to the shop for the rebuild and paint. AND, AND, AND, the car starts the painting process on monday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: FUCK YESSSSS!!!
> *


     I need to start on my 59 before I buy another car


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 28 2009, 10:17 PM~13419560
> *you know! im putting my suspension together this week and getting the striping done on it the following. also the motor is heading to the shop for the rebuild and paint. AND, AND, AND, the car starts the painting process on monday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: FUCK YESSSSS!!!
> *


WOW... :cheesy: Looks like we are getting moving, talked to my painter and he is ready to go! :0 now i just gotta finalize the scheme...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

...and pay the dude!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Mar 28 2009, 08:37 PM~13419720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so hes off his spiritual journey? :cheesy: good to hear its gonna go down. 
you should just do all red or do it with the black top like the one with the ls kit on it.
red and silver will look too much like max's elco.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 09:57 AM~13422102
> *:cheesy:  yeah, you better take it easy. you have a pretty dope project lookin you right in the eyes.   its beggin for some attention.
> 
> *


true but my pockets aren't as deep as yours homie I'll be out the game for a while


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 29 2009, 10:05 AM~13422454
> *true but my pockets aren't as deep as yours homie I'll be out the game for a while
> *


 :cheesy: ha! deep enough for a sick bike! :cheesy: but then agin, the shoes im wearing cost me 19.99 from target.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

got the rest done today.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 10:45 PM~13427924
> *got the rest done today.
> 
> 
> ...


LOT OF WORK BUT IT ALL PAYS OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 11:45 PM~13427924
> *got the rest done today.
> 
> 
> ...


Noah what made you take ur AC out now. I've been back and forth about it. I have pics comin. I gotta get a new laptop. Ive been doin this on my phone


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 08:48 PM~13426266
> *:cheesy:  ha! deep enough for a sick bike! :cheesy:  but then agin, the shoes im wearing cost me 19.99 from target.
> *


The bike was real cheap to build


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 07:09 AM~13429857
> *The bike was real cheap to build
> *


really? give me rough idea. or you can p.m. me if you like. id really like to get into somthing like that!!! its freaking neat! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Mar 30 2009, 06:22 AM~13429655
> *Noah what made you take ur AC out now. I've been back and forth about it. I have pics comin. I gotta get a new laptop. Ive been doin this on my phone
> *


well, a number of reasons.

1. i unplugged all of it anyway so i could put my flip out stereo/ tv in the spot where the controls were.
2. after all the work thats being put into it, i wont be doin as much driving as i use to do in it. and never in the winter. plus when i roll, i do it with the windows down. 
3. im smoothing out the firewall and adding a steel plate to reenforce it so it doesnt crack from hopping it.
4. just tryin to get rid of all that heinous crap the clutters the bay.
look at mosthated's bay. looks nice and clean. free of all the clutter so you can focus on the goodies.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

here is a couple with the ac.....

















now a few without...


























personally, i like it without all the extras in there. plus it gives you room for a little artwork.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 09:50 AM~13430172
> *well, a number of reasons.
> 
> 1. i unplugged all of it anyway so i could put my flip out stereo/ tv in the spot where the controls were.
> ...


I totally agree, So when u take that out do u still have to keep the ac pulley and all that or is it just preference? Im just gettin it to the point where I can roll this summer.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 09:39 AM~13430095
> *really? give me rough idea. or you can p.m. me if you like. id really like to get into somthing like that!!! its freaking neat! :biggrin:
> *


I built my bike all for under $800. you can build any jap chop for about $1500 real nice...and they dont break down like harley crap.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 10:57 AM~13422102
> * so hes off his spiritual journey?  :cheesy:  good to hear its gonna go down.
> you should just do all red or do it with the black top like the one with the ls kit on it.
> red and silver will look too much like max's elco.
> *


I'm torn between all red and red w black top. I think I am going to go with the black top because i am painting inside the bed red and it will break it up a bit. gotta decide what trim i am gonna keep and what i am losing. i think i will paint the grill and around the lights black too. maybe even black bumpers!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>





<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Mar 30 2009, 08:39 AM~13430095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine cost me a total of $2100 thats including the cost of the bike.. Mine is a true hardtail now which Zach's is a bratstyle hardtail which that means he replaced the shocks with the bars and Zach I'm not hating just giving a breakdown and explanation of the different styles you can do. I also did like the whitewall tires which are more expensive I added a lot of new parts like turnsignals new headlight and headlight brackets new seals on the motor and new clutch cable and throttle cable I did add foward controls so thats why mine came out to more thats just a heads up. I'd go with a yamaha xs650 preferrably a 1980 just like mine you can also do a pre 76 honda cb750 thats if you want to buy a prefabbed hardtail kit and just cut your bike and weld it on if you can make your own or do a bratstyle well hell than any late 70's early 80s jap bike


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 11:40 AM~13431825
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


looks good fuck it I'd potato chip mine every chance I got ask Noah I think he saw me chipping int he parking lot of the hotel last year in Denver :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hell yea.. im chippin


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

xs650 is definately the way to go. i think the 4cyl hondas are too bulky and the pipes drag corners when you hardtail it. you should be able to pick up a xs for under $500 for a builder if you look hard enough. or if you want to buy one already done up, i know where a couple are that are bad mf'ers for $2500ish


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 11:41 AM~13431841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 30 2009, 10:59 AM~13432018
> *looks good fuck it I'd potato chip mine every chance I got ask Noah I think he saw me chipping int he parking lot of the hotel last year in Denver :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Mar 30 2009, 02:34 PM~13433907
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: to all elco on here all look good.. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 30 2009, 01:40 PM~13432943
> *xs650 is definately the way to go. i think the 4cyl hondas are too bulky and the pipes drag corners when you hardtail it. you should be able to pick up a xs for under $500 for a builder if you look hard enough. or if you want to buy one already done up, i know where a couple are that are bad mf'ers for $2500ish
> *


any pics of the 2500 dollar ones because I wouldn't let mine go for no less than 4gs


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 30 2009, 04:22 PM~13434361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 12:41 PM~13431841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like what you did with the paint. It's sic


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Mar 30 2009, 10:09 AM~13431549
> *I'm torn between all red and red w black top. I think I am going to go with the black top because i am painting inside the bed red and it will break it up a bit. gotta decide what trim i am gonna keep and what i am losing. i think i will paint the grill and around the lights black too. maybe even black bumpers!
> *


the black grille and bumpers will look dope. sic 713 did it and it looks pretty rad!

i gotta get a bike then. i didnt realize how inexpensive the actually were.

and yeah, i did see the chippin go down :cheesy: but hey, i love chips too. im guilty of it for sure.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

oh'shit, look out! :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 09:13 PM~13438640
> *oh'shit, look out!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck I just NUTTED !!! THAT LOOKS SIC :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 10:13 PM~13438640
> *oh'shit, look out!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys! im pretty pumped too.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 10:37 PM~13438984
> *thanks guys! im pretty pumped too.
> *


That shits gonna be ugly in a good way :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 08:20 PM~13437696
> *the black grille and bumpers will look dope. sic 713 did it and it looks pretty rad!
> 
> i gotta get a bike then. i didnt realize how inexpensive the actually were.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 31 2009, 05:48 AM~13441622
> *That shits gonna be ugly in a good way :cheesy:
> *


ugly like NAAAAASSSTY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 08:31 AM~13442074
> *ugly like NAAAAASSSTY!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

Lacs anyone?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Mar 31 2009, 01:56 PM~13444655
> *Lacs anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Mar 31 2009, 02:56 PM~13444655
> *Lacs anyone?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT for the Elcos


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 2 2009, 08:28 AM~13463724
> *TTT for the Elcos
> *


x2


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 30 2009, 03:22 PM~13434361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 30 2009, 03:19 PM~13434328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 2 2009, 10:15 AM~13463613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS OF THIS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

way to go zach!!! ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 30 2009, 03:13 PM~13434246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 2 2009, 08:15 AM~13463620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 3 2009, 09:10 AM~13474521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still have this one too ...need to put back in games pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

put new coils in today so i could move it to the new house :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 4 2009, 04:27 PM~13483816
> *put new coils in today so i could move it to the new house  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is gonna look like a monster coming down the street


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 4 2009, 05:36 PM~13484379
> *that thing is gonna look like a monster coming down the street
> *


 :biggrin: you should hear it with just the headers it sounds like a monster :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 3 2009, 12:54 PM~13475722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 30 2009, 06:17 PM~13434294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is sicc ass hell


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 08:34 AM~13430620
> *here is a couple with the ac.....
> 
> 
> ...


Very True. I keeped mine cause its hot in sac and mines smog legal so i already have a bunch of other bs so why not a little more lol. But in The Future i plan on doing a vintage air unit under the dash or in the smuggler compartment. So i can shave mine.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

quote=ZachLovely,Apr 2 2009,








[/quote]
:0 Where the hell is this at ???????????????????????????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 5 2009, 10:52 PM~13493248
> *Very True. I keeped mine cause its hot in sac and mines smog legal so i already have a bunch of other bs so why not a little more lol. But in The Future i plan on doing a vintage air unit under the dash or in the smuggler compartment. So i can shave mine.
> *


i feel you. if i rolled mine alot, id have the air too. but we only have one season for cruising.....and on the real, its HOT AS FUCK!!!!  plus, we dont hafta deal with that whole SMOG thing out here.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 4 2009, 03:27 PM~13483816
> *put new coils in today so i could move it to the new house  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! im lookin forward to seeing this thing in person.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

IM SURE THIS ONE IS HERE ALREADY,BUT YOU CANT GET TIRED OF THIS.THIS ELCO IS SICK


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Apr 6 2009, 03:58 PM~13499097
> *IM SURE THIS ONE IS HERE ALREADY,BUT YOU CANT GET TIRED OF THIS.THIS ELCO IS SICK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 2 2009, 10:10 AM~13463577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 3 2009, 11:54 AM~13475722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 30 2009, 03:13 PM~13434246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: to all elco out there.....all bad ass


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

same with this one lol!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

LET ME KNO WAT U GUYS THINK????


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Apr 6 2009, 07:29 PM~13501443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Apr 6 2009, 07:29 PM~13501443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fu*#'n Clean HOMIE!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

and this one to!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Apr 6 2009, 07:29 PM~13501443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep. tiz very nice!


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Apr 6 2009, 07:29 PM~13501443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panky (Apr 5, 2009)

nice elco


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Can anyone tell me why my back tires stick out so damn much. I want them to tuck under the fender..


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 7 2009, 08:21 AM~13505311
> *Can anyone tell me why my back tires stick out so damn much. I want them to tuck under the fender..
> 
> 
> ...


Did you replace your rear axle?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 7 2009, 08:56 AM~13505579
> *Did you replace your rear axle?
> *


Nope..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 7 2009, 08:21 AM~13505311
> *Can anyone tell me why my back tires stick out so damn much. I want them to tuck under the fender..
> 
> 
> ...


when i got my top adjustable trailing arms put on it helped quite a bit.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

BTW my car isnt juiced yet its all stock suspension


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 7 2009, 06:46 PM~13511646
> *BTW my car isnt juiced yet its all stock suspension
> *


get that mug some vitamin c!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

When i get the hydros i'l be smilin :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 7 2009, 07:00 PM~13511800
> *When i get the hydros i'l be smilin :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL YA. ONE STEP AT A TIME,HUH? FOR NOW...  .............


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

TO THREE WHEEL THE ELCO STAND STILL DO I NEED TO FIBER GLASS THE PANELS LIKE THE G BODYS SINCE THE FRAME IS ALMOST THE SAME?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Apr 7 2009, 09:52 PM~13513402
> *TO THREE WHEEL THE ELCO STAND STILL DO I NEED TO FIBER GLASS THE PANELS LIKE THE G BODYS SINCE THE FRAME IS ALMOST THE SAME?
> *


no. 4 pumps and telescopic rear cylinders (14 in works) does it very well. i could doit with 12in in the rear with only 3 pumps but it had to be at the right angle or i had to push down (or lift from the front wheel well) in the back corner. ive never really even heard of using fiberglass on an elco. but that doesnt mean it hasnt been done i suppose.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 7 2009, 09:16 PM~13512948
> *I FEEL YA. ONE STEP AT A TIME,HUH? FOR NOW...  .............
> *


Yep


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

new pics of my ragedy ass car..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 01:38 PM~13519180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 01:38 PM~13519180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN IT IN DALLAS. LOOKS NICE. 
THATS PRETTY CRAZY HOW THE FRAME BETWEEN THE WINDOWS SNAPPED!!!! IS THAT FROM 3WHEELING?? HOW YA GONNA FIX IT?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Apr 7 2009, 10:52 PM~13513402
> *TO THREE WHEEL THE ELCO STAND STILL DO I NEED TO FIBER GLASS THE PANELS LIKE THE G BODYS SINCE THE FRAME IS ALMOST THE SAME?
> *


There is actually no way to get the quarter panels if I remember correctly unless your gonna cut a piece out of the bed so you can fiberglass then weld back up I would say or out of the wheel well


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 7 2009, 09:21 AM~13505311
> *Can anyone tell me why my back tires stick out so damn much. I want them to tuck under the fender..
> 
> 
> ...


some one had to have changed that rear axle or something It can't be stock I've never seen wheels hang out like that on an elco.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 6 2009, 10:06 AM~13495441
> *i feel you. if i rolled mine alot, id have the air too. but we only have one season for cruising.....and on the real, its HOT AS FUCK!!!!   plus, we dont hafta deal with that whole SMOG thing out here.
> *


The new owner of my old elco told me that car passed smog the way it was all he had done was a minor carb adjustment and he was cool..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 8 2009, 04:25 PM~13520306
> *SEEN IT IN DALLAS. LOOKS NICE.
> THATS PRETTY CRAZY HOW THE FRAME BETWEEN THE WINDOWS SNAPPED!!!! IS THAT FROM 3WHEELING?? HOW YA GONNA FIX IT?
> *


Now I'm curious on why that happend and can we see some pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 03:36 PM~13519161
> *
> new pics of my ragedy ass car..
> 
> ...


 switchin up the screen name? paints cold sic. if i had the extra change i would bring my elco down to u.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Apr 8 2009, 03:25 PM~13520306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 8 2009, 04:05 PM~13520727
> *switchin up the screen name? paints cold sic. if i had the extra change i would bring my elco down to u.
> *


im in my shops screen name!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 04:07 PM~13520746
> *it started cracking before i even lifted the car.. roof had some rust in between the weather striping and drip rail.. my whole windsheild is loose..it moves from side to side when i go up driveways or when the body twist.
> 
> after i lifted it, it just started to get worse.. i took out the window , welded up the cracks, grinded down everything and put window back..
> ...


WILD! either way, it blew my mind. paint looks nice though.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup to my fellow ELCO Peeps :biggrin: 

Well my wife got into a wreck the other day & im forced to sell my elco so if yall know anyone looking for one here is the link were i have posted it on craigs list 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1113785587.html


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 05:07 PM~13520746
> *it started cracking before i even lifted the car.. roof had some rust in between the weather striping and drip rail.. my whole windsheild is loose..it moves from side to side when i go up driveways or when the body twist.
> 
> after i lifted it, it just started to get worse.. i took out the window , welded up the cracks, grinded down everything and put window back..
> ...


Yeah that car was pretty rough when you got it though right?? Either way it looks good now and hope you work out all the bugs


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Apr 8 2009, 06:51 PM~13522206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was.. i think ill be abale to save my pillars.. sucks havin a chain bridge, and cant use it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2009, 05:53 PM~13530736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Noah, it looks nothin like ur ride. I c u puttin in that work though. Caint w8 to see it wit all the chrome and gold goodies and the fresh paint.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2009, 03:53 PM~13530736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cant wait to see my El Co in that stage in a cople weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 9 2009, 06:54 PM~13532994
> *Nice cant wait to see my El Co in that stage in a cople weeks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT UCE! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02+Apr 9 2009, 06:17 PM~13532128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me neither. :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

whats up fellow elco homies here is a pic of mine just painted on wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 10 2009, 08:29 AM~13537728
> *whats up fellow elco homies here is a pic of mine just painted on wednesday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD,NICE COLOR


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn all you guys are doing a really good job and fast


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 10 2009, 08:29 AM~13537728
> *whats up fellow elco homies here is a pic of mine just painted on wednesday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 10 2009, 08:29 AM~13537728
> *whats up fellow elco homies here is a pic of mine just painted on wednesday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good !!  Did you fiberglass the dash before you painted it ???


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 10 2009, 09:29 AM~13537728
> *whats up fellow elco homies here is a pic of mine just painted on wednesday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


coming out nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks homies been workin on it for about year and a half now should be sitting the body back on frame tommarow. i'll tray and post more pics soon.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 10 2009, 04:42 PM~13541477
> *Looking good !!   Did you fiberglass the dash before you painted it ???
> *


thanks homie and na, thats just the stock dash, will be replacing it with another smoothed out one.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13541807
> *thanks homie and na, thats just the stock dash, will be replacing it with another smoothed out one.
> *


Nice , I will most likely be pulling mine out and sending it to get glasses than paint it the same as the exterior color


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 10 2009, 05:32 PM~13541826
> *Nice , I will most likely be pulling mine out and sending it to get glasses than paint it the same as the exterior color
> *


that should look real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

my ls elco build up gettin ready for paint in a couple of weeks


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the game is thick and only getting thicker!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

here are somy pics of my car


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

HAPPY EASTER!!! FELLOW EL CAMINO OWNERS!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 12 2009, 12:47 PM~13554318
> *HAPPY EASTER!!! FELLOW EL CAMINO OWNERS!!!
> *


you too brother.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 7 2009, 10:29 PM~13513923
> *no. 4 pumps and telescopic rear cylinders (14 in works) does it very well. i could doit with 12in in the rear with only 3 pumps but it had to be at the right angle or i had to push down (or lift from the front wheel well) in the back corner. ive never really even heard of using fiberglass on an elco. but that doesnt mean it hasnt been done i suppose.
> *




Thanks man i was actually thinking of cutting a peace out fiber glassing it then welding it back, but if i dont even better, ill try that third pump. thanks. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Jan 21 2009, 12:25 AM~12766471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are this 22's


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

work done by west coast styles
Dave at 360-636-4072


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 11 2009, 08:44 PM~13549920
> *the game is thick and only getting thicker!
> *


ELCAMINO'S TO TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

got the body on the frame this weekend, here it is, its starting to look like a car again. :biggrin:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

hno: :wow: :yes: :h5: :worship: :thumbsup:  nice!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad+Apr 12 2009, 06:01 PM~13555906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww yeeeah! man, this year is gonna be a good one. everyone is doin it on a much bigger level. 

biggato and tinydog is just sittin back watchin!  :biggrin:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 05:01 PM~13555906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice work!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I need some more pics posted I need some MOTIVATION :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is how we do it;;big al said it


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 13 2009, 06:22 PM~13565359
> *oooooooo, thats nice. i like the painted bumpers. any more pics from the belly
> ?
> awwww yeeeah! man, this year is gonna be a good one. everyone is doin it on a much bigger level.
> ...


Tinydogg is stepping it up to the next level on his!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 15 2009, 09:40 AM~13582924
> *Tinydogg is stepping it up to the next level on his!!
> *


fuck!!! :uh: ive been stepping up my game alot only to see that i need a stair master. :cheesy: 
i think im gonna make mine like the back to the future car and just start flying to shows.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 15 2009, 10:08 AM~13582232
> *GONNA NEED A WAREHOUSE WIT A TALLER ROOF :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 15 2009, 10:48 AM~13582981
> *fuck!!! :uh:  ive been stepping up my game alot only to see that i need a stair master. :cheesy:
> i think im gonna make mine like the back to the future car and just start flying to shows.
> *


make sure you set the time to go foward and not back


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Can someone tell me what screws you need to take off for the dash to come off...mine is super messed up!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 10:13 PM~13438640
> *oh'shit, look out!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 15 2009, 01:10 PM~13584797
> *make sure you set the time to go foward and not back
> *


id probably win alot more if i took it back a bit. :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Christmas just came , I just received my new grille, headlight buckets , window trim and weather stripping .. I am gonna do some more bodywork tommorrow hopefully the weather will work with me


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

anybody got a elco to trade


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13589725
> *Christmas just came , I just received my new grille, headlight buckets , window trim and weather stripping .. I am gonna do some more bodywork tommorrow hopefully the weather will work with me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 15 2009, 09:38 PM~13589725
> *Christmas just came , I just received my new grille, headlight buckets , window trim and weather stripping .. I am gonna do some more bodywork tommorrow hopefully the weather will work with me
> *



thats bad ass bro!!! :thumbsup: i know i need some window trim and weather stripping asap


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13561120
> *got the body on the frame this weekend, here it is, its starting to look like a car again. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 15 2009, 02:46 PM~13585799
> *Can someone tell me what screws you need to take off for the dash to come off...mine is super messed up!!
> *


I can't remember to well but you have some screws up on top of the dash where the defrost vents are, you have to unbolt the steering column. And there are 3 or 4 under the dash one at each end by the kick panels and behind where the radio goes. I hope this helps.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 16 2009, 06:53 AM~13592483
> *hows it goin homies, well i ran in to a problem when we went to put the fenders on theres like a 1 1/2 in. gap between where fender bolts down with radiator support don't know wats goin on anyone ever had this problem ? by the way frame was wrapped in 1/4 in. please help, thanks. i was thinking mybe front part of body is cought up and won't let it sit all the way.  :dunno:
> *


Do you have all the core support bushings set in properly ??? Just throwin ideas out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 15 2009, 09:26 PM~13589524
> *id probably win alot more if i took it back a bit. :cheesy:
> *


I'd say as far as elco's go yeah but there was some nice work back in the day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 13 2009, 12:48 PM~13561120
> *got the body on the frame this weekend, here it is, its starting to look like a car again. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of the roll pans u got on back there?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone used one of theses dash covers before ??


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 16 2009, 04:25 PM~13597970
> *Do you have all the core support bushings set in properly ??? Just throwin ideas out
> *


ya there all on there, but thanks for the thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13599968
> *Is that one of the roll pans u got on back there?
> *


na it just the angle of the pic , it does look like one though. it wouldn't look bad at all. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13600818
> *Has anyone used one of theses dash covers before ??
> 
> 
> ...


I had one on my elco there okay


----------



## Lowstyle cc Tj (Apr 14, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=1889835


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

WAZ UP ALL MY ELCO RIDERS!
















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 16 2009, 11:04 PM~13601121
> *na it just the angle of the pic , it does look like one though. it wouldn't look bad at all. :biggrin:
> *


I'm actually waitin on mine to come. I think its a good look.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 16 2009, 08:46 PM~13600818
> *Has anyone used one of theses dash covers before ??
> 
> 
> ...


no but i am bout to in mine


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 16 2009, 08:43 AM~13593332
> *I can't remember to well but you have some screws up on top of the dash where the defrost vents are, you have to unbolt the steering column. And there are 3 or 4 under the dash one at each end by the kick panels and behind where the radio goes. I hope this helps.
> *


Okay, i went today to the junk yard and I had some issues taking a CLEAN dash off of this monte carlo. I took off all the screws and bolts on both sides, but how do you take off the emergency brake release lever? It was ready to come off too :angry: i had to leave it there just hanging...going tomorrow morning so I need an answer ASAP!! Thanks Oh and is there another bolt around that area wher the lever is? ANYONE!! :0


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 17 2009, 03:51 AM~13603528
> *Okay, i went today to the junk yard and I had some issues taking a CLEAN dash off of this monte carlo. I took off all the screws and bolts on both sides, but how do you take off the emergency brake release lever? It was ready to come off too :angry:  i had to leave it there just hanging...going tomorrow morning so I need an answer ASAP!! Thanks Oh and is there another bolt around that area wher the lever is? ANYONE!! :0
> *


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 16 2009, 11:46 PM~13600818
> *Has anyone used one of theses dash covers before ??
> 
> 
> ...


yes.... its easy to use one on these, than to take the dash out.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 17 2009, 01:48 PM~13607628
> *
> *


nevermind....that dash was riveted on! :angry:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 16 2009, 08:43 AM~13593332
> *I can't remember to well but you have some screws up on top of the dash where the defrost vents are, you have to unbolt the steering column. And there are 3 or 4 under the dash one at each end by the kick panels and behind where the radio goes. I hope this helps.
> *


3 ON THE BOTTOM 4 ON TOP..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 18 2009, 10:11 PM~13619066
> *3 ON THE BOTTOM 4 ON TOP..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is the bottom ever riveted on? or maybe the metal brace goes with the dash huh? :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Apr 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13619285
> *Is the bottom ever riveted on? or maybe the metal brace goes with the dash huh? :cheesy:
> *


braces are attached to the dash itself,once you drop the column theres the 4 torx bits on top,the 2 lower screws by the kick panels and a 3rd one on the rear right hand corner of the ashtray,you might have a few screws that will fuck up the chacha with the vent system inside,dont member cause its been a min...once you gettem off you gotta cut/remove the tie downs for the wireloom inside the dash and toss the climate control inside or remove it...hope that helps dogg


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 19 2009, 08:41 AM~13620785
> *braces are attached to the dash itself,once you drop the column theres the 4 torx bits on top,the 2 lower screws by the kick panels and a 3rd one on the rear right hand corner of the ashtray,you might have a few screws that will fuck up the chacha with the vent system inside,dont member cause its been a min...once you gettem off you gotta cut/remove the tie downs for the wireloom inside the dash and toss the climate control inside or remove it...hope that helps dogg
> *


uh,....YEAH!!!! :cheesy: what he said. :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

MOVING ALONG..........



































































MY OTHER PIECES ARE EITHER OUT GETTING CHROME AND GOLD OR THEY ON ON THE OTHER FRAME WHILE ITS IN THE PAINT SHOP...LIKE TRAILING ARMS AND MY UPPER A ARMS ARE ON THE OTHER FRAME.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 19 2009, 03:26 PM~13622687
> *MOVING ALONG..........
> 
> 
> ...


You comin out swingin Noah. Definitely not a street car anymore. Wont be hoppin that. What did u spend on the brake lines?

I was gonna do all that with my project but it's my first one so I'm go clown with it for a while. I have a 79, 86 and a 87. I'll turn one into a street/show car.
Got a guy whose go teach me to build from the ground up. Project thread should start in a few weeks.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 19 2009, 08:41 AM~13620785
> *braces are attached to the dash itself,once you drop the column theres the 4 torx bits on top,the 2 lower screws by the kick panels and a 3rd one on the rear right hand corner of the ashtray,you might have a few screws that will fuck up the chacha with the vent system inside,dont member cause its been a min...once you gettem off you gotta cut/remove the tie downs for the wireloom inside the dash and toss the climate control inside or remove it...hope that helps dogg
> *


Thanks un chingo big dogg!...this helps alot homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 19 2009, 02:18 PM~13622887
> *You comin out swingin Noah. Definitely not a street car anymore. Wont be hoppin that. What did u spend on the brake lines?
> 
> I was gonna do all that with my project but it's my first one so I'm go clown with it for a while. I have a 79, 86 and a 87. I'll turn one into a street/show car.
> ...


ha! i actually am making it a hopper. wont be swingin it every weekend or anything but im still talking a crazy amount of shit right now and i have some people in mind that will be getting served real soon. :biggrin: 
i dont know how much my lines were. i did most of it all in bulk. at that point, i just looked at the overall total. sorry.
this was my first project but i did some major rollin in it over the summer last year. then came the real makeover. you can check out my ride in the project ride section called "MARK MY WORDS."
believe me, ill be rollin the shit out of this ride. even things that sit, get tarnished and collect dust. i feel like i should put it to use. especially after all the time and money goin into it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 19 2009, 05:52 PM~13623351
> *ha! i actually am making it a hopper. wont be swingin it every weekend or anything but im still talking a crazy amount of shit right now and i have some people in mind that will be getting served real soon. :biggrin:
> i dont know how much my lines were. i did most of it all in bulk. at that point, i just looked at the overall total. sorry.
> this was my first project but i did some major rollin in it over the summer last year. then came the real makeover. you can check out my ride in the project ride section called "MARK MY WORDS."
> ...


It's go be cold when it's put back together. I'm feeling all the gold and chrome. When i come out its go be shiny, clean and wet. I just want to build it myself.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 19 2009, 05:18 PM~13623857
> *It's go be cold when it's put back together. I'm feeling all the gold and chrome. When i come out its go be shiny, clean and wet. I just want to build it myself.
> *


thanks man. im sure yours will be pretty hot too!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 19 2009, 04:52 PM~13623351
> *ha! i actually am making it a hopper. wont be swingin it every weekend or anything but im still talking a crazy amount of shit right now and i have some people in mind that will be getting served real soon. :biggrin:
> i dont know how much my lines were. i did most of it all in bulk. at that point, i just looked at the overall total. sorry.
> this was my first project but i did some major rollin in it over the summer last year. then came the real makeover. you can check out my ride in the project ride section called "MARK MY WORDS."
> ...


amen brother amen


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 20 2009, 12:18 AM~13623857
> *It's go be cold when it's put back together. I'm feeling all the gold and chrome. When i come out its go be shiny, clean and wet. I just want to build it myself.
> *


Noah has his hands in all parts of this build,but not many can do it allpaint,motor work,hydros,chrome,leafing pinstripin.Everyone has to lets others do some of the stuff.  And i guess you don't know about the MAJESTICS because yes we do hopp our show cars.And noahs will be on the bumper. K.C. majestics is gonna have the 2 hottest elcos out the midwest. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 01:04 AM~13627427
> *Noah has his hands in all parts of this build,but not many can do it allpaint,motor work,hydros,chrome,leafing pinstripin.Everyone has to lets others do some of the stuff.  And i guess you don't know about the MAJESTICS because yes we do hopp our show cars.And noahs will be on the bumper. K.C. majestics is gonna have the 2 hottest elcos out the midwest. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say it as any disrespect at all. Never said he wasn't puttin in wrench time. This is MY very first build. Could've jux paid to get it done but whats the sense of havin a low low and u don't know nothin about it. I want to stay true to the art/game. You right don't know nothing bout how MAJESTICS do it. Only club up here in Minnesota that's puttin it down is ROLLERZ ONLY, so they set a high ass standard up here. They have got car club of the year 5x in a row if im not mistaken.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

George W. Bush won a couple elections.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 20 2009, 07:01 AM~13627728
> *Didn't say it as any disrespect at all. Never said he wasn't puttin in wrench time. This is MY very first build. Could've jux paid to get it done but whats the sense of havin a low low and u don't know nothin about it. I want to stay true to the art/game. You right don't know nothing bout how MAJESTICS do it. Only club up here in Minnesota that's puttin it down is ROLLERZ ONLY, so they set a high ass standard up here. They have got car club of the year 5x in a row if im not mistaken.
> *


 :uh: Yeah for them,we put it down in the streets.  I wasn't being a dick just letting you know noah is apart of his build.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

west coast my peop's


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

had a question about hydro racks on elcos. Do you all mount them to the frame or to the bed ? pics please and what way is best. thanks homies.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 21 2009, 01:59 PM~13644367
> *had a question about hydro racks on elcos. Do you all mount them to the frame or to the bed ? pics please and what way is best. thanks homies.
> *


mount it to the frame.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 21 2009, 01:59 PM~13644367
> *had a question about hydro racks on elcos. Do you all mount them to the frame or to the bed ? pics please and what way is best. thanks homies.
> *


frame..
all racks need to be mounted to frame..

mount to the bed and see what happen.lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Apr 21 2009, 02:59 PM~13644367
> *had a question about hydro racks on elcos. Do you all mount them to the frame or to the bed ? pics please and what way is best. thanks homies.
> *


the best way is to the frame and the reason why is if you mount it to the bed the body mount bushings will start to give in and cause a buckle in your quarter panel.. just thought I'd try and clear it up for you as to the reason why.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks everyone, now anyone have pics ? tryin to do one for 2 maybe 3 pump and 6 or 8 batteries. thanks again.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:43 AM~13641233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did that cop tell ya?? I like the hop man not too high but good enough to cruise and have fun


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

whats's going on guys, I have a question for all you el camino lovers,I got my hands on a really nice 1982 el camino, new paint, new interior, but the gauges did not work, it has gauges not lights, I was able to fix the spedometer, the voltimeter, and the clock, but the oil and tempeture gauge I have a problem, I folllowed the 2 wires from the temp. sensor(yellow and brown) to the firewall on the pasenger side, under the glove box, under the carpet there is like a bracket or conector where the wires end, they'r not hook up to anything, so ovbiously the temp. sensor signal will never get to the gauge in the dash,, my question to you guys is what do this bracket connects to??? I didn't find any loose wires or the other part of the bracket, I got a feeling it connects to some sort of small prosessor or computer, by the weekend I will go to pick and pull and find my answer by looking at another one there, but the meantime I'm going nuts, I toght some of you guys may be working on one and will be able to gimme some tips before saturday, maybe there is something I can do before then,,thank you and I'm glad to be part of the el camino family


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:uh: i wanna see  


i wish i could help on that, but id just need to get my hands on it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2009, 08:03 AM~13653596
> *What did that cop tell ya?? I like the hop man not too high but good enough to cruise and have fun
> *


monday my car is coming off the frame, so i can hops it higher..

told me and my friend he will take us both to jail for wreckless driving..
and tow my shit..

cops where bein dicks at that picnic..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2009, 07:42 PM~13660123
> *monday my car is coming off the frame, so i can hops it higher..
> 
> told me and my friend he will take us both to jail for wreckless driving..
> ...


Fuck the Cops


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HERES ONE IM WORKING ON GONNA PULL IT OUT 4TH OF JULY...OH AND THE BACK IS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO WHERE IT WILL BE LIFTING UP TO , RIGHT THERE ITS CHAINED DOWN WHERE THATS ONLY 2" OF THE CYLINDER OUT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 22 2009, 07:22 PM~13660614
> *Fuck the Cops
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 23 2009, 08:26 AM~13665000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that is a hydraulic cylinder shaft on the floor that he got whooped with :biggrin:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 23 2009, 07:26 AM~13665000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damm !


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 23 2009, 07:26 AM~13665000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: is it really worth 40k a year to get ur ass whooped in the hood? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13682401
> *:roflmao:  is it really worth 40k a year to get ur ass whooped in the hood? :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i find worth in it.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 24 2009, 07:44 PM~13682416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 a little off topic , this is a 70 impala that we have built a full tube frame !!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 24 2009, 07:51 PM~13682452
> *i find worth in it.
> *


to each his own


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 24 2009, 08:51 PM~13682452
> *i find worth in it.
> *


I thought you did tatts now you a cop?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 24 2009, 09:04 PM~13683042
> *I thought you did tatts now you a cop?
> *


no sir!!! i find it pretty awesome that they dont get paid shit and get their asses kicked at the same time. nothing better than a bloody hero.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt

everyone must be workin on their whips!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 26 2009, 03:20 PM~13694460
> *ttt
> 
> everyone must be workin on their whips!
> *


Got those clear lenses in


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 26 2009, 06:46 PM~13696936
> *Got those clear lenses in
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 26 2009, 08:46 PM~13696936
> *Got those clear lenses in
> 
> 
> ...


So you gonna change out that rear axle??


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13698536
> *So you gonna change out that rear axle??
> *



I WAS JUST ABOUT TO ASK WHY THE WHEELS ARE POPPING OUT , WHERE DID YOU GET THE CLEAR TAILS FROM ????


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 26 2009, 07:46 PM~13696936
> *Got those clear lenses in
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. looks like you did a good job on those. its real easy to make'm look raggedy too.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

some work on getting done on my elco. 



















THIS IS JOSE FROM THE ART SHOP. THE ARTIS GOING TO ADD THE MURAL









getting a mural of this with him holding the SOCIETY C.C. PLAQUE


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Apr 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13698536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made them, flourescent light covers..


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 27 2009, 10:57 AM~13703063
> *very nice. looks like you did a good job on those. its real easy to make'm look raggedy too.
> *


Thanks for the info on making um


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is my Elco at the show yesterday


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 05:14 PM~13707118
> *Here is my Elco at the show yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Is that pagen gold ??


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 27 2009, 04:58 PM~13706906
> *Once i get it juiced, but where would i get one from?
> 
> 
> *


Get one from a local junkyard , I would think that would be your best bet or check CraigsList and see if anyone is parting one out


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 27 2009, 06:01 PM~13707546
> *Is that pagen gold ??
> *


yes sir with a gold peal top


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 06:09 PM~13707628
> *yes sir with a gold peal top
> *


Very nice . I am thinking thats the color my painter has picked out for my El camino .. I am gonna do a root beer brown top


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 27 2009, 04:58 PM~13706906
> *Once i get it juiced, but where would i get one from?
> 
> Made them, flourescent light covers..
> *


made me some too. but i painted the insides candy red... they brighter then new ones..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Apr 27 2009, 06:14 PM~13707683
> *Very nice . I am thinking thats the color my painter has picked out for my El camino .. I am gonna do a root beer brown top
> *


Sounds like its going to turn out good post the picks when he gets done with it mine is still up for grabs if you know anyone that is looking for a elco


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2009, 07:00 PM~13708272
> *made me some too. but i painted the insides candy red... they brighter then new ones..
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 27 2009, 05:01 PM~13706951
> *Thanks for the info on making um
> *


where is that info at ???


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

its my daily driver. uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 27 2009, 05:58 PM~13706906
> *Once i get it juiced, but where would i get one from?
> 
> *


I'd try the salvage yard like others said and any 80s cutlass, regal, monte carlo one should fit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd also measure maybe inside drum to inside drum on yours to make sure the new one your getting is infact smaller


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

AZTLAN CAR CLUB ALL BLACK EL CAMINO :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 28 2009, 02:35 PM~13718042
> *I'd try the salvage yard like others said and any 80s cutlass, regal, monte carlo one should fit.
> *


Cool thanks i'l check it out 
Got fuckin pulled over for speeding, cop said I'm not allowed to have clear lenses haha rite after I get them on


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Apr 28 2009, 04:44 PM~13717512
> *its my daily driver. uffin:
> 
> *


Clean Daily


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Apr 29 2009, 06:37 AM~13726647
> *Clean Daily
> *


thanx bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

I got some work ahead of me... Body coming off after cinco.....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 28 2009, 04:32 PM~13718618
> *Cool thanks i'l check it out
> Got fuckin pulled over for speeding, cop said I'm not allowed to have clear lenses haha rite after I get them on
> *


Thats why they stopped making clear lenses they must be reflective thats why all the new euro taillights have red in them which makes no sense to me. I mean if there off come one someone can't see you during the day and at night well you have your damn lights on so unless there talking when it's parked and a car can see you on the side of the road with lights off then I have no idea what the reason is for


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 29 2009, 07:21 PM~13735193
> *Thats why they stopped making clear lenses they must be reflective thats why all the new euro taillights have red in them which makes no sense to me. I mean if there off come one someone can't see you during the day and at night well you have your damn lights on so unless there talking when it's parked and a car can see you on the side of the road with lights off then I have no idea what the reason is for
> *


 I kno who gives a shit aslong as u can see the lights I don't think it shud matter :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 29 2009, 06:35 PM~13734435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are the windows tinted?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 29 2009, 09:45 PM~13735604
> *are the windows tinted?
> *


Yeah they tinted. They blacked out


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

_*FOR SALE $600*_
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473699
:biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

freshly Bagged


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

thats a clean elco!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 29 2009, 07:35 PM~13734435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


twan that elco is looking ugly as hell dogg! :uh: just fucking around bro. cant wait till tomorrow for the show. did u get ur shirt yet from dan? the linc might be done for the show but who knows bro. cant wait till we start working on ur beautiful ass ride. still cant believe how much i talked him down for u. :roflmao: he was stupid for selling so cheap but i can hustle them fools. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Apr 30 2009, 03:35 PM~13744716
> *twan that elco is looking ugly as hell dogg!  :uh: just fucking around bro. cant wait till tomorrow for the show. did u get ur shirt yet from dan? the linc might be done for the show but who knows bro. cant wait till we start working on ur beautiful ass ride. still cant believe how much i talked him down for u.  :roflmao: he was stupid for selling so cheap but i can hustle them fools.  :biggrin:
> *


I might just start my own elco lot or something. W8 this the 2nd one I bought. Then traded the 79 for the 86 and the family picked me up another 79 that's sittin out in wisconsin. 86 and this 87 is the only ones that'll hit the streets. I've studied up. Got enough ideas from MOSTHATED, NOAH AND SIC713 now I can start my build. We go have to get the HOMIEZ 2gether that tuesday and take the body off.


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 30 2009, 02:46 PM~13744854
> *I might just start my own elco lot or something. W8 this the 2nd one I bought. Then traded the 79 for the 86 and the family picked me up another 79 that's sittin out in wisconsin. 86 and this 87 is the only ones that'll hit the streets. I've studied up. Got enough ideas from MOSTHATED, NOAH AND SIC713 now I can start my build. We go have to get the HOMIEZ 2gether that tuesday and take the body off.
> *


shit im coo wit that. i got my gun range test at noon and the baby but other wise then that im ready. ur an elco freak. i love them though i never told u thins but b4 i bought the linc i was gonna get an elco in TX.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

[u keep that ford i mean lincoln either way its a fordquote=phatjoe0615,Apr 30 2009, 04:04 PM~13745062]
shit im coo wit that. i got my gun range test at noon and the baby but other wise then that im ready. ur an elco freak. i love them though i never told u thins but b4 i bought the linc i was gonna get an elco in TX.
[/quote]
leave the chevy's to the real ridas :biggrin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> [u keep that ford i mean lincoln either way its a fordquote=phatjoe0615,Apr 30 2009, 04:04 PM~13745062]
> shit im coo wit that. i got my gun range test at noon and the baby but other wise then that im ready. ur an elco freak. i love them though i never told u thins but b4 i bought the linc i was gonna get an elco in TX.


leave the chevy's to the real ridas :biggrin:
[/quote]

dont play ur self hater! :biggrin: remember my next ride is gonna be a malibu wagon!


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Apr 30 2009, 12:37 PM~13743948
> *thats a clean elco!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

with 13's


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

with 5. 20s what u think stock or 13's


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Apr 30 2009, 02:46 PM~13744854
> *I might just start my own elco lot or something. W8 this the 2nd one I bought. Then traded the 79 for the 86 and the family picked me up another 79 that's sittin out in wisconsin. 86 and this 87 is the only ones that'll hit the streets. I've studied up. Got enough ideas from MOSTHATED, NOAH AND SIC713 now I can start my build. We go have to get the HOMIEZ 2gether that tuesday and take the body off.
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 30 2009, 11:07 AM~13742886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man! that thing is looking real clean!!!!!!


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Homie!!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 1 2009, 03:12 AM~13751956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick sick sick :0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@May 1 2009, 11:20 AM~13755291
> *sick sick sick :0
> *


thanks dogg


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

cant what to check out that mural. i know jose gets down on his murals and paint. he hooked up my old elco a few years back.


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 27 2009, 11:38 AM~13703483
> *some work on getting done on my elco.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique image_@May 1 2009, 04:48 PM~13758680
> *cant what to check out that mural. i know jose gets down on his murals and paint. he hooked up my old elco a few years back.
> 
> 
> ...


better pics by chance? is this the one that had the gold engraving on the bumpers?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

HERES ONE FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!
View My Video


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 3 2009, 08:27 PM~13774248
> *HERES ONE FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!
> View My Video
> *


Looking Good !!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 3 2009, 07:27 PM~13774248
> *HERES ONE FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!
> View My Video
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 3 2009, 10:27 PM~13774248
> *HERES ONE FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!
> View My Video
> *


Where did u pick up the back light


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique image_@May 1 2009, 05:51 PM~13758712
> *
> *



JUST A PEEK OF THE HOOD! NOT DONE YET.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 3 2009, 08:27 PM~13774248
> *HERES ONE FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!
> View My Video
> *


has the back always been like that? that tail light thing you got goin on is pretty fresh.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@May 1 2009, 10:36 AM~13754808
> *Thanks Homie!!
> *


WHY DIDNT YOU BUY YOUR BAGGS FROM ME.? FBI SUCKS LOL


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

MY 78


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> Looking Good !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@May 3 2009, 08:52 PM~13774589
> *Where did u pick up the back light
> *


i ordered it from some dude out here in s.d


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 2 2009, 05:13 PM~13766428
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 4 2009, 09:44 AM~13778686
> *NICE!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 4 2009, 01:11 PM~13780560
> *has the back always been like that? that tail light thing you got goin on is pretty fresh.
> *



i jus did it about a month ago..since i have h.i.d's in the front i said fuck it and threw sum l.e.d in the rear...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 4 2009, 02:01 PM~13781139
> *i jus did it about a month ago..since i have h.i.d's in the front i said fuck it and threw sum l.e.d in the rear...
> *


im feeling that! you should post some more pics. update us on that mug.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13781129
> *i ordered it from some dude out here in s.d
> *


Nice vid that 3 wheel looked good next time slow down so homeboy can catch up :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 4 2009, 04:39 PM~13782214
> *Nice vid that 3 wheel looked good next time slow down so homeboy can catch up :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## unique image (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 3 2009, 09:20 PM~13774953
> *JUST A PEEK OF THE HOOD! NOT DONE YET.
> 
> 
> ...


thats looking real good man!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 3 2009, 08:27 PM~13774248
> *HERES ONE FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!
> View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 4 2009, 02:04 PM~13781177
> *i jus did it about a month ago..since i have h.i.d's in the front i said fuck it and threw sum l.e.d in the rear...
> *


thought about doing the same.. i broke my tail lights form hopping.. might just shave bumper smooth and throw a led bar, we call it "line of fire" over here...


they even sell some white white leds in it for the reverse lights.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique image_@May 4 2009, 05:13 PM~13782630
> *thats looking real good man!!
> *


 THANKS! BUT IT'S NOT DONE YET. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 2 2009, 06:13 PM~13766428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 COMING OUT GOOD VATO LOCO! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 4 2009, 10:44 AM~13778686
> *NICE!!!!
> *


 THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 4 2009, 04:04 PM~13781177
> *i jus did it about a month ago..since i have h.i.d's in the front i said fuck it and threw sum l.e.d in the rear...
> *


Do u need the original bumper? I got the roll pan. But if I can use them in that ill get the blank roll pan.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 4 2009, 01:31 PM~13780773
> *MY 78
> 
> 
> ...


You had that thing on switches within like a week of owning it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799+May 4 2009, 09:05 PM~13786148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sup gangsta? :cheesy: hope the monte is working out for you!


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

i thought i would share some more pics i took of my homies from lux elco enjoy








































and yes he does hop it it gets up


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

and another homie from utahs hopper


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 4 2009, 01:31 PM~13780773
> *MY 78
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of it layed all the way out ??


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Another LUX :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 6 2009, 08:46 AM~13802565
> *i thought i would share some more pics i took of my homies from lux elco enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!WHAT KIND OF HEAD LIGHTS ARE THOSE?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 7 2009, 10:42 PM~13822165
> *NICE!!!WHAT KIND OF HEAD LIGHTS ARE THOSE?
> *


there the euro headlights you can get em all day on ebay for dirt cheap.. I like em


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

it's done!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2009, 09:47 AM~13826122
> *it's done!
> 
> 
> ...


noice!


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

looking good elcos


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 8 2009, 02:25 PM~13828261
> *noice!
> *


thanks! now the tail gate next. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 8 2009, 01:05 AM~13823891
> *there the euro headlights you can get em all day on ebay for dirt cheap.. I like em
> *


THANKS..GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2009, 05:54 PM~13830401
> *thanks! now the tail gate next. :biggrin:
> *


I really like the painted rear bumper to match the no chrome bumper up front


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2009, 05:02 PM~13830451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## 4everclownin (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4everclownin_@May 9 2009, 10:00 AM~13836145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 8 2009, 05:02 PM~13830451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 4 2009, 04:48 PM~13783020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 4 2009, 04:40 PM~13782929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4everclownin_@May 9 2009, 11:00 AM~13836145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alot of potential there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

KEEP UP THE BAD ASS WORK OUT THERE ELCO RIDERS! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

LowBoy Motorsports Open House Saturday May 30th from noon till whenever , we will have drinks, and subs , Feel freee to come out and check our shop out .. 240 e Coury dr Mesa Az .MEsa dr and US60 south of the 60 2 blocks right across from the court house !!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 03:09 PM~13844707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Heres a update on my 85 elco trying to get it done one step at a time.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 12 2009, 11:27 PM~13870260
> *Heres a update on my 85 elco trying to get it done one step at a time.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your in the right direction


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 12 2009, 10:27 PM~13870260
> *Heres a update on my 85 elco trying to get it done one step at a time.
> 
> 
> ...


u kept the cruise control?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

has anyone removed the cruise control on their elco? im havin sum issues


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 13 2009, 01:27 AM~13870260
> *Heres a update on my 85 elco trying to get it done one step at a time.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@May 13 2009, 05:09 PM~13877298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 13 2009, 10:17 PM~13880297
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 13 2009, 04:08 PM~13876682
> *has anyone removed the cruise control on their elco? im havin sum issues
> *


 :wow: what kind of issues, cause im about to connect my engine and i am thinkin about leavin that out .


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 13 2009, 09:58 PM~13880827
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


damn fool. youre high as fuck! dont injure yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

almost forgot...








:cheesy:


----------



## CUBANTONY (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

through the roof........










:0 :0 :0 this is my sweeeet sweet elco!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@May 13 2009, 10:13 PM~13881048
> *:wow: what kind of issues, cause im about to connect my engine and i am thinkin about leavin that out .
> *


 well it has two lines, one goes to the speedometer and one goes to the tranny. as i was takin the one off the tranny the end snapped so its slowly leaking. and sumone told me the line was to let u know the speed ur goin at. but i can bypass it and run it straight from the dash to the tranny.....i think...i need help lol main issue is dat leak and i jus want to know if i can jus replace dat end SUMHOW or am i gonna have to rig it up wit sum jb weld lol cus a new tranny aint cool right about now. oh and i need to know if it would have leaked either way snapped or not


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

slow yo roll asshole!

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 14 2009, 05:31 PM~13887843
> *well it has two lines, one goes to the speedometer and one goes to the tranny. as i was takin the one off the tranny the end snapped so its slowly leaking. and sumone told me the line was to let u know the speed ur goin at. but i can bypass it and run it straight from the dash to the tranny.....i think...i need help lol main issue is dat leak and i jus want to know if i can jus replace dat end SUMHOW or am i gonna have to rig it up wit sum jb weld lol cus a new tranny aint cool right about now. oh and i need to know if it would have leaked either way snapped or not
> *


if you have cruise control, it goes to the tranny with a small line to another mechanism. then it goes from that mechanism to the speedometer using another small line. if you remove cruise control that that off and just get a new speedometer cable at a parts store and tell you dont have cruise control. it should be longer than the ones you have now.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice leaf in ya headlights


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+May 14 2009, 03:53 PM~13888091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same fucker or wat? lol
and slow wat? my ass needs to speed up lol


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 14 2009, 08:29 PM~13891041
> *same fucker or wat? lol
> and slow wat? my ass needs to speed up lol
> *


yea.. shops name..

true.. im leavin you behind homie..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

fa real.... lol
but props man i aint hating. ride lookin nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 14 2009, 09:43 PM~13892081
> *fa real.... lol
> but props man i aint hating. ride lookin nice
> *


im just waitin too see another crazy elco out.. there aint many in h-town..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2009, 11:32 PM~13893160
> *im just waitin too see another crazy elco out.. there aint many in h-town..
> *


you goin to tulsa?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 13 2009, 09:16 PM~13881079
> *damn fool. youre high as fuck! dont injure yourself. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

PICS BYE DINO OLD SCHOOL ELCAMINO FROM ONE BAD CREATION  







[/


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 15 2009, 12:30 AM~13893506
> *you goin to tulsa?
> *


doubt it


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone have any pics of where they mount there amps ?? i am coming up with a blank since my sub box fits in the cubby hole behind the seat ...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2009, 07:27 PM~13890257
> *nice leaf in ya headlights
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2009, 07:27 PM~13890257
> *nice leaf in ya headlights
> *


yeah, yeah. i put that there for the mood of the photo :ugh:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 15 2009, 05:46 PM~13899504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 DAM HERE COMES THE COMP. :0 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2009, 11:32 PM~13893160
> *im just waitin too see another crazy elco out.. there aint many in h-town..
> *


patience my black friend :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 15 2009, 08:20 PM~13901329
> *:0  :0 DAM HERE COMES THE COMP. :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 15 2009, 03:49 PM~13898027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420: WHO'S GOT THE COOKIES :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+May 15 2009, 12:30 AM~13893506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u said that last yr.. lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 08:26 AM~13904362
> *i think i am now.. friend called me last night.. might take elco if its done..
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


im goin fa sho!!! hope its not as hot as last year. it was thee worst heat of the year as far as car shows go. im bringing an umbrella hat this year.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 08:26 AM~13904362
> *
> 
> u said that last yr.. lol
> *


i know man! lol
but ive done a good amount of work to it man, alot of custom shit


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+May 16 2009, 11:09 AM~13905383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true that.. alot of mods..
im to lazy, i just shaved one door handle and called it done.. lol


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

HERE GOES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE RIDERS...86 ELCO GETTIN PAINTED RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 16 2009, 02:24 PM~13906499
> *HERE GOES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE RIDERS...86 ELCO GETTIN PAINTED RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


like that.....ls... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@May 15 2009, 01:49 PM~13898027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 16 2009, 04:07 PM~13907078
> *like that.....ls... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DOGG...ITS GONNA BE A DAILY DRIVER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 16 2009, 02:24 PM~13906499
> *HERE GOES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE RIDERS...86 ELCO GETTIN PAINTED RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey on those front bumper mounts did u have to extend them out i heard the bumper will suck in if you dont???m let me know


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2009, 01:32 AM~13893160
> *im just waitin too see another crazy elco out.. there aint many in h-town..
> *


i got one :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 16 2009, 10:08 PM~13909407
> *i got one  :0
> *


lets nose up! :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 01:43 PM~13906276
> *
> true that.. alot of mods..
> im to lazy, i just shaved one door handle and called it done.. lol
> *


lmao true huh?
if i start naming out the modifications i did i think many would b surprised.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

lookin for a double headlight head panel and 82'+up fenders?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@May 17 2009, 03:13 PM~13913216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 clean, clean, clean.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@May 17 2009, 04:13 PM~13913216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 16 2009, 09:49 PM~13909250
> *hey on those front bumper mounts did u have to extend them out i heard the bumper will suck in if you dont???m let me know
> *


YOU GOTTA EXTEND THE BOLTS FROM THE BUMPER TO THE BUMPER BRACKET ABOUT 2 1/2 INCHES THEN ADD SHIMS IF NEEDED.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 17 2009, 03:31 PM~13913324
> *:0  clean, clean, clean.
> *


X2


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@May 17 2009, 03:13 PM~13913216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP WITH THE LS MIRRORS???


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Who posted in: El Camino fest
Poster Posts 
MOSTHATED CC 1485 
JESUS H. CHRIST 1384 
BIG NICK 726 
81cutty 313 
SoCalLife 187 
tinydogg 181 
OGDinoe1 165 
DarknessWithin 144 
BIGGATO799 141 
FIRME80 128 
ZachLovely 108 
munozfamily 104 
USO-ORLANDO 100 
Long Roof 89 
and1kid02 82 
THUGGNASTY 69 
gzking 69 
AWSOM69 69 
TwOtYme 65 
sic713 64 
yetti 62 
ROSunshine 61 
jjarez79 61 
Gallo 54 
DIPN714 54 
ROCapCitywhiteboy 45 
HOODRCH 45 
vazquejs 44 
80 Eldog 43 
montecarlo1987ls 37 
skull elco 37 
Suburban Swingin 36 
evilcamino 32 
Windex 32 
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY 31 
~ElcoRider~ 30 
muffin_man 29 
CHOLO 909 29 
vet-ridah1 27 
Dozierman 27 
RICKS84ELCO 26 
83_elco 21 
Dog Leggin Lincoln 21 
HiLoHyDrOs 20 
solowbx 20 
Homer Pimpson 20 
cutlass_rider 19 
mrchevy59 19 
drasticlolo 19 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX 19 
Bandido$ 17 
NATIVE MONEY 17 
POPEYE4RMGT 15 
chingon68mex 15 
olskoolkaddy 15 
MR.*512* 15 
BIGMANDO 15 
PICAZZO 14 
SAC_TOWN 14 
Jodoka 13 
61neb 13 
djspydaz 13 
abel 13 
daddy79elco 12 
LA COUNTY 12 
Skim 12 
SED-LOC 11 
ROBERT71MC 11 
harborarea310 11 
southside customs 11 
pitt fan 11 
Ant-dogg 11 
S$L$C$ 10 
MR.LAC 10 
DOUBLE-O 10 
MichaelH 10 
AZ WAR CHIEF 10 
CARNALES UNIDOS 85 10 
87blazer 10 
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE 9 
2low 9 
Supaf|y in the Ky 9 
smiley602 9 
westempire 9 
juicedinsanta12 9 
cheleo 9 
chuckles 9 
LADY_CRAZY 9 
vegascutty 9 
djrascal 9 
HAITIAN-305-HOPPER 8 
BOUNZIN 8 
COPS_ON_PAYROLL 8 
pauls 1967 8 
♠NEFF-U♠ 8 
FiveNine619 7 
doctahouse 7 
SUNNYD 7 
Bumper Chippin 88 7 
sureñosbluez 7 
619SOUTHSIDE619 7 
79BLUES 7 
KCRIVI71 7 
alex75 6 
elsylient 6 
Tx Klique 6 
Fleetwood Rider 6 
King Of Rimz 6 
MARINATE 6 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 6 
Mr.Outstanding64 6 
lilred 6 
72 kutty 6 
kingoflacz 6 
ICECOLD63 6 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 6 
juggalowrider 6 
gangstaburban95 6 
pancho1969 6 
BIG DIRTY 6 
E-ROCK 5 
BIG WHIT 64 5 
RoyalimageC.C.509 5 
DUVAL 5 
RAIDER NATION 5 
79 cutty 5 
turnin-heads 5 
big sleeps 5 
dodgerblue62 5 
STUGOTSGIRL 5 
KrAzE1 5 
noah 5 
76vette 5 
BOXER 323 5 
chevyboyitaly 5 
IMOKAREYOU 5 
loelmo59 5 
unique image 5 
G Style 5 
68niou1 5 
Rolled Brim 5 
GrumpysBird 5 
kelseyl 5 
pimpjuice 5 
Psta 5 
MR.LONGO 4 
og58pontiac 4 
sicko87 4 
YAYOS64 4 
909vert63 4 
STATION X 4 
WagonLuver 4 
MAJESTICS-CFL 4 
Eryk 4 
nobueno 4 
DANNY305 4 
EGP(Elco82) 4 
850-King 4 
brn2ridelo 4 
OLDSCHOOL 4 
bckbmpr84 4 
73monte 4 
bigg ed dogg 4 
FINESTCARCLUB 4 
toxiconer 4 
big boy 1 4 
janglelang 4 
sergio187 4 
JBug68 4 
For Sale 4 
PBOY 4 
joezee_661 4 
UNIQUES 4 
albert perez 4 
warning 4 
rubenlow59 4 
dirty_duece 3 
loster87 3 
FUCQH8RS 3 
Hialeah56 3 
leo161 3 
61CADDY2 3 
MNHOPPER 3 
montemanls 3 
Bowtie Legacy 3 
TEAM M&M 3 
CHINGON84 3 
MattNificent 3 
elkoholic65 3 
GOODTIMESROY 3 
$RoLLs_RoYCe$ 3 
BIG LAZY 3 
HOE81 3 
41chev 3 
RMFRIEND 3 
bjcarranco 3 
61CADDY 3 
NEWSTYLE 66 3 
ROBERTO G 3 
LUXMAN 3 
KARACHISFINEST 3 
713Lowriderboy 3 
KAKALAK 3 
84ELCORICK 3 
carlito77 3 
SANCHO2013 3 
86elky 3 
nsane86 3 
OJ Hydraulics 3 
LilBoyBlue 3 
4everclownin 3 
IMPRESSIVE B.C. 3 
JESUS......R.O 3 
jtheshowstoppper 3 
_BANDIT_ 3 
phatjoe0615 3 
Droop$ 2 
WESIDE63 2 
HARD KANDY 2 
MAJESTICS81 2 
RIVERSIDELOWRIDING 2 
bagdcutlass85 2 
FreddieD 2 
shrimpscampi 2 
LOCO-LOUIE 2 
Rollin Fleetwood SFV 2 
cleverlos 2 
danny.bigm 2 
ICEBLOCC 2 
copone cad 2 
TWSTDFRO 2 
POORBOYS C.C. 2 
96BIG_BODY 2 
dub4lac 2 
bloke 2 
BOOM! 2 
shrekinacutty 2 
wsh_81 2 
GUS 650 2 
TX-Klique 2 
havoc85" 2 
blaklak96 2 
azrdr 2 
FoxCustom 2 
blanco 2 
BigDaddyDiamond 2 
richie562 2 
bboy_yox 2 
OnE BaD 2 
Dred504 2 
EGGZ CUSTOM FAB 2 
stylistics 64 2 
Lil_Juan 2 
jgcustomz 2 
Exquisite_pres 2 
Havoc1985 2 
SWITCH HITTA 2 
wired61 2 
SICKTOON 2 
The_Golden_One 2 
LocoSpic 2 
Pueblo Viejo 2 
biggeazy-e 2 
O*C 68 2 
47_CHEVY 2 
layzeeboi 2 
panky 2 
LilMarty54 2 
Twotonz 2 
big pimpin 2 
Glassed Out 2 
jimmer818 2 
str8_tripn_82 2 
smoney4391 2 
rusty caprice 2 
SJDEUCE 2 
blueouija 2 
radon 2 
THE CHOSEN ONE 2 
socios b.c. prez 2 
~BROWN SOCIETY~ 2 
slo 2 
FORGIVEN 2 
hypnotiqsd 2 
RATED_X 2 
pako 2 
310~S.F.C.C. 2 
Aint no Body! 2 
six trey impala 2 
M.Fuentes 2 
el camino man 2 
619CHEVY 2 
THEREGAL 2 
elco_mateo 2 
1 SICK 87 2 
100 spokes 2 
sugardaddy 2 
noe_from_texas 2 
CHELADAS75 2 
low707cutt 2 
801Rider 2 
THELORD4RMGT 2 
SOLO UHP 2 
Lowridin IV Life 2 
houtex64 1 
kloenie 1 
calicat 1 
Sangriento 1 
siccmonte79 1 
shorty78 1 
MIVLIFE 1 
owen 1 
wop_inda_wood 1 
19caddy96 1 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 1 
El Peak 64 1 
RALPH_DOGG 1 
pistolero 1 
d1ulove2h8 1 
PHANTOM 1 
PrEsiDenTiaL__99 1 
BUICKNAILHEAD 1 
marquezs13 1 
lil watcha 1 
BIGMAZ 1 
Renaul 1 
SCARFACE BOX 1 
todamadre c.c 1 
Cali Life 1 
Rey De Oro 1 
brkSS 1 
Big Reazon 1 
Elco 1 
2ND2NONE 1 
SouthsideLife 1 
Biz-MN 1 
monte24 1 
chapo806 1 
straight clownin 1 
CHUCKIEBOY63 1 
Chivo6four 1 
CROWDS61 1 
streetrider 1 
HOP SKOTCH 1 
Sleepy G 1 
gummo 1 
Ridin Deep 1 
paintbydj 1 
hot$tuff5964 1 
TATTOO-76 1 
acosta512 1 
MR.559 1 
GueroRegal 1 
fat_cow_2000 1 
SIXONEFORLIFE 1 
californiacamino 1 
arnout.. 1 
STRCLOWNINREGAL 1 
bub916 1 
Stickz 1 
bigdogg323 1 
cd blazin 1 
SEANZILLA 1 
scanless 1 
PHATT BOY 1 
H-TOWN_ACE 1 
4_PLAY! 1 
meat 1 
83monteconvert 1 
jaycee 1 
UNIDOS 1 
76SEVILLEMAN 1 
LFTED84 1 
LuX GotSkillz 1 
BASH3R 1 
lo4lyf 1 
DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. 1 
HECHO EN MEXICO 1 
lipe328 1 
BigPoppaPump 1 
raider18 1 
Coast 2 Coast 1 
happy hoppy 1 
kustombuilder 1 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 1 
Dominance CC 1 
LocoMC85SS 1 
osolo59 1 
the men 1 
lo lo 1 
TINO'G' 1 
MR_NAW_T_1 1 
El Caballero 1 
uce84 1 
Yogi 1 
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 1 
Mike_e 1 
pickle 1 
spikekid999 1 
LoElco83SS 1 
WEST COAST HOPPER 1 
SHOELACES 1 
stillTIPPINon3 1 
ricndaregal 1 
64 CRAWLING 1 
RAIDERSEQUAL 1 
BIGTONY 1 
Flute McGrute 1 
djsire 1 
Kadillac G 1 
FAST LANE 1 
Prohopper64 1 
909lowride64 1 
crazy_ndn604 1 
604IMPALA 1 
upncomin6 1 
SeveNineImpala 1 
TRAFFIC-LAC 1 
drucifer 1 
84Cuttinthrough 1 
59IMPALAon24s 1 
wildponey 1 
JUST LIKE KANDY 1 
Dontre 1 
byrds87 1 
KSANCHEZ2278 1 
FIREMAN63 1 
DELEGATION 76 1 
CARLOSFLOREZ 1 
regal.1980 1 
olamite 1 
knockin87 1 
Velveeta00 1 
DerbycityDave 1 
One Of A Kind 1 
SnoopDoggyDogg 1 
Guam707 1 
GROUNDSHAKER 1 
KILLA G 1 
805orDie 1 
gxsr27 1 
rug442 1 
TOP DOG '64 1 
So-Low79 1 
CHITOWN 1 
78 Monte 4 Life 1 
-SUPER62- 1 
adamflow1 1 
t_durden 1 
majikmike0118 1 
Atom Roberts 1 
Rat1 1 
CHAVA79 1 
G_MOTORSPORTS 1 
FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN 1 
ANT'S RED 54 1 
orange juiced 1 
859 impala 1 
avengemydeath 1 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 1 
HOT BOY CLETO 1 
COUPE DE BEAR 1 
NYC68droptop 1 
Royalty 1 
Big_Blue 1 
Hatchet Ryda_65 1 
crooks808 1 
GABINO 1 
GP one 1 
70rider 1 
bigmikeaz 1 
vengence 1 
ROADMONSTA801 1 
357IN602 1 
HEAVErollerz90 1 
$$bigjoker$$ 1 
Minidreams Inc. 1 
EMPIRE CUSTOMS 1 
IN YA MOUF 1 
VItreryda 1 
sincitycutty 1 
SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 1 
Lowstyle cc Tj 1 
Chevillacs 1 
payfred 1 
63 ss rider 1 
Firefly 1 
Lil Ghost 1 
Mr Impala 1 
650bsb 1 
Patti Dukez 1 
Techniquesphx 1 
Pjay 1 
Slimm 1 
clairfbeeIII 1 
rnaudin 1 
andrewlister 1 
CUBANTONY 1 
b2sdad 1 
HD Lowrider 1 
BLVDloco 1 
Low_Ryde 1 
RAGTOPROY 1 
STUPA FLECK 1 
Bajito OG 1 
crazy rider 1 
SPOOON 1 
Close window & open topic 


I guess I need to step it up??!!


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 17 2009, 09:41 PM~13914546
> *SUP WITH THE LS MIRRORS???
> *


i went with the o.g. el camino mirrors,I extended the bumper with nuts and long bolts.


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 17 2009, 06:44 PM~13913404
> *looks good
> *


thanks its for sale if you know anyone interested ,comes with 350 cammed out and aluminum engine parts


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2009, 01:39 AM~13910049
> *lets nose up! :0
> *


she aint ready  i need to finish two other cars before i start on that one.and im already selling the elco :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@May 17 2009, 05:48 PM~13914587
> *Who posted in: El Camino fest
> Poster Posts
> MOSTHATED CC 1485
> ...


lol 3rd most and i havnt posted in here in months, i should be back to my elco soon, hopefully


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13914531
> *YOU GOTTA EXTEND THE BOLTS FROM THE BUMPER TO THE BUMPER BRACKET ABOUT 2 1/2 INCHES THEN ADD SHIMS IF NEEDED.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man i ma gonna do that


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

hopefully its going to the painter this weekend hopefully i just picked up my bed cover still finishing up my frame had to slap it on another chassis while i finish the reinforceing the the other frame shit seems like its taking for ever to come together :angry:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@May 17 2009, 07:03 PM~13914717
> *i went with the o.g. el camino mirrors,I extended the bumper with nuts and long  bolts.
> *


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 18 2009, 02:13 AM~13917836
> *
> hopefully its going to the painter this weekend hopefully  i just picked up my bed cover still finishing up my frame had to slap it on another chassis while i finish the reinforceing the the other frame shit seems like its taking for ever to come together :angry:
> *


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

whats up tinydogg :wave:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ONE PIECE TOPS ARE THE SHIT!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 18 2009, 01:55 PM~13922336
> *whats up tinydogg :wave:
> *



HEY DOGGY!!!YOUR ELCOS LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 18 2009, 02:22 AM~13917855
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

with shocks


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESE CALI_@May 18 2009, 04:00 AM~13917933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 18 2009, 01:03 AM~13917715
> *lol 3rd most and i havnt posted in here in months, i should be back to my elco soon, hopefully
> *


get on it sucka!!! i remember all that chrome you posted a while back. i know its gonna be sweet!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 18 2009, 02:03 AM~13917715
> *lol 3rd most and i havnt posted in here in months, i should be back to my elco soon, hopefully
> *


thats why I'm the king of rancho cucamunga only house paid for CASH :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@May 17 2009, 06:48 PM~13914587
> *Who posted in: El Camino fest
> Poster Posts
> MOSTHATED CC 1485
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

My Girl Giving me a jump start.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 18 2009, 03:09 PM~13922482
> *
> with shocks
> *


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Hooked up my halos


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@May 18 2009, 11:15 PM~13927939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those is cold as hell..... Where u pick those up @?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@May 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13927834
> *looking good  :biggrin:
> *


not yet wait till u see it painted with all the chrome undies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+May 18 2009, 03:07 PM~13923986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sup dogs, the elco game is thick now huh, i like it, many really nice cars :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13930185
> *lol sup dogs, the elco game is thick now huh, i like it,  many really nice cars :thumbsup:
> *


indeed!! yours will be one of them!! mine should be back on the road in a couple more months TOPS!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep....YOURE AN ASSHOLE!!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

this is whats going under my hood


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 19 2009, 11:42 AM~13934484
> *this is whats going under my hood
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+May 19 2009, 10:33 AM~13934365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 19 2009, 11:38 AM~13934441
> *yep....YOURE AN ASSHOLE!!!! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :rofl: thanks i guess!? lmao 
I've had them on the car for like to years know i just finaly got around to hooking them up. i got them at the antioch swap meet, the guy told me they were discontinued but you can still find them on e-bay. there made by pilot


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 19 2009, 12:43 PM~13935270
> *cant wait to see it dog, mines gonna take longer than that though
> thats tight
> *


what up nick suppose be taking my shit to the painter this weekend let see what happens


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@May 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13928965
> *Those is cold as hell..... Where u pick those up @?
> *


EBAY


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@May 19 2009, 12:46 PM~13935312
> *:rofl: thanks i guess!? lmao
> I've had them on the car for like to years know i just finaly got around to hooking them up. i got them at the antioch swap meet, the guy told me they were discontinued but you can still find them on e-bay. there made by pilot
> *


youre welcome :cheesy: . naw, for real though, the ride is lookin pretty radical!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

detailing engine bay on mine


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam! red for me please!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 19 2009, 06:07 PM~13939075
> *dam! red for me please!
> *


x2


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 18 2009, 02:56 PM~13922351
> *ONE PIECE TOPS ARE THE SHIT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Who makes these tops?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@May 17 2009, 06:48 PM~13914587
> *Who posted in: El Camino fest
> Poster Posts
> MOSTHATED CC 1485
> ...


on the map,,but u shure have much time on ur hands 2 post all theas names!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 19 2009, 04:03 PM~13937700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....THE HOMIES OLD ONE!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 19 2009, 10:43 PM~13942591
> *:0
> 
> Who makes these tops?
> *


GAYLORDSLIDS.COM


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

MY DAILY GETTIN SPRAYED.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

what do you guys honestly think of these?

i think they could look kinda cool.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

I like the blue signals


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 20 2009, 02:53 PM~13949325
> *what do you guys honestly think of these?
> 
> i think they could look kinda cool.
> ...


they coo... but dont put em on your elco..
look like shit..


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2009, 05:56 PM~13950960
> *they coo... but dont put em on your elco..
> look like shit..
> *


 :yes: :yes: I agree they look good but not on an el co , Just my thought


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

got my elco last night $600...........gonna be a hopper!

















































gonna do it up this color


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah they wouldnt even attach properly anyway. it had my brane turning for a second.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 20 2009, 07:25 PM~13951693
> *yeah they wouldnt even attach properly anyway. it had my brane turning for a second.
> *


i shaved mine and used harley davidson mirrors.. tribal cut matches perfect for my style..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

turn signal markers in some LS mirrors would be sick though.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 19 2009, 03:18 PM~13937213
> *youre welcome :cheesy: . naw, for real though, the ride is lookin pretty radical!!!
> *


Thanks homie same to you! i love ur undies


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

COUNTY BLUES...09


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 20 2009, 09:25 PM~13951693
> *yeah they wouldnt even attach properly anyway. it had my brane turning for a second.
> *


looks like some honda racer junk NO NO NO!
...you must be smokin dem tweeds again


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

BE REALLY AWARE OF GAYLORDS DIRECT, THEY ARE A BUNCH OF COWBOYS. THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS 100% BULL AND ACCEPT NO LIABILITY ONCE THEY HAVE SOLD THEIR PRODUCT.

THEY MESSED MY ORDER UP AND DID EVERTHING POSSIBLE TO AVOID THE MATTER I EVEN CONTACTED THEIR BOSS- STILL NOTHING. 

THE PRODUCT IS COOL BUT I WOULD NOT GET ANOTHER ONE BASED ON THEIR PISS ATTITUDE. DONT FORGET THE LIDS GO OVER AND HIDE YOUR CHROME BED TRIM IF YOU WANT A MORE FLUSH INSTALL GO FOR RHINO OR ANYONE ELSE.

PINCHE ******* LIDS. 

GOOD LUCK! 



> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 19 2009, 10:43 PM~13942591
> *:0
> 
> Who makes these tops?
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 20 2009, 09:03 PM~13952951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks g.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg+May 21 2009, 07:08 AM~13956080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good lokin out! the chrome being covered is the only reason i never got one.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTFT*_


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@May 21 2009, 09:32 AM~13956748
> *BE REALLY AWARE OF GAYLORDS DIRECT, THEY ARE A BUNCH OF COWBOYS. THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS 100% BULL AND ACCEPT NO LIABILITY ONCE THEY HAVE SOLD THEIR PRODUCT.
> 
> THEY MESSED MY ORDER UP AND DID EVERTHING POSSIBLE TO AVOID THE MATTER I EVEN CONTACTED THEIR BOSS- STILL NOTHING.
> ...




Thanks for the warning. :thumbsup: I'll check out rhino


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 21 2009, 06:08 AM~13956080
> *COUNTY BLUES...09
> *


  NICE


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> lookin good brutha!
> 
> 
> THANKS DOGG... :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 21 2009, 08:50 PM~13964356
> * NICE
> *


    
THANKS HOMIE


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

QUE ONDA HUEY?? HAY PE QUE SEDEN UN QUEMON.......


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@May 21 2009, 10:39 PM~13965544
> *QUE ONDA HUEY?? HAY PE QUE SEDEN UN QUEMON.......
> 
> 
> ...


THE ELCOS IS GETTIN
THICKER IN THIS BITCH


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

CHIILINN, FOO!! HAY TE VA OTRA!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@May 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13965596
> *CHIILINN, FOO!! HAY TE VA OTRA!!
> 
> 
> ...


      
I HAD FUN THAT DAY..


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@May 21 2009, 08:32 AM~13956748
> *BE REALLY AWARE OF GAYLORDS DIRECT, THEY ARE A BUNCH OF COWBOYS. THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS 100% BULL AND ACCEPT NO LIABILITY ONCE THEY HAVE SOLD THEIR PRODUCT.
> 
> THEY MESSED MY ORDER UP AND DID EVERTHING POSSIBLE TO AVOID THE MATTER I EVEN CONTACTED THEIR BOSS- STILL NOTHING.
> ...


Cant find the rinho one for an el co. Do the make one? :uh:


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

HELL YEA, THERE WAS A COUPLE SKEEZOE'S THE DAY!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ALMOST THERE...... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats almost there? those drawlz around the waist? :cheesy: 


jk. lookin good g.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@May 21 2009, 09:39 PM~13965544
> *QUE ONDA HUEY?? HAY PE QUE SEDEN UN QUEMON.......
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 19 2009, 05:03 PM~13937700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro I love this car


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that el co's lookin clean


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 22 2009, 09:04 PM~13974878
> *whats almost there? those drawlz around the waist? :cheesy:
> jk. lookin good g.
> *


LMAO...THE HOMIES A FOOL,HE WITH THAT BULLSHIT TRYIN TO JUMP ALL UP IN THE PIC LIKE HES FUNNY!!MUTHAFUCKA DONT KNOW I POSTED IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13975184
> *THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE
> *


THANKS DOGG
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@May 23 2009, 02:18 AM~13976388
> *that el co's lookin clean
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY DOGG (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 23 2009, 01:43 PM~13979074
> *LMAO...THE HOMIES A FOOL,HE WITH THAT BULLSHIT TRYIN TO JUMP ALL UP IN THE PIC LIKE HES FUNNY!!MUTHAFUCKA DONT KNOW I POSTED IT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shits funny fa sho!!! coming along nicely.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Noah what u doin to the inside? u keepin it the same or u swappin it out?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

When it comes down to it, is one hydro company better than the other? Some say it all depends on how u hit ur switches and what u want to do. I personally want a street hopper so im goin wit Black Magic. Any other suggestions b4 i order?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

The new motor for elcamino let me know what you think.....5.3 vortec 42k miles


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

TO THE M..... F........ TOP!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 23 2009, 07:39 PM~13980868
> *shits funny fa sho!!! coming along nicely.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 25 2009, 06:33 AM~13989099
> *The new motor for elcamino let me know what you think.....5.3 vortec 42k miles
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 25 2009, 07:33 AM~13989099
> *The new motor for elcamino let me know what you think.....5.3 vortec 42k miles
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@May 25 2009, 05:33 AM~13989099
> *The new motor for elcamino let me know what you think.....5.3 vortec 42k miles
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS A GOOD MOTOR..I HAD ONE IN MY OLD 96 TRUCK AND IT WENT TO 236,000 MILES  TIL I GOT RID OF IT.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

YES SIR THESE MOTORS RUN FOREVER AND FOR SOME REASON IM ADDICTED TO FUEL INJECTION :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@May 23 2009, 08:51 PM~13981237
> *Noah what u doin to the inside? u keepin it the same or u swappin it out?
> *


re-doin the inside. id really like to do buckets with a built in consul. everything is being re-done.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the top a arms on on my other frame right now


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 26 2009, 10:28 AM~14000205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SUPER NICE LOVE THE INTAKE SETUP! :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 26 2009, 05:01 PM~14005031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@May 26 2009, 06:01 PM~14005031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i got a el camino with a ls clip for sale or trade.pm me for pics


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 26 2009, 05:57 PM~14004994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LOOKING REAL GOOD!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 26 2009, 04:57 PM~14004994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM, ITS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

belly primered down


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 27 2009, 11:02 AM~14014152
> *
> 
> belly primered down
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks fellas!!! im lovin every part of it. im glad everyone is steppin the elco game up. before too long, the standards will be a huge mission in itself. good job to everyone!!!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

the homie gonna smooth out all the impefections on the fire wall almost ready for paint


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

the homie skull elco what up


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 27 2009, 11:06 AM~14014188
> *thanks fellas!!! im lovin every part of it. im glad everyone is steppin the elco game up. before too long, the standards will be a huge mission in itself. good job to everyone!!!
> *


ur shit is looking tight homie


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 27 2009, 11:08 AM~14014200
> *the homie skull elco what up
> *


Chillin bro getn ready 2 finish your firewall 2 day!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 27 2009, 11:10 AM~14014224
> *Chillin bro getn ready 2 finish your firewall 2 day!
> *


thats right homie me and u gonna step it up in dis elco game in the 520 :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 26 2009, 04:57 PM~14004994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks clean bro!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 27 2009, 11:12 AM~14014260
> *:thumbsup: Looks clean bro!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

im a post some pics of mine when i can..

the whole undercarraiged wont be chrome..
but red n black to match my theme.. no chrome what so eva..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks alot fellas. its way better to receive a compliment from someone who is doin the same thing that knows whats up with real low lows. looks like things are moving ahead for the both of you! :thumbsup: trophies collected this year will be well deserved.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 27 2009, 11:22 AM~14014347
> *im a post some pics of mine when i can..
> 
> the whole undercarraiged wont be chrome..
> ...


that sounds dope! its a scheme ive wanted to do for ever. glad someone is!! i know mosthated will be pumped to see one!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2007, 12:52 AM~9201820
> *I"m thinking about it and yes Noah my next ride will be elco I went and looked at one today it was a mess I didn't want to deal with
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 27 2009, 11:12 AM~14014254
> *thats right homie me and u gonna step it up in dis elco game in the 520 :biggrin:
> *


U know it!!!!!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 26 2009, 04:57 PM~14004994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick wit it!!! :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@May 27 2009, 12:59 PM~14015306
> *sick wit it!!! :0  :0
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

THIS LOOKS LIKE FUN!!!!! i wonder where the low lows are?????
either way, there is plenty of little videos to click on here. enjoy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhNv9zDa1ug&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6e78SUVe2g&feature=related


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 27 2009, 11:12 AM~14014254
> *thats right homie me and u gonna step it up in dis elco game in the 520 :biggrin:
> *


nice work homie keep up the good work lookin good


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 27 2009, 11:25 AM~14014373
> *that sounds dope! its a scheme ive wanted to do for ever. glad someone is!! i know mosthated will be pumped to see one!
> *


yea.. my frames almost done.. then time for paint...


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

IMG]http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp159/luisismael/Picture039.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

clean..


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@May 28 2009, 08:31 PM~14031659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice elco bro!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 27 2009, 12:25 PM~14014373
> *that sounds dope! its a scheme ive wanted to do for ever. glad someone is!! i know mosthated will be pumped to see one!
> *


My 59 is on the back burner until this is fixed   
I had a run of bad luck sunday may 24th I went to a picnic that is far from my house well I trailered the bike just to show it off. Well on the way home the tire blew out causing the bike to shake hard which broke the straps holding it down and it flew off the trailer at 75 mph and burst into flames. It sux watching something you love just burn and there is nothing you could do. But I'm gonna rebuild this exact same bike as long as the motor is fine and I'm gonna do it way better so this is a booster for me rather than a downer.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Ah man that does suck. Wonder what was going through your mind when you saw it fly off.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 29 2009, 05:44 AM~14034413
> *Ah man that does suck. Wonder what was going through your mind when you saw it fly off.
> *


bummed out thats it thinking awww fuck my bike is it ruined can I fix it you know


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2009, 02:36 AM~14034229
> *My 59 is on the back burner until this is fixed
> I had a run of bad luck sunday may 24th I went to a picnic that is far from my house well I trailered the bike just to show it off. Well on the way home the tire blew out causing the bike to shake hard which broke the straps holding it down and it flew off the trailer at 75 mph and burst into flames. It sux watching something you love just burn and there is nothing you could do. But I'm gonna rebuild this exact same bike as long as the motor is fine and I'm gonna do it way better so this is a booster for me rather than a downer.
> 
> ...


shit man! at least you were not on the thing. i feel bad for you man. i cant imagine how i would feel.
:angry:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

that sucks!


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2009, 02:36 AM~14034229
> *My 59 is on the back burner until this is fixed
> I had a run of bad luck sunday may 24th I went to a picnic that is far from my house well I trailered the bike just to show it off. Well on the way home the tire blew out causing the bike to shake hard which broke the straps holding it down and it flew off the trailer at 75 mph and burst into flames. It sux watching something you love just burn and there is nothing you could do. But I'm gonna rebuild this exact same bike as long as the motor is fine and I'm gonna do it way better so this is a booster for me rather than a downer.
> 
> ...


That sucks bro !


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

Got the homies firewall ready 4 piant!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 29 2009, 10:39 AM~14036878
> *Got the homies firewall ready 4 piant!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't worry guys I'll have her cherried out in no time and back on the road once I do a couple of things around the house :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2009, 04:27 PM~14040134
> *Don't worry guys I'll have her cherried out in no time and back on the road once I do a couple of things around the house :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats good 2 here!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 29 2009, 03:36 AM~14034229
> *My 59 is on the back burner until this is fixed
> I had a run of bad luck sunday may 24th I went to a picnic that is far from my house well I trailered the bike just to show it off. Well on the way home the tire blew out causing the bike to shake hard which broke the straps holding it down and it flew off the trailer at 75 mph and burst into flames. It sux watching something you love just burn and there is nothing you could do. But I'm gonna rebuild this exact same bike as long as the motor is fine and I'm gonna do it way better so this is a booster for me rather than a downer.
> 
> ...


THATS SUCKS BUT ALL THINGS HAPPEN FOR A REASON IN A GOOD WAY!  :tears: :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco+May 29 2009, 05:58 PM~14040323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

If anyone in the AZ needs bed trim 4 there elco got these 4 sale $250 no dents or dings perfect!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 29 2009, 10:39 AM~14036878
> *Got the homies firewall ready 4 piant!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good hey thats my shit :0


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 30 2009, 03:09 PM~14047535
> *looks good hey thats my shit :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now your Chris Rock homie


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK HOMIES I GOT A LS FRONT END AND DOORS FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A STOCK EL CAMINO FRONT END AND DOORS. AND I ALSO HAVE THE EXTRA LS MOLDINGS IM IN PHOENIX AZ NO SHIPPIN I ALSO HAVE THE FRONT GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 30 2009, 06:37 PM~14048622
> *OK HOMIES I GOT A LS FRONT END AND DOORS FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A STOCK EL CAMINO FRONT END AND DOORS. AND I ALSO HAVE THE EXTRA LS MOLDINGS  IM IN PHOENIX AZ NO SHIPPIN I ALSO HAVE THE FRONT GRILL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro what year u lookn 4 i have an 81 elco i just got also have 2 extra doors 2 extra fenders a radiator suport and a 83 header panel


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

shit i wish u were here in MIAMI i need all of it right now and i got what you need!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 31 2009, 12:13 AM~14050551
> *Hey bro what year u lookn 4 i have an 81 elco i just got also have 2 extra doors 2 extra fenders a radiator suport and a 83 header panel
> *


81 elco love that year leave it alone :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 31 2009, 08:45 AM~14052190
> *81 elco love that year leave it alone :biggrin:
> *


It is a good year 2 have bro !


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

blew the brains out in the elco


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

got the tonneau bolted on last night


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 31 2009, 01:24 PM~14053814
> *blew the brains out in the elco
> 
> *


Couldnt have done beter myself :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Is it best to sandblast my body or put that aircraft cleaner stuff on it? Sandblasting sounds like alot less work.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@May 31 2009, 03:38 PM~14054472
> *Is it best to sandblast my body or put that aircraft cleaner stuff on it? Sandblasting sounds like alot less work.
> *


Dont sand plast it use stripper!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 31 2009, 06:30 PM~14054757
> *Dont sand plast it use stripper!
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

frames all done.. time to paint it.. and start puttin shit back together..


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@May 31 2009, 06:37 PM~14055253
> *Thanks bro :thumbsup:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 31 2009, 08:12 PM~14056575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good cant wait to get mine painted (hopefully soon )


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@May 31 2009, 08:12 PM~14056575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 31 2009, 02:24 PM~14053814
> *blew the brains out in the elco
> 
> *


I had a clear one it was pretty nice. It popped straight up or just up in the front or just up in the back yo it hit switches :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@May 31 2009, 05:30 PM~14054757
> *Dont sand plast it use stripper!
> *


why not??


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@May 30 2009, 06:37 PM~14048622
> *OK HOMIES I GOT A LS FRONT END AND DOORS FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR A STOCK EL CAMINO FRONT END AND DOORS. AND I ALSO HAVE THE EXTRA LS MOLDINGS  IM IN PHOENIX AZ NO SHIPPIN I ALSO HAVE THE FRONT GRILL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 i got a 80 bumper


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 1 2009, 03:14 AM~14059199
> *why not??
> *


Sand plasting eats at the metal if u hold the blaster in one spot long enough it well eat a hole in a body if a car!


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@May 31 2009, 03:38 PM~14054472
> *Is it best to sandblast my body or put that aircraft cleaner stuff on it? Sandblasting sounds like alot less work.
> *


sand blast it if done right will be real happy with it and cleaner , the stripper is messy and a pain in the as----------- in door jams and every where els e that isent flat, good luck with your decision


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

SAND BLAST.. ILL RATHER SWEEP UP SAND THAN DEAL WITH MESSY BURNING STRIPPER..


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

ITS BETER 2 HAVE A MESS THAN A WEAK BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

My 81 elco


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@May 28 2009, 08:31 PM~14031659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

The guy whose gonna do it is a old skool hot rod, roadster. He loves dealing with old metal, that's all he works on. What's the difference in media blasting vs sand blasting. Seems like everyone has there own opinion. Ill get u guys some update pics soon on my project page. A lot of u guys have solid projects and I want 2 do it all right the first time. Throw out as much help as possible.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

whateva floats ya boat..


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jun 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14065432
> *The guy whose gonna do it is a old skool hot rod, roadster. He loves dealing with old metal, that's all he works on. What's the difference in media blasting vs sand blasting. Seems like everyone has there own opinion. Ill get u guys some update pics soon on my project page. A lot of u guys have solid projects and I want 2 do it all right the first time. Throw out as much help as possible.
> *


If he hkows what he is doin let him do his thing bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jun 1 2009, 09:13 PM~14066567
> *If he hkows what he is doin let him do his thing bro!
> *


I talked to him about it and he agreed wit u Skull. He said u can do it on some parts but others itll eat up the metal and warp it. I'll definitely get u guys some the progress pics.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 05:38 PM~14065562
> *whateva floats ya boat..
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jun 1 2009, 08:43 PM~14067720
> *I talked to him about it and he agreed wit u Skull. He said u can do it on some parts but others itll eat up the metal and warp it. I'll definitely get u guys some the progress pics.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 06:51 PM~14076095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jun 3 2009, 06:42 AM~14081190
> *ttt
> *


2


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 07:09 PM~14086876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING CLEAN!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 2 2009, 12:17 PM~14072335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jun 1 2009, 09:44 AM~14060574
> *Sand plasting eats at the metal if u hold the blaster in one spot long enough it well eat a hole in a body if a car!
> *


I figured you'd say that


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14089058
> *
> *


yep...the nice one. :biggrin:


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 4 2009, 02:12 AM~14091028
> *I figured you'd say that
> *


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dub4lac_@Jun 4 2009, 08:26 AM~14092443
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats crackn dawg!


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

just chillin  and you


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dub4lac_@Jun 4 2009, 04:16 PM~14096666
> *just chillin   and you
> *


SICK MAN! :barf:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jun 5 2009, 09:20 AM~14103456
> *SICK MAN! :barf:
> *


thats sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

U out on the streets yet Noah?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jun 5 2009, 11:38 AM~14104654
> *U out on the streets yet Noah?
> *


nawp. im almost thinking i might just wait to bring it out for vegas. too much stress tryin to meet these deadlines. hows yours coming along? do you have a project topic?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 5 2009, 01:46 PM~14104732
> *nawp. im almost thinking i might just wait to bring it out for vegas. too much stress tryin to meet these deadlines. hows yours coming along? do you have a project topic?
> *


Yeah i got a topic, i jux need to upload some pics. Laptop on the fritz. Jux using my phone for now.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jun 5 2009, 11:54 AM~14104798
> *Yeah i got a topic, i jux need to upload some pics. Laptop on the fritz. Jux using my phone for now.
> *


whats the name?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 07:09 PM~14086876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: nice idea but i think you should have chromed it instead


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 5 2009, 01:50 PM~14105655
> *:ugh:  nice idea but i think you should have chromed it instead
> *


99% of the time, chrome is better than paint but there is always that 1% that controls the situation. 
i think it looks good.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 27 2006, 12:15 PM~6835826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT KNOW BUT FOR SOME REASON THIS JUST LOOKS 99% NICER IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 5 2009, 02:02 PM~14105756
> *I DONT KNOW BUT FOR SOME REASON THIS JUST LOOKS 99% NICER IN MY OPINION :biggrin:
> *


agreed. 100%


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

you all have a cool one! but all stik with my diet coke! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jun 5 2009, 01:50 PM~14105655
> *:ugh:  nice idea but i think you should have chromed it instead
> *


my car doesnt have chrome..
i hate chrome...

not my style..


red and black all da way... only chrome my car gots is spinners and mirrors


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm posting these pics for SkullElco to show the spun Gold & Sivler Leafing I just did to his ride.


































Let him know what ya think!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

couple pix from the Super Chevy Show in Atlanta, Georgia today


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino's Style+Jun 6 2009, 05:30 PM~14113554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the red walls with that light cream color.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino's Style_@Jun 6 2009, 06:30 PM~14113554
> *I'm posting these pics for SkullElco to show the spun Gold & Sivler Leafing I just did to his ride.
> 
> 
> ...


the elco is coming out nice !


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

it did look nice


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 6 2009, 07:24 PM~14114209
> *it did look nice
> *


Still does bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 6 2009, 07:02 PM~14114059
> *the elco is coming out nice !
> *


Thank u ! Im goin 2 have him do the rims next bro!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

LOOKIN' GOOD FELLAS....


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTT*_


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@May 28 2009, 08:31 PM~14031659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

up


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dino's Style_@Jun 6 2009, 05:30 PM~14113554
> *I'm posting these pics for SkullElco to show the spun Gold & Sivler Leafing I just did to his ride.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: lookin good.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jun 8 2009, 09:05 AM~14125289
> *:0  :thumbsup: lookin good.
> *


Thanks bro my homie Dino does some good work!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino's Style_@Jun 6 2009, 05:30 PM~14113554
> *I'm posting these pics for SkullElco to show the spun Gold & Sivler Leafing I just did to his ride.
> 
> 
> ...


damm skull looking tight luv dis elco game :biggrin:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jun 8 2009, 12:23 PM~14127332
> *damm skull looking tight luv dis elco game  :biggrin:
> *


Yep can wait 2 c yours pianted dawg!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

nice elco! ^^^^ uffin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Got to take a break from work & take the elco out yesterday


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

powder coatin ... black and yandy red




















da lock up..


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOzJv-zo7Xc


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 16 2009, 04:09 PM~13907084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 8 2009, 04:59 PM~14129696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM ELCO LOOKING CLEAN !


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 8 2009, 09:27 PM~14133749
> *DAM ELCO LOOKING CLEAN !
> *


x2


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 07:16 PM~14131941
> *powder coatin ... black and yandy red
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn good! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY+Jun 8 2009, 04:21 PM~14129904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS..JUS TRYIN TO PLAY CATCH UP WITH YALL... :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jun 8 2009, 12:23 PM~14127332
> *damm skull looking tight luv dis elco game  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 9 2009, 12:07 PM~14139511
> *X2
> *


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 9 2009, 01:06 PM~14139504
> *THANKS FELLAS..JUS TRYIN TO PLAY CATCH UP WITH YALL... :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW HOW THAT IS! I DO THE SAME TOO! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 9 2009, 05:08 PM~14142542
> *I KNOW HOW THAT IS! I DO THE SAME TOO! LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    



I am having a 50th Anniversary for El Camino's gathering on June 27, 09, at The Riviera Supper Club in La Mesa, there's no fee I just love camino's and want to enjoy this opportunity to get all the camino's together for a day, I have a 1959 and have been thinking about have this 50th for the past five years, I hooked up with my friends at this restuarant, the bartender has a 1965 and he is helping me with the location, So bring your camino and have fun!
Thanks for responding and past the word, keep in touch!
Andre Trujillo


JUS POSTING FOR MY FELLOW ELCO RIDERS THAT WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 9 2009, 05:16 PM~14142612
> *
> I am having a 50th Anniversary for El Camino's gathering on June 27, 09, at The Riviera Supper Club in La Mesa, there's no fee I just love camino's and want to enjoy this opportunity to get all the camino's together for a day, I have a 1959 and have been thinking about have this 50th for the past five years, I hooked up with my friends at this restuarant, the bartender has a 1965 and he is helping me with the location, So bring your camino and have fun!
> Thanks for responding and past the word, keep in touch!
> ...


where exactly?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 8 2009, 04:59 PM~14129696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The elco looked good in person homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple of my elco pics I'll post the rest later this elco had the baddest paint job man hiddin murals like a mofo said it took like 10-12 years to paint


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: THAT SILVER ONE IS NICE!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14146294
> *where exactly?
> *



my bad fellas...SAN DIEGO,CA


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 12:54 AM~14147174
> *The elco looked good in person homie
> *


thanks dogg.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 10 2009, 02:14 PM~14151337
> *thanks dogg.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I'll post some pics of it tonight


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 9 2009, 06:16 PM~14142612
> *
> I am having a 50th Anniversary for El Camino's gathering on June 27, 09, at The Riviera Supper Club in La Mesa, there's no fee I just love camino's and want to enjoy this opportunity to get all the camino's together for a day, I have a 1959 and have been thinking about have this 50th for the past five years, I hooked up with my friends at this restuarant, the bartender has a 1965 and he is helping me with the location, So bring your camino and have fun!
> Thanks for responding and past the word, keep in touch!
> ...


DAM I KNOW I CAN'T MAKE IT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:11 AM~14158337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting dogg....you were on a mission way out here in cali!!bigg ups to you!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:14 AM~14158342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like tito puente on the timbales. i love that guy. got to see him before he died.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3308387


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:11 AM~14158337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 10:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAMINO IS OFF THE CHAIN......CAR LOOKS CLEAN........GIVE U BIG PROPS ON THE BLACK ON BLACK...TOUCH OF CLASS..AND DETAIL... :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont normally like the window tint but it works well with the combo goin on here. i likes.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:11 AM~14158337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUUUUCK!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jun 12 2009, 08:55 AM~14170406
> *nice
> *


thanks...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 12 2009, 09:23 AM~14170604
> *FUUUUCK!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 12 2009, 10:59 AM~14171361
> *BAD ASS!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 08:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

page 420 :420: uffin:


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 04:14 AM~14158342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There we go baby BORICUA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jun 11 2009, 10:35 AM~14160014
> *thanks for posting dogg....you were on a mission way out here in cali!!bigg ups to you!!!
> *


Just getting my carshow and party on bro :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 10:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam dats nice 1 bad ass owner


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

was wondering if anyone runs 20's on theres. and if they clear


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 13 2009, 04:38 PM~14181148
> *was  wondering if anyone runs 20's on theres. and if they clear
> *


I wouldn't see why they wouldn't what kind of look you going for like a low rod look?? If I were going for a baller look I guess I'd at least run 22s. I hope you meant that and not 520s :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i wanna run 20s or 22 heres a pic i know i need to lift it cause it slamed in the front


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Go 22s


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn what kind of lift would that require oh yeah is there way to tell if it a true ss or not


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i like them rims


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 15 2009, 03:04 PM~14197505
> *i like them rims
> *



you looking at the rims?? :0


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

it took me a while to see them lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

id fuck the dog shit outta them rims!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...




more of this one :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:14 AM~14158342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:13 AM~14158341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 11 2009, 03:11 AM~14158337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Jun 12 2009, 07:53 AM~14170006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2009, 11:22 PM~14146872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

i got an 80 front bumper if anyone is interested 80 plus shippin its urs


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Shaved license plate :cheesy:































photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 16 2009, 06:10 PM~14209959
> *Shaved license plate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


mine was shaved


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2009, 06:13 PM~14210512
> *mine was shaved
> *


yeah i seen pics that elco was clean.. didnt you sell it??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 15 2009, 04:04 PM~14197505
> *i like them rims
> *


on 22s


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 16 2009, 09:53 PM~14212447
> *yeah i seen pics that elco was clean.. didnt you sell it??
> *


Yeah I sold it in January


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 17 2009, 01:00 AM~14214442
> *Yeah I sold it in January
> *


Nice  Sucks to let it go?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

not really into big wheels but im feeling this one


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2009, 11:57 PM~14214437
> *on 22s
> 
> 
> ...


this ones nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jun 17 2009, 11:01 PM~14225013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 15 2009, 05:49 PM~14199432
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank you.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jun 17 2009, 11:01 PM~14225013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats clean!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jun 19 2009, 08:34 AM~14238014
> *:0 Thats clean!
> *


X2


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 17 2009, 09:21 AM~14216598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino's Style+Jun 6 2009, 04:30 PM~14113554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice elco, and I'd let her sit on my face


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jun 17 2009, 11:01 PM~14225013
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN ITS COMING ALONG NICE BRO YOU GUYS ARE LEAVING ME BEHIND I BETTER CATCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

KEEP THEM ELCO'S COMING GOOD WORK GOING ON OUT THERE! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Freakeone_@Jun 17 2009, 02:52 PM~14219874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jun 19 2009, 08:34 AM~14238014
> *:0 Thats clean!
> *


thanks ive been working real hard just need to cut and buff ..and put back together .. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn you guys are stepping it up in this mother fucker


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 06:55 PM~14243283
> *THATS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 19 2009, 06:47 PM~14243211
> *KEEP THEM ELCO'S COMING GOOD WORK GOING ON OUT THERE!  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 12:39 PM~14247940
> *Damn you guys are stepping it up in this mother fucker
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy Father's day to all them elco ryders with kids


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 20 2009, 11:56 PM~14251405
> *Happy Father's day to all them elco ryders with kids
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 21 2009, 12:56 AM~14251405
> *Happy Father's day to all them elco ryders with kids
> *



X3


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTMFT FOR THEM ELCO RIDERZ...*_


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy fathers day to all the dad's out there from me and my family


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

in tulsa today. did alot higher but here you go.


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jun 21 2009, 07:50 PM~14257377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 19 2009, 05:23 PM~14242557
> *I almost went with the shaved side window, but I did do the walk through, looks real nice
> nice elco, and I'd let her sit on my face
> *


Thanks dawg u got pics of urs?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jun 22 2009, 09:20 AM~14261812
> *Thanks dawg u got pics of urs?
> *


its nothing special right now, just a bunch of chrome parts on the floor and a shell that needs to be painted, your car does inspire me though. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Big Nick I jux got the streetstars dvd from Joey and its good work. Hopefully Homiez Only, Mn will be on the next one.


----------



## EVILCAMINO84 (Jun 23, 2009)

LUV THEM EL CAMINO'S


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 22 2009, 02:07 PM~14263596
> *its nothing special right now, just a bunch of chrome parts on the floor and a shell that needs to be painted, your car does inspire me though.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!!! :thumbsup: Cant wait 2 c it when ur done!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 21 2009, 12:28 AM~14251291
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


what you been up to big dog??


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

the homie allens ride. servin'm well.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 23 2009, 03:31 PM~14275361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 23 2009, 06:57 PM~14277259
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02+Jun 22 2009, 06:44 PM~14266990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 24 2009, 09:29 PM~14289010
> *i hope so too man, dan suppost to do some filming out there :0  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


you got a new vid nick?? Hit me up with the paypal info so I can get one :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

hello elcoholics :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 26 2009, 01:01 PM~14306988
> *hello elcoholics :wave:
> *


your telling me I found a clean 79 here and might buy it :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2009, 02:56 PM~14309244
> *your telling me I found a clean 79 here and might buy it :biggrin:
> *


you know i dont have one out yet bro, you know me better than that lol coming soon  :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 26 2009, 03:56 PM~14309244
> *your telling me I found a clean 79 here and might buy it :biggrin:
> *


"just do it"


see you in a couple weeks fool


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any one know what size rims these are this is what im lookin for for my daily  












or should i go with 13s


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jun 17 2009, 02:10 AM~14209959
> *Shaved license plate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i whant this light!!!!!!!
where i find? or i can make for my self??


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

09 sb lowrider


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 27 2009, 01:28 AM~14312779
> *any one know what size rims these are this is what im lookin for for my daily
> 
> 
> ...


13's fo sure.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jun 27 2009, 08:59 AM~14313862
> *13's fo sure.
> *


x2


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 27 2009, 08:26 AM~14313961
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

its just a daily..
still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:39 AM~14314825
> *its just a daily..
> still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

4 sale ...... $ 4,000 .. it runs good hydros work .... hit me up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Jun 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14314260
> *x3
> *


x13


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 26 2005, 05:42 PM~4280504
> *
> *


 :0 That tilt front end is sick dawg!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 01:39 PM~14314825
> *its just a daily..
> still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that
> 
> ...


U was serious about the no chrome I see. Looks good though homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jun 27 2009, 08:22 PM~14317672
> *U was serious about the no chrome I see. Looks good though homie
> *


yep.. only chrome i got are spinners and my mirrors... the interior gots more chrome than the exterior


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 08:56 PM~14317898
> *yep.. only chrome i got are spinners and my mirrors... the interior gots more chrome than the exterior
> *


looks good too holmes.


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jun 22 2009, 08:44 PM~14266990
> *Big Nick I jux got the streetstars dvd from Joey and its good work. Hopefully Homiez Only, Mn will be on the next one.
> *


what up bro


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 27 2009, 11:21 PM~14318094
> *looks good too holmes.
> *


It actually does, it's a nice different look. Nice to see somethin totally different from the norm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks fellas


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

wish I had a daily with a wrapped frame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

car shit needed it badly


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 28 2009, 01:01 AM~14319353
> *wish I had a daily with a wrapped frame
> *


i feel that. im gonna pick up an 78 monte today......i think. at least its the plan. we'll see.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 28 2009, 08:58 AM~14320190
> *i feel that. im gonna pick up an 78 monte today......i think. at least its the plan. we'll see.
> *


sike! it was a polished turd.  i need a whip baaaaad! id buy that elco up there ^^^if it wasnt in az


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 28 2009, 09:58 AM~14320190
> *i feel that. im gonna pick up an 78 monte today......i think. at least its the plan. we'll see.
> *


I thought your elco was almost done?? I need a ride because by the time I finish my 59 I'll be retiring


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 29 2009, 02:18 AM~14326339
> *I thought your elco was almost done?? I need a ride because by the time I finish my 59 I'll be retiring
> *


it is but i decided to just keep working on it over the winter into next years show season. im not gonna bring it out at all this year. the game is getting real thick with these elcos and i gotta hang  
i just want a decent daily to roll with juice, paint and rims. nuttin spesh.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14312779
> *any one know what size rims these are this is what im lookin for for my daily
> 
> 
> ...



13's all the way!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Jun 30 2009, 10:58 PM~14347320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice!


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14347523
> *looking nice!
> *


thankx homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Jul 1 2009, 03:54 AM~14348947
> *thankx homie
> *


I like the color


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Jun 30 2009, 09:58 PM~14347320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 1 2009, 03:57 AM~14348948
> *I like the color
> *


thankx bro im trying to sell it.


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

for sale 5500 all chrome A arms uppers n lower rearend axle sprins 3 pump set up pro hopper 6 13x7 candy green to match the car new interrior fiberglass dash n T tops.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Jul 1 2009, 09:20 PM~14357415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 29 2009, 12:09 PM~14328993
> *it is but i decided to just keep working on it over the winter into next years show season. im not gonna bring it out at all this year. the game is getting real thick with these elcos and i gotta hang
> i just want a decent daily to roll with juice, paint and rims. nuttin spesh.
> *


I looked at a one owner elco yesterday man it was pretty clean. It had a stock 350 in it and that bitch didn't even turn over it started right up. The guy told me he'd take $1,500 I thought that was a pretty good price I don't need another car but might scoop it up. I would of bought it on the spot but the title was so old it was an original and it needed a notary to sell it.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 2 2009, 01:59 AM~14359924
> *I looked at a one owner elco yesterday man it was pretty clean. It had a stock 350 in it and that bitch didn't even turn over it started right up. The guy told me he'd take $1,500 I thought that was a pretty good price I don't need another car but might scoop it up. I would of bought it on the spot but the title was so old it was an original and it needed a notary to sell it.
> *


id get that stamp if i were you....they got bucket-ass elcos out here going for bigger dollars than that. the cleanest and cheapest for that condition was 7G'S!!! id try to make some money or buy it and save it for a rainy day. theyre starting to act like theyre impalas. i guess they ARE an endangered species.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 2 2009, 09:09 AM~14361021
> *id get that stamp if i were you....they got bucket-ass elcos out here going for bigger dollars than that. the cleanest and cheapest for that condition was 7G'S!!! id try to make some money or buy it and save it for a rainy day. theyre starting to act like theyre impalas. i guess they ARE an endangered species.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR THE ELCO OWNERS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

check it out I'm the 2nd owner of this 79 elco. I just picked it up yesterday and man is it gonna make a good daily. I'm gonna throw a cd player in it and fix the a/c and maybe a scuff and shoot and just ride it.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 11:16 AM~14372012
> *check it out I'm the 2nd owner of this 79 elco. I just picked it up yesterday and man is it gonna make a good daily. I'm gonna throw a cd player in it and fix the a/c and maybe a scuff and shoot and just ride it.
> 
> 
> ...


nice come up....looks clean....


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 10:16 AM~14372012
> *check it out I'm the 2nd owner of this 79 elco. I just picked it up yesterday and man is it gonna make a good daily. I'm gonna throw a cd player in it and fix the a/c and maybe a scuff and shoot and just ride it.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice bro looks clean!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

the car is really clean it looks like nothing has ever been placed in the bed thats how clean it is it's just faded the paint that is. I took the side stick on molding off as well


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 11:16 AM~14372012
> *check it out I'm the 2nd owner of this 79 elco. I just picked it up yesterday and man is it gonna make a good daily. I'm gonna throw a cd player in it and fix the a/c and maybe a scuff and shoot and just ride it.
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Jul 3 2009, 04:41 PM~14374819
> *looks clean bro :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 12:16 PM~14372012
> *check it out I'm the 2nd owner of this 79 elco. I just picked it up yesterday and man is it gonna make a good daily. I'm gonna throw a cd player in it and fix the a/c and maybe a scuff and shoot and just ride it.
> 
> 
> ...


thats my dog!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 3 2009, 06:51 PM~14375323
> *thats my dog!!! :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


I took my buddy for a cruise the one that pressured me into buying it and now he's bugging me to buy it off me:biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTT HOMIEZ..*_


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14376167
> *I took my buddy for a cruise the one that pressured me into buying it and now he's bugging me to buy it off me:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: SELL THAT SHIT!!!!!




























JK. keep that shit!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 4 2009, 10:37 AM~14379298
> *:cheesy: SELL THAT SHIT!!!!!
> JK. keep that shit!
> *


just what I told him I said not for sale bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 06:14 PM~14387099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean ! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

AND without the murals....


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey anyone in here.. know A LOT about El Camino motors?


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 6 2009, 11:45 AM~14393093
> *Hey anyone in here.. know A LOT about El Camino motors?
> *


just ur basic 305 c.i...


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Im writing an article.. This guy put in a 350.. but gave me no other info.. hoping someone can help.. I have Larry from Colo.. trying..

But need a great motor guy to give me specific info


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Jul 6 2009, 11:56 AM~14393168
> *Im writing an article.. This guy put in a 350.. but gave me no other info.. hoping someone can help.. I have Larry from Colo.. trying..
> 
> But need a great motor guy to give me specific info
> *


  
5.7 v8 350 ci


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Jul 5 2009, 06:14 PM~14387099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


murals and 72 spoke d's


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 6 2009, 03:57 PM~14394628
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> murals and 72 spoke d's
> *


clean as always! alway good to look at!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 6 2009, 04:57 PM~14394628
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> murals and 72 spoke d's
> *


i gotta be honest...i like the other rims better. your ride was the one that really made me like the colored wheels. i use to hate those things!!!! now....love'm!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 6 2009, 05:08 PM~14395821
> *clean as always! alway good to look at!
> *


thanks bigg gato!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 6 2009, 07:50 PM~14397196
> *i gotta be honest...i like the other rims better. your ride was the one that really made me like the colored wheels. i use to hate those things!!!! now....love'm!!
> *


THEY COLORED RIMS AINT GONE DOGGY!!!JUS CHANGING THE GAME A BIT WITH HER NEW SHOES....THE 72'S ARE GOIN ON MY OTHER RIDE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 6 2009, 10:35 PM~14397712
> *THEY COLORED RIMS AINT GONE DOGGY!!!JUS CHANGING THE GAME A BIT WITH HER NEW SHOES....THE 72'S ARE GOIN ON MY OTHER RIDE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh, GREAT...you need to just calm down a little and give us other guys a chance at this shit!!! we _JUST_ got rid of most hated :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## mistahk (Nov 3, 2005)

here are pics of my elc's out here in the 808 states


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 6 2009, 11:55 PM~14399307
> *oh, GREAT...you need to just calm down a little and give us other guys a chance at this shit!!! we JUST got rid of most hated :uh: :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 05:57 AM~14400459
> *
> *


and dont even THINK about a come back!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistahk_@Jul 7 2009, 01:16 AM~14400143
> *here are pics of my elc's out here in the 808 states
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS JUST CLEAN ASS HELL WITH REAR SEATS AND ALL I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 6 2009, 10:55 PM~14399307
> *oh, GREAT...you need to just calm down a little and give us other guys a chance at this shit!!! we JUST got rid of most hated :uh: :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 7 2009, 03:57 AM~14400459
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistahk_@Jul 7 2009, 01:16 AM~14400143
> *here are pics of my elc's out here in the 808 states
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 7 2009, 09:42 AM~14401943
> *and dont even THINK about a come back!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to all elco s


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> KANDYMINO KLIQUE PNX


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> > KANDYMINO KLIQUE PNX
> 
> 
> is this one ever coming back?


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 6 2009, 11:55 PM~14399307
> *oh, GREAT...you need to just calm down a little and give us other guys a chance at this shit!!! we JUST got rid of most hated :uh: :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 7 2009, 10:42 AM~14401943
> *and dont even THINK about a come back!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


X2 LOL :rofl: :rofl: JK!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 7 2009, 08:52 PM~14406646
> *X2 LOL :rofl:  :rofl: JK!
> *


jk. i actually would LOVE to see another elco build from larry. you already know it would be a winner!!! and look at him now..just a few months out of the fam and right back in :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2009, 05:14 PM~14387099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT IS ONE BAD ASS ELCO*


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 7 2009, 09:49 PM~14407780
> *jk. i actually would LOVE to see another elco build from larry. you already know it would be a winner!!! and look at him now..just a few months out of the fam and right back in :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


same here!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 7 2009, 10:42 AM~14401943
> *and dont even THINK about a come back!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


you a fool dog :biggrin: I was hoping to trailer mine down there and you can buy it off me and then I'll put in the rest to buy MOST HATED :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistahk_@Jul 7 2009, 01:16 AM~14400143
> *here are pics of my elc's out here in the 808 states
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> > KANDYMINO KLIQUE PNX
> 
> 
> :0 :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> > KANDYMINO KLIQUE PNX
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2009, 04:43 AM~14409755
> *you a fool dog :biggrin: I was hoping to trailer mine down there and you can buy it off me and then I'll put in the rest to buy MOST HATED :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> *


that car is nice for sure. trade him your impala. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 8 2009, 02:19 PM~14413466
> *that car is nice for sure. trade him your impala. :biggrin:
> *


you told me to keep it so now I can't get rid of it :cheesy:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK FELLAS HERE IS SOME OF THE UNDIES GOING IN MY ELCO "LA COCHINA"


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Doing some copper hey?? Not bad I seen a 61 impala vert that was coppered out and it was badass. what color paint you going with??


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

THE COLOR ON MY TRANNY IN MY AVATAR THATS GOING IN MY ELCO TO LOL SEE IM KINDA CATCHING UP


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2009, 04:45 PM~14414447
> *you told me to keep it so now I can't get rid of it :cheesy:
> *


GOOD!  :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 8 2009, 05:01 PM~14414625
> *Doing some copper hey?? Not bad I seen a 61 impala vert that was coppered out and it was badass. what color paint you going with??
> *


yeah man. that could look real nice. that 61 is actually posted in this topic somewhere. i was goin to do all copper with my car intel i found that impala. because it looked great and i couldnt compete


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 8 2009, 06:44 PM~14416050
> *yeah man. that could look real nice. that 61 is actually posted in this topic somewhere. i was goin to do all copper with my car intel i found that impala. because it looked great and i couldnt compete
> *


I think the brown complimented that copper real good


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 9 2009, 12:43 AM~14420574
> *I think the brown complimented that copper real good
> *


ANY PICS OF THE 61??


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jul 7 2009, 08:57 PM~14407874
> *THAT IS ONE BAD ASS ELCO
> *


THANKS DOGGY!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 8 2009, 03:00 PM~14414614
> *OK FELLAS HERE IS SOME OF THE UNDIES GOING IN MY ELCO "LA COCHINA"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 11:59 AM~14422779
> *ANY PICS OF THE 61??
> *


let me see......


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 9 2009, 10:59 AM~14422779
> *ANY PICS OF THE 61??
> *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 10 2009, 09:49 AM~14433021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the copper look! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 10 2009, 08:49 AM~14433021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ugh... thats the one. i cant imagine what it looks like now. i thought id be the first.....nope!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mistahk_@Jul 6 2009, 10:16 PM~14400143
> *here are pics of my elc's out here in the 808 states
> 
> 
> ...


seen it on craigslist..looks good


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR MY ELCAMINO BROTHERS :biggrin: 
IM THINKING IM GONNA COPPER PLATE MY DRIVE SHAFT AND TRAILING ARMS WHAT DO YALL THINK AND CHROME MY REAR END


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 12 2009, 11:14 PM~14453076
> *TTT FOR MY ELCAMINO BROTHERS  :biggrin:
> IM THINKING IM GONNA COPPER PLATE MY DRIVE SHAFT AND TRAILING ARMS WHAT DO YALL THINK AND CHROME MY REAR END
> *


 go for it! i love the copper but i do think its pretty easy to make an awkward combo if not done right.......my opinion of course.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FOR SALE 1982 EL CAMINO DOORS WITH WINDOW CRANKS,MIRRORS AND INTERIOR PANELS (NO GLASS),BOTH FRONT FENDERS, COMPLETE HEADER PANEL WITH GRILL LIGHTS AND CHROME, ALSO FRONT BUMPER..... $550.......PERFER LOCAL PICKUP IF NOT BUYER PAYS SHIPPING


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

PUT SOME 13" WHEELS AND THIS WILL LOOK BETTER!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 10 2009, 07:49 AM~14433021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 13 2009, 08:29 PM~14463908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :nosad: :buttkick: NOT A FAN OF BIG WHEELS BUT TO EACH HIS OWN AND YES THROW SOME 13S ON THAT BITCH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 13 2009, 05:53 PM~14461317
> *go for it! i love the copper but i do think its pretty easy to make an awkward combo if not done right.......my opinion of course.
> *


Good to see you at the show man hope you make a safe return home


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 14 2009, 03:39 AM~14466480
> *Good to see you at the show man hope you make a safe return home
> *


you too man. too bad we didnt get to chill after the show but there is always vegas.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistahk_@Jul 7 2009, 01:16 AM~14400143
> *here are pics of my elc's out here in the 808 states
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: tell them who actually built this ride, you just did the paint n hydros :biggrin: 
cant wait my frame off is almost done homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 13 2009, 09:29 PM~14463908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jul 13 2009, 09:29 PM~14463908
> *
> 
> 
> ...






WOW AND ITS A CALI CAR 
:uh: :roflmao: :twak: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :rant: :buttkick: :guns: :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ON THIS LS CONVERSIONS HAS ANYONE DONE IT WITH THE QUARTER PANELS???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 14 2009, 08:58 AM~14467558
> *you too man. too bad we didnt get to chill after the show but there is always vegas.
> *


No doubt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 10 2009, 08:49 AM~14433021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

LS CONVERSION COMMING SAT!......


































































will post 87 ls when i chop it up! :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

FOR SALE LOCAL PICK UP OR PAY SHIPPING...



















ALL THAT I HAVE LEFT FENDER $100 AND BOTH DOORS NO GLASS $250

HEADER..BUMPER AND PASS FENDER SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

my headlights don't work fuck it's pissing me off. Does anybody know why I changed the headlight switch and still nothing. I went out one night and nothing. the next day during the hot sun they worked then that night nothing. Now they work then they started to turn off and on off and on so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 15 2009, 04:22 PM~14485424
> *my headlights don't work fuck it's pissing me off. Does anybody know why I changed the headlight switch and still nothing. I went out one night and nothing. the next day during the hot sun they worked then that night nothing. Now they work then they started to turn off and on off and on so any help would be appreciated.
> *


WELL TWO THINGS BRO MIGHT BE A SHORT OR LIKE MY ELCO IT WAS THE WIRE FROM THE STARTER TO THE FIRE WALL (INSIDE) IT USUALY BREAKS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jul 15 2009, 07:27 PM~14486601
> *WELL TWO THINGS BRO MIGHT BE A SHORT OR LIKE MY ELCO IT WAS THE WIRE FROM THE STARTER TO THE FIRE WALL (INSIDE) IT USUALY BREAKS
> *


it's just the headlights though not the car doesn't turn off on me it runs fine just the headlights are fucked


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2009, 01:48 AM~14490180
> *it's just the headlights though not the car doesn't turn off on me it runs fine just the headlights are fucked
> *



check the ground to the headlights that is bolted to the radiator support...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 16 2009, 12:12 PM~14493041
> *check the ground to the headlights that is bolted to the radiator support...
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is how we do it in cali;;big AL said it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 16 2009, 12:12 PM~14493041
> *check the ground to the headlights that is bolted to the radiator support...
> *


I checked em they look good to me Im gonna check that new switch I put in maybe I didn't press the plug in all the way


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2009, 04:02 PM~14495896
> *I checked em they look good to me Im gonna check that new switch I put in maybe I didn't press the plug in all the way
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 15 2009, 03:34 PM~14484208
> *FOR SALE LOCAL PICK UP OR PAY SHIPPING...
> 
> 
> ...




GET IT WHILE YOU CAN !


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 16 2009, 05:05 PM~14495926
> *
> *


well it turned out to be a bad switch and it was new but that doesn't mean nothing. I changed it out and good as new for now :biggrin: all I have to do now is to get my a/c blowing in high mode and I"ll have it made


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 12:27 PM~14511196
> *well it turned out to be a bad switch and it was new but that doesn't mean nothing. I changed it out and good as new for now :biggrin: all I have to do now is to get my a/c blowing in high mode and I"ll have it made
> *


glad youre back


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 18 2009, 12:27 PM~14511196
> *well it turned out to be a bad switch and it was new but that doesn't mean nothing. I changed it out and good as new for now :biggrin: all I have to do now is to get my a/c blowing in high mode and I"ll have it made
> *


Its jux a daily right :biggrin: u already sat the bar high. I think we need a lil more down time b4 we see another mosthated elco build. :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking for the chrome trim around the front and rear windows on an 87 El Camino . Post up if you got anything


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 18 2009, 06:34 PM~14513163
> *Looking for the chrome trim around the front and rear windows on an 87 El Camino . Post up if you got anything
> *


the 87s have black in the rear right? i might have some chrome...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jul 18 2009, 03:08 PM~14512341
> *Its jux a daily right :biggrin: u already sat the bar high. I think we need a lil more down time b4 we see another mosthated elco build.  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah just a daily your gonna see a MOST HATED 59 build before an elco build


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 19 2009, 11:17 AM~14517300
> *Yeah just a daily  your gonna see a MOST HATED 59 build before an elco build
> *


 :tears: shit you'll probably have the 59 and the other elco done before i finish mine.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 19 2009, 09:09 AM~14516673
> *the 87s have black in the rear right? i might have some chrome...
> *


Yeah they have the black i am looking for the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 16 2009, 01:48 AM~14490180
> *it's just the headlights though not the car doesn't turn off on me it runs fine just the headlights are fucked
> *


YEAH BRO SAME HERE MY ELCO RAN GREAT BUT NO HEADLITES THERES A WIRE FROM STARTER TOWARDS FIRE WALL AND THAT WIRE IS LIKE A FUSE WIRE WHEN IT BREAKS YOU GOT NO LITES BUT YOUR RADIO N TURN SIGNAL WORK IT FREAKED ME OUT I THOUGHT I WAS DRIVING CHRISTINE LOL


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need to get on my El Co and get it back on the road it has been sitting for about 7 months.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco+Jul 19 2009, 05:55 PM~14519136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some rear window chrome


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

more interesting pics


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Anybody know whats the w8 on chrome.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA THE PARTS CAR IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

































IT WILL BE SWAPED ON SATURDAY!
  

3 STACKS!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

TTMFT FOR THE ELCO'S


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 14 2009, 07:50 PM~14475657
> *ON THIS LS CONVERSIONS HAS ANYONE DONE IT WITH THE QUARTER PANELS???
> *


 yes,  by changing the elco rear lower quarters it does put the finihing touch on the conversion well worth it just use the patch panels out of monte carlo doors goodluck


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 20 2009, 06:33 PM~14530597
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA THE PARTS CAR IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



   

HOWS THE PAPERWORK ON THAT LS???.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

1987 Titled........Legal ! but thanks for asking....no one wanted to sell me parts so i just bought a whole car im going to use everything even the quarters... :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 22 2009, 06:50 PM~14553814
> *1987 Titled........Legal ! but thanks for asking....no one wanted to sell me parts so i just bought a whole car im going to use everything even the quarters... :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


put your elco front end on it and make it a conversion the opposite way :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

I COULD HAVE BUT I ALREADY SOLD THE ELCO PARTS!.....ALL I GOT LEFT ARE THE ELCO DOORS AND DRIVER FENDER THE REST IS GONE! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 22 2009, 05:50 PM~14553814
> *1987 Titled........Legal ! but thanks for asking....no one wanted to sell me parts so i just bought a whole car im going to use everything even the quarters... :biggrin:  uffin:
> *



aint sweatin that doggy....i jus wanna know if you wanna get rid of the rest of it with the title.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIFTELCO (Jul 24, 2009)

EL CAMINO FOR SALE SEND PM IF INTERESTED OR HAVE A TRADE


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up my elco family ???  :wave: :wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 24 2009, 12:34 AM~14566862
> * was up my elco family ???   :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup g? you sell that thing yet?


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 23 2009, 03:36 PM~14562242
> *aint sweatin that doggy....i jus wanna know if you wanna get rid of the rest of it with the title.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH :biggrin: your on the otherside of the country! lol its going to the chop shop but i will have 2 very important parts left over......  if ya smell me


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THE 87 CONVERSION IS HERE......MORE TO COME AFTER!  
QUARTERS ARE NEXT!


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 24 2009, 10:56 AM~14570400
> *sup g? you sell that thing yet?
> *


ya i sold it like 2or3 days later in town at the swap meet 4 gs ..fuck it its gone   ...hows the cutty ??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jul 25 2009, 07:02 PM~14580616
> *ya i sold it like 2or3 days later in town at the swap meet 4 gs ..fuck it its gone     ...hows the cutty ??
> *


good. glad it wasnt a hassle. the cut is alot of little work all over the place but it was expected. cleanest street car in my city though for sure.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 25 2009, 06:35 PM~14580797
> *good. glad it wasnt a hassle. the cut is alot of little work all over the place but it was expected. cleanest street car in my city though for sure.
> *


Glad your happy with it share some pics with me if you do any changes


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE EL CO FAMILY!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 14 2009, 07:50 PM~14475657
> *ON THIS LS CONVERSIONS HAS ANYONE DONE IT WITH THE QUARTER PANELS???
> *


i never herd of that b4 .... i didnt kno you could do that


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

WTF !!!!!


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 26 2009, 11:24 AM~14585389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone save the thread......


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 25 2009, 05:53 PM~14580590
> *THE 87 CONVERSION IS HERE......MORE TO COME AFTER!
> QUARTERS ARE NEXT!
> 
> ...


Nice job Dre, keep posting them pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 26 2009, 01:24 PM~14585389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: Owner needs to be slapped


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jul 26 2009, 03:50 PM~14586787
> *:werd: Owner needs to be slapped
> *


I Agree....
Hopefully i will be able to post pics of my el camino in a more complete stage soon


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

thats almost as bad as the el co's with this...


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jul 26 2009, 08:51 AM~14584132
> *i never herd of that b4 .... i didnt kno you could do that
> *


hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jul 26 2009, 04:48 PM~14586772
> *Nice job Dre, keep posting them pics.
> *


thanks man more to come real quick :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Jul 26 2009, 04:50 PM~14586787
> *:werd: Owner needs to be slapped
> *


"BITCH SLAPPED"


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








MY NEW BUMPER KIT


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 25 2009, 04:53 PM~14580590
> *THE 87 CONVERSION IS HERE......MORE TO COME AFTER!
> QUARTERS ARE NEXT!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 09:43 PM~14589654
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gotta get me one of those.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 09:43 PM~14589654
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


me to where u get that at :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 10 2009, 01:01 AM~14147199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 25 2009, 11:53 PM~14582371
> *Glad your happy with it share some pics with me if you do any changes
> *


OH FA SHO!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

EVERY ELCO NEEDS A BUMPER KIT LIKE THAT ONE!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 09:43 PM~14589654
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14589654
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> TTT FOR THE EL CO FAMILY!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOO SNAP!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> > TTT FOR THE EL CO FAMILY!
> >
> > OOOO SNAP!!
> 
> ...


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 27 2009, 11:47 PM~14601747
> *thats tight! grand national t type....?
> *


its called The Grand Camino. it was some protoype drag car made by GM. they basically took the interior, engine and front end of a grandnational and threw it in an elco.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jul 28 2009, 05:01 PM~14607052
> *its called The Grand Camino. it was some protoype drag car made by GM. they basically took the interior, engine and front end of a grandnational and threw it in an elco.
> *


im diggin it!! love all the black.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 28 2009, 07:28 PM~14609024
> *im diggin it!! love all the black.
> *


just needs some black 13s :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2009, 03:27 AM~14613238
> *just needs some black 13s :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Jo 64 SS_@Jul 27 2009, 12:53 PM~14593205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sold on the little to no chrome idea. This looks cold


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2009, 05:27 AM~14613238
> *just needs some black 13s :biggrin:
> *


that and get rid of those little side vents. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 29 2009, 09:37 AM~14614602
> *that and get rid of those little side vents. :thumbsdown:
> *


Those make it go faster didn't you know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2009, 04:36 AM~14624696
> *Those make it go faster didn't you know
> *


i know but i woulda settled for the dice in the mirror. thats like TEN horses alone!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 25 2009, 05:53 PM~14580590
> *THE 87 CONVERSION IS HERE......MORE TO COME AFTER!
> QUARTERS ARE NEXT!
> 
> ...


finish that shit already so I can have something to drive :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Im diggen thoes Old school Elcos :thumbsup: 




*


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Jul 1 2009, 09:20 PM~14357415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Jul 26 2009, 08:51 AM~14584132
> *i never herd of that b4 .... i didnt kno you could do that
> *


 :0 uffin: uffin: uffin: maybe!!!


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 25 2009, 05:53 PM~14580590
> *THE 87 CONVERSION IS HERE......MORE TO COME AFTER!
> QUARTERS ARE NEXT!
> 
> ...


Hmm i think i know that guy with the punisher shirt :420:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Aug 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14648416
> *Hmm i think i know that guy with the punisher shirt  :420:
> *


SI ESE TIPO UN COMEPINGA!

:biggrin:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_Punisher_@Aug 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14648416
> *Hmm i think i know that guy with the punisher shirt  :420:
> *


SI ESE TIPO UN COMEPINGA!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Jul 25 2009, 07:53 PM~14580590
> *THE 87 CONVERSION IS HERE......MORE TO COME AFTER!
> QUARTERS ARE NEXT!
> 
> ...


FUCKIN PROPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

THANKS JUST REPPIN MY FAM


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 10:00 PM~14649102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A couple in progress pics.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Finally did some work on mine yesterday.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 2 2009, 10:56 AM~14651271
> *THANKS JUST REPPIN MY FAM
> *


  I cant wait to see her out in the streets homie


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT ALL EL CO OUT THERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn fuckers threw a rock through my windshield I guess they got a car up the street too.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 26 2009, 11:24 AM~14585389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a extra set of tail lights they wana sell? pm me if you do mine got broke out & i need some bad


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 01:36 PM~14652826
> *damn fuckers threw a rock through my windshield I guess they got a car up the street too.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bro i hate hatters


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 2 2009, 04:29 PM~14653383
> *Sorry to hear that bro i hate hatters
> *


It's all good I'll be rolling soon I'm on the phone with my homie about a windshield right now


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

fuck the haters!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 2 2009, 05:23 PM~14653676
> *fuck the haters!
> *


The cops knocked on my door at 5:58 am and when I answered they said we got haters out here :cheesy: They got a total of 16 cars and stole a truck that is still not recovered. This is a town of 7,000 people and is not a suburb either.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:machinegun: em all !


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

tail lights $40,00 u pay for shipping;;


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 2 2009, 12:31 PM~14652170
> *Finally did some work on mine yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...



I plan on doing that to my dash but I was just going to use fleece. Spray on some 3m glue and lay down the fleece and then the resin, not fiberglass matt. Either way would work. I just dont want to be all itchy when sanding.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
FIBERGLASS DASHES ARE THE SHIT LOOKS GOOD AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 06:56 PM~14653859
> *The cops knocked on my door at 5:58 am and when I answered they said we got haters out here :cheesy: They got a total of 16 cars and stole a truck that is still not recovered. This is a town of 7,000 people and is not a suburb either.
> *


WERE THEY TALKING ABOUT THEMSELVES :0 

its a bummer when you have to go backwards.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP MY ELCO BROTHERS


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 4 2009, 01:11 PM~14672604
> *TO THE TOP MY ELCO BROTHERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fuck the haters


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

just picked this up to build 4 my son trading work for reinforcing 73 caprice frame


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

just finished my members elco yesterday before and after pics

















































































motor dash and interior was done 3 yrs ago


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 5 2009, 03:28 PM~14686100
> *just finished my members elco yesterday before and after pics
> 
> 
> ...


just need to finish cleaning and put on the real 88 spoke daytons and should be done


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 5 2009, 05:31 PM~14686119
> *just need to finish cleaning and put on the real 88 spoke daytons and should be done
> *


That looks real good but what car had the tuned port in it??


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2009, 03:51 PM~14686307
> *That looks real good but what car had the tuned port in it??
> *


anther 1 its a 79 might update clip depends on ferdia


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

FROM WHITTIER BACK TO S.D ON 13'S... :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 5 2009, 04:17 PM~14685993
> *just picked this up to build 4 my son trading work for reinforcing 73 caprice frame
> 
> 
> ...



WASSUP ART???


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 5 2009, 07:08 PM~14687083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 5 2009, 04:28 PM~14686100
> *just finished my members elco yesterday before and after pics
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2009, 12:11 PM~14682336
> *fuck the haters
> 
> 
> ...


that was quick. :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 5 2009, 04:16 PM~14685977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 5 2009, 09:10 PM~14688454
> *that was quick. :0
> *


broken sunday morning fixed tuesday, I had to get back on the road to show folks they're not slowing me down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

throwback


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 6 2009, 11:27 PM~14700398
> *throwback
> 
> 
> ...


That was & still is a bad MOFO!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 7 2009, 12:55 PM~14703718
> *That was & still is a bad MOFO!!
> *


It's for sale again the guy who bought it off me called me and said he was going through hard times and was asking my advice on some stuff.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Today :biggrin: Hopefully painting it soon and getting some pinstriping done


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Aug 7 2009, 06:41 PM~14707505
> *Today :biggrin: Hopefully painting it soon and getting some pinstriping done
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*On the look out for 83 and up elco header panel complete, anyone got one*


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 7 2009, 11:58 PM~14709424
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You get that tonneau cover yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 5 2009, 04:28 PM~14686100
> *just finished my members elco yesterday before and after pics
> 
> 
> ...


sick i like it


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 6 2009, 10:27 PM~14700398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No luck yet Dogg


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Taking offers on this 1960


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 9 2009, 02:26 AM~14715533
> *Memories huh Bro   :biggrin:
> 
> *


a couple but I don't regret selling it


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OldSchoolEnter_@Aug 9 2009, 01:57 PM~14717705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put some 13s on that.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

heres some more pics of my elco. soon as i get some money ima start with the interior. already got some daytons from my uncle. and no those are not the daytons on the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 9 2009, 02:35 PM~14718259
> *a couple but I don't regret selling it
> *


That's cool..Are you going to hook up the new Elky?


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

JUST A PEAK OF THE NEW STUFF ON 79 ELCHINGON


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

nice elco. really likin those cadillac tail lights. i havent seen alotta people do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 9 2009, 11:48 AM~14717074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 8 2009, 09:58 AM~14711239
> *sick i like it
> *


thanks


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14687113
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHAT UP TINY*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 5 2009, 06:44 PM~14688151
> *GOOD JOB
> *


THANKS


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 10 2009, 05:34 PM~14729536
> *JUST A PEAK OF THE NEW STUFF ON 79 ELCHINGON
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FULL SHOW ELCO


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 10 2009, 06:34 PM~14729536
> *JUST A PEAK OF THE NEW STUFF ON 79 ELCHINGON
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKING REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Aug 11 2009, 06:24 AM~14733572
> *nice elco. really likin those cadillac tail lights. i havent seen alotta people do it. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 11 2009, 06:10 PM~14739296
> *THATS LOOKING REAL GOOD :biggrin:
> *


thanks!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 11 2009, 04:29 PM~14738210
> *NICE FULL SHOW ELCO
> *


thanks!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 10 2009, 02:47 PM~14726655
> *That's cool..Are you going to hook up the new Elky?
> *


I might throw a paint job on it, for now it's a daily. I'm gonna concentrate on my 59.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 12 2009, 09:23 AM~14746445
> *I might throw a paint job on it, for now it's a daily. I'm gonna concentrate on my 59.
> *


That's cool bro...I should really be focused on my '59 too but you know how it goes! :cheesy:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

What kind of aftermarket headers are you using on your elco. I hear people having problems of the header hitting the steering shaft and/or the motor mounts.


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Aug 13 2009, 12:06 AM~14753933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had some dyno max ceramic coated headers and they were the shorties


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

WAS UP ELCO RIDERS JUST WANT TO GET A ROLL CALL FOR VEGAS! WHOS ALL GOING AND SHOWING THERE ELCOS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 14 2009, 05:35 PM~14772374
> *WAS UP ELCO RIDERS JUST WANT TO GET A ROLL CALL FOR VEGAS! WHOS ALL GOING AND SHOWING THERE ELCOS?
> *


I"m gonna show my green one :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> I hear ya
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2009, 05:50 PM~14772495
> *I"m gonna show my green one :cheesy:
> *


THAT CLEAN ONE YOU JUST GOT? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 14 2009, 06:35 PM~14772374
> *WAS UP ELCO RIDERS JUST WANT TO GET A ROLL CALL FOR VEGAS! WHOS ALL GOING AND SHOWING THERE ELCOS?
> *


IM GOIN BUT NO CAR.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldSchoolEnter_@Aug 9 2009, 02:56 PM~14717698
> *Taking offers on this 1960
> 
> 
> ...


whats the ticket????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its gettin there..
One pump no batteries






























































Kiss my black ass.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my el co bros.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for elco ridahz


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

paints getting started this weekend...finally!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Aug 18 2009, 10:17 AM~14802943
> *paints getting started this weekend...finally!
> *


yeah right. :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Aug 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14720287
> *heres some more pics of my elco. soon as i get some money ima start with the interior. already got some daytons from my uncle. and no those are not the daytons on the car.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


i digging those tinted headlights


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 14 2009, 04:35 PM~14772374
> *WAS UP ELCO RIDERS JUST WANT TO GET A ROLL CALL FOR VEGAS! WHOS ALL GOING AND SHOWING THERE ELCOS?
> *



IM GONNA TRY TO FINISH MINE FOR IT, BUT IF NOT ILL BUST OUT IN MARCH HERE IN PHOENIX IF THERE EVEN WILL BE A SHOW WICH I HOPE THERE IS :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Aug 18 2009, 12:43 PM~14804401
> *yeah right. :cheesy:
> *


X200,000,000


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD EVERYONE!!!I JUS PICKED THIS UP YESTERDAY....FOR SALE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

Phantom Sightings Fiesta
featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider

August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
Phoenix Museum Central and Mcdowell

In conjunction with Phantom Sightings: Art After The Chicano Movement, this very unique event will feature the works of Lowrider artists from the Southwest. It also includes a special dedication of the Official Lowrider Hall Of Fame pictorial and some of the hottest Lowrider cars and bikes to hit the show floor.

From noon to 4pm, activities will be focused inside where families can explore galleries filled with Latino and Chicano inspired art or maybe roll up their sleeves and try their hand at a printmaking workshop. Masks and music are provided by Zarco Guerrero.

As evening approaches almost 100 Lowrider cars and bikes will be on display throughout the Museum grounds. The fiesta style atmosphere will be family-friendly featuring live music from five Latino bands and DJs, breakdancing, late access to the galleries, live artist demonstrations, sumptuous food, drinks and more.

Admission FREE for car show. Other activities available at General Admission rates.
Check back regularly for updates.

Brought to you by Phoenix Art Museum, Phoenix New Times, MotorSport Showcase, La Campesina, Prensa Hispana, Honest Ade Tea, Ear Candy, Lowrider Magazine.
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 14 2009, 09:37 PM~14773989
> *THAT CLEAN ONE YOU JUST GOT?  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> Phantom Sightings Fiesta
> featuring Low & Slow: The Art of The Lowrider
> 
> August 22, 2009, 5 PM to Midnight
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
cant wait !! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 19 2009, 06:03 PM~14821595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 19 2009, 10:15 PM~14823830
> *:0
> *



X2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 20 2009, 07:41 AM~14826301
> *X2
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 19 2009, 07:03 PM~14821595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this fuckin car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup Yup it's clean


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

WELL HERE IS ANOTHER PIC.








ALMOST THERE JUST NEED TO GET MOTOR RUNIN AND HYDROS. ALSO A COUPLE OTHER THINGS. :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Aug 21 2009, 12:23 PM~14840018
> *WELL HERE IS ANOTHER PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Aug 21 2009, 11:23 AM~14840018
> *WELL HERE IS ANOTHER PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 9 2009, 11:48 AM~14717074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Aug 22 2009, 08:37 PM~14850499
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Looks good in those pics man


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 8 2009, 10:58 AM~14711239
> *sick i like it
> *


thanks homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

lux slc


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely+Aug 18 2009, 08:27 PM~14809523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! glad to see you still have it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Aug 23 2009, 10:10 PM~14859356
> *im in the same boat.
> nice!! glad to see you still have it.
> *


any updates on your ride??The elco that is


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

hers the pics with 13's, wheelwall moldings and painted inside the wheelwalls

























and him driving it back home


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Aug 21 2009, 12:23 PM~14840018
> *WELL HERE IS ANOTHER PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 24 2009, 02:08 PM~14865252
> *hers the pics with 13's, wheelwall moldings and painted inside the wheelwalls
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD CLEAN ELCO!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 24 2009, 10:27 PM~14871492
> *GOOD CLEAN ELCO!
> *


thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

LOTS OF ELCOS LOOKIN GOOD ! KEEP IT UP FELLOW ELCOS.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I am getting my El Camino ready for paint and i am having a real hard time choosing the color , I have it narrowed to Sunburst orange (top pic) or gold rush mica(bttm pic ) anyone have any suggestions please post them up .. The interior is bone vinyl with chocolate suede


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 25 2009, 07:15 PM~14880291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DO THE GOLD BRO IT WILL LOOK GOOD WITH BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 25 2009, 08:15 PM~14880291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have no clue


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 23 2009, 11:33 PM~14859699
> *any updates on your ride??The elco that is
> *


nothing right now. been pretty steady workin on the cutlass. so many things were/ are fucked up on it. its like a team of monkeys put it together.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 25 2009, 09:15 PM~14880291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


honestly, i wouldnt do either with that interior combo. id do a brown to match the inside. ive learned the hard way and its not cheap. just my opinion man.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 25 2009, 06:15 PM~14880291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do the orange with the top candy orange i think it wouid go with the brown inside or u can go with tan on the inside good luck with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input , Looks like we will be using the SunBurst Orange color with a LIL extra flake :biggrin: , The car will be heading to paint next thursday hopefully have it back in a couple weeks . I am going to start on the hydraulics rack and setup during the next two weeks . Then OFF to VEGAS !!! ( got my pre reg back :biggrin: )


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 26 2009, 07:55 PM~14891519
> *Thanks for the input , Looks like we will be using the SunBurst Orange color with a LIL extra flake  :biggrin: , The car will be heading to paint next thursday hopefully have it back in a couple weeks  . I am going to start on the hydraulics rack and setup during the next two weeks . Then OFF to VEGAS !!! ( got my pre reg back :biggrin: )
> *


good CHOICE!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks , hopefully start showing at local PHX shows soon enough . I so miss driving it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Aug 26 2009, 09:52 AM~14885613
> *nothing right now. been pretty steady workin on the cutlass. so many things were/ are fucked up on it. its like a team of monkeys put it together.
> *


You a fool doggie :roflmao:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

the prez of our lux chapter out here in salt lake


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's my Blue Monster (thats what my kids call her)


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

my elco getting the base sprayed for the candy :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Aug 28 2009, 01:01 AM~14906199
> * my elco getting the base sprayed for the candy :biggrin:
> *



your project is moving along! :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 5 2009, 06:08 PM~14687083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Aug 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14906183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks like my old elco :0 "Nice"


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 24 2009, 01:08 PM~14865252
> *hers the pics with 13's, wheelwall moldings and painted inside the wheelwalls
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Aug 27 2009, 11:58 PM~14906183
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT UP FLEX YOUR ELCO LOOKING CLEAN HOMEBOY :biggrin: ONE DAY ILL BE THERE TO I HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Aug 31 2009, 03:37 PM~14938594
> *WHAT UP FLEX YOUR ELCO LOOKING CLEAN HOMEBOY :biggrin:  ONE DAY ILL BE THERE TO I HOPE :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro. I know u will :thumbsup:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

>


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Sep 1 2009, 05:39 AM~14945391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that blue and gray one is clean


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Sep 1 2009, 04:39 AM~14945391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*818 ELCO!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 28 2009, 10:23 PM~14916666
> *Damn that looks like my old elco :0  "Nice"
> *


IT IS!! :0 
I remember when I put that bowtie on the grill when it was mine!!! :biggrin: 

Hey Flex, got any other pics of the elco?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 4 2009, 11:48 PM~14986568
> *IT IS!! :0
> I remember when I put that bowtie on the grill when it was mine!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2009, 11:49 PM~14986929
> *:0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 28 2009, 10:23 PM~14916666
> *Damn that looks like my old elco :0  "Nice"
> *


WUP Alex, I haven't been on LIL for a while. Have you posted any pics of your new elco?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 5 2009, 07:08 AM~14987540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like vids of rides in motion


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife+Sep 4 2009, 09:48 PM~14986568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supp Tony,it's getting painted right now bro,but it should be done soon :biggrin:


----------



## ISH SUCCESS 2010 (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 27 2009, 12:19 AM~14894759
> *You a fool doggie :roflmao:
> *


BAD ASS EL CO HOMIE I HAVE A 79 WORKING ON IT LUV THE PAINT JOB.........SUCCESS C.C FROM CENTRAL FLORIDA SHOWING SOME RESPECT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Sep 1 2009, 11:34 PM~14954877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jeez lco4sho...that thing still around?


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 4 2009, 10:48 PM~14986568
> *IT IS!! :0
> I remember when I put that bowtie on the grill when it was mine!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Naw bro thats all I have.It pretty much looks the same.I put 5.20's on it,gonna have it pinstriped.Love it though :biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A TUNEL COVER ANYBODY GOT ONE FOR SALE??


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Aug 21 2009, 01:23 PM~14840018
> *WELL HERE IS ANOTHER PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


nice choice of color


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

http://







tinypic.com/r/2vrvf9h/3this color is nice homie


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>FOR SALE, 82 EL CAMINO, 350 MOTOR, HOLLY INTAKE AND CARB, DUAL FLOWS, SALVAGE TITTLE DO TO THEFT FROM PREVIOUS OWNER, NOT CURRENTLY REGISTERED....$$2200 OBO 619-279-2481, OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]</span>


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 7 2009, 10:39 PM~15009535
> *
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Sep 7 2009, 07:28 PM~15008431
> *nice choice of color
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Sep 7 2009, 07:33 PM~15008492
> *http://
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy79elco_@Sep 7 2009, 07:34 PM~15008512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Sep 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15000976
> *Naw bro thats all I have.It pretty much looks the same.I put 5.20's on it,gonna have it pinstriped.Love it though :biggrin:
> *


I noticed the 5.20's in the pic, it looks good! Post some pics as soon as you get it stripped. That's one thing that I wanted to do to it but never got around to it.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@Sep 7 2009, 08:31 PM~15009440
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>FOR SALE, 82 EL CAMINO, 350 MOTOR, HOLLY INTAKE AND CARB, DUAL FLOWS, SALVAGE TITTLE DO TO THEFT FROM PREVIOUS OWNER, NOT CURRENTLY REGISTERED....$$2200 OBO 619-279-2481, OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected]</span>
> 
> 
> ...


how many miles on the motor?


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bung_@Sep 6 2009, 12:59 PM~14996807
> *jeez lco4sho...that thing still around?
> *


Yep bringing it back and making some changes to it. :biggrin:


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

ACORDING TO THE PREVIOUS OWNER ITS A CRATE MOTOR WITH LESS THAN 200 MILES, AND I BELIVE HIM CAUSE ITS STRONG, DOES DONUTS LIKE NOTHING!!


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

it was a sad day for the elco fellas......
:tears: 


















:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
i was in the middle of class when my friend came up to me scared shitless and told me my car got broken into, a group of us went out there and this is what i found......


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 9 2009, 09:19 PM~15033927
> *it was a sad day for the elco fellas......
> :tears:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...


Fucking theives hopefully they get dealt with !!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;man u sure got luckey could have been worst;;;;;


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

yea im glad i put that steering wheel lock on, otherwise would've been bye bye elco....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 9 2009, 10:19 PM~15033927
> *it was a sad day for the elco fellas......
> :tears:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...


Thats jacked up homie I had my windshield broken out about a month ago lucky they were just vandalizing and not stealing shit. With that said fellas I think I'm gonna put my elco up for sale and concetrate on my 59 with that said if I do this will be my last elco I ever own I think :biggrin: b ut I think if I buy another car it's gonna be 60s and down possibly stay in the 50s


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 9 2009, 09:19 PM~15033927
> *it was a sad day for the elco fellas......
> :tears:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...



FUCK THOSE PUNKS AT LEAST YOU STILL HAVE THE CAR AND THEY DIDNT SCRATCH IT :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 11:10 AM~15038706
> *FUCK THOSE PUNKS AT LEAST YOU STILL HAVE THE CAR  AND THEY DIDNT SCRATCH IT  :biggrin:
> *


i got a couple tiny chips from the broken glass, but insurance is gunna pay for everything so im not too upset about it. but i think from now on im not gunna be using the elco for a daily.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 10 2009, 12:14 PM~15038738
> *i got a couple tiny chips from the broken glass, but insurance is gunna pay for everything so im not too upset about it. but i think from now on im not gunna be using the elco for a daily.
> *


that sux that you have to quit using it as a daily because people can't keep their hands to themselves :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 9 2009, 08:19 PM~15033927
> *it was a sad day for the elco fellas......
> :tears:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...


That sucks bro,just remember,Karma is a mother fucker!!! :angry: They'll get their pay back!!!


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OK ELCO BROTHERS I THREW A COAT OF PAINT ON MY FIRE WALL TODAY TO GET SOMETHING GOING ON IT 

THE COLOR IS CALLED ISMEER BLUE FROM VOLKSWAGEN 

SILVER BASECOAT 









AND A COUPLE OF COATS OF ISMEER BLUE


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I STILL GOTTA COLOR SAND AND BUFF SO WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 9 2009, 09:19 PM~15033927
> *it was a sad day for the elco fellas......
> :tears:
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> ...


Thats fuckdup.. seeing this is makin me buy an alarm for my elco  Too many jealous fuckers out there now a days


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 03:11 PM~15041426
> *OK ELCO BROTHERS I THREW A COAT OF PAINT ON MY FIRE WALL TODAY TO GET SOMETHING GOING ON IT
> 
> THE COLOR IS CALLED ISMEER BLUE FROM VOLKSWAGEN
> ...


I like the color , wish i had the time to tear mine all the way down .. Family will be bigger in jan. so i am not sure how long i will keep the el camino gonna have to find something for the four of us to cruise in


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 03:11 PM~15041426
> *OK ELCO BROTHERS I THREW A COAT OF PAINT ON MY FIRE WALL TODAY TO GET SOMETHING GOING ON IT
> 
> THE COLOR IS CALLED ISMEER BLUE FROM VOLKSWAGEN
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

sup yall hey just want sum adivce on sum things to do to make a elco stand out from others and sum things not to do that are a big no no with buildin one of theses. see if yall can help me out thinkin of buildin one sumtime soon and want some advice


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 10 2009, 11:35 AM~15038964
> *that sux that you have to quit using it as a daily because people can't keep their hands to themselves :angry:
> *


yea the fucked up thing is people probably saw them doin it, and were too much of a pussy to say anything, but insurance is gunna come through tomorrow and clarify somethings then ima get money to fix her back up and some extra


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Sep 10 2009, 08:14 PM~15044795
> *sup yall hey just want sum adivce on sum things to do to make a elco stand out from others and sum things not to do that are a big no no with buildin one of theses. see if yall can help me out thinkin of buildin one sumtime soon and want some advice
> *



A BIG NO NO IS BIG WHEELS STICK WITH 13'S :biggrin: JUST DO A CLEAN FOUR PUMP SETUP AND FOLLOW YOUR HEART THATS WHAT I DO LOL


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Sep 10 2009, 07:59 PM~15044603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FELLAS AS SOON AS I DO MORE ILL POST UP MORE PICS


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 09:36 PM~15045057
> *A BIG NO NO IS BIG WHEELS  STICK WITH 13'S  :biggrin: JUST DO A CLEAN FOUR PUMP SETUP AND FOLLOW YOUR HEART THATS WHAT I DO LOL
> *


thanks homie trust me no big rims here i love low low been around them for a long time 13"s always for me but im a single pump kind of guy but thanks for the advice im used to building s10's as low lows but time to step up to the big boys area :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Sep 10 2009, 08:40 PM~15045130
> *thaks homie trust me no big rims here i love low low been around thwm for a long time 13"s always for me but im a single pump kind of guy but thats for the advice im used to building s10's as low lows but time to step up to the big boys area  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE, THIS WORLD NEEDS MORE ELCOS OUT THERE :biggrin: YEAH IM A SINGLE PUMP MAN MYSELF I THINK I MIGHT GO WITH A 4 PUMP SETUP JUST TO FILL MY BED MORE :biggrin: BUT I LIKE SINGLE PUMP BETTER SO IM KINDA STUCK ON WHAT I WANT TO :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

wasup!!!!
i have sum elco trim ready to b shipped!
the trim around da bed, the bottom side rockers, drip rail trim

back bumper, clean!
front bumper, would buff
hit me up asap!!! any reasonable offer will be taken!


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 09:43 PM~15045185
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE, THIS WORLD NEEDS MORE ELCOS OUT THERE  :biggrin:  YEAH IM A SINGLE PUMP MAN MYSELF I THINK I MIGHT GO WITH A 4 PUMP SETUP JUST TO FILL MY BED MORE  :biggrin:  BUT I LIKE SINGLE PUMP BETTER SO IM KINDA STUCK ON WHAT I WANT TO  :biggrin:
> *


u can bet on that we do need more out there and ya i feel ya its just to me a single pump it take more time and ajustment and blood and tears and hard work to make that bitch get off and hopefully make that bitch bummper u no


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Sep 10 2009, 08:48 PM~15045260
> *u can bet on that we do need more out there and ya i feel ya its just to me a single pump it take more time and ajustment and blood and tears and hard work to make that bitch get off and hopefully make that bitch bummper u no
> *



YES SIR I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN BUT HEY THATS THE FUN PART FUCKING AROUND WITH IT TO GET IT TO WORK PROPERLY, BUT MAN I DO LIKE SINGLE PUMP ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15045316
> *YES SIR I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN BUT HEY THATS THE FUN PART FUCKING AROUND WITH IT TO GET IT TO WORK PROPERLY, BUT MAN I DO LIKE SINGLE PUMP ACTION :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah just the feelin of that bitch getin off with just one pump anit no better feelin dnt get me wrong double pumps are nice but single to me is more work and skill


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Sep 10 2009, 08:53 PM~15045357
> *hell yeah just the feelin of that bitch getin off with just one pump anit no better feelin dnt get me wrong double pumps are nice but single to me is more work and skill
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU 100% :biggrin:


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 09:55 PM~15045408
> *I AGREE WITH YOU 100% :biggrin:
> *


well im out of here homie gots to get sum rest :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

IM DIGGIN THAT BLUE!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Sep 10 2009, 08:14 PM~15044795
> *sup yall hey just want sum adivce on sum things to do to make a elco stand out from others and sum things not to do that are a big no no with buildin one of theses. see if yall can help me out thinkin of buildin one sumtime soon and want some advice
> *


nice avatar.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Sep 10 2009, 06:15 PM~15042806
> *Thats fuckdup.. seeing this is makin me buy an alarm for my elco  Too many jealous fuckers out there now a days
> *



I know I think i should get a alarm to. Better safe than sorry. You can open the doors on elcos with out breaking the window since it doesnt have a window frame you just pull the window back stick your arm in and unlock it.


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Sep 11 2009, 07:10 AM~15048384
> *nice avatar.. :biggrin:
> *


thanks tight work on ur elco homie hope u dnt mind that i used one of the pics it just to motivate me wen it comes time to build mine :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 10 2009, 08:46 PM~15045224
> *wasup!!!!
> i have sum elco trim ready to b shipped!
> the trim around da bed, the bottom side rockers, drip rail trim
> ...


i need em to go! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Sep 11 2009, 01:25 PM~15051153
> *thanks tight work on ur elco homie hope u dnt mind that i used one of the pics it just to motivate me wen it comes time to build mine  :biggrin:
> *


HE LOVES THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

>


DIGGIN THIS ONE. CLEAN! WOULD LOVE TO SEE THE DETAILS.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 11 2009, 11:22 AM~15051129
> *I know I think i should get a alarm to. Better safe than sorry. You can open the doors on elcos with out breaking the window since it doesnt have a window frame you just pull the window back stick your arm in and unlock it.
> *


or get a wire hangar and make a loop at the end to stick on the lock. i had to do that when i locked my keys in the car.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Sneak peek


----------



## deeznuts80 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gotta love the el camino's !


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Got the el camino sprayed yesterday heres a pic of it . I will take some more and post them up later ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice. is that rainbow flake?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

its a ppg vibrance color on the roof forgot the exact color comes with all the flake in it .It has a rainbow effect to it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE BED? NO PAINT?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 13 2009, 09:18 AM~15065868
> *WHATS UP WITH THE BED? NO PAINT?
> *


it will be color matched SpeedLiner


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $SouthernComfort2$_@Sep 11 2009, 11:25 AM~15051153
> *thanks tight work on ur elco homie hope u dnt mind that i used one of the pics it just to motivate me wen it comes time to build mine  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 13 2009, 11:48 AM~15066052
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

love dem elco's


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Sep 13 2009, 07:57 AM~15065459
> *Got the el camino sprayed yesterday heres a pic of it . I will take some more and post them up later ...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

heres my roof still got to get patteren and candy :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 13 2009, 09:48 AM~15066052
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


the yellow elco is tight ttt for the monte carlo ls trucks :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 14 2009, 01:52 PM~15077796
> *heres my roof still got to get patteren and candy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Sep 13 2009, 10:48 AM~15066052
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


I think that rear roll pan goes perfect with that ls front end you either have to do that or paint the rear bumper


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2009, 04:50 PM~15079583
> *I think that rear roll pan goes perfect with that ls front end you either have to do that or paint the rear bumper
> *


it does look nice, but i never really like roll pans. always have to have chrome, but to each his own.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 14 2009, 07:44 PM~15080991
> *it does look nice, but i never really like roll pans. always have to have chrome, but to each his own.
> *


I hear that but to be rolling an ls front end with an all plastic bumper and a rear chrome bumper that doesn't look right. Thats like people tell me to put a roll pan on my silverado I'm like naa because I'll have to paint the front bumper you know what I'm saying


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 14 2009, 06:47 PM~15081040
> *I hear that but to be rolling an ls front end with an all plastic bumper and a rear chrome bumper that doesn't look right. Thats like people tell me to put a roll pan on my silverado I'm like naa because I'll have to paint the front bumper you know what I'm saying
> *


yea i know what you're sayin. it would look like real funky if he didnt change to a roll pan. although you could do a chrom LS clip... :roflmao: :burn: hopefully we dont see someone attempt that.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Sep 14 2009, 07:55 PM~15081157
> *yea i know what you're sayin. it would look like real funky if he didnt change to a roll pan. although you could do a chrom LS clip...  :roflmao:  :burn: hopefully we dont see someone attempt that.
> *


an ls with chrome bumpers would be fresh like that 78-79 monte that is a vert with chrome bumpers


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

i would have to see it first. then i could really make a judgement.


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

got this elco for sale 1986 two tone blue 350,drives anywhere,all og,$4800obo more info call 760-300-8545 im in san diego county city of escondido


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a rare sunroof for an el camino. Fits 78 threw 87 models. Asking price $250 O.B.O


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 15 2009, 02:25 AM~15085143
> *I have a rare sunroof for an el camino. Fits 78 threw 87 models. Asking price $250 O.B.O
> *


pics


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 15 2009, 01:25 AM~15085143
> *I have a rare sunroof for an el camino. Fits 78 threw 87 models. Asking price $250 O.B.O
> *


 :cheesy: post em!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a rare eating disorder


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this one has all the bells and whistles


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

my dudes elco


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this one too

where are these cars?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

can i have this stuff nick?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

another gem.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

its funny. i use to hate the look of the extended a arms but now, i cant get enough. looks tough.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

My El co hiding behind my cadillac at the show last saturday


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 15 2009, 03:59 PM~15089760
> *i have a rare eating disorder
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 15 2009, 05:55 PM~15090867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting to see this car


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15091927
> *I'm waiting to see this car
> *


you should check in on the build. dropping it off for the interior this Saturday.
moving along for sure.


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

The G8 Elcamino you won't see


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## daddy79elco (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Sep 15 2009, 02:25 AM~15085143
> *I have a rare sunroof for an el camino. Fits 78 threw 87 models. Asking price $250 O.B.O
> *










u homies should try T tops on a elco


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 16 2009, 01:47 AM~15091927
> *I'm waiting to see this car
> *


Homie i stopped in to look at noahs ride today,and all i can say is damn,it's looks fucking bad ass,he's gonna have one of the tighest elcos out here in the midwest period. :biggrin: Good job noah you make a fellow member proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2009, 11:02 PM~15103916
> *Homie i stopped in to look at noahs ride today,and all i can say is damn,it's looks fucking bad ass,he's gonna have one of the tighest elcos out here in the midwest period. :biggrin: Good job noah you make a fellow member proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks alot man! its a thick game in here and i gotta catch up AND get ahead. i just love these elcos!!

from a proud member....heres a sneak peek.......













:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 16 2009, 09:12 PM~15104761
> *thanks alot man! its a thick game in here and i gotta catch up AND get ahead. i just love these elcos!!
> 
> from a proud member....heres a sneak peek.......
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 17 2009, 12:45 AM~15105026
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out on abels #. he is gonna hook up some things for me.
a little something like you had in the interior and some other stuff.


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD NOAH... :thumbsup:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Sep 16 2009, 09:07 AM~15095843
> *The G8 Elcamino you won't see
> 
> 
> ...




they dont know what theyrrr missin


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

to the top for the elcos


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15105066
> *good lookin out on abels #. he is gonna hook up some things for me.
> a little something like you had in the interior and some other stuff.
> *


No problem homie,I'm glad you guys worked something out!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2009, 10:02 PM~15103916
> *Homie i stopped in to look at noahs ride today,and all i can say is damn,it's looks fucking bad ass,he's gonna have one of the tighest elcos out here in the midwest period. :biggrin: Good job noah you make a fellow member proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

heres my roof finally at the pattern stages az coming hard in this elco game to wht up jorge hows the ride coming whts up tiny dogg holla at ya guy :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 18 2009, 05:53 AM~15116288
> *heres my roof finally at the pattern stages az coming hard in this elco game to wht up jorge hows the ride coming whts up tiny dogg holla at ya guy :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 18 2009, 03:53 AM~15116288
> *heres my roof finally at the pattern stages az coming hard in this elco game to wht up jorge hows the ride coming whts up tiny dogg holla at ya guy :biggrin:
> *


Looks good homie!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 18 2009, 04:53 AM~15116288
> *heres my roof finally at the pattern stages az coming hard in this elco game to wht up jorge hows the ride coming whts up tiny dogg holla at ya guy :biggrin:
> *


 was up chris can't wait to see the elco all kandy up!! keep us up dated!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

ALSO HAVE HOOD HINGES FROM A 1995 BUICK LA SABER THAT CAN BE USED FOR A REVERSED CUSTOM HOOD LOOK ASKING 125.00 FOR THEM ALSO A LOCAL PICK UP. E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] 
























[/quote]
up for sale are 4 p155/80r13 FORTUNE TIERS 50.00 TAKES THEM! CAME OFF MY LOWRIDER SHOW CAR (EL CAMINO). GOT 5.20 NOW AND NO LONGER NEED THEM
LOCAL PICK UP E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] 
























[/quote]


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> ALSO HAVE HOOD HINGES FROM A 1995 BUICK LA SABER THAT CAN BE USED FOR A REVERSED CUSTOM HOOD LOOK ASKING 125.00 FOR THEM ALSO A LOCAL PICK UP. E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]


up for sale are 4 p155/80r13 FORTUNE TIERS 50.00 TAKES THEM! CAME OFF MY LOWRIDER SHOW CAR (EL CAMINO). GOT 5.20 NOW AND NO LONGER NEED THEM
LOCAL PICK UP E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] 
























[/quote]
[/quote]

What size are the white walls not the size of the tire but how thick is the white wall??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT ELCO BROTHERS


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Sep 20 2009, 01:15 PM~15133783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

up for sale are 4 p155/80r13 FORTUNE TIERS 50.00 TAKES THEM! CAME OFF MY LOWRIDER SHOW CAR (EL CAMINO). GOT 5.20 NOW AND NO LONGER NEED THEM
LOCAL PICK UP E-MAIL ME AT [email protected] 
























[/quote]
[/quote]

SELL IS PENDING ON THE TIERS 9/21/09


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

My New Project That I Pick Up For $400


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 21 2009, 01:23 PM~15142457
> *My New Project That I Pick Up For $400
> 
> 
> ...



THATS A GOOD COME UP BRO CLEAN CAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

GOOD LOOKING ELCOS OUT THERE!!!! LETS KEEP IT TTT!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Noah you should of skipped out on the Denver show and made that Pueblo show they had down here man it was cool. They had cruising during the show, They sold Beer there, I think they had mma fights there, There was a hop contest and a sound level contest I mean it was badass bro.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 21 2009, 09:21 PM~15146345
> *Hey Noah you should of skipped out on the Denver show and made that Pueblo show they had down here man it was cool. They had cruising during the show, They sold Beer there, I think they had mma fights there, There was a hop contest and a sound level contest I mean it was badass bro.
> *


YOU WENT TO BOTH? THAT "PUEBLO" JAM SOUNDS WAY BETTER. THAT DENVER SHOW SUCKED THIS YEAR. PLUS IT COST ME A TON.

ATL THIS WEEKEND THEN VEGAS.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 21 2009, 03:23 PM~15142457
> *My New Project That I Pick Up For $400
> 
> 
> ...


THOUGHT THAT WAS NATURAL HIGH AT A GLANCE. LOOKS NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SOME BAD ELCO'S


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THATS ONE BAD ELCO;;U CAN SEE IT IN VEGAS;;;;;;;;


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

BAD ASS ELCO HERE TOO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15146944
> *YOU WENT TO BOTH? THAT "PUEBLO" JAM SOUNDS WAY BETTER. THAT DENVER SHOW SUCKED THIS YEAR. PLUS IT COST ME A TON.
> 
> ATL THIS WEEKEND THEN VEGAS.
> *


That pueblo show is only an hour from my town how could I not go :biggrin: I heard a rumor that the Denver show was finished and if that pueblo show didn't work out there would be no Colorado show


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 AM~15148935
> *That pueblo show is only an hour from my town how could I not go :biggrin: I heard a rumor that the Denver show was finished and if that pueblo show didn't work out there would be no Colorado show
> *


IT WOULDNT SURPRISE ME. THAT SHOW WAS FULL OF STREET RIDES. HOPE THIS OTHER THING WORKS OUT THOUGH.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 21 2009, 11:09 PM~15148957
> *IT WOULDNT SURPRISE ME. THAT SHOW WAS FULL OF STREET RIDES. HOPE THIS OTHER THING WORKS OUT THOUGH.
> *


Yeah me too it was pretty cool and close to home you know


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

LOVE THE EL CAMINOS :biggrin:


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

All elco s :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

How my system looks now, cept i upgraded the amp to a Hifonics zxi1010 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Sep 23 2009, 11:27 PM~15169966
> *How my system looks now, cept i upgraded the amp to a Hifonics zxi1010 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 24 2009, 12:56 PM~15175247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

my elco coming to a blvd near u in az :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 24 2009, 09:12 PM~15180164
> *my elco coming to a blvd near u in az :biggrin:
> *


Looks good homie


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 24 2009, 09:37 PM~15180427
> *Looks good homie
> *


thanks man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 PM~15180515
> *thanks man
> *


any more pics?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 25 2009, 01:49 AM~15182002
> *any more pics?
> *


yeah


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 25 2009, 07:12 AM~15182709
> *yeah
> *


Damn homie cant wait 2 ride with u!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 25 2009, 07:12 AM~15182709
> *yeah
> *


lookin good bigg dogg!!!


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 25 2009, 07:12 AM~15182709
> *yeah
> *


Looks good. Is Jose painting it?


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 24 2009, 10:12 PM~15180164
> *my elco coming to a blvd near u in az :biggrin:
> *


looks like i got to change the color on my elco! lol looking good chris!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

NOW THATS FUNNY!


----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 21 2009, 01:23 PM~15142457
> *My New Project That I Pick Up For $400
> 
> 
> ...


DAME BRO. HELL OF A DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 25 2009, 04:29 PM~15187112
> *looks like i got to change the color on my elco! lol looking good chris!
> *


r elcos can just be twins homie


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Sep 25 2009, 12:15 PM~15185150
> *Looks good. Is Jose painting it?
> *


art shop TTT :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Sep 25 2009, 08:51 AM~15183450
> *Damn homie cant wait 2 ride with u!
> *


U ALREADY KNOW HOMIE R ELCOS SIDE BY SIDE COMINING DOWN THE BLVD MY FLOWMASTERS AND UR GLASS PACKS RIPPIN IT UP LOL!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 25 2009, 10:36 AM~15184392
> *lookin good bigg dogg!!!
> *


THANKS DOGGY I AM TRYIN KEEP U POSTED


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 26 2009, 01:34 PM~15193277
> *r elcos can just be twins homie
> *


lol you know it good color you picked out!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 26 2009, 07:55 AM~15191741
> *NOW THATS FUNNY!
> *


I wonder the story on it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

fuckin idiot! 



end of story.






















jk. what a bummer


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 21 2009, 01:23 PM~15142457
> *My New Project That I Pick Up For $400
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my ElCo Bros.!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 27 2009, 11:00 PM~15202854
> *ttt for my ElCo Bros.!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE YOUR BUMP AND I RAISE YOU ANOTHER :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Sep 26 2009, 12:44 PM~15193326
> *THANKS DOGGY I AM TRYIN KEEP U POSTED
> *


SEEN THE PICS ON MYSPACE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

HERE GOES ONE THAT I FOUND FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15221184
> *HERE GOES ONE THAT I FOUND FOR THE ELCO RIDERS!!
> 
> 
> ...


WE ALL NEED A BETTER VIEW OF THE FRONT BUMPER IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :around:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 29 2009, 04:28 PM~15221245
> *WE ALL NEED A BETTER VIEW OF THE FRONT BUMPER IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :around:
> *


LEMME CHECK ON THAT BIGG GATO!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 29 2009, 05:30 PM~15221267
> *LEMME CHECK ON THAT BIGG GATO!!!
> *


AND I KNOW YOU DON'T DISAPPOINT! :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

ELCOS!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 10:55 PM~14649381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 28 2009, 10:14 PM~15215417
> *I SEE YOUR BUMP AND I RAISE YOU ANOTHER :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: What up dogg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 29 2009, 12:14 AM~15215417
> *I SEE YOUR BUMP AND I RAISE YOU ANOTHER :cheesy:
> *


whats up with those wheels in your avi??


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 1 2009, 02:21 AM~15237057
> *whats up with those wheels in your avi??
> *


x2 sell them to me they look badass 


i think they would look good on mine :biggrin:










my dad and the painter btw


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Sep 30 2009, 06:18 PM~15231792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING. JUST EXPRESSING THE
 BLUE AND GOLD

I DID SEND OUT MY COLOR SWATCH TODAY FOR MY RIMS. SHOULD BE GETTING THEM IN A FEW WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 1 2009, 05:13 PM~15241739
> *x2 sell them to me they look badass
> i think they would look good on mine :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON YOURS. NOT MINE THOUGH. SORRY.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 1 2009, 03:58 PM~15242214
> *:cheesy: THEY WOULD LOOK GOOD ON YOURS. NOT MINE THOUGH. SORRY.
> *


where you get them from what company ??? and how much and whats the color called ?


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Sep 21 2009, 12:23 PM~15142457
> *My New Project That I Pick Up For $400
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD DEAL!!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:0 still more work ahead


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

whts up guys


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 1 2009, 06:04 PM~15242278
> *where you get them from what company ??? and how much and whats the color called ?
> *


I DONT KNOW. THEYRE NOT MINE. I JUST TOOK THE PIC OF THEM IN ATL.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 1 2009, 06:21 PM~15243450
> *I DONT KNOW. THEYRE NOT MINE. I JUST TOOK THE PIC OF THEM IN ATL.
> *


thanks anyway


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Sep 23 2009, 06:55 PM~15167109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 1 2009, 10:25 PM~15244702
> *thanks anyway
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

If I can't sell it,It'll be ready for Chicano Park Day 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 2 2009, 09:38 PM~15254060
> *
> *


You going to Vegas?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

heres a pic of my el co when I bought it...... their are all kinds of bad ass el caminos on this forum...I hope that in the near future my ride looks as good as all of the ones on here...


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

another angle of the el camino


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

and here it is with some 13's


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 4 2009, 03:50 AM~15262241
> *You going to Vegas?
> *


you know it!!!
you?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 4 2009, 09:47 PM~15267232
> *and here it is with some 13's
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the elco fam. looks good!!


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 4 2009, 09:02 PM~15267379
> *welcome to the elco fam. looks good!!
> *


coo thanks....really appreciate it


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

whos all showing or going to vegas ??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15268140
> *whos all showing or going to vegas ??
> *


goin but not showing.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

I am going hopefully will be showing :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

good luck. hope to meet you.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 4 2009, 08:59 PM~15267359
> *you know it!!!
> you?
> *


I'll be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 4 2009, 10:47 PM~15267232
> *and here it is with some 13's
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> Nice
> [/quote
> 
> thanks..... :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

here is some more pics


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 6 2009, 12:34 AM~15279778
> *here is some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 6 2009, 12:34 AM~15279778
> *here is some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 5 2009, 05:39 PM~15274809
> *I'll be there for sure :biggrin:
> *


"party time. excellent "


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 6 2009, 07:44 AM~15281184
> *"party time. excellent "
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

SOMEBODY JUST CAME TO MY HOUSE TO OFFER ME A 1960 EL CAMINO IF ANYBODY INTERESTED LET ME KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my elco bros.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 6 2009, 06:40 PM~15286680
> *ttt for my elco bros.
> *



AMEN TO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 6 2009, 09:44 AM~15281184
> *"party time. excellent "
> *


Where you gonna party at friday-saturday?? Let me know if your gonna do something and hit me with that cell on the pm and I'll call you


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sg1221_@Oct 7 2009, 04:08 PM~15295134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Oct 6 2009, 06:12 PM~15287056
> *AMEN TO THAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15286366
> *SOMEBODY JUST CAME TO MY HOUSE TO OFFER ME A 1960 EL CAMINO IF ANYBODY INTERESTED LET ME KNOW!!!!!!
> *


How about you trade me your 63!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 9 2009, 10:12 PM~15317543
> *How about you trade me your 63!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Supp Tone Loc :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 9 2009, 11:14 PM~15317562
> *Supp Tone Loc :biggrin:
> *


Not much.  How you doing? how is your elco coming?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

A pic of my El camino from the supershow


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 12 2009, 10:18 PM~15338337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looked good out there


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 12 2009, 10:18 PM~15338337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean  Is that your mustang next to it too :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

That mustang is another members vehicle , it was his wifes who passed last year , he built for her.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 12 2009, 10:18 PM~15338337
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice elco, i saw you little one helping with the set up :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 13 2009, 01:11 PM~15343760
> *nice elco, i saw you little one helping with the set up :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic !!! she was a big help


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg+Oct 13 2009, 12:18 PM~15342445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice meeting you guys out there. So tinydogg did you scoop up that first place trophy?? Looked like from what I seen


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 13 2009, 11:55 AM~15342806
> *That mustang is another members vehicle , it was his wifes who passed last year , he built for her.
> *


Thats down


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Congradulations Noah for taking most appreciated member award at the Majestics Banquet


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 13 2009, 02:59 PM~15344938
> *Nice meeting you guys out there. So tinydogg did you scoop up that first place trophy?? Looked like from what I seen
> *


SUP DOGG??NICE MEETIN YOU OUT THERE,SORRY I WAS IN A RUSH DOGG,I HAD JUS GOT THERE AND SHIT....YEA I DID TAKE IT IN SEMI,BUT MY THING WAS DRIVIN IT DOWN THE STRIP THAT NIGHT!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

AND I ALWAYS WANTED TO TAKE ONE HERE,ILL POST PICS LATER CAUSE THE HOMIES TOOK'EM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2009, 10:20 AM~15352952
> *SUP DOGG??NICE MEETIN YOU OUT THERE,SORRY I WAS IN A RUSH DOGG,I HAD JUS GOT THERE AND SHIT....YEA I DID TAKE IT IN SEMI,BUT MY THING WAS DRIVIN IT DOWN THE STRIP THAT NIGHT!!!
> *


no problem when your entered in the show it can get hectic and the cruising part well hell your just like me then :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 03:39 AM~15351330
> *Congradulations Noah for taking most appreciated member award at the Majestics Banquet
> *


thanks alot man. i was not expecting that at all. its nice to know your hard work is appreciated.
good seeing you out there. the rollers only party was a good time. nothing but respect from those guys. no ego trippin. just the love for the life/sport of lowriding. 

eh tiny, your ride was really nice to see in person. wish i had mine there too so we could mash the strip together. 

everyone on this topic showed hard. congrats to all.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife+Oct 12 2009, 04:43 PM~15335217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for all my elco bros. I wish I could have met up with some of you!But I was helping out my wife with her Blazer & setting up my son's bike :cheesy: Maybe next year homies!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 14 2009, 05:19 PM~15357391
> *thanks alot man. i was not expecting that at all. its nice to know your hard work is appreciated.
> good seeing you out there. the rollers only party was a good time. nothing but respect from those guys. no ego trippin. just the love for the life/sport of lowriding.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have worded that better myself


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2009, 09:28 AM~15353022
> *
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:green\'>:0 CONGRATS HOMIE, BADASS ELCO YOU GOT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 14 2009, 04:00 PM~15357173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL BADASS ELCOS, EVERYONE LOOKIN GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

How high looked good cruising down the strip


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2009, 10:28 AM~15353022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


conrats on the first place win bro! :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15357173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Oct 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15286366
> *EL CAMINO IF ANYBODY INTERESTED LET ME KNOW!!!!!!</span></span>
> *



how much''''big al said it


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Oct 15 2009, 05:53 PM~15370212
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 14 2009, 09:56 PM~15361942
> *I couldn't have worded that better myself
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Oct 14 2009, 10:19 PM~15362229
> *:0 CONGRATS HOMIE, BADASS ELCO YOU GOT. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS DOGG!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2009, 04:41 PM~15369548
> *conrats on the first place win bro!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GATO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...I THOUGHT YOU'D BE OUT THERE??


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 16 2009, 01:41 AM~15373942
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR MY ELCO BROTHERS 

I NEED YOUR HELP I NEED A FRAME FOR MY ELCO ITS A 83 I NEED JUST THE BARE FRAME AND IF YOU HAVE A TRANNY THAT TO THANKS FELLAS IM IN PHOENIX, AZ


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 16 2009, 10:15 AM~15376718
> *THANKS GATO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...I THOUGHT YOU'D BE OUT THERE??
> *


ran out of vacation time but i'll make sure i go next year! :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 16 2009, 04:19 PM~15380915
> *ran out of vacation time but i'll make sure i go next year!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR MY ELCO BROTHERS CARS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT IN VEGAS 

I NEED YOUR HELP I NEED A FRAME FOR MY ELCO ITS A 83 I NEED JUST THE BARE FRAME AND IF YOU HAVE A TRANNY THAT TO THANKS FELLAS IM IN PHOENIX, AZ :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> TTT FOR MY ELCO BROTHERS CARS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT IN VEGAS
> 
> I NEED YOUR HELP I NEED A FRAME FOR MY ELCO ITS A 83 I NEED JUST THE BARE FRAME AND IF YOU HAVE A TRANNY THAT TO THANKS FELLAS IM IN PHOENIX, AZ :biggrin:
> [/quo
> pm me number i got u homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Was it me or was more than half the elco's at the show had big rims on em


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody competing this is the car to worry about hell I'm glad I sold mine when I did :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

OTHER THAN THE M&M CAR ALL THE ELCOS ON BIG WHEELS HAD NICE PAINT JOBS AND WOULD LOOK HELLA BETTER ON 13"S IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 01:47 AM~15391391
> *Anybody competing this is the car to worry about hell I'm glad I sold mine when I did :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

lots of big wheels for sure. and all the "elco run" videos, not a single low low. i dont get it. but they dont get us either.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT..........*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 18 2009, 10:50 AM~15392291
> *lots of big wheels for sure. and all the "elco run" videos, not a single low low. i dont get it. but they dont get us either.
> *


I don't mind em with the big wheels I mean the m&m one I can do without the rest of the ones I posted are nice


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 19 2009, 04:27 AM~15398762
> *I don't mind em with the big wheels I mean the m&m one I can do without the rest of the ones I posted are nice
> *


clown cars.. :angry:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 01:38 AM~15391362
> *Was it me or was more than half the elco's at the show had big rims on em
> 
> 
> ...


YOU AINT LYIN..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 01:47 AM~15391391
> *Anybody competing this is the car to worry about hell I'm glad I sold mine when I did :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT DOGG,BIGG :thumbsup: TO ALL THE ELCO RIDERS!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 18 2009, 05:45 AM~15391636
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 10:17 AM~15400839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Oct 19 2009, 11:38 AM~15400469
> *clown cars.. :angry:
> *


x2. they do absolutely nothing for me. i dont really like the whole chevy bow-tie theme all over a car either. i will say theyre done nice for that type of person but they would have to do alot more than a set of 13s to grab my attention.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ANY ELCO'S WANA PULL UP LET ME KNOW;BIG AL SAID IT;


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 19 2009, 10:52 AM~15400617
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT DOGG,BIGG :thumbsup: TO ALL THE ELCO RIDERS!!!
> *


I'm just giving credit where credit is due


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Oct 18 2009, 02:38 AM~15391362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cars above are not clown cars bro they are very tasteful the m&m one is a clown car not the rest


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 04:52 AM~15410406
> *The cars above are not clown cars bro they are very tasteful the m&m one is a clown car not the rest
> *


clown cars! :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 20 2009, 10:43 AM~15412324
> *clown cars! :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Aug 24 2009, 02:08 PM~14865252
> *hers the pics with 13's, wheelwall moldings and painted inside the wheelwalls
> 
> 
> ...


CONSAFOS :h5:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 03:40 PM~15414118
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2009, 03:50 AM~15410402
> *I'm just giving credit where credit is due
> *



GET OFF TINYDOGG NUTS !!!! MOSTHATED CC LOL :biggrin: TRU I WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR TINYDOGG NEXT YEAR! ITS GOOD TO HAVE SOME COMP OUT HERE! MUCH LOVE TO ALL ELCO RIDERS 

BIGGATO799 
SOCIETY CAR CLUB
MESA AZ


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 20 2009, 09:17 PM~15417129
> *GET OFF TINYDOGG NUTS !!!! MOSTHATED CC LOL  :biggrin: TRU I WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR TINYDOGG NEXT YEAR! ITS GOOD TO HAVE SOME COMP OUT HERE! MUCH LOVE TO ALL ELCO RIDERS
> 
> BIGGATO799
> ...


next year, ill be givin you guys your 2nd and 3rd place trophies :cheesy:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 20 2009, 07:17 PM~15417129
> *GET OFF TINYDOGG NUTS !!!! MOSTHATED CC LOL  :biggrin: TRU I WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR TINYDOGG NEXT YEAR! ITS GOOD TO HAVE SOME COMP OUT HERE! MUCH LOVE TO ALL ELCO RIDERS
> 
> BIGGATO799
> ...


i will be their to fellas


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 21 2009, 12:36 AM~15420069
> *i will be their to fellas
> *


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 20 2009, 08:17 PM~15417129
> *GET OFF TINYDOGG NUTS !!!! MOSTHATED CC LOL  :biggrin: TRU I WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR TINYDOGG NEXT YEAR! ITS GOOD TO HAVE SOME COMP OUT HERE! MUCH LOVE TO ALL ELCO RIDERS
> 
> BIGGATO799
> ...


chrome out that motor homie if you want to compete with him I ain't on his nuts his ride is nice anybody can see that


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2009, 09:05 AM~15421333
> *chrome out that motor homie if you want to compete with him I ain't on his nuts his ride is nice anybody can see that
> *


its all good bro! i know whats up! working on it and on the comment just for shits and giggels don't take it in a bad way! we are all brothers here :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 20 2009, 11:23 PM~15419151
> *next year, ill be givin you guys your 2nd and 3rd place trophies  :cheesy:
> *


thats the SPIRIT! :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

wht up jorge :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 21 2009, 01:36 AM~15420069
> *i will be their to fellas
> *


WAS UP CHRIS I SEE THE PROGRESS ON YOUR RIDE! LOOKING GOOD NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A BIG YEAR FOR ALL THE ELCO RIDERS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 21 2009, 10:57 AM~15421736
> *thats the SPIRIT! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: im just messin with you guys. but i plan i commin hard!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Is there a way to not put cylinders through bed? Has it been done before?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15419151
> *next year, ill be givin you guys your 2nd and 3rd place trophies  :cheesy:
> *



ILL BE IN A 2 OTHER CARS BY THEN....


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 19 2009, 09:40 PM~15408585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 20 2009, 07:17 PM~15417129
> *GET OFF TINYDOGG NUTS !!!! MOSTHATED CC LOL  :biggrin: TRU I WILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR TINYDOGG NEXT YEAR! ITS GOOD TO HAVE SOME COMP OUT HERE! MUCH LOVE TO ALL ELCO RIDERS
> 
> BIGGATO799
> ...


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 21 2009, 12:36 AM~15420069
> *i will be their to fellas
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 21 2009, 08:05 AM~15421333
> *chrome out that motor homie if you want to compete with him I ain't on his nuts his ride is nice anybody can see that
> *


THANKS DOGG


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 19 2009, 10:23 AM~15400892
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 21 2009, 08:53 AM~15421686
> *its all good bro! i know whats up! working on it and on the comment just for shits and giggels don't take it in a bad way! we are all brothers here :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 21 2009, 09:03 AM~15421795
> *WAS UP CHRIS I SEE THE PROGRESS ON YOUR RIDE! LOOKING GOOD NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A BIG YEAR FOR ALL THE ELCO RIDERS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 10:17 AM~15400839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 21 2009, 07:05 PM~15426592
> *ILL BE IN A 2 OTHER CARS BY THEN....
> *


 :uh: what? i imagine we'd be in different classes anyway.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 02:07 PM~15424443
> *:cheesy:  im just messin with you guys. but i plan i commin hard!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 05:48 PM~15427052
> *:uh: what? i imagine we'd be in different classes anyway.
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 01:47 AM~15391391
> *Anybody competing this is the car to worry about hell I'm glad I sold mine when I did :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


seen this car at the show and it looked really nice.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2009, 06:13 PM~15427330
> *seen this car at the show and it looked really nice.
> *


THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2009, 08:13 PM~15427330
> *seen this car at the show and it looked really nice.
> *


x dose


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Sep 10 2009, 03:11 PM~15041426
> *OK ELCO BROTHERS I THREW A COAT OF PAINT ON MY FIRE WALL TODAY TO GET SOMETHING GOING ON IT
> 
> THE COLOR IS CALLED ISMEER BLUE FROM VOLKSWAGEN
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD SMILEY...* :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Oct 23 2009, 07:26 AM~15443695
> *LOOKS GOOD SMILEY... :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS CHUCKIE :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 21 2009, 09:53 AM~15421686
> *its all good bro! i know whats up! working on it and on the comment just for shits and giggels don't take it in a bad way! we are all brothers here :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah bro you know whats a trip me and my bro talk shit like that to each other all the time and all we do is step it up each time to outdo each other and were in the same club so were really helping each other out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 21 2009, 03:07 PM~15424443
> *:cheesy:  im just messin with you guys. but i plan i commin hard!
> *


Your ride is gonna be one of my favorites I thought hte comment was funny :biggrin: and uhhh nice avi pic :cheesy:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2009, 03:45 PM~15447572
> *Hell yeah bro you know whats a trip me and my bro talk shit like that to each other all the time and all we do is step it up each time to outdo each other and were in the same club so were really helping each other out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool now i dont need to kiss your ass! lol


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

finally got my stereo back. 2 10's custom sub's. next thing to do is dynomat the inside of the cubby hole. the elce's tailgate rattles too much.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice system


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Oct 23 2009, 05:07 PM~15448939
> *finally got my stereo back. 2 10's custom sub's. next thing to do is dynomat the inside of the cubby hole. the elce's tailgate rattles too much.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 23 2009, 04:47 PM~15447587
> *Your ride is gonna be one of my favorites I thought hte comment was funny :biggrin: and uhhh nice avi pic :cheesy:
> *


i dont normally just talk ego shit but i felt like busting some balls on that one. thanks man. i hope everyone likes it. me and my team of homies have been working hard on it for vegas. you might remember a couple years ago, i said i was goin to come hard.  "mark my words" "real talk" :biggrin: the avatar.... :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 23 2009, 05:42 PM~15448711
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cool now i dont need to kiss your ass! lol
> *


What do you mean by that? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:22 AM~15458766
> *What do you mean by that? :biggrin:
> *


(kiss and make up) lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 25 2009, 01:29 AM~15458795
> *(kiss and make up) lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 25 2009, 02:30 AM~15458998
> *:cheesy:
> *


What up homie how you doing?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nicethread.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

all yall can kiss _my_ ass.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 25 2009, 09:09 AM~15459782
> *all yall can kiss my ass.
> *


ok now moving on to other things!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

my 84 elco should be painted by next year .


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Oct 25 2009, 09:05 PM~15463297
> *my 84 elco should be painted by next year .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 its going down 2010 aint gonna be no joke for the elcos


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 26 2009, 12:17 AM~15466377
> * :0  :0  :0  its going down 2010 aint gonna be no joke for the elcos
> *


just a taste it aint done yet


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:0 awww shiiiiit.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 26 2009, 12:17 AM~15466377
> * :0  :0  :0  its going down 2010 aint gonna be no joke for the elcos
> *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 26 2009, 01:17 AM~15466377
> * :0  :0  :0  its going down 2010 aint gonna be no joke for the elcos
> *


starting to look like mine lol


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MannyFresh90022 (Oct 22, 2009)

here are some pics of my 82 elco 

'http://img199.imageshack.us/i/elcoooooooooooooooooooo.jpg/'><img
'http://img194.imageshack.us/i/prif.jpg/'><img


----------



## MannyFresh90022 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## MannyFresh90022 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## MannyFresh90022 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MannyFresh90022_@Oct 26 2009, 09:28 PM~15476055
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 26 2009, 03:27 PM~15471987
> *starting to look like mine lol
> *


a little darker tangerine but ls front end though :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 27 2009, 01:23 PM~15482025
> *a little darker tangerine  but ls front end though :biggrin:
> *


looking good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 26 2009, 04:58 PM~15472970
> *YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE
> 
> 
> ...


x666666666666666666666


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

heres a pic of an elco i'm thinking of trading for my 85 shortbed c10 wit a 454 th400 and 91 suburban clip. not sure if i should do it yet.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Anymore pics of this one :0 Never seen an elco with a booty kit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 25 2009, 09:09 AM~15459782
> *all yall can kiss my ass.
> *


Next time I see you I'm gonna snatch your old English 40oz from you and crack it over your head


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2009, 05:35 PM~15484918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice elco bro


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 21 2009, 05:49 PM~15427057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it ready??


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2009, 04:31 AM~15489962
> *Next time I see you I'm gonna snatch your old English 40oz from you and crack it over your head
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 28 2009, 05:31 AM~15489962
> *Next time I see you I'm gonna snatch your old English 40oz from you and crack it over your head
> *


that would be colt 45 my friend. and it better be empty when you do.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 27 2009, 08:58 PM~15488461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dams that's the 2nd elco I see with a booty kit! Hate it or love it???


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Oct 27 2009, 11:32 PM~15488109
> *heres a pic of an elco i'm thinking of trading for my 85 shortbed c10 wit a 454 th400 and 91 suburban clip. not sure if i should do it yet.
> 
> 
> ...


you better do it! :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 30 2009, 11:32 AM~15514837
> *Dams that's the 2nd elco I see with a booty kit! Hate it or love it???
> *


Looks kinda dope thats why i was wondering if anyone has more pics


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2009, 11:40 AM~15492960
> *is it ready??
> *


FOR.............let me know


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 30 2009, 09:56 AM~15513539
> *that would be colt 45 my friend. and it better be empty when you do.
> *


I'll wait while you take it to the head and then get smacked in the head what a head rush it will be :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 1 2009, 09:02 AM~15527245
> *I'll wait while you take it to the head and then get smacked in the head what a head rush it will be :biggrin:
> *


a true friend.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 1 2009, 01:32 PM~15528780
> *a true friend.
> *


thats what I am


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

any elcos for sale in socal??


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 27 2009, 09:58 PM~15488461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know...I like the look if the tailgate is still functionable......suicide tailgate maybe?


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have a complete 87 chevy elcamino complete Dash Harness uncut, complete cluster, complete stereo section, bezels, AC switch, factory stereo cassette,etc to much to list my ad is on craigslsit Los Angeles with pictures. i have more parts coming . :thumbsup: SOLD! today Thanks


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 31 2009, 03:41 PM~15523859
> *FOR.............let me know
> *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2009, 10:35 AM~15548595
> *
> *


????????????


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## posjr (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is a pix of my 85 i'm working on right now.


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

HERES MY ELCO REPRESENTING TOGETHER C.C


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 09:05 AM~15570231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice homie.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Sold today Thanks :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)

http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/...=Picture378.jpg


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Nov 5 2009, 11:27 AM~15571012
> *:0 nice homie.
> *


X2


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LETS HOP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 5 2009, 04:29 PM~15574143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS HOP


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 08:58 PM~15575862
> *LETS HOP
> *


yeah right fool. you beat that thing by 20 in. "big jesus said it".


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 5 2009, 08:18 PM~15576862
> *yeah right fool. you beat that thing by 20 in. "big jesus said it".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 5 2009, 09:23 PM~15576938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 06:58 PM~15575849
> *LETS HOP
> *


lets do it and hit your own switch and i will hit my


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 5 2009, 09:38 PM~15577811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Nov 5 2009, 08:23 PM~15576938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 5 2009, 08:54 PM~15577983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I like :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 6 2009, 05:24 PM~15585938
> *:0 I like :0  :thumbsup:
> *


X 85


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 5 2009, 09:51 PM~15577953
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 5 2009, 11:38 PM~15577811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cold.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: THE GATES OF HELL ARE COMEING























:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 7 2009, 01:50 PM~15592398
> *:wave:  :wave: THE GATES OF HELL ARE COMEING
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 5 2009, 09:54 PM~15577983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: that shit is clean.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 5 2009, 09:42 PM~15577857
> *lets do it and hit your own switch and i will hit my
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 11:05 AM~15570231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat bish is clean


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 5 2009, 04:29 PM~15574143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats clean :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 7 2009, 03:50 PM~15592398
> *:wave:  :wave: THE GATES OF HELL ARE COMEING
> 
> 
> ...


 OH DANG. LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

TOGETHER C.C REPPIN AT TRAFFICS CAR SHOW


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 7 2009, 12:50 PM~15592398
> *:wave:  :wave: THE GATES OF HELL ARE COMEING
> 
> 
> ...


lets see more pics :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

looking good elcos


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 9 2009, 12:00 PM~15608158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 01:19 PM~15608361
> *lets see more pics :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 5 2009, 09:42 PM~15577857
> *lets do it and hit your own switch and i will hit my
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THATS A GOOD ONE... GL SEEING THAT...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

FOR SALE ASKING 2,800 PM ME


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:19 AM~15608361
> *lets see more pics :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 7 2009, 01:50 PM~15592398
> *:wave:  :wave: THE GATES OF HELL ARE COMEING
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 15 2009, 03:17 PM~15089960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE HOMIES CAR HE GAVE IT 2 HIS SON NOW HE TAKIN SOME TIME OFF


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*THE HOMIES ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15652521
> *THE HOMIES ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: nice elco homie.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Nov 12 2009, 09:56 PM~15651026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 13 2009, 02:47 AM~15652521
> *THE HOMIES ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT all elco s............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THEY SHOULD HAVE PUT THIS INTO PRODUCTION


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Nov 13 2009, 07:34 AM~15653762
> *:0  :biggrin:  nice elco homie.
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 13 2009, 01:54 PM~15657210
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE PUT THIS INTO PRODUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .................................


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 13 2009, 03:54 PM~15657210
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE PUT THIS INTO PRODUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


it's okay but doesn't have any chrome on it bumpers nothing


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 13 2009, 09:54 PM~15657210
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE PUT THIS INTO PRODUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


they make them here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 15 2009, 04:03 AM~15669421
> *they make them here
> 
> 
> ...


thats different then the one he posted


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2009, 12:34 PM~15669592
> *thats different then the one he posted
> *


for real??

i know
they dont look like caprice here
but still remind them


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 15 2009, 05:34 AM~15669592
> *thats different then the one he posted
> *


YEA B/C THE ONE I POSTED IS A CHEVY :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 16 2009, 03:12 AM~15674357
> *YEA B/C THE ONE I POSTED IS A CHEVY  :biggrin:
> *


holden chevy same stuff


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 13 2009, 02:54 PM~15657210
> *THEY SHOULD HAVE PUT THIS INTO PRODUCTION
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15681685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## sventrechevyboi (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

[/quote]
not tryn to hate, cause those el co's are clean but i dont see what the donk guys see in a car 15 feet of the ground? im all about big wheels but only if you can tuck'em if not throw some 13's on that shit. but thats just me


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i know i probably going to get some heat thrown my way for that


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Nov 16 2009, 08:21 PM~15685048
> *not tryn to hate, cause those el co's are clean but i dont see what the donk guys see in a car 15 feet of the ground? im all about big wheels but only if you can tuck'em if not throw some 13's on that shit. but thats just me
> *


x2


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

>


not tryn to hate, cause those el co's are clean but i dont see what the donk guys see in a car 15 feet of the ground? im all about big wheels but only if you can tuck'em if not throw some 13's on that shit. but thats just me 
[/quote]
I think they look good as long as there not jacked up like 4x4s


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

where is part 2??


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Nov 17 2009, 10:40 AM~15690806
> *where is part 2??
> *


I GOT 3 PARTS FOR YOU PERRITO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Nov 16 2009, 02:42 AM~15677297
> *holden chevy same stuff
> *


ISN'T HOLDEN PART OF GM NOW?? THE MONARO LOOKS ALOT LIKE THE GTO :uh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

If you click on the YouTube logo on the vid it will let you watch the vid on there sight (box is bigger & way more clear when you click the HQ button) & Part 2 is on there wit a few more cool Elco vids just click on the name of the person who posted the vid on youtube & all the other vids will pop up  



> _Originally posted by chingon68mex+Nov 17 2009, 10:40 AM~15690806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Nov 16 2009, 10:23 PM~15685073
> *i know i probably going to get some heat thrown my way for that
> *


whats up home boy? its been along time. hope all is well.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 17 2009, 05:21 PM~15694695
> *whats up home boy? its been along time. hope all is well.
> *


All is well, just been super buzy, no time for the computer, between work and my rides and girlfriend who seems to take up most of the time since we also work together! :biggrin: how bout you homie? I also hope all is well!


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT TO ALL ELCO S


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 19 2009, 05:07 PM~15718792
> *TTT TO ALL ELCO S
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

couple of new pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I sold my elco wednesday so I think I'm gonna be officially out of the el camino fest for good I'll drop in and say whats up but don't think I'll be buying another elco.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I guess thats so long or at least in the el co fest


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

still on it coming for 2010


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 12:20 AM~15723576
> *I sold my elco wednesday so I think I'm gonna be officially out of the el camino fest for good I'll drop in and say whats up but don't think I'll be buying another elco.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 20 2009, 08:14 AM~15725040
> *still on it coming for 2010
> *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 01:20 AM~15723576
> *I sold my elco wednesday so I think I'm gonna be officially out of the el camino fest for good I'll drop in and say whats up but don't think I'll be buying another elco.
> *


you will be missed


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Nov 20 2009, 12:23 AM~15722924
> *couple of new pics
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just wanted to let everyone know that it's coming back together one piece at a time


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 08:49 PM~15732997
> *just wanted to let everyone know that it's coming back together one piece at a time
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,my elco bro :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 21 2009, 01:28 AM~15735301
> *Nice,my elco bro :0
> *


were former elco bro's but regular bros now :biggrin: hey were 59 bros


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 19 2009, 11:20 PM~15723576
> *I sold my elco wednesday so I think I'm gonna be officially out of the el camino fest for good I'll drop in and say whats up but don't think I'll be buying another elco.
> *


That is what I do! :biggrin: I don't have an elco anymore but I still stop by to see whats new.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife+Nov 22 2009, 12:23 AM~15742173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it done?


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 17 2009, 09:27 PM~15693007
> *ISN'T HOLDEN PART OF GM NOW?? THE MONARO LOOKS ALOT LIKE THE GTO :uh:
> *


i think holden was allways GM
and the gto is the gto here too
only holden i think the original is the holden


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

重尾；んくぁｑしゃさぃうぎぃ　；れえれｒ背ぉ；んも；意

　じゃぱぇ　知名　ぼいぇえ　 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 22 2009, 01:46 AM~15742946
> *Yeah I'm always gonna have a thing for elco's
> 
> is it done?
> *


few minor details.
and the set up..
but i showed it like it is for now


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2009, 12:22 AM~15742523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2009, 12:22 AM~15742523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn homie thats one of the coolest elkys ive ever seen

i dont know wut the painter had in his mind when he painted this but hes one sick motherfucker uffin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 03:01 PM~15745827
> *god damn homie thats one of the coolest elkys ive ever seen
> 
> i dont know wut the painter had in his mind when he painted this but hes one sick motherfucker uffin:
> *


lol he is the painter


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 22 2009, 04:59 PM~15746627
> *lol he is the painter
> *


wish he was in miami


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

does anyone know if the euro caprice headlights would fit on my 86 elco?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 08:25 PM~15747219
> *wish he was in miami
> *


he can be....my bitch will go where ever.....line up a few cars and fly him down :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 22 2009, 07:41 PM~15748015
> *he can be....my bitch will go where ever.....line up a few cars and fly him down :biggrin:
> *


aww.. im ur bitch..
but yea, what my pimp said.. hit me up and fly me down


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 21 2009, 01:28 PM~15738725
> *were former elco bro's but regular bros now :biggrin: hey were 59 bros
> *


That's right my '59 brotha :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Nov 20 2009, 05:41 PM~15730539
> *ttt :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 22 2009, 09:31 PM~15748624
> *That's right my '59 brotha :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Nov 22 2009, 07:36 PM~15747952
> *does anyone know if the euro caprice headlights would fit on my 86 elco?
> *


yup..cut out the bezel,drill out the mounting holes in the back and cut the 2 areas where the light frame hits the back of theheader panel on both sides :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

picture i found on the web. :cheesy:


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Nov 23 2009, 09:41 AM~15753471
> *yup..cut out the bezel,drill out the mounting holes in the back and cut the 2 areas where the light frame hits the back of theheader panel on both sides :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool thanks i'm gonna try to find myself some euro lights at the the junkyard and try it out.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

@ the majestic picnic


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 23 2009, 09:47 PM~15761667
> *@ the majestic picnic
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR AZ HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 24 2009, 12:49 PM~15766946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does the frame sit so low because the frame wrap??It seems really low on this ride...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 11:49 PM~15732997
> *just wanted to let everyone know that it's coming back together one piece at a time
> 
> 
> ...


very good! glad to see it come back to life


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 06:05 PM~15769230
> *does the frame sit so low because the frame wrap??It seems really low on this ride...
> *


i was just wondering the same thing...?? seems wayyy too low.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 04:05 PM~15769230
> *does the frame sit so low because the frame wrap??It seems really low on this ride...
> *


body bushings and reienforment


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2009, 08:47 PM~15770926
> *body bushings and reienforment
> *


Did he do the top with 1/4"? That's the only reason I can actually think of. Puttin 1/4" on top of the frame causes the body not to fit to well. Makes sense that the body bushings would sit high. That would cause ur frame to look so low. That's what I always assumed about it. I could be wrong.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by and1kid02_@Nov 24 2009, 07:15 PM~15771229
> *Did he do the top with 1/4"? That's the only reason I can actually think of. Puttin 1/4" on top of the frame causes the body not to fit to well. Makes sense that the body bushings would sit high. That would cause ur frame to look so low. That's what I always assumed about it. I could be wrong.
> *


3 16 up front 1/4in middle 3/8 back...

bushings are thicker than og..


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 24 2009, 04:05 PM~15769230
> *does the frame sit so low because the frame wrap??It seems really low on this ride...
> *


thts why whn i did my frame i used 1/4 on top but did not plate over the where the body mount bushing went just went around all the holes so the bushings sit recessed around the plate


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 24 2009, 06:20 PM~15770054
> *very good! glad to see it come back to life
> *


thanks big dawg


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 23 2009, 10:47 PM~15761667
> *@ the majestic picnic
> 
> 
> ...


I see that elco up for trade man good luck


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 25 2009, 06:22 AM~15775845
> *I see that elco up for trade man good luck
> *


 just seeing whats out there. i don't think theres any takers but you never know! :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Happy thanksgiving elco riders


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 26 2009, 01:21 PM~15789989
> *Happy thanksgiving elco riders
> *


x2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 23 2009, 08:47 PM~15761667
> *@ the majestic picnic
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice!!!I'm diggin that SS front end w/13's homie!!!!!* :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Nov 20 2009, 08:14 AM~15725040
> *still on it coming for 2010
> *



THAT SONOFABITCH IS LOOKING CLEAN MAN I NEED TO HURRY UP AND CATCH UP IVE BEEN LAGGIN ON MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Finally Came Up On A 78 Elco For The Low :biggrin: 
















camera phone pics :uh:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 28 2009, 02:02 AM~15803794
> *Nice!!!I'm diggin that SS front end w/13's homie!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 30 2009, 09:20 AM~15821453
> *THANKS BRO! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

this el camino fest totally awsom i just bought 1979 el camino six mths ago factory 3 speed on the floor not to many came out like that.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Boogie_@Nov 30 2009, 04:14 PM~15823437
> *this el camino fest totally awsom i just bought  1979 el camino six mths ago factory 3 speed on the floor not to many came out like that.
> *


first post in the elco topic....great start!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Aug 28 2009, 12:01 AM~14906199
> * my elco getting the base sprayed for the candy :biggrin:
> *


IS THIS COLOR CANDY TANGERINE, EITHER WAY IT LOOKS NICE


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

hey Tiny waz up i met u at the la mesa car show a while back and you show up with a friend in a yellow el camino do you know from what kind of car he got those bucket seats from.Thanks :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

DAM


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Dec 1 2009, 02:17 PM~15834927
> *IS THIS COLOR CANDY TANGERINE, EITHER WAY IT LOOKS NICE
> *


thats the base homie here it is with the kandy


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Dec 2 2009, 02:06 AM~15842495
> *thats the base homie here it is with the kandy
> *


oh yeah its tangerine :cheesy:


----------



## jcardenas602 (Dec 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :0  :biggrin:  :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jcardenas602_@Dec 2 2009, 11:03 AM~15844516
> *  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:    :0
> *


Fail


----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

oops


----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

http://i49.tinypic.com/2d13br5.jpg


----------



## jcardenas602 (Dec 1, 2009)

:biggrin:







:0







:biggrin:















:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

does anybody know were these bucketseats come out of thank you.


----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin: oops


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 11 2009, 04:55 AM~15628459
> *Another full car build done at streetriders almost done full chrome and gold suspension,painted belly,smoothed fire wall,just wait to see the new interior and new hydro install.  Fuck what you heard we run this shit. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0 :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C. 
this summer.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 04:55 AM~15856311
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> ...


one of the hottest elco's around period.. I like the way he went with the door panel design and followed it through to the kick panel thats detail right there


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 02:55 AM~15856311
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> ...


 :0 that is a sick ass elco !!! congrats homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 03:41 PM~15857165
> *one of the hottest elco's around period.. I like the way he went with the door panel design and followed it through to the kick panel thats detail right there
> *


You noticed that too. :biggrin: derek knows his shit,i see him doing alot more custom low lows in the near future. :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

looks really nice


----------



## deeznuts80 (Sep 12, 2009)

nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 11:20 AM~15858005
> *You noticed that too. :biggrin: derek knows his shit,i see him doing alot more custom low lows in the near future. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 04:55 AM~15856311
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys. i wasnt goin to post anything intel it was done but o'well. you all got a little taste of whats been cookin. im hopin it will be done for vegas next year. ill post some more progress pics when i pick it up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Boogie_@Dec 2 2009, 01:05 AM~15842266
> *hey Tiny waz up i met u at the la mesa car show a while back and you show up with a friend in a yellow el camino do you know from what kind of car he got those bucket seats from.Thanks :wave:  :wave:
> *


WE BOTH GOT CUTTY BUCKETS BUT I THINK HE CHOPPED HIS HEADREST


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 03:55 AM~15856311
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 08:36 AM~15868957
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 03:55 AM~15856311
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> ...


 :around: dam thats some clean work. what do you have behind the cover for the cubby hole?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Some sick Elcos :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 09:36 AM~15868957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are your trailing arms extended?? looks like the back wheel is pushed back some


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 03:55 AM~15856311
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you guys. i wish i could take all the creative credit but this guy does wonders.

if you get a chance, you should pull him up on here to check out some other custom work of his.

www.myspace.com/boleysautotrim



great work!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 04:06 PM~15873309
> *are your trailing arms extended?? looks like the back wheel is pushed back some
> *


sure are.. its set up to hop


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 11:35 PM~15876521
> *sure are.. its set up to hop
> *


how many inches is it doin now?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 4 2009, 09:46 PM~15876639
> *how many inches is it doin now?
> *


im only wanting a good 50 hit bumper hard.. anything more than that is a plus..


maybe later ill push the rearend and make it radical


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 11:05 PM~15876831
> *im only wanting a good 50 hit bumper hard.. anything more than that is a plus..
> maybe later ill push the rearend and make it radical
> *


so does it drive lowered like that??


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

just a little peep of mine


----------



## Mr Boogie (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 4 2009, 12:12 PM~15871119
> *WE BOTH GOT CUTTY BUCKETS BUT I THINK HE CHOPPED HIS HEADREST
> *


what year of cutty thank you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 4 2009, 10:07 PM~15876842
> *so does it drive lowered like that??
> *


yep.. got a 2 peice drive shaft with a slip yoke and carrier bearing


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 5 2009, 04:30 AM~15876472
> *thank you guys. i wish i could take all the creative credit but this guy does wonders.
> 
> if you get a chance, you should pull him up on here to check out some other custom work of his.
> ...


x2 heres the seats


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Dec 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15872864
> *:around: dam thats some clean work. what do you have behind the cover for the cubby hole?
> *


He's got some beat in there.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT FO THEM EL CO RIDERS.....*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15888982
> *x2 heres the seats
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 01:47 AM~15391391
> *Anybody competing this is the car to worry about hell I'm glad I sold mine when I did :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 18 2009, 08:47 AM~15391391
> *Anybody competing this is the car to worry about hell I'm glad I sold mine when I did :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice,i know this is what noah wants out of his,a full show piece. :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Some elcos at a show yesterday


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

My Favorite


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 7 2009, 01:45 AM~15895675
> *Very nice,i know this is what noah wants out of his,a full show piece. :biggrin:
> *


yeah. that one is really nice!!


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 5 2007, 02:10 AM~8237226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 6 2009, 01:27 PM~15888989
> *He's got some beat in there.
> *


yea i figured that but i was hoping to get a sneak peek as to what exactly is back there.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 04:27 AM~9251672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 24 2009, 10:49 AM~15766946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 09:05 PM~15876831
> *im only wanting a good 50 hit bumper hard.. anything more than that is a plus..
> maybe later ill push the rearend and make it radical
> *


its already radical homie!! looks bad too...  cant wait to see it on da bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 12:09 PM~10095557
> *Noah wheres all the elco pics from the phx show????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


this el co like me a lot :biggrin: please if some one have put a picture of the complete top and hood


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 13 2007, 01:18 AM~9441104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :worship:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 5 2008, 04:17 PM~10095648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 7 2009, 08:26 PM~15904991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to paint my 79 this color


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

elco at traffic show with the raider vato we got 2nd








:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT TO ALL ELCO S........................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 7 2009, 10:13 PM~15907598
> *its already radical homie!! looks bad too...   cant wait to see it on da bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no its not.. its street.. just cuz the rear end is 3 inches back dont make it radical to me.. 
modified street sound better


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Dec 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15904389
> *yea i figured that but i was hoping to get a sneak peek as to what exactly is back there.
> *


doesnt matter. im bout to redo it all anyway. i show you then


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

watz up homies !!!!! these are some photos of my 1980 under construction chevy el camino[/SIZE]]








this is my engine 350 CID 5.7 late tipe roller engine








I change this intake to a friend of mine for a pair of mr gasket headers 








im currently working in this 1982 front end for update ma el ky


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Dec 8 2009, 05:06 PM~15915933
> *elco at traffic show with the raider vato we got 2nd
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 2 2008, 10:06 PM~11504468
> *pretty cool looking tailgate mod
> *


 do you atach this license plate holder with screws behind the tail gate like the og ? but only in other position ?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:22 PM~11504108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im speak ma question about this


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^i like that black on black^^^


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Got A ? For You Elco guys I have a 78 Elco and was wondering will a regal or cutlass frame work on my ride meaning are they the same length 
I Mean Technically They Are All G-bodies Right? :dunno:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15926782
> *Got A ? For You Elco guys I have a 78 Elco and was wondering will a regal or cutlass frame work on my ride meaning are they the same length
> I Mean Technically They Are All G-bodies Right? :dunno:
> *


elco frames are longer and yes a lot of their parts are the same though. 
so no that kind of frame won't work.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Dec 9 2009, 06:42 PM~15927776
> *elco frames are longer and yes a lot of their parts are the same though.
> so no that kind of frame won't work.
> *


  thanx for the info bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider+Dec 9 2009, 12:27 AM~15921621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did to.. i rolled it like that for a few weeks..
untill i two toned it..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@May 13 2008, 03:13 PM~10644848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 9 2009, 05:50 PM~15929996
> * thanx for the info bro :thumbsup:
> *


no problem homie.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

some low low el co¨s from tha mexican side (Ensenada and Tijuana ) ENJOY IT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 25 2008, 02:54 PM~12256145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN !!!!!!!! LOOKS VERY SSSSIIIICCCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

Now this i like. :biggrin: 









The "El Camero" concept was designed by Bo Zolland. It is simply a vision on how Chevrolet might ressurect the El Camino, a retro-styled muscle car! The El Camero is based off the new Camaro chassis, so it could also use the same drivetrain. 
6.2 Liter V8- 422HP


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Just Got An El Camino Store Catolog In The Mail,Man You Could Build A Car Out Of Those Things lol :wow:
Cool Thing If I Need Anything I Can Just Drive Up To The Wharehouse :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 3 2009, 03:55 AM~15856311
> *The new interior for the elco,all the gray and yellow pieces are gonna be painted and shipped to cali for murals,And theres suade in the doors,seats,and the whole top is suade. :0  :0 this is gonna be one of the hottest cars on the street in K.C.
> this summer.
> 
> ...




I LIKE THE HEAD LINER :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 24 2009, 11:49 AM~15766946
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN SICK THAT ELCO IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 11 2009, 01:03 AM~15944620
> *Just Got An El Camino Store Catolog In The Mail,Man You Could Build A Car Out Of Those Things lol :wow:
> Cool Thing If I Need Anything I Can Just Drive Up To The Wharehouse :biggrin:
> *


they dont make wheel wells though.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 11 2009, 05:13 PM~15949964
> *they dont make wheel wells though.
> *


They Dont? I Thought I Seen Some In There Before. I Could Be Mistaken


----------



## crazy hydraulics (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Nov 5 2009, 10:54 PM~15577983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAB MUTHA FUCKA :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

IM LIKE THE FIRST ONE AND THE LAST


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 12 2009, 12:13 AM~15955564
> *They Dont? I Thought I Seen Some In There Before. I Could Be Mistaken
> *


naw. they are pretty good about providing alot of useful stuff but alot of basic shit, they just dont have. BUT,..they have many parts cars on the lot that they can pull things off of. good people over there.


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 12 2009, 07:42 PM~15962209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 11 2009, 09:30 AM~15947825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 12 2009, 05:42 PM~15962209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best elco interior ive seen. mad props


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 12 2009, 05:42 PM~15962209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  dam homie really nice, good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

this is the spot








for this


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 13 2009, 11:49 PM~15969817
> *this is the spot
> 
> 
> ...


Majestics K.C. making BIG moves in 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 12 2009, 07:42 PM~15962209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnn is all I can say and I like the way you did that door sill plate


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15969817
> *this is the spot
> 
> 
> ...


ELCO'S LOOKIN DAMN GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i have a full sales brochure images collection like this that im found in tha web


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 13 2009, 04:49 PM~15969817
> *this is the spot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 14 2009, 09:42 PM~15983370
> *i have a full sales brochure images collection like this that im found in tha web
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Dec 10 2009, 07:07 PM~15941566
> *Now this i like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 13 2009, 04:49 PM~15969817
> *this is the spot
> 
> 
> ...



thats it yall put me in retirement i see the M got both of my favorite elco give me six ill be back :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15969817
> *this is the spot
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 16 2009, 10:23 PM~16004409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that pic


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

THIS IS IN MEXICO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 17 2009, 09:49 PM~16015959
> *THIS IS IN MEXICO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

1978 GMC CABALLERO Sales Brochure


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 18 2009, 10:02 PM~16026101
> * 1978 GMC CABALLERO Sales Brochure
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 16 2009, 09:23 PM~16004409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
sick pic!


----------



## sincitymafia (Feb 5, 2009)

Quick question for my fellow elco owners... i have noticed alot of elcos that have their plaques hanging from the headliner...how is this done,,,was wanting to do mine the same way...helpful hints would be greatly appreciated....thanx


----------



## sincitymafia (Feb 5, 2009)

if any one has any suggestion s just PM me


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

im gonna do something tight to my car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 19 2009, 08:07 PM~16032482
> *im gonna do something tight to my car
> *


you already did or you got something else up your sleeve??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 19 2009, 09:09 PM~16032492
> *you already did or you got something else up your sleeve??
> *


i was actually kidding but thank you. heres the new rims though.


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 21 2009, 06:50 PM~16051467
> *i was actually kidding but thank you. heres the new rims though.
> 
> 
> ...


what up big dog man i dont know what to do wit my car to many thoughts about so i think im going to keep the same color and just ride this summer


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 21 2009, 05:50 PM~16051467
> *i was actually kidding but thank you. heres the new rims though.
> 
> 
> ...


sick :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTMFT FOR MY ELCO BROTHERS HAVE A SAFE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE BED COVER FOR A GOOD CHEAP PRICE 

PM ME


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 23 2009, 07:08 PM~16073010
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE BED COVER FOR A GOOD CHEAP PRICE
> 
> PM ME
> *


TRY E BAY MAYBE U FOUND ONE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

merry chrismas elco riders happy holidays


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Dec 27 2009, 01:15 PM~16101942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that clean vato


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Dec 27 2009, 01:15 PM~16101942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Dec 10 2009, 08:07 PM~15941566
> *Now this i like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: looks like a corvair, hope they go with the ute body if they do remake it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Dec 27 2009, 01:15 PM~16101942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks NICE & CLEAN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92+Dec 27 2009, 12:20 PM~16102006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY_@Jan 5 2007, 12:19 AM~6907956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY LIL BROS 1966 EL CAMINO BEFORE HE BOUGHT IT AND THE OTHER EL CO BELONGED TO MY HOMIE ALEX BEFORE HE SOLD IT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 22 2009, 01:50 AM~16051467
> *i was actually kidding but thank you. heres the new rims though.
> 
> *


Better pics. :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT ALL ELCO S


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 28 2009, 12:39 PM~16111157
> *THATS MY LIL BROS 1966 EL CAMINO BEFORE HE BOUGHT IT AND THE OTHER EL CO BELONGED TO MY HOMIE ALEX BEFORE HE SOLD IT
> *


my homie Phil owns the 60 now


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 28 2009, 04:00 PM~16112720
> *Better pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
lookin real good doggy!!!my ****** need to step they game up for this one!!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 28 2009, 10:17 PM~16117110
> *my homie Phil owns the 60 now
> *


LET ME SEE THE PICS OF IT HOW IT LOOKS NOW :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 28 2009, 10:17 PM~16117110
> *my homie Phil owns the 60 now
> *


YEAH HE SLD IT IN 2007 AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 29 2009, 12:21 AM~16117164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> lookin real good doggy!!!my ****** need to step they game up for this one!!!
> *


thanks man. im goin for broke on this one. still plenty of goodies to come.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2009, 09:22 PM~15748514
> *aww.. im ur bitch..
> but yea, what my pimp said.. hit me up and fly me down
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Happy new years elco homies


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

who here has a digital dash in their elco'o'o'o?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 29 2009, 07:06 PM~16122231
> *thanks man. im goin for broke on this one. still plenty of goodies to come.
> *


THATS THE MAIN WORD HERE. :biggrin: :biggrin: But it will be worth it.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 1 2010, 11:46 AM~16152679
> *who here has a digital dash in their elco'o'o'o?
> *



what up homie hows like been bro ??


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 1 2010, 05:27 PM~16154638
> *what up homie hows like been bro ??
> *


eh. whats up homeboy? life is good. just been bustin ass on this ride. how are things down there? weather keepin you fellas down?


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 3 2010, 01:17 AM~16166781
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

so who has a digital dash in their el camino?...anyone??


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

MY ELCO REPPIN TOGETHER C.C AT MAJESTICS PICNIC


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16185453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS ELK HOMIE


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

I GOT SOME ELCO BED CHROMES, FRT. WINDOW CHROMES, A CLEAN TAILGATE, AND A FEW OTHER LITTLE THANGS FOR SALE HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED......


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:00 PM~16185453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ELCO HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 4 2010, 10:58 AM~16179470
> *so who has a digital dash in their el camino?...anyone??
> *


I had one in my old elco, it was from a caddy. Hit up tinydogg he has one in his car.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

my fav :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 7 2010, 12:47 AM~16210462
> *my fav  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



thats sick !!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2010, 09:58 PM~16210630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2010, 09:47 PM~16210462
> *my fav  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


this Elco is looking hard....what u think Tiny :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jan 6 2010, 10:48 PM~16210479
> *thats sick !!!
> *


x2


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Dec 27 2009, 12:15 PM~16101942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this black elky looks very sick ! :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jan 8 2010, 11:36 AM~16225674
> *this Elco is looking hard....what u think Tiny  :0
> *


THAT FUCKER IS SICK...I SEEN THE PICS BEFORE!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 4 2010, 11:58 AM~16179470
> *so who has a digital dash in their el camino?...anyone??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 9 2010, 02:04 PM~16236488
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



How easy of a swap was it? Did you hook everything up yourself? I'm about to make the swap in the near future .


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 9 2010, 12:27 PM~16236646
> *How easy of a swap was it? Did you hook everything up yourself? I'm about to make the swap in the near future .
> *


THE HOMIE DID IT FOR ME IN THE ELCO AND MONTE LS ILL POST PICS,IT WAS PRETTY QUICK FOR HIM...GIMME A FEW AND ILL TAKE THE PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 8 2010, 02:24 PM~16227905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 8 2010, 03:24 PM~16227905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's my '60...almost done with the hard stuff, just waiting on the new engine to get put in. Then I can tackle gettin the trim cleaned up and interior. Looking forward to the first cruise around the block! Hopin its real sooooon.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Con Safos_@Jan 9 2010, 01:21 PM~16237360
> *Here's my '60...almost done with the hard stuff, just waiting on the new engine to get put in. Then I can tackle gettin the trim cleaned up and interior. Looking forward to the first cruise around the block! Hopin its real sooooon.
> 
> 
> ...


aaa :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
this is a true elky no shits


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

im just found this in another topic a 59 el co with a working top :0 damn :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg+Jan 9 2010, 02:34 PM~16236701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 super sweet.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 9 2010, 07:41 PM~16239963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 9 2010, 07:41 PM~16239963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS SWEET CAN'T GET BETTER THEN THIS


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

always wondered what that would look like.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

nice. its lookin good. whats next?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2010, 05:59 PM~16257894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post some front shots with that 3 doggie :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2010, 03:59 PM~16257894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE HOMIE !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Jan 11 2010, 05:05 PM~16257977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill get some..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh and paint my fkin door jams.. lol


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2010, 03:59 PM~16257894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this a very unusual and rare style for modify a lowrider , but damn !! looks great bro ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THE EL CO HAS BEEN SITTING FOR THREE MONTHS SO I HAD TO CHARGE MY BATTS AND SLOWLY TAKING IT APART HERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 10:12 PM~16261839
> *this a very unusual and rare style for modify a lowrider , but damn !! looks great bro !    :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.. i am a very unusual person...

:loco:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TIP TOP


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2010, 04:59 PM~16257894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 14 2010, 11:48 AM~16289762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS ONE HOMIE . SAW IT ON THIS EPISODE FIRST


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this is for the gato fella. i found this in one of my japanese issues. this is the cover too.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 16 2010, 04:58 PM~16311350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone know what these headlights are out of ?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jan 16 2010, 06:51 PM~16312508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this lights are from a chevy caprice euro front clip


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 16 2010, 04:02 PM~16311385
> *this is for the gato fella. i found this in one of my japanese issues. this is the cover too.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice and beautyful MEXI-JAPANESE GIRL ?  :roflmao:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 08:11 PM~16312652
> *:thumbsup: nice and beautyful MEXI-JAPANESE GIRL ?    :roflmao:
> *


Mexianese  :roflmao:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

any stock elcos for sale?? so. cal??


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:happysad: may be this is a stupid question lol :uh: but i dont no ! 

my friend jose gift me a pair of very nice 2000 town car reinforced a-arms my question is , this a-arms fit in my ma 1980 chevy el camino ?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

aint gonna be no joke in 2010 i am steppin my game up


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 16 2010, 05:02 PM~16311385
> *this is for the gato fella. i found this in one of my japanese issues. this is the cover too.
> 
> 
> ...


arizona in japan magzine watch out now :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/cto/1558902709.html

:0 Not a bad price at all


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT For This Topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I kind of wish I didn't sell my green one


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:10 PM~16330439
> *I kind of wish I didn't sell my green one
> *


meee toooo.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 18 2010, 08:04 PM~16331172
> *meee toooo.
> *


I might sell my bike and get me another cruiser you never know it might be an elco :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16332004
> *I might sell my bike and get me another cruiser you never know it might be an elco :biggrin:
> *


I want to build a bobber, but after i finish my elco :happysad:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by javib760+Jan 17 2010, 05:59 PM~16318887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 18 2010, 09:28 PM~16332540
> *I want to build a bobber, but after i finish my elco :happysad:
> *


I'm trying to sell my bobber I have another xs650 so if I sell this one I won't miss it because I can build another :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

im found this conversion in other topic , about wagons :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Jan 17 2010, 05:59 PM~16318887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the baddest elcos on planet earf! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:58 PM~16332004
> *I might sell my bike and get me another cruiser you never know it might be an elco :biggrin:
> *


What do you want for the bike?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 9 2010, 12:40 PM~16236724
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 18 2010, 11:25 AM~16326797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lets see what he brings :cheesy:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 19 2010, 12:23 PM~16338289
> *What do you want for the bike?
> *


baller!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jan 19 2010, 10:59 AM~16338654
> *:0  lets see what he brings  :cheesy:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 18 2010, 11:18 PM~16335319
> *I'm trying to sell my bobber I have another xs650 so if I sell this one I won't miss it because I can build another :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 16 2010, 06:02 PM~16311385
> *this is for the gato fella. i found this in one of my japanese issues. this is the cover too.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FINED BRO LOOKING GOOD IN JAPAN! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 09:06 PM~16345773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not gunna even ask


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 19 2010, 11:23 AM~16338289
> *What do you want for the bike?
> *


$4,500 obo it gets alot of attention


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

WILL POST MORE PICS LATER...WE TAKIN MORE NOW!!!IMMA TEA BAG HER BEFORE WE DONE...LMAO


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 10:06 PM~16345773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE BIG CHONCHO! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 10:11 PM~16345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAVE SO MUCH FUN AT THE SHOP! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 09:11 PM~16345840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fucken jack....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 19 2010, 10:40 PM~16346298
> *THATS ONE BIG CHONCHO!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yup it's a big ol hatchet wound


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 09:06 PM~16345773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damm :0 :0 :0 :wow: damm fuck a hatchet look like chainsaw went up in their texas chainsaw mascare but i cant hate cause u doin damm thing tiny :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dropingame (Dec 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

my homie ride


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 20 2010, 12:18 AM~16348467
> *god damm :0  :0  :0  :wow: damm fuck a hatchet look like chainsaw went up in their texas chainsaw mascare but i cant hate cause u doin damm thing tiny  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lmao...the homie jus came threw and said hey this chick wants to take some pics on ur ride....i was like koo handle it,but that was a chainsaw massacre,you aint lyin!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 19 2010, 10:18 PM~16347019
> *yup it's a big ol hatchet wound
> *


x1000000
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 19 2010, 09:42 PM~16346328
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAVE SO MUCH FUN AT THE SHOP!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we do bigg gato.....its jus some out of nowhere shit...different people come threw and its never a typical day around here!!!lol
:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 09:06 PM~16345773
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jan 20 2010, 08:49 AM~16350156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 20 2010, 08:16 AM~16349686
> *we do bigg gato.....its jus some out of nowhere shit...different people come threw and its never a typical day around here!!!lol
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


TAKING ANY APPLICATIONS? JK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 08:06 PM~16345773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tiny, Omar said that you need to wear some chonis when your working on dirty money!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 20 2010, 10:24 PM~16358544
> *Hey Tiny, Omar said that you need to wear some chonis when your working on dirty money!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAM!! :barf::sprint:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 20 2010, 09:24 PM~16358544
> *Hey Tiny, Omar said that you need to wear some chonis when your working on dirty money!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



]LMAO....TELL OL'SASQUATCH OVER THERE THAT ILL BE WEARING DEPENDS BY THE TIME HE BUSTS OUT HIS 12 YEAR OLD PROJECT 60....[/COLOR] :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 20 2010, 09:31 PM~16358620
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


X1000000 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 17 2010, 05:07 PM~16318969
> *any stock elcos for sale?? so. cal??
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 20 2010, 09:44 PM~16358796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

CAR USED TO BE LUX BUT WENT TO NEW MEXICO I THINK


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 21 2010, 10:03 AM~16363342
> *]LMAO....TELL OL'SASQUATCH OVER THERE THAT ILL BE WEARING DEPENDS BY THE TIME HE BUSTS OUT HIS 12 YEAR OLD PROJECT 60....[/COLOR] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 21 2010, 10:12 PM~16369551
> *:rimshot:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 21 2010, 07:16 PM~16369609
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


What up?!  Any new progress on the elco?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Im gonna be shaving my tailgate pretty soon, anybody kno what gauge sheet metal i should use


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Jan 21 2010, 10:56 PM~16370115
> *What up?!    Any new progress on the elco?
> *


oh'yeah. steady moving. just little stuff here and there.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SoCalLife, *OGDinoe1*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i need some help please , my el ky had hooker competiton headers , when i made my own dual mufler , the left side fits very perfectly , so but the right side was a lil different , this are close fitting to the transmision support , my question is , why i need to make a dual exhaust ? some pics of ur dual exhausts please :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 23 2010, 01:19 AM~16382975
> *i need some help please , my el ky had hooker competiton headers , when i made my own dual mufler  , the left side fits very perfectly , so but the right side was a lil different , this are close fitting to the transmision support , my question is , why i need to make a dual exhaust ?  some pics of ur dual exhausts  please  :happysad:
> *


you either need to buy a trannsmission cross member that lifts up so a dual exhaust can pass threw or you can alter yours. I altered mine and it worked just fine.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Jan 20 2010, 03:09 AM~16349233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LILCHUCKS85 "LA MUERTE"..COMMING THIS YEAR, REPEN THAT GT ALL DAY LONG ......* :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 05:31 AM~16384001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice it must be a walk through


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

oh man.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 04:31 AM~16384001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:biggrin: 
My '78


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 03:31 AM~16384001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

what i need to make a 3 wheel motion in my el ky


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hydraulics


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 19 2010, 10:40 PM~16346298
> *THATS ONE BIG CHONCHO!  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 dats wat u call a gap....camel toe queen..... :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/1nagoya2.jpg[/IMG]











That Sweet spot!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2010, 12:03 AM~16391854
> *hydraulics
> *


i know this man :twak: :rimshot: 
im talking about the rear weights and cilinder sizes
what i need ?


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16398210
> *i know this man  :twak:  :rimshot:
> im talking about the rear weights and cilinder sizes
> what i need ?
> *


3 pumps.
chain bridge
6 batts
14 in strokes


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2010, 07:58 PM~16399074
> *3 pumps.
> chain bridge
> 6 batts
> ...


tanx bro , damn i recently buy an good used setup but have only 2 pumps 5 batts and 12s for the rear , im waiting to finish all the reinforcements to put this on


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jan 26 2010, 10:33 PM~16423719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ARE THE SHIT......ABOUT 8K TOO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 24 2010, 10:33 PM~16399608
> *tanx bro , damn i recently buy an good used setup but have only 2 pumps 5 batts and 12s for the rear , im waiting to finish all the reinforcements to put this on
> *


I had 2 pumps in my elco and 3batts in the cargo area and it would 3


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2010, 10:22 PM~16425311
> *I had 2 pumps in my elco and 3batts in the cargo area and it would 3
> *


really ???? :0 ho yea i remember u have 10"s on the rear


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 26 2010, 11:56 PM~16425931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jan 19 2010, 12:58 PM~16339700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 18 2010, 11:33 PM~16335459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 27 2010, 01:40 AM~16425878
> *really ????  :0  ho yea i remember u have 10"s on the rear
> *


I switched to 12s but I'm sure it was the same lockup as the 10s because it was getting stopped by suspension parts


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 29 2010, 01:34 AM~16449010
> *I switched to 12s but I'm sure it was the same lockup as the 10s because it was getting stopped by suspension parts
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

today im put some new parts on my engine , i put a new billet specialtiies oval air cleaner filter and a good used , polished edelbrock 600 cfm carb


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab95/sic7132/SANY0596.jpg[/i
> 
> The tires remind of em old hotwheels redlines. im diggin it :biggrin:


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

1959 elky 4 sale 

i found this el ky 4 sale on the internet , not a bad price


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

JUST A SNEAK PEAK FOR 2010


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 23 2010, 04:31 AM~16384001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 3


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 31 2010, 09:55 AM~16466955
> *nice 3
> *


It's for sale


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Found this for sale 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1981-el-cam...=item4ced5ed8aa


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 31 2010, 12:29 AM~16466049
> *JUST A SNEAK PEAK FOR 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

JUST TWO MORE LOL!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16483916
> *JUST TWO MORE LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


ostrich style :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

EL NOMADO ,


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 2 2010, 12:29 AM~16485777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

THIS IS FOR SALE OR TRADE MY HOMIES


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16483916
> *JUST TWO MORE LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN!!! :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 2 2010, 12:49 PM~16488737
> *:0 DAMN!!! :worship:
> *


THANKS Getting Chromed out now!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 1 2010, 11:36 PM~16484678
> *ostrich style  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519502

FOR SALE OR TRADE IT'S MY HOMIES


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 2 2010, 10:34 AM~16488177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


18s?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 2 2010, 02:41 PM~16490886
> *THANKS Getting Chromed out now!
> *


very nice homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTMFT ELCO BROTHERS ALL ELCOS LOOKING GOOD NICE SETUP BIGGATO


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 3 2010, 07:29 PM~16503549
> *TTMFT ELCO BROTHERS ALL ELCOS LOOKING GOOD NICE SETUP BIGGATO
> *


thanks loco! :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 1 2010, 10:48 PM~16483916
> *JUST TWO MORE LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Dam Leonard got down! Bro your ride looking real good. Can't wait for him to start on my caddy.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Feb 3 2010, 09:44 PM~16505327
> *:thumbsup: Dam Leonard got down! Bro your ride looking real good. Can't wait for him to start on my caddy.
> *


Thanks! He's one bad ass Hard Line bender! ALL IN ONE DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16465901


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10 :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 :thumbsup: NICE HOMIE.....


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice! like the color :cheesy:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 3 2010, 09:49 PM~16506337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Black on black never can go wrong with that.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 4 2010, 05:07 PM~16514697
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANX HOMIES!!* :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: oh'shit!!! my *****! :cheesy: 

thats lookin great!!! glad to see you had something on the back burner.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Feb 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16505810
> *Thanks! He's one bad ass Hard Line bender! ALL IN ONE DAY!  :biggrin:
> *


leonard did that?? fool knows whats up for sure! i could chill at dudes shop all day!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 3 2010, 09:49 PM~16506337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that in the bed ??
Kinda looks like a trunk lid :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 06:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 5 2010, 09:35 AM~16521463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 supa nice ! whats next playa ?


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 4 2010, 10:21 PM~16516713
> *leonard did that?? fool knows whats up for sure! i could chill at dudes shop all day!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Feb 4 2010, 08:19 PM~16516679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stripes & leafing homie


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16513837
> *Sneek peek,should be out by summer '10  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 6 2010, 09:20 PM~16536321
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx TONE-LOC :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@Feb 5 2010, 10:35 AM~16521463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 6 2010, 11:26 PM~16536369
> *Thanx TONE-LOC :biggrin:
> *


Nice elco homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2010, 01:08 AM~16537811
> *Nice elco homie
> *


Thanx LOC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 19 2010, 08:06 PM~16345773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got damn Tiny wtf is that...looks like you can fit 7 dildos up in that bitch..fuck I should of went that night...I wanted to see her nipples :cheesy: :roflmao: 

me :twak:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16546232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 7 2010, 11:28 PM~16546232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 love this car


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 07:23 PM~16553882
> *love this car
> *


me too


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

i know it's not a lowrider ,but it is an elcamino


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO UHP_@Feb 9 2010, 08:14 PM~16566973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16546232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hottest elco out their :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: killin the comp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 4 2010, 10:19 PM~16516679
> *:wow: oh'shit!!! my *****! :cheesy:
> 
> thats lookin great!!! glad to see you had something on the back burner.
> *


I sold my bike yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16546232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

are the roofs of the elcos to short to swap some g body t tops on. has anyone seen anything like this


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Feb 10 2010, 09:56 PM~16578528
> *are the roofs of the elcos to short to swap some g body t tops on. has anyone seen anything like this
> *


THEY MAY BE A LIL TOO SHORT, IDK MEASURE IT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 10 2010, 09:49 PM~16579152
> *THEY MAY BE A LIL TOO SHORT, IDK MEASURE IT
> *


them suport the T-tops but , the T-tops not fit exactly to the el ko tops


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

be sure to check this pics 


















this el ko is very nice , but personally im not like the t.tops on it , because they not fit perfectly on the el ky top


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 10:34 PM~16579670
> *be sure to check this pics
> 
> 
> ...


what car are those t tops from. they dont look that good.

i could measure the roof on my elco but i dont have a t top roof to measure


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 12:34 AM~16579670
> *be sure to check this pics
> 
> 
> ...


Those t tops remind me of the 76-77 monte carlo t tops but I could be wrong


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 02:33 AM~16580423
> *Those t tops remind me of the 76-77 monte carlo t tops but I could be wrong
> 
> 
> ...


*Your right thoes T-Tops that are on that elco are Not from a G-body they are the late 70's style. From what Ive been told back in the 70's cars never came from the factory wit T-top (ecpt vettes, camaros, & T/A's sports cars). Back in the day you could oreder T-Tops out of a book like JC Whitney & have them Installed like a pop up sunroof & all the Caprice's, Impalas, M/C's, Cuttys ect.ect. from the 70's are just aftermarket roofs...... *

*O yea if anyone needs mesurments let me know I got a 78 T-Top Cutty  *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 11 2010, 03:58 AM~16580462
> *Your right thoes T-Tops that are on that elco are Not from a G-body they are the late 70's style. From what Ive been told back in the 70's cars never came from the factory wit T-top (ecpt vettes, camaros, & T/A's sports cars). Back in the day you could oreder T-Tops out of a book like JC Whitney & have them Installed like a pop up sunroof & all the Caprice's, Impalas, M/C's, Cuttys ect.ect. from the 70's are just aftermarket roofs......
> 
> O yea if anyone needs mesurments let me know I got a 78 T-Top Cutty
> ...


but then that would mean they are not interchangable though right because whats the chance of everyone ordering the same after market t tops unless the factory had them and only installed them on request


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2010, 03:06 AM~16580466
> *but then that would mean they are not interchangable though right because whats the chance of everyone ordering the same after market t tops unless the factory had them and only installed them on request
> *


Im not sure on that one the info I typed B-4 is just what Ive found on the net so Im not 100% sure its even tru. I think maybee the glass was all the same but the trim around it & locking pins are all different

The T-Top you see in the pics above is one I ordered & had to send back cuz the guys thought all G-Bodys are the same :uh: The 1979 Cutty top was different than the 1978 Cutty top & even tho it fit in the opening there was no way to lock it down cuz they made the locking pins different from year 2 year


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Mmmmmmm thats pretty crazy


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 11 2010, 02:28 AM~16580482
> *Im not sure on that one the info I typed B-4 is just what Ive found on the net so Im not 100% sure its even tru. I think maybee the glass was all the same but the trim around it & locking pins are all different
> 
> The T-Top you see in the pics above is one I ordered & had to send back cuz the guys thought all G-Bodys are the same :uh:  The 1979 Cutty top was different than the 1978 Cutty top & even tho it fit in the opening there was no way to lock it down cuz they made the locking pins different from year 2 year
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 11:35 PM~16590134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i know this el kos are not low-lows , but looks nice


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)

all of them look very nice!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 12 2010, 06:48 PM~16596445
> *i know this el kos are not low-lows , but looks nice
> 
> 
> ...


I like cars with big wheels I just don't care for when there jacked up so high their 28s look like 10s


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2010, 08:41 PM~16598496
> *I like cars with big wheels I just don't care for when there jacked up so high their 28s look like 10s
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

<span style='color:red'><a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKI2aZ908Ns\' target=\'_blank\'>2009 el co run VIDEO part 1</a>


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nChVw-3ONu8\' target=\'_blank\'>2009 el co run VIDEO part 2</a>


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 12 2010, 05:52 PM~16596473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16598968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it me, or the center of the front clip is off centered from the hood.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Bad ass burn out right here :0 *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

what year is this bumper off of or is it just the stock one??


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 13 2010, 10:26 PM~16606651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably the stock one. I switched out the front and rear to a set of all chrome bumpers when I had my el co, I don't like the ones with the rubber on them. :biggrin:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

WAS UP MY FELLOW ELCO OWNERS ???????


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 13 2010, 03:13 AM~16600327
> *is it me, or the center of the front clip is off centered from the hood.
> *


SORRY DIDN'T KNOW I WAS BEING JUDGED HOMIE !!!!! THE HOOD WAS JUST SITTING ON THE CAR .......WINDOW TRIM ISNT ON EITHER ....LOL


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16546232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SUPER CLEAN....* :wow:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 14 2010, 05:26 PM~16612020
> *SUPER CLEAN.... :wow:
> *


Yeah, but the owner is super dirty!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

A question for all the elcamino experts, how many diff trim packages where available? Seems like a ton, with all the different moulding and stainless you see on them?


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 12 2010, 05:56 PM~16596511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweet  
got more pics?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Feb 14 2010, 08:44 PM~16613980
> *sweet
> got more pics?
> *


here are somes , this car is dubbed by the owner : “"CrEaM iN Ya PaNTieS"” 
lol


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 14 2010, 06:45 PM~16612671
> *A question for all the elcamino experts, how many diff trim packages where available? Seems like a ton, with all the different moulding and stainless you see on them?
> *



if you talk about the last generation of el ky , (1978-1988)
this is one tipe , no side moldings only a chrome wheel opening molding over the quaters(for one paint tone )


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 14 2010, 06:45 PM~16612671
> *A question for all the elcamino experts, how many diff trim packages where available? Seems like a ton, with all the different moulding and stainless you see on them?
> *


this is only another tipe for two tone paint combo


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 14 2010, 06:45 PM~16612671
> *A question for all the elcamino experts, how many diff trim packages where available? Seems like a ton, with all the different moulding and stainless you see on them?
> *


check this 1987 this had the complete side molding but is only one color , and they no have the superior molding under the bed chromes like the previous one


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 14 2010, 06:45 PM~16612671
> *A question for all the elcamino experts, how many diff trim packages where available? Seems like a ton, with all the different moulding and stainless you see on them?
> *


and finally check this one , no have anyone wheel molding , or side molding kit , but have the bed rails kit , optional at the dealer shop back in the days , this one of the rarest trim pakages ,










but sometimes i seen some stock combinations of the trim pakages , some times depend of the sub-model 
( caballero , royal knight , supersport and others )

and sometimes depend of the motor and tranny combination , or the shift location , on the column , or in th floors 
like in this pic


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 10:56 PM~16614866
> *here are somes , this car is dubbed by the owner :  “"CrEaM iN Ya PaNTieS"”
> lol
> 
> ...



thanks bro.
any interior pics?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Feb 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16615651
> *thanks bro.
> any interior pics?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3316845


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

nice thanks for the info, alot of diff ones


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 12 2010, 12:35 AM~16590134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone have a set of tail lights that they wana sell? Pm me & let me know thanks


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16614885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16615174
> *and finally check this one , no have anyone wheel molding , or side molding kit , but have the bed rails kit , optional at the dealer shop back in the days , this one of the rarest trim pakages ,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16598968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS GOOD HOE ELCO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT ELCO BROTHERS


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 16 2010, 08:48 PM~16635575
> *TTT ELCO BROTHERS
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

does anyone know when the next elco run is here in socal


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Mar 23 2008, 11:42 AM~10235442
> *HOT OFF THE PRESS. Took them after a morning cruise an a big bowl of menudo :biggrin:
> Sorry about the back ground, I didn't think about closing my garage :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2010, 06:11 PM~16644376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I miss her!!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2010, 07:11 PM~16644376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 17 2010, 06:24 PM~16644556
> *clean ride
> *


Those pics where before I redid the interior and got her new shoes and some other stuff!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Feb 17 2010, 06:11 PM~16644376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which is the reason to accommodate the batteries in one bank per side and not so


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Feb 17 2010, 06:11 PM~16644376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yours too :cheesy:


----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2010, 05:02 AM~16570001
> *I sold my bike yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations. it was a nice bike but i gotta keep movin forward on the whip. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Feb 13 2010, 12:22 AM~16598968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up man? hope all is well. car is lookin nice!!


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

JUST ADDED THIS TO MY EL CO WHAT DO GUYS THINK?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 08:39 AM~16660850
> *JUST ADDED THIS TO MY EL CO WHAT DO GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


What's that off of?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 09:39 AM~16660850
> *JUST ADDED THIS TO MY EL CO WHAT DO GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...




no,, :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 19 2010, 12:31 PM~16661875
> *no,, :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I don't care for it personally


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 18 2010, 11:21 PM~16657547
> *congratulations. it was a nice bike but i gotta keep movin forward on the whip. :biggrin:
> *


I wasn't expecting you to buy it bro and I know what your saying thats what I'm trying to do


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 19 2010, 10:25 AM~16661794
> *What's that off of?
> *


OFF BLAZER S10


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 09:39 AM~16660850
> *I LIKE IT SOMETHING DIFFERENT  :thumbsup:*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 12:52 PM~16662067
> *OFF BLAZER S10
> *


if you like it thats all that matters


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 08:39 AM~16660850
> * :happysad: nah sorry homie but for everyone there own.....there is just sumthang off about it...  </span>*


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 09:39 AM~16660850
> *JUST ADDED THIS TO MY EL CO WHAT DO GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...


woa.....i hate to b a down talk but a regular 5th wheel would have looked better but even that is kinda eh.....not my style


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 08:39 AM~16660850
> *ALRITE I WANTED SOME FEED BACK FROM FELLOW EL CO'S FAM IT'S COMING OFF LOL*


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 19 2010, 10:31 AM~16661875
> *no,, :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


x2

im like the caddy style fifthwheel on it , not this , sorry bro


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

* I think its a Elco Im not 100% sure Ive never seen anything like this *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 19 2010, 08:39 AM~16660850
> *JUST ADDED THIS TO MY EL CO WHAT DO GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> ...



don't take this personal,
but that's the ugliest thing i've ever seen on an Elco in my life homie !  

"get rid of it", "QUICK" !!! before someone see's it !


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 20 2010, 08:52 AM~16669483
> *don't take this personal,
> but that's the ugliest thing i've ever seen on an Elco in my life homie !
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

ALRIGHT I TOOK OFF THE SPARE TIRE BRACKET GETTING AIR BAGGED NOW THANX FOR THE FEED BACK


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 19 2010, 01:47 PM~16663430
> *woa.....i hate to b a down talk but a regular 5th wheel would have looked better but even that is kinda eh.....not my style
> 
> *


Has somebody done this already. I wanna see some pics of one with a bumper kit


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Feb 20 2010, 10:14 PM~16674027
> *Has somebody done this already. I wanna see some pics of one with a bumper kit
> *


Here you go


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 20 2010, 01:47 PM~16669095
> * I think its a Elco Im not 100% sure Ive never seen anything like this
> 
> 
> ...


its a holden

i got one too











not done up but got big plans for it


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 AM~16675969
> *Here you go
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks alright, but I'm in between.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 AM~16675969
> *Here you go
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: 

i have the same idea a few years ago , but im not have the caddy conti-kit , this looks nice


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Feb 16 2010, 09:48 PM~16635572
> *WHATS GOOD HOE ELCO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:  NO ****
> *


WAS UP HOMIE ...WHATS GOING DOWN ??  THANKS JUST NEED A FEW MORE THINGS BUT SHE IS COMING ALONG


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 18 2010, 10:23 PM~16657595
> *whats up man? hope all is well. car is lookin nice!!
> *


THANKS BRO .....


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 20 2010, 10:50 PM~16673848
> * AIR BAGGED</span> NOW THANX FOR THE FEED BACK
> *


this one wont be as easy to remove when you ask for feedback. :cheesy: 
you should use hydros! just sayin. :happysad:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

my 81 in the works


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Just redid my setup n cleaned n paint the inside of my bed 
Whatcha think


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 22 2010, 06:44 PM~16692959
> *Just redid my setup n cleaned n paint the inside of my bed
> Whatcha think
> 
> ...


 THIS SETUP LOOKS STRENGTH


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 22 2010, 07:44 PM~16692959
> *Just redid my setup n cleaned n paint the inside of my bed
> Whatcha think
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Feb 20 2010, 09:14 PM~16674027
> *Has somebody done this already. I wanna see some pics of one with a bumper kit
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Feb 23 2010, 12:58 AM~16696787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a van spare tire I believe


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 18 2010, 04:16 PM~16653645
> *That's my old elco :0  :biggrin: I miss her too :happysad:
> 
> And yours too :cheesy:
> *




















and now she's mine.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 23 2010, 12:22 AM~16696972
> *thats a van spare tire I believe
> *


:dunno: looks like it


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Feb 22 2010, 11:28 PM~16697022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks brother


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 22 2010, 10:05 AM~16688286
> *this one wont be as easy to remove when you ask for feedback. :cheesy:
> you should use hydros! just sayin. :happysad:
> *


I WAS I JUST DON'T LIKE THE CYLINDERS POPPING OUT OF THE BED AND I DON'T WANNA LOSE MY BED SPACE. SORRY MY NEXT CAR WILL GET LIFTED FO SURE


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 23 2010, 10:21 AM~16699869
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


X2


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2010, 11:22 PM~16696972
> *thats a van spare tire I believe
> *


x2


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg+Feb 23 2010, 12:23 PM~16701039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supp Tone Loc


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 29 2005, 02:25 PM~4299396
> *my shit!
> *


  supa clean


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by paintbydj_@Jun 21 2007, 11:13 PM~8152350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the detail is outstanding who did the mural


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

*Selling my '84 El Camino rebuilt motor (350 beefed up!!) & transmission (350 with a 400 torque converter).Needs paint & interior.Tags paid until Nov.'10 needs to be smogged.Asking $2500.00 obo or trade for lets see what you got????No bullshit,no stupid ass comments,I will "NOT" part out so don't ask!!!!!Located in the San Fernando Valley,Los Angeles area call me (818)238-7734 Rick... I also have extra parts too...PM or email me [email protected]*


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Sep 6 2007, 12:36 AM~8727300
> *Weekend Obsession
> 
> 
> ...


the back end is awesome


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 24 2010, 10:34 AM~16711441
> *
> 
> Supp Tone Loc
> *


Not much just the same ol' thing, working like a dog! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Anything new on the elco?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

just stopping by to say whats up


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 24 2010, 08:46 PM~16717592
> *Not much just the same ol' thing, working like a dog!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Anything new on the elco?
> *


Yeah I hear ya homie....It's getting dropped off for stripes & leafing on saturday


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 04:42 AM~16720207
> *just stopping by to say whats up
> 
> 
> ...


very sick ! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2010, 06:42 AM~16720207
> *just stopping by to say whats up
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

T.T.T for all the elco owners


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 AM~16721253
> *Yeah I hear ya homie....It's getting dropped off for stripes & leafing on saturday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i found this on the internet wath do u think el kos ?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider+Feb 25 2010, 10:34 PM~16728348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     oh and I like that 58 elco it's one of a kind for sure


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 1 2010, 01:28 AM~16756852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 2 2010, 02:56 AM~16769376
> *:wow:
> *


whats up Chuck? :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wave: whats crackin
started working on my elco finally :biggrin: ripped out the dash gonna try something diff
what you guys think?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 2 2010, 08:05 AM~16769706
> *:wave: whats crackin
> started working on my elco finally :biggrin:  ripped out the dash gonna try something diff
> what you guys think?
> ...


I say go for it. I'm using a early 70's el camino dash. Don't want to look like every other gbody.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 87_Eldog (Sep 25, 2009)

my el camino in new orleans bourbon st


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87_Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 05:29 PM~16775688
> *my el camino in new orleans bourbon st
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 2 2010, 05:05 AM~16769706
> *:wave: whats crackin
> started working on my elco finally :biggrin:  ripped out the dash gonna try something diff
> what you guys think?
> ...


a lil different lol :0 nice idea


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87_Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 05:29 PM~16775688
> *my el camino in new orleans bourbon st
> 
> 
> ...


nice  :cheesy: whatt color is this ? deep black or tuxeedo black ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 2 2010, 07:05 AM~16769706
> *:wave: whats crackin
> started working on my elco finally :biggrin:  ripped out the dash gonna try something diff
> what you guys think?
> ...


hell yeah I always wanted to put like a 59 dash in my elco I hate all the plastic on the interior of the g bodies


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2010, 07:43 AM~16781587
> *hell yeah I always wanted to put like a 59 dash in my elco I hate all the plastic on the interior of the g bodies
> *


:werd: the dash is one thing i dont like on elcos we'll see how it turns out :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 3 2010, 02:30 AM~16779919
> *a lil different lol  :0  nice idea
> *


Thanks


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Mar 3 2010, 12:25 PM~16784801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see thke set-up homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 87_Eldog (Sep 25, 2009)

> 619lowrider Posted Yesterday, 11:31 PM
> super jet black (dupont)


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the elcos.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 4 2010, 01:31 PM~16796847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1980 , very nice my old front end , now i put a 1982 front


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> > 619lowrider Posted Yesterday, 11:31 PM
> > super jet black (dupont)
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 5 2010, 12:14 PM~16805470
> *ttt
> *


I'm not returning to the elco fest with an elco I'm a regal man now check out my new ride it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

NEW ELCO


----------



## TONE903 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2010, 07:12 AM~16812156
> *I'm not returning to the elco fest with an elco I'm a regal man now check out my new ride it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title
> 
> 
> ...


nice lets see the title :cheesy: 
gotta see to believe :biggrin: 
haha


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE903_@Mar 6 2010, 07:19 PM~16815660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
nice el co.
pics of the setup PROFA


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2010, 06:12 AM~16812156
> *I'm not returning to the elco fest with an elco I'm a regal man now check out my new ride it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha lol , very nice car , i see this in the past on the chopped g-body topic, and in the convertible conversion fest , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 5 st*rs car


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT for the elcos


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 05:02 PM~16821414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good I was trying to get my old tbi motor back to put in my regal :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 04:02 PM~16821414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What trans you doing ? and which wiring harness you going with ? I have my hands on a 4.8 just dont know if its worth it or just put in a carbed 350


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16824329
> *What trans you doing ? and which wiring harness you going with ? I have my hands on a 4.8 just dont know if its worth it or just put in a carbed 350
> *


Its way more work to wire up that 4.8 but probably worth it in the end


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

FOR SALE $2800.00, IN CALI. , PM ME FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 03:02 PM~16821414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ls SERIES engines are the shit !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  





































check this build up article
ls series technical article


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 7 2010, 09:46 PM~16824329
> *What trans you doing ? and which wiring harness you going with ? I have my hands on a 4.8 just dont know if its worth it or just put in a carbed 350
> *


turbo 250 trans. switchin it over to carbed..
not leaving it fuel ingected


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

From this weekends LRM Phoenix show


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Mar 8 2010, 09:40 PM~16834666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2010, 10:02 PM~16833388
> *turbo 250 trans. switchin it over to carbed..
> not leaving it fuel ingected
> *


it would of been cool fuel injected


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 9 2010, 05:44 AM~16836604
> *it would of been cool fuel injected
> *


dont think it will fit.. intakes tall it will hit the hood..
plus im, on a wrapped frame, belly split, and sollid motor mounts


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

Whats up elcoers


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONE903_@Mar 6 2010, 10:19 PM~16815660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

MY DAUGHTER GUARDING MY EL CO


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Mar 9 2010, 12:40 AM~16834666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Mar 9 2010, 02:58 PM~16841324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

some photos of my El Camino from the PHX show


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16842840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your Elco looked good at the show! conrats on the win :biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 9 2010, 07:10 PM~16843461
> *your Elco looked good at the show! conrats on the win :biggrin:
> *


THanks , got some plans for it . I just need to get off my ass and finish the bed and install a newer engine with some shine :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 9 2010, 05:16 PM~16842840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice el ky , any more pics ???


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Mar 8 2010, 09:40 PM~16834666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup: 
I see she is in good hands!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16844053
> *very nice el ky , any more pics ???
> *


Yeah i will have to dig some u let me look and i will post them


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

HERES MY 80 ELCO. ITS NOT FIXED UP LIKE ALL OF THESE BUT ITS KEW.


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Mar 9 2010, 03:58 PM~16841324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur 2 babys.


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Mar 9 2010, 10:09 PM~16845761
> *HERES MY 80 ELCO. ITS NOT FIXED UP LIKE ALL OF THESE BUT ITS KEW.
> 
> 
> ...


nice, gotta start somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 9 2010, 08:16 PM~16842840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2010, 08:45 AM~16837077
> *dont think it will fit.. intakes tall it will hit the hood..
> plus im, on a wrapped frame, belly split, and sollid motor mounts
> *


the more better to have fuel injection so you don't die out :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Your elco is looking good King


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

love them elcos. im gonna postpics of the elco im building from theframe up


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

2010 LRM SHOW


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 10 2010, 02:32 AM~16847584
> *Your elco is looking good King
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 9 2010, 06:16 PM~16842840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg+Mar 8 2010, 09:40 PM~16834666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better my self Tony!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

my el ko , always safe , lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 11 2010, 02:38 PM~16863024
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 10 2010, 10:26 PM~16857192
> *my el ko , always safe , lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NO DOUBT!!! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONECO_@Mar 10 2010, 01:33 AM~16847422
> *nice, gotta start somewhere :biggrin:
> *


SHO YOU RIGHT! THANKS FOR THE COMMENT


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 10 2010, 11:02 PM~16856907
> *Looking good Flex Dogg.....:thumbsup:
> 
> I couldn't have said it better my self Tony!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys .. not to bad 1st in street custom,Was gonna get rid of it but ..... nah


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

PAGE 500 ELCOHOLICS!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I love El Camino, but only thing problem is only fit 2-3 people. I need 5. Hopefully, get one when kids get is all grown.


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 12 2010, 08:52 AM~16869825
> *I love El Camino, but only thing problem is only fit 2-3 people. I need 5. Hopefully, get one when kids get is all grown.
> *


HEY BRO MAKE IT WALK THROUGH AND A SAFARI TOP THAT'S WHAT I'M DOING


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Mar 12 2010, 12:59 AM~16867993
> *Thanks guys .. not to bad 1st in street custom,Was gonna get rid of it but ..... nah
> *


Congrads on your 1st place win homie... :biggrin: :thumbsup: Post more pics...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Mar 12 2010, 12:13 PM~16871048
> *HEY BRO MAKE IT WALK THROUGH AND A SAFARI TOP THAT'S WHAT I'M DOING
> *


Do you have any pics?


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 12 2010, 12:34 PM~16871755
> *Do you have any pics?
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M GONNA DO WILL POST PIX WHEN I DO


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 2 2010, 07:05 AM~16769706
> *:wave: whats crackin
> started working on my elco finally :biggrin:  ripped out the dash gonna try something diff
> what you guys think?
> ...


Thats cool! You goin all the way?
I remember a 90's Chevy truck in lowrider awhile back they did all 62 or 63 interior that shit was tight. I remember I first seen the truck exterior on one page it was tight. Then I flip the page to see what else and it was a 4 door oldschool interior. I had to double take I thought a page got ripped out or was missing or somethin. :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 10 2010, 09:28 PM~16855732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 12 2010, 07:53 PM~16874584


 :biggrin: :wave: :naughty:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 10 2010, 10:28 PM~16855732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 11 2010, 03:51 PM~16863731
> *always safe
> 
> 
> ...












   :tears: :tears: :nosad: :nosad: 

Rest In Peace Lil" Odie .............. ALWAYS BE A LOWRIDER DOG


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

:angel: sorry for your lost.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 12 2010, 10:52 AM~16869825
> *I love El Camino, but only thing problem is only fit 2-3 people. I need 5. Hopefully, get one when kids get is all grown.
> *


Thats why I didn't buy another one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dog 619lowrider


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Mar 13 2010, 12:05 AM~16878272
> *:angel: sorry for your lost.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 13 2010, 01:05 AM~16878514
> *Sorry to hear about your dog 619lowrider
> *


thanks bro


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

does anyone know how to adjust the air/fuel mixture of a rochester E4ME?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

my new elco


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## deeznuts80 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 13 2010, 07:42 PM~16882553
> *my new elco
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

I LOVE THIS TOPIC! CAN WE SEE SOME PICS OF SOME SYSTEM SET UP IN EVERYBODYS ELCOS? I HAVE A SOLO BARIC I WANNA PUT IN BUT DONT KNOW WHAT I WANT. CAN I SEE SOME SYSTEMS?


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 13 2010, 06:42 PM~16882553
> *my new elco
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  anymore pics?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 12 2010, 11:28 PM~16878033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Odie Bro....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

El Camino HEAVEN!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 14 2010, 10:59 PM~16892483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 14 2010, 10:58 PM~16892469
> *Sorry to hear about Odie Bro....
> *


x2 :tears: 
mans best friend.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 14 2010, 10:59 PM~16892483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONDE?! :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 13 2010, 12:28 AM~16878033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## SOME1RO65 (Mar 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Mar 15 2010, 07:15 PM~16899434
> *DONDE?!  :wow:
> *


YEA WHERE IS THIS


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 12 2010, 11:21 AM~16871127
> *Congrads on your 1st place win homie... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Post more pics...
> *


X2


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Mar 13 2010, 12:05 AM~16878272
> *:angel: sorry for your lost.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

THATS ROBERT HERNANDEZ JOINT, INGLEWOOD AND RIVERSIDE CALIFAS. I POSTED THEIR DETAILS UP A LITTLE WHILE BACK. "RARE EL CAMINO'S" HAVE EVERYTHING FOR YOUR ELCO. PLUS ROB USED TO BE A LOWRIDER SO HE KNOWS WHATS UP. GOOD PEOPLE HIM AND HIS SONS. :drama:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 20 2010, 08:31 AM~16944576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the elco's


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Got That Dash In :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 8 2010, 09:55 PM~16832492
> *ls SERIES engines are the shit !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




i know thats right. got me one now too.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 6 2010, 09:12 AM~16812156
> *I'm not returning to the elco fest with an elco I'm a regal man now check out my new ride it's one of those contracted out factory verts and it even says vert on the title
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN G!! THATS WILD. LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL TOO. MAN, YOU NEED TO BUST THAT 59!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 20 2010, 08:31 AM~16944576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M FEELING THIS ONE


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

HERE IS MY 80


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 20 2010, 08:34 PM~16948114
> *Got That Dash In :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 20 2010, 09:51 PM~16948812
> *DAMN G!! THATS WILD. LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL TOO. MAN, YOU NEED TO BUST THAT 59!!!
> *


I'm trying doggie


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Mar 21 2010, 12:13 AM~16949483
> *HERE IS MY 80
> 
> 
> ...


clean, clean.


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 21 2010, 09:12 AM~16951861
> *clean, clean.
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 21 2010, 03:12 AM~16950775
> *any better pics??
> *


x2


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 20 2010, 08:31 AM~16944576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real nice.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

Thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 20 2010, 09:31 AM~16944576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming ou t bad ass bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT FOR MY ELCO PEEPS!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Mar 23 2010, 03:51 PM~16976304
> *TTT FOR MY ELCO PEEPS!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to all the ELCO riders!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Mar 24 2010, 09:58 AM~16985311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this elco is beautiful in person!


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/ctd/1659128987.html
:0   :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 25 2010, 02:09 PM~16998682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 25 2010, 01:28 AM~16994479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this thing looks very nice !!! only needs a dakota digital


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a question and I could probably answer it if I was on my computer. I'm wondering how many pieces total there are in the bed trim. I know there is the 2 pieces around the window and start to come down. Then the 2 long ones on the sides. The 2 little corner pieces and the tail gate piece. Am I missing any?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17002588
> *I got a question and I could probably answer it if I was on my computer. I'm wondering how many pieces total there are in the bed trim. I know there is the 2 pieces around the window and start to come down. Then the 2 long ones on the sides. The 2 little corner pieces and the tail gate piece. Am I missing any?
> *


im pretty sure you have everything


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Mar 20 2010, 10:13 PM~16949483
> *HERE IS MY 80
> 
> 
> ...


What front clip is that? It looks like a regal..... :dunno:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2010, 08:21 PM~17003120
> *im pretty sure you have everything
> *


X2


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Mar 25 2010, 10:21 PM~17003120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys. i had all my trim laid out and the bed trim looked like it could have been missing some little pieces. i was trying to look for seems on lil by my phone pics were too small. just wanted to make sure i had everything ready to go.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

s'up noah
:wave:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Anybody know where to find the upper tailgate bed trim piece for an 83? Mines all beat


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17008870
> *Anybody know where to find the upper tailgate bed trim piece for an 83? Mines all beat
> *


i have one homie, with the rest of the bed trim, not banged up, all clean....pm me.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Mar 24 2010, 11:58 AM~16985311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Bad ass right there.


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Mar 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17008870
> *Anybody know where to find the upper tailgate bed trim piece for an 83? Mines all beat
> *


elcaminostore.com

ecparts.net

http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 26 2010, 12:42 PM~17009385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Mar 25 2010, 09:21 PM~17003893
> *What front clip is that? It looks like a regal..... :dunno:
> *


NAW BRO THATS STOCK FRONT CLIP


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 28 2010, 04:43 PM~17025808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice an clean


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17025808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im like this car a lot :0


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 28 2010, 04:43 PM~17025808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COLOR IS SICK!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17025808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pixs?? :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Mar 29 2010, 08:49 AM~17032742
> *COLOR IS SICK!
> *


X2


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Mar 28 2010, 10:03 PM~17029441
> *im like this car a lot  :0
> *


nicer in person :thumbsup: thanks for supporting our show last weekend.


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

CAN WE SEE SOME SPEAKER SET-UPS? I HAVE A SOLO BARIC L7 12 I WANNA PUT IN MY ELCO BUT DONT KNOW IF IT WILL FIT. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT??


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

here are a couple more pics I will look for some more . Thanks for all the positive feedback


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Mar 29 2010, 11:47 PM~17041083
> *nicer in person   :thumbsup: thanks for supporting our show last weekend.
> *


 Thanks we had a good time out at the show cant wait for next year


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco+Mar 15 2010, 05:15 PM~16899434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RARE EL CAMINOS IN RIVERSIDE,CA..PM ME IF YOU NEED THE #


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 30 2010, 04:46 PM~17047654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good w/out the bed mouldings :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17047684
> *Looks good w/out the bed mouldings :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks That took alot of work to get done , it was all worth it though


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is a Pic of the roof


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 30 2010, 04:50 PM~17047684
> *Looks good w/out the bed mouldings :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 looks sick


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Mar 30 2010, 05:42 PM~17047616
> *CAN WE SEE SOME SPEAKER SET-UPS? I HAVE A SOLO BARIC L7 12 I WANNA PUT IN MY ELCO BUT DONT KNOW IF IT WILL FIT. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT??
> *


It will  I got 2 12s and an amp behind my seats. Gotta make a subwoofer/amp panel to cover up the cargo area


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

got the car like this was done in Bakersfield ... 2 12' L5 in spare tire trey


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

During the 1995 model year, GM had a concept El Camino based on the full-size Caprice station wagon using the grille of a 1994-96 Impala SS; this concept was destined for production but terminated due to GM's profitable SUV sales.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

The Pontiac G8 ST was shown at the New York International Auto Show in March 2008. Based on the Holden Ute, it was built on the same G8 platform with a 73-inch (1,900 mm) cargo bed. The Sport Truck had the same 361 hp (269 kW), 6.0-liter V8 used in the G8 GT, as well as the 3.6-liter, 300 hp (220 kW) direct-injection V6. The G8 ST, stated for release as a 2010 model, was to be GM's first coupe utility in North America since the El Camino was discontinued in 1987. In January 2009, GM announced to Pontiac dealers that the G8 ST was canceled due to budget cuts and restructuring.





























:tears:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:machinegun: :guns: :banghead: :loco: :rant: :tears: 


The El Camino's Production ceased after the 1987 model year, as sales of the Chevrolet S-10 conventional pickup truck were outselling its coupe utility counterpart. 425 unsold 1987 El Camino's were sold as 1988 models.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 31 2010, 01:09 PM~17056181
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :banghead:  :loco:  :rant:  :tears:
> The El Camino's Production ceased after the 1987 model year, as sales of the Chevrolet S-10 conventional pickup truck were outselling its coupe utility counterpart. 425 unsold 1987 El Camino's were sold as 1988 models.
> *


TTT for the extinct el caminos  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gzking+Mar 30 2010, 04:51 PM~17047707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

my next project for my daily 
when i get another elco 






:cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

nissan skyline turned into an elky


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im loving those elcos.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

my new elco


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily+Apr 3 2010, 09:16 AM~17084707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowtoad (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 1 2010, 10:49 PM~17072916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, this scheme is my favorite. 
But u almost cant go wrong 2-toning a 59.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Apr 3 2010, 09:18 AM~17084725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Apr 3 2010, 09:16 AM~17084707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT ANY CLOSE UP PICS OF THE MURALS ON THE HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

GOTTA BUMP THIS UP!


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 2 2010, 09:42 PM~17081993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anybody got any comments on this one??

xcept for the color. i think its pretty cool..

the only thing that i don't like is how the rear wheelwell.. is rounder and sticking out than the front..


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 5 2010, 03:06 PM~17102876
> *anybody got any comments on this one??
> 
> xcept for the color. i think its pretty cool..
> ...


 ITS BECAUSE THE QUARTER PANELS AND THE HOOD AND HEADER PANEL ARE OFF OF THE CUTLASS. THATS WHY ITS LIKE THAT


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ANOTHER FROM ENSENADA MEXICO ,


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 7 2010, 10:58 PM~17131266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Apr 3 2010, 10:16 AM~17084707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you have this one and the goldish brown one?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i have some things for sale. i have a billet grill and bed cover if anyone is interested. the bed cover goes for 380 new. im sellin this for 250.00 firm. its a damn hassle to sell over l.i.l. so i wont budge on price. this thing is barley used. the grill goes for 80 new. im sellin for 50.00 pm me if interested. i wont check back here for days at a time so pm is the only way to go.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 30 2010, 07:55 PM~17047748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2010, 02:17 PM~17145932
> *looks good man!
> *


Thanks


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Post some pics of the beds of your guys El caminos , looking for some ideas . Thanks on advance


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT ....


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2010, 01:14 PM~17145914
> *i have some things for sale. i have a billet grill and bed cover if anyone is interested. the bed cover goes for 380 new. im sellin this for 250.00 firm. its a damn hassle to sell over l.i.l. so i wont budge on price. this thing is barley used. the grill goes for 80 new. im sellin for 50.00 pm me if interested. i wont check back here for days at a time so pm is the only way to go.
> 
> 
> ...


this bed cover was custom made ?


----------



## ISH SUCCESS 2010 (Aug 14, 2009)

WHAT YALL THINK EL CO FAMILY...... MUCH RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU FROM ISH IN CENTRAL FLORIDA.........  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2010, 02:14 PM~17145914
> *i have some things for sale. i have a billet grill and bed cover if anyone is interested. the bed cover goes for 380 new. im sellin this for 250.00 firm. its a damn hassle to sell over l.i.l. so i wont budge on price. this thing is barley used. the grill goes for 80 new. im sellin for 50.00 pm me if interested. i wont check back here for days at a time so pm is the only way to go.
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT



> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 30 2010, 06:44 PM~17048403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

REPPIN THE TOGETHER C.C


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 12 2010, 10:51 PM~17176018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


supa nice !!! :0 :0 :0 please post more pics bro !


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

I WENT GROCERY SHOPPING  :roflmao:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 15 2010, 10:37 AM~17201971
> *I WENT GROCERY SHOPPING  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 13 2010, 08:29 PM~17185781
> *REPPIN THE TOGETHER C.C
> *


*CLEAN!!!!!!!*  :thumbsup:


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

if any one is intrested im selling my 1964 elcamino $5,500 lil negotiable
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482974


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 18 2010, 07:27 PM~17232003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 18 2010, 07:26 PM~17231987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS KANDY APPLE ??</span>


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## solowbx (Dec 12, 2006)

4 sale $5,500
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482974


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Joe’s 79Aztca


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2010, 03:42 PM~17250888
> *Joe’s 79Aztca
> 
> 
> ...


oh shiiit!!!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :wow: /pics/1003/Imported Photos



























still dre still hittin corners in them lo's lo's gurl


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

:biggrin: ELCOS TTMFT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sneak peak of the elco frame i molded and strapped and painted. from hawaii.








i'll put more pics later computer is slow.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: looks dope


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 22 2010, 12:52 AM~17267827
> *sneak peak of the elco frame i molded and strapped and painted. from hawaii.
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOING TO TEXAS (H-TOWN)


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

just got this 3 days ago what a trip took us 11 hours to go and cpme back,,but dam it was worth it this ride is like 95 percent clean and straight ,,,give it time and it will be a new winner soon


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2010, 05:42 PM~17250888
> *Joe’s 79Aztca
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 18 2010, 09:26 PM~17231987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size of tires are those?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2010, 03:42 PM~17250888
> *Joe’s 79Aztca
> 
> 
> ...


i love this paint scheme , more pics !! :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

ALL EYES ON ME...OUT ON THE LOWRIDER SCENE...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@Apr 23 2010, 08:47 PM~17285906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@, 09:23 AM~17084766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

There's gonna be a g-body run tommarow in la. I found this on another web site. Here's the link
http://gbodyforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=17436


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 08:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good dino


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 24 2010, 09:13 PM~17292344
> *looking good dino
> *


Thanx LOC


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 09:24 PM~17292433
> *Thanx LOC
> *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 08:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ! LOOKS GOOD !!! :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
SOME PICS OF THE ENGINE ???


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 09:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What Headlamps are those ??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 08:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "NOICE" !!!!!!!!_</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider+Apr 24 2010, 09:30 PM~17292485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx homie


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 09:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the elco's


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

This my 2008 El Camino daily driver
Its built on the new Camaro platform
Now the GM is out of debt this is coming to the US as maybe the new ElCamino

Its bagged as well


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Apr 25 2010, 04:36 PM~17297441
> *This my 2008 El Camino daily driver
> Its built on the new Camaro platform
> Now the GM is out of debt this is coming to the US as maybe the new ElCamino
> ...


could be used as a daily :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Apr 25 2010, 03:36 PM~17297441
> *This my 2008 El Camino daily driver
> Its built on the new Camaro platform
> Now the GM is out of debt this is coming to the US as maybe the new ElCamino
> ...



 lol


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2010, 06:42 PM~17250888
> *Joe’s 79Aztca
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE!


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

here are some of the elcos from the g-body run today. i dont have pics from thre freeway cause i got lost before we got on the freeway. and sorry for the bad pics, i suck at taking pictures.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 25 2010, 08:53 PM~17301299
> *here are some of the elcos from the g-body run today. i dont have pics from thre freeway cause i got lost before we got on the freeway. and sorry for the bad pics, i suck at taking pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


i found this rare conversion on another topic about of the pomona swap meet lol


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17301299
> *here are some of the elcos from the g-body run today. i dont have pics from thre freeway cause i got lost before we got on the freeway. and sorry for the bad pics, i suck at taking pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


it was pretty cool but i would of loved if this was all low lows :biggrin:


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah that would of been bad. i only saw one lowrider but it was just driving by. i guess it was going to the lowrider picnic at the next parking lot


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 26 2010, 11:35 AM~17306132
> *yeah that would of been bad. i only saw one lowrider but it was just driving by. i guess it was going to the lowrider picnic at the next parking lot
> *


i saw a brown one there but it was also just driving by... hopefully the lowrider community will get together and throw a elco run


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elco818_@Apr 26 2010, 11:39 AM~17306166
> *i saw a brown one there but it was also just driving by... hopefully the lowrider community will get together and throw a elco run
> *


I'd be down for that


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 11:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love them caprice lights.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Apr 25 2010, 04:36 PM~17297441
> *This my 2008 El Camino daily driver
> Its built on the new Camaro platform
> Now the GM is out of debt this is coming to the US as maybe the new ElCamino
> ...


That is one bad ass fucken car i needa get one of those :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1TUFF84 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 07:48 PM~17312401
> *Gotta love them caprice lights.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Apr 25 2010, 04:36 PM~17297441
> *This my 2008 El Camino daily driver
> Its built on the new Camaro platform
> Now the GM is out of debt this is coming to the US as maybe the new ElCamino
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17301299
> *here are some of the elcos from the g-body run today. i dont have pics from thre freeway cause i got lost before we got on the freeway. and sorry for the bad pics, i suck at taking pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


I-ROCKS MUST BE ON SALE :biggrin:


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 26 2010, 12:01 PM~17306440
> *I'd be down for that
> *


im down too :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Apr 25 2010, 04:36 PM~17297441
> *This my 2008 El Camino daily driver
> Its built on the new Camaro platform
> Now the GM is out of debt this is coming to the US as maybe the new ElCamino
> ...


Thats Bad Ass ....
:thumbsup: :around:   :around: :sprint:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can find the trim peices that cover up the the bolts holding down the seats to the floor? i seem to have lost them and cant find a seller....80 elco


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

i might stil have some let my dig threw my garage


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-body_Hopper_@Apr 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17301299
> *here are some of the elcos from the g-body run today. i dont have pics from thre freeway cause i got lost before we got on the freeway. and sorry for the bad pics, i suck at taking pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


All thos elky's are clean but i still dont like how high they sit. what ever it be, a lowrider, hot rod, muscle car, i what that thing low! just my .02 and to each his own. And thats what make this hobby so great!








heres mine again


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

that orange one with the lumina front clip would look killer layn frame


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 28 2010, 12:56 AM~17327266
> *All thos elky's are clean but i still dont like how high they sit. what ever it be, a lowrider, hot rod, muscle car, i what that thing low! just my .02 and to each his own. And thats what make this hobby so great!
> 
> 
> ...


were you at sac autorama???


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 27 2010, 10:12 AM~17317612
> *I-ROCKS MUST BE ON SALE :biggrin:
> *


IRoc rims on the WestCoast are kinda like 83's/84's swanger & blades in Texas everyone has them. There are even a few car clubs ( Iroc Kings c.c.) baced around thoes rims & everyone rolls on them


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Lookin good! :wow: Bring Lowrider El Camino back to the top!!!</span>





> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2010, 04:42 PM~17250888
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Joe’s 79Aztca*





> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Apr 28 2010, 01:26 AM~17327345
> *were you at sac autorama???
> *


Just as a spectator, my tranny took a dump the weekend before and I didnt get it back untill theday of the show :angry: but i had it parked out front 
I'll have it in the show next year :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 28 2010, 05:14 AM~17327731
> *IRoc rims on the WestCoast are kinda like 83's/84's swanger & blades in Texas everyone has them. There are even a few car clubs ( Iroc Kings c.c.) baced around thoes rims & everyone rolls on them
> 
> 
> ...


i had a set back in high school but they were stock chrome 16s


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

back in the day with my Irocs


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Look really good. Came out clean.



> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 09:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 27 2010, 11:41 PM~17326917
> *i might stil have some let my dig threw my garage
> *


plz tell me u were talkin to me lol


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 28 2010, 09:49 AM~17329626
> *Just as a spectator, my tranny took a dump the weekend before  and I didnt get it back untill theday of the show :angry: but i had it parked out front
> I'll have it in the show next year :biggrin:
> *


yea i seen it in the parking lot and i thought it looked familiar.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 28 2010, 04:22 PM~17333528
> *plz tell me u were talkin to me lol
> *


ya and im still digging


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Apr 28 2010, 06:47 PM~17334871
> *yea i seen it in the parking lot and i thought it looked familiar.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 28 2010, 09:52 AM~17329658
> *back in the day with my Irocs
> 
> 
> ...


still have the car and the girl


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitt fan_@Apr 28 2010, 03:10 PM~17333414
> *Look really good. Came out clean.
> *


Thanx LOC


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jan 12 2006, 04:24 PM~4604745
> *:biggrin:
> *


thats shits nice man


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 28 2010, 11:52 PM~17338064
> *ya and im still digging
> *


let me kno! :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17324533
> *Does anyone know where i can find the trim peices that cover up the the bolts holding down the seats to the floor? i seem to have lost them and cant find a seller....80 elco
> *


The junkyard! I see them all the time in g-bodies.  Just wear some baggy pants or short with big pockets, if you know what I mean! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Looking for a driveshaft for my 81 elco


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 30 2010, 10:08 PM~17357191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2010, 10:13 PM~17357227
> *:0 Nice :biggrin:
> *


which tipe of bed cover looks better on the elkos ?? one piece , or two piece bed covers ?????????  :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17357247
> *which tipe of bed cover looks better on the elkos ?? one piece , or two piece bed covers ?????????    :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I like the one piece tonneau covers Bro :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2010, 11:19 PM~17357274
> *I like the one piece tonneau covers Bro :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 20 2010, 04:42 PM~17250888
> *Joe’s 79Aztca
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody know what else has the same length drive shaft as an 81' Elco ????? :uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

one piece bed covers look better.


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

another


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the elcos


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 1 2010, 08:30 AM~17359124
> *Anybody know what else has the same length drive shaft as an 81'  Elco  ????? :uh:
> *


may be a malibu or another Gbody


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@May 2 2010, 12:19 AM~17363596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@May 2 2010, 10:41 AM~17365728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice el ko !!!!  :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 11:51 PM~17292225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup. that came out awesome man!!! great job. cant wait o see it in person.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 3 2010, 10:25 AM~17373837
> *yup. that came out awesome man!!! great job. cant wait o see it in person.
> *


Thanx LOC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 1 2010, 09:10 AM~17359002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this


----------



## slowrider1959 (Sep 2, 2008)

dream car is 1959 or a 1960 el camino. nothing finer!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowrider1959_@May 3 2010, 07:04 PM~17378896
> *dream car is 1959 or a 1960 el camino. nothing finer!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 1 2010, 08:30 AM~17359124
> *Anybody know what else has the same length drive shaft as an 81'  Elco  ????? :uh:
> *


I was talking with my homie today about this and he believes that elcos are longer than all other g-body cars, so you would have to use one from any year elco (78-87) or maybe from a malibu wagon. I'd say measure the one from an elco and compare it to a different g-body.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@May 3 2010, 07:59 PM~17381076
> *I was talking with my homie today about this and he believes that elcos are longer than all other g-body cars, so you would have to use one from any year elco (78-87) or maybe from a malibu wagon.  I'd say measure the one from an elco and compare it to a different g-body.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: this is were im talking about :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slowrider1959_@May 3 2010, 06:04 PM~17378896
> *dream car is 1959 or a 1960 el camino. nothing finer!
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slowrider1959_@May 3 2010, 07:04 PM~17378896
> *dream car is 1959 or a 1960 el camino. nothing finer!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 1 2010, 09:30 AM~17359124
> *Anybody know what else has the same length drive shaft as an 81'  Elco  ????? :uh:
> *


I am pretty sure the Malibu Wagon is the same...that would be it..


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

*I have some Elco parts... fenders, header panels, interiors, chrome trim, tailgates, doors... PM with needs..*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 5 2010, 05:44 AM~17397073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

questiion to fellow elco owners will a 81 elco grille bolt right up to my 78? or does anyone have a link for custom billet grilles


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@May 5 2010, 06:04 PM~17403591
> *questiion to fellow elco owners will a 81 elco grille bolt right up to my 78? or does anyone have a link for custom billet grilles
> *


does not fit , because header pannel is different on this year


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 30 2010, 11:08 PM~17357191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my brothers el camino its getting painted again will post pics of it when i get to see the new paint


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@May 4 2010, 01:05 PM~17388274
> *where u located??? need header panel and
> and conquesta front fender molding and the 1 that goes over the back window along the bed;;some on get with me*


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@May 5 2010, 06:04 PM~17403591
> *questiion to fellow elco owners will a 81 elco grille bolt right up to my 78? or does anyone have a link for custom billet grilles
> *



check out this link bro !

http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Body-Parts..._nkw=el+camino+


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 6 2010, 08:39 PM~17415211
> *thats my brothers el camino its getting painted again will post pics of it when i get to see the new paint
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 9 2010, 07:03 PM~17437997
> *TTT
> *


 post some pics of ur elky , bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

This is one bad ass page i will post my EL CO once i figure out how 2 post pics


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

DELEGATION C.C.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice 59!


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 10 2010, 11:15 PM~17450572
> *nice 59!
> *



jr...das a 60


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 10 2010, 11:14 PM~17450565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 9 2010, 10:30 PM~17439597
> *post some pics of ur elky , bro !  :biggrin:
> *


Can't post pics from my cell rite now  But click the link in my sig to my buildup :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 11 2010, 07:57 AM~17453084
> *Can't post pics from my cell rite now    But click the link in my sig to my buildup :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 6 2010, 11:09 PM~17416046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


im going to post the pic of my bros el co and its still not done but will post pics


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 13 2010, 01:52 PM~17478772
> *im going to post the pic of my bros el co and its still not done but will post pics
> *


I HAVE A FRONT CLIP WITH DOORS ,FENDERS,BUMPER FOR SALE $400.00
PM IF YOUR INTERESTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 13 2010, 11:54 AM~17478787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking great !! :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 13 2010, 12:54 PM~17478787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 13 2010, 09:32 PM~17484438
> *looking great !! :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 1 2010, 09:30 AM~17359124
> *Anybody know what else has the same length drive shaft as an 81'  Elco  ????? :uh:
> *


 i got a 97 tahoe driveline on my 86 its got a 350 with a 700r trans


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@May 3 2010, 08:59 PM~17381076
> *I was talking with my homie today about this and he believes that elcos are longer than all other g-body cars, so you would have to use one from any year elco (78-87) or maybe from a malibu wagon.  I'd say measure the one from an elco and compare it to a different g-body.
> *


the frame on the elco's are 6 inches longer than a g-body


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

HOW DO I PUT EURO CUTLASS HEADLIGHTS ON MY ELCO LIKE THE LS LIGHTS WHATS 

THE PROCESS OR STEPS ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE HELPFUL :biggrin:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

DAMN I SHOULDN'T OF SOLD MINE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i don't have my Elco yet, but if you check the Empire Customs topic you'll see my 

"FOUNDATION" !! :0 :0 :0 

i'll make this topic proud, so for now ..... i'm outty !


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 14 2010, 01:13 AM~17486664
> *HOW DO I PUT EURO CUTLASS HEADLIGHTS ON MY ELCO LIKE THE LS LIGHTS WHATS
> 
> THE PROCESS OR STEPS ANY INFO ON THIS WOULD BE HELPFUL  :biggrin:
> *


if u have the 4 headlight elco front end , u need only remove the halogen lights and put in a set of caprice euro front lights thats all , but if u are lookin 4 a complete euro cutlass front end , u need change the hood quarter panels , the complete header panel and maybe u need replace the doors , for the cutlass doors


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

here is the link for the build up topic of my el ky 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17496184


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ISH SUCCESS 2010 (Aug 14, 2009)

DONE WITH THE FRAME ANY IDEAS OUT THERE ON THE COLORS I SHOULD GO WITH THE FRAME IS RED????????????


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@May 13 2010, 12:54 PM~17478787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  paint plz!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 10:27 AM~17498307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


roar! lol


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 09:27 AM~17498307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i never seen thath before LS engine converted to carburetor :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice job men !


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 10:27 AM~17498307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new grill installed


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2010, 07:35 PM~17509181
> *new grill installed
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

[i







 THIS IS MY WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@May 17 2010, 06:44 PM~17520957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT 4 this flaked out top , i like :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

A FEW PICS OF ONE OF OUR OLD RIDES IN NEW MEXICO NOW


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2010, 10:31 AM~17527405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  anymore of this one? i like the shaved marker lights look thats what i did to mine :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2010, 10:03 AM~17527746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the car of the bumpin 1 om homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@May 17 2010, 07:48 PM~17521025
> *[i
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:NICE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@May 18 2010, 11:20 AM~17527939
> *A FEW PICS OF ONE OF OUR OLD RIDES IN NEW MEXICO NOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

DELEGATION C.C.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Elco vs a Pole :uh:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 19 2010, 05:05 AM~17537844
> *Elco vs a Pole :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17415621
> *where u located??? need header panel and
> and conquesta front fender molding and the 1 that goes over the back window along the bed;;some on get with me
> *


who got them pm me or call big al 7146049092


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 18 2010, 02:50 PM~17528211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 19 2010, 01:09 AM~17537026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2010, 09:54 AM~17527638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat a hell !!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thee Artistics L.A


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 10:27 AM~17498307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

How is it that the hardlines dont break from the movement of the cylinder ?? I really hate my soft line in the bed and would like all hardline just dont want to break any line . Can some please explain :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys. I have a '79 Camino and a few of my bodymounts are just shot. Where could I find a set??? I've called around and can't seem to find them. 
Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 22 2010, 06:43 PM~17572535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The only guess I can make is that those are coil under and the cylinder does not have much movement


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@May 23 2010, 11:36 AM~17576910
> *Hey guys. I have a '79 Camino and a few of my bodymounts are just shot. Where could I find a set??? I've called around and can't seem to find them.
> Thanks
> *


Dixiemontecarlo,National Parts Depot, The elcamino store.....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 22 2010, 05:43 PM~17572535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to hardline my rear rams but i was thinking the same. if they would break. nice elco btw.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 04:09 PM~17578026
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


Fawk :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17495902
> *if u have the 4 headlight elco front end , u need only remove the halogen lights and put in a set of caprice euro front lights  thats all , but if u are lookin 4 a complete euro cutlass front end , u need change the hood quarter panels , the complete header panel and maybe u need replace the doors , for the cutlass doors
> *


what about just putting euro cutlass headlights in the double headlight front end ?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 23 2010, 02:24 PM~17577719
> *Dixiemontecarlo,National Parts Depot, The elcamino store.....
> *


perfect! Thanks man


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 23 2010, 01:12 PM~17578386
> *what about just putting euro cutlass headlights in the double headlight front end ?
> *


 can somebody please post a pic of this ????


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

the slaughter house in the works  i thought it said 2012


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@May 23 2010, 04:03 PM~17579244
> *the slaughter house in the works  i thought it said 2012
> *


 "ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh" :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i'm just lurkin' in da' shadows till i git a lil sun-n, ya know ??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 23 2010, 04:28 PM~17579396
> *i'm just lurkin' in da' shadows till i git a lil sun-n, ya know ??
> *



i was gonna go red, and black, till this cat read my mind !! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


no disrespect, cool


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 23 2010, 01:12 PM~17578386
> *what about just putting euro cutlass headlights in the double headlight front end ?
> *


yep :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@May 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17580981
> *yep  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


I like that conversion , what year headlamps are those from ?? can u install HID lights inthose ?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

An oldie but goodie.Still out there taken first places.On the westcoast now.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2010, 11:22 PM~17583309
> *An oldie but goodie.Still out there taken first places.On the westcoast now.
> 
> 
> ...


i love the interior on this bisssh :biggrin: 
got any more flicks??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 23 2010, 07:31 PM~17581014
> *I like that conversion , what year headlamps are those from ?? can u install HID lights inthose ?
> *


caprice , but i dont know if its possible install hids on this  

may be


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2010, 11:22 PM~17583309
> *An oldie but goodie.Still out there taken first places.On the westcoast now.
> 
> 
> ...



THIS ONE HAS TO BE MY FAVORITE.... I SAW IT THIS PAST SUNDAY IN VENTURA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

I seen this one at the ventura show its a ss havent seen a ss in a long time :wow:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@May 26 2010, 05:41 PM~17614203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

im working on my firewall


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@May 26 2010, 04:03 PM~17613412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT SHIT WAS WAYYY CLEAN I SAW IT THERE TOO


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

What ever happened to this Elco???


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@May 28 2010, 02:40 PM~17634760
> *What ever happened to this Elco???
> 
> 
> ...


Do they put the Elco glass in the LS doors when u do a conversion??


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 30 2010, 11:36 AM~17647121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BAD ASS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@May 29 2010, 01:08 AM~17638823
> *yes sir
> *


 i was wondering that the other day


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@May 30 2010, 11:36 AM~17647121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

[/quote]
luv this patterns, any more ics ??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



>


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 02:00 PM~17600799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the motor?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@May 28 2010, 03:40 PM~17634760
> *What ever happened to this Elco???
> 
> 
> ...


i live in the northwest and i havn't seen this around for atleast 3 years.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Anyone ever juice an El Camino, and not have the cylinders pop out of the bed floor? :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jun 1 2010, 11:46 AM~17664624
> *Anyone ever juice an El Camino, and not have the cylinders pop out of the bed floor? :dunno:
> *


i dont think you could do that.. maybe go with bags :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 1 2010, 12:00 AM~17661320
> *Any pics of the motor?
> *


Go back a few pages.. and click link in sig


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 1 2010, 01:40 PM~17665634
> *i dont think you could do that.. maybe go with bags  :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


I *KNOW* it can be done, I just need some ideas.....and bags are out of the question!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jun 1 2010, 02:32 PM~17666128
> *I KNOW it can be done, I just need some ideas.....and bags are out of the question!
> *


dammmm watch out, well when you find out lmk i wanna see it :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 1 2010, 02:35 PM~17666151
> *dammmm watch out, well when you find out lmk i wanna see it  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not asking for much, I just want a solid wood bed, but juiced :biggrin: I was reading up on here, and have some ideas for how to do it. I'll post pics when I get it done.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jun 1 2010, 04:38 PM~17666722
> *I'm not asking for much, I just want a solid wood bed, but juiced :biggrin: I was reading up on here, and have some ideas for how to do it. I'll post pics when I get it done.
> *


I seen a guy do it with a convertible and he used reverse flow cylinders. I always wanted to do my elco with no cylinders through the bed. good luck bro let us know how it turns out. oh the guy with the reverse flows is 1 LOW AZTEC he's from new mexico.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jun 1 2010, 03:38 PM~17666722
> *I'm not asking for much, I just want a solid wood bed, but juiced :biggrin: I was reading up on here, and have some ideas for how to do it. I'll post pics when I get it done.
> *


yeah i get you i wanted to do the same.. but a fully shaved bed and hiddien pumps and batts.. never really thaught about hiding the cylinders but thats a really good idea. goodluck on it lok


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 02:28 PM~17666078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics??


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jun 1 2010, 02:32 PM~17666128
> *I KNOW it can be done, I just need some ideas.....and bags are out of the question!
> *


Franks Hydraulics here in Az. did a Camero Z28 a few years ago.It had like 4 12' subs in the rear and it was lifted.He flipped the cylinders upside down and i think he used 10' skinnies.Don't know how he did it though.Look him up in hydraulics.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 02:28 PM~17666078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 1 2010, 07:57 PM~17669347
> *any more pics??
> *


only got these 2 of the interior and engine...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 2 2010, 07:37 AM~17673213
> *only got these 2 of the interior and engine...
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 1 2010, 03:42 PM~17666752
> *I seen a guy do it with a convertible and he used reverse flow cylinders. I always wanted to do my elco with no cylinders through the bed. good luck bro let us know how it turns out. oh the guy with the reverse flows is 1 LOW AZTEC he's from new mexico.
> *


Orale, thanks. I'll see if he can get me some pics.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 1 2010, 07:55 PM~17669325
> *yeah i get you i wanted to do the same.. but a fully shaved bed and hiddien pumps and batts.. never really thaught about hiding the cylinders but thats a really good idea. goodluck on it lok
> *


I want to hide the batts as well, and just have a clean set up showing fromt he top. Kinda like the yellow '60 El Camino the DeAlbas from Elite CC built


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Jun 2 2010, 12:21 AM~17671935
> *Franks Hydraulics here in Az. did a Camero Z28 a few years ago.It had like 4 12' subs in the rear and it was lifted.He flipped the cylinders upside down and i think he used 10' skinnies.Don't know how he did it though.Look him up in hydraulics.
> *


  Thanks, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 02:28 PM~17666078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Took 3rd on sunday at the Socios Show!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 2 2010, 03:32 PM~17677220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:clean


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 2 2010, 03:32 PM~17677220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so when we gonna get the vid of you roastin them tires???? :cheesy:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

BERTO"S ELCO IN THE WORKS................


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jun 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17679740
> *so when we gonna get the vid of you roastin them tires???? :cheesy:
> *


Very Soon


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jun 2 2010, 07:02 PM~17679080
> *:thumbsup:clean
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bundi62_@Jun 2 2010, 10:30 PM~17681503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any bed pics ??


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 2 2010, 02:32 PM~17677220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post some pics of the subwoofer enclosure behind ur seats please


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 1 2010, 01:28 PM~17666078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like       :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bundi62_@Jun 2 2010, 10:30 PM~17681503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this elco from or was from majestics??


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 2 2010, 11:09 PM~17681909
> *post some pics of the subwoofer enclosure behind ur seats please
> *


Not much to look at yet, its just a small wedge box with one 12 hidden in the smugglers compartment.


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

THIS ONE IS ALMOST READY


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by antdogbrownsociety_@Jun 3 2010, 03:03 PM~17687307
> *THIS ONE IS ALMOST READY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by antdogbrownsociety_@Jun 3 2010, 04:03 PM~17687307
> *THIS ONE IS ALMOST READY
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16546232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 3 2010, 11:05 AM~17685895
> *Not much to look at yet, its just a small wedge box with one 12 hidden in the smugglers compartment.
> *


orale homie  no problem 

anybody have pics of custom subs fiberenclosures on el kys


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 2 2010, 11:09 PM~17681909
> *post some pics of the subwoofer enclosure behind ur seats please
> *


you tryin to get some ideas?

here's a pic of mine its all wood right now but as soon as i get some money im gunna make a custom fiberglass box with one 12. the two 10's puts alot of bass in that small cab. this is the front of the box and at the bottom it extends all the way back with about 6-7 inches on the left and right side cubby hole left open. with this box im getting 3.97 cubic feet.....


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

me and cousin were talking about maybe doing the same idea with my wood box when i make my fiberglass box, but i want it to extend to both sides with 1 12 right behind me and the port off to the passenger side. then have the cubby hole be completely filled and not have the box go as high, and i was also gunna try to mount amps on the box on the passenger side. probably paint it black (just my preference) but its kinda hard to really get ideas with fiberglass. start drawing out some designs in your free time until you think of one you like.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jun 3 2010, 09:01 PM~17691419
> *me and cousin were talking about maybe doing the same idea with my wood box when i make my fiberglass box, but i want it to extend to both sides with 1 12 right behind me and the port off to the passenger side. then have the cubby hole be completely filled and not have the box go as high, and i was also gunna try to mount amps on the box on the passenger side. probably paint it black (just my preference) but its kinda hard to really get ideas with fiberglass. start drawing out some designs in your free time until you think of one you like.
> *


nice idea bro 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jun 3 2010, 09:01 PM~17691419
> *me and cousin were talking about maybe doing the same idea with my wood box when i make my fiberglass box, but i want it to extend to both sides with 1 12 right behind me and the port off to the passenger side. then have the cubby hole be completely filled and not have the box go as high, and i was also gunna try to mount amps on the box on the passenger side. probably paint it black (just my preference) but its kinda hard to really get ideas with fiberglass. start drawing out some designs in your free time until you think of one you like.
> *


i found what are u talking about on this pic


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 3 2010, 10:55 PM~17692082
> *i found what are u talking about on this pic
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats the side gap i have thats why i want to go with fiberglass. and i dont like how the box hangs over the edge. i tried to keep the lip from going over from as much as possible.


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Im going to do mine out of glass and make it go all the way down to the floor that way theres no over hang


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jun 4 2010, 03:23 PM~17697345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jun 4 2010, 02:20 PM~17697321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: badass elco there


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jun 4 2010, 02:22 PM~17697335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: whats the name of this color?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jun 4 2010, 01:20 PM~17697321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this green as the badest el ko in my opinion


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Jun 4 2010, 02:23 PM~17697345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2010, 02:03 PM~17527746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this set up right there.  

I just ordered and am waiting on a set of Irocs for my Elco. I'm taking the Jesse James wheels off and going with Irocs.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 3 2010, 10:55 PM~17692082
> *i found what are u talking about on this pic
> 
> 
> ...


That box was a waist of money . I am going a differnet route now . I just set it up in my attic . Firewood for later i guess


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jun 6 2010, 08:38 PM~17712395
> *I like this set up right there.
> 
> I just ordered and am waiting on a set of Irocs for my Elco.  I'm taking the Jesse James wheels off and going with Irocs.
> ...


i like the jesse rims way better, everyone runs iroc's so played out but thats just my .02. Do what you like


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

REPPIN TOGETHER C/C FROM L.A AT H-TOWN


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 4 2010, 10:19 PM~17700391
> *this green as the badest el ko in my opinion
> *


X2


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jun 7 2010, 05:25 PM~17720291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


masss :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jun 6 2010, 07:38 PM~17712395
> *I like this set up right there.
> 
> I just ordered and am waiting on a set of Irocs for my Elco.  I'm taking the Jesse James wheels off and going with Irocs.
> ...


if u like those big rims , a set of 20s IROCS is the best option 4 ya el ky


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 30 2010, 11:08 PM~17357191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this how it looks now just freshly painted


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jun 7 2010, 08:02 PM~17720103
> *i like the jesse rims way better, everyone runs iroc's so played out but thats just my .02. Do what you like
> *


 Thanks for your opinion bro. I guess I can run one or the other. At least until I figure out what to do with either set.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 8 2010, 12:28 AM~17723150
> *if u like those big rims , a set of 20s IROCS is the best option 4 ya el ky
> *


 I like different styles of wheels bro. Heck I still have my set of engraved Zeniths sitting in my garage.  :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 8 2010, 01:34 PM~17729020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my faves right here


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE!


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Jun 10 2010, 11:24 AM~17749351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this was looking good in sb homeboy


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Jun 10 2010, 12:24 PM~17749351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 10 2010, 01:45 PM~17751034
> *this was looking good in sb homeboy
> *


gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 10 2010, 10:12 PM~17754758
> *:biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/5IMG_2656.JPG


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigk_@Jun 10 2010, 09:39 PM~17755104
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1005/5IMG_2656.JPG
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Jun 10 2010, 04:56 PM~17752241
> *gracias  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

4 usuario(s) está leyendo esta discusión (0 invitado(s) y 0 usuario(s) anónimo(s))
4 miembro(s): *619lowrider, montecarlo1987ls, Windex, DIPN714*

:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 7 2010, 09:39 PM~17723970
> *this how it looks now just freshly painted
> 
> 
> ...


ay la llevan :0  is almost ready :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jun 11 2010, 10:18 PM~17765050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 11 2010, 10:51 PM~17764830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 13 2010, 06:46 AM~17772991
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 13 2010, 12:03 PM~17774761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid basher


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 11 2010, 09:52 PM~17764833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lines on the body homie. :biggrin:


----------



## **((Lady Joker))** (Apr 27, 2009)

Hello all :wave: 
The el camnio pix are really nice. Right now my husband just bought me a 1979 El Camino Conquista... and I cant wait till it's completed :cheesy: Possibly be completed in 3 months!! the body looks really nice very lil rust and it has all its orginal moldings! the interior needs a lil work but not much and wont take long to get fixed which is a plus! I just need some weather striping... well as soon as its completed I will be posting my pix of my new baby!! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by **((Lady Joker))**_@Jun 14 2010, 07:41 AM~17780793
> *Hello all  :wave:
> The el camnio pix are really nice. Right now my husband just bought me a 1979 El Camino Conquista... and I cant wait till it's completed :cheesy:  Possibly be completed in 3 months!! the body looks really nice very lil rust and it has all its orginal moldings! the interior needs a lil work but not much and wont take long to get fixed which is a plus! I just need some weather striping... well as soon as its completed I will be posting my pix of my new baby!! :biggrin:
> *


goodluck


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17777363
> *nice vid basher
> *


 :cheesy:  :wave:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

just a random cruise in the elco.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

elco i came across by!


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 14 2010, 07:05 PM~17786735
> *elco i came across by!
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u see that at ?? in PHX ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jun 14 2010, 07:05 PM~17786735
> *elco i came across by!
> 
> 
> ...


i like that lock up


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> LOOKS GOOD MORE PICS


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> > LOOKS GOOD MORE PICS
> 
> 
> :h5:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 14 2010, 10:17 PM~17788468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size of tires?


----------



## **((Lady Joker))** (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 14 2010, 01:07 PM~17782985
> *goodluck
> *


thx


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 15 2010, 03:20 AM~17790950
> *what size of tires?
> *


175 70 14

hankooks


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/PICT0397.JPG


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jun 15 2010, 12:01 PM~17793739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jun 14 2010, 09:03 PM~17787409
> *Where did u see that at ?? in PHX ?
> *


don't know where its from just looking in GOOGLE el camino pics and this was one of the pics that came up.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jun 15 2010, 11:01 AM~17793739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

nice elco


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 15 2010, 07:59 PM~17796972
> *nice
> *


thanks homie(LOWYALTY C.C. N.CAROLINA)WE TRYN TO DO LIL SOMETHING OVER HERE BABYBOY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 15 2010, 10:54 PM~17798545
> * nice elco
> *


THANKS HOMIE'I TRYNA BRING IT OUT FOR THE SUMMER IF MY CEO PUT MY HYDRO ON SOON,WE N NORTH CAROLINA (LOWYALTY C.C.)


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Jun 15 2010, 10:52 PM~17798501
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE  uffin: uffin: IM READI 4 MY SET-UP,IM TRYING TO RUSH MY CEO SO HE'LL :biggrin:  BE PRESSURED TO JUICE IT SOONER THAN HE WANTS TO DO IT


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:420:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 15 2010, 10:13 AM~17792766
> *175 70 14
> 
> hankooks
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :no: too biggggggggggg :nicoderm:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 11 2010, 09:53 PM~17764839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paint job looks wet :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 15 2010, 10:05 PM~17799745
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :no: too biggggggggggg :nicoderm:
> *


no mames joe 

topic killa


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 15 2010, 09:17 PM~17799903
> *no mames joe
> 
> topic killa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 11 2010, 10:28 PM~17765107
> *ay la llevan  :0    is almost ready  :cheesy:
> *


yes almost but the only down fall was the engine is no good water got in side and the engine forze up :angry:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 30 2010, 11:08 PM~17357191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 15 2010, 11:58 PM~17800984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 16 2010, 12:03 AM~17801010
> *
> *


thanks bro


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigk_@Jun 15 2010, 03:38 PM~17795097
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/PICT0397.JPG
> *


[


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

My Buddy's. (He's not a lowrider as you can see, but it's still nice)


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 15 2010, 11:58 PM~17800984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 15 2010, 10:58 PM~17800984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this sounds not good ,water inside damn :angry: , this past weeks i work inside of ma engine bay and shave the fire wall and paint evrtng inside in kandy apple red :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Soon Ill put some pitchers up of my elco.WISE GUYS cc FOR LIFE


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Jun 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17799903
> *no mames joe
> 
> topic killa
> *


  nobody likes el caminos anyways :0 j/k


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 17 2010, 12:21 PM~17816069
> * nobody likes el caminos anyways :0 j/k
> *


:| 

:loco: :werd:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 17 2010, 09:02 AM~17814182
> * Soon Ill put some pitchers up of my elco.WISE GUYS cc FOR LIFE
> *


straight from the valle :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 17 2010, 06:03 AM~17813007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 59


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 16 2010, 09:49 PM~17810561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that rite what year is your el co? yeah it sucks now its all painted we cant drive it but now its going to get rebuilt so its a good thing will post pics of it when its all together


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 17 2010, 02:46 PM~17817840
> *is that rite what year is your el co? yeah it sucks now its all painted we cant drive it but now its going to get rebuilt so its a good thing will post pics of it when its all together
> *


great ! wait da pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

my el ko is a 1980 with 1982 front 

check this link 1980 el ko topic - under construction


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jun 17 2010, 07:49 PM~17819564
> *great !  wait da pics :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> my el ko is a 1980 with 1982 front
> ...


ok cool i will post pics when gets all done


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: LAKERS LAKERS


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 17 2010, 09:22 PM~17820442
> *:thumbsup: LAKERS LAKERS
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 17 2010, 09:22 PM~17820442
> *:thumbsup: LAKERS LAKERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 17 2010, 06:03 AM~17813007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got it back from the paint shop need some wires tho


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Jun 19 2010, 05:07 PM~17834180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2010, 03:38 PM~17641751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :barf:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY. TO ALL THE DAD OUT THERE.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 20 2010, 08:01 AM~17837575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


black on black looks good but i would keep the chrome on it


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2010, 10:46 AM~17838752
> *black on black looks good but i would keep the chrome on it
> *


X2 EVRTNG IS GOOD :biggrin:  :cheesy: , BUT ONLY MISSING THE CHROME


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*anyone got a 80-81 complete header panel in so.cal??*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2010, 07:38 PM~17841203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

for sale quarter glass seals 40.00 plus shipping


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

I LIKE IT BUT IT KINDA LOOKS LIKE A WINDSHEILD VISOR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 20 2010, 08:01 AM~17837575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought that was my car for a moment


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Bad ass ride dog!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jun 21 2010, 12:49 PM~17846101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now this is just too siick :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 21 2010, 08:20 PM~17851137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

WISE GUYS CC CRUISING THU


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 20 2010, 08:33 PM~17841614
> *anyone got a 80-81 complete header panel in so.cal??
> *


TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2010, 12:08 PM~17855842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


without a doubt. that is the meanest,cleanest lowrider i've seen.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

WHEN WE FIRST BOUGHT THE EL CO JAN 2007


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 22 2010, 02:03 PM~17857354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work  :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

2 usuario(s) está leyendo esta discusión (0 invitado(s) y 0 usuario(s) anónimo(s))
2 miembro(s): 619lowrider, pauls 1967 
:h5: :wave:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 20 2010, 08:01 AM~17837575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bro you got pictures of the set up, what are you using, also your cylinders etc. ive been wanting to do the same but when i drive my elco that high up, its starts to make a screaming noise. Thanks


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@Jun 23 2010, 02:05 AM~17863659
> *bro you got pictures of the set up, what are you using, also your cylinders etc. ive been wanting to do the same but when i drive my elco that high up, its starts to make a screaming noise. Thanks
> *


I just came across this vid on youtube so I dont know the info on that Elco, I just post them up here so all the Elco fans can check it out.

Oyea sounds like you Elco needs a new slip drive shaft (im not sure if thats the right name for it but it looks like this)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@Jun 23 2010, 02:05 AM~17863659
> *bro you got pictures of the set up, what are you using, also your cylinders etc. ive been wanting to do the same but when i drive my elco that high up, its starts to make a screaming noise. Thanks
> *


your driveshaft is hittin a bracket on the belly of the car


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2010, 06:30 AM~17864491
> *your driveshaft is hittin a bracket on the belly of the car
> *


i have a similar problem in the past with ma el ky . the drive shaft hit the exhaust tube lol ,


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 21 2010, 09:20 PM~17851137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Still needs to be wetsanded and flowcoated


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: LOOK GOOD.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 23 2010, 09:22 PM~17872231
> *:thumbsup: LOOK GOOD.
> *


x2


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 24 2010, 12:12 PM~17876495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size cylinders ?? pics of it dropped?


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

uffin: fornt is 8 .rear is 12. I dont have any pictures of it droped.I will take some and post them.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 24 2010, 12:12 PM~17876495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MattB (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone have pics of a 78-87 El Camino with a Regal front clip on it?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for elcos


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 25 2010, 08:00 AM~17884554
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Looking good Casper :biggrin:


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 23 2010, 04:19 AM~17863856
> *I just came across this vid on youtube so I dont know the info on that Elco, I just post them up here so all the Elco fans can check it out.
> 
> Oyea sounds like you Elco needs a new slip drive shaft (im not sure if thats the right name for it but it looks like this)
> ...



Thanks homie, got sort that shit out, any problems with the slip yoke? I saw on another post that you can have problems when the ranfla is laid down? is that true?


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2010, 07:30 AM~17864491
> *your driveshaft is hittin a bracket on the belly of the car
> *



Thanks loco. Your elco looks vicious doggy. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MattB_@Jun 25 2010, 10:06 AM~17884603
> *Anyone have pics of a 78-87 El Camino with a Regal front clip on it?
> *


there is a few posted in here even one with a cutlass front end.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2010, 08:30 AM~17864491
> *your driveshaft is hittin a bracket on the belly of the car
> *


yeah it's a small bracket going accross the tunnel and it has 4 13 mm head bolts


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

WISE GUYS CC CRUISEING THUR. :sprint:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Jun 21 2010, 12:49 PM~17846101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   VERY NICE HOMIE VERY CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Jun 26 2010, 06:37 PM~17895332
> *   VERY NICE HOMIE VERY CLEAN  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

elco from the 559


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOE81+Jun 26 2010, 06:37 PM~17895332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIES


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Jun 28 2010, 06:48 PM~17910853
> * elco from the 559
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THE 559


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

My sons Elco and My chevelle :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jun 29 2010, 03:01 PM~17919462
> *My sons Elco and My chevelle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the chevelle color combo silver-black :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 26 2010, 04:23 PM~17894372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hop homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 30 2010, 01:08 PM~17927386
> *nice hop homie. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 30 2010, 05:07 PM~17930077
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 2 2010, 03:45 PM~17947778
> *Bump :biggrin:
> *


guats saaap?? :cheesy:


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 22 2010, 12:20 AM~17851137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats too klean


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin: remember this ? appears like some 6 or 7 years ago in LRM


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jul 2 2010, 10:35 PM~17950356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm im liking those patterns over white


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 3 2010, 02:21 PM~17953760
> *damm im liking those patterns over white
> *


or is it white over patterns??? :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jul 4 2010, 01:51 AM~17957088
> *or is it white over patterns???  :0
> *


i think is patterns ova white :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jul 4 2010, 08:59 AM~17957912
> *i think is patterns ova white  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

any more pics of this bed ??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Jul 6 2010, 08:38 PM~17978276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jul 2 2010, 10:13 PM~17950193
> *thats too klean
> *


sorry but i dont see why every one is going ape over this car, its just an ls clip
but thats just me, not tryn to hate :happysad:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jul 7 2010, 08:15 PM~17988499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice el ky :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jul 7 2010, 09:15 PM~17988499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 11:19 AM~18016922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 10:19 AM~18016922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what radio u have in ur rearend ????


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

RIP 2 a clean ass old school Elco :tears:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jul 11 2010, 06:20 PM~18018688
> *what radio u have in ur rearend ????
> *


I think its a pioneer. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider+Jul 11 2010, 04:20 PM~18018688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jul 12 2010, 07:04 AM~18023592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

just wondering if u all can help me out i love elcos but majority of the pics ive seen on here are 80s i just picked up a 76 so i need some ideas on a bigger body elco if anyone has pics please postem of 70s styles an also if someone can tell me where to find a rear bumper been looking an all i can find available is a rollpan for that year thanks


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 78MONEYTALKS (Sep 17, 2009)

WILL TRADE FOR A IMPALA 62/63 OR A CLEAN ASS GLASS HOUSE


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jul 12 2010, 05:47 PM~18028736
> *just wondering if u all can help me out i love elcos but majority of the pics ive seen on here are 80s i just picked up a 76 so i need some ideas on a bigger body elco if anyone has pics please postem of 70s styles an also if someone can tell me where to find a rear bumper been looking an all i can find available is a rollpan for that year thanks
> *


Try EC Parts google them cause i cant remeber there website 
or Dixiemontecarlodepot.com
i have delt with them bolth with no probs
good luck


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Jul 12 2010, 08:04 AM~18023592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Sinful53 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for your help rosunshine


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sinful53_@Jul 12 2010, 05:47 PM~18028736
> *just wondering if u all can help me out i love elcos but majority of the pics ive seen on here are 80s i just picked up a 76 so i need some ideas on a bigger body elco if anyone has pics please postem of 70s styles an also if someone can tell me where to find a rear bumper been looking an all i can find available is a rollpan for that year thanks
> *


  I have a 74 elco on page 534 it's the red one with the CRUZIN CALI car club on back window i believe its the same body style and i have a rear and front bumper :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

havent been on here for a minute but.... :biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jul 16 2010, 09:49 PM~18066660
> *havent been on here for a minute but.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)




----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Jun 28 2010, 07:48 PM~17910853
> * elco from the 559
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78MONEYTALKS_@Jul 14 2010, 10:07 PM~18049603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Jul 19 2010, 02:56 AM~18080095
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  THANKS BRO.tryn to build it up.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 20 2010, 08:04 PM~18097483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha they caught ur ass not stopping?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 20 2010, 07:04 PM~18097483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got caught slipping huh BASHER :0


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

Had the wheels painted the other day


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 21 2010, 10:59 AM~18102757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn !!! :0   :angry:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slammer_@Jul 21 2010, 03:49 PM~18104618
> *Had the wheels painted the other day
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: WERE U GET IT AT, WHAT ARE THEY GOING FOR?????


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Jul 15 2010, 08:25 AM~18052437
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


My el camino was on the cover of el camino high school year book 2004


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Jul 22 2010, 11:12 PM~18119721
> *My el camino was on the cover of el camino high school year book 2004
> *


 SCANN THIS :cheesy:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 20 2010, 08:04 PM~18097483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie fight that ticket! They are pulling off those cameras here in california...tell the judge to prove it was you unless they have your face......thley say those cameras cause more accidents..


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex+Jul 20 2010, 09:00 PM~18098053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might just do that :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

my 59' i bought 3 days ago!! :biggrin: 
how i found it''
:0









as of yesterday'' :biggrin: 








not bad for a grand''' i dont think atleast'' missing very lil chrome n stainless'' :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 18 2010, 11:09 PM~17537026
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT MOTHERFUCKA IS BAD ASS....   T.T.T


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*NINETEEN....EIGHTY....*_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

CELL PHONE PIX BLURRY


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*TTT for Elco's *


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 25 2010, 10:19 AM~18136207
> *TTT for Elco's
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Jul 24 2010, 07:39 PM~18133114
> *my 59' i bought 3 days ago!!    :biggrin:
> how i found it''
> :0
> ...


great deal !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jul 25 2010, 09:54 AM~18136060
> *NINETEEN....EIGHTY....
> 
> 
> ...


nice el ky bro :cheesy:


----------



## PHXROJOE (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 3 2010, 02:21 PM~17953760
> *damm im liking those patterns over white
> *


ya az bugz did it i remember seen it when it was getting done like 10yrs ago


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Jul 24 2010, 08:39 PM~18133114
> *my 59' i bought 3 days ago!!    :biggrin:
> how i found it''
> :0
> ...




nice


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores+Jul 24 2010, 07:39 PM~18133114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice* :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

well here's a pic of my elco on my weddin day, its first time out...... :biggrin:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jul 27 2010, 07:00 AM~18151712
> *well here's a pic of my elco on my weddin day, its first time out...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jul 27 2010, 08:00 AM~18151712
> *well here's a pic of my elco on my weddin day, its first time out...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Frame Up in the Works


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jul 25 2010, 04:12 PM~18137965
> *nice el ky bro  :cheesy:
> *


ORALE THANX CARNAL


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 27 2010, 12:41 PM~18154242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that elco is cleean


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

* T.T.T FOR ELCO OWNERS  *


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jul 30 2010, 09:03 AM~18184711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuuuck :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jul 30 2010, 08:03 AM~18184711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat a hell !!!!!!!! supa nice !!!!!!!! the top looks lik a six three 0r six-fo 4 door top , love this pic , remember me el nomado :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Aug 3 2010, 02:35 AM~18214323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shitt isss siiickkkk :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
anyone know what car that dash came out from??


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

JUST PICKED UP ANOTHER ELCO BUT I NEED SEATS AND DOOR PANELS ANYBODY HAVE ANY ?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 4 2010, 02:21 AM~18224315
> *JUST PICKED UP ANOTHER ELCO BUT I NEED SEATS AND DOOR PANELS ANYBODY HAVE ANY ?
> *


i might have some lower door panels maybe some uppers to


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jul 30 2010, 08:03 AM~18184711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks Crazy :biggrin: get a 61 nomad and 60 el camino hmmmm


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

MY BOY ELCO OUT HERE IN DAYGO IN THE MURDERED OUT ELCO LOOKIN PURTY !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Aug 4 2010, 04:59 AM~18224440
> *i might have some lower door panels  maybe some uppers to
> *


KOOL LMK WHATS UP


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 4 2010, 01:23 PM~18227980
> *MY BOY ELCO OUT HERE IN DAYGO IN THE MURDERED OUT ELCO LOOKIN PURTY !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jul 27 2010, 01:41 PM~18154242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats from here in Co I took this pic of it saturday


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

I need a hood fora 86 elco. Get at me asap


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NO NAME-_@Jul 30 2010, 09:03 AM~18184711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Aug 4 2010, 09:47 PM~18232400
> *
> *


N!CE R!DE STR8 K!LLA STATUS


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 4 2010, 03:23 PM~18227980
> *MY BOY ELCO OUT HERE IN DAYGO IN THE MURDERED OUT ELCO LOOKIN PURTY !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :run: :h5:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 5 2010, 12:07 AM~18233559
> *thats from here in Co I took this pic of it saturday
> 
> 
> ...


moooore??? :cheesy:


----------



## issie (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

brand new 78-88 el camino hood scoop for sale $100 shipped to your door with UPS ground shipping and tracking #. i paid for $147 for it when i bought it new so this is a good deal. plus its gonna run me about $15 to $30 to ship it to you.









27" wide x 31" long x 1 1/2" high









SEND ME A PM IF YOU WANT TO BUY IT. Paypal [email protected]


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Aug 5 2010, 03:03 PM~18238657
> *brand new 78-88 el camino hood scoop for sale $100 shipped to your door with UPS ground shipping and tracking #. i paid for $147 for it when i bought it new so this is a good deal. plus its gonna run me about $15 to $30 to ship it to you.
> 
> 
> ...


nice one


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks homie them scoops do look good but i have to take the loss and sale it.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

thats clean


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by issie_@Aug 5 2010, 02:20 PM~18237747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


color bar in a elco :cheesy:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt 1 time


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@Aug 5 2010, 04:25 AM~18234199
> *N!CE R!DE STR8 K!LLA STATUS
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

some pics of this weekend in ensenada


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

760 KUSTOMS ELCO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by issie_@Aug 5 2010, 02:20 PM~18237747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice love it


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> 760 KUSTOMS ELCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Aug 5 2010, 03:03 PM~18238657
> *brand new 78-88 el camino hood scoop for sale $100 shipped to your door with UPS ground shipping and tracking #. i paid for $147 for it when i bought it new so this is a good deal. plus its gonna run me about $15 to $30 to ship it to you.
> 
> 
> ...



ttt 1 time, i need to sale this so i can get other parts


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Aug 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18270767
> *760 KUSTOMS ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Aug 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18270767
> *760 KUSTOMS ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 16 2010, 08:18 AM~18321107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this remeber me lifestylie colors


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Aug 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18270767
> *760 KUSTOMS ELCO
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

1985


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Any pics of the beds ?? Looking for some ideas :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 16 2010, 03:53 PM~18325551
> *1985
> *




left or right ??????


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

* T T T *


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

*HATE TO DO IT BUT IT'S FOR SALE PM ME FOR PRICE OR TRADE AND CASH.*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Aug 16 2010, 07:27 PM~18327231
> *Any pics of the beds ?? Looking for some ideas  :cheesy:
> *













LAST YEAR....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 17 2010, 11:16 AM~18332834
> *HATE TO DO IT BUT IT'S FOR SALE PM ME FOR PRICE OR TRADE AND CASH.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

MY ELCO AT A LOCAL CAR SHOW LAST WEEKEND..... :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

OH YEA


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 17 2010, 10:16 AM~18332834
> *HATE TO DO IT BUT IT'S FOR SALE PM ME FOR PRICE OR TRADE AND CASH.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
like ur two tone paintjob
any interior pixS?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Aug 20 2010, 08:23 AM~18361145
> *MY ELCO AT A LOCAL CAR SHOW LAST WEEKEND..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good !! what size cylinders ?


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

thx homie. they are 8's in front with extened a-arms and 12's rear with adjustable upper trailing arms.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

My homies elco,he got off of it for 6 months because his dad was real sick RIP.But we are getting back on it now.We got all the chrome and gold trim for it,it goes on this week.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2010, 05:23 AM~18374533
> *My homies elco,he got off of it for 6 months because his dad was real sick RIP.But we are getting back on it now.We got all the chrome and gold trim for it,it goes on this week.
> 
> 
> ...


May his father RIP . Car looks great hopefully I will get to see it in person one day !! Great build


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Aug 20 2010, 11:59 PM~18367341
> *:wow:
> like ur two tone paintjob
> any interior pixS?
> *


THANX BRO... I'LL TAKE PIX TOMORROW.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dad Noah


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2010, 06:23 AM~18374533
> *My homies elco,he got off of it for 6 months because his dad was real sick RIP.But we are getting back on it now.We got all the chrome and gold trim for it,it goes on this week.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 17 2010, 01:19 PM~18333912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this gold 1 is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 01:14 PM~18385232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hanks16 (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 23 2010, 02:14 PM~18385232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where is this at? I need the top.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Aug 20 2010, 11:59 PM~18367341
> *:wow:
> like ur two tone paintjob
> any interior pixS?
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Is it a specific model to get the bucket seats out of for the elco's


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2010, 11:43 AM~18393668
> *Is it a specific model to get the bucket seats out of for the elco's
> *


THESE ARE FROM A TOY CELICA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks larry. i appreciate that. its been a rough ride for sure.


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 02:06 PM~18404172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice elcos how much for the puppy :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 25 2010, 03:09 PM~18404192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 25 2010, 04:07 PM~18405180
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Aug 25 2010, 03:18 PM~18404273
> *thanks larry. i appreciate that. its been a rough ride for sure.
> *


I'm sure it has bro but be strong and you'll make it through it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Aug 21 2010, 12:58 AM~18367332
> *OH YEA
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got one of these they want to trade for a vert regal :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by issie_@Aug 5 2010, 01:20 PM~18237747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOMIE ISSIE'S RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 24 2010, 11:25 AM~18393996
> *THESE ARE FROM A TOY CELICA
> *


whatt year ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 02:11 AM~18418697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 02:11 AM~18418697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i lke this roll pan


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Stopped by noahs shop to get the car to take it to get the trim put on.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2010, 03:53 PM~18422858
> *Stopped by noahs shop to get the car to take it to get the trim put on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 03:11 AM~18418697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 26 2010, 10:16 PM~18417594
> *whatt year ?????????????????????????????????
> *


95 I THINK I FORGOT SOME WHERE IN THE 90'S


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 28 2010, 12:50 PM~18428463
> *95 I THINK I FORGOT SOME WHERE IN THE 90'S
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*coming soon to a show near you** ( 87 Y QUE )*


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 09:34 PM~18430733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! 
mas porfavor!!! :wow:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*here you go*


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 09:21 PM~18431020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 27 2010, 12:15 PM~18421235
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


ITS HOME NOW


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 03:11 AM~18418697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2010, 07:51 PM~18463768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Noah. It's looking good.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## anita (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 10:21 PM~18431020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

iv seen da ls and ss clips on le cos time n time again...n very lil of da cutty clips on dem...is it cuz its harder of jus a preferance thing...is it da same prosses???u knw clip doors wit da elco window???


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 1 2010, 06:51 PM~18463768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


comming out nice bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 28 2010, 11:21 PM~18431020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Sep 2 2010, 07:53 PM~18473877
> *iv seen da ls and ss clips on le cos time n time again...n very lil of da cutty clips on dem...is it cuz its harder of jus a preferance thing...is it da same prosses???u knw clip doors wit da elco window???
> *


english bro :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Sep 2 2010, 06:53 PM~18473877
> *iv seen da ls and ss clips on le cos time n time again...n very lil of da cutty clips on dem...is it cuz its harder of jus a preferance thing...is it da same prosses???u knw clip doors wit da elco window???
> *


I've seen a elco with 78 79 monte front clip and doors :0


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

so any g-body fits then right...cuz i jus got me a clean ass elco...n i wanted 2 do a cutty clip...instead of da ls... :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Sep 4 2010, 12:03 AM~18484334
> *so any g-body fits then right...cuz i jus got me a clean ass elco...n i wanted 2 do a cutty clip...instead of da ls... :biggrin:
> *


when u go 4 install an SS or LS clip u need change the fenders and the doors this is not a factory option except for the ss , but in the most cases are a conversion , in tha case of cutty clip the steps are the same


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Sep 4 2010, 01:03 AM~18484334
> *so any g-body fits then right...cuz i jus got me a clean ass elco...n i wanted 2 do a cutty clip...instead of da ls... :biggrin:
> *


cutty clip u just need to change the front end, the doors is only for ls conversions :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys. everyone is coming up in the elco game. :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 6 2010, 02:14 PM~18499263
> *thanks guys. everyone is coming up in the elco game. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Much love to my fellow el co riders








Two weeks ago at the Estlow Show at Showgirls


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

BIGG UPS TO MY ELCO RIDERS!!!!GOOD SEEIN ALL YALL DOIN IT!!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Sep 8 2010, 10:13 PM~18520799
> *BIGG UPS TO MY ELCO RIDERS!!!!GOOD SEEIN ALL YALL DOIN IT!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

This past Spring in Las Vegas.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"sneak pics" of the "SLAUGHTERHOUSE ELCO" :biggrin: :biggrin: 

full wrapp, belly shrink, molded for show !!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Sep 8 2010, 09:40 PM~18521156
> *X2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 12:58 PM~18526230
> *This past Spring in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good specially 4 the SS el ko :cheesy:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18526806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Sep 9 2010, 04:09 PM~18526806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats belly shrink??


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2010, 04:25 AM~18539662
> *whats belly shrink??
> *


sounds like a diet


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 11 2010, 03:25 AM~18539662
> *whats belly shrink??
> *



i'm Diamond Mike, and i lost 20lbs. on Nutra-Systems !! lol  

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Aug 26 2010, 10:16 PM~18417594
> *whatt year ?????????????????????????????????
> *


from any year probably they're all small 

the camaro seats fit good too and the center console also 


looks like you wouldnt even see over the dash on those celica seats though


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 10, 2010)

Heres mine This is my baby!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 11 2010, 08:00 AM~18540606
> *from any year probably they're all small
> 
> the camaro seats fit good too and the center console also
> ...


orale homie tnx :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Sep 14 2010, 07:51 PM~18570269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

$280 FIRM IN GOOD SHAPE NEEDS POLISHING AND THAT'S ALL PM ME....








HOUSTON TX


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 16 2010, 09:17 PM~18588374
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 16 2010, 11:14 PM~18588719
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


i just bought a 1980 elco yesterday. :biggrin: now i got to figure out what route to go with it.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Sep 14 2010, 08:51 PM~18570269
> *
> [/b][/quote]
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:*


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Sep 16 2010, 11:00 PM~18588894
> *i just bought a 1980 elco yesterday. :biggrin:  now i got to figure out what route to go with it.
> *


depending on whatever your plans, but I recommend you to pull out and begin disassembling the engine , next go 4 the shavedfirewall and the motor bridge and the a-arms , when ur engine was ready go u need make a trip 2 tha muffler shop , , next to this bodyshop and finally to the upolsthery , this is my suggestion , but u have the final decision ,truly i tell u from my own experience bro :biggrin: ,


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 18 2010, 01:17 AM~18596701
> *depending on whatever your plans, but I recommend you to pull out and begin disassembling the engine , next go 4 the shavedfirewall and the motor bridge and the a-arms , when ur engine was ready go u need make a trip 2 tha muffler shop , , next to this bodyshop and finally to the upolsthery , this is my suggestion , but u have the final decision ,truly  i tell u from my own experience bro  :biggrin: ,
> *


i think im gona sell it :biggrin: i have too much shit going on


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Sep 18 2010, 04:03 AM~18596981
> *i think im gona sell it :biggrin: i have too much shit going on
> *


HA HA HA :biggrin: LOL


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/30916000909.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/20920001858.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Just rollin ......


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Jul 25 2010, 09:54 AM~18136060
> *NINETEEN....EIGHTY....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Sep 20 2010, 11:07 PM~18618842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 05:11 AM~18418697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

NOT MY ELCO - FRESH PAINT CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

THIS IS MINE 1983 EL CAMINO KNOWN AS "MI FIERA"....









THIS WAS MY OLD JUST SOLD IT A MONTH AGO ITS A 1980 KNOWN AS LA CHANCLA...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2010, 10:55 AM~18622336
> *NOT MY ELCO - FRESH PAINT CAME OUT CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@Sep 22 2010, 01:33 PM~18633453
> *THIS IS MINE 1983 EL CAMINO KNOWN AS "MI FIERA"....
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass 83  anymore pics?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Angel82_@Sep 11 2010, 08:15 PM~18543758
> *Heres mine This is my baby!!!!!!!      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD MOTHA (shut yo mouth)!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

@ Windex thanks here are a couple of more when it came out of the paint shop
this was how it first was before it got painted








sides
















hood








tail gate 








when it had center gold


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@Sep 22 2010, 06:10 PM~18635781
> *@ Windex thanks here are a couple of more when it came out of the paint shop
> this was how it first was before it got painted
> 
> ...


  lookin good
i still need to re-clear coat mine :happysad:


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice I like the two tone my 81 elcamino la chancla was a two tone as well before it got painted red im going to see if I can find a picture of it but that looks nice


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

HERE IT IS 81 ELCAMINO BEFORE IT GOT PAINTED TO RED I LIKE THE TWO TONE BETTER!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@Sep 22 2010, 05:10 PM~18635781
> *@ Windex thanks here are a couple of more when it came out of the paint shop
> this was how it first was before it got painted
> 
> ...





:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 


























awesome patterns




















:biggrin:


----------



## Natalie83 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Natalie83_@Sep 22 2010, 09:57 PM~18638642
> *
> *


gotta use the


----------



## Natalie83 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Natalie83 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Natalie83 (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

My bro's


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey guys elco lover this is big al and i need the chrome that goes around the bed of the truck and to the top,,any one got it;;1985 elco conquesta;;hit me up 7146049092


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT



> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Sep 22 2010, 03:38 PM~18634605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Sep 21 2010, 12:07 AM~18618842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: x2


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 03:11 AM~18418697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 23 2010, 08:37 AM~18641310
> *hey guys elco lover this is big al and i need the chrome that goes around the bed of the truck and to the top,,any one got it;;1985  elco conquesta;;hit me up  7146049092</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:green\'>wats up homie i got all of them but the tailgate one, pm me.


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Sep 20 2010, 11:07 PM~18618842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
I miss her!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

stolen this from the true spokes true classics and true rays rim topic


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 24 2010, 09:28 PM~18656343
> *:0
> I miss her!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


we'll be in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

anyone got a complete 82 and up, front clip in so cal? Looking for everything, header panel witg lights, grill, fenders, and hood??


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Sep 24 2010, 11:10 PM~18657505
> *we'll be in vegas      :biggrin:
> *



If I don't have to work that weekend I am going to try and make it to Super show. I would like to see what has been done to the elco since I sold it, it looks good from what I have seen on LIL!


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Sep 25 2010, 01:59 PM~18660042
> *If I don't have to work that weekend I am going to try and make it to Super show. I would like to see what has been done to the elco since I sold it, it looks good from what I have seen on LIL!
> *


its pretty much the same ... just striped it


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=552557&hl=


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Sep 26 2010, 07:00 PM~18667611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 24 2010, 10:42 PM~18657005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Sep 26 2010, 06:00 PM~18667611
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 nice one


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Sep 26 2010, 07:39 PM~18667960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 20 2010, 08:58 PM~18615640
> *ANYBODY? :dunno: :dunno:*


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 14 2010, 10:59 PM~16892483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 30 2010, 06:09 AM~18699637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:27 PM~18705654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty kool painted like that


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

blvdmagz.ning.com


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 30 2010, 06:09 AM~18699637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wonder how this would look on some 13s :wow:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Sep 11 2010, 12:04 AM~18539233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 did some one make this a conversion or is it a real factory car? :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 30 2010, 09:54 PM~18707867
> *wonder how this would look on some 13s :wow:
> *


then that would be a waste of a c notch


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 1 2010, 07:45 AM~18710476
> *:0  :0  :0  did some one make this a conversion or is it  a real factory car? :0
> *


naaa homie , this is a custom made el ko , but looks like a factory work


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT 4 all my el ko fellas :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Oct 4 2010, 11:43 PM~18738736
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro any larger pic of ur avi ???? :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:27 PM~18705654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gota teach me tha trick to them white walls!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

easier than you think


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2010, 11:55 AM~18622336
> *NOT MY ELCO - FRESH PAINT CAME OUT CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


do you know where this car is from and who owns it ?


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 1 2010, 06:34 AM~18710060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE COLOR ON THIS , ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS AN ACRILIC ENAMEL OR THIS IS A CLEARED PAINT ???


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:42 PM~18745765
> *easier than you think
> *


HOOK ME UP WITH THA SECRET!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 5 2010, 11:53 PM~18748219
> *I LIKE THE COLOR ON THIS , ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS AN ACRILIC ENAMEL OR THIS IS A CLEARED PAINT ???
> *


IT'S CLEARED PAINT . THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 6 2010, 05:32 PM~18754688
> *IT'S CLEARED PAINT . THANKS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

GOT A NEW CAMERA FOR MY BIRTHDAY


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

won't be making it to vegas this year!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 7 2010, 03:17 AM~18757907
> *won't be making it to vegas this year!
> 
> 
> ...


what you doing??wow that frame looks dirty for being under that nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2010, 02:57 AM~18758003
> *what you doing??wow that frame looks dirty for being under that nice ride :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Oct 7 2010, 05:01 PM~18761592
> *Well our Homie Tony is on his WAY to LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW,he's gunna hold it down for 210 CHAPTER and The LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's the one I built for my wife. Pics don't do it justice, Orange with burnt orange flakes.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2010, 04:57 AM~18758003
> *what you doing??wow that frame looks dirty for being under that nice ride :biggrin:
> *


Lol just decided to go frame off and new paint job! you guys are making it hard out here lol


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

not going to be the same elco lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 7 2010, 08:20 PM~18762949
> *not going to be the same elco lol
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WHERE DO THEY HAVE THAT BEAUTY PLATE AT FOR REMOVING THE AC CONDITIONER. I KNOW THERE IS ONE THAT FITS PERFECTLY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Oct 5 2010, 11:11 PM~18748006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no:

search wheel section


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 07:25 PM~18762976
> *HEY WHERE DO THEY HAVE THAT BEAUTY PLATE AT FOR REMOVING THE AC CONDITIONER.  I KNOW THERE IS ONE THAT FITS PERFECTLY
> *


i dont know where they sell it i made one from scrach


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2010, 07:36 PM~18763477
> *houston tx. dont know the onwer
> 
> :no:
> ...


 THANKS


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Oct 6 2010, 11:38 PM~18757345
> *GOT A NEW CAMERA FOR MY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID YOU DO YOUR LIGHTS LIKE THAT THEY'RE SICK


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 5 2010, 07:42 PM~18745765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i have teh secret too ?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 7 2010, 06:20 PM~18762949
> *not going to be the same elco lol
> 
> 
> ...


hey i was thinking about running tht gilmer drive pulleys on my 383 hey did find tht guy who rents the body carts


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 6 2010, 01:11 AM~18748006
> *do you know where this car is from and who owns it ?
> *


FROM HOUSTON TX - IT'S A MARCUSTOM'S CUSTOMER


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 10 2010, 09:52 PM~18780371
> *HOW DID YOU DO YOUR LIGHTS LIKE THAT THEY'RE SICK
> *


I got them at a swap meet but i think EBAY has them for cheep


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 05:25 PM~18762976
> *HEY WHERE DO THEY HAVE THAT BEAUTY PLATE AT FOR REMOVING THE AC CONDITIONER.  I KNOW THERE IS ONE THAT FITS PERFECTLY
> *


Try the link below, they have a bolt on style panel made from aluminum. I'm going to order one myself this week (I hope).

http://www.umiperformance.com/catalog/inde...&products_id=61


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Oct 11 2010, 11:59 AM~18783654
> *I got them at a swap meet but i think EBAY has them for cheep
> *


DO YOU GOT A LINK OR ANYTHING AND WHAT ARE THEY LEDS ?

OR IS IT THE WHOLE LIGHT HOUSING BUILT LIKE THAT ?


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

look up halos on Ebay. and there just two extra wholes on each side of the headlights for little sidemarker size bulbs, kinda corny but they look cool.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 11 2010, 04:51 AM~18781571
> *hey i was thinking about running tht gilmer drive pulleys on my 383 hey did find tht guy who rents the body carts
> *


no bro im having chris from harwood customs do it up. but thanks for the info


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 12 2010, 07:17 PM~18794522
> *no bro im having chris from harwood customs do it up. but thanks for the info
> *


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Oct 12 2010, 10:29 AM~18790910
> *look up halos on Ebay. and there just two extra wholes on each side of the headlights for little sidemarker size bulbs, kinda corny but they look cool.
> *


thanks 

i think these are it im not sure 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PILOT-4X6-D...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 las vegas supershow...*


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 03:17 PM~18802330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Oct 12 2010, 12:10 AM~18788365
> *Try the link below, they have a bolt on style panel made from aluminum. I'm going to order one myself this week (I hope).
> 
> http://www.umiperformance.com/catalog/inde...&products_id=61
> *


LIFESAVER HOMIE


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Oct 13 2010, 04:17 PM~18802330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are clean 

that purple one is my favorite though


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

VEGAS 2010...THE NEW INTERIOR!!LOL


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Oct 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18808645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin sick bro


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 14 2010, 01:19 PM~18810751
> *thats fuckin sick bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2010, 12:54 PM~18810220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like all the new stuff you did on you ride bro! and congrats on the wins


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 14 2010, 04:28 PM~18812285
> *i like all the new stuff you did on you ride bro! and congrats on the wins
> *



THANKS GATO!!!!IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND DOGGY!!!
ILL BE UP THERE IN MY RAGG NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2010, 11:54 AM~18810220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink: 

LOOKIN...... :wow: GOOOOOOD 

LOVE THAT CAR


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 14 2010, 06:45 PM~18813565
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> 
> LOOKIN...... :wow:  GOOOOOOD
> ...



THANKS DOGGY!!! ILL POST SOME PICS WHEN I STEAL SOME MORE!!!I DONT LIKE TAKIN THEM OF MY OWN CAR!!!...=)


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

LOOK OUT FOR THE NEW INTERIOR AND BED!!! ITS AIGHT!!!
BIGG UPS TO THE ELCO FAM!!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 04:19 PM~18802348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of headlight do they use to euro this out


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 02:54 AM~18817480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2010, 11:54 AM~18810220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man tiny this mutha fucka so clean you killin the elco game hats off homie :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 03:54 AM~18817480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah i give it up to tinydogg! keeping Standards high like this. keeps me going lol


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 01:54 AM~18817480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THERE IS NO OTHER EL KO THAT BEATS THIS ONE


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 02:16 AM~18817509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: A LOT OF EL KOS IN THE SUPASHOW


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 15 2010, 11:22 PM~18824414
> *I THINK THERE IS NO OTHER EL KO THAT BEATS THIS ONE
> *


dont say never! lol


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Hell yea!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:56 PM~18825133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 10:51 PM~18825115
> *dont say never! lol
> *


 lol


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by keola808+Oct 13 2010, 04:18 PM~18802344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 17 2010, 06:05 PM~18835701
> * lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Any pics of L.A. Woman? or other 70's Elky's? Anyone doing one, 76 or 77? Thanks


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2010, 12:54 PM~18810220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wait is there supposed to be a car there somewhere??


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 18 2010, 12:10 AM~18839426
> *Any pics of L.A. Woman? or other 70's Elky's? Anyone doing one, 76 or 77? Thanks
> *


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 02:54 AM~18817480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cleanest ElCo Ive seen in years.
shittin on a few that seem to be posting themselves weekly i see.
Much Respect.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Oct 14 2010, 07:46 PM~18812995
> *THANKS GATO!!!!IT WAS A GOOD WEEKEND DOGGY!!!
> ILL BE UP THERE IN MY RAGG NEXT YEAR!!!
> *


yeah man. shit looked super nice. im curious how the fiberglass in the bed works out with the 3 wheeling? any cracking? what wins did you take?


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:56 PM~18825133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those pics up USO


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 03:16 AM~18817509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Pic of my car Jorge .


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Oct 18 2010, 12:10 AM~18839426
> *Any pics of L.A. Woman? or other 70's Elky's? Anyone doing one, 76 or 77? Thanks
> *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

LA WOMAN "REPLICA" BUILT BY HECTOR LOZANO


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2010, 05:33 PM~18844717
> *Thanks for posting those pics up USO
> *


No Problem UCE. More to come


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EsePuppet_@Oct 15 2010, 02:57 AM~18817484
> *what kind of headlight do they use to euro this out
> *


90s caprice


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 18 2010, 09:51 PM~18848185
> *90s caprice
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 15 2010, 01:54 AM~18817480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

back to it...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 21 2010, 10:36 PM~18876958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice intirior!!  
:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 21 2010, 09:36 PM~18876958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ANYMORE PICS ?????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:14 AM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass fuckin elco bro :wow:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 01:14 AM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice elco! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 18 2010, 08:04 PM~18845726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interior is badass I've been thinking of doing a ride up and going oldschoo :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 22 2010, 02:36 PM~18882154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 24 2010, 12:07 AM~18892493
> *bad ass fuckin elco bro :wow:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Oct 24 2010, 01:47 AM~18892625
> *nice elco!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

_*T
T
M
F
T*_


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 23 2010, 11:14 PM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 this car is amzing x 1000</span>


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 23 2010, 11:14 PM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That blue elco is hella fkn nice bro.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Oct 18 2010, 05:33 PM~18844717
> *Thanks for posting those pics up USO
> *


Forgot some :biggrin:


----------



## DILL JACK ! (Jun 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:14 AM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 02:01 PM~18894073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ELCO :wow:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:14 AM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is sick as fuck !!!!!!!

especially the inner fender wells molded like that makes this car pop!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Need sum help if I should or not. 
I'm debating if I should paint the rear bumper or make it chrome? Its candy molten orange. Help me out and comment wat would look better. Thanks guys.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 29 2010, 08:30 AM~18939773
> *Need sum help if I should or not.
> I'm debating if I should paint the rear bumper or make it chrome?  Its candy molten orange. Help me out and comment wat would look better. Thanks guys.
> *


if u keep it the og rearlights i think chrome always are the best way , paint looks good , but paint is for those shaved bumpers like the tinnydog elky with other different rear lights , or those with caddy tail lights :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOT THESE FOR SALE PREFER LOCAL (HOUSTON)

















BEZELS $80 BRAND NEW, BED TRIM $250 IN GOOD SHAPE


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

For Sale 1984 Elco $4500 Obo 661-859-6370 Bakersfield, CA


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Oct 25 2010, 02:44 AM~18900416
> *Forgot some  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like them cruisin pics


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 31 2010, 04:02 AM~18951160
> *I like them cruisin pics
> *


That was the first time cruising on them Zs :cheesy:


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:14 AM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight bro.......now help me with my ride...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 31 2010, 03:02 AM~18951160
> *I like them cruisin pics
> *


x2  :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

THE HOMIE DANNYS ELCO FROM UNIQUES CC


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 1 2010, 11:37 PM~18964923
> *THE HOMIE DANNYS ELCO FROM UNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 2 2010, 01:37 AM~18964923
> *THE HOMIE DANNYS ELCO FROM UNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: it looks bad ass.


anybody got anymore 76&77 elco pictures old school shit on some trues or cragars :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:14 AM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey guys elco lover this is big al and i need the chrome that goes around the bed of the truck and to the top,,any one got it;;1985  elco conquesta;;hit me up  7146049092</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

My 84 Camino I re did in my carport over the last few summers last 2 shots from this morning. Paint and Pearls were scrap thrown fron a paint store 10+ yrs ago. I mixed color from a silver base. Not perfect but had no budget what so ever to do car. First car that Ive done alone body, paint, stereo, new front suspension. From the the West Side in Albuquerque N.M.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONEAKARAGE_@Nov 3 2010, 02:10 PM~18976972
> *My 84 Camino I re did in my carport over the last few summers last 2 shots from this morning. Paint and Pearls were scrap thrown fron a paint store 10+ yrs ago. I mixed color from a silver base. Not perfect but had no budget what so ever to do car. First car that Ive done alone body, paint, stereo, new front suspension. From the the West Side in Albuquerque N.M.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice!...I like the net too for the bed!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONEAKARAGE_@Nov 3 2010, 01:10 PM~18976972
> *My 84 Camino I re did in my carport over the last few summers last 2 shots from this morning. Paint and Pearls were scrap thrown fron a paint store 10+ yrs ago. I mixed color from a silver base. Not perfect but had no budget what so ever to do car. First car that Ive done alone body, paint, stereo, new front suspension. From the the West Side in Albuquerque N.M.
> 
> 
> ...





lookin good





:biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 23 2010, 11:14 PM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This ELCO is bad ass!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 4 2010, 10:50 PM~18991537
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:

any new pics of u car ??


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

I have pics of the my Camino from start to now in photo album on EC lovers under TONESOMEBODY I cant find some of them on my computer to post here. I put the link below not sure if it will come out? check them out let me know what you think.Im finishing putting sound mat on the doors before I get the interior buttoned up will put up those pics when done. heres a few more. Anyone know where to get windows sweeps and door seals cheaper than El Camino Store???? I know sites for trim clips for alot less if anyone needs to know hit me up. 











































































<embed wmode="opaque" src="http://static.ning.com/socialnetworkmain/widgets/index/swf/badge.swf?v=201011042247" FlashVars="backgroundColor=0x000000&textColor=0x33CC00&config=http%3A%2F%2Felcaminolovers.ning.com%2Fmain%2Fbadge%2FshowPlayerConfig%3Fxg_source%3Dbadge%26size%3Dsmall%26username%3D34zicrnie7rz2" width="206" height="104" bgColor="#000000" scale="noscale" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"> </embed>
Visit _El Camino Lovers_


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T FOR THEM ELCO RIDERS!!!!*_


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 1 2010, 11:50 PM~18964701
> *:wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 2 2010, 12:37 AM~18964923
> *THE HOMIE DANNYS ELCO FROM UNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18999150
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> any new pics of u car ??
> *


WUD UP !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 7 2010, 08:14 PM~19012408
> *WUD UP !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup bro ! the el ko still lookin good


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 2 2010, 12:37 AM~18964923
> *THE HOMIE DANNYS ELCO FROM UNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 7 2010, 09:15 PM~19012422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 7 2010, 09:15 PM~19012422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 11 2010, 08:05 AM~19041892
> *I like that
> *


_*GRACIAS HOMIE!!*_
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 9 2010, 05:39 PM~19028704
> *sup bro ! the el ko still lookin good
> *




_*WUD UP HOMIE! GRACIAS!*_ :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Oct 24 2010, 12:14 AM~18892347
> *
> 
> 
> ...





baddest elco ive ever seen :0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Nov 11 2010, 02:57 PM~19044596
> *baddest elco ive ever seen  :0
> *


*thanks bro* :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Nov 11 2010, 11:30 PM~19048212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup: THATS BAD BRO!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Nov 11 2010, 09:30 PM~19048212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 6 2010, 11:34 PM~19005296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 2 2010, 12:37 AM~18964923
> *THE HOMIE DANNYS ELCO FROM UNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Nov 12 2010, 02:45 PM~19053703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just picked up this 87 over the weekend. Now do I go big wheels or 13x7s?
Hummmm... Decisions... Decisions. :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

13's ! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 15 2010, 09:02 AM~19071916
> *13's ! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Nov 11 2010, 02:57 PM~19044596
> *baddest elco ive ever seen  :0
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

SEMA 2010


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 16 2010, 05:59 AM~19080780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 16 2010, 01:38 AM~19080382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i like the 20s on this elky


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Nov 15 2010, 10:56 AM~19071879
> *Just picked up this 87 over the weekend. Now do I go big wheels or 13x7s?
> Hummmm... Decisions... Decisions. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:buttkick: 13's forsure :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 16 2010, 06:59 AM~19080780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sik bitch! Just plain sik. I love the grafix in this sik ass ride! TTT for the elcos.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Nov 15 2010, 09:56 AM~19071879
> *Just picked up this 87 over the weekend. Now do I go big wheels or 13x7s?
> Hummmm... Decisions... Decisions. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


IROCS 22


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Nov 18 2010, 01:13 AM~19099319
> *IROCS 22
> *


LOWRIDE HOMIE!!! 13"s!!! Looks good either way.. :biggrin:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONEAKARAGE+Nov 17 2010, 03:25 AM~19090169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

Reinstalled interior but first matted doors and roof.The sound mat well kinda was a free roll of window wrap from a homie. It did both doors and roof plus still have more.Put a new DIY Headliner, power seat is from a 84 caprice, changed shifter and tilt lever from a Caddy original was as long as a boat oar. Its pretty stock but no rips or tares. Spare wire wheel and tire, speakers,tweets,amp and bass tube still to go back in, retape the door trim & touch up stereo panel I have power windows and locks to install but will save for another time. Its been down for along while I wanted to get it back together so I can drive it! :banghead: :yes: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONEAKARAGE_@Nov 18 2010, 01:51 PM~19102781
> *Reinstalled interior but first matted doors and roof.The sound mat well kinda was a free roll of window wrap from a homie. It did both doors and roof plus still have more.Put a new DIY Headliner, power seat is from a 84 caprice, changed shifter and tilt lever from a Caddy original was as long as a boat oar. Its pretty stock but no rips or tares. Spare wire wheel and tire, speakers,tweets,amp and bass tube still to go back in, retape the door trim & touch up stereo panel I have power windows and locks to install but will save for another time. Its been down for along while I wanted to get it back together so I can drive it!  :banghead: :yes:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 16 2010, 02:38 AM~19080382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Thats BADD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 18 2010, 01:40 AM~19099402
> *LOWRIDE HOMIE!!! 13"s!!! Looks good either way.. :biggrin:
> *


IM WORKING ON AN EL CAMINO MY SELF. ITS A 1980. IM UPGRADING THE CAR WITH AN 86 CLIP. I CANT DECIDE ON A COLOR. WAY TOO MANY COLORS IN THIS WORLD TO PICK. RIGHT NOW IM FOCUSING ON GETING THE CAR RUNNING HEALTHY.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 30 2010, 08:09 AM~18699637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ELCO UPDATES  
BEDLINER IS DONE








THE SET UP








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Nov 19 2010, 03:15 AM~19108628
> *IM WORKING ON AN EL CAMINO MY SELF. ITS A 1980. IM UPGRADING THE CAR WITH AN 86 CLIP. I CANT DECIDE ON A COLOR. WAY TOO MANY COLORS IN THIS WORLD TO PICK. RIGHT NOW IM FOCUSING ON GETING THE CAR RUNNING HEALTHY.
> *


Try tcpglobal and coastairbrush when u start looking for paint :thumbsup: I think tcpglobal is in san diego and they ship fast enough to me up here so I'm sure u'll get it faster


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 19 2010, 09:04 AM~19109754
> *Try tcpglobal and coastairbrush when u start looking for paint :thumbsup: I think tcpglobal is in san diego and they ship fast enough to me up here so I'm sure u'll get it faster
> *


YEAH I HAVE A HOOK UP THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GILLIGAN619_@Nov 19 2010, 09:17 AM~19109841
> *YEAH I HAVE A HOOK UP THERE.  :biggrin:
> *


 nice they got pretty decent prices


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Nov 19 2010, 08:51 AM~19109304
> *ELCO UPDATES
> BEDLINER IS DONE
> 
> ...


  :worship: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: LOVE THE WAY THIS BAD BOY SITS!


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

couple from casa grande, az.


----------



## Anthony Naranjo (Nov 21, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Nov 12 2010, 03:45 PM~19053703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Nov 21 2010, 02:33 PM~19125811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luv the caddy taillights on this :cheesy:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

is not done yet but it was a good start


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Nov 19 2010, 07:51 AM~19109304
> *ELCO UPDATES
> BEDLINER IS DONE
> 
> ...


is dat a bottle opener???!!!
if it is
FUCKEN GENIUS! lol


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2010, 09:39 AM~19132021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 22 2010, 11:30 AM~19133127
> *is dat a bottle opener???!!!
> if it is
> FUCKEN GENIUS! lol
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: X2  :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: ELKO TAILGATE ALWAYS IS NICE FOR SEAT AND ENJOY A BEER


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2010, 08:39 AM~19132021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WWOOOWW :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: TALKIN ABOUT BODY MODS AND ADAPTATIONS EURO CUTTY FRONT LOOKS GOOD ON IT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2010, 09:39 AM~19132021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 22 2010, 08:09 PM~19137209
> *WWOOOWW :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  TALKIN ABOUT BODY MODS AND ADAPTATIONS EURO CUTTY FRONT LOOKS GOOD ON IT
> *


my brother and myself are building it for our dad and he loved it next be the interior and install all the mouldings back on it  and yes there was some mods but only on the quarter panels


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VALLE COACHELLAS FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

MY NEW ELCO PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY!


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Nov 21 2010, 03:33 PM~19125811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WHERE CAN I FIND A BUMPER LIKE THAT?????? CADILLAC LIGHTS LOOK BAD ASS!!! I MIGHT GO WITH THIS STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:35 PM~19138956
> *VALLE COACHELLAS FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice pic.....i like it


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 AM~19132021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 You should finish it, It looks like its almost there and pretty damm nice. :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2010, 09:39 AM~19132021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 09:36 PM~19138971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Nov 2 2010, 02:37 AM~18964923
> *THE HOMIE DANNYS ELCO FROM UNIQUES CC
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im talking about. super clean and doesnt take all the bells and whistles to stand out. less is more in this case. very clean. my new screen saver :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here`s mine, needs alittle work but it`s all there.









:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Nov 24 2010, 10:12 AM~19152582
> *Here`s mine, needs alittle work but it`s all there.
> 
> 
> ...


  black primer , looks like mine lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Nov 23 2010, 09:23 PM~19148177
> *:0
> *


I got a cutty elco too jus look at my avatar. Its painted now black with red flake


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just alittle project for now, I`ve always like`d the El Caminos.

White walls Or Letters :nicoderm: :banghead:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Nov 24 2010, 01:26 PM~19153644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


white wall


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 24 2010, 03:38 PM~19153754
> *white wall
> *


x2. stop hitting your head on a brick wall.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Nov 24 2010, 07:12 PM~19156781
> *x2. stop hitting your head on a brick wall.
> *


LA BAMBA WHITE WALLS :biggrin: BUFFEDOUT TIRES


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Nov 24 2010, 02:26 PM~19153644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :buttkick: WHITE WALLS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Nov 24 2010, 11:05 PM~19157934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: BURQUE! Q-VO.......NICE RIDE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Nov 24 2010, 02:26 PM~19153644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad wheels


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 10:35 PM~19138956
> *VALLE COACHELLAS FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



more pics please !!!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

there you bro and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Nov 24 2010, 10:05 PM~19157934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*~~JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB~~*_


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 27 2010, 10:49 PM~19179173
> *~~JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB~~
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has these for sale :biggrin:


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

CRAZYRIDER VIDA .... EAST TEXAS


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

my 79 daily


----------



## OG JOEY T (Feb 28, 2010)

CRAZYRIDER VIDA  EAST TEXAS


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 27 2010, 08:49 PM~19179173
> *~~JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB~~
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

arizona pride show. tucson az.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 06:27 PM~18705654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those "REDWALLS" KILLED IT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 28 2010, 10:57 PM~19187804
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

My Baby


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 27 2010, 09:49 PM~19179173
> *~~JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB~~
> 
> 
> ...


That's badass, nice striping  :thumbsup:


----------



## LiLeRn (Dec 8, 2009)

this was my dads 65 elco til he traded it for his 48


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 30 2010, 08:59 AM~19200048
> *That's badass, nice striping  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LiLeRn_@Nov 30 2010, 11:42 AM~19201286
> *this was my dads 65 elco til he traded it for his 48
> 
> 
> ...


og :cheesy: lookin good


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Nov 29 2010, 06:38 AM~19188727
> *arizona pride show. tucson az.
> 
> 
> ...


nice three


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

im 15 and this is my project. rebulit 350 bored out too 400. 13's.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Dec 2 2010, 07:28 PM~19222481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW THATS A BAD ASS ELCO!!!* :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 3 2010, 01:22 AM~19225390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice camino homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Dec 2 2010, 10:22 PM~19225390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

im 15 and heres my project.. HOMiEZ OnLY C.C


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

are you in MO?


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 3 2010, 05:52 PM~19231192
> *are you in MO?
> *


'u talkin to me? weres mo


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Nov 27 2010, 09:49 PM~19179173
> *~~JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB~~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 2 2010, 06:28 PM~19222481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up mando. How u been brah. Nice pic of elco. I remember that elco. Did some high #'s.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 4 2010, 01:47 PM~19237364
> *Wat up mando. How u been brah. Nice pic of elco. I remember that elco. Did some high #'s.
> *




what jr. how u been. ive been koo


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 26 2007, 10:04 AM~8395937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS ELCO


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 4 2010, 03:15 PM~19237870
> *SICK ASS ELCO
> *


Fuck yea it is, heres some pics i shot of it at a show awhile back :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Long time comin :biggrin: 
just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin: 
alot of work ive put in this thing  
and im happy im finally able to post up pics of my hard work


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 11:26 AM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE!!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Dec 6 2010, 11:31 AM~19252909
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  NICE!!!
> *


thanks homie
alot of work ive put into it, i need to take some more pics to show the interior
and belly :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 01:26 PM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE  LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW TOO


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 6 2010, 12:22 PM~19253409
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: VERY NICE  LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW TOO
> *


thanks man, it was good puttin a face to the name


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 11:26 AM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...


Damn thats fuckin bad :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 6 2010, 01:42 PM~19254019
> *Damn thats fuckin bad :thumbsup:
> *


thank u very much sir


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 10:26 AM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 6 2010, 08:45 PM~19258215
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:  
this first one is my favorite one


































































if u didnt know, paint was laid down by my homie Sic713


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

]


























[/quote]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston elcos..:thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:58 PM~19265835
> *houston elcos..:thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: All that H in the forum


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 11:26 AM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...


bad ass elco, well done homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2010, 05:42 PM~19266236
> *bad ass elco, well done homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> ]


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE GOOD FOR JANUARY?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 3 2010, 02:01 PM~18976915
> *
> *



man i threw a whole set away i couldnt sell. it was in pretty good condition. i didnt want it takin up room


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i have some el ko stuf 4 sale if any one is interested hit me up :biggrin: 

i have a pair of N.O.S 80-81 el camino-malibu side markers 

80-81 good used header panel 

and a good used passenger side glass


----------



## LiLeRn (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 1 2010, 11:03 PM~19216202
> *og  :cheesy:  lookin good
> *


ya thats wat he wantd it to be. it was uncut and just needed a few more things for it to be complete but some guy wanted to trade straight across for a 48 fleetmaster complete w/ rebuilt motor with original matching numbers. but that elco was bad


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 12:26 PM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...


Very nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Dec 8 2010, 01:31 PM~19273570
> *Very nice!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Nov 22 2010, 11:35 PM~19138956
> *VALLE COACHELLAS FINEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you got one clean ass ride brother. Keep the spokes spinnin and way to rep the elcamino owners :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 8 2010, 04:47 PM~19274882
> *  :biggrin: thanks homie
> *


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 8 2010, 10:23 PM~19279483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Dec 9 2010, 04:50 PM~19286531
> *
> *


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

my elco at the toy drive past weekend started bringing it back out after few years


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 4 2010, 08:26 PM~19238638
> *Fuck yea it is, heres some pics i shot of it at a show awhile back :0
> 
> 
> ...


That One Is In GA Now Seen It In Person That Thing Is Real Nice


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 02:26 PM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...


 :0 That Thing Is Hard 

hey bro did you remove the little side window entirely?


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T
T
M
F
T*_


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 4 2010, 05:26 PM~19238638
> *Fuck yea it is, heres some pics i shot of it at a show awhile back :0
> 
> 
> ...


best of the best in my opinion :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 13 2010, 03:45 PM~19316855
> *:0 That Thing Is Hard
> 
> hey bro did you remove the little side window entirely?
> *


thanks man  :biggrin: 
and yea i took it off, i looks sleeker without it IMO.
got couple things in the works to make it a power window  
but we'll see how that goes


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 14 2010, 06:28 PM~19325748
> *thanks man    :biggrin:
> and yea i took it off, i looks sleeker without it IMO.
> got couple things in the works to make it a power window
> ...


True It Really Does
Keep Up The Good Work Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*TTT....* :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 14 2010, 04:40 PM~19326233
> *True It Really Does
> Keep Up The Good Work Bro :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie  :biggrin:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 13 2010, 05:39 PM~19316821
> *That One Is In GA Now Seen It In Person That Thing Is Real Nice
> *


i love this muthafucking elco,,,,,,,,,i saw this bitch at the obsession show,,i met the owner,he cool as shit,,,,,,,,,,plus i had to get a copy of that :biggrin: cd he was pumpin


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 4 2010, 07:26 PM~19238638
> *Fuck yea it is, heres some pics i shot of it at a show awhile back :0
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love this elco


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

those some clean ass elco's


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

My 79...about to go thru some changes this winter


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

that would be so tight if thoes q glass was functionable...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 15 2010, 06:10 PM~19336682
> *that would be so tight if thoes q glass was functionable...
> 
> 
> ...


it will


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Dec 15 2010, 06:10 PM~19336682
> *that would be so tight if thoes q glass was functionable...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice El Co


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Dec 15 2010, 08:08 PM~19337850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 16 2010, 04:00 PM~19345451
> * is that the extension or is sumthign broken lol
> Thanks Homie
> *


thats the extention homie


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 16 2010, 04:32 PM~19345714
> *thats the extention homie
> *


woa lol :wow: 
crazy ass butterfly :biggrin: 
bet u kill tires fast


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 6 2010, 11:26 AM~19252862
> *Long time comin :biggrin:
> just a couple pics i took before and after the show :biggrin:
> alot of work ive put in this thing
> ...


*
Dayum, Clean elco LS :h5: 
does look like hard work!  *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 16 2010, 07:59 PM~19347435
> *
> Dayum, Clean elco LS :h5:
> does look like hard work!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 16 2010, 07:47 PM~19347326
> *woa lol :wow:
> crazy ass butterfly  :biggrin:
> bet u kill tires fast
> *


HAHA YEAH IT IS. AND UMM I JUST BEARLY EXTENDED THEM SO I HAVE NO CLUE YET UNTIL WINTER PASSES HAHA.. SO WE WILL SEE BUT I GET NEW TIRES WITH THE SKINNY WHITES FOR 20 DOLLARS..


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 15 2010, 07:08 PM~19337850
> *
> 
> 
> ...












LOOKS LIKE TWINS :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

DIRTY MONEY


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Dec 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19348463
> *DIRTY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


*Another Clean Ls! :h5:*


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 16 2010, 09:09 PM~19348065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha that pic was my old avatar.. and yeah i was thinkin the same thing when i used to have the same white walls on it..


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:31 PM~19265601
> *:biggrin:
> this first one is my favorite one
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 15 2010, 08:08 PM~19337850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats too much. 
honestly its retarded looking. dont even attempt to 3 wheel

get you some caprice spindals with 1'' upper extension..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Clean ass fukn elco homie.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Dec 16 2010, 08:38 PM~19347758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam Sic tells us wat u really think lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 17 2010, 02:40 PM~19353898
> *its gettin harder and harder to find em here for anything less than 30
> 
> dam Sic tells us wat u really think lol
> *


its his car , he can do what he wants, but elco bros united will say it looks retarded.. 
i love sum tires pokin out, but sometimes too much is too much..


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Dec 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19348463
> *DIRTY MONEY
> 
> 
> ...


Clean elco


----------



## GILLIGAN619 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 15 2010, 11:17 PM~19339899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ELCO. I SAW IT AT NICE N EASY


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

look what i found :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 17 2010, 05:14 PM~19355630
> *look what i found :0
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 17 2010, 06:14 PM~19355630
> *look what i found :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2010, 03:31 PM~19354356
> *its his car , he can do what he wants, but elco bros united will say it looks retarded..
> i love sum tires pokin out, but sometimes too much is too much..
> *


X2


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 70rider_@Dec 16 2010, 12:17 AM~19339899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Elco is looking clean!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Built the silver Elco for my little brother.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 17 2010, 06:14 PM~19355630
> *look what i found :0
> 
> 
> ...


*too clean! :worship:*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2010, 05:31 PM~19354356
> *its his car , he can do what he wants, but elco bros united will say it looks retarded..
> i love sum tires pokin out, but sometimes too much is too much..
> *


I think sic is just trying to say that extending out that far really serves no purpose in the aspect of driving. Maybe as a hopper, but anything else and it is basically too much. I had about an 1 1/2 on my Roadmaster, and was going through tires every 2 weeks. And I will give him about 70 miles on those and he is gonna be changing them out, just because they will be hitting the side of the tire which is the least protective.

Elco's for life


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 17 2010, 06:14 PM~19355630
> *look what i found :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE!!!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T
T
M
F
T
  *_


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 21 2010, 03:36 AM~19382908
> *I think sic is just trying to say that extending out that far really serves no purpose in the aspect of driving.  Maybe as a hopper, but anything else and it is basically too much.  I had about an 1 1/2 on my Roadmaster, and was going through tires every 2 weeks.  And I will give him about 70 miles on those and he is gonna be changing them out, just because they will be hitting the side of the tire which is the least protective.
> 
> Elco's for life
> *


haha na homies when i took that pic it had no a arms haha.. thats why it stuck out so much. just thought id see what every one says


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 21 2010, 04:56 PM~19387194
> *haha na homies when i took that pic it had no a arms haha.. thats why it stuck out so much. just thought id see what every one says
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 21 2010, 03:56 PM~19387194
> *haha na homies when i took that pic it had no a arms haha.. thats why it stuck out so much. just thought id see what every one says
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:  :loco: :loco:  :rimshot:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 21 2010, 06:26 PM~19387971
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:    :loco:  :loco:    :rimshot:
> *


ey but it did make people talk :biggrin:


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tjones_@Nov 28 2010, 12:26 PM~19181948
> *tjones  has these for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



do you still have some of those parts left?


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

HEADED TO CRAIGSLIST OC


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ELCO BROS :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 15 2010, 08:08 PM~19337850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 26 2010, 12:41 PM~19423583
> *:|
> *


u like? :biggrin: thats with no a arms on it yet. they gettin extended


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup mando how u been brah. We jus chillin here and tryin to get by.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 27 2010, 08:02 AM~19429789
> *Wassup mando how u been brah. We jus chillin here and tryin to get by.
> *




been good just chillin


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574398

check it out and let me know what u think


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 28 2010, 08:34 PM~19444970
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574398
> 
> check it out and let me know what u think
> *


nice bro ! 

this is my topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17496184


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Dec 28 2010, 10:47 PM~19445867
> *nice bro !
> 
> this is my topic  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry17496184
> *


NICE BUILD HOMIE :biggrin: WE COMING UP


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the elco.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T
T
T*_

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT Foe EL CO


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

mine  :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigk_@Jan 6 2011, 10:42 AM~19520696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookn good


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ttt.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 6 2011, 07:52 PM~19525494
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by antdogbrownsociety_@Jan 6 2011, 02:11 PM~19522857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice what color is this brandywine ??? :wow:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*~PRIMETIME~ ON THE STREETS TODAY.....* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Jan 8 2011, 05:58 PM~19542435
> *~PRIMETIME~ ON THE STREETS TODAY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 8 2011, 09:20 PM~19543579
> * clean
> *


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Jan 8 2011, 05:58 PM~19542435
> *~PRIMETIME~ ON THE STREETS TODAY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice El Co.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

BEFORE,,,,,



















AFTER,,,,,



















ONE DAY TURN AROUND AT MAACO. :h5:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 11 2011, 03:05 PM~19567884
> *BEFORE,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jan 9 2011, 10:07 AM~19546892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean the leafing is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 11 2011, 03:05 PM~19567884
> *BEFORE,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 11 2011, 03:05 PM~19567884
> *BEFORE,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 11 2011, 10:59 PM~19572135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jan 17 2011, 02:28 PM~19621255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHES A BEAUTY... TTT FOR ELCOS :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 17 2011, 01:30 PM~19621280
> *SHES A BEAUTY... TTT FOR ELCOS  :biggrin:
> *


thx. homie.


----------



## 68fastback (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 8 2006, 02:07 PM~5003106
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


thats a badass el camino


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 04:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 17 2011, 05:15 PM~19622655
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks Homie.. Ill take that as a compliment


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

What's up brotha!!!


2 Members: coupedup, gzking


----------



## coupedup (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone here have problems with sqeaky cylinders and how do u fix it?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 05:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 03:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jan 17 2011, 02:28 PM~19621255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass Elco


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 05:54 PM~19623043
> *Does anyone here have problems with sqeaky cylinders and how do u fix it?
> *


get some pvc pipe and slide it over cylinder


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Jan 17 2011, 08:18 PM~19625365
> *Bad ass Elco
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 03:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 04:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


Holmes 

can you post more pictures up. im interested in your set up, cuz the batts are at the top. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Nov 19 2010, 09:51 AM~19109304
> *ELCO UPDATES
> BEDLINER IS DONE
> 
> ...


FINALLY GOT THE FRONT CLIP ON IT


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 05:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 11 2011, 08:05 PM~19569971
> * :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jan 11 2011, 04:59 PM~19568332
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Jan 11 2011, 04:59 PM~19568332
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 11 2011, 06:03 PM~19568847
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 05:48 PM~19622974
> *Thanks Homie.. Ill take that as a compliment
> *


and it was a compliment. that elco looks sick.. all the elcos do :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:18 AM~19628177
> *FINALLY GOT THE FRONT CLIP ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


  clean mean elco


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jan 18 2011, 01:03 PM~19630824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup riderz. Elcos lookin real good.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 04:47 PM~19577689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what the sunroof come out of???? thats gangsta.....


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dodge avenger/sebring


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 04:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


good shit


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 12 2011, 03:47 PM~19577689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  M  F  T*_


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*at a show dis past saturday in hawaii* :biggrin:


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

got these for sale under my post tjones 2011


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

Rollin thru the hood ... New Image Style :biggrin:


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

Elco peeps 

Need help on a tech issue. I got a 87 Elco and when you hit the front switch half way up, the wheels/axel make this motor noise-sounds like ERRRRRRRRRR but while sqeezing your nose. When you turn the steering left and right its gets louder. 

If i keep the the sterring straight and drive , its goes away. ANY IDEAS WHAT IT COULD BE?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe motor mounts. I'm guessing


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 26 2011, 11:07 PM~19709723
> *
> *


Wassup chipper.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Have someone check out the pully berrings.
or the alternater,happen to my truck.
sometimes the berrings go bad in the alternater.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:09 AM~19681840
> *at a show dis past saturday in hawaii    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT LOOKS PRETTY FUCKIN SICK


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Jan 25 2011, 12:39 AM~19690455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

[/quote]
that is beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:09 AM~19681840
> *at a show dis past saturday in hawaii    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


alot of murals :wow: 
but nice to see another ls conversion


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

>


that is beautiful :thumbsup:
[/quote]
x2


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KARACHISFINEST_@Jan 26 2011, 05:31 AM~19701103
> *Elco peeps
> 
> Need help on a tech issue. I got a 87 Elco and when you hit the front switch half way up, the wheels/axel make this motor noise-sounds like ERRRRRRRRRR but while sqeezing your nose. When you turn the steering left and right its gets louder.
> ...


no idea , bro maybe the a-arms are loose :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

> that is beautiful :thumbsup:


x2
[/quote]
nice


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 13 2010, 06:17 PM~18802330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19738744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2011, 06:39 PM~19738744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

ELCO BUST OUT SOON!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jan 24 2011, 10:09 AM~19681840
> *at a show dis past saturday in hawaii    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see the mural on the hood


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 2 2011, 11:56 AM~19767329
> *I wanna see the mural on the hood
> *


X2


----------



## ELCAMINOS_ONSITE (Feb 5, 2011)

*TTMFT* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELCAMINOS_ONSITE_@Feb 5 2011, 01:24 AM~19793447
> *TTMFT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


welcome bro


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19738744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 03:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


USO :0 :0


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones 2011 page


----------



## ELCAMINOS_ONSITE (Feb 5, 2011)

CHECK ME OUT HAVE LOTS OV EL CO STUFF 4 SALE OR TRADE!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580678


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Feb 8 2011, 08:56 AM~19817572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice two-tone paintjob :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

from San Diego


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

anyone know where I can get the wiring diagram for a 78 Elco


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

MY 78 ON 24'S... SOON TO BE PAINTED


----------



## ELCAMINOS_ONSITE (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Feb 11 2011, 09:35 PM~19849113
> *anyone know where I can get the wiring diagram for a 78 Elco
> *


I GOT THAT!!


----------



## ELCAMINOS_ONSITE (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 12 2011, 09:33 AM~19851659
> *MY 78 ON 24'S... SOON TO BE PAINTED
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! WHT U ASKIN 4 THE EL CO BODY KIT?


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

seen this one at UNITED DREAMS show.this joker was clean.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 13 2011, 10:23 PM~19863598
> *seen this one at UNITED DREAMS show.this joker was clean.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

soon to be painted...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG_@Feb 14 2011, 12:23 AM~19863598
> *seen this one at UNITED DREAMS show.this joker was clean.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Feb 9 2011, 11:19 AM~19827637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 14 2011, 03:47 PM~19868745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: it needs 13's


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Eldorado Gold (Feb 14, 2011)

I like that blue and the painted bumpers


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 14 2011, 09:45 PM~19871595
> *:uh:  it needs 13's
> *


OH SHOULD I ? THANKS BUT I HAVE ENOUGH RIDES ON 13" ZENITHS 



















AND EVEN ONE ON 14" CHINA'S









BUT THANKS FOR THE ADVICE


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

BUT ILL KEEP THEM 24'S TUCKING


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SANDALWOODCG+Feb 14 2011, 02:23 AM~19863598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just messed myself :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup elco rydaz!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

More of My Baby El Tiki


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85elcamino (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKs WIcked Ur El Co's bad bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 18 2011, 08:18 AM~19628177
> *FINALLY GOT THE FRONT CLIP ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

This Rides SWeet Gauges look KILLER man :yes: :yes: 



> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Feb 17 2011, 12:45 AM~19890282
> *More of My Baby El Tiki
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19915733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT FUCKER IS BAD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

> that is beautiful :thumbsup:


x2
[/quote]


wasn this for sale in hawaii????


----------



## ELCAMINOS_ONSITE (Feb 5, 2011)

*PEEEP MY NEW TOPIC~NEW PARTS POSTED DAILY! 4 THEM ELK LOVERZ  *
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580678&hl=\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=580678&hl=</a>


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 20 2011, 10:55 AM~19915733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 20 2011, 02:12 PM~19917227
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Feb 20 2011, 03:12 PM~19917227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19915733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass elco


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

:barf: :ugh:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 20 2011, 09:55 AM~19915733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: BAD ASS.....!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 20 2011, 10:55 AM~19915733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jan 17 2011, 02:28 PM~19621255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by japos 84_@Feb 21 2011, 06:22 PM~19926978
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx. japo.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL JEROME (Feb 22, 2011)

this is my elco


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL JEROME_@Feb 21 2011, 11:19 PM~19929298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL JEROME_@Feb 21 2011, 09:19 PM~19929298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL JEROME (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks pj


----------



## EL JEROME (Feb 22, 2011)

and 83, good lookin


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84+Feb 20 2011, 11:52 AM~19916106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank fellas  :biggrin: :biggrin: 
preciate it the love :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 20 2011, 10:55 AM~19915733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bucket


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 09:19 PM~19937568
> *bucket
> 
> 
> ...


Burnin' rubber


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 22 2011, 08:31 PM~19936323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL JEROME_@Feb 21 2011, 11:19 PM~19929298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19937778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking fresh my brother


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 PM~19937778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19937778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 22 2011, 07:31 PM~19936323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 22 2011, 09:44 PM~19937847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks peeps :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 22 2011, 07:31 PM~19936323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 23 2011, 06:57 AM~19939678
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONEAKARAGE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:16 PM~19913068
> * This Rides SWeet Gauges look KILLER man  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thanx! i was one of the firt people to get them when they came out two years ago.
Every one thinks i have neons or leds through out the interior cause there so bright. :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Feb 17 2011, 09:16 PM~19898570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice patterns :cheesy:


----------



## CSTUDLER (Mar 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## my way (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone ever done a caprice euro front conversion on an el camino ? :420:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my way_@Feb 28 2011, 01:49 AM~19978190
> *anyone ever done a caprice euro front conversion on an el camino ?  :420:
> *


now u say that now its gonna happen watch :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~+Feb 22 2011, 10:41 PM~19937812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 2 2011, 03:53 PM~19998757
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 1 2011, 05:28 PM~19991906
> *now u say that now its gonna happen watch  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## CARNE ASADA (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 16 2011, 05:58 AM~19882486
> *BUT ILL KEEP THEM 24'S TUCKING
> 
> 
> ...


gtfo with that bullshit for real :uh: :twak:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 3 2011, 12:47 AM~20004178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NEW MEXICO!!!!* :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CARNE ASADA (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by coupedup_@Jan 17 2011, 03:35 PM~19622351
> *What's up Fella's, this is my elco.. Not the best pic's
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

Post pics of 59 el caminos


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 3 2011, 09:45 PM~20010822
> *NEW MEXICO!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 3 2011, 11:37 PM~20012081
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Steve said ur a chipper, but I dont think so. I still jeaous. No lie.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 3 2011, 03:59 AM~20004811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CARNE ASADA_@Mar 3 2011, 09:42 PM~20010788
> *gtfo with that bullshit for real :uh: :twak:
> *




SHOW YOUR BULLSHIT.......


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 3 2011, 03:41 AM~20004776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: like the color


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Feb 17 2011, 10:16 PM~19898570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the roof!  :biggrin:


----------



## H00D-BARBER (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 13 2010, 05:55 PM~16882678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 12:04 PM~20027733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 11:56 AM~20027691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2011, 01:04 PM~20027733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 10:00 AM~20034498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome shit, up until u stepped in the last one Mike lol


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krysler300_@Mar 6 2011, 11:47 AM~20027641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 7 2011, 07:58 PM~20038806
> *awesome shit, up until u stepped in the last one Mike lol
> *


:fool2:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*eh fellas.....looking for a hood for a 77 - any leads...lemme know! ONE LOVE BIG RASTA*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 20 2011, 12:55 PM~19915733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@Mar 9 2011, 02:33 PM~20052044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 7 2011, 08:00 PM~20038818
> *      :biggrin:
> *


YOUR RIDE HOMIE...


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

TTT ELKO RIDERS!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 9 2011, 09:07 PM~20055606
> *YOUR RIDE  HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Mar 9 2011, 10:11 PM~20055645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ttt for the elcos


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Did anyone see the episode of "CAR WARRIORS " on Speed last night they built two 86' El Camino's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 7 2011, 11:50 PM~20039588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 9 2011, 11:07 PM~20055606
> *YOUR RIDE  HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 10 2011, 11:29 AM~20059597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: badass.....


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Mar 10 2011, 04:14 PM~20060841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHEELS... :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 10 2011, 04:24 PM~20060934
> * :wow: badass.....
> *


THANKS...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Mar 10 2011, 02:14 PM~20060841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 10 2011, 06:32 PM~20061915
> *NICE WHEELS... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks,


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Mar 10 2011, 04:14 PM~20060841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u get the cover for the bed


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 13 2011, 12:08 PM~20080905
> *Where did u get the cover for the bed
> *


A friend of mine seen it tossed in his neighbors back yard, I bought it for 40 bucks.
I just had the top and car painted so it all match`s. :h5:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Mar 13 2011, 01:13 PM~20081251
> *A friend of mine seen it tossed in his neighbors back yard, I bought it for 40 bucks.
> I just had the top and car painted so it all match`s. :h5:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

AhLLpzmP4ec&feature


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20081711
> *AhLLpzmP4ec&feature
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2011, 02:45 PM~20081711
> *AhLLpzmP4ec&feature
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

last showed in 2010 lowrider phx. car show! re doing it will be out in 2013


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 16 2011, 11:24 PM~20110786
> *last showed in 2010 lowrider phx. car show! re doing it will be out in 2013
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 16 2011, 10:24 PM~20110786
> *last showed in 2010 lowrider phx. car show! re doing it will be out in 2013
> 
> 
> ...


  that color is killer
so im assuming ur gonna completely re do it?
color?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 18 2011, 07:18 AM~19628177
> *FINALLY GOT THE FRONT CLIP ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 19 2011, 10:30 AM~20128048
> * that color is killer
> so im assuming ur gonna completely re do it?
> color?
> *


frame off bro and stiking with kandy orange but changing it up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Mar 21 2011, 03:56 PM~20144373
> *frame off bro and stiking with kandy orange but changing it up.
> *


you doin another frame off .. me too...
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

*LOCAL PICK UP. NOT SHIPPING. HOUSTON AREA*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i might need those big hector


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2011, 02:18 PM~20152019
> *i might need those big hector
> *


LMK HOMIE


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Mar 10 2011, 03:14 PM~20060841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for.the.elcos


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Mar 22 2011, 07:34 PM~20154857
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, 

:nicoderm: 

Quick, ? Some people think it`s to much white, with the Protecto Top.
Any feed back,


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Mar 10 2011, 04:14 PM~20060841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Mar 22 2011, 09:08 AM~20149958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kindacool


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 24 2011, 07:01 PM~20172088
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


montemino


----------



## PINOG1981 (Mar 21, 2011)

any got bumpers for a 1981 el camino 
need them soon....and dash board...
houston tx


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TATTOOBLU67ELKO (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOOBLU67ELKO_@Mar 26 2011, 10:16 AM~20185172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOOBLU67ELKO_@Mar 26 2011, 09:16 AM~20185172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20172088
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a first :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rip


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20196967
> *rip
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM....WAT HAPPEN HOMIE?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres how it happened...
dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..

i ended up finding his ass.. and he went to jail.. i found him before the cops...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 08:49 PM~20197045
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...



THANK GOD YOUR OK IM SURE YOU WILL POST THE REPAIRS GOOD TIMES BRO HOPE THAT FOOL HAS SOME GOOD INSURANCE!!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 08:49 PM~20197045
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 27 2011, 08:53 PM~20197093
> *THANK GOD YOUR OK IM SURE YOU WILL POST THE REPAIRS GOOD TIMES BRO HOPE THAT FOOL HAS SOME GOOD INSURANCE!!
> *


i hope so too.. but good times.. ill be back rollin soon..
in a elco of course


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 09:03 PM~20197186
> *i hope so too.. but good times.. ill be back rollin soon..
> in a elco of course
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Feb 27 2011, 06:25 PM~19974224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking dam Gud GOODTIMER CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW SIDE BY SIDE N DENVER BRO GOODTIMES DOING IT BIG N 2011 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 09:03 PM~20197186
> *i hope so too.. but good times.. ill be back rollin soon..
> in a elco of course
> *


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 27 2011, 05:22 PM~20195398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Mar 24 2011, 05:01 PM~20172088
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: very nice and rare i like it but dont like the colorcombo and those ugly rims lol :happysad:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 26 2011, 11:38 AM~20186177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x67 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 10:42 PM~20196967
> *rip
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DOG SORRY BOUT THAT. THAT'S HOW IT IS THE VICTIMS ALWAYS SOLVE THE CASE AND DAM PO-PO'S GET THE CREDIT.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20196967
> *rip
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn sic what happened. Fuk man that hurts. I know its gonna come out better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 28 2011, 03:21 PM~20202732
> *Damn sic what happened. Fuk man that hurts. I know its gonna come out better.
> *


yep... :happysad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2011, 04:31 PM~20203311
> *yep...  :happysad:
> *


I cant wait to see it out next week. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 27 2011, 07:42 PM~20196967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry: :angry:  Remix time


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

was up elco homies ??? does upper and lower a arms off a 1981 cutlass fit my 1981 el camino ? thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 28 2011, 07:04 PM~20204699
> *I cant wait to see it out next week. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


6 months


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 28 2011, 07:54 PM~20205225
> *was up elco homies  ??? does upper and lower a arms off a 1981 cutlass fit my 1981 el camino ? thanks
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

83 elco thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

looking good.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOE81_@Mar 28 2011, 09:55 PM~20206496
> *83 elco thanks homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

i have a 81 elcamiino,,,,,,,was wondering wut year malibo fenders fit da el,,,,,or r they all the same per year.i found 4 malibus n junk yard wit great fenders,an i need to fenders


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Heres mine Ive been working on. Almost ready for paint.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2011, 08:15 AM~20217349
> *Heres mine Ive been working on. Almost ready for paint.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: that fukin nice...wher you get those bumpers..... :wow:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 30 2011, 09:32 AM~20217506
> * :wow: that fukin nice...wher you get those bumpers..... :wow:
> *



:biggrin: I got the bumpers from E BAY. Im going to build a custom front grill for it too.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 AM~20217696
> *:biggrin:  I got the bumpers from E BAY. Im going to build a custom front grill for it too.
> *


is that front bumper sumthang new for elcos never seen one, looks different i likes. :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 30 2011, 10:06 AM~20217727
> *is that front bumper sumthang new for elcos never seen one, looks different i likes. :biggrin:
> *



That bumper has been out for awhile. I wanted to do something different.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 30 2011, 09:55 AM~20217881
> *That bumper has been out for awhile. I wanted to do something different.
> *


  keep postin updates im sure its gonna turn out badass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 10:49 PM~20197045
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off..  before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...


Your car or not, that technically still snitching.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 30 2011, 09:06 AM~20217727
> *is that front bumper sumthang new for elcos never seen one, looks different i likes. :biggrin:
> *


i like it.has a sporty look to it.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 27 2011, 08:24 PM~20195408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thoses skirts look nice....


----------



## crytalEbaltazar (Feb 19, 2011)

i have a 1973 El Camino up for sale ($3,500 or best offer) or trade (send pics), it is a project car, needs a paint job, n inside work, runs good. i dont have the money or time to work on it, if i did i would. if you are interested hit me up at (760)987-1121. will send pics upon request. -Crystal Baltazar


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 09:42 PM~20196967
> *rip
> 
> 
> ...


That Sucks


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Mar 29 2011, 06:44 AM~20208440
> *i have a 81 elcamiino,,,,,,,was wondering wut year malibo fenders fit da el,,,,,or r they all the same per year.i found 4 malibus n junk yard wit great fenders,an i need to fenders
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: front bumpers are the same , rear bumpers not but will fit i u are lookin put some caddy tailights or something


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 1 2011, 03:17 PM~20236950
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  front bumpers are the same , rear bumpers not but will fit i u are lookin put some caddy tailights or something
> *


thx  but i was askn bout the fenders,i need to know b4 the junk yard crush these almost perfect fenders :biggrin: not bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

sup Elco homies, thinkin' bout sellin' off this shit, got full chrome to go with it, anybody interested ?? lmk ?


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 2 2011, 05:53 PM~20243848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Clean work ! What Size of tubing is that


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 2 2011, 05:37 PM~20244288
> *Dam Clean work  ! What Size of tubing is that
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: x2 :cheesy: :cheesy: 



















:0


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 2 2011, 06:53 PM~20243848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much, is it completely finished


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 1 2011, 02:17 AM~20233909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2011, 10:54 PM~20246331
> *How much, is it completely finished
> *



i'll let you know when my chrome gets here, it'll be a package deal


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

inte=P-TOWNBUTCHER,Apr 3 2011, 07:29 AM~20247049]
i'll let you know when my chrome gets here, it'll be a package deal 
[/quote]
whats up with a homie deal :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> inte=P-TOWNBUTCHER,Apr 3 2011, 07:29 AM~20247049]
> i'll let you know when my chrome gets here, it'll be a package deal


whats up with a homie deal :biggrin:
[/quote]


"free" to yoo P


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20250631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is krazy and nice :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:biggrin: some el ko mutations foud on internet lol  :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Apr 1 2011, 12:48 PM~20237113
> *thx   but i was askn bout the fenders,i need to know b4 the junk yard crush these almost perfect fenders  :biggrin: not bumpers :biggrin:
> *


damn im not read correctly sorry , yeah fenders are the same , fenders hood except doors obiously but all the front car are the same :biggrin:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

From the mild to 'wild car' show up here in Puyallup Washington




























I love the '68s :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

My favorite year 1970s


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

$10 EACH</span>


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Apr 2 2011, 08:31 PM~20244596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

BigSleeps has had this one on the back burner for a while. Hopefully one day soon he remembers its there


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 4 2011, 09:52 PM~20261837
> *BigSleeps has had this one on the back burner for a while. Hopefully one day soon he remembers its there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 08:42 PM~20196967
> *rip
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Dam that all bad


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 10:00 AM~20034498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats tight


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 3 2011, 06:18 PM~20250631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that elco parked off of Miramar Rd, by the 76 gas station? If it is, I had seen it a while back on my way to a job but it wasn't painted yet. Its definitely different!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Apr 5 2011, 01:44 AM~20262126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LilDrake (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 4 2011, 03:03 AM~20253067
> *damn im not read correctly sorry , yeah fenders are the same , fenders hood except doors obiously but all the front car  are the same  :biggrin:
> *


THXZ HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Apr 5 2011, 12:44 AM~20262126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Apr 4 2011, 11:44 PM~20262126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Apr 4 2011, 11:44 PM~20262126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm gonna set my Elco up like this with a big block so I can tow cars around in style


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

NICE PICS sean_2009 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

fam03 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*MY ELCO "MADMAN81"*_</span>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

paint got a wickked flow. but i kind of like it..


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Apr 6 2011, 10:20 PM~20279019
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MY ELCO "MADMAN81"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2011, 09:05 PM~20269886
> *badass
> *


thanks bro


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 5 2011, 08:19 PM~20269368
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

[quote=sean_2009,Apr 1 2011, 02:09 AM~20233891]
<img src=\'http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g182/westcoastryda75/CRUZING060.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]
I LIKE TO GET SOME OF THOSE FENDER SKIRTS;;;WHAT A BRO GOT TO DO??WHO HAS THEM;;WHO MAKES THEM;;HOW MUCH


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Apr 6 2011, 08:20 PM~20279019
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MY ELCO "MADMAN81"</span>
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009+Apr 6 2011, 03:09 AM~20271777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Apr 6 2011, 08:20 PM~20279019
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MY ELCO "MADMAN81"</span>
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: nice color scheme


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

anyone got a sending unit from a v8 that's just laying around?
oar that they can sell ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 03:09 AM~20271777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 6 2011, 04:10 AM~20271779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Apr 4 2011, 11:47 PM~20262141
> *Was that elco parked off of Miramar Rd, by the 76 gas station? If it is, I had seen it a while back on my way to a job but it wasn't painted yet. Its definitely different!!
> *


yeA it is.. i took the pix when i use 2 work off miramar


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

has anybody swapped their 4.3 v6 engines for a v8 ?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Feb 13 2011, 11:36 PM~19863752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK WITH IT!!!!!!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 1 2011, 02:05 AM~20233882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddest el camino of all time lifestyle car club krazy camino :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 6 2011, 06:54 PM~20277145
> *NICE PICS sean_2009 :thumbsup:
> *


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

LOCAL PICK UP HOUSTON


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

i need some chrome or gold gas tank straps asap


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 10 2011, 10:36 AM~20303568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Apr 13 2011, 08:39 PM~20333147
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

:0 

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/2260129184.html


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2011, 02:00 PM~20374412
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :wow: :0 bad ass homie......


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

FOR sale A chrome fuel tank off a 1979 El Camino carb motor150.00 OBO. Will not work for fuel injected intakes also comes with chrome straps. call me at 480-433-8742 ask for jorge or pm me local pick up only.



























[/quote]


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Apr 19 2011, 02:51 PM~20375151
> *
> FOR sale A chrome fuel tank off a 1979 El Camino carb motor150.00 OBO. Will not work for fuel injected intakes also comes with chrome straps. call me at 480-433-8742 ask for jorge or pm me local pick up only.
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*<span style=\'color:green\'> Even tho this will never be a Lowrider (gonna keep it Muscle Car Style) I just picked this up last week so Im in the Elco Family now. Im gonna use it as a Daily Driver/Parts Hauler uffin: 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/DSC05501.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/DSC05504.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/DSC05519.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/DSC05521.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
</span>*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> FOR sale A chrome fuel tank off a 1979 El Camino carb motor150.00 OBO. Will not work for fuel injected intakes also comes with chrome straps. call me at 480-433-8742 ask for jorge or pm me local pick up only.


[/quote]


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!*_


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 20 2011, 09:06 AM~20380848
> *<span style=\'color:green\'> Even tho this will never be a Lowrider (gonna keep it Muscle Car Style) I just picked this up last week so Im in the Elco Family now. Im gonna use it as a Daily Driver/Parts Hauler uffin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/DSC05501.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


nice el ko bro , if u dont go 4 the spokes maybe a set of 20s looks good on it  just my 2 cents


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Apr 24 2011, 09:12 PM~20412803
> *JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUUUUMMMMM°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Apr 24 2011, 10:12 PM~20412803
> *JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> 
> ...


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Apr 24 2011, 10:12 PM~20412803
> *JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Apr 24 2011, 10:12 PM~20412803
> *JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that coil over or under on the rear ? any problems with the hardline going directly to the cylinders?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Apr 24 2011, 11:12 PM~20412803
> *JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80_@Apr 24 2011, 10:12 PM~20412803
> *JUST 2 LOWW SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 05:15 PM~20426391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 07:15 PM~20426391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*New Mexico!!!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Apr 26 2011, 04:34 PM~20425531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  can you use HIDs for an elco with those caprice lights?


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 27 2011, 03:43 PM~20433095
> * can you use HIDs for an elco with those caprice lights?
> *


yes you can but dont use caprice lights use celeberty lights 86 thru 89 and it uses a 9006


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Apr 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20433164
> *yes you can but dont use caprice lights use celeberty lights 86 thru 89 and it uses a 9006
> *


  thanks for the info


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Apr 27 2011, 02:53 PM~20433164
> *yes you can but dont use caprice lights use celeberty lights 86 thru 89 and it uses a 9006
> *


The man is right!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Apr 27 2011, 08:48 PM~20436011
> *The man is right!
> *


did you have to do anything with the wiring or is the 9006 pretty much the same as an h4?

or could you just gut the headlight and stick some h4 HIDs inside :biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 27 2011, 09:35 PM~20436473
> *did you have to do anything with the wiring or is the 9006 pretty much the same as an h4?
> 
> or could you just gut the headlight and stick some h4 HIDs inside :biggrin:
> *


Option #2. Just stuck the HID in. I think. Somone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Apr 28 2011, 05:20 PM~20442401
> *Option #2. Just stuck the HID in.  I think. Somone correct me if I'm wrong.
> *


sounds about right


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 27 2011, 01:43 PM~20433095
> * can you use HIDs for an elco with those caprice lights?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: HIDS are the shit of the shit


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Apr 28 2011, 11:02 PM~20445373
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  HIDS are the shit of the shit
> *


haha aslong as i dont buy shit ones, i always see fools rolling down the street with 1 HID and one stock headlight cuz the other HID burnt out lol


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 06:15 PM~20426391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There u go again. Showing off.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: T  T  T*_


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

have a set of og front bumper guards for 70, 72 el co. 70 shipped will post pics later


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Apr 4 2011, 11:44 PM~20262126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 1 2011, 01:35 PM~20460302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a buick front


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 2 2011, 08:11 PM~20471194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## SOLO UHP (May 30, 2008)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 6 2011, 01:23 PM~20498265
> *Nice.
> *


thanks


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/2350279387.html


chrome gas tank in az
no shipping local pick up thanks


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

TRADITIONALS CAR CLUB


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

This one is from Jesters Car club


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@May 10 2011, 10:38 PM~20526939
> *TRADITIONALS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@May 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20526969
> *This one is from Jesters Car club
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 29 2011, 05:43 PM~20450117
> *There u go again. Showing off.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 06:15 PM~20426391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily~15400519_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@, 06:55 PM~16882678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How much?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Got my seats today :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@May 14 2011, 12:20 PM~20552000
> *Got my seats today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin seat!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 3 2011, 07:18 PM~20250631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the homie Ted from GROUPE San Diego :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Prohopper64 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.domain.com/picture.gif


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

:0 was up mac.....


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt for all el camino oweners


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

what good julio


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Apr 26 2011, 03:34 PM~20425531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

The wifeys El Camino a the PHX show this past weekend .


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 16 2011, 09:01 PM~20568166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 ESR OG_@May 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20567025
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKN GOOD BRO!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 16 2011, 10:01 PM~20568166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :0 NICE


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 ESR OG_@May 16 2011, 12:37 AM~20560944
> *what good julio
> *


 :wave: any 61 rags out there for sale


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 1 2011, 02:15 AM~20233905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size rims & tires are on this Elco??
14"??


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 18 2011, 01:59 PM~20579137
> *:wave:  any 61 rags out there for sale
> *


my boy has a 60 hard top hes trying to get rid of but thats about it


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Stripping the bedliner out of the wifes El Camino . We are going to have the bed sprayed the same color as the roof. Pics soon of the bed of her El Camino . I am thinking we will be doing something similar to this


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 19 2011, 09:22 PM~20590310
> *Stripping the bedliner out of the wifes El Camino . We are going to have the bed sprayed the same color as the roof. Pics soon of the bed of her El Camino . I am thinking we will be doing something similar to this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats real nice homie, its gona look good.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gzking_@May 19 2011, 08:22 PM~20590310
> *Stripping the bedliner out of the wifes El Camino . We are going to have the bed sprayed the same color as the roof. Pics soon of the bed of her El Camino . I am thinking we will be doing something similar to this
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be pretty serious UCE :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

im wondering if anyone in here can help me, i recently got a 79 elcamino, super clean body and interior, but the typical frame rot, but bad on this 1!! i need a new frame! does any one know of a good place to find a solid elcamino frame?

or does the wagon frame work?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 20 2011, 08:02 AM~20592408
> *im wondering if anyone in here can help me, i recently got a 79 elcamino, super clean body and interior, but the typical frame rot, but bad on this 1!!  i need a new frame!  does any one know of a good place to find a solid elcamino frame?
> 
> or does the wagon frame work?
> *


No. El Camino frame only. They have a longer wheel base then the rest of the G-bodys.


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

RARE EL CAMINO PARTS IN CALI ASK FOR ROB. THEY GOT ALL YOUR ELCO NEEDS. PLUS ROB USED TO BE A LOWRIDER BACK IN THE DAYS SO HE KNOWS WHATS UP 951 776 9000


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 20 2011, 09:17 AM~20380557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 18 2011, 12:24 PM~20579318
> *What size rims & tires are on this Elco??
> 14"??
> *


 I THINK 14"S BUT NOT SURE BRO


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

up and coming late 2011 luxury elco


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 25 2011, 12:49 PM~20626545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

83_elco said:


> :wow: :0 NICE


damn. im liking that combo.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

JESUS H. CHRIST said:


> damn. im liking that combo.


Hows your ride coming bro


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup elcos i haven't been here much since the site went to shit


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup elcos i haven't been here much since the site went to shit


:roflmao: x2


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

KEEP POSTING THOSE SIC ASS ELCO PICS


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

KEEP POSTING THOSE PICS THERE ARE SOME SIC ASS ELCOS


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


1 ESR OG said:


>


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

nice ass flicks shotty  post vids of gas hopping it


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


:h5::worship::worship::worship::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Windex said:


> nice ass flicks shotty  post vids of gas hopping it





619lowrider said:


> :h5::worship::worship::worship::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone remember a pic of an 80's era elco ss on billet wheels hauling ass down a street,it had an iroc front end,if so brothers,please repost that pic.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Aloh Monday for the elco rydaz


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

got this for sale for an 80's elco 9 inch slip drive shaft never used asking 300obo


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

I just caught a glimpse of this bad boy 60 from Vejitos :thumbsup:the other day. Its BAD ASS:worship::wave:


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

ttt for elco owners


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_7970.jpg (261.5 KB)








100_7936.jpg (238.7 KB)








100_8107.jpg (327.5 KB)








100_8062.jpg (347.5 KB)








013.JPG (116.4 KB)








050.JPG (119.4 KB)








195.JPG (120.8 KB)


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

PrimeTime gettin an internal makeover....


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> PrimeTime gettin an internal makeover....


was at the shop today dam dam dam nice colors cant wait to c wht they do to mine


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

dirttydeeds said:


> was at the shop today dam dam dam nice colors cant wait to c wht they do to mine


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


 Classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> PrimeTime gettin an internal makeover....


very nice , i got similar color material 4 my el co but im goin 4 some ostrich inserts
cntwait 4 look your car finshed


----------



## porkys1965impalass (Mar 1, 2010)

*RENDERING OF MY 65 LKO*


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> very nice , i got similar color material 4 my el co but im goin 4 some ostrich inserts
> cntwait 4 look your car finshed



















Whatcha think??????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_6078 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_6152 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres a few pics of my 64 elco i picked up a few months back..


----------



## ese.nito.712 (Sep 23, 2010)

is the frame off a 1987 el co the same as a g body frame like a monte or a cutty thanks


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

No elco frame is longer


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

just got it.......


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

munozfamily said:


> just got it.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

munozfamily said:


> just got it.......



:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

montecarlo1987ls said:


> got this for sale for an 80's elco 9 inch slip drive shaft never used asking 300obo


why u selling it.,..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice set up.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

DAMN IAM UP TO PAGE 75 NEED ONLY LIKE 500 MORE PAGES TO GO......... WELL COUNTINE SOME MORE TOMAROW


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

SOME SICK AS PICS SO FAR AND A LOT OF USEFUL IN SIGHT


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

can some one post some el caminos with cutlass front... thanks


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


NM46ER said:


>


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm::nicoderm:*_


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


nice very nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


I like that shot lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

wanted one with the spring in it


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

1960 El Camino for sale. All chrome and moldings in the trunk. Already has an air bag system installed. Bought it for my son and now he doesnt want it. Too many projects so will sacrifice this one. If interested hit me up. It is located in Albuquerque New Mexico.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT TO ALL ELCO S


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_8539.jpg (258.8 KB) 








100_8572.jpg (280.3 KB) 








100_8544.jpg (337.8 KB)


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SURFER BOY (Dec 7, 2010)

any pics of el caminos with a cutlass front :dunno:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Angel82 (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a dashboard for an 81?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody have a hood and a Passenger fender for an 81 Elco


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

SURFER BOY said:


> can some one post some el caminos with cutlass front... thanks


Hit up my boy Hannibal lector on here he has his done up like that


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Angel82 said:


> Does anyone have a dashboard for an 81?


Just get a Dash cap, they run about $100.


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> Just get a Dash cap, they run about $100.


Do you have information on how or where to order, I need one for a 86, Thanks.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

here ya go
http://dixiemontecarlo.com/Product/Browse.aspx?d=672&p=1


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Windex said:


> here ya go
> http://dixiemontecarlo.com/Product/Browse.aspx?d=672&p=1


Thanks, :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the elco rydaz


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I redid the look of it. I did the red with med flake n gold leaf my self


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

The debut of the car. Never painted lol


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


elco came out badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I redid the look of it. I did the red with med flake n gold leaf my self


 moar pics. looks mean with the cutty clip


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Windex said:


> elco came out badass :thumbsup:


Thanx homie


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


Good work bro. Love the lights and the grill.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The debut of the car. Never painted lol


Whats the setup lookin like.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Good work bro. Love the lights and the grill.


Thanx Bro


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Angel82 said:


> Does anyone have a dashboard for an 81?


DO YOU WANT THE WHOLE DASH OR IS YOURS JUST CRACKED? PULLIN MINE OUT TO REPLACE IT WITH LS, SO ITS UP FOR GRABS. PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CUSTOM FLOOR FOR THE BED


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


>





El Co looking good.


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

been workin on the setup a bit lately. single..no piston


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

FRESNO CLASSICS C.C... Elco Coming Back Out Soon


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

pitt fan said:


> El Co looking good.


Thanx Ish, your El co is looking bad ass!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Green elco is nice


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

thanxs bro...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

FIRME80 said:


>


clean ass leafing and stripes :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Windex said:


> clean ass leafing and stripes :thumbsup:


 I was just thinking that.


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 10, 2010)

CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> Just get a Dash cap, they run about $100.


Well I was needing the whole dash cuz it's all cracked and nothing electrical is working.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT for ElCo owners


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

going for a cruz elco bRO's


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

61neb said:


> going for a cruz elco bRO's


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> TTT for ElCo owners


THOSE ARE SOME NICES PICS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

NM46ER said:


> THOSE ARE SOME NICES PICS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


 Show off. Lol!I can't wait to go back to new Mexico in April again. Hope i see u guys again at the show picnic.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

61neb said:


> going for a cruz elco bRO's


nice and it drives :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Windex said:


> nice and it drives :thumbsup:


yes sir thanks


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

NM46ER said:


>


very nice elco bro:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR MY ELCO BROS.!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT FOR MY ELCO BROS.!!!!:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

NM46ER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

TTT FOR THE ELCOS!!!! THERES SOME FIRME RIDES IN THIS TOPIC!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking Gud GTER


~SHOTTY~ said:


>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Vid I came across on Youtube


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

4sale $3500 runs good 305 v8, need to sale


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

pm me


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

singlegate said:


> View attachment 356557
> 4sale $3500 runs good 305 v8, need to sale


T.T.T. for the sale


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

61neb said:


> T.T.T. for the sale


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

singlegate said:


> View attachment 356557
> 4sale $3500 runs good 305 v8, need to sale


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT for El Camino


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

El Camino, spanish for "The Camino"


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

singlegate said:


> View attachment 356557
> 4sale $3500 runs good 305 v8, need to sale


thats clean  g/l with the sale


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

61neb said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanx


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

1986 el camimo with a 350/overdrive tranny. Doug thorley smog legal headers, edlebrock intake and valve covers. Single flowmaster exhaust. It has a/c power Windows door locks and the drivers bucket seat is power. It has a viper keyless entry with remote start and lcd pager. new radiator, power steering gear box, and window motors. I'm selling it with out the irocs. I will get stock g body spoke hubcaps. 4300obo make me an offer.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

olskoolkaddy said:


> heres a few pics of my 64 elco i picked up a few months back..


very nice. Slightly lowered on stocks and 520's would look sick.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

I SPY ON U said:


>



man u just poped my bubble i was plannin all red on my elco :thumbsup: looks good tho


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


GEE... I DONT KNOW..... I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER ................IN PERSON HOW YOU DOIN BROTHER?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

61neb said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


Supp My Elco Bro


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

HVNLY79 said:


> GEE... I DONT KNOW..... I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER ................IN PERSON HOW YOU DOIN BROTHER?


Whats good :wave:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who has a tounel cover to fit 1985 elco here in cali for a fair price;;big [email protected]


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> who has a tounel cover to fit 1985 elco here in cali for a fair price;;big [email protected]


WAITING TI HEAR FROM SOME ONE


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTMFT FOR THEM ELCO RIDERS...!!!*_


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JESUS H. CHRIST said:


>


*
MORE OF THESE PLEASE!!!*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Post yours homie!


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

bensyque by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> bensyque by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice


61neb said:


>


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

61neb said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

83_elco said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

61neb said:


>


This is one bad MOFO right here!!:worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here's a few of my Elco from our show last week.:biggrin:*


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> This is one bad MOFO right here!!:worship:


thanks bro


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few of my Elco from our show last week.:biggrin:*


very nice bro i seen it in l.a. put some int. pics .the int. is clean:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

T.T.M.F.T. for the elco's:wave:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few of my Elco from our show last week.:biggrin:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

T.T.T. for el co riders


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

81cutty said:


>


thats badright there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

81cutty said:


>


i would take this one to but i would lower it all the down as much as i could


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*TTT FOR THE ELCO RIDERS.. YEAH DAT.*_


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking to sell an 82 el camino if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


thats bad, u dont see too many of that year done up :thumbsup:


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

paint about 1 year old interior about 3 months 5.7 motor does not smoke leak any oils brand new bessels n grill never been cut was my daily not good on gas tho no trades please (915)-274-0837 El Paso area


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

61neb said:


>





thats a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddd el co!:yes:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few of my Elco from our show last week.:biggrin:*




Nice lookin elco!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## oldskoolray (May 20, 2009)

im selling my 67 elco it has a 350 engine with a 400 trany it runs really good very reliable.I has hydro's 2 pumps 3 batteries.body is good not a rust bucket.have almost everything for it except the hood lip molding also needs interior and other cosmetics.still has the cali black plates.


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Majestics Toronto*

Majestics Toronto




























My Elco done in 3 weeks


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

chilango1964 said:


> Majestics Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

chilango1964 said:


> Majestics Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIRME ELCO K.....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Waasup elco rydaz. Whos goin to vegas


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

NM46ER said:


>


very nice elco


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

chilango1964 said:


> Majestics Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

chilango1964 said:


> Majestics Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd::420: dope elco!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

83_elco said:


> nice:thumbsup:


thanks


HECTOR664 said:


> FIRME ELCO K.....


gracias compa :thumbsup:


61neb said:


> nice :thumbsup:


thank you


base905 said:


> :werd::420: dope elco!


thanks:420:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

NM46ER said:


>


 Badass!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

chilango1964 said:


> Majestics Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

T.T.T. for the elco's


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

JUST PAINTED....PUTTING TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND HOPEFULLY


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Where my elco bro's at T.T.T.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Whos got pics of all black el caminos? I saw a pic a while ago and was thinking of doing blcak on black.... and also wondering what it would look like to paint my trim black..? So if anyone has any pics post them up. Thanks.*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup homies!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

my 85


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Seeing this in az Fuckin bad ass


61neb said:


>


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

oldskoolray said:


> im selling my 67 elco it has a 350 engine with a 400 trany it runs really good very reliable.I has hydro's 2 pumps 3 batteries.body is good not a rust bucket.have almost everything for it except the hood lip molding also needs interior and other cosmetics.still has the cali black plates.


Thing is perfect! Love the Corvair caps.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

BrownAzt3ka said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


>


very nice


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


>


dam thats nice


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

58 elco at the sema show 1 of a kind


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

I SPY ON U said:


>


how much are the arms extended


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

singlegate said:


> my 85
> View attachment 385073


fucker lokks good!! chorme on hit:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

61neb said:


>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Just finished up the bamboo floor on the Wifes El Camino hopefully goes for paint tomorrow then reinstall the hydraulics during the week


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT (Jan 6, 2011)

81 floor shifter and bucket seats all og


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c19/campbell_1964/IMAG0959.jpg


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

*T T T!
*


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Windex said:


> *T T T!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Pjay said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*








Nice pic *:nicoderm:http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...age 616&txt=&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13226893243593


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

my Elco under construction still


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Still have this up for grabs.


Wedo 505 said:


> 1960 El Camino for sale. All chrome and moldings in the trunk. Already has an air bag system installed. Bought it for my son and now he doesnt want it. Too many projects so will sacrifice this one. If interested hit me up. It is located in Albuquerque New Mexico.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

out with the old




























final ride


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

wud the hell u do withe the black elco ¿?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

junked it. someone was pose to buy the body, but kept bullshiting.. the new elco was tagged by the city at my friends house so i needed to move it asap..old body was taking up space.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

*My Homie Jeff's ElCo
*


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

sic713 said:


> junked it. someone was pose to buy the body, but kept bullshiting.. the new elco was tagged by the city at my friends house so i needed to move it asap..old body was taking up space.


sad end for the blackone, but sometimes sapce is a problem


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

619lowrider said:


> sad end for the blackone, but sometimes sapce is a problem


well it was wrecked... drunk driver smashed..


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

ELCOZILLA COMING OUT SOON!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fresh!


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


sic713 said:


>


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

BIGGATO799 said:


> :thumbsup:


that type of paterns ova tons of flake are very sick, new elco is coming out very clean


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

show-bound said:


>


  :thumbsup:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

My 84


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

keola808 said:


>


sick  you always get the good angles on rides :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

*sup homies... this is my 79 just bought it a few days ago thought i should post it*








:biggrin:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

gzking said:


>


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

*T.T.T FOR THEM ELCO RIDERS..*


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

'78 i just picked up. original cond. apart from repaint (was tan) and what llooks like front seat recover at some point
cali truck never used for work. 350 4 barrel/auto. now resides downunder


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

impala_street_scraper said:


> '78 i just picked up. original cond. apart from repaint (was tan) and what llooks like front seat recover at some point
> cali truck never used for work. 350 4 barrel/auto. now resides downunder


 very clean big dawg


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


da perfect car and da perfect gurl


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

619lowrider said:


> da perfect car and da perfect gurl


:h5:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

spikekid999 said:


>


luv the mercury grille on that 59 ,  but the pink one is the shit of the shit  :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

spikekid999 said:


>


sick ass phantom grill on the shaved up silver one


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

bafinokc said:


> ttt


:h5:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the elcos


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

*O.T.T.*


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad I didn't sell my elco


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

81cutty said:


>


That's bad ass!!


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the car when I first started it.









DSC00431.JPG (125.1 KB) 







DSC00427.JPG (124.4 KB) 







100_9596.jpg (220.6 KB) 







100_9603.jpg (290.6 KB)







DSC01205.jpg (227.9 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

DSC01196.jpg (143.5 KB) 








DSC01207.jpg (194.1 KB) 








DSC01214.jpg (481.0 KB) 








100_9855.jpg (261.9 KB) 








100_9859.jpg (406.8 KB) 








100_9864.jpg (328.7 KB)


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

KEEPING IT REAL'''ELCO'S RULE;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I need rear bumper mounts for a 79 elco. Will any g-body mount work? someone help me out here...


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ZachLovely said:


> I need rear bumper mounts for a 79 elco. Will any g-body mount work? someone help me out here...


may be but malibus are the same


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Got a pair today, thanx!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Any new elcos


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> LET ME KNO WAT U GUYS THINK????


That looks clean!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

pitt fan said:


> :wave:


What up ISH


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

228.JPG (126.9 KB) 







100_3112.jpg (322.7 KB) 







100_7936.jpg (237.5 KB) 







100_8107.jpg (326.2 KB)







100_9862.jpg (290.0 KB)


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Like that bed cover!  been looking for one for a while now


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> Like that bed cover!  been looking for one for a while now


I found that cover in a back yard, I gave the lady 40 bucks for it.and the brackets only cost me 20.
I got lucky.:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

sic713 said:


>


 shitz bad azz bro cant wait till you done............love the rear end...and it lays frame wooooo hooooo!!!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

sic713 said:


>


Damn!!!! That Fucker lays on the frame Nice!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


kingoflacz said:


> shitz bad azz bro cant wait till you done............love the rear end...and it lays frame wooooo hooooo!!!!


X2


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


> What up ISH


What up big dawg . Anything new on you're EL CO ?


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

sic713 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

BIGGATO799 said:


>


That's bad asssssss!!!!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice El Camino's.:thumbsup: All Looking Good. I Got a 69 El Camino My Self.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice El Camino's.:thumbsup: All Looking Good. I Got a 69 El Camino My Self.


Post Pics


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


Any more pictures


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> Any more pictures


Go back a few pages.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

♠NEFF-U♠;7248825 said:


> :biggrin:


 Chick has a nice ass!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn I haven't been in here for a while hows it going fellas


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Wedo 505 said:


> Still have this up for grabs.


I'm interested.How Much?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Where is this Run Held?


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the elcos


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where is this Run Held?


As far as I know there is a Elco run in LA & a Elco run in Vegas every year


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> As far as I know there is a Elco run in LA & a Elco run in Vegas every year


Ok Thanks.Hope they announce it when the time comes.


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

BASH3R said:


> is this elco from or was from majestics??


Yes it was SD Majestics the original owner and builder of the car Ralph Lutes


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

bundi62 said:


>


Forbidden Pleasure...


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

bundi62 said:


> Forbidden Pleasure...


Og Triple Og


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know were I can get a bed cover? the slim ones not the one that covers the bed moldings or has one for sale thanks


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Flex Dogg said:


> Looking for a bed cover like this anyone got one for sale or know were I can get one will appreciate the help thanks


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

TX-Klique said:


> Flex Dogg said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a bed cover like this anyone got one for sale or know were I can get one will appreciate the help thanks
> ...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Its been a while since I posted in here. Ive been keeping busy with my elco. I plan on doing a full phantom grill and custom dash etc.... 





















*Color matched bed liner

*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Its been a while since I posted in here. Ive been keeping busy with my elco. I plan on doing a full phantom grill and custom dash etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> Flex Dogg said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a bed cover like this anyone got one for sale or know were I can get one will appreciate the help thanks
> ...


----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Wow



THATS RARE ELCAMINO PARTS IN RIVERSIDE AND INGLEWOOD RUN BY FAMILIA HERNANDEZ. THEY GOT ALL YOUR ELCO NEEDS Y MAS.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Post Pics


I Will Post more when I get better pics.Hope you Like.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Will Post more when I get better pics.Hope you Like.
> View attachment 431602


Bad ass!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Its been a while since I posted in here. Ive been keeping busy with my elco. I plan on doing a full phantom grill and custom dash etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass homie... love that look. Just got those same bumpers done on my elco too.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Bad ass!


Thanks Bro...


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

OGDinoe1 said:


> Looking good homie!!:thumbsup:





83_elco said:


> Bad ass homie... love that look. Just got those same bumpers done on my elco too.



Thanks its getting there. I get different opinions about the bumpers but thats how I wanted mine.


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

looking good adrian:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Wow


I need one of those header panels


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Will Post more when I get better pics.Hope you Like.
> View attachment 431602


Love it, nice color goes good with the car.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Pjay said:


> I need one of those header panels


I told you I have a complete car I'll let go for cheep. Hit me up.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

sanjo_66 said:


> Love it, nice color goes good with the car.:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro.Glad you Like it.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

KARACHISFINEST said:


> TX-Klique said:
> 
> 
> > HOMES TRY "GAYLORD LIDS", THEY GOT A GOOD FIT AND CHROMES LINES BUT BE WARNED ALTHOUGH THE PRODUCT IS GOOD, THEY ARE A BUNCH OF WANKSTERS, I HAD REAL PROBLEMS WITH THEM CUZ I PAID TO HAVE THE ELECTRIC OPENINGS OPTION AND THEY DIDNT INSTALL IT JUST SENT ME A PACK WITH THE HARDWARE WHEN I CONTACTED THEM. THEY WOULD NOT PAY FOR THE LABOUR COSTS I PAID EXTRA TO DO THE JOB I PAID THEM TO DO, PINCHE ******* LIDS.
> ...


----------



## T. Lucca (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

T. Lucca said:


> View attachment 432822
> 
> View attachment 432828


:thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Wow





KARACHISFINEST said:


> THATS RARE ELCAMINO PARTS IN RIVERSIDE AND INGLEWOOD RUN BY FAMILIA HERNANDEZ. THEY GOT ALL YOUR ELCO NEEDS Y MAS.


:yes: THEY HV EVERYTHING!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

FIRME80 said:


> :nicoderm:


Yes.....That is A FIRME 80.Looking Good.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

FIRME80 said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

FIRME80 said:


>


Got more interior pics


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics.Bro


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> Flex Dogg said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a bed cover like this anyone got one for sale or know were I can get one will appreciate the help thanks
> ...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the help bro


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Bad ass!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

My Homie Nacho's 67 El Camino.383 Stroker,420 Hp.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> My Homie Nacho's 67 El Camino.383 Stroker,420 Hp.
> View attachment 436457
> View attachment 436460
> View attachment 436461


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

sean_2009 said:


>


What are these rims 15X7 or 15X8 ??


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


Bad ass right there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> Bad ass right there!!!:thumbsup:


thank you


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

for all the elco owners: what sterio system set ups do you put in them? theres not much room for speakers except for the subs in the back and 2 speakers in the dash...


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

hey homie this is what it was done on mine and plus a custom made lower door panel 6" speaker also you can buy them on *ebay *


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

chilango1964 said:


> hey homie this is what it was done on mine and plus a custom made lower door panel 6" speaker also you can buy them on *ebay *



i like how the 6x9's are flush in the back there...no custom work is done to do that huh? thanks but im not looking to do any fancy custom door panels...wanna keep it as OG looking as possible but have bad ass sounds


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


> for all the elco owners: what sterio system set ups do you put in them? theres not much room for speakers except for the subs in the back and 2 speakers in the dash...


when i had my 82...i got a under rear seat box for a 90s-2000 chevy truck...the one the speakers (10s)face down...i slid in compartment behind seat and it fit perfect


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> when i had my 82...i got a under rear seat box for a 90s-2000 chevy truck...the one the speakers (10s)face down...i slid in compartment behind seat and it fit perfect


yea i got my 10" sub boxes fitting fine behind the seat in the compartment...i was just trying to get ideas on where i should put speakers...i think ima go with a 6x9 on both corners behind the seats like in the picture that guy posted of his and of course the 2 speakers in the dash and that should be good...now just tryna figure out whats the best sounding/quality brands of equiptment (deck, speakers, subs, amps) :dunno:...i like to hear the vocals super good and along with real nice bass


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> for all the elco owners: what sterio system set ups do you put in them? theres not much room for speakers except for the subs in the back and 2 speakers in the dash...


Heres How I did Mine.If you Go to the TRAFFIC Show.You can get a better Look.I will be there.Hope You Like.


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Heres How I did Mine.If you Go to the TRAFFIC Show.You can get a better Look.I will be there.Hope You Like.
> View attachment 437966
> View attachment 437967


THATS NICE


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats nice


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

tra1414 said:


> Nice!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks.Glad you like it.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TEMPER909IE said:


> THATS NICE


Thanks Bro Glad you like it.It's Plain and Simple.You going to the TRAFFIC Show?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thats nice


Thanks..


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Bro Glad you like it.It's Plain and Simple.You going to the TRAFFIC Show?


Yea I should be, not in the elco though, if anything ill be rolling up in a cutlass


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

Does anybody no how to post a pic from an iPhone


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> What are these rims 15X7 or 15X8 ??


 the wheels are 14x7 rev. mcleans straight lace wrap up with p245- 50 b.f goodrich t-a ,s :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

my 83 elco


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

MR.50 said:


> my 83 elco


:thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> Thanks for the help bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


luv this pic right click 4sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

MR.50 said:


> my 83 elco


nice, i got an 83 too :thumbsup: 



~SHOTTY~ said:


>


badass pic, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice Elco right there


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ELCO GUY (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

elco 10" subs boxes for sale...pick up only

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/2872820063.html


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:shh::shh:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


what's up al. Should of gone to Carl Casper we could of nosed up again


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Vert elco. :/


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pjay said:


> what's up al. Should of gone to Carl Casper we could of nosed up again


Yeah but who was gonna hit his car? Lol im messing with u al. Wouldve been good. I made it out there.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ELCO GUY said:


> View attachment 443141


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

This fucker is dope one of my favorites!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pjay said:


> what's up al. Should of gone to Carl Casper we could of nosed up again


U NO WHAT HAPPENED LAST TIME :facepalm:WE NOISED UP IN VEGAS RIGHT;;;


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbsup::worship:


Fleetwood Rider said:


>


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MARTINEZ79 (Sep 14, 2011)

*BAD ASS!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool vids


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Angel82 (Sep 10, 2010)

Interesting Car Show for El Caminos


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19417695/Belton 2012 v2 .jpg


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

DIPN714 said:


> U NO WHAT HAPPENED LAST TIME :facepalm:WE NOISED UP IN VEGAS RIGHT;;;


ya but that's y we needed to nose up


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

TTMFT FOR THEM ELCO RIDAZ!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

Ok let see if anyone knows this I've been looking for metal wheel wells for my 79 el camino because the stock ones are plastic and I'm wanting to get chrome ones so does anyone know if there are any metal one from anothere car that are interchangeable ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pjay said:


> ya but that's y we needed to nose up


Oh oh. So when is this gonna happen?


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:420: :thumbsup:* TTT*


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

?????? anybody


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

big sleeps said:


> ?????? anybody


 i heard grand prie are metal and they fit just dont know what year........


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

_*
MY 81 ELCO*_


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

my 1985 elco


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:Thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

~ElcoRider~ said:


> i heard grand prie are metal and they fit just dont know what year........


:yes: I think they are from early 80's Grand Prix, 81-82. Some Grand Prix's even came with a metal glove box door, I almost got one from the junkyard to chrome out.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

SoCalLife said:


> :yes: I think they are from early 80's Grand Prix, 81-82. Some Grand Prix's even came with a metal glove box door, I almost got one from the junkyard to chrome out.


----------



## LSTNAMPA (Oct 10, 2011)

big sleeps said:


> Ok let see if anyone knows this I've been looking for metal wheel wells for my 79 el camino because the stock ones are plastic and I'm wanting to get chrome ones so does anyone know if there are any metal one from anothere car that are interchangeable ?


pages 31-32 of this forum has more info on what your wanting to do


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

my 87 gmc caballero


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

You dont see alot of GMC's


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt for the elco riders


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Windex said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## MARTINEZ79 (Sep 14, 2011)

*MY FIRST TRUCK, 1965 EL CAMINO. ALL OG EXCEPT THE MOTOR AND L.A 100 SPOKE WIRES & HYDRUALICS, F,B,S2S. I HAVE TO DIG UP PICS OF IT WHEN IT WAS LOWRIDING!






*


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## opalocka creepin (Apr 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> my 1985 elco


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

My 84


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here's a few recent pics of my Elco*


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few recent pics of my Elco*



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few recent pics of my Elco*


looks nice homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :thumbsup:





~ElcoRider~ said:


> looks nice homie...:thumbsup:


*Thanx My Elco Bros. :thumbsup:*


----------



## ELI_OC_714 (Mar 8, 2012)

This is my current El Camino:

































my last el camino sold thanks to layitlow:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

Badass elcos homies......:thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few recent pics of my Elco*


lookin bad asss


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

ELI_OC_714 said:


> This is my current El Camino:


clean elco  OC needs more elcos !


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> my 1985 elco


BIG AL SAID IT;;WHAT IT DO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

83_elco said:


> Badass elcos homies......:thumbsup:





Windex said:


> lookin bad asss


*Thanx homies:biggrin:*


----------



## deerhunter (Mar 13, 2010)

Nowhere near the level of some of these el caminos, but here's mine: 
Before I lowered it








After
















My El Camino and TBSS








New paint, interior, bags and motor in the works. Thinking about painting her a pearl white with these wheels:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks good homie that's how we all start. Keep it going.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL SAID IT;;WHAT IT DO


Get out this thread with that surf board , lol I bet I can take to with my single pump 8 batteries no weight LMAO but foreal AL you should make it look like an elco again homie KEEP UP THO , I'll hopefully have my car at the next hop in the 818 pulling my 350 out and putting a V6 will post pics later


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

View attachment 456880
View attachment 456881
View attachment 456882
View attachment 456883


Me and the homie out here in the 818 mine is the blue one 3 pumps 8 batteries and my homies is a 2 pump 8 battery setup


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> View attachment 456880
> View attachment 456881
> View attachment 456882
> View attachment 456883
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## VALEX (Jan 21, 2009)

NICE ELCO'S *TTT*


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Laid


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*SHOP TRUCK:yes:*


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few recent pics of my Elco*


. Looking good brutha :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELI_OC_714 (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad Ass Shop Truck.....


----------



## Helena85 (Apr 24, 2012)

I started a topic without pics.I'll get some :uh:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_* KLIQUE LV.

























KLIQUE SD







































*_


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

My new daily I just picked up


----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

Were or how did u get ur rear bumper like that ogdino


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> Laid


Got any interior pics? Is the interior still gray with a blue dash? Just curious. uffin:


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

SoCalLife said:


> Got any interior pics? Is the interior still gray with a blue dash? Just curious. uffin:


What up bro. Its just a lil different nothing to crazy though


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT


MI CAMINO '85 said:


> View attachment 456880
> View attachment 456881
> View attachment 456882
> View attachment 456883
> ...


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Another pic of my daily


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Dino is that the one you use to have or did you build a new one all together


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Get out this thread with that surf board , lol I bet I can take to with my single pump 8 batteries no weight LMAO but foreal AL you should make it look like an elco again homie KEEP UP THO , I'll hopefully have my car at the next hop in the 818 pulling my 350 out and putting a V6 will post pics later


HEY IT IS WHAT IT IS;;BUT ITS WORKING


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> What up bro. Its just a lil different nothing to crazy though


:thumbsup: Glad to see the dash finally got done to match the rest of the interior, looks good!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good brah


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

T:nicoderm:T:nicoderm:T:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> What up bro. Its just a lil different nothing to crazy though


Nice...Interior Looks Good.


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks homies.


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

pitt fan said:


> . Looking good brutha :thumbsup:


Thanx Ish:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN (Jul 19, 2011)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


CLEAN!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


 bad ass pic


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN said:


> CLEAN!!





Windex said:


> bad ass pic


Thanx Homies!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats a nice frame


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


>


Saw this on Channel 11 News last night.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

.:Vato Loco:. said:


> View attachment 473834
> View attachment 473833
> View attachment 473833


Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Saw this on Channel 11 News last night.


x2 that was a bad ass segment on crenshaw


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YES SIR


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


Bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## CARTUNEZ (Nov 22, 2011)

my elco outta 559 Fresno cali


















getting my batteries charged for tonight


----------



## CARTUNEZ (Nov 22, 2011)

I dont know why it put that last pic im not in that car club no more


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Windex said:


> x2 that was a bad ass segment on crenshaw


http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/inv...rt-1-a-fox-11-investigative-report-2012-05-11


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT HOMIES.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:guns:calling out all elco,s;;;BIG AL SAID IT
EVEN U PJAY


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

mine with wwalls. no more bf goodrich baloon tyres


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few recent pics of my Elco*


BAD ASS ELCO HOMIE.... congrats on your first place at santa barbara nite life car show....:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

i miss my elco


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

~SHOTTY~ said:


> Bad ass! :thumbsup:


Thanx Bro.



83_elco said:


> BAD ASS ELCO HOMIE.... congrats on your first place at santa barbara nite life car show....:thumbsup:


Thank You homie,your ElCo is bad ass too. That green is sick with it!!!!!!!Congrats on your win too,It was cool meeting you. :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt cor the elcos


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

facebook page for el camino owners. post pics up 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ElCaholics/356255431109012


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


> Thanx Bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You homie,your ElCo is bad ass too. That green is sick with it!!!!!!!Congrats on your win too,It was cool meeting you. :thumbsup:



:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

my elcamino


----------



## traditionals (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

JESUS H. CHRIST said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

fullsize67 said:


> JESUS H. CHRIST said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

my homies car


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/340958-1982-el-camino-primetime-up-trade.html


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

TTT...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

tinydogg said:


>


:shocked: Dang! Look who showed up!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

shit, i jus got my password reset after buggin for a year...lol:thumbsup:


SoCalLife said:


> :shocked: Dang! Look who showed up!


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

87-88 Chevy Monte Carlo SS. true post rear end. complete in our post lady tnt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

OUR PEEPS for over 10 years if you in need he ships all over the world . hit him up


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

My Wife's and my El Camino's hers is the Orange and ine is the Blue . I just picked up the blue one . I'm going to be going through it and cleaning up the Electrical system


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

_*GOT SOME 79-85 EL CAMINO BED TRIMS FOR SALE PM ME FOR PICS. LOCALS ONLY (HOUSTON)*_


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

my elco lifted finally


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

FOR SALE $4500.00


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

My elco... still not done.... but its close!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Elkos Looking Good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

heartofthacity said:


>


Would You Happen To Have The Number For This One? If You Do PM Me Please.Thanks...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

big ups for the elco's TTT


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> :guns:calling out all elco,s;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> EVEN U PJAY


LOL


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chilango1964 said:


>


Looking Good...:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

gzking said:


> TTT
> View attachment 522112


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 537359


:wow::thumbsup: CLEAN.......


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT... :nicoderm:


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

chilango1964 said:


>


I've seen this car in person, and it's really clean and looks great


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Would You Happen To Have The Number For This One? If You Do PM Me Please.Thanks...


Fuckin beautiful aint it. That stance is so spot on that makes you wonder if it even needs hydros...yeah right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

been away a lil but its coming one day..
on another level and im just getting started


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

*asking 3500 come get it*


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get one of those hard bed covers for my elco ....and do they fit water tight


----------



## 87LuxurySportElco (May 14, 2012)

My current project. Still needs ALOT of work.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

87LuxurySportElco said:


> My current project. Still needs ALOT of work.


nice


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Goin to get my frame next week so I can start my build on my 83


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slammer (Aug 28, 2005)

Bagged this one today


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice 59


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

1 piece tonnuae cover "gaylord" with hardware for sale will send pics or post,located in north san diego...600 or best


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


THIS IS ONE BAD MOTHER FUCKER I CLEANED IT A CUPPLE OF TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

anybody know if u can run bumper guards (front/rear) on bumpers WITHOUT the rubber impact strips? never seen them on elcos w/o the rubber. Seems like there might be a small gap in between the bumper and bumper guard... but just wanted to find out.


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Bajito OG said:


>


damn thats nice what year is that?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Still love the elcos


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

painted for the most part. just gotta throw the bumper fillers back on


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Bajito OG said:


>


Nice 64!!! Got a front shot?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## rubenlow59 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

rubenlow59 said:


>


Beautiful ride :thumbsup:


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

i like them caddy lights frenched into bumper


OGDinoe1 said:


>


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

NFL1 said:


> i like them caddy lights frenched into bumper


*Thanx Homie! *


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

i gotta question i gotta coil over 2 pump 4 batt lay n play set up, the cylinders move quite a bit, how would you guys cover the set up for when it rains? i think there 16" rams so they stick up maybe a inch if that from the bed...


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike&Tyson said:


> i gotta question i gotta coil over 2 pump 4 batt lay n play set up, the cylinders move quite a bit, how would you guys cover the set up for when it rains? i think there 16" rams so they stick up maybe a inch if that from the bed...


Smaller cylinders :twak:


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

it was bought that way not by choice just wanted to see if any of yall had some ideas even custom ones :dunno:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike&Tyson said:


> it was bought that way not by choice just wanted to see if any of yall had some ideas even custom ones :dunno:


I have a Tonneau cover on mine . keeps everything covered .


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

*1978 el camino*

heres my work in progress.78 elco with new bumpers and grill,seat was just redone in tan ultra leather with brown piping,new dash cover,has new 350 engine,3 pump blvd set up 6 batts.new 14" supremes with new 5.20's and time for some new paint and patterns..


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

That seems hella sweet, but pics are effin small so it could be a ranchero considering how bad my sight is 

Bajito man, your yella Elky is bad as nails.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


Is this a 65?? :nicoderm:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Is this a 65?? :nicoderm:


:no: 66


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rubenlow59 said:


>


Really Nice...:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Can One Of You el camino Experts Help Me?:thumbsup: I was wondering Why Do My 14X7 Tru Spokes Stick Out To Much In The Back? Do I have To Go With 14x6? The Spacers I have are 1/2 Inch Front and Back.The Wheel Looks Good In The Front But I dont Like How It Looks In Back.Thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can One Of You el camino Experts Help Me?:thumbsup: I was wondering Why Do My 14X7 Tru Spokes Stick Out To Much In The Back? Do I have To Go With 14x6? The Spacers I have are 1/2 Inch Front and Back.The Wheel Looks Good In The Front But I dont Like How It Looks In Back.Thanks


Are you running the spacers now and if so why? Post a pic if you can


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I dont have the wheels on.I didnt like how it looked so I left them off.I was told the spacers had to be put on or the wheels would be unsafe.They are Original 45 spoke.That they would be wobbly without them.


----------



## elcomateo (Sep 8, 2012)

My 79. These are the before pics. She's under the knife right now.


----------



## elcomateo (Sep 8, 2012)

Damn!!! Thats clean!!


rubenlow59 said:


>


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Are you running the spacers now and if so why? Post a pic if you can


Got Them On Went With A Thinner Spacer.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Got Them On Went With A Thinner Spacer.
> View attachment 580588
> View attachment 580589


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


> :no: 66


Preciate it!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

scrape'n-by said:


> heres my work in progress.78 elco with new bumpers and grill,seat was just redone in tan ultra leather with brown piping,new dash cover,has new 350 engine,3 pump blvd set up 6 batts.new 14" supremes with new 5.20's and time for some new paint and patterns..


hey homie where did you get your head light covers?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Nice Elco 4Sure
*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Nice Elco 4Sure
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

Do u guys ever roll in the rain TTT


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

The Wife and My El Caminos. Hers is an 86 (Orange) and mine is the 84 (Blue).


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *Nice Elco 4Sure
> *


X2 Love that color!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice el caminos


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ELI_OC_714 (Mar 8, 2012)

its time to sell my El Camino (time for a new Ride)

I appreciate any bids from the homies....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LOWR...649&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&forcev4exp=true


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I dont have the wheels on.I didnt like how it looked so I left them off.I was told the spacers had to be put on or the wheels would be unsafe.They are Original 45 spoke.That they would be wobbly without them.


yep put them spacers back on


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Got Them On Went With A Thinner Spacer.
> View attachment 580588
> View attachment 580589


lookin good


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

oneofakind said:


>


fukin bad ass


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

4DA818


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

how did you keep the front bumper from sucking in on the sides???? Did you add extra shims are extend the the bumper mounts in the front


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

87LuxurySportElco said:


> My current project. Still needs ALOT of work.


 How did you stop the front bumper front sucking in on the sides?? Did you add extra shims or extend the front bumper mounts???


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Lovin all the pics


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> View attachment 593100
> 4DA818


THATS WRITE BIG 818:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

*THEY ARE BRAND NEW taken out of box and Chromed!*
Better pictures of actual drums for sale.

One has manufacturing surface flaws (see photos below), I tried to correct as best I could without compromising balance or integrity of drum. Still looks good. 
 
PM me any questions. READY TO SHIP!!! PAYPAL READY!
Call/Text Carlos: 619-251-9089
Email: [email protected]​


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

any1 got pics on there rear setup, tryn to get ideas :boink:


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Does a euro clip off a cutty directly bolt on to an el co any
mods needed


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Raidernation94 said:


> Does a euro clip off a cutty directly bolt on to an el co any
> mods needed


Ive seen one with cutty front end on it but in my opinion :barf:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> Ive seen one with cutty front end on it but in my opinion :barf:


 :yes: :barf:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

If anyone is looking for 60 tailgate in nor cal hit me up...think its to heavy to ship


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


> If anyone is looking for 60 tailgate in nor cal hit me up...think its to heavy to ship


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

925rider said:


>


..


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

looks coo :dunno:


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

will rain "hurt" the hydraulics at all? ive never driven mine in the rain, but i live in a place where one minute itll be sunny and the next itll be raining...


----------



## 4evrlo (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Mike&Tyson said:


> will rain "hurt" the hydraulics at all? ive never driven mine in the rain, but i live in a place where one minute itll be sunny and the next itll be raining...


Wont hurt them but you have to drive even safer cuz suspension, tires and steering is altered


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike&Tyson said:


> will rain "hurt" the hydraulics at all? ive never driven mine in the rain, but i live in a place where one minute itll be sunny and the next itll be raining...


Why would you even want to drive you shit in the rain..... :dunno: and if weather changes that often then run a tanoe cover


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> Why would you even want to drive you shit in the rain..... :dunno: and if weather changes that often then run a tanoe cover


Just bought a custom tonneau  post pics later this week when it's installed


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike&Tyson said:


> Just bought a custom tonneau  post pics later this week when it's installed


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Mike&Tyson said:


> Just bought a custom tonneau  post pics later this week when it's installed


 where u get it n watts the ticket for 1


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> where u get it n watts the ticket for 1


I got it at a local custom car shop and it cost me 1000 same color as the top of my elco and there's 3 bows so water won't sit on top one bow right over the rams


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

Looked everywhere for one that would clear my rams couldn't find one


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

*GROUPE CAR CLUB*

New to the trend..how's everybody doing.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

COMFORT ZONE said:


> New to the trend..how's everybody doing.


Looking good!.......GROUPE!


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

keep the pics coming uffin:






my new cover...phantom top style material


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike&Tyson said:


> keep the pics coming uffin:
> View attachment 607514
> my new cover...phantom top style material


:thumbsup: post more of the whole whip homie


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 607866


Is this elco from hemmet ?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT ALL EL CO


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> lookin good


Thanks Bro


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

My 69 on Original True Spokes.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 608445
> View attachment 608446
> View attachment 608447
> My 69 on Original True Spokes.


FUCK YEAH.......


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

*CZ*

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

king of all da elco
BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

That's not an elco lol that a u. F. Co


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

COMFORT ZONE said:


> ttt


On a scale of 1-10 on that interior I rate it a 12.6, so nice! The lap belts are what do it for me
Pics of mine comin soon


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

COMFORT ZONE said:


> New to the trend..how's everybody doing.


this is my first post in almost 2 yrs. ive missed so much. this is a beauty. i just saw one almost identical from japan. super clean ride, man.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Mike&Tyson said:


> keep the pics coming uffin:
> View attachment 607514
> my new cover...phantom top style material


 this isn the 1 with bowties rght/////// how much for 1 like dat


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> this isn the 1 with bowties rght/////// how much for 1 like dat


Mine was a g with 3 bows so it would clear everything


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:facepalm:


DIPN714 said:


> king of all da elco
> BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT 2 ALL EL CO :rimshot:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

munozfamily said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks bro. hop all is good at the KC.


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

*GROUPE SO.CAL*

My first elco let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^^^^ Saw this one at the L.A. SuperShow. Very cleanly done. Picks don't do it justice.


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 608445
> View attachment 608446
> View attachment 608447
> My 69 on Original True Spokes.


That looks Bad Ass Homie!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

67 Rider said:


> That looks Bad Ass Homie!!


Thanks Bro...


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw this video of this blacked out murdered el camino a long time ago on here (it was a short YouTube video) I can't find it anywhere does someone have a picture or video of it, everything was black on it...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Was it sic713 old whip?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 608445
> View attachment 608446
> View attachment 608447
> My 69 on Original True Spokes.


fkn badass!!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

COMFORT ZONE said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Was it sic713 old whip?


I have no idea it's what made me want a el camino for so long though! I'd like to see it again now that I actually have one


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

RdnLow63 said:


> fkn badass!!!


Thanks Bro.I Appreciate The Compliment.:nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 608445
> View attachment 608446
> View attachment 608447
> My 69 on Original True Spokes.


that's nice


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=359727874141775" width="568" height="320" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

The white on my car was just not cutting it, Here`s the new look, almost done.








013.jpg (170.5 KB)







014.jpg (205.6 KB)	







021.jpg (197.7 KB)	







026.jpg (187.4 KB)	







039.jpg (182.0 KB)	







044.jpg (284.6 KB)


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> that's nice


Thanks Bro.So Is Yours..


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


Looking Good Shotty...:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Can Any Of You el camino Brothers Tell Me What Kinda Bed Cover This Is? And Where Can I Find It? Thanks.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can Any Of You el camino Brothers Tell Me What Kinda Bed Cover This Is? And Where Can I Find It? Thanks.
> View attachment 616372


 looks home made 2 me.. myself i thnk imma do plexi glass, havn seen 1 like that yet watcha thnk?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

cwb4eva said:


> looks home made 2 me.. myself i thnk imma do plexi glass, havn seen 1 like that yet watcha thnk?


That Would Be Cool.Just Make Sure It dont get all Scratched up.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

making big changes too mine as soon as it warms up TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Can Any Of You el camino Brothers Tell Me What Kinda Bed Cover This Is? And Where Can I Find It? Thanks.
> View attachment 616372


Anyone?


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

*GROUPE CAR CLUB SOCAL CHAPTER*

TTT


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks custom made...looks like they made it out of plywood and wraped in vinyle. I agree it looks nice.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


COMFORT ZONE said:


> TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

COMFORT ZONE said:


> Looks custom made...looks like they made it out of plywood and wraped in vinyle. I agree it looks nice.


Thanks Bro..Your Rides Looking Real Good.Saw it at The New Years Eve Picnic.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## COMFORT ZONE (Aug 31, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Bro..Your Rides Looking Real Good.Saw it at The New Years Eve Picnic.


 Thank you...much


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

DSC03501.jpg (286.6 KB) 








505.jpg (289.3 KB) 








530.jpg (176.7 KB) 








564.jpg (272.6 KB) 








516.jpg (247.3 KB)


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt:inout:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT. sick rides everyone! New to the forum!! Names Andrew. Just bought an 85 off a guy on this form 
(mike&tyson). Will post pictures soon!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

COMFORT ZONE said:


> My first elco let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a few shots of my car. Super stoked got huge plans for it. 
Will take some professional shots in the near future once the weather clears up


----------



## totalenvy78mc (Jun 16, 2011)

*Elco for sale*

Got this 1979 Elco for sale, 3000.00 with new rims or 1700.00 without rims.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

gr_1 said:


> View attachment 622055
> View attachment 622057
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good.Welcome To The Thread..:thumbsup:


----------



## marcho74 (Mar 10, 2013)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


Clean ElCo


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey just a quick question so what other hoods fit a 1979 el Camino? Jw cuz mine was pretty rusty thanks!


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Looks Good.Welcome To The Thread..:thumbsup:



Thanks homie!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

gr_1 said:


> View attachment 622055
> View attachment 622057
> 
> 
> ...


nice el camino :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


>


WOW


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

marcho74 said:


> Clean ElCo


NICE RIDER


----------



## them st hopper (Jun 21, 2012)

~SHOTTY~ said:


>


NICE RIDER


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

munozfamily said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

BIG BOPPER said:


> nice el camino :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

gr_1 said:


> Thanks bro!


:thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Where's good online sources to get some chrome under garmets for my 85


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

One we did along time ago.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALALIFESTYLE (Oct 24, 2008)

I GOT ALL MOLDINGS FOR A 84 GMC CABALLERO EXCEPT THE WINDSHIELD AND REAR WINDOW MOLDINGS IF INTERESTED GET AT ME I CAN TEXT PICS


----------



## IMPALALIFESTYLE (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

IMPALALIFESTYLE said:


> I GOT ALL MOLDINGS FOR A 84 GMC CABALLERO EXCEPT THE WINDSHIELD AND REAR WINDOW MOLDINGS IF INTERESTED GET AT ME I CAN TEXT PICS


How's the condition?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

my dad's 81 gmc caballero from this 

 

to this still need a bezel and the light lense but looks better


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## marcho74 (Mar 10, 2013)

TTT


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

whats up elco peeps... nice rides in here... heres a sneak peak at mines... shell b bak out soon


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 634396
> whats up elco peeps... nice rides in here... heres a sneak peak at mines... shell b bak out soon


How Long Ago Did You Have it Out? Than Stopped Driving It.


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

She was out about 4 or 5 yrs ago. Its been awhile. She was my boys. Sense she was just sittn there we made a deal and now shes mines. She needs alot of wrk but shell be out this year for sure. Nothing wrong with an oldie but goodie. You feel me


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 634396
> whats up elco peeps... nice rides in here... heres a sneak peak at mines... shell b bak out soon


What year? I got a soft spot for these body styles. My first ride was a 72


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

You got it homie... its a 72 elco... ill post more pics when shes pretty again... lol...


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LiNo S said:


> You got it homie... its a 72 elco... ill post more pics when shes pretty again... lol...


Heres My 69...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LiNo S said:


> You got it homie... its a 72 elco... ill post more pics when shes pretty again... lol...


Yeah Bro.Keep Us Posted..


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Heres My 69...
> View attachment 636387
> [/QUOTEnow thats nice... hopefully mine will drop sum jaws like yours one day bro...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LiNo S said:


> Richiecool69elka said:
> 
> 
> > Heres My 69...
> ...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

T.T.T. :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

chilango1964 said:


>


:bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

BACK IN THE DAY... WHEN SHE WAS ALL PUT 2GTHR...


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mesa lowrider supershow..


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE Lv and KLIQUE SD elcos


















The purple elco took 1st place in mild custom and the blue elco took 2nd place in mild custom at the mesa lowrider super show...


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

077.jpg (304.5 KB)







070 - Copy.jpg (297.5 KB)	







072.jpg (208.6 KB)	







254 - Copy.JPG (115.0 KB)	







275.JPG (114.5 KB)	







078.jpg (136.1 KB)


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

078.jpg (136.1 KB)







022 - Copy.jpg (135.8 KB)	







070.jpg (297.5 KB)	







073.jpg (241.8 KB)	







077.jpg (304.5 KB)	







254.JPG (115.0 KB)


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> Mesa lowrider supershow..


_*T.T.T. :nicoderm::thumbsup:*_


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## marcho74 (Mar 10, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


 man i love this elco. anybody know what year this is? i have a hard time telling by anything other than the headlights.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wats good fellas ?? Had a question how do u remove all the weather striping in the doors along with the chrome drip edge?? Thanks!!!


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Heres My 69...
> View attachment 636387


 Fuckin Bad Ass El Camino


----------



## 67 Rider (Dec 13, 2007)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 637889
> BACK IN THE DAY... WHEN SHE WAS ALL PUT 2GTHR...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

67 Rider said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

67 Rider said:


> Fuckin Bad Ass El Camino


Thanks Bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

Removed the Engine from my Wifes El Camino . Going to paint the full belly and frame , adding a full dress up kit to the engine and going to paint the engine compartment


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## impalalover64 (Mar 19, 2005)

anyone need taillights for 78-87?? I sold mine got 3 of em 30 bucks shipped and I will polish them. I'm moving and will hate to throw away I paid way more for them. I think 2 rights and a left. I'm a parts hoarder and you will never know when you need a set. I also have a climate control piece in good shape for 20.


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

*contact for Rob at RARE EL CAMINOS*













:thumbsup:


----------



## LoElco83SS (Feb 27, 2009)

Ill take em. U have a Paypal?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

munozfamily said:


>


Really Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Really Nice...:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

marcho74 said:


> man i love this elco. anybody know what year this is? i have a hard time telling by anything other than the headlights.






It's an 82...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## marcho74 (Mar 10, 2013)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> It's an 82...:thumbsup:


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Elco (Aug 4, 2006)

Any body have pic of elcos with safari tops


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: T.T.T.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is anyone parting out any el camino 80's ????


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 655787
> View attachment 655786


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:yes: Very nice


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

THAT YELLOW ELCAMINO IS CLEAN AS HELL SOME TIMES ONE COLOR PAINT JOBS LOOK NICER THEN GRAFFIX


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/340958-1982-el-camino-primetime-up-trade.html


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

convertable


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: TTT...


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT... :nicoderm:


----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## lafiera83 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

lafiera83 said:


> View attachment 676873


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

*....FOR TRADE OR SALE....








*


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

_*.T.T.T. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:*_


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

remember this one...


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

bigklilq said:


> remember this one...
> View attachment 686492


What are you doing with this ride now monkey?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Kandy mino was my fav elky of all time :thumbsup:


----------



## bigklilq (Oct 7, 2010)

it there waiting for the new facelift


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

runninlow said:


>


Daayuuummm


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Any mid 70s elcos done up out there


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

bigklilq said:


> it there waiting for the new facelift


 Can't wait to see it:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

bigklilq said:


> remember this one...
> View attachment 686492


:nicoderm: TTT...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

1964rag said:


>


Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cochino1 (Jul 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

COMING SOON


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Badass


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Badass


:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

groupebks said:


> View attachment 905146
> View attachment 905154
> View attachment 905170
> View attachment 905178
> View attachment 905194


looking good groupe:wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

munozfamily said:


> :thumbsup:


 oh ya


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

pillo 84 regal said:


> looking good groupe:wave:


 thanks ......


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

groupebks said:


> oh ya


 whats up!!!! we need kick it:drama:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

munozfamily said:


> whats up!!!! we need kick it:drama:


 ive been meaning to hit u up or go by I dont know your days off hit me up im off Saturday


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

under frame and body fully primer ready for paint


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

lower door panals


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*SWEET TAIL LIGHTS*:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

N I C E !!!! Blue DAYTONS would look good on there


nsane86 said:


> *SWEET TAIL LIGHTS*:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe317 (Jul 27, 2010)

chilango1964 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

my baby hit the road this weekend for the first time in 5 yrs. Felt good. Cant wait till she's 100% again...


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

What's up, starting the makeover on my elco. I'm going to be swapping the irocs for some Wire wheels soon.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

my new project


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 1010530
> my baby hit the road this weekend for the first time in 5 yrs. Felt good. Cant wait till she's 100% again...


Good To See You Got Her Going Again...:thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

munozfamily said:


> [/QU:thumbsup:OTE]


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a sneak peak at my ride. Just redoing the interior now. Turning out pretty good. I ended up not going with that tan colour. I will be doing a lighter tan the same colour as my dashboard.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is over 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

My 86 daily driver


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

gr_1 said:


> Here is a sneak peak at my ride. Just redoing the interior now. Turning out pretty good. I ended up not going with that tan colour. I will be doing a lighter tan the same colour as my dashboard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1066169


:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

2daywasagoodday 22's???


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

javib760 said:


> 2daywasagoodday 22's???


Looks like 20"


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Yes 22x10 OTD Dayton's 255/30/22


----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Interior is complete  Elco's coming along!!! Next on the list: Audio upgrades!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

gr_1 said:


> Interior is complete  Elco's coming along!!! Next on the list: Audio upgrades!!!
> 
> View attachment 1093257
> View attachment 1093265
> ...


Looks Good...:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


brn2ridelo said:


>


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

hi what headlights did you use on the el camino



Windex said:


>


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

87-90 Caprice, ur gonna have to trim up the headlight buckets for them to fit


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
78 El Camino Bumper
Call/text Carlos 619 251 9089 
PAYPAL ready, Shipping Available


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Will 83 Elcamino's fit caprice a-arms ?


----------



## 90045HOOD (Mar 23, 2014)

Windex said:


>


what bulbs you using?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Good To See You Got Her Going Again...:thumbsup:


 havent been on here for awhile. Thanks G. Got her going for a lil local show. But shes torn apart again. Lol. Life of a lowrider I guess


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

ELCO's TTMFT !!!


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Fresno Classics cc 25th anniversary car show. July 5... wanna see sum of my elco brothers there


----------



## LiNo S (Aug 5, 2011)

Check the show & events forum for better pic of the flyer...


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

My 81


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow that looks nice need to run those panels on the side with some rockers .


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

yea ^^^ hes right .. if they add all the rockers n panels .. that fleetco will look dope as fuck


----------



## joeyd956 (Jun 21, 2009)

yall got any more pics of it tho?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

joeyd956 said:


> yall got any more pics of it tho?


I just came across that pic on a G-Body Group page on Facebook (I think it was a Old 4Sale add)


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

For Sale! 
78 El Camino Bumper
Call/text Carlos 619 251 9089 
PAYPAL ready, Shipping Available


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

90045HOOD said:


> what bulbs you using?


H4's. 6k HIDs


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

LiNo S said:


> View attachment 1152730
> View attachment 1152738
> ELCO's TTMFT !!!


Thats clean........


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## gr_1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wondering if anyone knows where I can find that trim piece that is behind my dome light going across the back? I can't seem to find this piece ANYWHERE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

onward


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## TheConquista (May 19, 2014)

what size wheels/tires on this??


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

My 81


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


JUST ME said:


>


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

DSC08975.jpg (369.9 KB)







DSC08846.jpg (205.3 KB) 







DSC08925.jpg (193.7 KB)


----------



## SD_KLIQUER68 (May 21, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elco.Oz (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## LSTNAMPA (Oct 10, 2011)

does anyone know who sells or where I can buy a custom billet grill?


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

LSTNAMPA said:


> does anyone know who sells or where I can buy a custom billet grill?
> 
> Try going to dixiemontecarlo.com I`ve gone their for parts for my El Camino


----------



## cadilolo13 (May 4, 2010)

I got one om ebay


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

S1130477.JPG (118.9 KB)







S1130327.JPG (119.4 KB) 







S1130052.JPG (115.6 KB) 







S1130448.JPG (120.4 KB)


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

T.T.T.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

1964rag said:


>


Really Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

JUST ME said:


>


Nice Pics.Thanks El Caminos Looking Good.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy!

http://vimeo.com/109437227


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

Get your El Camino Shirt & Hoodie today! :thumbsup:

http://teespring.com/gbodyelcamino


----------



## Elco.Oz (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

1986 for sale 8k or best offer can send more pics by text 786-255-0170


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

Got a few El Camino shirts/hoodies designed for you.







Click each pic to order.

Holiday deadline! Pre-Sale ends December 11th to ensure domestic delivery by December 25th!
Note: We need 5 orders minimum on this one to get them print!


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Need some help to answer a ? 78 El camino wiper blade arms how many other years makes and models of cars are interchangeable? My thought is most any G-body 2door or 4door


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone looking for a clean none pitted set of 78-87 el camino door handles PM me. Im never in this thread. $40 shipped


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## KARACHISFINEST (Aug 28, 2007)

ELCO BROS- I got a 87 elco. Any idea of good brake conversion kits and boosters you have installed? and where did you get them. Them drums are trash. Thanks


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

TTT, just cause I like looking at sweet Elcos.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

My Dads 82 El Camino he left me going to be my tribute to him RIP Pop's :angel:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry to hear about ur dad good luck with the car looks like a good start


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

bad ass


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> sorry to hear about ur dad good luck with the car looks like a good start


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

TX-Klique said:


> bad ass


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MORALESPITS (Dec 29, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

Estilo Elco


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thats nice so how are the rear cylinders hooked up


----------



## ridingsolo (Mar 2, 2016)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats nice so how are the rear cylinders hooked up


 I remember the set up from reds for duallies trucks with the back cylinders with brackets welded on the side of the frame


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ridingsolo said:


> I remember the set up from reds for duallies trucks with the back cylinders with brackets welded on the side of the frame


oh cool I seen a guy do it also mounted where the shocks go


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


Any pics of how the cylinders are mounted this looks real clean.... To the owner of this ride much props


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ are the strokes inverted like the old school bomb guys do?


----------



## Just Me...Again (Jul 7, 2016)




----------

